# So I guess this is my first Nine Month Wait...



## Jeannette

Okay graduates of the Two Week Wait thread.....here is your first trimester home!! :happydance: Now get your bags packed ladies!!!! :hugs:


----------



## leelee

Just popped over to say hello! I haven't graduated yet :(

Will subscribe when I finally get the elusive :bfp:. Hope to join you soon ladies!


----------



## polaris

Hi girls,
not in first tri anymore but just had to pop in to say hello! 
Hopefully this thread will soon be buzzing as all the girls get their well-deserved :bfp:s.


----------



## laurajo24

oh my goodness!

i thought for a second i was in the ttc section again when i glanced at this thread!

I don't think i ever actually posted on the ttc thread (just a stalker...lol!) but its so nice to see some familar faces over here. I'm feeling really nervous about leaving ttc as i don't want to jinx anything! (does that sound silly or what?)
Really looking forward to this wait! though i am already wishing weeks away so that i can see bubs on the scan!

:hug:


----------



## Jeannette

Leelee and Polaris...so glad you popped in! Polaris, you are blazing the trail and we all can't wait to follow in your footsteps!

Laurajo, I completely understand what you mean about being timid about really moving over. I've been a bit of a stalker myself lately, still reading on my girls in the 2ww TTC thread and just causually reading a few things in first tri. I think it's still a lot of shock and disbelief!


----------



## Kittee

Welcome folks!!!


----------



## mummy_daddy

Hi all,

I am in 1st trim now n i am so excited...
Can anyone tell me diet plan for cute n healthy babies....


----------



## MrsQ

welcome ladies!!!

Mummy_daddy one things for sure you wont be able to stick to a "plan" when morning sickness starts you will have to just eat whatever you can keep down!
xx


----------



## QTPie

Welcome :happydance:

QT


----------



## flumpy

woohoo!! i have graduated!! all the other 'so i guess this is my first 2ww' ladies best be joining us soon!!!


----------



## magik71

welcome ladies :hi:


----------



## hayley2

Hi girls!

This is hopefully the first of many future visits to First Tri for all of us in the TTC thread!

Hope to join my lovley ladies here real soon.

xxxxx


----------



## flumpy

hayley you better get your ass over here pronto!!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

So hope to be joining you girls soon over here!


----------



## flumpy

dont worry mrs N i am sure you will be on here soon enough!!!


----------



## Jeannette

I agree with Flumpy's pronto-ass comment!!!! :hugs:

I am going for an early ultrasound b/c my midwife was concerned about my initially low levels. When my levels went way up a week later she was more positive, but still wanted to do the scan. I think it's not really necessary, but I'm not complaining :)


----------



## MrsChamberlin

Well hello ladies! :D

Polaris your 17 weeks already?!?!?! WOW how time flies...

LeeLee I hope to see you here soon!

:D I have not been as active lately. Do wanna jinx myself yet, but now that I am over 12 weeks, I am feeling much better.


----------



## flumpy

ooh jeannette - you are lucky - i wish I was having an early scan - i rang the doctors today and they said ' dont even tell us you are pg until you are 8 weeks gone'!! booo!! it looks like I will be paying for an early scan!!!!


----------



## Mamie

Welcome girls :happydance:....so nice to see Flumpy and Jeanette graduating from the TWW!!! :D Really hope the other girls get over here pronto too!!!!

:hug:


----------



## polaris

MrsChamberlin said:


> Well hello ladies! :D
> 
> Polaris your 17 weeks already?!?!?! WOW how time flies...
> 
> LeeLee I hope to see you here soon!
> 
> :D I have not been as active lately. Do wanna jinx myself yet, but now that I am over 12 weeks, I am feeling much better.

Good to hear you're feeling better. Love your baby bump in your avatar!!


----------



## flumpy

glad you are feeling better about the whole pregnancy Mrs Chamberlain!! 

well I am sat here and have just realised my boobs are quite tender - looks like the symptoms are starting to creep up on me - i felt really sick when I woke up this morning as well!! yey!!


----------



## polaris

Hope your sickness stays at a nice manageable level - just enough to reassure you that baby is settling in nicely, but not too horrible!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..well this is my 1st week in the 1st trimester..not got sickness just tender bbs and LOTS of trapped wind..it's driving me nuts..anyone else got this?


----------



## Jeannette

I wish my wind was trapped!! As probably do those around me!!! :rofl:

As for sickness, I have had it a bit since early in week four, but closer to week 6 it has kicked in pretty intensely!! I know it is reassuring but it is so miserable!! So please oh please don't wish for it too much. :hugs:


----------



## polaris

Jeannette said:


> I wish my wind was trapped!! As probably do those around me!!! :rofl:
> 
> As for sickness, I have had it a bit since early in week four, but closer to week 6 it has kicked in pretty intensely!! I know it is reassuring but it is so miserable!! So please oh please don't wish for it too much. :hugs:

Yes it is miserable isn't it? Why can't the body come up with a nicer way to reassure us that baby is developing nicely?? Like a little television screen or something, LOL. Hopefully you will be one of the lucky ones who find that it starts to ease off at week 9 or 10. Although I have to say I was sick until week 14. However I did get a few days respite here and there. So if that happens to you, please don't start worrying that something is wrong - just enjoy the break, as the sickness will probably be back in full force the next day!


----------



## MrsChamberlin

polaris said:


> MrsChamberlin said:
> 
> 
> Well hello ladies! :D
> 
> Polaris your 17 weeks already?!?!?! WOW how time flies...
> 
> LeeLee I hope to see you here soon!
> 
> :D I have not been as active lately. Do wanna jinx myself yet, but now that I am over 12 weeks, I am feeling much better.
> 
> Good to hear you're feeling better. Love your baby bump in your avatar!!Click to expand...

Thank you. It came quick fast and in a hurry this time.


----------



## MrsChamberlin

flumpy said:


> glad you are feeling better about the whole pregnancy Mrs Chamberlain!!
> 
> well I am sat here and have just realised my boobs are quite tender - looks like the symptoms are starting to creep up on me - i felt really sick when I woke up this morning as well!! yey!!

Thanks! I am lucky and with this one yet again I am hardly getting sick.


----------



## flumpy

hi ladies

how are we this evening!! - those other ladies need BFP's ASAP it is quite quite over here without them!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..well traapped wind seems to have subsided a bit but now feeling really dizzy..don't think the warm weather is helping either!! how's everyone tonight? xx


----------



## Jeannette

I know, it is quiet!! And we don't have as much to obsess over in first tri....not every day thinking about every symptom, our cm, our temps.....what are we to do with ourselves now??? Think of names??


----------



## Lilaala

I have to say, I had _no idea_ the thread would turn out to be so popular. Honestly, after a moment of immense confusion (I'm extremely tired and it's nearly midnight) this thread made me smile. :flower:


----------



## polaris

Hey Lilaala,
good to see you! How is everything? Where are you at in your cycle at the moment? Hope that :bfp: is on its way for you!

Edit: Just read your signature, you must be missing hubby, not too much longer to go now though till he's finished and back home full time with you.


----------



## Jeannette

So true Polaris!! Why can't we just have an overwhelming feeling of warm tingles or something?? That'd be nice!

The sad part is I'm kind-of getting used to being sick all the time....and I've lost like 5 pounds so at least that is a little compensation :blush:


----------



## Lilaala

Tehe well Polaris I shan't stick around in here too much... yet... as I haven't a positive pee-stick to tell me I can post in 1st Tri. :rofl:

I do think though, that either I'm late from stress, or hubby successfully knocked me up the first weekend he came home... Will test soon though, promise. :mrgreen:

How is your pregnancy going?? Already a good way into 2nd Tri I see! :happydance: Will you be finding out the sex at your 20 week scan or stay on Team Yellow?

Jeanette, I concur!! If our feet turned orange the minute we conceived, none of us would have to wonder and question any longer! Hope your morning sickness passes soon :hugs:


----------



## Jeannette

Thank you Lilaala! When are you planning to test?


----------



## polaris

Lilaala said:


> Tehe well Polaris I shan't stick around in here too much... yet... as I haven't a positive pee-stick to tell me I can post in 1st Tri. :rofl:
> 
> I do think though, that either I'm late from stress, or hubby successfully knocked me up the first weekend he came home... Will test soon though, promise. :mrgreen:
> 
> How is your pregnancy going?? Already a good way into 2nd Tri I see! :happydance: Will you be finding out the sex at your 20 week scan or stay on Team Yellow?
> 
> Jeanette, I concur!! If our feet turned orange the minute we conceived, none of us would have to wonder and question any longer! Hope your morning sickness passes soon :hugs:

Ooh how exciting, how late are you and when are you planning to test? Maybe it was a good omen for you this thread being set up at just the right time for you!

Everything is going really well. I had a scan at 13 weeks and everything was perfect. :happydance::happydance: So I am a lot more relaxed since then. Morning sickness has completely gone now and I just feel completely normal, which I'm making the most of!! Still not showing either, although I can feel that my lower belly is harder and none of my trousers do up. But to anyone else it would just look like I'm putting on a bit of weight. My next scan is 24th June - going to stay on Team Yellow - I like the idea of having a nice surprise to keep me motivated through the labour, LOL.


----------



## flumpy

i dont think i will find out the sex either polaris (getting ahead of myself - i am only 5 weeks!!) i feel the same way I want to be surprised and the finding out will be extra motivation!


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

Got my :bfp: yesterday at 11 DPO so it is lovely to be able to post in here properly. Officially AF is due today but my temp went up and I got 2 more faint :bfp:'s so am enjoying the moment!

I just had a few questions because I am clueless about GP's etc etc. I need to register with one next week (as we are moving) and then I need to make an appointment. At how many weeks should I first see the doctor? Is that all I should be doing at the moment? Sorry for the all the questions but I don't have a clue!


----------



## hollyjadebear

leelee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Got my :bfp: yesterday at 11 DPO so it is lovely to be able to post in here properly. Officially AF is due today but my temp went up and I got 2 more faint :bfp:'s so am enjoying the moment!
> 
> I just had a few questions because I am clueless about GP's etc etc. I need to register with one next week (as we are moving) and then I need to make an appointment. At how many weeks should I first see the doctor? Is that all I should be doing at the moment? Sorry for the all the questions but I don't have a clue!


I saw the Doc on monday and I'm only 4+3 today... I guess it depends on doctors but mine has already referred to to the midwife and have our booking appointment booked for July. Just go to the docs and they will advise you of next steps.


----------



## Jeannette

Hi Leelee, so great to see you in here!! Each doc can be a bit different, and I'm sure the differences are even bigger between our countries. Here, unless you are high risk or have complications they often don't see you until eight weeks. The best thing to do is to just call and tell them your pregnant and they will tell you when they want to see you. The only other thing to be doing right now is taking your prenatal vitamins, which you are prob already doing :)


----------



## leelee

Thanks Hollyjadebear and Jeanette,

Will mention it when I register at the GP next week. 

Have been taking folic acid since Dec 08 so am hoping it is well in my system. How are you Jeanette?


----------



## Jeannette

I'm hanging in there. I have a pretty bad cold right now and I'm being stubborn and refusing to take anything even though doc says Tylenol cold is safe......I hate the idea of taking anything in the first tri, but right now I can barely make it out of bed to go to the bathroom! Might go to the walk in center tomorrow, want to make sure I don't have the flu


----------



## leelee

Jeannette said:


> I'm hanging in there. I have a pretty bad cold right now and I'm being stubborn and refusing to take anything even though doc says Tylenol cold is safe......I hate the idea of taking anything in the first tri, but right now I can barely make it out of bed to go to the bathroom! Might go to the walk in center tomorrow, want to make sure I don't have the flu

Hi Jeanette,

How are you? Wow, your nearly 11 weeks pregnant. That has flown!

I want to keep this thread going as I am convinced some of the 2WW ladies will get their BFP this month. I hope they do. It is very lonely on here :(


----------



## polaris

leelee said:


> I want to keep this thread going as I am convinced some of the 2WW ladies will get their BFP this month. I hope they do. It is very lonely on here :(

I hope you are right, it would be great to see some more of the girls getting their BFPs. How are you feeling? Has morning/all-day sickness set in yet? I found First Trimester really dragged by, how are you finding it? Have you got a date to see the midwife yet?


----------



## leelee

polaris said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> I want to keep this thread going as I am convinced some of the 2WW ladies will get their BFP this month. I hope they do. It is very lonely on here :(
> 
> I hope you are right, it would be great to see some more of the girls getting their BFPs. How are you feeling? Has morning/all-day sickness set in yet? I found First Trimester really dragged by, how are you finding it? Have you got a date to see the midwife yet?Click to expand...

Ah Polaris how are you! I would love if more people got their BFP's!

Have been feeling a bit queasy last night and today. Can't face certain foods but when I eat it does seem to ease. Did you have it?


----------



## polaris

Yes, it only really started at about 7 weeks though and then I had it on and off till about 14 weeks, but it was at its worst from about 7 to 10 weeks. It's pretty miserable but quite reassuring at the same time, if you know what I mean! I was lucky though, I was only actually sick twice, and mine also generally seemed to ease when I ate something. With the result that I didn't stop eating for the first three months - I put on about 10 pounds in the first 9 weeks, but weight gain has luckily eased off since then!! Since 14 weeks I've been feeling great, but starting to get a bit tired again over the last few days - baby must be having a bit of a growth spurt!


----------



## Jeannette

Hi ladies! Oh I do hope we get more BFPs!! I'm doing pretty well...very tired but much less ms which is great. Hope you get lucky with that leelee!! I find myself wishing away the next few weeks....will feel so much more confident when I'm in the second tri. Should go by fast though as I'm moving in three weeks and have A LOT of packing to do! :)


----------



## leelee

Hi Jeanette and Polaris,

How are you both getting on?

I am still getting sick but it seems to be wearing off a bit now!


----------



## polaris

Hey Leelee,
wow this thread has been very quiet. I can't believe you are reaching 2nd trimester now!! Glad that the m.s. is starting to wear off. Mine disappeared completely at 14 weeks so hopefully you will be the same. Since then I have never felt better and have been really enjoying the pregnancy.


----------



## dmn1156

Hi all i got my BFP yesterday so i was hoping to join you guys here congratulations to all with there BFP


----------



## leelee

polaris said:


> Hey Leelee,
> wow this thread has been very quiet. I can't believe you are reaching 2nd trimester now!! Glad that the m.s. is starting to wear off. Mine disappeared completely at 14 weeks so hopefully you will be the same. Since then I have never felt better and have been really enjoying the pregnancy.

That's so good to hear (that you have been feeling great!). I can't believe you are well into the 3rd Tri. How are things? Are you starting to get stuff ready for the baby?

Welcome Dmn! It's great to see you over here :)


----------



## dmn1156

Is it normal to get some lower abdominal pain as i am getting some pain in my lower stomach


----------



## leelee

dmn1156 said:


> Is it normal to get some lower abdominal pain as i am getting some pain in my lower stomach

Yeah, I had some AF style cramps when I first got my BFP. They lasted on and off for a few weeks. It just felt like AF was on the way all the time but obviously it wasn't!


----------



## dmn1156

Thanks lee lee they were quite a bit crampy im probably just noticing it more cos i know im pregnant lol


----------



## leelee

dmn1156 said:


> Thanks lee lee they were quite a bit crampy im probably just noticing it more cos i know im pregnant lol

Yeah I was a bit worried about them as well but a similar thread is usually doing the rounds in 1st Tri as it seems to be so common


----------



## polaris

Congrats on your BFP, dmn!! Try not to worry about the pains, pregnancy is full of random pains just to worry us! First tri is just particularly nerve racking, every little twinge has you on toilet check, but I'm sure everything will be fine. I had loads of AF type pains in the early stages too.

Leelee - we are currently renovating the upstairs, we have got double glazing put in and are getting the bedrooms dry lined, as they were very cold (downstairs was already done). So the house is a building site at the moment, LOL. When that is all done I will really start to get properly organized. My OH's brother had twin girls in March and she has a lot of stuff put away for us which is great, it will save us a fortune! So I want to wait and see what I have from her before I buy anything. I haven't bought a single thing yet, I think I'm maybe a bit afraid or superstitious to buy stuff too, even though I'm not worried anymore that anything will go wrong.

Lovely to hear from you, hope this thread will pick up again!


----------



## dmn1156

Thank you polaris i must admit i have spent some of the evening on toilet check lol glad it is not just me being paranoid


----------



## leelee

polaris said:


> Congrats on your BFP, dmn!! Try not to worry about the pains, pregnancy is full of random pains just to worry us! First tri is just particularly nerve racking, every little twinge has you on toilet check, but I'm sure everything will be fine. I had loads of AF type pains in the early stages too.
> 
> Leelee - we are currently renovating the upstairs, we have got double glazing put in and are getting the bedrooms dry lined, as they were very cold (downstairs was already done). So the house is a building site at the moment, LOL. When that is all done I will really start to get properly organized. My OH's brother had twin girls in March and she has a lot of stuff put away for us which is great, it will save us a fortune! So I want to wait and see what I have from her before I buy anything. I haven't bought a single thing yet, I think I'm maybe a bit afraid or superstitious to buy stuff too, even though I'm not worried anymore that anything will go wrong.
> 
> Lovely to hear from you, hope this thread will pick up again!



Ooh sounds like you are very busy. It will be all worthwhile though, that you have it done for the little one! That's brill that you are getting lots of stuff, you certainly will be saving a fortune!

Dmn - I was very paranoid for the 1st while and then the sickness took over and all I could focus on was trying to feel better.


----------



## dmn1156

il know in the morning if i feel sick again lol


----------



## dmn1156

Morning ladies well i did not feel too bad today a bit queasy but not been sick yet anyway another few weeks may be another story how is everyone today


----------



## leelee

dmn1156 said:


> Morning ladies well i did not feel too bad today a bit queasy but not been sick yet anyway another few weeks may be another story how is everyone today

Good I hope the sickness stays away from you :)

My sickness seems to be fading a bit, which is great. Had a horrible pain in my tummy this morning but I reckon it was my uterus stretching or moving up as I haven't had any midnight toilet trips for a few nights!


----------



## dmn1156

yes probably nice not having to go to the toilet 2 or 3 times in the night looking forward to it as it can take ages to get back to sleep glad your feeling better Leelee


----------



## dmn1156

How are all you ladies today


----------



## BABYCAREY

CONGRATS GIRLS!! HOPE EVERYTHING GOES TO PLAN FPR YOU ALL!!
THIS IS MY 4TH!! I AM 11WEEKS+6DAYS!!!!!YAY!!!!! CANT WAIT TIL I HIT MY 2ND TRI! I AM VERY IMPATIENT :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

so am i lol im wishing the next 9 weeks away already lol


----------



## leelee

dmn1156 said:


> How are all you ladies today

Hi Dmn,

I am good, was out all afternoon in the sunshine. It was lovely. How are you feeling?

Hi Babycarey,

Wow, your on your 4th. How old are the other 3?


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone,
I'm tired - I've been working for most of the afternoon preparing a presentation for Tuesday. I'm too tired to do any more work on it now so I'll have to try and get it finished tomorrow!
Hope everyone else had a better weekend than me!

Babycarey - not too much longer till you're in 2nd tri - have you got a scan coming up?


----------



## dmn1156

leelee said:


> dmn1156 said:
> 
> 
> How are all you ladies today
> 
> Hi Dmn,
> 
> I am good, was out all afternoon in the sunshine. It was lovely. How are you feeling?
> 
> Hi Babycarey,
> 
> Wow, your on your 4th. How old are the other 3?Click to expand...

Hi leelee how are you? im ok been getting a lot of cramps today which at times have been quite painful other than that i have just been trying to enjoy what is left of the weather before it turns horrible again hopefully not for a bit yet as i like to keep the grass down :winkwink:

Polaris hope you get your work finished but try not to exhaust yourself to much 

how is everyone else doing


----------



## Akira

Hey lovely ladies! 

I got my BFP just over a week ago, am over the moon as is OH (although he is not so happy with the b***chiness!) Guys just don't get it.....

Can't remember if I posted in the 2WW thread....I've been a bit of a lurker! 

:dust: to you all!


----------



## leelee

Akira said:


> Hey lovely ladies!
> 
> I got my BFP just over a week ago, am over the moon as is OH (although he is not so happy with the b***chiness!) Guys just don't get it.....
> 
> Can't remember if I posted in the 2WW thread....I've been a bit of a lurker!
> 
> :dust: to you all!

Hi Akira,

Congrats on your BFP! How are you feeling?

Your more than welcome to join us here, we are a small bunch at the moment but are hoping for more BFP's!


----------



## dmn1156

Hi Akira Congratulations on your BFP hope your well


----------



## leelee

dmn1156 said:


> Hi Akira Congratulations on your BFP hope your well

How are you feeling today Dmn?

Polaris - hope you get the rest of your presentation done and got some rest.

I am very hormonal today :growlmad:


----------



## polaris

Hi Akira - congratulations on your BFP! 

Leelee - hormones are mad aren't they? Apparently it's normal to get another big increase at about 30 weeks, which leads to tiredness and moodiness again. So that explains how I was feeling over the weekend, LOL!

dmn - hope your cramps ease up a bit soon. It's completely normal though. Now at this stage I have round ligament pain when I walk too far, it can be quite painful and was very worrying till I found out what it was!


----------



## Akira

Thanks girls, I'm great, although majorly bloated! Starting to sink in a bit now....hopefully have first scan in two weeks so cant wait for that!


----------



## dmn1156

still got the cramps and queasiness is starting to kick in now lol

Hope everyone is well today


----------



## dmn1156

hope everyone is ok it has been quiet on here for a few days


----------



## polaris

I'm well, just busy with my last ever college assignment at the moment! It's due next Friday, can't wait to submit it and get it out of the way! Everything is still going very smoothly with the pregnancy and I'm still not feeling too tired, which is great. The only thing is that the baby is not head down yet, the doctor and midwife are both saying that there is still time for him/her to turn around but the doctor scared me a bit by saying that if baby doesn't turn I will have to have a c-section. I really hope it doesn't come to that though! Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## dmn1156

hope baby turns head down for you soon polaris im not having a good day today felt quite sick all day and i have period type pains in both sides and my back aches a bit im sure it is normal just my worst day today


----------



## polaris

dmn1156 said:


> hope baby turns head down for you soon polaris im not having a good day today felt quite sick all day and i have period type pains in both sides and my back aches a bit im sure it is normal just my worst day today

Sorry to say but my symptoms didn't really even start till almost 7 weeks and then continued till about 14 weeks, although they did start to ease off a bit at about 11 or 12 weeks. Still, the sickness is a good sign that baby is snuggling in and getting comfortable! By 14 weeks I had had enough of it though, but I'm pleased to say that since then I have felt absolutely great. Hope tomorrow is a better day for you.


----------



## leelee

Oh your poor thing DMN - hope you are okay? I am just starting to get through mine now, although I did get sick a bit today when I smelled the drains in the bathroom :( 
Mine started to ease at week 14.

Polaris - you will be thrilled to get your assignment done! Do you have to work as well or were you a full-time student?

I have had a really lazy day today, not doing much. Am glad it is the bank holiday!


----------



## polaris

Oh I am jealous of you UK girls with the bank holiday. We had one at the beginning of August but none now till October.

Leelee - yes I worked four days a week with one day study leave. I'm coming to the end of work now, just a week and a half left, then I have my viva for college at the end of September, then hopefully back to work for about a week before I go on maternity leave! :happydance::happydance: Things are up in the air at the moment about whether I will definitely have a job or not in October, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed. If not, at least I will be busy with baby!


----------



## dmn1156

Thanks leelee yesterday was my worse day by far but i feel ok again today so will see how the day goes. How you feeling today doing anything nice today


----------



## muddles

Hey ladies I am on my first 9 month wait too. It has a great ring to it I think! Congratulations to everyone else who is on the 9mw too.


----------



## dmn1156

Hi muddles and congratulations how you feeling today and how far along are you


----------



## dmn1156

i think i am going to suffer from ms and evening as i get to 5.30 ish and start to feel queasy


----------



## shawnie

Yay a new home lol Thanks Dmn for showing me xoxoxox Hiya ladies, hope you don't mind a rambler joining lol


----------



## leelee

shawnie said:


> Yay a new home lol Thanks Dmn for showing me xoxoxox Hiya ladies, hope you don't mind a rambler joining lol

Welcome Muddles and Shawnie!

How are you DMN?


----------



## dmn1156

Hi ladies Hi shawnie you got here lol 

Im ok today thank you apart from feeling a bit bloated when i eat lol. leelee how you feeling


----------



## muddles

dmn1156 said:


> Hi muddles and congratulations how you feeling today and how far along are you

Hi I am feeling ok today, very excited and believing there is an actual baby growing in there! I have been feeling queasy on and off and have tender boobs too. I am not entirely sure how far along I am as my cycles are really irregular and I thought I was around 4wk 5days today but then got my 3+ this morning on the first CBD I have ever done so may be more than 4wk. Got a scan in 2 and a half weeks so will find out then my dates exactly. 

Congratulations to you too. Have you got any symptoms yet?


----------



## AP

:rofl: its not always a 9 month wait!

I was only 6 months, and along with me there have been at least 18 Septembryos born.

And its not even September yet.....


----------



## dmn1156

Hi muddles i have had some sickness and like you the sorre boobs go with the territory lol the digi tests are only a rough guide a midwife will go from the first day of your last period 

me on the other hand my doctors wont see me until they have it confirmed by the hospital so i will be nearly 7 weeks by time i see anyone or get booked in for a scan


----------



## polaris

Hi ladies,

Big congratulations to Muddles and Shawnie. Hope you both have really smooth pregnancies.

I have been feeling a bit off all day today, I think I'm just tired but I feel like I'm coming down with a bit of a cold or something. Moody and hormonal too, which isn't really normal for me these days, I'm generally pretty chilled out since I've been pregnant. 

Baby has had the hiccups for about 20 minutes! It's a mad feeling.


----------



## dmn1156

sorry your feeling a bit off today polaris


----------



## Akira

Hey girls, sorry have not been on much, been away sailing and not been very active on BnB...naughty me! I had my booking in appointment today...........and have been given a form to book myself a scan!!!! :cloud9: Can't wait to see Peanut! Any ideas on what to expect?

Polaris - hope you feel better soon! :hugs:

Congrats on everyone who has got their BFP's since I last posted!


----------



## dmn1156

ooh akira soo exciting just make sure you have a full bladder which can be uncomfortable when they are prodding on your stomach other than that it is all quite straightforward good luck with that


----------



## Akira

Thanks dmn! How have you been?


----------



## dmn1156

not too bad ty my gp has no decided that they will give me an appointment now they have confirmed my pregnancy by the hospital


----------



## polaris

Hi Akira - how exciting that you will get a scan soon, how many weeks will you be for the scan? As dmn says, the main thing is to have a full bladder especially when it is early on.


----------



## shawnie

Akira said:


> Hey girls, sorry have not been on much, been away sailing and not been very active on BnB...naughty me! I had my booking in appointment today...........and have been given a form to book myself a scan!!!! :cloud9: Can't wait to see Peanut! Any ideas on what to expect?
> 
> Polaris - hope you feel better soon! :hugs:
> 
> Congrats on everyone who has got their BFP's since I last posted!

I go for my scan on Friday so I'll let you know how mine goes.. MInes gonna be real early though so not sure how much ill see... Im just hoping to be able to see something...


----------



## shawnie

Hello everyone... Rise n shine =) 

I am getting nervous about Fridays scan. I am praying we see something good....I am hoping they let me watch this time since its a good scan and not a bad one.... I am almost tempted to bug my mom to go with me since shes allot like me with a big mouth lol She would stand behind the tech gooing and awing asking a ton of questions I tell her to ask so I know what's going on hahaha My DP keeps assuring me they should let me watch this time so will see. The appointment is at 8 am which is hard to get my mom or DP to wake to go lol

I started to have sore BB's last night for the first time and a few lil tingling needle feelings in my lower tummy. Then instead of wanting more protein things all I wanted was starch foods.. Im talking wanting jack in the box french fries with mayo and oranges!....Guess I should be careful what I wish for huh....


----------



## polaris

shawnie said:


> Hello everyone... Rise n shine =)
> 
> I am getting nervous about Fridays scan. I am praying we see something good....I am hoping they let me watch this time since its a good scan and not a bad one.... I am almost tempted to bug my mom to go with me since shes allot like me with a big mouth lol She would stand behind the tech gooing and awing asking a ton of questions I tell her to ask so I know what's going on hahaha My DP keeps assuring me they should let me watch this time so will see. The appointment is at 8 am which is hard to get my mom or DP to wake to go lol
> 
> I started to have sore BB's last night for the first time and a few lil tingling needle feelings in my lower tummy. Then instead of wanting more protein things all I wanted was starch foods.. Im talking wanting jack in the box french fries with mayo and oranges!....Guess I should be careful what I wish for huh....

You will still be very early on so try not to worry too much if you cannot see much. It would be so great to see a heartbeat but I know some women have not seen a heartbeat at 5 weeks but then a week later have seen a good strong heartbeat. Keeping everything crossed for you for Friday, let us know how it goes!


----------



## dmn1156

hope it goes well for you shawnie hopefully you will see something but they are so small at this point we dont scan here till 11 to 14 weeks


----------



## Akira

Rang this morning to book in my scan! Have an appointment at 12!!! I cant wait although not looking forward to people pushing on my full bladder!


----------



## polaris

Ooh good luck Akira -let us know how it goes!


----------



## shawnie

akira I cant wait to hear how things went... =)


----------



## Akira

Saw Peanut's heart beat!!!!:cloud9:
They think I'm only 6 weeks but I know exactly when my LMP was so I think I'll stick with my dates...especially as if I am only 6 weeks then I must have tested positve before I was even 3 weeks....rather doubtful lol. Just looked like a little spot but has a good heart beat and everything is growing where it should. :cloud9: Seeing that little flutter on the screen made me cry!!!


----------



## shawnie

awwwwww I am soo happy for you Akira!!!! YAY Thanks for the update... I'd cry too...


----------



## polaris

Akira said:


> Saw Peanut's heart beat!!!!:cloud9:
> They think I'm only 6 weeks but I know exactly when my LMP was so I think I'll stick with my dates...especially as if I am only 6 weeks then I must have tested positve before I was even 3 weeks....rather doubtful lol. Just looked like a little spot but has a good heart beat and everything is growing where it should. :cloud9: Seeing that little flutter on the screen made me cry!!!

That's fantastic news, congratulations.


----------



## dmn1156

congratulations akira great news glad it went well 

Well i just got my maternity notes from my gps office but still no appointment next week they say the 10th to see my gp i was not bothered what gp i saw i mean is it really essential that i see my own doctor as i rarely see him anyway lol


----------



## leelee

Congrats Akira! That is brilliant news.

How is everyone else?

Sorry I haven't been on a lot lately. There is a chance that myself and OH will have to relocate due to him needing to get a job and there is none in the area we live in. Neither of us want to move from where we are but we are both practical and know that he has to get a job. We are viewing a move with optimism but it can be hard at times, especially when I don't know where I will be giving birth.


----------



## dmn1156

leelee sorry to hear you may have to move never good when you like where you are


----------



## polaris

Hi Leelee, I hope you get something sorted out soon with regards to the move. It's not good being forced to move when you don't want to. I think the uncertainty of not knowing what is happening makes it even harder. At least once you know, you will just be able to get on with it and I think that makes it easier.


----------



## dmn1156

how is everyone today im am just taking a 10 minute break after cleaning the upstairs of the house was going to do downstairs too but dont want to over do it it will still be here tomorrow right


----------



## shawnie

Morning ladies... Hope everyone's doing well... Not really much going on here with me..Just woke up and making me some decaf coffee mix. I bought some ovaltine yesterday and wow it's good.. I didn't think i'd like it but I do. Yummmy. I got the rich chocolate kind. 

I am getting nervous about tomorrows sono... I'm wishing Id have got the appointment a few days later out but nothing I can do about it now... Still don't feel much like I'm prego... Not much heart burn now, no cramps, BB's are nice n firm though, and still a little tired.


----------



## polaris

shawnie said:


> Morning ladies... Hope everyone's doing well... Not really much going on here with me..Just woke up and making me some decaf coffee mix. I bought some ovaltine yesterday and wow it's good.. I didn't think i'd like it but I do. Yummmy. I got the rich chocolate kind.
> 
> I am getting nervous about tomorrows sono... I'm wishing Id have got the appointment a few days later out but nothing I can do about it now... Still don't feel much like I'm prego... Not much heart burn now, no cramps, BB's are nice n firm though, and still a little tired.

Hope it goes well for you tomorrow. Don't worry about not much symptoms, for me they didn't really kick in till about 7 weeks and then I knew all about it!!


----------



## shawnie

LOL I really shouldn't complain but it just kinda freaks me out. I think once I see that there's something there and all is ok I'll enjoy it more and not wish for symptoms. I hate always expecting to see something on my tissue after going to the restroom.


----------



## dmn1156

Im sure you will be fine shawnie be sure to let us know if it was not for af type cramps and more discharge than normal and heartburn id not know i was either tmi sorry i think i over did it a bit today tho as my back is aching a bit now too good luck tomorrow


----------



## shawnie

Thanks ladies... I don't know how im gonna sleep tongiht. Im excited and scared all in one. lol


----------



## Akira

Hey shawnie, hope everything goes well for you hun! My symptoms didn't really start til 6 weeks.....threw up right on the 6 week mark lmao so I wouldnt be conserned....enjoy the no sickness while you can!!!


----------



## shawnie

I just got back from my appointment... I don't know what to think now.. I am really upset...They didn't see anything but a gest sac and she said it couldn't tell her how many weeks or anything. Is it too soon to see a fetal pole and yolk sac? I am really upset now.. I had a blightn ovum last time and I'm wondering if it's happening again...She asked me what my levels were and all I could say was I haven't had them done yet.... She let me have a few pictures.
 



Attached Files:







us1.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 16









us2.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## leelee

shawnie said:


> I just got back from my appointment... I don't know what to think now.. I am really upset...They didn't see anything but a gest sac and she said it couldn't tell her how many weeks or anything. Is it too soon to see a fetal pole and yolk sac? I am really upset now.. I had a blightn ovum last time and I'm wondering if it's happening again...She asked me what my levels were and all I could say was I haven't had them done yet.... She let me have a few pictures.

Hi Shawnie,

:hugs:

Hope you are okay. I really don't know the answer to your question. I think it might be a good idea to post a thread on first tri as they will have more experience and will probably be able to answer the question.

Sorry I couldn't help


----------



## dmn1156

it is really hard to tell hun as at this stage they are like the size of a grain of rice it is one of the reasons in the uk they dont scan until 10 to 12 weeks i hope it all works out ok


----------



## dmn1156

Shawnie been looking at some pics and research and that scan photo would be right for 4 weeks pregnant


----------



## shawnie

I really wasn't expecting to see much of anything this soon but what got me freaking out was the tech asked me if I had got any positive HPT's or from the doctors and I said yes 5 of them lol I am just hoping it's too soon to tell... I go to see the woman who takes care of the history and all that today at 11 and Ill see if she can maybe call the doc to have some blood work done on me today rather then waiting next week to have them done.. I so badly want a run n coke and a smoke right now...


----------



## polaris

Hi Shawnie,
hopefully it is just too early. I know when I was in first tri, there was a number of girls who had similar happen to them and everything worked out OK. Have you got another scan booked or anything? It must be really worrying but it might just be too early. Fingers crossed that everything works out well for you.


----------



## shawnie

Thanks Dmn and Polaris. I was real emotional yesterday. I am feeling allot better today though... I started looking at scans too Dmn, Now I see why they tend to shy away from doing them so early on... I go back to my doctor on the 11th. They are taking good care of me this time around with getting things started so far, I just need to stop worrying so much, think more positive, and enjoy myself... Thank you all so much for being here for me.. HUGS...

How's everyone doing??


----------



## dmn1156

im glad your feeling better shawnie just try and relax and enjoy being pregnant but i know worrying just seems to come naturally i had concerns earlier as i had a dull pain quite low down but no bleeding and i have the worst headache trying to relax


----------



## polaris

My SIL had twin girls in March and I've been babysitting all day today - they are so gorgeous! Can't believe that I'll have a baby of my own in 2 months!!!


----------



## dmn1156

glad you had a good day babysitting they are so adorable at that age not long for you to go then


----------



## shawnie

polaris said:


> My SIL had twin girls in March and I've been babysitting all day today - they are so gorgeous! Can't believe that I'll have a baby of my own in 2 months!!!

How exciting! I plan to go visit and hang out with my niece tonight. shes 2 but is adorable too heehee


----------



## polaris

The mad thing was my bbs were leaking loads yesterday evening, they often leak a tiny bit but must have been stimulated by hanging out with two babies, LOL!


----------



## dmn1156

polaris maybe those babies kicked started something for you hope it eases up for you how is everyone feeling today


----------



## shawnie

Polaris I've been told that happens. A friend of mine said it happen in the store when there was another baby crying near her. Isn't it wonderful how the body functions =)

Lee, I forgot to thank you the other day. There are times I too don't know what to say or know but knowing someone is listening means allot too. Thank you... Hope that made sense haha I just woke up..

Not much going on with me. Went to my sisters and watched my niece ride the horse. Shes so adorable... She even got her own little saddle.


----------



## dmn1156

how are all you ladies today well i am having a funny day today no sickness today no symptoms whatsoever so i hope everything is ok i normally feel quite sick in the mornings but not even a queasy feeling 

stick little bean stick


----------



## shawnie

DMN i swear you and I are twins or something hahaha I was just gonna post about the same thing, (excluding the MS, that Ive not had thank goodness)

DP and I were in the pool last night thinking up bump names. Oh lordy we were coming up with some crazy funny names, we were dying laughing. Some I can't even repeat it was that crazy LMAO

I just woke up but I have a feeling im gonna go lay right back down. It's the only day off I get and I don't wanna do anything but be lazy =)


----------



## dmn1156

Shawnie we are only a few days apart so our anxieties are probably the same lol hope you ok il see what tomorrow brings lol


----------



## polaris

dmn and shawnie - it is so scary and nerve racking at that early stage. I just constantly felt like something was going too wrong and almost didn't want to believe in the pregnancy. It must be even harder if you have had a previous loss. :hug:


----------



## dmn1156

Thanks Polaris dont you just wish you could fast forward to that first scan lol did not want to get out of bed this morning feel so tired today but had to so here i am hope everyone is well today


----------



## polaris

dmn1156 said:


> Thanks Polaris dont you just wish you could fast forward to that first scan lol did not want to get out of bed this morning feel so tired today but had to so here i am hope everyone is well today

oh that tiredness is not nice either! It is unbelievable how tired you feel for the first trimester. Just shows how hard your body is working making a baby!! :happydance:


----------



## shawnie

I had to reassure the DP that after the 1st tri I shouldn't be as tired LOL poor guy isn't getting it as much now that I fall asleep before he even gets home. I haven't even been waking up as much in the middle of the night lately.

I wish I had a sono machine at home for personal use LMAO wouldn't that be grand? 

Polaris that's how I feel. I don't even have cramps, tingles or anything. I do get little cramps if I cough too hard but I always had that just like if you move in bed too fast it feels like scar tissue tugging on the insides or something. That's one big reason I never did sit ups. I keep feeling my tummy asking it if it's still growing or not.

DMN your right, I keep forgetting were real close. My sister keeps telling me she bets ill have the baby a month early since it runs in the family. She had her lil one 2 months early so before her baby shower and my nephew was a month early. Both my sister and I are preemies too. who knows, I always seemed to change the norm in the family so maybe I wont.


----------



## dmn1156

yeah your only 3 days behind me lol i just did not feel pregnant i did not get up in the night for a few days either but i also think if you dont drink enough that does not help but it will change soon enough im sure i get to 6pm and have to at least have 15 mins rest feel exhausted by then lol


----------



## shawnie

you should see my bedside table, its filled with glasses of half empty water with straws LMAO I hate waking feeling real thirsty and not having something right there. Guess I need to invest in a mini water bar next to the bed HAHAHA


----------



## dmn1156

yeah lol that should do it we will see what happens tonight when is your next appointment


----------



## shawnie

I have a doctors appointment this Friday the 11th to see what he thinks of my sono results I had on last Friday. He should set up my next appointment and if im lucky maybe another sono but will see. I've been looking into the pvt scans but they tend to say wait till 12w+ and they cost $100 or more. Id rather wait it out if that's the case.


----------



## dmn1156

dont blame you were lucky here we dont need to pay for our scans thankfully i hope your appointment goes well im sure it is all fine i have not even got a midwife yet lol


----------



## shawnie

Thanks DMN =) I had things already set up from the other pregnancy before the MC so it didn't take much to switch things to the new pregnancy. We only pay for pvt additional scans here not the doctor ones.. I don't know when my doctor does his scans he just did an early one for me to RO a tube pregnancy and to maybe ease my mind but we all know how that went hahaha... We don't do midwifes.. I think it all sounds real cool though. Is it hard to find one where your at?


----------



## dmn1156

no not really but the one at my gps surgery wont take me on as im out of her catchment area lol we get 2 scans and 7 appointments with a midwife here on general but can be less


----------



## shawnie

oh wow.. It sounds like you have my luck...I need to ask my doc what mine will be being im high risk. He already told me a while back after my MC I'll be looked after a little more then the norm. Oh dang, didn't realize the time. I gotta wake Mr sleeping beauty and get my booty started on the day. I hope you find a midwife soon xoxo


----------



## dmn1156

Thanks shawnie have a good day speak to you soon xoxo


----------



## shawnie

OMG, my neighbors are bbqing and can I just say I hate them (not really but well i explain) hahaha They BBQ every night until it gets too cold out for doing it which is rare or when they are out of town. I swear I wanna just invite myself over there for dinner every night! I am really holding myself back from stepping on a chair, looking over the fence and asking for a sample :munch: LMAO!!!!! I am not even Hungry for goodness sakes I just had chicken noodle soup and now I wanna big fat juicy Steak smothered in spices and dipped in A-1 sauce! grrr


----------



## dmn1156

ohh a craving Shawnie well i would of just stuck my head over the fence and said hey mind if i nick a steak lmao


----------



## shawnie

I ended up defrosting one of my own and broiled it hahaha I went right to bed after eating it too LMAO


----------



## shawnie

Well I was laying down for a small nap and the phone rang, It was my doctors office. (gloat starts here) I sure do love when I now I'm right about something hahaha (gloat end) They just got the test results back from my ultrasound today and my doctor wants me to get blood drawn to check my HCG levels. I Had ask while I was there last Friday , since my doc was there to order it, if they wanted them done and I was told my doctor didn't want them. Well, they want me to come in tomorrow to get them done before my appointment this Friday. I knew they were going to want one done.. Then again, I saw my sonogram and they hadn't. Now I'm all worried and I know I shouldn't be but I can't help it. I need to figure out what my levels should be around by now so I have some sort of an idea when I talk to him on Friday.

Well that's my excitment for the day.


----------



## dmn1156

hcg levels are a bit up and down at 6 weeks they should be between 6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml anything between the 2 numbers are meant to be fine apparently how is everyone today 

i dont feel great today feel quite sick and really tired today so just trying to take it easy today


----------



## shawnie

Thanks DMN, I go here in about an hour to get the blood work done. Had a hard time sleeping lastnight and woke to a few bad dreams. I really hate when I stress in my dreams. This dream was so vivid and freaky weired I had to tell DP, he couldn't believe I had a dream like that. 

I felt that way yesterday, slept most the afternoon and then didn't do much the rest the night..


----------



## dmn1156

shawnie it all sounds good really i have had an awful day today had no energy my entire body feels like lead and all i want to do is sleep im soo tired i can barely stay awake


----------



## shawnie

dang girl I know the feeling. I got home from the blood work, worked for 2 hours then past out. I just woke up and its 5 pm. I go to bed at 10 LMAO Crazy huh? I had a few cramps today though and felt a little MS for about an hour till I fell asleep. I want coffee so bad right now =) I can so easily fall back asleep right now.


----------



## dmn1156

how did you get on today shawnie 

im getting a lot of cramping today dont know if that is normal but no bleeding how you feeling


----------



## shawnie

Hi everyone! 

DMN, Hello sweet cheeks =) you know I told my doctor how tired I was and you know what that smarty pants told me? "Well then sleep!" lmao we both laughed too LOL Apparently he said if your really tired tired then your body needs the sleep. He said it wont happen for ever and to just get as much rest as you can if you really need it and to not push myself. I had some cramping today too and he told me its fine there was no blood so its ok. Just the ligaments stretching to make room. When is your doctors appointment?

My HCG levels were 24,000 yesterday, he said it looks good. He is having me come in every Thursday to have my levels done till our next visit on oct 9th. I have another sono in 2 weeks and he told me I am on strict pelvic rest till I see him on the 9th. So no horse back riding for me which sucks cuz it's all paid for already but that's ok this is more important to me. Just knowing how high my levels are made me feel better, it does correlate with my gestation so far... What im trying not to be scared about is I mc at 8w and released at 10w but im not gonna think like that. things seem to be going ok for today so that's what matters.

I woke at 5 am real sick, had to eat some crackers and milk to calm my stomach. I picked up some frozen yogurt on my way home and had some of that with orange juice LMAO what a combo huh LOL


----------



## dmn1156

Hi hun thats great news then and at least i know the cramping is normal was really beginning to worry i dont think the horse back riding would be a good idea just yet lol i saw my doctor last friday he said my blood pressure was a little higher than he would like and to see him in 4 weeks so 3 as a week has passed already lol this pregnancy thing is so worrying i think as well i had quite a stressful day so that probably has not helped


----------



## shawnie

Awwws I hate those kinda days. Hope you're home now and relaxing. I'd pop in a funny movie and just go blank and not think of the day earlier LOL :hug: I was told that the BP does go up when pregnant a little due to increased blood volume and to drink lots more water. That's just what i've heard...


----------



## dmn1156

yeah they do say but both levels were high so he wants to keep an eye on it im chilling at the mo hoping tomorrow is more relaxing lol i must have driven about 50 miles or more today for a friend who in the end just kept moaning lol no pleasing some people lmao


----------



## shawnie

Oh I see... That's good your doctor is on it and all that... At least you were there for your friend and tried. I myself, for a while, I am gonna kinda be a hermit from any negative people for 2 weeks. (only the ones that I know will stress me out)


----------



## Akira

Hi girls! Sorry I haven't been online :( been on a placement for college which sucked....and have to go back on Monday! Have been sooo tired...having naps in the middle of the day and have totally gone off food....can't even drink tea! I'm starting to get really concerned because I will be starving...have a bite and then not want it.

Shawnie - thats great about your HCG! Can't wait to see your next scan pic!

Dmn - BP incresing is normal...thats why the midwife shuld check it at every appointment to keep an eye on it. Try cutting out salt from your diet to help control it. I keep getting cramps as well but as has been said its just everything stretching to accomodate the bump!


----------



## dmn1156

Thank you Akira how you doing i feel a bit today got a good night sleep and managed to eat some food have you tried ginger biscuits


----------



## Akira

No I haven't...like ginger bread or something like that do you mean? May have to try it. Not too bad today, managed a little bit to eat without feeling too sick...have got the sea bands to help but it doesn't take it all away...although its quite reassuring to be sick now and again! How are you?


----------



## dmn1156

anything dry with ginger or biscuits


----------



## dmn1156

i today feel tired an weary how is everyone


----------



## polaris

Hey girls - well I think third trimester tiredness is starting to kick in!! Over the past week I have really started to feel that the baby is in the way all the time when I try to do things. I don't have a huge bump and up till now it hasn't really stopped me doing anything, but just in the past week I'm starting to waddle a bit and can't really bend down. I managed to do my toenails the other night but I needed all my yoga skills to manage, LOL! I think that'll be the last time for a while, although OH has offered to help out!! 
Hope everyone is well. I think we all need to relax as much as possible and take it easy, listen to our bodies, they are working hard, LOL. Shawnie, your levels sound good, I hope you are feeling a bit more relaxed now.


----------



## shawnie

I asked my DP yesterday when I get all big belly if he would shave my legs and tie my shoes for me and he said of course lol he's so cute.

Been up since way early but lazy laying in bed watching tv. I did make it to the mexican place to buy my man a breakfast burrito though and get me some decaf coffee.

I'm right with you DMN lol Tired and my BB's are sensitive today a little. Just can't wait to find out on Monday what date my 2nd scan will be. 

Polaris you are getting so close... =) I'm not sure if you said this already but do you know the sex yet?


----------



## dmn1156

Hi all polaris yes the last trimester can be a bit wearing when you cant reach all the areas you wish too lol 

Shawnie glad your ok 

i was ok this morning but tonight i feel awful felt really sick and got loads of pains in my stomach but it is from where i really want to go to the toilet and cant tmi sorry


----------



## shawnie

Constipation! yay what fun! lol Something we all look forward to a? heehee I was told flaxseed oil capsules helps in that department, ask your midwife if its ok for you to take. I have friends that swear by it that it helps in that department. I have a whole bottle of it but my doctor doesn't want me taking anything yet so Ill wait and see if I can start at my next appointment.


----------



## polaris

No it will be a surprise! We were team yellow anyway, but at the scan we couldn't have found out even if we wanted to as baby had his/her legs crossed - I know because the sonographer marked 'genitals not visible' on the chart. I have thought from the beginning that it's a girl, but we will see!


----------



## shawnie

Polaris, You have more power then I do lady. I'd want to know....


----------



## dmn1156

yeah me too lol no will power


----------



## shawnie

I have a question for you ladies. Do any of you get dry hands and know how to sooth them? I drink lots and lots of water and use lotions but still have really dry skin. Why whould my hands be so dry? My nuckles and fingers where the digets bend are dry as heck and they are starting to peal n crack.. I've tried all sorts of lotions but nothing works. I am even using bag balm. I used to get this when I would wear gloves all the time when working but i've not worn gloves in a long time. Hmm now I'm wondering if it might be my new body wash i've been using. I dono lol


----------



## polaris

shawnie said:


> I have a question for you ladies. Do any of you get dry hands and know how to sooth them? I drink lots and lots of water and use lotions but still have really dry skin. Why whould my hands be so dry? My nuckles and fingers where the digets bend are dry as heck and they are starting to peal n crack.. I've tried all sorts of lotions but nothing works. I am even using bag balm. I used to get this when I would wear gloves all the time when working but i've not worn gloves in a long time. Hmm now I'm wondering if it might be my new body wash i've been using. I dono lol

I get this a lot, it is really annoying and can be so painful when the fingers crack. I have tried all sorts of lotions as well. The things that worked best for me was using olive oil on my hands before bed (just allowing it to soak in and not washing it off) and using Vaseline on my hands (the stuff you get for your lips). They are both greasy that is the only problem. If my hands get very badly cracked it can help to cover the cracks with plasters for a day or two, this stops you moving the fingers and gives them a chance to heal up. The good news is that my hands completely cleared up from second trimester on - hopefully the same will happen to you!!


----------



## leelee

Hi everyone,

Sorry I haven't been on much! I was at a wedding in Spain last week, then got the flu and then was in Reading for the weekend. We are relocating there soon, due to OH's job, so we were on a research trip.

Am wrecked now, and not looking forward to packing, as we only moved in June so it is still fresh in my mind :(


----------



## polaris

leelee said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on much! I was at a wedding in Spain last week, then got the flu and then was in Reading for the weekend. We are relocating there soon, due to OH's job, so we were on a research trip.
> 
> Am wrecked now, and not looking forward to packing, as we only moved in June so it is still fresh in my mind :(

Wow Leelee, it sounds like you have been really busy. No wonder you are tired, that would tire anyone out, nevermind when you add pregnancy into the equation!! That is crap having to move again so soon, at least you will be settled in by the time the baby arrives. Have you found a new place yet or are you still looking?

PS - can't believe you are 17 weeks already!! How is everything going for you? Won't be too long before you are starting to feel baby move - that is one of my favourite bits!!


----------



## leelee

polaris said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on much! I was at a wedding in Spain last week, then got the flu and then was in Reading for the weekend. We are relocating there soon, due to OH's job, so we were on a research trip.
> 
> Am wrecked now, and not looking forward to packing, as we only moved in June so it is still fresh in my mind :(
> 
> Wow Leelee, it sounds like you have been really busy. No wonder you are tired, that would tire anyone out, nevermind when you add pregnancy into the equation!! That is crap having to move again so soon, at least you will be settled in by the time the baby arrives. Have you found a new place yet or are you still looking?
> 
> PS - can't believe you are 17 weeks already!! How is everything going for you? Won't be too long before you are starting to feel baby move - that is one of my favourite bits!!Click to expand...

Not found a new place yet. We were just reseearching areas so we will go again in a few weeks and look around some houses. The good thing is that it looks like we will get more for our money in Reading so that is a bonus!

When did you start to feel the flutters/movements? I can't wait for that :)

How are you feeling? It won't be too long til we are reading your birth story!


----------



## dmn1156

Hi leelee sorryyou have to relocate but on the plus side like you say you get more for your money and be settled before the baby comes along gives you time to get used to a new midwife


----------



## polaris

leelee said:


> Not found a new place yet. We were just reseearching areas so we will go again in a few weeks and look around some houses. The good thing is that it looks like we will get more for our money in Reading so that is a bonus!
> 
> When did you start to feel the flutters/movements? I can't wait for that :)
> 
> How are you feeling? It won't be too long til we are reading your birth story!

I felt the first small flutters at about your stage but I thought that it couldn't be baby because it was too early. But looking back I think it was baby moving. By about 19 or 20 weeks I was feeling definite flutters and it just kept getting stronger. Different people feel movement at different stages though - just keep watching out for any unusual sensations, it could well be baby!!


----------



## shawnie

Thanks Polaris, Bag balm is made for cow teats to help with chafing and soften them up. I'll try the olive oil since I just went and bought some the other day. It is painful. 

Leelee I hope you find a place soon. I know looking for a new place can be very stressful but once you find a place it can be very exciting. Thinking positive for ya in finding one soon. xoxo

Here in about 2 hours I go to set my next sono appointment. I woke to a little light brown spotting. Not thrilled about that but gonna try not to freak out about it. I had a feeling I was gonna see some spotting a few days later since I had a pelvic exam on Friday and it hurt a little. 

Yesterday we had friends over and they all brought their dogs. It was so fun having them all play and go in and out of the pool. I wish my dog would go in on her own. She loves the water but scared of the pool and not touching the ground. Guess I was over protective when she was a puppy around the pool. She practically dives in the water at the beach lol Other then that I pretty much relaxed all weekend, Didn't do anything but sit, laugh, and watch tv.


----------



## dmn1156

glad you had a nice weekend shawnie you can spot sometimes after examinations you can also spot near when af is due im sure it is nothing to worry about i seem to be losing weight not a good thing im sure but im totally off food i feel sick most of the day i have to force food down


----------



## shawnie

Ive been told its normal to lose weight for some, specially if they have lots of MS. My friend said with both her kids she lost 15 to 20 lbs but then in the end of second tri she started to gain again once the MS started to settle down.

Is there any kind of food you can eat at all that stays down? Maybe soups? Or even a blan diet with no seasonings at all? This might sound silly but when ever i would feel sick Id eat either raviolis all chopped up to look like small bits or Id make me some poached egg soup from 5 eggs and toast. Sounds gross but its lots of protein and more liquid then anything and it made me feel better. The eggs I tend to eat after a hang over lol and the raviolis I ate when I had a cold and both always soothed my tummy and id just eat it throughout the day.

I hope you feel better soon ...


----------



## dmn1156

Il give anything a try it is not so much being sick it is just the smell of food makes me feel ill im wishing the weeks away to my first scan not recieved a date for it yet


----------



## shawnie

awws Dmn, If it makes you feel any better, I had to sit next to 2 men that don't use deodorant in the doctors office today and needed a brown bag LMAO My next visit they told me to just go on back to the OB waiting area next time and not sit in the general area lol Wishing you well thoughts.


----------



## dmn1156

Thanks hun that would of made me sick i think lol


----------



## shawnie

lol I meant it as a i was in the same boat today as you but not with food. In hopes to make you feel a little better that your not alone. =)~

I just woke from a nap.. I have a feeling I'm going to end up in bed by 10 at this rate hahaha


----------



## polaris

I went to bed at 10 last night, LOL! I think if you are tired you should just listen to your body and take it easy.


----------



## dmn1156

i have to take a nap at 5 im usually exhausted by then lol im still anxious tho i dont feel sick or anything today but then that is a good thing at the moment i managed to get some food down lol but all the same i just want this to stick and hope all is well 4 weeks till i get a scan that feels forever away


----------



## Akira

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is well! My week has been alright, am finally back from a college placement and back online! So happy to be home where I can relax!


----------



## Akira

OMG I MOVED UP A BOX!!!!!!! sorry I just find that really exciting lmao


----------



## leelee

Hi Akira!

Glad you have had a good week.

How is everyone else? You still feeling tired Polaris?

I am feeling good after recovering from the flu. The baby has started moving as well. It is so strange. it feels like someone is gently flicking me from the inside. Haven't heard anything yet today but I am dying for the baby to move again :cloud9:

Dmn - are you still feeling ill?


----------



## dmn1156

Hi all not too bad today and i still cant get a midwife which i think is a joke the cramps yesterday i think were just stretching as they have gone today and i have had no bleeding 
How is everyone


----------



## leelee

dmn1156 said:


> Hi all not too bad today and i still cant get a midwife which i think is a joke the cramps yesterday i think were just stretching as they have gone today and i have had no bleeding
> How is everyone

The stretching cramps can be really painful. I haven't had any in a couple of weeks but am expecting more. Try not to worry about them.


----------



## dmn1156

leelee said:


> dmn1156 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all not too bad today and i still cant get a midwife which i think is a joke the cramps yesterday i think were just stretching as they have gone today and i have had no bleeding
> How is everyone
> 
> The stretching cramps can be really painful. I haven't had any in a couple of weeks but am expecting more. Try not to worry about them.Click to expand...

thanks leelee i was yesterday they were quite sharp but when i went to bed they eased up i have recently started with severe heartburn which is never fun lol so am trying to eat when i feel hungry which helps ease the constant sickness feeling lol 

it is great that you can feel the baby moving wont be much longer till you feel proper kicks


----------



## leelee

dmn1156 said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmn1156 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all not too bad today and i still cant get a midwife which i think is a joke the cramps yesterday i think were just stretching as they have gone today and i have had no bleeding
> How is everyone
> 
> The stretching cramps can be really painful. I haven't had any in a couple of weeks but am expecting more. Try not to worry about them.Click to expand...
> 
> thanks leelee i was yesterday they were quite sharp but when i went to bed they eased up i have recently started with severe heartburn which is never fun lol so am trying to eat when i feel hungry which helps ease the constant sickness feeling lol
> 
> it is great that you can feel the baby moving wont be much longer till you feel proper kicksClick to expand...

Heartburn is not good :(

Yeah, it is being really quiet today but I think it was yesterday afternoon when it started up. It is a lovely feeling


----------



## dmn1156

you may have a night time baby lol


----------



## leelee

dmn1156 said:


> you may have a night time baby lol

Probably! Myself and OH are both night owls so it makes sense! Don't think I would like to be kept awake all night by it! Cute and all as it is!


----------



## polaris

leelee said:


> Hi Akira!
> 
> Glad you have had a good week.
> 
> How is everyone else? You still feeling tired Polaris?
> 
> I am feeling good after recovering from the flu. The baby has started moving as well. It is so strange. it feels like someone is gently flicking me from the inside. Haven't heard anything yet today but I am dying for the baby to move again :cloud9:
> 
> Dmn - are you still feeling ill?

I'm off work at the moment on study leave, so I've been feeling much less tired! Not really looking forward to going back at the end of the month, but the good news is that I do have a job to go back to!!! Just heard on Wednesday that my contract is being upgraded, yippee!! So I will get proper maternity pay and will be able to afford to take unpaid leave too! It's a great relief, now I can properly start getting organised for baby!

Leelee - that is lovely that you have started to feel baby move. You probably won't feel it every day at first, so don't worry. At first I only felt it move once or twice a week - it just depends what position baby is lying in because there is still so much space at the moment! 

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## leelee

polaris said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> Hi Akira!
> 
> Glad you have had a good week.
> 
> How is everyone else? You still feeling tired Polaris?
> 
> I am feeling good after recovering from the flu. The baby has started moving as well. It is so strange. it feels like someone is gently flicking me from the inside. Haven't heard anything yet today but I am dying for the baby to move again :cloud9:
> 
> Dmn - are you still feeling ill?
> 
> I'm off work at the moment on study leave, so I've been feeling much less tired! Not really looking forward to going back at the end of the month, but the good news is that I do have a job to go back to!!! Just heard on Wednesday that my contract is being upgraded, yippee!! So I will get proper maternity pay and will be able to afford to take unpaid leave too! It's a great relief, now I can properly start getting organised for baby!
> 
> Leelee - that is lovely that you have started to feel baby move. You probably won't feel it every day at first, so don't worry. At first I only felt it move once or twice a week - it just depends what position baby is lying in because there is still so much space at the moment!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well.Click to expand...

Fantastic news about your job! Will you take the year off?


----------



## shawnie

That's great polaris.

I have been trying to eat little amounts close to every 4 hours. Raviolis have been helping when im feeling sick and tomato soup with powder ginger in it and crackers. Kinda funny I can't even eat regular tomatoes but i can the soup. go figure lol

I hope to find out today what my HCG levels were from yesterdays test. I have to think of the right wording to use to get them to give me the results. LMAO I am terrible I now but I don't see any reason why I should wait till next month to find out those results.


----------



## polaris

leelee said:


> Fantastic news about your job! Will you take the year off?

Thanks! We get 6 months paid leave and another 3 months unpaid leave. Plus whatever holidays I will have to take, so I should be off till next September approximately.


----------



## dmn1156

Thats great polaris lots of time with Baby 

Shawnie did you get your results hope there good

I have started with backache today thought it was a bit early for that but hey il take it in my stride lol


----------



## dmn1156

need a little advice i went to the bathroom a few mins ago and when i wiped tmi sorry i had a pink discharge but nothing since have cramps and some back ache is this normal


----------



## polaris

dmn1156 said:


> need a little advice i went to the bathroom a few mins ago and when i wiped tmi sorry i had a pink discharge but nothing since have cramps and some back ache is this normal

I don't think it is anything to worry about. Just keep an eye on it in case it turns into anything more. It is really very normal, lots of women do experience even quite a bit of spotting and everything is fine. So I know it is hard, but try not to worry. The cramps and backache are completely normal, I think everyone gets cramps.


----------



## dmn1156

Thank you polaris i have had nothing since just the aches but like you say i think it is eveything stretching i just panicked i think when i saw the pink tinge on the tissue


----------



## shawnie

Hi Dmn, they said they didn't get them in yet which I feel is a crock but oh well, was told to call back on Monday.

I wouldn't worry about a little spotting. If it gets heavy with any real bad pains id call the doc but spotting isn't always a bad sign. I've been having brown spotting a few days now. I'd relax if you can and just lay down if possible... I've been told even in only for 20 minutes resting helps.


----------



## dmn1156

Thanks shawnie i got a good rest i went to bed and got a lot no more spotting they still wont give me a midwife they said someone will be in touch in a couple of weeks nice eh in the meantime i keep going to the bathroom to check all is well but no more spotting


----------



## shawnie

I am glad your not spotting now Dmn. Why are they taking so long to get you a midwife? I am soooo Impatient it's sick, I'd be calling everyone under the sun lol.


----------



## dmn1156

I have tried that im going to make an appointment with my gp this week i think and get checked out maybe he can give them a push


----------



## shawnie

That sounds like a great idea. When I first was pregnant I called the doctors and they told me he wouldn't be able to see new patients till 6 weeks, I then went to the clinic where he also works and they got me in 3 days later lol Maybe doctors tend not to see new pregnant patients till a specific time or something I dono. I just like to be early with things and not wait LOL


----------



## dmn1156

i am getting worried as apart from feeling a little drained and my back aches when i do stuff like housework and cook i dont even feel pregnant which i always worry about and it is 4 weeks till my scan dont have a date for that yet either


----------



## shawnie

That's understandable for sure. I was saying that only a lil over a week ago about how im not having any symptoms and now im getting some off and on. It's really remarkable how our bodies function and change so quickly. So out there they don't do any scans till 12 weeks? I think once I see a little one and a heart beat it will be more real to me and I can start enjoying things. This is gonna sound funny but the other day I caught myself thinking "I wonder if there is an email for Mrs Dugger?" hahaha that lady is just amazing with 18 kids LOL if anyone would know about things it's her lol. My dads side of the family had 13 kids.


----------



## dmn1156

wow that is a lot of kids lol no they dont do any scans till 12 weeks unless they have any concerns then they will scan after 8 weeks but that is usually only if you have a bleed or reallt painful cramping which i have none of im hoping i will get a call from the midwife this week with an appointment i was ok but my friend had a missed miscarriage with no bleeding and she keeps on about it and now it is scaring me


----------



## shawnie

awww she needs to stop tell you about it, I think once is enough to get her point across. Things are going to be ok... Lots n lots of PMA


----------



## dmn1156

i know im trying really lol should get my scan date through in the next 2 weeks and i should get my scan by the 12th of october so its not far away i suppose is it. i mean i feel heavy and achy and my asthma is worse than normal so i suppose they are all good signs right


----------



## dmn1156

just to say im going to be trying to get an appointment at my gps tomorrow im still getting cramps but they are really low down now and getting a lot of wetness that is not discharge tmi sorry il let you know how i get fxd all is ok


----------



## ginger863

Hey ladies, 
Can i join you? Got my BFP on thursday and have decided to move over to First trimester now (very cautiously though). Recognise some of you from TWW.
Hope everyone is doing well tonight:thumbup:


----------



## leelee

dmn1156 said:


> Thanks shawnie i got a good rest i went to bed and got a lot no more spotting they still wont give me a midwife they said someone will be in touch in a couple of weeks nice eh in the meantime i keep going to the bathroom to check all is well but no more spotting

Hi Dmn,

I got a tiny bit of discharge around 9 weeks and rang the midwife. She said it is quite common & is something to do with the placenta.


----------



## leelee

ginger863 said:


> Hey ladies,
> Can i join you? Got my BFP on thursday and have decided to move over to First trimester now (very cautiously though). Recognise some of you from TWW.
> Hope everyone is doing well tonight:thumbup:

Hi and welcome Ginger!


----------



## polaris

Good luck with the doctor tomorrow dmn. I'm sure everything will be OK. 

Congratulations on your BFP, ginger!


----------



## dmn1156

hi all i was not so worried just about the discharge it was the painful cramps really low down that worried me i saw my gp at 8.50 this morning he felt my tummy and said it all feels ok and he is sure it is nothing to worry about but to be on the safe side he has booked me an early scan at the early pregnancy unit tomorrow so im quite nervous about that but also excited 

How are you all today


----------



## leelee

dmn1156 said:


> hi all i was not so worried just about the discharge it was the painful cramps really low down that worried me i saw my gp at 8.50 this morning he felt my tummy and said it all feels ok and he is sure it is nothing to worry about but to be on the safe side he has booked me an early scan at the early pregnancy unit tomorrow so im quite nervous about that but also excited
> 
> How are you all today

Glad your GP thinks all is well. It will be great for you to go and see your baby tomorrow. Hope all goes well for you.

I am good. Nausea completely gone and energy has returned. Am loving feeling the baby kicking. Can feel it every day so think it will be a lively one! No surprise there though, as myself and OH are both live wires!


----------



## dmn1156

lol i love it when you can feel kicking looking forward to that dreading going on my own tomorrow but OH has to be ther to pick DS up from nursery so i was going to take my friend but she is the one that scared the living daylights out of me in the first place so i think im going to go it alone


----------



## leelee

dmn1156 said:


> lol i love it when you can feel kicking looking forward to that dreading going on my own tomorrow but OH has to be ther to pick DS up from nursery so i was going to take my friend but she is the one that scared the living daylights out of me in the first place so i think im going to go it alone

Sounds like you might be better going it alone, as that friend doesn't seem like the type that would keep you calm.


----------



## dmn1156

no she will say stuff like i dont know why you need a scan they cant do anything if you have miscarried but unlike her i dont wont to leave it too late and end up carrying to 12 weeks and the baby had died at 6 weeks but she knew she had miscarried and did nothing but im keeping PMA and sure im worrying over nothing and all is going to be fine


----------



## ginger863

Glad to hear everything went fine this morning dmn, you must be so excited about your scan tomorrow, hope everything is just as it should be. Sounds like your friend might not be the best person to take with you though!
Hope everyone elae is well today

Well i went to my doctor this morning to make it official. Just lots of questions and blood pressure etc. She's requesting an early scan for me as i have had severe endometriosis and tube damage and wants to make sure everything's where it should be and has referred me to the midwife so it's just a case of waiting now. We've decided not to tell anyone (apart from the B&B ladies) for a few weeks yet but dont know how long i can keep it a secret, plus i'm feeling really sick today and i'm an air traffic controller so i cant just get up and nip to the loo etc. 
Anyway, sorry for rambling on, i'm just very excited today.


----------



## dmn1156

thats great ginger hopefully your midwife will be in touch soon i still dont have a midwife but my doctor has been really lovely my blood pressure was quite down today but he said we will get everything checked to be on the safe side so that will ease my mind I am going on my own tomorrow as i dont need the lecture of why i am i bothering getting a scan and it will be a waste of time she has not been the most supportive friend so far


----------



## shawnie

HI Dmn, this might sound mean but I'm glad your going alone. you don't need negative vibes from your "friend". I swear she sounds like she needs a good dose of the wake up and be supportive slaps or something. I wish I was there to go with you. I am taking my sister with me on sat for mine. I am so glad you got an early scan. It's going to make you feel so much better knowing how things are going for sure. I think after 8 weeks is always a good view or at least from what I've seen so far on others.


----------



## dmn1156

thank you shawnie that means a lot i think il be better alone too as il be nervous enough yes i have read that at 8 weeks you can see the heart and most of the baby at that point so im nervous but excited 

how you feeling today


----------



## shawnie

I am excited for you and can't wait to see pictures tomorrow. I know it might cost allot but if you need a text buddy tomorrow just let me know, Im here for you.

Im doing ok I supose. I called for my HCG levels around 11AM and they told me they need to talk to a HCP before telling me which makes me worry. They said they would call me at 1 pm and now its 1:30 LMAO I am so impatient, booty heads! I think the big reason Im concerned of my levels is what if all I need is progesterone or something. Im just freaking out every since last time how things happen. I really need to chill.

Other then that I'm well, feeling great today actually and no symptoms right now which scares me even more hahaha I'm really over thinking things too much.


----------



## leelee

shawnie said:


> I am excited for you and can't wait to see pictures tomorrow. I know it might cost allot but if you need a text buddy tomorrow just let me know, Im here for you.
> 
> Im doing ok I supose. I called for my HCG levels around 11AM and they told me they need to talk to a HCP before telling me which makes me worry. They said they would call me at 1 pm and now its 1:30 LMAO I am so impatient, booty heads! I think the big reason Im concerned of my levels is what if all I need is progesterone or something. Im just freaking out every since last time how things happen. I really need to chill.
> 
> Other then that I'm well, feeling great today actually and no symptoms right now which scares me even more hahaha I'm really over thinking things too much.


Any word yet Shawnie.

Hope everything goes well


----------



## dmn1156

hey shawnie did you get your results hope they are all good il post pic in the morning if they are all ok


----------



## shawnie

Still no call yet and it's 3:30. I am really getting perturbed at her now for not even calling to say something. I am upset with her, I am already thinking of skipping my nutrition appointment i have with her set for Thursday, I already have a nutrition appointment with wic which is more detailed then hers would be on Friday to go to. I am trying not to call cuz I know I might blow up at her. I know the clinic closes at 5:00 so will see if I still get a call or not. I know this is silly to get worked up over but it's just so frustrating when I want to know how things look.


----------



## dmn1156

im sure your results will be ok shawnie it is not good that she did not call especially when your anxious when she does call and you thme i hope you let her have what for


----------



## BabyDancer34

Hello! This looks like a lovely thread - can I join in?


----------



## dmn1156

Welcome Babydancer of course you can it is really friendly in here


----------



## leelee

BabyDancer34 said:


> Hello! This looks like a lovely thread - can I join in?

You certainly can! Welcome

Hi Dmn - how are you?


----------



## dmn1156

right my scan went really well altho they left me with a full bladder for an hour anyway here is a picture of my little bean


----------



## leelee

dmn1156 said:


> right my scan went really well altho they left me with a full bladder for an hour anyway here is a picture of my little bean
> 
> View attachment 37755

Aw, so cute. You can see so much at such an early stage!

So you heard a heartbeat and everything?

Glad all is well.


----------



## shawnie

ohhhh DMN yay! I bet you are so stoked! I know I am for you.. So adorable!


----------



## dmn1156

i know i could not believe it saw the hartbeat and i was so surprised at the quality of the scan the bleed was apparently the placenta settling in the yolk sack was nearly gone so hopefully not much longer now till the sickness will ease up as it came back with a vengence this morning lol did you get your results yet shawnie


----------



## shawnie

Oh Im crying right now for you DMN in happiness! That's soooo cool lady!

Nope, not a word yet from them. It's making me nervous now. Haven't felt any symptoms much either yesterday or today other then full BB's with occasional tender nips but nothing to complain about at all. I just hope everythings ok and Im just lucky to feel good for now.


----------



## dmn1156

i felt great for 3 days it has come back today trust me lol id ring them and say look i want my results now lol


----------



## shawnie

I'll try calling again after I run to the bank. I just hate calling so much but if they would just keep me in the dang loop id not call so much, bootyheads! Thanks lady..


----------



## dmn1156

go give em hell they are your results and you want them lol


----------



## shawnie

lol great minds think alike! lol OMG I am shocked you went an hour with a full bladder! I didn't last more then 10 minutes before they had to do the intra one cuz I was in too much pain. I couldnt even put my legs down LMAO I am so terrible with pain these days. I used to be able to handle pain but seems the older I get the less tolerance I have for it. I'm for sure gonna be a drugs on board when I go into labor lol When I go this sat for my scan I will drink some water but Im not gonna get as full as last time. I already know they will be doing the intra one again anyways.


----------



## dmn1156

she was lucky i was about to go to the toilet when she called me lol i had drank half a litre of water i was well bursting to go then she says do you want to empty your bladder a little bit i said no as i will empty my bladder totally lol


----------



## ginger863

Dmn so happy for you, your little bean is just gorgeous. Didnt realise you could see so much this early on. I cant wait for my early scan now and i still have 4 weeks to go.


----------



## dmn1156

i know i was so surprised at how much you could see i just thought that id see a head and maybe a spine butyou could see arm and leg buds and the heart it was amazing hope time passes quickly for you and you get a great picture of your little bean


----------



## polaris

Congrats on your scan dmn. So lovely to hear that everything is going so well.

I am keeping everything crossed for your results Shawnie, can't believe they are making you wait so long for them. I'm sure they must be OK cos if there was a problem I'm sure someone would have contacted you.


----------



## shawnie

Well I am feeling a bit better. I spoke to the clinic and even thought they couldn't tell me the exact numbers from my HCG test she told me it was very high and around 70 thousand or something and to not quote her but to try not to get all upset. She is going to have a NP call me and let me know once shes out of a meeting. I hate stressing!. I feel better now though.


----------



## leelee

shawnie said:


> Well I am feeling a bit better. I spoke to the clinic and even thought they couldn't tell me the exact numbers from my HCG test she told me it was very high and around 70 thousand or something and to not quote her but to try not to get all upset. She is going to have a NP call me and let me know once shes out of a meeting. I hate stressing!. I feel better now though.

That sounds really positive. I can't understand why they are being so awkward with actually giving you your results though.

Keep us updated


----------



## dmn1156

Shawnie that sounds great hopefully they phone back soon with the exact results only 3 more days till your next scan at least you know your pic should look like mine so yoou know what to look for this time lol


----------



## BabyDancer34

Aw lovely scan dmn - I've got 2 weeks to go until mine and i'm very excited/nervous! Do we have to go with a full bladder then? I didn't even get a letter confirming the appointment so I don't know what I'm supposed to do/not do.....


----------



## shawnie

dmn1156 said:


> Shawnie that sounds great hopefully they phone back soon with the exact results only 3 more days till your next scan at least you know your pic should look like mine so yoou know what to look for this time lol

 I know, right. I hope mine looks as perfect as yours =) I feel like how you did now, all excited and scared in one lol I think if this wasn't my first I wouldn't be as scared. I dono lol 

How you feeling today?


----------



## shawnie

BabyDancer34 said:


> Aw lovely scan dmn - I've got 2 weeks to go until mine and i'm very excited/nervous! Do we have to go with a full bladder then? I didn't even get a letter confirming the appointment so I don't know what I'm supposed to do/not do.....

They told me to drink 4- 8 oz (32 oz total) glasses of water an hour before your appointment. It's not fun at all trying to hold back from using the restroom but you have to hold it.. They don't want you to let it out at all.


----------



## dmn1156

Thank you BabyDancer

well yes they said a full bladder but not to feel uncomfortable but my appointment was at 11am and they called me at 12 so i was very uncomfortable by then lol 

Shawnie you always feel nervous weather it is your first or not did the NP phone you with the results in the end im sure your fine anyway only 3 days to go 

right today for some reason i look about 4 months pregnant i seem to have balooned out this is not good lol im hoping it is just bloating it feels like it and very gassy so not great


----------



## justincase007

I know my ticker says 11 weeks, but they dated me 5 weeks wrong the last time I went in due to my HCG levels... anyways, I'm 6 weeks this week, and have a scan in a week..Ill be almost exactly 8 weeks then, so I hope mine looks as good as yours does!


----------



## shawnie

DMN - Nope they never called me. I go in tomorrow for my next lab so Ill just stand in front of them and take my dang records and have a look LMAO They left it out the last time so I can just look over and see it. 

I bet your belly looks cute though =) My sisters all excited and cant wait to give me her pregnancy cloths LMAO I keep telling her its all fat right now lol


----------



## dmn1156

justincase im sure yours will look just as cute 

Shawnie lmao you are so funny at least on saturday you will see your little bean 

i got the date and time confirmed for my 12 week scan today well 12+2 lol 19 october at 9 am that means i need to leave home at 8.30 to get a space and time to walk round there i have a hard enough time dragging myself out of bed at the moment as it is lol at least i wont need to drink to much tho i always have a full bladder throughout the morning lol


----------



## BabyDancer34

Thanks guys - I'll have a big drink before I leave the house then. Appt is at 9:45am so hopefully they won't be running too late that early in the day. I'm feeling so much better the last couple of days, like the fog of early pregnancy is lifting - hurrah!


----------



## dmn1156

good luck babydancer be sure to let us know how it goes


----------



## shawnie

Yes babydancer, please keep up posted =)


----------



## dmn1156

hey shawnie how was your day did you get your lab work done today


----------



## shawnie

Not yet, it's only almost 8 AM here right now.. I go in for my nutrition appointment at 10am then labs at 11Am so Ive got a few more hours to wait.

How you feeling today/tonight? I hope better then how I felt last night.


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girlies, sorry to gate crash but I'm very new to first tri and thought I would say hey.
:hugs:


----------



## shawnie

Drazic, crash away lady! Welcome and congrats!!


----------



## dmn1156

lol shawnie sorry it like 4.30 pm here lol 
welcome drazic


----------



## shawnie

LOL it's all good, I know the time is a killer difference between us. I had a great visit today, I found out my HCG's are at 75,423 so they have gone up a nice amount since the last time. Now I'm getting excited for sat to get here.

How are all you ladies doing today? Well I hope.


----------



## ginger863

thats great news SHawnie. Glad everythings looking good:thumbup:


----------



## shawnie

I'm just a silly worry wart. I went to my friends house today just to pop in and say hi and I forgot she didn't know this is a new pregnancy so she was expecting to see me bigger LMAO Shes all "daum you look GOOD!" hahaha It was cute, shes gonna take me to lunch tomorrow, yay! I'll take a lunch anyday!


----------



## dmn1156

the only thing i get of my friend is grief


----------



## dmn1156

hi ladies how you all feeling i feel totally exhausted today lol


----------



## leelee

dmn1156 said:


> hi ladies how you all feeling i feel totally exhausted today lol

Hi Dmn,

I am a bit tired today but not too bad. Had some sad news yesterday (not to do with my baby). Have posted it in my journal.


----------



## shawnie

I went to bed early lastnight, woke a few times but over all had a nice rest. I have a friend coming in town this weekend so I've been trying to work and clean. I woke early to do the much neglected dishes and vacuum. Now im tired but cant go to bed I've got an appointment to go to for wic at 11 for nutrition then work right after. Poor DP has been up early cleaning the guest room that somehow managed to become a storage area LOL It's looking good though. Not sure where he put everything, I don't dare look under the beds LMAO


----------



## dmn1156

well im still feeling exhausted and i feel really sick tonight not good cant even think about cooking food just the thought of food makes me feel ill


----------



## shawnie

aww Im sorry Dmn, I hope you get a little relief soon. xoxoxox I started taking VB6 100 and so far that's helped me with my nausea or at least Im thinking its it.


----------



## leelee

dmn1156 said:


> well im still feeling exhausted and i feel really sick tonight not good cant even think about cooking food just the thought of food makes me feel ill

Hope you feel better soon. It's a horrible feeling 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Thanks Shawnie an leelee well OH ordered pizza in for the kids so i decided to pinch a slice you would really think i would of learnt my lesson by now as i know im allergic to cheese and it is going to make me feel even worse than i do lol so never again that was a bad couple of hours for me lol

leelee how you doing hope your ok 

Shawnie hope your scan goes well tomorrow post a pic


----------



## shawnie

Im going to write an update in my journal right now so in a min go have a looksy! lol I so so silly excited right now I can't concentrate lol


----------



## dmn1156

is anyone feeling constantly hungry im trying to not eat too much more than i usually do as i dont think giving birth to a 10lb baby appeals to me too much brings tears to my eyes at the thought lol


----------



## BabyDancer34

Midwife tomorrow and very excited!!

How is everybody?


----------



## dmn1156

hi babydancer i had the midwife todaybut it was just the boring stuff today family history and so on lol 

i have a cold and sore throat so not a happy bunny really as i dont think there is anything i can take for the throat 

how you feeling today


----------



## BabyDancer34

Hi Dmn!
I'm feeling much better thanks - much more like my old self!! Bit tired today though as I kept waking up again last night. I just can't seem to get comfy.
How are you?

btw - i just went in the chat room and I had to leave. The girls in there were quite confrontational. I just asked if they new about the screening tests and got a bit of a strong response! You ever been in there?


----------



## polaris

dmn1156 said:


> is anyone feeling constantly hungry im trying to not eat too much more than i usually do as i dont think giving birth to a 10lb baby appeals to me too much brings tears to my eyes at the thought lol

Hi dmn, I did nothing but eat the whole of the first trimester. Gained about a stone. But it did even off for me in 2nd trimester as my appetite went back to normal. Now I'm back to eating like a horse again!!


----------



## dmn1156

BabyDancer34 said:


> Hi Dmn!
> I'm feeling much better thanks - much more like my old self!! Bit tired today though as I kept waking up again last night. I just can't seem to get comfy.
> How are you?
> 
> btw - i just went in the chat room and I had to leave. The girls in there were quite confrontational. I just asked if they new about the screening tests and got a bit of a strong response! You ever been in there?

no i have never been in there i have heard it can get catty what tests do you want to know about that is something i do know about lol 

im ok apart from having this cols and sore throat which is driving me nuts it is so dry and itchy im drinking loads but it still feels dry lol

Thanks polaris i have decided to try and top up with fruit rather than the cakes i have been craving and sometimes shoving down my neck lol my cousins baby was 10lb 2oz i certainly dont think i could deliver a baby that big without crying lol


----------



## shawnie

I went into the chat room and the ladies in there were nice. Guess when you went in there it was a different crowed or something.


----------



## beaney

Hi! Can I please join you? :hi:

I'm quite nervous of coming into First Tri as I'm irrationally worried that it'll jinx my very tiny young bean! (had mc in previous pg) But I'm hoping that the help and support of the 2WW graduates will get me through these next worrying weeks. 

HOpe you don't mind me sharing the journey with you?!


----------



## leelee

Hi Beaney!

Welcome here! How is everyone else?


----------



## dmn1156

hi welcome beaney


----------



## dmn1156

how did you get on with the midwife babydancer 

how is everyone else today


----------



## shawnie

Welcome Beany...

I was just gonna ask babydancer that too =)

I am well, woke early so started work early. Seems i feel well early on in the day and get icky later in the afternoon. Just had me a PBnJ for breakfast with decaf coffee lol How are you all doing?


----------



## Amos2009

Shawnie...I didn't even think about decaf coffee!! I love my coffee with flavored creamer and I thought I would have to give that up!!! Yay---guess what I will be buying tonight?????????!!!!!


----------



## shawnie

lol I am a coffee addict. I started out with 25/75 reg/decaf now im more decaf then anything. it works and i can have one more cup lol


----------



## BabyDancer34

Hi Dmn, Shawnie and welcome beany! Hope you're all doing ok. My boking in apointment went well today - they'd double-booked us but still managed to see us.

Dmn - I was just asking if any of the girls got told about the screening tests at their booking in but got quite a strong response. I was basically told that people that aren't prepared to have a disabled child shouldn't have children! I was shocked by such a strong comment from somebody I had not met/talked to before. But hey how we all have our opinions. We had the bloods taken today and will have the NTS scan next week so will know our down's risk.


----------



## dmn1156

glad it went well did they also tell you the nuchal scan also tests for spinabifida


----------



## BabyDancer34

Hi yeah the NTS scan is the nuchal scan, they didn't say about SB what's that test? They took two serum samples PIA and something else.......?


----------



## dmn1156

it is all done in the same scan they check the amount of fluid at the back of the babys neck and then they measure the risk if they say it is all fine then no need to worry


----------



## BabyDancer34

Fab thanks dmn!


----------



## dmn1156

how is everyone doing today


----------



## shawnie

Not too shabby DMN, Just real tired today. Seems like I work real hard in the week then on my only day off I am just ready to lay in bed all day and not do anything, not even the dishes lol 5 more days till my doc appointment. Gonna ask if the pelvic rest is off, I am going nuts here!

Hope all you ladies are doing well..


----------



## dmn1156

lol shawnie im quite tired today but that is cos i was at my sons nans for dinner and they have cats and im allergic my eyes and nose are in a right state lol


----------



## shawnie

awww, that sucks.. Do you know of any meds you can take thats ok for the lil one?

I have been a baking fool today, I made chocolate cupcakes, 24 bite size ones and 16 big ones and you know what I'm doing with them? Giving them all away to my sisters family, my neighbors a few, and then my brother and his roommates.. I love to bake sweets but cant eat all that sweets so I give it away LMAO I will keep a few bite size ones for us but only around 8 LMAO


----------



## dmn1156

not that i know of shawnie and now my throat is itching too im hoping i can sleep it off ooh chocolate cupcakes Mmmm it is nice you share them so wheres mine lmao hope you enjoy some of your hardwork


----------



## shawnie

I ate a few of the bite size ones.. My friend gave me some dove that they hunted and im cooking them now with some potato leek soup I home make. =) I've been a cooking fool today lol If you couldn't tell i've been feeling real good today LMAO


----------



## dmn1156

hi how are all you ladies today im actually starting to feel ok apart from a constant major headache that wont shift itself


----------



## BabyDancer34

Hi dmn - not too bad thanks. Usual tiredness but otherwise ok today. I've been very hungry the last couple of days, I think LO must be having a growth spurt! Hopefully I'll get to see him/her tomorrow on my first scan - very excited!!!!!!!! (but also nervous!).

How are you?


----------



## dmn1156

Hi BabyDancer im ok got no other symptoms but have a really bad headache had it for 2 days now it is killing me


----------



## dmn1156

well unavoidable i suppose but i have caught my DS cold and now starting with a dry sore throat lets hope it passes quickly as the cough is driving me nuts


----------



## BabyDancer34

Oh dear I hope you feel better soon dmn!
Had our scan today and bubs is beautiful!!! I'm on cloud 9...


----------



## Melsue129

Hey Ladies... Can I join?!!! Hope everyone is feeling well....

HI DMN - feel better, drink lots of fluids..... :hugs:


----------



## shawnie

Good morning and afternoon to all =)

DMN I hope your feeling better today sweets.

Not much going on for me. Been kinda emotional lately. Cried over a movie last night and it wasn't even that sad LMAO I think part of it is Im at that same timeline in my pregnancy that I had my MC a few months ago.. My DP helped clean the bathtub for me so I can take baths if I want to. He didn't want me leaning over anything scrubbing. He's been so supportive. 2 more days till I see my doctor and find out where I am at and whats up with things and when I am scheduled for my next visits and all that. Kinda feels funny not having anything really scheduled that's baby related.


----------



## Melsue129

Awe Shawnie its okay to be emotional..Sorry to hear about your lost before... Excited to hear how your visit goes, are you getting another scan? Im going for a transvaginal next friday to find a heart beat.... Were you able to hear one at your last scan (Im assuming its your profile pic)??? Im sooo curious as to what my next scan will show.... :hugs:


----------



## shawnie

Thanks Mel, I knew id be a little emotional but not out of the blue crying hahah I am a big baby I swear these days =) oh my 8 w scan was remarkable, we were able to see the heart flicker and everything. I didn't see anything on my 5w one so it was great to see at 8 weeks. I know my doc will schedule another scan only cuz by the time I see him again ill be in 2nd tri. I am not sure when the normal scans are typically done since I am high risk. I hope I get another scan that would be way cool. I bet you are so excited! Make sure to ask them for a picture. I wouldn't have got one had I not asked for one.


----------



## Melsue129

Thanks Shawnie... So that pic is an 8 week scan, how cool... I wonder how much I'll see at a 6 week one... Ya I had one at 4 weeks and all we could see was the sak but it was in the right place.. yay!! I will definitely have to ask for a pic -I should of asked the first time but i would have only been a pic of a black sak.. LOL... We are way excited... Just want to get out of the 1st tri safe and sound...


----------



## dmn1156

aww shawnie hun it is to be expected that you will feel it and it is ok to get emotional wish my OH was more supportive i have to do absolutely everything and he is sat on his butt asking if im going to iron his shirt for tomorrow selfish ass he is being. 

Melsue welcome hun im drinking plenty my throat is just so sore now and a cough is starting il live lol the lady at the pharmacy was really helpful and said the only thing i could take safely was honey and lemon glycerin medicine which will help line my throat 

how is everyone today


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

Shawnie - it's no wonder you are feeling emotional. Just let it all out and you will feel better :)

Melsue - welcome!

Dmn - hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## shawnie

Melsue129 said:


> Thanks Shawnie... So that pic is an 8 week scan, how cool... I wonder how much I'll see at a 6 week one... Ya I had one at 4 weeks and all we could see was the sak but it was in the right place.. yay!! I will definitely have to ask for a pic -I should of asked the first time but i would have only been a pic of a black sak.. LOL... We are way excited... Just want to get out of the 1st tri safe and sound...

 My 5 w was only a black sac too LMAO but i wanted a pic LMAO I want anything I can get. My mom saw it and was like umm are they forgetting something in this picture LMAO I had to tell her it was too soon to see hahah I can relate to getting past 1st tri, my day I am looking forward to is halloween, ill be 13w by then. Im already practicing my waddle LMAO jk


----------



## shawnie

OMG DMN WOW kick him in the booty girl! I am by far not a witch but My man and I have an agreement, if he doesn't want me to break things more then how it already was with his tools then he does it lol Don't get me wrong, I can fix things on my own and do things BUT why? LMAO ok I am mean I was thinking burn your mans shirt once and I bet he will do it more often LMAO I tried to hang new curtains once and my man was laughing outside cuz it was all slanted. (im short and hes tall so it looked straight to me lol)


----------



## dmn1156

i left him a note with the shirts saying have an itchy day he will be sat all day wondering what i have done to them lol also told him that in future he starts helping out and doing his bit or he finds somewhere else to live i cant do it all im so tired lol


----------



## Melsue129

DMN good girl stick to your guns... Men can be so selfish... Mine trys to help but cant do too much because of his back, so it mainly me doing everything - which stinks because Im tired all of the time too.... This 1st tri stuff, the waiting, the tiredness - its like the babies are sucking the life out of us at the moment... These weeks just have to go faster right??

Thanks, Lee lee.. Hope you are doing well - your scan picture is adorable...

Shawnie... I cant wait for my scan next Friday soooo excited... DH is going to see our lil beanie about the size of a piece of rice and say thats it?! Gonna have to google it prior to the scan so he knows what to expect... Im hoping to hear a heartbeat... Keeping my fx'd...

Okay so is anyone else loosing their hair??? I thought pregnancy was suppose to make my hair come in thicker and healther and stop shedding - It looks fine but every time I touch my hair or brush my hair Im still shedding... WTF... Is this happening to anyone else??

Also I ran for the phone at work down the hallway yesterday and got awful cramps really low and in the pelvic area.. Anyone have any issues like that???


----------



## shawnie

Good mornin!!!

Good for you DMN, =) I don't think were being mean when we say we need help like that. It doesn't matter if it's #1 or #10 each pregnancy is different. 

Melsue, my DP didn't go with me for the first 2 scans, He wants to go with me for the next one. I know this is going to sound extremely odd but I didn't want him to see nothing or anything bad after he went through seeing me MC. He's never been through any deaths in his life like I have and he took it so hard and was an emotional wreck, I couldn't do that to him again in a small confined room if something was to show up bad. When we had the MC I kept saying sorry to him and when he went out of the room for air the RN asked me why I am saying sorry to him when im the one in pain and I said he's in just the same amount of pain as I am if not more just in a different way. That's why I took my sister. I did show him the pictures and he got all excited though... Your smart, It's a good idea to let him know the size and all that so he doesn't expect to See a huge baby or anything lol. I tell DP every week, well lil ones the size of this and lil one should look like this or lil ones got these parts now n so fourth so he knows how fast things are growing at each week. I also tell him what my body is going through. I want him to know whats going on with me and why I am acting the way I am lol.

I haven't noticed anything different with my hair lately. I was hoping it would be growing faster but I've not seen any change. My hair takes forever to grow and its baby fine thin hair. I get cramps if I move too fast moving from one position to another, getting out of bed too fast, turning over in bed too fast, or getting up from a sitting position too fast. It's like a little stabbing pain saying hello wait a sec... It's almost like the feeling id call scar tissue tugging on my organs LOL. Not sure if that's the same but I make sure to take things a little slow when I move from one position to another then I go about what im doing..

I was just thinking about tomorrows doc visit, I just realized my docs going to probably be ordering me those counseling and tests you get for downs and all that. My next visit with him wont be till im 14w so isn't it between weeks 12 and 20 you have to get that all done? My DP and I talked last night about things and we will be doing the tests even though there is a small risk. 

Daum, guess I have allot to say today, call me chatty Cathy hahaha LMAO


----------



## Amos2009

Well, Chatty Cathy- we sound so much alike as far as not wanting our dude to be with us. I am actually glad my Mom was with me last time, and I am glad she will be with me tomorrow. I thought I was crazy for feeling that way, but I know I can handle whatever happens, and I am not so sure Mark can. I will want him to go with me once I make sure everything is ok.


----------



## Melsue129

Shawnie - i understand why you went with your sister to your other scans... poor boy and Im sorry for you prior lost... Soo happy you only have a few more weeks to go to get out of the danger zone!!! I cant wait for my 12th week.... 

Amos, Cant wait to hear your results... :hugs: Hoping for sticky beanies!!!!!


----------



## shawnie

See amos, we both have visits tomorrow at 10 so it's gonna be a perfect day! YAY!

Melsue im just glad were all close to being out of 1st tri. My DP came home from work for a break just now and told me he wants to go to the next one LOL how is it they know were talking about them? LMAO


----------



## Amos2009

How the hell did I miss that you had a scan tomorrow at 10?? I really do have mush brain....Well, then all SHOULD BE WELL!!! By the time I get back from mine, you should be getting ready to go! 
Your DP's balls must have been itching...that's how they know when you are talking about them :rofl:


----------



## shawnie

Ohhh nooo its a normal prenatal doc visit and dobler but he will be scheduling all the genetic testing dates n all that. Not a scan, sorry if that sounded wrong... I just meant we both will be hearing a heartbeat tomorrow...


----------



## Amos2009

OK...well, a heartbeat is a heartbeat, no matter how you see or hear it!! YAY


----------



## shawnie

mhmm you bet your sexy tummy it is lol I just woke from yet another nap so im not awake yet... I am online looking for natural foods that wake you up without having caffeine or tons of sugar in them.


----------



## Amos2009

Another nap?? You poor baby....how are you making it? LOL
Let me know what you find to wake you up, cause I need a case of it


----------



## shawnie

well I have read so far apples help but those help me with irregularity LMAO 

Dig this, it might sound gross I dono, I went and made me something to eat, here is what's in it LMAO

1/2 cup cottage cheese
sliced thick then chopped into chunks tomato
a few chunks of cheese chunks
a few chunks of left over chicken from dinner
1 tablespoon of capes
5 baby carrots chopped into chunks

all mixed in a bowel like a salad LMAO it actually tastes good though, Got my dairy, protein, and veggies all in one.


----------



## dmn1156

HYi ladies 

good luck tomorrow all will go smoothly im sure


----------



## shawnie

DMN! Hugs lady!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amos2009

shawnie said:


> well I have read so far apples help but those help me with irregularity LMAO
> 
> Dig this, it might sound gross I dono, I went and made me something to eat, here is what's in it LMAO
> 
> 1/2 cup cottage cheese
> sliced thick then chopped into chunks tomato
> a few chunks of cheese chunks
> a few chunks of left over chicken from dinner
> 1 tablespoon of capes
> 5 baby carrots chopped into chunks
> 
> all mixed in a bowel like a salad LMAO it actually tastes good though, Got my dairy, protein, and veggies all in one.

You lost me at cottage cheese....LOL

But everything else sounds wonderful!!


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks DM! XX


----------



## shawnie

[email protected] lol I don't like plain cottage cheese alone LOL


----------



## dmn1156

thanks shawnie i just hope i feel better tomorrow i hate being ill going to cargle with warm salt water and then in the morning try honey and lemon


----------



## dmn1156

ok the salt water made me throw up not good il stick to the honey and lemon lol


----------



## Amos2009

Oh no DM...poor thing:hugs:


----------



## wannabeamom

hi everyone...is it ok if i come and join you all :D

xxx


----------



## leelee

wannabeamom said:


> hi everyone...is it ok if i come and join you all :D
> 
> xxx

OOhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats Wannabeamom!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thrilled for you!


----------



## wannabeamom

leelee said:


> wannabeamom said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone...is it ok if i come and join you all :D
> 
> xxx
> 
> OOhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats Wannabeamom!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Thrilled for you!Click to expand...

cheers hun cant believe its been nearly 18 months of trying!!! still cant quite believe it, ive got docs today to confirm!! 

xxx

ps cant believe how far along you are xx


----------



## leelee

wannabeamom said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeamom said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone...is it ok if i come and join you all :D
> 
> xxx
> 
> OOhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats Wannabeamom!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Thrilled for you!Click to expand...
> 
> cheers hun cant believe its been nearly 18 months of trying!!! still cant quite believe it, ive got docs today to confirm!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> ps cant believe how far along you are xxClick to expand...

I know the time flies once you get to 12 weeks believe me! If you have any questions about anything don't hesitate at all :hugs:

Wow - 18 months. Did you do anything different this month?


----------



## wannabeamom

leelee said:


> wannabeamom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeamom said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone...is it ok if i come and join you all :D
> 
> xxx
> 
> OOhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats Wannabeamom!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Thrilled for you!Click to expand...
> 
> cheers hun cant believe its been nearly 18 months of trying!!! still cant quite believe it, ive got docs today to confirm!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> ps cant believe how far along you are xxClick to expand...
> 
> I know the time flies once you get to 12 weeks believe me! If you have any questions about anything don't hesitate at all :hugs:
> 
> Wow - 18 months. Did you do anything different this month?Click to expand...


ah thanks im sure i will have loads of questions!!!!! got a lot of af like pains but from what ive read this is normal??

we didnt do anything different and if af wasnt late i dont think i would have even known!! only after i got :bfp: i noticed i am tired and peeing more but thats it!

had a fs app booked for the 15th so need to cancel tha now lol x


----------



## Amos2009

wannabeamom said:


> hi everyone...is it ok if i come and join you all :D
> 
> xxx

Welcome wannabe!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!! :hugs:


----------



## Melsue129

Yay - Wannabe's here... :wohoo:
I had a FS appoint set up for Nov 2nd and we got our :bfp: and then I called to set up my 1st appt with my dr and it ended up being on Nov 2nd.... so strange.... LOL

Amos good luck this morning......

DMN Hope you are feeling better today!!!!

Shawnie you soooo lost me at cottage cheese too... eeeekk.. LOL


----------



## leelee

wannabeamom said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeamom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeamom said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone...is it ok if i come and join you all :D
> 
> xxx
> 
> OOhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats Wannabeamom!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Thrilled for you!Click to expand...
> 
> cheers hun cant believe its been nearly 18 months of trying!!! still cant quite believe it, ive got docs today to confirm!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> ps cant believe how far along you are xxClick to expand...
> 
> I know the time flies once you get to 12 weeks believe me! If you have any questions about anything don't hesitate at all :hugs:
> 
> Wow - 18 months. Did you do anything different this month?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ah thanks im sure i will have loads of questions!!!!! got a lot of af like pains but from what ive read this is normal??
> 
> we didnt do anything different and if af wasnt late i dont think i would have even known!! only after i got :bfp: i noticed i am tired and peeing more but thats it!
> 
> had a fs app booked for the 15th so need to cancel tha now lol xClick to expand...

Yeah, AF type pains is normal. I had them as well, and also had them last weekend, which was due to stretching and I have a UTI.


----------



## kels

hi i am twenty years old i usually have a very heavy period when i start my cycle a couple of weeks ago i had heavy bleeding but it only lasted for a day and then a week or 4 days after that i bled very light which does not happen with me and my cycle it was pink and i just had that happen once when i was going to the bathroom it was such a small amount and it i have not bleed after that and my stomach is bloated and hard and my lower back hurts and i feel sick all the time like i have to throw up but dont and i am having trouble going to the bathroom number two could i be pregnant ????


----------



## kels

i am twenty years old and i usually bleed alot and very heavy when i start my cycle but a week or so ago i started to bleed it was not heavy like usual but was a little then like a week after that i noticed i spotted pink and there was no clots or anything in it like usual it was very very light and only happened when i went to the bathroom and wiped that only happened once after that i have not bled at all its been a couple of weeks since then i have also noticed my stomach is bigger and i have slight craps my lower back hurts which never happpens and i feel sick all the time and get moody easily also could i be pregnant and could what i have went through be implantation bleeding?


----------



## shawnie

HI Kels, good morning, there's always a chance to be pregnant if you had sex in a given month before ovulation, when were you supose to start your period? If you're past your date to start maybe try a HPT with FMU that's really the only way you will know if you are pregnant or not sweetie.


----------



## kels

i really want to be pregnant i just think it is strange how i bleed a little bit for not even a day just happened once when i went to the bathroom it was very light and color and in flow and i have a gut feeling that i am


----------



## shawnie

If you have a dollar store near you, you can always go pick up a $1 test and limit your fluid intake for 3 hours then test and see what it says..


----------



## kels

ok thank you can you answer this from what i told you all so far could the really light sort amount of pink blood be implantation bleedin?


----------



## shawnie

when were you supose to start your perriod? Some can have implantation bleeding while others dont so it is possible but im not sure.


----------



## Melsue129

kels I had implantation bleeding just when I wiped after going to pee, twice it was pink ish, just a little bit not much.. fx'd for you!!! Could be..... :test:


----------



## dmn1156

hi ladies sorry not been on much today feel absolutely lousy have a full blown cold and cough now coughing so much i have stomach cramps im just drinking plenty and hope it will go away quickly 

Wannabeamom welcome hun so pleased you found your way over 

melsue how you doing today hun 

Shawnie glad your doing ok 

kels it can be implantation the only way to know is to take a test good luck

Amos2009 thank you im feeling worse today cold has taken hold with a cough now but the throat does not feel as dry as it did yesterday so the salt water obviously did something as well as make me sick how doctors can suggest it is beyond me lol

leelee how you doing time certainly is flying by im 11 weeks tomorrow have my scan in 10 days woohoo


----------



## Melsue129

Hey ladies.... had the inlaws over lastnight with the kiddies... Cooked and entertained. I was totally exhausted for sure... Feel asleep by 9pm... LOL.. Im refreshed now though, YAY!!! Im doing good, same ol, still feeling crampies here and there, manly when Im active and moving around... Im not sure if its food aversions but we had a wonderful dinner lastnight and everyone loved it but it took alot for me to eat it.. No one knows Im prego so I forced it down but didnt feel that great about it... I was totally turned off by food lastnight... and thats not me.....

DMN you feeling any better??

How is everyone else today??


----------



## dmn1156

Hi melsue im feeling a little better thank you now the food thing i can relate too i find when i have cooked it and looked at it for so long i just cant get to grips with eating it too the thought of it just makes me feel ill. The cramps they are normal im still getting them and as i have a cough at the moment it seems so much worse lol

so when will you be breaking the news 

I have my scan a week tomorrow im nervous and excited still worry and pray that all is going to be ok


----------



## BabyDancer34

Hello everybody! I've not been on here for a few days so was just catching up. Hope you're all ok, glad you're feeling better DMN.


----------



## dmn1156

great scan pic Baby dancer im feeling much better now feel nearly human again lol i have my dating scan on monday cant wait how you doing

how is everyone else today


----------



## Melsue129

Glad you are feeling better DMN.... Im doing okay... almost up chucked this morning watching the cat try to cough up a hair ball... He had me gagging.... uuugh... Yuck... and to boot he never got it up so its still in his tummy.... so I'll be hearing more of that later today.... I dont get too nauseous but when something gross happens it totally turns my stomach in seconds and I could Yak right then and there... Ive never had a weak stomach like that before so Im sure its this baby thats doing it to me... LOL.... Other than that, Im okay... Can't wait for my ultrasound on Friday hoping to hear a heartbeat, keeping my fx'd...

We are planning on telling our mom's after we hear the heartbeat and only a few close friends know we are pregnant... I didnt want anyone else to know until our mom's know and then we are going to keep those ladies quiet until probably after week 12.... This wait it horrible.. I can't believe you are already at 11 weeks.... I cant wait to see pictures of your scan... Will you be able to get some????


----------



## dmn1156

Hi melsue i know what you mean about a weak stomach some things seem to make me gag too lol hope your scan goes well on friday 

i will be able to get pictures wont be buying too many tho lol they are 3.50 each one plus 2.00 for parking fees it can get an expensive trip out lmao il buy 2 on monday il be sure to post when i get back time seems to be going quickly i mean your nearly 7 weeks already lol


----------



## Melsue129

yes, times going by but it just seems sooo slowly.... My ticker is definitely by my O date, the drs seem to think Im going to be 6 weeks on Friday but I O'd a week earlier than normal so I believe I'll be around 7 weeks... Sooooooo I guess they can kind of tell on Friday and then my 12 week scan right?? So excited for you - cant wait to see pics....


----------



## dmn1156

yes they should be able to tell on friday how far along you are the docs here go by the 1st day of you last period to date you so at the 12 week scan they could put me back a week or 2 which would be horrible


----------



## shawnie

when I had my scan they bumped me up a day to may 8th but my doctor is keeping my due date at may 7th lol It will come when it's ready lol I just hope it's before mothers day =)


----------



## dmn1156

lol well im hoping that they wont put me back when i had the 8 week scan i was spot on then so fxd lol


----------



## shawnie

lol I know huh, I just changed my ticker to match now, I had forgot to change it. Im excited to see how things go for us on the 27th with the nt scan.

Whens your next scan Dmn?


----------



## dmn1156

my next scan is on monday at 9am lol im really nervous but excited hoping all is well


----------



## shawnie

ohhhhhh now im all excited for you.. Aren'T we crazy in how we worry lol my mom was saying they never even had most the stuff we do today and they just went about things normal lol the good ole days lol


----------



## dmn1156

it is true lol i really need to relax a bit more they do say once they see a heartbeat there is only a 3% chance mc i have been really busy today tho where i had been ill the house looked like a bomb had hit it so i have managed to get some of it done today lol


----------



## shawnie

I can relate, mines a mess yet again... I have to clean it tonight, the people from the gas compony are coming out tomorrow to check all my gas appliances due to my bill going up way beyond the normal amount, they are scared there might be a problem or something. I told them there has to be because theres no way I've baked , showered or anything to raise the gas that much. lol Im a Suzy home maker but not that much LMAO Hope your day goes well =)


----------



## Melsue129

I will be sooo bummed if they put me back a week on friday this wait I think is just the longest because you cant tell anybody.... eeeekkkkk.. :wacko:


----------



## leelee

Hi all!

I am in the middle of packing so won't be on much but hope everyone is feeling okay :)


----------



## dmn1156

oh leelee you on the move noe hope it all goes well


----------



## leelee

dmn1156 said:


> oh leelee you on the move noe hope it all goes well

Thanks DMN,

How are you feeling?


----------



## dmn1156

im not too bad at the moment just feel tired all the time how you doing


----------



## Melsue129

Have fun moving leelee, thats gotta be a pain...

DMN hope you are doing good.....

I see to feel like Im getting a cold... sore throat, stuffy nose, sneezing... uuuugh... not good... weather is getting cold during the night now down to the 30F's blah, so after waking up in the morning I have to start my car to get all of the frost thawed so I can see.... uugh I hate the winter.... i want the summer back... Booooo.... So are pregnant women more prone to get sick during the winter.. Ive been carful about drinking lots of OJ and vitamins and washing my hands.. What else can I do - I still caught something.... Eeeekkkkkkk.....


----------



## wannabeamom

hi everyone how are you alldoing?

not been on for a few days as ive been without the internet :(

good luck with the packing leelee x


----------



## Melsue129

Hi Wannabe - Im okay other than this nasty cold that I have now.... :cry: I feel soooo crappy... I hate the cold weather when they bring on these viruses and now I cant take anything...booooo... I toss and turn all night and Ive got the chills at work I have two sweaters on and frozen fingers....eeeekkk.......... I just want to go home and ride this out..... blah..... Im excited for my scan tomorrow though hopefully we will see a heart beat... keeping my fx'd.... 

How are you???? 

How is everyone else??? DMN how long did it take for your cold to go away???


----------



## wannabeamom

oh no!! hope you feel better soon!! hope all goes well tomorrow at your scan!! 

im good thanks got my 1st midwife app through today for fri 13th nov! cant wait...shame about the date though :)

x


----------



## Melsue129

Ya I know those first appt dates suck.. they make you wait I hate that mine isnt until Nov 2nd for the nurse than with the dr its two weeks after... feels so far away... LOL


----------



## dmn1156

melsue i took some honey and lemon glycerin and it stayed about 5 days hope you feel better soon gl at your scan tomorrow hope you get some nice pics 

wannabeamom november seems forever away but it will pass quickly amazingly enough 

i am nervous about my scan monday it is strange you expect to at least feel a little pregnant by now lol


----------



## wannabeamom

it does seem ages away but its the friday the 13th bit thats worrying me lol x


----------



## dmn1156

ah yes but did you know more good things happen on friday the 13th than bad pma lol


----------



## BabyDancer34

Ah thanks DMN the scan was amazing and they did the NT scan at the same time. Still waiting for the full results to come back but the NT measurement was low so we were relieved!!

How is everybody today?


----------



## dmn1156

Glad it went well babydancer i have my scan on monday and am quite nervous about it and excited all at the same time lol

I am not too bad apart from my car had to go to the garage today and i had to drive there with a shock absorber that had totally broken in half it was not a good driving experience at all glad it is fixed now tho


----------



## BabyDancer34

Hey its natural to be worried and excited for your scan. I just burst out crying when the baby appeared on the screen. You will be absolutely fine - its a wonderful experience.


----------



## Melsue129

YAY We have a heartbeat... 132 beats per minute... :wohoo: We have scan pics so I will find a way to put them up... They put me at 6w6d's two days off than what I thought... So I have to fix my tickers... Due June 5th now!!! It was so cool to see the baby an actual baby!!! There is a living thing inside of me!!!!!!! WOW...

I hope everyones doing okay... I still feel yucky from this cold and Im home now so Im going to eat and rest... 

DMN excited about your scan on monday......


----------



## dmn1156

Awww melsue so excited for you hun that is really great news sorry you still feel yucky try a bit of honey and lemon it really will help 
im quite nervous about monday i still dont really feel pregnant lol i cant wait to see your pics


----------



## shawnie

Good morning ladies!

Melsue yay! That's great news! I can't wait to see pic too =)

DMN Only a couple of days now lady.

Babydancer good to hear things went well for you too..

Not much to say for me these days, Just been nauseated allot at night lately. Went to bed early last night with a cold rag on my head. I woke up feeling ok right now. I did sneeze and got a few pains but it went away pretty fast. I am just wondering when the doctor will be able to hear a heartbeat with the dobbler.


----------



## Melsue129

Thanks ladies... Here are a few of the pics... One is from the side and the other is from the back and looks like he/she is upside down (head pointing down)... So cool to sit and look at these, I cant wait until my next one when I can see lil arms and legs..... Sooo excited..

DMN a few more days to go.... Yay

Shawnie sorry u are feeling so crappy..

Im still sick with a nasty cold, Ive been laying around the house for the last two days, sneezing and coughing and not having an appetite.. sooo blah, hope it passes soon....

Hugs to all, hope everyones doing okay...
 



Attached Files:







6 weeks 6 days (4).jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 14









6 weeks 6 days (1).jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## shawnie

awww so cute! I love seeing those. I don't think ill ever get sick of seeing them. I hope you feel better too lady...


----------



## dmn1156

aww melsue they are great pics hope your feeling better soon try soups and a bit of toast and stuff that is what i did


----------



## wannabeamom

aw dmn the pics are lovely!!

had to go to a&e last light as had some bleeding it was pale pink and the doctor said he thinks it was ok but wants me to go for a scan tomorrow x

has anyone else had anything like this?


----------



## dmn1156

wannabeamom was it in with some discharge i had the same thing at about 7 weeks along i had a scan and all was well apparently it can happen as everything is shifting around and it can dislodge things im sure all is well for you 

Well ladies i have my 12 week scan in the morning im really excited and nervous so keep everything crossed for me lol i will be 12+2 days then that is unless they put my dates back i really hope not as my dates were spot on when i had the scan at 8 weeks my appointment is at 9am uk time so il post pics as soon as i get back lol il check back later see how you are all doing


----------



## dmn1156

shawnie said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Melsue yay! That's great news! I can't wait to see pic too =)
> 
> DMN Only a couple of days now lady.
> 
> Babydancer good to hear things went well for you too..
> 
> Not much to say for me these days, Just been nauseated allot at night lately. Went to bed early last night with a cold rag on my head. I woke up feeling ok right now. I did sneeze and got a few pains but it went away pretty fast. I am just wondering when the doctor will be able to hear a heartbeat with the dobbler.

Shawnie hope you feel better soon and they can hear with a doppler from 10 weeks i have read they dont guarentee that they can but they will try for you you should be able to get the heartbeat now for you no problem


----------



## shawnie

Thanks DMN I am trying to think positive it's so much better then negative thoughts for sure. I bet things are going to look so beautiful tomorrow for you. Is someone going with you?


----------



## Melsue129

Thanks ladies.....

Im starting to feel a little bit better but now DH I think is getting sick... blah... Im going to disinfect the entire house today so hopefully this will help us not pass it back and forth... yucky!!!

Wannabe - I had some pink spotting too around 5 weeks.. it was when I pee'd and they took me in for an early scan... They wanted to make sure the gestational sac was in the right spot and it was.. Im sure it will be just fine and maybe you'll get to see your lil one or a yolk sac..... I went for my scan last week they put me at 6 weeks 6 days and we heard a heartbeat.... Yay!!! Good Luck to you..

DMN, you must be excited about tomorrow... Yay!!! Cant wait to see pics and to hear all about it... Cant wait until Im at 12 weeks......


----------



## wannabeamom

thanks guys hope its nothing to worry about...dmn it was with discharge when i wiped after the loo so been on knicker watch ever since, scared to even pass wind or go for a number 2 incase i push too hard!

ps i ment lovely pics shawnie no dmn but im sure i will be saying it to you too after yours dmn :D


----------



## dmn1156

ah my lovely ladies i hope your all doing well

wannabemom im sure all is going to be well for so il be thinking about you tomorrow 

melsue i did the whole disinfectant thing too

cant wait for morning to get here il post as soon as i get in


----------



## wannabeamom

thanks dmn feeling very nervous now will be setting off in 15mins my tummy is doing nervous summersaults!

good luck with your scan cant wait to see the pics!! xx


----------



## leelee

Hi ladies,

All moved and even made it to the baby show yesterday to buy the pram and other bits.

Good luck Dmn and Wannabemom


----------



## dmn1156

well what a mission that was today as scans go it was quite bad by where i saw very little and the baby was upside down on its stomach so then i had to go empty my bladder and then the scan machine would not work but at least all was well and had a good heartbeat 158bpm he says he was guessing boy but how i have no idea as this baby would not stay still and he did not get a good picyure at all il post a pic shortly 

Wannabeamom good luck hope all goes well for you today 

leelee glad you got moved ok and even made it to the baby show good going


----------



## leelee

dmn1156 said:


> well what a mission that was today as scans go it was quite bad by where i saw very little and the baby was upside down on its stomach so then i had to go empty my bladder and then the scan machine would not work but at least all was well and had a good heartbeat 158bpm he says he was guessing boy but how i have no idea as this baby would not stay still and he did not get a good picyure at all il post a pic shortly
> 
> Wannabeamom good luck hope all goes well for you today
> 
> leelee glad you got moved ok and even made it to the baby show good going

Delighted for you Dmn. Can't wait to see the photo :)


----------



## shawnie

DMN what an episode! I am happy to hear things other then that went well, YAY!!!! I Can't wait to see the pictures too. A boy, wow, it's amazing how technology is today in being able to know that stuff huh? I am way excited for you =))))))


----------



## dmn1156

Well im not convinced on the boy thing as he did not look in that area at all as the as you can see baby was on its stomach so it makes it harder to judge and the midwife after said it is hard to tell at this stage lol


----------



## Melsue129

How darn cute DMN... I love lil baby scan pics.... I know he gave you a hard time but at least he has a great heartbeat and you got to see him/her.... There is a way around the 12 week time you can tell the sex I think you look for what they call the "nub"... If it sticks up or up on an angle its a boy if its horizontal its a girl... I saw a thread on it or a website Im going to try and find it and post it.... That baby must be doing summersaults in your belly.. Can you feel anything yet?? Are you showing at all??? 

Lee Lee - glad you had a good move and got to buy some baby bits.. Sooo fun!!!

Wannabe - hopefully everything is going to be just fine... Fill us in when you get back from your scan...

Well me - Im not 100% better but I would say 70/80% which is alot better than I was... Back at work and trying to get thru the day... We did tell our Mom's yesterday about having a grandbaby... I made up this picture that say "Your Little Grandbaby" at the top and it had a pic of one of the ultrasound pics and it had a poem underneath - it was from the babies point of view saying they couldnt wait to meet them but they are going to have to wait a little longer and talking about all the things they will do, etc... It was adorable and at the bottom I put "Coming Soon - June 2010" They loved it.... So exciting.... My mom was texting me all night with baby names.... LOL..


----------



## dmn1156

sometimes think i feel something but not often lol but it would just not stay still for the guy lol not the clearest picture lol i found another pic attached to my notes where baby is right way up il post it in a mo lol


----------



## Melsue129

Here is the link to the Nub thread that I was talking about... Kind of fun to know... https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/204722-new-nub-pics-boy-girl-x.html
I wonder if the link will work, lets see....


----------



## dmn1156

Thanks melsue glad you feeling a bit better here is a pic of the baby the right way up i still cant quite guess lol


----------



## Melsue129

OH DMN - GREAT PIC!!!! Hmmmm... I wonder... That lil one has its legs crossed... Playing hard to get and that can only mean one thing - its gonna be a tough cookie when it comes out of your belly.... LOL.... See already giving you a hard time... LOL


----------



## shawnie

ohhhh how adorable ladies!!!!! awwwww


----------



## dmn1156

you not joking lol it was over an hour trying to scan


----------



## wannabeamom

loving the pics dmn!!!!

had a strange day today...went for the scan and the unit had no knowledge of us going so explained everything and they wouldnt scan as said they wouldnt find anything this early but took bloods again to compare with saturdays.

the unit rang this afternoon to say they had both sets of results back and that the levels are rising nicely so the preg is ongoing...but they would like me to go in for a scan tomorrow as levels are rather high 9000 on sat and 13,000 today so they want to check....

anyone experienced high levels?? i thought it was only a prob if levels were low? anyone know what normal levels are for 5+3?


----------



## dmn1156

wannabeamom they do say you can have high levels do twins run in your family
at all


----------



## wannabeamom

err yeah my dads aunt's were twins and his cousins are twins x


----------



## dmn1156

then you can have high hcg levels if it is twins


----------



## wannabeamom

hmmm i suppose its a possibility....i cant be further gone than i thought as its 5+3 exactly since the first day of my last period googled everywhere to see what is normal for this stage and i cant find the figures...guess i will know tomorrow (i hope!) x


----------



## dmn1156

hang on i have the figures somewhere il post them in a sec for you


----------



## wannabeamom

oooh thanks chick x


----------



## dmn1156

your welcome hun here they are but this is for single pregnancy if it is twins it can be higher 

3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml 
4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml 
5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml 
6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml 
7 - 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml 
9 - 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml 
13 - 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml 
17 - 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml 
25 - 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml 
Non-pregnant females: <5.0 mIU/ml


----------



## dmn1156

it may be tho that you ovd earlier so u could be a little further along than you think as those levels are ok for 6 weeks of pregnancy


----------



## wannabeamom

thanks it is slightly higher at 13000 hmmm thats something to think about whilst going to sleep!! hehe i'll let you know tomorrow what they say xx


----------



## dmn1156

good luck wannabe im sure all is fine as long as they rise it is viable as they stop getting higher at some stage anyway


----------



## wannabeamom

yeah thats possible, so if they say im 5+3 and thats worked out from last period etc the baby isnt actually that old is it?? i mean my cycles are always around 22 days with o around day 9ish so that would make sense :) x


----------



## wannabeamom

dmn1156 said:


> good luck wannabe im sure all is fine as long as they rise it is viable as they stop getting higher at some stage anyway

yeah im sooooo pleased its rising after sat!! looking foward to seeing it tomorrow :) x


----------



## dmn1156

i know my periods are exactly 26 days but they put me forward a day which technically is not possible as i know the exact day i ovd but you should still see the sac and a possible heartbeat xx


----------



## wannabeamom

sooooo...had my scan and they couldnt see much so did a internal scan where they could see a sac and yolk, which puts my dates at the right dates, they say that the high levels indicate a good pregnancy and they think the spotting is linked to ibs, had some more today after an explosion (sorry tmi) and she thinks it is linked, she is going to scan again in a week at 6+4 she says she may be able to see more x


----------



## dmn1156

glad all is looking ok wannabe


----------



## shawnie

Im glad too wannabe, huge smiles


----------



## Melsue129

Yay Wannabe - that sounds like you have a bun in the oven!!! :haha: Im sure everything will be just fine and you will get to see more of your lil beanie soon!! Congrats!


----------



## dmn1156

Well goodmorning ladies well i feel exhausted today and here was i expecting to start to feel better i cant believe in a few days il be in the 2nd trimester where does time go
hope your all doing well today


----------



## wannabeamom

hi guys,
i think ive lost my little bean today, i had bad cramps then when i stood up had a hige gush of blood, phoned EPU and they cant get me in till tomorrow but judging on today i think its gone :( x


----------



## leelee

wannabeamom said:


> hi guys,
> i think ive lost my little bean today, i had bad cramps then when i stood up had a hige gush of blood, phoned EPU and they cant get me in till tomorrow but judging on today i think its gone :( x

Oh Wannabee,

That is crazy that you can't be seen straight away. Can you go A&E. They will have to take you in then.

Was it quite a lot of blood or just a bit? Have you posted on 1st tri? Maybe someone else has gone through this as well?


----------



## Melsue129

Oh no wannabe... Think positive honey, it could still be there, sometimes we get bleeding during pregnancy and cramps... Try to lay low and put your feet up, dont do anything but try and relax... I hope tomorrow shows something promising for you.. Im keeping my fx'd and sending huge :hugs:


----------



## Melsue129

DMN sorry you are so tired... I cant believe you are almost in the 2nd tri too, it does seem to fly when you watch everyone elses ticker but when I look at mine it seems to move slow.... eeeekkk... I have to get past this part of food aversions when I think of cooking something it turns my stomach... uuugh I need to trick my mind somehow.. maybe block my nose some how so I can smell anything... I also have been sooooo gassy that its annoying me and DH because its kind of painful, even during the night Gas pains suck..... anyone else have that problem..??


----------



## dmn1156

awww wannabe hope your not go to a&e they will have to scan you just try and rest and think positively keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## dmn1156

i had lots of gas and heartburn still do lol it is really uncomfortable i have been using gaviscon liquid to help


----------



## leelee

Have you posted in 1st tri Wannabee

I have been thinking about you all afternoon. Hope you are okay


----------



## wannabeamom

hi guys not posted in 1st trimester yet, it was a lots of blood deep red like a period when it first arrives, when i rang epu they said theres not alot they can do anyway but if im in alot of pain to ring the ward at hospital to see the consultant...i'll see what happens tomorrow im ok just gutted...cant believe it took us 18 months to concieve and now this, i know i should stay positive but i cant not with the amount of bleeding, i stood up and it just gushed (sorry tmi) i think someone up there is punishing us :(


----------



## leelee

wannabeamom said:


> hi guys not posted in 1st trimester yet, it was a lots of blood deep red like a period when it first arrives, when i rang epu they said theres not alot they can do anyway but if im in alot of pain to ring the ward at hospital to see the consultant...i'll see what happens tomorrow im ok just gutted...cant believe it took us 18 months to concieve and now this, i know i should stay positive but i cant not with the amount of bleeding, i stood up and it just gushed (sorry tmi) i think someone up there is punishing us :(

It might be a good idea to post in 1st tri to see if someone else has been through what you are going through.

Don't give up hope yet. It could be other things that are causing you to bleed.

xxx


----------



## dmn1156

aww i hope it works out


----------



## Melsue129

Wannabe I know its hard but try to stay positive.. Definitely post in the 1st tri to see if anyone else had the same experience.... Big Hugs.


----------



## shawnie

Good morning ladies.

Wannabe I had a similar scared on sat with a huge gush of blood and still not sure whats up with me but I've had no cramps or blood since so Im not sure if i can be of any help for reassurance.. I will keep you in my thoughts and hope all goes well for you hun. HUGE hugs

DMN how exciting you're almost outta 1st tri yay! =)

Just got done making my DP his breakfast. =) I love cooking, it relaxes me.. =)) I felt like an orange today so thats what I ate for breakfast. I am kinda nervous for todays appointment with my doc. It feels like it's taken forever to get here since sat episode. Been really relaxing alot though and trying to stay positive and enjoy each day to the fullest. Not sure why but I am in a really good mood today.

Thinking of you ladies and hoping your days all go supreme.


----------



## Melsue129

DMN does gaviscon liquid really help? pregnancy safe right?


----------



## wannabeamom

shawnie said:


> Good morning ladies.
> 
> Wannabe I had a similar scared on sat with a huge gush of blood and still not sure whats up with me but I've had no cramps or blood since so Im not sure if i can be of any help for reassurance.. I will keep you in my thoughts and hope all goes well for you hun. HUGE hugs
> 
> DMN how exciting you're almost outta 1st tri yay! =)
> 
> Just got done making my DP his breakfast. =) I love cooking, it relaxes me.. =)) I felt like an orange today so thats what I ate for breakfast. I am kinda nervous for todays appointment with my doc. It feels like it's taken forever to get here since sat episode. Been really relaxing alot though and trying to stay positive and enjoy each day to the fullest. Not sure why but I am in a really good mood today.
> 
> Thinking of you ladies and hoping your days all go supreme.

aw shawnie hope your day goes well and your little bean is ok let us know how you get on :hugs:

xxxxxx


----------



## leelee

Hope all works out well for you today Shawnie. Will be thinking of you

xxx


----------



## dmn1156

Melsue129 said:


> DMN does gaviscon liquid really help? pregnancy safe right?

It does help and it is definitely pregnancy safe i asked my doctor first


----------



## shawnie

Thank you all so much! 

Things are great! YAY We got to hear the heartbeat on the doppler at the last minute, whew! Doc pretty much said when you Have sex of any kind (self stimulation outside too) or orgasm it tends to cause contractions and that's most likely why I bled. Well, I wont be doing much of that for a few days LOL:cloud9:


----------



## dmn1156

glad all was well shawnie


----------



## wannabeamom

thats great news shawnie!!, soooo pleased for you :D


----------



## dmn1156

how you doing wannabe


----------



## wannabeamom

dmn1156 said:


> how you doing wannabe


im bearing up thanks still clinging on to the hope that everything is ok...been spotting slightly during the night but no big bleeds again not sure if they will actually see anything today as they had to do internal to see it on tues so fingers crossed x


----------



## dmn1156

was ther any clots in the blood hopefully it will be fine what you going to the epu


----------



## wannabeamom

dmn1156 said:


> was ther any clots in the blood hopefully it will be fine what you going to the epu

no, no clots just deep red blood im there at 11.30 xx


----------



## leelee

Glad all is well Shawnie

Wannabe - sometimes an internal can cause a bleed. I had an internal when I was 12 weeks (to see baba on the scan). The sonographer was so rough I was expecting to bleed afterwards but luckily I didn't.

I hope all goes well for you. Please update us when you get a chance.

My thoughts are with you 

xxx


----------



## dmn1156

keeping everything crossed for you will be thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## Melsue129

Wannabe good luck, thinking of you also... Fill us in when you get back... :hugs:
How is everyone else feeling today??


----------



## dmn1156

Hi melsue how you feeling 

i think i have overdone it a bit lol hoovered out my car which was in a right state lol got twinges now lol taking a short break then i better go do some washing never ending is it lol


----------



## Melsue129

Im okay... When it comes to dinner time I get really nervous because Im soo afraid of being nauseous because of the smells... Its like I dont look forward to food anymore at all.. Im very cautious.... and I dont like it.... Mom made us a meatloaf yesterday so I didnt have to cook it in my house.... But had to smell it in the car the whole ride home that wasnt good.. Im really trying to eat smaller meals and more throughout the day becuase I think the gassiness makes me nauseous too... I just cant wait to get thru this..... Uuuuugh....

Girl dont over due it with stuff, take it slow and easy... Easier said than done I know - when Im on a roll at home I go a million miles a minute I have to tell myself to slow down...


----------



## wannabeamom

hi ladies, they couldnt see much on the scan so gotta go back next tues they said they might be able to see more then xx


----------



## dmn1156

did they explain the bleed hun did they see anything it does not put your mind at rest much really


----------



## dmn1156

im going to visit family ext week so need to get as much done as i can lol well at the very least the washing and ironing or il be going in all god gave me lol and that will never do not on a 250 mile trip lol


----------



## wannabeamom

no they didnt explain the bleed at all :( they saw a sac and yolk like on tues but they said they cant say 1 way or another and said by tues they will either see more baby or nothing at all so its just a case of waiting....what a load of crap!! x


----------



## dmn1156

as long as they can see the sac and yolk sac then it is a good sign thats is why i asked if there was any clots as my friend miscarried at the same stage and it was just lots of clotting fxd im sure all is ok it could of just been the internal scan could of ruptured something xx


----------



## Melsue129

Well Wannabe at least the sac and the yolk sac is still there, thats good news... and now you just have to count the days until tuesday, stay busy and try to hang in there...


----------



## dmn1156

yes but not too busy tho lol you need to try and rest as much as possible


----------



## shawnie

Morning ladies =)

Yes rest, even if its laying on your left side for 10 to 20 min in intervals. That's what my doc said for me to do if I feel odd or anything. I was laying down while folding cloths lol looked funny but no one saw me so I don't care lol

wannabe, when I did my scan at 5w all they saw for me was the gestation sac and thats it, it wasn't till 8w that they saw everything there thats in my picture I have now up on my avatar. My doc didn't even want another scan till 3 weeks later. It was tough not knowing but im more at ease now. I know everyone is different but that's what happen to me. I ended up searching the whole net and found out it's very common not to see anything that soon for some people.

I just woke up, I felt so sick last night but feel great this morning. I made an awesome dinner but once it started cooking, the smell made me sooo sick. I had to open every window in the house and lock myself in the bedroom to get away from the smell. I used to love making that dish but for now no way. My DP said it tasted the best ever. Thank goodness it wasn't as bad as the smell was to me hahahaha I ended up eating veggies for dinner and milk lol


----------



## wannabeamom

thanks guys im still staying positive until i know for sure whats happening, its just a pain in the butt waiting! supposed to be on a 12.5hour shift tomorrow but dont think im going to go x


----------



## dmn1156

wannabe i would not do a long shift like that just now it will be to much try and rest till your next scan


----------



## leelee

Sorry you didn't find out more at your scan yesterday Wannabe.

I don't think you should be doing a long shift today. You need to be resting up


----------



## wannabeamom

hi guys i didn't go to work today, next shift is tues long day again but not going back till wed as have my scan tues then im just going to do half shifts till the end of my placement (only got 2 weeks left then back to uni) x


----------



## dmn1156

thats good wannabe no point in overdoing things


----------



## Melsue129

Wannabe glad you didnt head to work for that long shift, good decision - like Shawnie said I would definitely rest as much as you can... Take it easy and stay positive... Tuesday will be here before you know it!!!! Promise!

How is everyone else feeling??

Ive been feeling like poo on and off, yesterday I had a decent day I only ate lil small meals thru out the day instead of stuffing my face and it eased up the gassiness and bloating I think... I did have a massive amount of brown spotting though.... with a lil bit of cramping and a twinge of back pain... I was a little worried but again when I went for my scan last Friday i mentioned brown spotting and she said not to worry its old blood... uuugh... sooooooo Im just going to wait it out, my appt with the nurse is Nov 2nd and she will schedule me for another scan probably either that week or the next soooo Ive just have to hang in there... I will take any sick yucky feelings as a good sign and keep an eye on my belly to see if this tiny lil bulg is getting bigger or if it goes away...

Does anyone else have a bump yet??? Oh Im sure Lee lee does, LOL... any pics??? DMN do you have a bump yet? What about Shawnie??? My pants are getting really uncomfortable Ive been using an elastic to hold the button for my jeans so I at least get that relief......


----------



## shawnie

Melsue funny you mention the bump. I think I have a little one now. I know it will only be 12w tomorrow but nothing fits me now in the tummy. I have always had a little pooch but this one can't be sucked in LMAO My dearest friend was a sweetheart and gave me a few of her maternity cloths yesterday that fit me perfect. Shes 5'9 and im 5'4 but we have always worn the same size cloths except for the length. I was gonna start taking pictures at 14w. Should I start sooner?


----------



## dmn1156

well i can get into some of my trousers still but not in others lol i thing the flab i had before is just rounding a little more lol


----------



## dmn1156

ok trying to eat for me is a nightmare i just cant stomach food


----------



## shawnie

awww dmn sorry hunns....


----------



## dmn1156

im having such a crappy day and i have spent at least an hour in tears firstly this morning i was looking through my scan results and it said i had hepititas B but then i phoned my gps surgery for my results and they said my test for hep B was clear and negative so i phoned my midwife and she phoned the hospital and then phoned me back and said sorry it was a computer error and there is nothing to worry about that all my results were clear but it scared the living daylights out of me. And then the thing that really tipped me was i was looking for my ipod as i have a 250 mile drive on monday and wanted it to plug into my car stereo well could not find it anywhere and have had the house apart looking so im working on my DS having gone off with it and well he is only 3 and his favourite place for everything is the bin and well i already had bin collection well i just burst into tears and just could not stop crying i know it is just an ipod but my oh bought it for me as a surprise last christmas and im gutted i cant find it sorry about the rant just these things dont normally worry me but today just seems a really emotional day


----------



## dmn1156

woo hoo i have officially made it to my second trimester


----------



## leelee

dmn1156 said:


> woo hoo i have officially made it to my second trimester

Dmn - congrats!

Melsue - sorry you are feeling rubbish

Wannabe & Shawnie - how are you two?

Yes, I have a bump but can't find my camera to take a photo. Must get it out and start taking them!


----------



## shawnie

Yay Dmn congrats lady! Did you ever find your ipod? I hope you did...

Hi Leelee, I am doing well thanks. Hope you are... Yes take pics lady =) I wasn't sure when to start. I don't wanna freak my mom out lol she feels if I do some too soon it might jinks things. I do have a little congestion headache but other then that I'm feeling ok today so far.


----------



## Melsue129

Hey ladies..... still feeling like rubbish around dinner time mostly because that is when I have to think about eating dinner and also smelling it... Thats what gets me...YUCK!

DMN so sorry you had an awful day yesterday.... I hope today is better for you!!! The Hepatitis scare was crazy so glad it was an computer error but they cant do stuff like that its not fair at all..... Congrats on getting to the second tri!!! :wohoo:

Yes, I want to see bump pics..... I think I might start taking them today... 8 weeks today...


----------



## shawnie

awww Mel I felt that way the other day when I cooked pork. DP told me not to worry about cooking for a while unless its microwaved or something like grilled cheese sandwiches. It really puts me down hard when I get sick over a smell like that so I know how you feel completely. He's just been eating more fast food. Guess that's why the men tend to gain weight too a? LMAO I've turned to easy fixings like mac n cheese, noodles, and things I can make without the oven or putting out much smells. It's been ages since Ive had steak, chicken, and pork. Sloppy joes was ok smell wise for me. Hamburger meat doesn't make me ill.


----------



## dmn1156

no shawnie i never found my ipod i think iwas right with my first thought that he has binned it im gutted but as i know it was not cheap as it was an ipod touch and id put all my favourite pics and movies and music on there it was going to be my birth companion lol it could be worse tho. How you feeling how did you end up a week behind me you were only a few days behind

melsue yes i went nuts at the hospital saying they should not make mistakes like that and pregnancy is stressful enough without them making me panic more they apologised sorry your still not feeling good hope you start to feel better soon

leelee how are things going with you


----------



## shawnie

The lady that did my sonogram at 8w said my due date was may 8th and my doc says May 7th (by one day) and when I put that into the ticker it changed everything. I dono LMAO I go for my NT scan on Tuesday so Ill ask them the dates. I am sure they should know more by then as to the age n all that right? I know I o'd on Aug 12th last AF was aug 1st. I dono those dates all confuse me now for dating the LO.


----------



## shawnie

Oh wow how did I miss the doc hep thing? Wow id have freaked out too. I am so glad it was a misstake and all is well.


----------



## dmn1156

i was well flapping lol apparently it happened to quite a few ladies but no my hep b test was negative all is well they will give you an exact due date at the nt scan they put me forward a day but i just left things be as it did not seem worth changing things for a day lol


----------



## dmn1156

Well i dont know how long my food aversions are going to last but i have managed to eat some mash potato lol better than nothing i guess lol and i am well chuffed i was looking for a pen and i figured look under the sofa as my son always nickes them and i found my ipod wedged right down the side so very happy bunny now


----------



## wannabeamom

hi my lovelies!!!

dmn double yay, for 2nd trimester and for finding your ipod!!!

hows everyone else doing??

xx


----------



## dmn1156

hi wannabe how are things with you

i am ok but can only eat mashed potato and i have started to feel sick again not good and here i was hoping to start feeling better lol


----------



## shawnie

Good morning =)

Dmn have you tried cheese n crackers, Ice cream, Toast, yogurt, french frys, raviolis all chopped up, noodles with plain tomato sauce, and maybe an English muffin? Those were some things I was able to eat when I went through a few days of not being able to eat much.

I'm doing well, had to leave my friends baby shower a little early yesterday. I just needed to lay down. I didn't get to see her open gifts but I did get to take a ton of pictures of her and her guests for her to keep. I'll make her a cd of it and give it to her.


----------



## wannabeamom

im fine ta just feeling soooooo sick, but hey im happy with that, can only be a good thing right?? :D


----------



## dmn1156

it is a very good sign wannabe hopefully when you get your scan tuesday they should see so much more and get some answers

Shawnie i cant eat cheese it makes me ill but i have been able to eat biscuits and i had dinner cooked for me tonight and i managed to eat every bit and now look about 6 months pregnant lol but i dont care it was just soo nice to eat till i was stuffed lol


----------



## shawnie

Oh good to hear DMN =) I am going to make a goulash of some sort lol just a plain one with no spice in it at all lol


----------



## Melsue129

DMN sorry you were feeling yucky... thats gotta suck, I sooo want to be over the food aversion thing for good, it hits me at dinner time... Cant stand it... 

Wannabe - being sick is a great sign for you... Helps with the worries.. Cant wait to hear about your scan.... 

Shawnie hope you are feeling better too... Were you just tired at your friends shower or was there something else going on? I hope everything is going good....

Me well... Its been a tough road with food aversions thats for sure... once Ive had enough of one specific food I cant eat it anymore, so I try not to stuff myself... my fav's have been grilled cheese sandwiches, yogurt, cream of wheat and spagetti o's soo far those are my safe ones..... I cant wait until this 1st tri is over.....


----------



## shawnie

HI Mel =) Thank for asking. I had a little cramping too from standing so long and walking up n down steps so much. I felt much better once I got home and laid down.

I am eating the same stuff as you Mel, it's the only thing that really worked. I did however have a craving for Jack in the box lastnight before bed. I didn't have any but it was a good sign LMAO DP ended up making me a strawberry shake.


----------



## dmn1156

hi ladies how you all doing well i have just driven a 250 mile journy am now exhausted and have a headache but hey all good managed to eat a lovely chinese too but then it was not cooked in the house which helps lol

how you all doing 

Wannabe hope all goes well tomorrow


----------



## Melsue129

Oh DMN that drive must of really sucked I had long rides and especially I couldnt imagine it while feeling sickish!!! Yuck

Im okay I guess... I woke up in the middle of the night thinking I needed to run to the bathroom, didnt feel good at all.. but in the middle of the night... Im not liking this pregnancy bit.. I HATE feeling nauseous thats why I dont drink alcohol not worth it for me it makes me sick everytime... YUCK

Wannabe we want to hear about your scan!!! Anxiously waiting....


----------



## wannabeamom

hi guys

quick question...whats jack in a box???

well, not sure how scan went...they cant find a heartbeat at 6 weeks 4 days, is this normal?? but the sac had grown so they want me to go back next week to see if they can find a heartbeat just a bit worried as they said they would have expected to see more than that...on the plus side they saw it all through u/s which they couldnt see last week and had to do internal scan

sickness was bad yesterday didnt keep anything down and feeling really sick today but if its a good sign i dont mind!! hope you are all doing well xxx


----------



## dmn1156

melsue id like to say to passes in the 2nd tri but hasnot yet for me lol hope it does for you soon

Wannabe it is not uncommon that there is no heartbeat yet some dont develop until 7 weeks it is good that it is growing if it had gone then it would not of been seen or grown so great news

Shawnie hope all is well for you


----------



## Melsue129

wannabe thats good news that the sac has grown.... yes, next week maybe the week you hear the heartbeat... DMNs right 7 weeks is most common... Plus maybe you are a little behind in dates and they just didnt calculate correctly.... what day next week???

Jack in the box is like a McDonalds fast food burger joint.. I dont have any in my area but I heard they are great.....

DMN sorry you still feel yucky hopefully it will start to let up with you... poor girl...


----------



## wannabeamom

ahhhh i want a jack in the box!!!! lol

im going next tues so should be 7+4 so fingers crossed!!

been feeling sick all day and been cautious about eating after not keeping anything down yesterday so going to have some mashed potato soon!


----------



## dmn1156

over here a jack in the box is a toy that you wind up and then the toy jumps out lol 

Im hoping this sickness gets better quickly 

wannabe feeling sick is a good sign for you it looks like you are on track and you should see a heartbeat at 7+4

melsue how are your food aversions today


----------



## shawnie

HAHAHA I forgot about the toy jack in the box too lol I like jack better then McD's... But children here tend to love McD's better I am assuming due to the flavor of some items being less seasoned and their underdeveloped taste buds LMAO

I am going to my journal to write about my NT scan since it's kinda long. =) I'll post the pic there too.... We got one real good picture thank goodness....


----------



## Melsue129

Im okay in the mornings like it is now in the states but lastnight I was at a friends house and they had all kinds of people over becasue they just had a loss in the family and the smell of meatballs and sauce got me, it was horrible didnt throw up but it really sucked.. Didnt get home til midnight and I was completely nauseous very bad, at one point I thought I was gonna have to throw up from the truck window and tell DH to pull over... I am just beside myself with this nausea I HATE IT... Sometimes I think if I throw up I'll feel better but knowing me once I throw up I cant stop...uuuugh... Im going to try decaf black tea tonight to see if it calms my stomach.. DH is being so wonderful though, always there asking what I need and being understanding.. Im so lucky with him... 

How is everyone else....???? Shawnie - read your journal entry and love your pic... We have our first appt with nurse on Nov 2nd which is less than a week wow.... Time is flying then our 1st appt w doctor on the 16th, hopefully we will get a 12 week scan around then.... Cant wait to see something that actually looks like a baby!!!


----------



## shawnie

Mel I am so sorry this MS is getting you so bad. You know what's been helping me with visiting others is I tell them before I even show up I might have to leave early due to MS and they all understand it. That way I don't feel rude for having to leave an hour after being there. I tend to be one that's the last to leave lol but not lately.

I was reminded that the baby still wont look too human before 13 weeks or something like that lol When he got that pic he said "yay we got a more human looking picture for your mom." lol I said my mom would love him forever if he could get one semi good pic for her to see lol Id think they would get at least one 1st tri sono for you.

I came home yesterday , ate and went to bed .. I was so drained.


----------



## dmn1156

Hi ladies your all to quiet lol how are you all doing today

im still feeling a bit grotty brushing my teeth makes me want to be sick i hope it passes soon


----------



## Melsue129

Hi....Im doing okay I guess other than feeling sick at night... I almost threw up lastnight, gag, gag, gag and I took some deep breathes to stop myself and to keep it down.. I cant throw up because once I do then I cant stop its bad with me.... Still havent called the drs about a gas med over the counter... I should this afternoon....

How is everyone else doing today?

DMN I have that same feeling in the mornnig when brushing my teeth, sucks!


----------



## dmn1156

it makes you want to stop brushing but you just have to perseverelol


----------



## Melsue129

ya i know but man that sucks!!!! Going to my 1st appt on Monday :wohoo: hopefully the nurse will set up my next ultrasound then too.... Yay......

How is everyone doing????


----------



## shawnie

I get that way when I first start to brush my tongue and I hate that! Things are starting to ease up for me so it seems. Just real tired at times, using the restroom more often again with little pains once in a while, headaches sometimes, and my since of smell is great which sucks LMAO. I can handle that though... LOL


----------



## dmn1156

Hi ladies well i just drove home and well this journy took me forever 7 hours no accidents just stupid roadworks 

how you all doing


----------



## shawnie

7 hours wow! Do you do that drive everyday or did you go on a short mini vacation?

I was bad and ate a cheese burger n fry.. I need to go food shopping and im just too tired to go right now so I did the naughty fastfood. lol


----------



## dmn1156

No Shwnie i went on a mini vacation to visit my family it normall only takes me 4 hours but the roads were so bad i was wiped out when i got home how you doing 

Melsue how you doing 

wannabe hope your doing well


----------



## shawnie

Oh ok.. I've not been on a long drive in a long time. I really could use a mini vacation. I am looking forward to the holidays so I can cook big meals and decorate LOL I am a nut when it comes to decorating specially for Christmas. I didn't get to last year and refuse to let that pass this year. I am doing well thanks. Just woke and realized I am out of coffee. It's only decaf but still I have coffee every day and this will just put a kink in the start of my day lol


----------



## Melsue129

hey ladies....
DMN glad u made it home safely...
Shawnie Ive been craving burgers... hmmm..
Me well - little worried.... i guess.... my MS has lessened at night... I was pretty bad but the last two nights Ive been sipping on tea and I guess it might be helping but lastnight wasnt bad at all... So Ive wanted this nausea to stop so badly and now Im worried that something has gone wrong... uuuuugh... Cant wait for my appt on Monday so I can get my next scan date..... uugh... what the heck... :cry: I keep trying to watch my stomach to make sure it gets bigger as the days go by and that would make me feel okay and I was really bloated last week, its gone down a little bit - so Ive been looking at it every chance I get.....


----------



## dmn1156

melsue dont worry mine went aeay at 9 weeks and wel as you know it came back with a vengence lol enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## shawnie

Awww Mel I wouldn't worry yourself too much hun and enjoy it. =) Mine was off and on all the time and now it hasn't been back in a few days (KNOCK ON WOOD!!!) Gosh now that I think about it, its been gone since the day before my tue sono! My LO's placenta is working now so that might be the reason im not so sick now. All I know is I feel real good other then tired, an occasional headache, and some heartburn so Im enjoying it HAHAHA

OMG Burgers right now are what I can't get plenty of haha


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

Dmn - can't believe you are 14 weeks already

For those that are sick, I feel your pain. I had it until 17 weeks and it was horrible :(

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## dmn1156

Hi leelee how are you doing i cant belive im 14 weeks already either sometimes times seems to fly by but at the same time it is forever away lol and your over half way now how are those movements going


----------



## leelee

dmn1156 said:


> Hi leelee how are you doing i cant belive im 14 weeks already either sometimes times seems to fly by but at the same time it is forever away lol and your over half way now how are those movements going

The baby shuffles around quite a bit in there, doing somersaults etc and then at night when I put my hand on my tummy it comes over to where my hand is and gives a little kick. Very cute!

How are you feeling Dmn?


----------



## dmn1156

glad all is well for you it is so cute when they respond to you im still feeling sick and it is quite bad when i come to brush my teeth hoping it passes soon other than that not doing too bad


----------



## leelee

dmn1156 said:


> glad all is well for you it is so cute when they respond to you im still feeling sick and it is quite bad when i come to brush my teeth hoping it passes soon other than that not doing too bad

Hope the sickness passes very soon for you. It is horrible but it does magically go one day!


----------



## dmn1156

i cant wait for that lol does the bloating disappear too very gassy at the mo lol


----------



## leelee

dmn1156 said:


> i cant wait for that lol does the bloating disappear too very gassy at the mo lol

Yeah the bump overtakes the bloat!


----------



## dmn1156

oh good i seem to spend half my life at the moment burping every 5 mins lol


----------



## shawnie

Just call us beautiful noise makers hahaha


----------



## dmn1156

i want them to stop lol especially when you out and you have to hold it lol


----------



## dmn1156

well what a grotty day today is it has not stopped raining yet it is horrible and i need to go shopping lol


----------



## meldmac

:hi: I'm stepping in here tentatively hope you ladies don't mind.

So unsure about how to feel at the moment as I'm so scared to be excited as I don't want to be let down.

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Welcome meldmac dont worry we will all help you through the ups and downs x


----------



## shawnie

We are here for you Mel =) xoxoxoxoxoxoxox times infinity!


----------



## leelee

meldmac said:


> :hi: I'm stepping in here tentatively hope you ladies don't mind.
> 
> So unsure about how to feel at the moment as I'm so scared to be excited as I don't want to be let down.
> 
> Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well :hugs:

Wow - what wonderful news :)

How are you feeling?


----------



## meldmac

Leelee: to be honest I'm scared shitless right now. I'm so torn, I'm happy that I'm pg but don't want to get to excited in case something goes wrong. Don't want to get my hopes up yet.


----------



## leelee

meldmac said:


> Leelee: to be honest I'm scared shitless right now. I'm so torn, I'm happy that I'm pg but don't want to get to excited in case something goes wrong. Don't want to get my hopes up yet.

I can totally understand why you are feeling this way but try to remain as positive if you can. After all there is an angel in the sky keeping an eye on this little one. How is your OH?


----------



## sunshinegirl

Hi all I just found this site. Hope you all don't mind another Newbie. I'm 7 wks worried as I also am epileptic. 

Just hoping all will be ok. Just waiting to get date through for early scan


----------



## leelee

sunshinegirl said:


> Hi all I just found this site. Hope you all don't mind another Newbie. I'm 7 wks worried as I also am epileptic.
> 
> Just hoping all will be ok. Just waiting to get date through for early scan

Hi Sunshinegirl,

And welcome! Is your epilepsy controlled by meds? I used to work as an epilepsy advice worker, although I know very little about epilepsy and pregnancy. I imagine it is about trying not to stress yourself and not get too tired. Hope I'm not talking nonsense!


----------



## meldmac

leelee said:


> meldmac said:
> 
> 
> Leelee: to be honest I'm scared shitless right now. I'm so torn, I'm happy that I'm pg but don't want to get to excited in case something goes wrong. Don't want to get my hopes up yet.
> 
> I can totally understand why you are feeling this way but try to remain as positive if you can. After all there is an angel in the sky keeping an eye on this little one. How is your OH?Click to expand...

He hasn't said much of anything tbh, but he's so sick right now that he has been sleeping mostly all day. When I asked him how he felt about it he said he felt "ok" about it. Think he feels the same way, doesn't want to get to excited and then get let down. It sucks what happened took all the joy away from this for us pretty much. I'm going to try my best to be happy about it but it's just so hard right now.


----------



## sunshinegirl

Yes it is controlled by meds and I have dropped them as low as the doctor would advise but you always wonder is it enough as not to have an effect on the development. I have also been taking my Folic Acid just hoping for the best x


----------



## dmn1156

Welcome sunshinegirl hope all goes well for you 

meldmac the first trimester is always a worry more so for you but just take each day as it comes and then try and enjoy the rest im sure they will scan you more this time round so hopefully that will reassure you


----------



## dmn1156

i just felt some flutters soo excited


----------



## meldmac

Ooooh flutters!!! :happydance:

So ladies I need your expert opinion! I have been feeling symptoms like sore boobs, headachy, and actually thought I was going to be sick today at work. Is it normal to feel this many symptoms this early? I don't remember feeling these when I was pg before (then again wasn't trying then either). Also is it normal to get such a strong line on a test at 12dpo? Any insight?


----------



## dmn1156

Meldmac you can feel Symptoms at anytime and i had all of those and still got some lol and you could of ovulated a little earlier than ff thought you may just produce a lot of hcg some women do


----------



## dmn1156

Well i just saw my midwife and heartbeat was all ok so that eases my mind now feeling really sick today for some reason i was nearly sick whilst brushing my teeth not so good how is everyone doing today


----------



## wannabeamom

hi everyone!!!!!!!!

mel: oh my god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yay for the :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! huge congrats!!

dmn yay for the flutters :D


just got back from epu and we saw a heartbeat yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmn1156

thats great wannabe see it was all good in the end a bit of rest is what you needed im so happy for you xx


----------



## shawnie

Hi Mel, my HCG levels were high and I got symptoms off and on, My BB's never really hurt this time around other then nipples being sensitive but they didn't hurt like last time so it worried me a little. Then again i got the other yuckie feelings I lacked the last time LMAO I think every pregnancy is just different and your body reacts different is all.

Dmn, wow flutters! How exciting! I am still waiting lol I sometimes lay real still and wait but nothing yet hahaha

Wannabe omg how wonderful lady! I cried the day I got to hear it. congrats.

Not much going on with me really. Still going to bed early and feeling the need to lay down more often. I don't have any appointments till Nov 25th as of right now but I do have to call the clinic today and see when they want me to come in for my second set of bloodwork. 

I thought my sister was going to bring me a nursery set over the weekend but I messed the dates up. She's not going till this Sunday .. OPPS lol I'm not in a hurry so it's all good...


----------



## dmn1156

i tend to feel it when i have eaten lol i think this baby likes dinner time my next appointment is not till the 10th december which is my anatomy scan it seems forever away


----------



## shawnie

I can relate DMN, my scan is on the 7th of dec. I just need to keep busy this month and then it wont seem so far away..


----------



## dmn1156

il have to do the same or il go nuts lol are you going to find out what your having i know i am im so impatient to know i think im having a boy not sure why just do lol


----------



## shawnie

Oh yes! I suck with surprises bad... We want to start getting things before hand...


----------



## dmn1156

yeah so do i was tempted to start buying some little things like vests and cot bedding but i think it may be a little too early still


----------



## shawnie

I want to start buying a few little things after Christmas when theres big sales... Im going to ask for a gift-card for my bday and christmas so I can shop LMAO I tend to ask for things I need around the house rather then wants. I'll just buy baby things.


----------



## dmn1156

some stuff is not too bad i just worry about things going wrong still silly i know


----------



## dmn1156

Hi all how you all doing today 

Meldmac how you feeling you seen a doctor or anything yet 

Melsue where are you not seen you in a while hope your doing well 

Shawnie hope your doing ok 

Wannabemom what you upto hope your doing well 

leelee how you doing cant believe your so far along already


----------



## shawnie

Yawn lol I'm kinda awake... 

I have a funny, well it was funny to me. I went to go buy some creamer and one of the ladies working there is like 70 years old or more. She's a real cute lil short lady, she barely reaches the counter, just all smiles and adorable well she rings me up and says with a cute big smile "That will be 3 dollars and 14 daum cents." I almost lost it laughing right there. I did not expect that at all LOL I gave her the money and said "Here's your 3 dollars and daum cents, Ma'hm" LMAO we both started laughing. I hope I have a funny since of humor when I'm older. Too cute lol


----------



## Melsue129

Hi everyone....

Meldmac, soooooo excited for you - we will be excited for you now, I know the very beginning is horribly stressful... Just try to take one day at a time and relax. I think it is okay to feel those symptoms that early I had sore boobies and lots of cramping ect. Dont get too worried, is there a way you can get in with your dr in a few weeks to check for a heartbeat - so they can put your mind at ease? I feel for you, lean on us if you would like thats what this site is for....

Yay for Heatbeats DMN and Wannabe (soo excited for you) - Wannabe you must have been over the moon!!!!!!! :cloud9:

Sorry I havent been around the past few days, it was a busy weekend and kind of hectic at the beginning of the week at work. Im doing okay - the nausea comes and goes, food aversions not so bad anymore... Thanks for all of your support with my questions about that - its just nerve-racking as we all know..... I went to see the nurse on Monday with the hubby - went over family history ect.. blah blah blah.. She wanted me to get the H1N1 vaccine asap so I got it this morning.. I was on the fence about getting it but they are really recommending it and it has shown its nasty face in our area now so Im better off.. The DH sooooo wanted me to get it too... 

I have my appt with dr on the 16th and then ultrasound on the 20th around my 12 week mark yay!!!! I cant wait for this next ultrasound. Going to make a little frame for the great-grandparents of baby with newer ultrasound pic like I did for our moms and give it to them on Thanksgiving.. sooo excited, want to make sure everything is well before that though... Now its just a countdown til then.

Hope everyone else is well...... :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

melsue glad your doing ok have you had any side effects from the h1n1

shawnie so funny lady at least she made you smile lol


----------



## Melsue129

no side effects so far, I got it at 8:30 am and its 12:30 now... so maybe ask me again tomorrow.. 
I had another girlfriend of my that is prego and she was against getting the shot then they had two confirmed H1N1 cases at her work on Monday so she had to go in and get it.. They say its 13% chance of death in pregnant women because of the complications.. So thats all they needed to say to have my DH say Your Getting it!... Hoping for the best.


----------



## shawnie

Yes lol after lastnight I needed a laugh. I've been so dang emotional lately. Crying over silly things outta the blue. My hormones are way in over drive...I watched a few shows lastnight and even a few of those made me cry.. I called DP at work and was just balling LOL He asked if I was ok and if he should come home and I said no I just needed to tell you I love you hahahaha.. Then I read something someone said wrong and I started balling over that. I re read it today and was like daum that's not what I read lastnight LMAO


----------



## dmn1156

they have not even got it in at my gp i just checked stupid really considering it is on the rise again


----------



## Melsue129

Still no side effects on the H1N1 so Yay!!!!! Feeling okay.... How is everyone else today???


----------



## dmn1156

How is everyone doing today


----------



## Melsue129

Hey Csunshine needs to join us now!!!! So happy for her...

Im good, didnt have too much MS last night but the neice and nephew were over so it could of taken my mind off of it rather than the usual sitting at home with DH and thats all that I think about, Im nervous seeing that its starting to lessen, now trying to research Hearbeat dopplers...


----------



## dmn1156

yes she does im so pleased for her after last time she really deserved it 

Glad you did not notice the sickness too much i on the other hand has more than made up for both of us i have nearly been sick twice today and feel sick again now when will it end or will it?


----------



## Melsue129

Awe that sucks DMN sorry the MS got you again... :(


----------



## dmn1156

yeah it seems to be hitting me a lot lately and the gas and bloating is getting bad too i know it will all be worth it in the end but it is so uncomfortable i had hoped the 2nd trimester things would get better


----------



## Melsue129

Awe.... poooooo.... sorry DMN... I feel for you, really.... :hugs:


----------



## meldmac

Hey ladies!!

Well I got the h1n1 and regular flu shot last night and so far so good no side effects.

How is everyone?? Hope everyone is doing well. I'm doing ok just really tired. It's not even 9 pm here and I could go to sleep right now.


----------



## dmn1156

Hope you all good today

meldmac good sign that your tired and im glad you have no side effects from the h1n1 our surgery does not even have it in so it looks like i may not get it


----------



## Melsue129

Meldmac- I feel asleep on the couch at 8:30 lastnight got up and said I could sleep for a month and went to bed... ZZZZZZZZ..... Im always tired.....
DMN - sucks that you might not get the shot, do they have a high demand? Can you get on a list or something... Does your lil one go to school yet? I would just make sure that everything and anything stays disinfected.... DH and I are like that now.... Im constantly washing my hands... Its cold here now so now I have to slather on the lotion because they are getting really dry from washing so much.... eeeekkkk..
Hope everyone is feeling okay today!!!!


----------



## dmn1156

I have asked but they say they dont know when they will get the vaccine in.

Both my boys go to school 1 in juniors and 1 in nursery i have a bottle of sterile hand gel in my bag for when im out and about 

Im not too bad today still feeling a bit sick. i cant believe your 10 weeks tomorrow time really has gone quick 

Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## Melsue129

I know right, time did fly, cant believe 10 weeks is tomorrow... Trying to stay positive, symptoms have kind of left me for a bit... uuuuugh.... My next scan will put my mind as ease on the 20th still 2 weeks to go... eeeeekkkk... Maybe I need to set up a ticker for that so it will help me with the count down.... LOL>..


----------



## dmn1156

all my symptoms had left me for a while but trust me they do come back well i hope they dont for you but you will start to feel better your not far off the 2nd trimester


----------



## Melsue129

Thanks, DMN I hope not too...... 2nd tri wow... Cant wait.


----------



## dmn1156

will be there before you know it im counting down to my anatomy scan which is forever away lol


----------



## meldmac

Not sure how good it is to have a ticker....seems like time almost stands still sometimes with them!

I'm sooo tired still and my stomach has been really upset all day. Hope I'm not getting what hubby is getting over that would suck.

How are you ladies?


----------



## dmn1156

i had an upset stomach for a couple of days hopefully you not getting sick and those tickers do seem to take forever to move lol i think it is cos we watch them so intently to move lol 

im doing ok still feel a bit sick been invited out for dinner tonight so that will help


----------



## dmn1156

right the heartburn after every thing i eat is driving me nuts unbelievably i got heartburn after cereal how does that happen it is milk at the end of the day grrrrr


----------



## dmn1156

how is everyone doing today i have found it hard going today been having some cramps low down i guess that is everything stretching but i have found it hard doing housework and stuff but im taking it easy and doing a bit at a time

hope your all doing well and having a great weekend


----------



## meldmac

dmn: hope your cramping eases up. I remember that from when I was pg before. :hugs:

I'm doing ok, been really tired lately though. Think I might in fact go have a nap :sleep:


----------



## Melsue129

Hey ladies... 
Meldmac - almost 5 weeks... times tickin even if it is slowly... LOL.. I was sooo anxious in the beginning.... Now I still am just a little less.. HOpe you are doing okay.. If you are feeling sick its for the better, you know your lil one is okay and growing like crazy... 
DMN - hope you start to feel better soon honey... I hope your crampies go away too.. 

Me well - i had a slow weekend I guess... Only felt a little nauseas once, but I need to feel it more to put my mind at ease... Im soo worried as to my scan on the 20th, I hope i see a babes and heartbeat, keeping my fingers crossed. A little less than 2 weeks away, so its a count down....


----------



## dmn1156

melsue enjoy it while it lasts i felt better between 9 and 12 weeks and now it is back with a vengence not long to go to your scan keep us updated 

meldmachope the tiredness passes soon but while we are feeling symptoms at least we know things are going the right way

ASF still feeling sick but am just about managing to do some of the housework hopefully i feel better soon 4 weeks and 2 day to my next scan lol


----------



## Melsue129

Oh gosh, those scans are even far apart too huh... It is totally a long wait for these babes to finally come out especially since we count the days, literally... uuugh.... I mean when I had a regular life and wasnt prego I really didnt have a reason to count the days unless i was heading to go on vacation or something... LOL... I guess its something to look forward too but at the same time there is soooooo much anticipation and anxiety that goes along with it.....

DMN - i found that when I was really sick, doing stuff helped keep my mind off of it.. So I tried to stay busy even though it SUCKED!!!!!!!!!!! Booooooooo...... Go away MS and go away for Good!!!! Fx'd for you!


----------



## dmn1156

Thank you melsue as rotten as i feel with the sickness it is a bit of a comfort as im not getting many movements yet just the occasional flutter and if your not paying really close attention you miss it lol.
These scans seem to take forever to come round and im desperate to know what im having altho everyone keeps telling me it is a boy and i think they may be right but it will still be nice to know what colour to buy lol


----------



## cbmommy

Hi ladies. I hope you don't mind if I join. My ticker says I'm 5 weeks but if you count back from my last period I'm 6 weeks. I have no clue why the ticker is wrong! It's driving me nuts though! Just started up with full blown morning sickness this past weekend. That has not been a fun ride. I'm also very tired, bad heartburn, really sore boobs.


----------



## Melsue129

Congrats Rebecca and Welcome!!!! MS is good, even though it makes you feel like crap its good.... I would definitely set up another ticker and play close attention to the settings when you do a new one, somehow maybe the wrong date got put in.... That would aggravate me to but its sooo much fun to read the little tickler sayings and see the weeks change... Congrats again!!!


----------



## cbmommy

I've tried several times to redo it but it keeps calculating it incorrectly. Oh well. At least I know I'm 6 weeks. I should have started my 6th week this past Saturday. But I know the most accurate thing will be when I go to my first appt on 12/8. So we'll just have to see then. I know ms is good but it sure does suck! Especially when you work 40 hours a week! Thanks for the welcome! I look forward to being on this journey with all of you ladies!


----------



## dmn1156

welcome Rebecca you could put your due date instead of your last period date which is what i did makes it so much easier MS is a pain but will ease eventually cant say when tho as i still have it lol


----------



## cbmommy

I will give that a shot. Thanks! I would imagine after awhile you get used to ms? Or is that wishful thinking? Haha!


----------



## dmn1156

wishful thinking lol i hate it altho for the first time tonight i managed to cook and actually eat it but not having that particular symptom has lead to a far more painful 1 as the nerve in my back is killing me and i can barely move my back


----------



## cbmommy

I figured it was just wishful thinking! DH just called me at work to ask me what I wanted for dinner. I just about gagged when he asked me. I have no appetite. The last thing I ate was lunch and I haven't felt right since. I feel bad because he is probably starving but I'm not sure I'll have the stomach strength to make him anything. I'm sure DH can't wait til this gets better! Last night all I could stomach was cereal for dinner. I'm sorry your back is hurting you like that. Take a load off!! I know... it's easier said than done. I have lots of laundry to do tonight. Oh joy.


----------



## dmn1156

oh i wish lol got 2 kids to run around after lol and a pile of ironing which i think may have to wait till tomorrow lol


----------



## meldmac

Grrr so I was supposed to have my 1st obygn appt. today but got to the office and the receptionist said the dr had been called away and had to reschedule his appts. Hope this doesn't happen all the time, my work wont be happy at all because I have to take time off to go. 

Hope all you ladies are doing well!

Welcome Rebecca!


----------



## dmn1156

meldmac that is a pain would of been nice if they phoned you before you left to go hope yu get your appointment soon


----------



## Melsue129

DMN my back has been killing me too.. every time I move my right leg I get zaps down it, it has to be a pinched nerve right? uuuuughhh... happens mostly towards the end of the day, must be because Im sitting at a desk all day long and dont stretch.... eeekk... gotta start stretching I guess, that just plain f'n hurts.... even rolling over in bed.... :cry:

Rebecca - hope you are doing okay today... Cereal is good, it has good nutrition in it... When I had horrible MS and food aversions it was always in the evening, so DH had to do lots of take out or he would eat grilled cheese and tomato soup with me.. other favorites of mine were cream of wheat, cereal, watermelon, mac and cheese.... They really dont smell at all and they tasted okay for me to eat and not feel like I was going to vomit... eeekkkk.. I feel for you!!! :hugs:

Meld - Oh I would be sooooo PO'd, did they make you a new appt? When is it? DMN is right they should of given you the curtosy of a phone call to let you know... I know how you feel with employers not liking you taking extra time off but you know what, screw them - I just try to make up my time so they cant crab - your health and your babes health is most important now.


----------



## dmn1156

Melsue i think your right it has to be a nerve it really is painful and a pain in the butt to say the least 

how is everyone today


----------



## wannabeamom

hi guys...hope you are all well :)

been shopping this morning and treated myself to some cd's and xmas decorations :)

shattered now so going for a sleep before walking the dog in her new red coat :)

xxx


----------



## cbmommy

MS isn't as bad so far today. *knock on wood*

My worst time is when I first wake up at 6 am and get right in the shower. I last about 5minutes before I have to sit down in the tub because I'm gagging. I even ate 2 pieces of bread before I got in the shower hoping that would help. Other than that it is toreable today. Just queasy. It was so bad last night it didn't pass until around midnight. And I finally fell asleep.


----------



## shawnie

Morning ladies. I hope all the MS eases up for you soon. 

AFM, been pretty good lately =) Sunday I was a baking fool lol I made an attempt to make elmo cupcakes for my niece. I didn't think they were too bad but the colors were off. My niece knew exactly who it was HAHAHA Gotta love her.


----------



## cbmommy

I lied... the ms is bad today. :sick:


----------



## dmn1156

Oh rebecca sorry it is so bad you 

shawnie glad your feeling better 

wannabe how you doing glad you managed to go shopping 

AFM Still feeling a little queasy but it nearly makes me sick when i brush my teeth or have to take my inhalers


----------



## cbmommy

I just have to stay positive.


----------



## dmn1156

well as long as you feel sick all is ok


----------



## cbmommy

I mean stay positive and say to myself... ms is a good thing.. you're supposed to feel this way.. that kind of thing keeps me going


----------



## dmn1156

lol yeah but after so long of feeling it the novelty has worn off lol


----------



## cbmommy

I'm sure it does! I wish I could predict how long it would last. I have some things coming up with friends and if I feel like this I will not be able to go!


----------



## dmn1156

im sure it will ease up for you soon i think it is worse for me because im not getting much sleep as i keep having weird dreams at the moment hope they dont last long


----------



## Melsue129

Hey Rebecca sorry you are still feeling so bad... I was just gagging in the shower myself, I take showers at night and thats when I feel queasy most of the time... Tonight was not a great night, but Im sipping on tea and hoping I dont gag anymore.... blah... Hang in there honey, PMA PMA PMA>..

DMN sorry your not getting enough sleep and having weird dreams.. that sucks, i mean when you cant sleep at night because of funky dreams its like you dont sleep at all.... Not looking forward to that my dear, and probably could be contributing to your MS... Hang in there.... 

Shawnie, Glad you are feeling great and baking away... Ive thought about making cookies this week, Gingerbread cookies, I think they might even help with any nausea that pops up.. Im gonna try it...


----------



## cbmommy

dmn - i understand fatigue can make ms worse.. well guess i'll be having major problems then!! I mean I wake up for work at 6 am every morning and have been having a hard time sleeping because of the ms. Oh well... we'll make it. And yes... pma, pma, pma!!! 

melsue - i think the heat from the shower makes it worse for me or something and that's why i'm constantly gagging in there..


----------



## meldmac

:hi: ladies

Sorry that ms has gotten you ladies. I really don't care what symptoms I have as long as I can bring a happy healthy baby home. 

I'm doing ok, been a bit tired though otherwise ok. Been feeling lots of pressure/cramping in my pelvic area which I remember from last time.


----------



## dmn1156

glad all you ladies are doing ok well i managed to get a relatively good nights sleep i felt a little better this morning but still was nearly sick when brushing teeth and taking my inhalers for my asthma but i guess that may be a lasting thing so may have to get used to that till lo is here well im sure i am feeling some movements not very often just every now and again when im sat down or just got into bed it is quite exciting and i cant wait for them to get stronger 

Hope everyone else is doing well today


----------



## wannabeamom

dmn1156 said:


> Oh rebecca sorry it is so bad you
> 
> shawnie glad your feeling better
> 
> wannabe how you doing glad you managed to go shopping
> 
> AFM Still feeling a little queasy but it nearly makes me sick when i brush my teeth or have to take my inhalers


think i over did things a little had another bleed last night :( its really getting me down now, why cant i just be normal and be able to enjoy this pregnancy?? :(


----------



## meldmac

wannabeamom: I'm so sorry you're bleeding. :hugs: I'm sure everything will work out for you.

I'm so tired. Haven't been sleeping well at all because I've had to get up 6 times or so in the last couple of nights to go to the washroom. Thinking I'm peeing for Canada! :haha:

How is everyone else?


----------



## dmn1156

wannabe im sorry you had another bleed did you contact the epu they really need to find where it is coming from just try and do things at a leisurely pace and not over do it hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## cbmommy

Hope everyone is ok today. Wannabe - you should contact your doctor.

MS is still getting me. I'm just counting down the seconds to the weekend. DH's birthday is on Sunday. I hope I'm feeling good enough to do some things with him like go to dinner. But I don't know if I can make it through dinner at a restaurant. We'll see!


----------



## Melsue129

OH Wannabe - sorry about another bleed, contact the dr and no sex!!! Take it easy for the next few weeks lady!! Hang out and throw your feet up okay?

Rebecca - I know how you feel, I was really scared of going out to eat too.. I had awful food aversions and any smell could get me going, so resturants were out of the question for a while there.... eeekkkk... Good luck, honey and I"ll be counting the minutes until the weekend too... Mondays my 1st drs appt and Im hoping that we will hear a nice strong heartbeat while we are there... Keeping my fx'd.... 

DMN glad you got some sleep!!! Rest is what I think we all need....uuuugh... I didnt sleep so well lastnight because DH keeping getting up to get out of bed - saying he couldnt sleep - I felt like saying "what the heck buddy - cant you see Im trying to make a baby here and I need my well needed rest!!! Uuuugh.."

Meldmac- Happy Peeing to you my dear!!!! :haha:


----------



## dmn1156

melsue i know men are so not with it sometimes lol 

Wannabe how yu doing did you contact your pregnancy unit

Rebecca i hope you feel better for the weekend


----------



## cbmommy

I'm hoping more sleep and more rest will help. I just want to make DH's birthday nice. I don't want to be a drag who doesn't want to do anything. He told me he doesn't care if we go out to eat or not. I may attempt (key word is attempt) to make him a nice dinner. That I honestly think I could tolerate better than being in a restaurant just because I am in my own home.


----------



## wannabeamom

hi guys the bleeding stopped that night so going to wait until i see the midwife tomorrow and see what she says last time i went to the epu was after a big bleed and the one tues night wasnt as dark or as much so im sure everything is ok plus still got pg symptoms they said that i was a bleeder and would prob get more of it and to be worried if it was loads and cramping so i will see what mw says tomorrow, just fed up of being on knicker watch!!

got a really lazy day planned today in fact i was planning on stopping in bed all day but had to get up for the loo at 7.30 :( think i might go back for a bit though :)


----------



## dmn1156

wannabe hope you get plenty of rest unfortunately it sounds like you are just going to have one of those pregnancies which is not nice when you just want to enjoy being pregnant 

hope everyone else is doing ok 

asf well im a bit tired today but i have to get on got far too much to do and need to keep on top of things but i am not going to overdo it


----------



## cbmommy

Feeling good today so far. We'll see what the rest of the day brings. It's only 8 am here! Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Melsue129

I hear ya Rebecca only 8 am here too, mornings have been my best since being prego... LOL... Hope you do okay this weekend with hubby's b-day - you know what I did when I cook with food aversions. I opened all of the windows and doors to let the smell out, that helped alot. Better than being at a resturant and you cant escape it... eeeek...

DMN - one thing at a time, like you said no need to over do it.

Wannabe - you are gonna have to fill us in on what the MW says tomorrow... Hope everything is going okay with you today....


----------



## cbmommy

Melsue - The mornings don't seem as bad since I found my life saver (reduced fat wheat thin crackers). Haha! If I eat some of those before getting in the shower and eat some while getting ready I'm ok. I was able to eat a bagel not too long ago and so far so good. Did you know that if you drink and eat at the same time it can make ms worse? So I've tried to wait it out and have a drink after I'm completely done eating. That's also helped a bit. And I think the fact that I finally got a good nights sleep helped too. But again... it's only 9 am. :)

Also - that's why I thought it would be good to cook DH's dinner because I can ventilate the house or step away if I need to. If I'm in a restaurant I'm just kind of stuck there staring at all kinds of food and smelling things I might not necessarily want to be smelling!


----------



## dmn1156

id opt for cooking at home and it is a bit more romantic too i think than sharing a room with a lot of strangers around im sure he will appreciate what ever you do. i never drink till after i eat my breakfast but then at the mo i have been having cereal every day.

I think i am coming down with another cough and cold not long since got rid of the last one i feel this baby is taking every ounce of goodness from me not just a little lol my skin has gone all dry and cracking on my hands or maybe im just washing my hands way too much lol but as i dont know if im going to get the swine flu jab best to keep up with the hand washing


----------



## cbmommy

I'm really back and forth on the swine flu shot too... I have some doctor's telling me it's unsafe and some telling me it is highly recommended.


----------



## dmn1156

Melsue and shawnie have both had it and they say all is well so il get it but im not sure it is going to be available any time soon


----------



## cbmommy

My ob gyn's office had it last week. But since I have never gone to the practice before and will not legally be their patient until 12/8 when my first appt is I cannot get one. I'm hoping they have some come December when I go. No one else seems to have it yet. I think I will at least wait until 12/8 to discuss it further with my ob gyn. Apparently flu season really doesn't kick into high gear until December anyway.


----------



## shawnie

dmn1156 said:


> Melsue and shawnie have both had it and they say all is well so il get it but im not sure it is going to be available any time soon

 Hi sweets, I am not sure if you're talking about the swine flu shot but in case you are, I didn't get it. My doctor had said not to get it as of right now. I'll ask again when I see him on the 25th... xoxox


----------



## Melsue129

Rebecca I got it and fell fine. They were highly recommending it in our area because the out break just started to happen... Also a friend of mine got it when she was 24 weeks because they already had two confirmed cases at her work.. eeeekkk.


----------



## cbmommy

It's scary!! No outbreaks around my way yet. I will make a decision when I see my doctor in December. Right now I'm just very unsure.


----------



## dmn1156

sorry shawnie it must of been meldmac that got it my brain is mush today lol


----------



## shawnie

Its ok DMN =) No harm done... I have plenty of those days lately...


----------



## meldmac

:hi: ladies

It was me that got the jab. I feel perfectly fine. 

I'm sooo tired lately and crampy. So far that's pretty much my main symptom. I just wish I could fast forward time as I'm so worried that this pg is not going to turn out well. I hate feeling this way though. I want to enjoy this so much but feel like it's been taken away from me.


----------



## SDBL23

Can I join in here?


----------



## dmn1156

sdbl welcome so happy for you


----------



## Melsue129

YAY SDBL!!! Welcome... :flower:

Okay ladies, got my Angelsounds doppler in the mail yesterday and heard the heartbeat lastnight... :wohoo: it was great... Baby is still low in my abdomen around the bikini line, took me a little bit but finally heard that little locamotive sounds... and the sounds coming from the placenta are freaky, the sound like whooshes but kind of alien like... So happy I bought it, its a cheap one too...... Im feeling okay, was exhausted lastnight, laid in bed afterwards and really Belly Laughs by Jenny McCarthy, she's hilarious... Hope everyone is doing good today!!!


----------



## dmn1156

that is lovely melsue i did think about getting one but it said not to use till 21 weeks so i never got it lol

i have another cough and cold and sore throat so im not feeling great today i went to see my doctor and he is still refusing to let me have the normal flu jab and wont even consider the H1N1 my next appointment is not till the 15th december so i think that may be a bit late then


----------



## shawnie

Aww mels how cool =) If I had the money I'd get one too... I bet you were all smiles...Lastnight I was in bed thinking about movements (haven't felt anything that I know if yet) and had to get out the best stethoscope I have and just let it lay on my tummy to listen. I didn't hear a heartbeat but I swear I could here the LO moving around and kicking. The sounds were not the same as bowel or gas sounds. Was neat.


----------



## shawnie

Dmn I hope you start to feel better soon lady.


----------



## shawnie

My DP and I had a little talk the other morning. I wasn't sure if he was going to want to go to the next sono in Dec so I was gonna ask both his mom and my mom to go. He told me he wants to go. He wants to be the first to know what the sex of the baby is. I started to cry when he told me it was a day he wants to remember and be there for. This is a huge step for him in regards to hating hospitals so for him to say that meant alot...


----------



## shawnie

YAY Sdbl =) whoot whoot


----------



## dmn1156

that is great he wants to go shawnie 

yeah i hope i feel better soon i cant believe im ill again this pregnancy is not being kind to me at all


----------



## dmn1156

hey wannabe hope the midwife went well for you let us know how you got on


----------



## SDBL23

well this is my very first pregnancy!!! I was pretty surprised yesterday, had levels drawn and it's a "baby" baby, lol, but my levels look great they are right on track!! Thank you guys so much for the welcome, it feels so nice to join you guys in here, coming from the tww forum!

SO since I'm new to this and since we're not telling IRL right now, I'm a little crampy, I am peeing quite often and I"m STARVING, I get full fast but I'm ravenous, I am hungry constantly, I had to put crackers on the bedside table last night just to grab a bite when I woke up last night.... Normal? 

Sherry


----------



## dmn1156

That is all normal you will start getting up in the night soon to lol


----------



## SDBL23

I've been up at night for about a week and a half lol, that was one of my first clues. We're headed to michigan right now for a funeral, a relative died the same day we found out, so I will be gone for a few days, but will check in when I can, thank you ladies!!


----------



## shawnie

I awoke at 6 am to the most incredible unforgettable feeling in the whole world! Our first quickening. I had to wake DP to tell him! I have received butterfly feelings from rollercoasters, and I have had gas good and bad (ok I know, when is gas ever good lol when it doesnt HURT! Hahaha) but nothing I can say can express my feelings right now other then this feeling was the most amazing feeling I have ever felt in my entire life. Thank you god =) YAY.. "doing the happy dance"

I wish you all a fantastic day =)


----------



## meldmac

Yay Shawnie!! :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

thats great shawnie it really is a lovely feeling 

sdbl sorry your off to a funeral but great your levels are good

meldmac how you doing 

asf im feeling lousy this cold is desperately trying to take hold the cough already has a good grip along with the sore throat cant believe im ill again


----------



## meldmac

Doing ok, feeling a bit crampy this morning but otherwise ok. Wish I could sleep in longer than 6 am though!!


----------



## dmn1156

the cramps are normal do you have a scan date ye


----------



## meldmac

Haven't even gotten to see my doc yet. Was supposed to have my appt. last Monday but when I got to the office he had been pulled away for an emergancy so had to reschedule until this upcoming tuesday.


----------



## SDBL23

good morning ladies, thats wonderful news about feeling your little one!! Thank you DMN about the funeral, It will all work itself out. 

I do have to ask you ladies as I'm a little concerned. Yesterday my tummy was pretty upset and all the night before and my breasts have been tendera and I"ve had some litte crampies and I've been getting up to pee about every 2-3 hours, this morning I woke up, I only peed once last night, my stomach is fine and my breasts are not tender, do you think there is a problem?


----------



## meldmac

PG symptoms can come and go. Some mornings I feel blech like I could hurl, other mornings nothing. I'm sure everything is fine.


----------



## dmn1156

SDBL i would not worry like meldmac said they can come and go 1 day you will be totally fine next day you could feel totally rotten im sure all is fine

ASF im feeling rotten flu has taken a grip and the cough is quite bad i have not felt any movements for a few days should i worry thing is i am coughing and blowing my nose so much i could just be missing them have no cramps or bleeding tho


----------



## meldmac

dmn sorry you're feeling so poorly. Have you seen your doc about the flu?


----------



## dmn1156

yes he wont do anything he says as im pregnant i should let my own immune system do the work so i am taking my inhalers for my asthma and paracetamol for the headache and fever but only when i nedd them and just generally drinking plenty and trying to flush it out


----------



## shawnie

I am so sorry your feeling icky DMN. My doctor feels the same way as yours.


----------



## dmn1156

just been a bit worried as not felt the movements i was but then i am coughing and sneezing so much i could just be missing them im putting up a good fight thats for sure had it 3 or 4 days and they say flu normally starts to clear up after 5 so im hoping only a few more days and il feel human again


----------



## shawnie

SDBL I agree with the ladies... I was like that off and on all the time, I started to enjoy the good days... The things I worried about most were really bad cramping and bleeding.. Today might be a good day to do some of the things you haven't been able to enjoy due to feeling sick =) xox

DMN I'd think it is possible.. The only time I felt movement was when I was very relaxed laying down. I still haven't felt them again since. I feel so bad for you that you have the flu..


----------



## SDBL23

If you can DMN, I would recommend seeing your dr. or midwife about the no movement, of if you can, take 1-2 hours and lay on your left side, drink some juice and really try to focus on the movement, The juice will stimulate little one and if you are calm and quiet you may be able to pick up some movements. If you cant then you should go in. Anytime we have someone call up with decreased fetal movement we just have them come in, pop em on the monitor and check em out realy quick. I'm sure baby just feels kind of puny too...

Thanks ladies for the reassurance. I'm a worrier by nature. What should I expect at my first appt? Its dec 09th.


----------



## dmn1156

midwife said i could have flu jab and then went to doctor and he said no and now have it so i think it is probably pointless getting it done now


----------



## shawnie

I always stick with the 7 day rule when dealing with being sick, it takes 7 days to catch it, 7 days with it and 7 days to get rid of it. Im sure that's old school thinking but it always seems to run that way for me when im sick... 

Sorry my posts are outta sink, I keep reading back what others say and post a response before reading the next one haha


----------



## dmn1156

yeah im sure the poor thing does too i know i feel really crappy im eating as normally as i can just to make sure that it is getting some goodness i phoned the maternity unit but they never answer there phone


----------



## shawnie

DMN grrrr I hate dealing with worries over a weekend! When Fridays come along I pray for a nice weekend in order to not have to call them since everything is pretty much closed but the answering services. Hope they call you back fast! I'd be calling every 15 minutes hahaha


----------



## dmn1156

i got to nip over to my sons Nan she is a nurse im going to nick her stethescope and have a listen il keep trying if not il have to just try and relax in bed later and just pay really close attention and phone in the morning


----------



## shawnie

That's a great idea...I use mine everyday. It's too soon for me to hear the HB but I do hear the different movements between bowels and baby sounds.


----------



## dmn1156

thats what im hoping but as she is more experienced than me im hoping she will hear it lol


----------



## dmn1156

Well she found a heartbeat and said baby is quite far back but i did get a few small movements just after she tried to find it i dont think this baby likes to play and i am hoping that the baby will be more cooperative at the anatomy scan but i cant see it lol


----------



## SDBL23

What great news DMN, hope that you start to feel better soon, is there a list with everyone and their edd?


----------



## dmn1156

SDBL there is one in the first trimester but there is not one in here that i have noticed 

i am still feeling crap but hopefull it will start to break soon


----------



## Melsue129

Hey ladies... 

DMN sorry you caught the flu :cry: thats awful just make sure you get lots of fluids and you keep them down and rest rest rest. Glad you heard the heartbeat. 

Hope everyone else is going great...

DH and I heard the heartbeat on the Angelsounds doppler over the weekend....Soooo cool.... and we went to see the dr this morning and we heard it there too, soooo excited.. Dr said everything looks good, they are going to keep an eye on my thyroid and do another blood test for that.. She said my pelvis is the normal size so thats good, Ive been scared that the baby was going to get stuck...eeeekkkk.. She did a pap smear and now Im bleeding... eeeekkk... she said it might happen, so Im hoping it will stop by tonight, has this happen to anyone of you??? But all in all, its a count down til Friday now my 12 week scan the NT scan... and we will get to see our babes.. yay!!!


----------



## Melsue129

Shawnie sooo happy you felt your lil babes moving... Yay!!! I cant wait....


----------



## dmn1156

Melsue i have heard that you can bleed after a pap smear here in the uk they try not to do them here for that reason glad you heard the heartbeat it is such a lovely sound 

im still feeling rough drinking lots and trying to rest but not much chance with a 3 year old on the go constantly so i look forward to bedtime lol


----------



## SDBL23

DMN: I do hope you feel better soon. Its just not fair! If you have anyone who could maybe take your little one for just an hour or so so you could nap? Any chance of that? 

Yay for feeling those little ones move and for hearing them, that has got to be an amazing feeling.

AFM: still just hungry, over thinking everything, this cramp or that cramp or no cramp, and peeing. I'm averaging about every three hours, not too bad!


----------



## dmn1156

SDBL i was just the same with the cramps but it all sounds good 

unfortunately he is poorly too so no one wants to take him it does not seem to have knocked him like it has me i really hate being ill this poor baby must be getting shaken about no end with the amount of coughing im doing poor thing


----------



## shawnie

Silly question but has anyone leaked colostrum yet? I started yesterday and until I read up on it and spoke to a few of my mommy friends, it kinda freaked me out haha I know it's normal now but I just hadn't thought it would be so soon. My sister said she never leaked at all like that.


----------



## shawnie

DMN are you aloud to have some sort of tea with honey? I know i've been told to watch my sugar but that always helped me with coughing without taking meds.


----------



## dmn1156

Hi shawnie yes i have been leaking a lot lately lol forgot to mention that bit il give anything a go and that sounds a good one i actually went into the pharmacy and she gave me a medicine as she said it sounded quite bad she gave me a linctus with guaifenesin in it which should hopefully ease the phlegm on my chest how are you doing today


----------



## shawnie

I guess some don't talk much about things like that a? I tend to be a bit graphic and talk about everything and anything. I'm being more mellow though in order not to gross my friends out haha....Im not sure what linctus with guaifenesin is but sounds good if it works =)

I'm doing well. I woke way early again though. Kinda getting normal for me now. My sister loves it since she gets to talk to me for about an hour to pass the time away at work before her 1st break lol My sister said she had forgot she had a doppler but she's not sure where it's at. Hope she finds it. Would love to give it a try and see if it works.


----------



## Melsue129

Hey ladies.... just checkin in..... 

Leaky boobs already.... okay, I guess I know what to look forward to in a month or so..... LOL... 

DMN - Hope you are feeling a little bit better... 
Shawnie - Happy to hear you are producing already too.... :haha: boobies are getting ready for the babes to come out... soooooooo exciting... :happydance: LOL

Has Rebecca been on lately... Hope she is feeling better than last week...

SDBL - cramps are good... that means that your uterus is growing... I told the dr yesterday about all of the sharp pains and cramps I got, one day when I ran for the phone... She said they were your uterus growing and its completely normal

Hows Wannabe and GrumpyGal and anyone else I missed.... Hope everyone is doing well...

Me just eating lunch and getting excited about fridays ultrasound... sooooooo excited... We are telling the grandparents and the rest of the family on Thanksgiving Holiday next week... i cant wait to tell them, they are going to be shocked!!! fun fun stuff coming up...


----------



## dmn1156

i'l talk about anything lol i just thought it was a little early but i did a search and no right on cue apparently i noticed it because tmi sorry but it dries up and then breaks down and irritates and itches in you bra lol and it is an expectorant it is the first time i have been able to breathe in 5 days so im hoping another few days and i can kick this thing in the butt and send it packing for good


----------



## dmn1156

melsue im so glad you get your scan on friday it is so nice to see lo glad your feeling better too

not seen rebecca or wannabe on for a little while now hope there both ok


----------



## Melsue129

Thanks DMN... I hope they are doing okay too... Feel better chicky!!


----------



## dmn1156

a little better the coughing has been the worse and as im asthmatic too it has been bad doctor gave me a simple cough linctus which did nothing so i went to the chemist today and explained my situation and said im not suffering any longer than i have to and she gave me something safe but a little stronger to relieve the phlegm that has built up on my chest so im hoping il start to feel a little better in the next few days or so


----------



## SDBL23

DMN: You sound like a mess!! I"m so sorry that your sick. You might try sitting in the bathroom with the shower running maybe take your little boy in there and play a game, the steam might help your chest a little bit. Hoping that you will get better soon!

Melsue: How exciting to tell everyone!! We're just about bursting at the seams not telling anyone, we didn't feel that it would be super appropriate to just blurt it out at the funeral this weekend and also just want to wait to tell our parents only untill after the first scan. We will wait until I'm out of the first trimester to tell anyone else.

Shawnie: Congrats on the colostrum!! At work we call it liquid gold! thats the good stuff, baby will love it! 

AFM: just peeing away, I havent really been cramping since sunday. The past two nights I have stirred awake a little and noticed some cramping, there is nothing that I can do at this point that will change anything, so I am being positive, eating right and drinking my fluids. We'll just count down the days untill my appt.


----------



## dmn1156

SDBL thank you im prepared to try anything at this stage had a relatively goodnight in regards of did not spend all night coughing i definitely think it was flu as it really knocked me out and still dont have the energy to do what i need to the runny and blocked nose is on its way out just the cough and sore throat lingering at the moment 
How you feeling the peeing will ease up soon hopefully it is a pain at night lol especially when it is getting a bit chilly and you really dont want to get out of bed lol

How is everyone else doing today


----------



## ginger863

Hey ladies, 

How is everyone. I havent really been on here much recently, hubby said i was addicted and freaking myself out with things that could go wrong. We had our 12 week scan on monday though and everything is fine so i'm allowed to play again lol! :happydance:
dmn - sorry to hear you've been so poorly, i really hope you're feeling better soon. I'm shattered all the time at the moment so cant imagine waht it must be like to be so ill on top of that.:hugs:

Cant believe some of you have leaky boobs already, i had no idea it could happen this early. I guess i wont be freaked out now if it happens to me. 

Hope everyone is doing well today x


----------



## dmn1156

Hey ginger welcome back so glad your scan went well it is great seeing everything is going ok. So how you feeling at the moment
Yes you can get leaky boobs from around 14 weeks onwards lol so keep your eyes peeled 

feeling ill on top of pregnancy is cetainly taking it toll on me at the moment i was so looking forward to feeling better and enjoying this bit that i kind of feel cheated at the moment as i cant enjoy the flutters as im coughing so much i dont feel much of them and im just hating being so ill


----------



## Melsue129

DMN hoping you are feeling a little bit better today....
SDBL soooo excited to tell the family.. We had such a horrible time trying to keep it a secret, we told our moms and now we are going to tell the rest of the family... Hoping its going to be a great thanksgiving..... 
Ginger, welcome back... Glad to hear your babes is doing well, Im up for my 12 week scan on Friday, soooooooo excited to go and see the babes looking like a babes instead of a white blob... LOL... I just cant wait for these days to go by... It must feel like this when you are around your due date or overdue, the anticipation is going to be soooo hard.... Eeekkk....

Well me - Im doing okay, dont feel soooo sick anymore but I do have my moments.... blah..... Been crampy just on my left side, thru the night and this morning... but all in all Im okay right now.

I hope everyone else is doing okay, we need updates ladies!!!! :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

The cramping you get right through i think as you body is stretching and accomodating its own little resident im glad your doing ok tho

im still under the waether mainly the cough it is really doing my head in now and some sticky beak decided to tell me it will last my whole pregnancy i certainly hope not as everytime i cough im nearly sick hope


----------



## shawnie

dmn1156 said:


> i'l talk about anything lol i just thought it was a little early but i did a search and no right on cue apparently i noticed it because tmi sorry but it dries up and then breaks down and irritates and itches in you bra lol and it is an expectorant it is the first time i have been able to breathe in 5 days so im hoping another few days and i can kick this thing in the butt and send it packing for good

 It started at week 15w1d for me, ill be 16w on Friday. mine wasn't irritating me like itching, it was almost like growing pains, tingeling sensation that I feel the need to put pressure on to stop it. Id get that feeling right before my AF... It came out looking like CM, clear strings with no smell.. After it did it's thing I didn't have tingeling anymore just real sore nipples lol I was told not to stimulate them cuz It could cause contractions, not hat it will but possible it could. DP isn't gonna like that LMAO

I hope your cold goes away for good soon lady...


----------



## dmn1156

so do i shawnie it is really driving me nuts and now that women has got me thinking that il have the cough part my whole pregnancy and that is the worst part it nearly makes me sick why cant people just not say anything lol im sure it will go it came with the flu and hopefully it will leave with it too lol 

how you doing today


----------



## shawnie

SDBL23 said:


> DMN: You sound like a mess!! I"m so sorry that your sick. You might try sitting in the bathroom with the shower running maybe take your little boy in there and play a game, the steam might help your chest a little bit. Hoping that you will get better soon!
> 
> Melsue: How exciting to tell everyone!! We're just about bursting at the seams not telling anyone, we didn't feel that it would be super appropriate to just blurt it out at the funeral this weekend and also just want to wait to tell our parents only untill after the first scan. We will wait until I'm out of the first trimester to tell anyone else.
> 
> Shawnie: Congrats on the colostrum!! At work we call it liquid gold! thats the good stuff, baby will love it!
> 
> AFM: just peeing away, I haven't really been cramping since sunday. The past two nights I have stirred awake a little and noticed some cramping, there is nothing that I can do at this point that will change anything, so I am being positive, eating right and drinking my fluids. We'll just count down the days untill my appt.

When I went looking online about it that's what I found but in animals (liq gold) They were saying it has so many healing components and all that in it. I guess I could start learning up on the whole breast feeding.. I figured ill learn it when i got closer to the due date, guess it's never too early to learn right?

I get cramping off and on. Mostly in the mornings when I have to use the restroom or when I move too fast from one position to another. When is your appointment?


----------



## shawnie

awww dmn, im sure it is from the cold and will go away. In all my schooling and experience you cough for a reason not just because.. (cause n affect =) ) I am used to coughing.. I was a bad bad bad smoker so I always coughed. I haven't coughed as much though now which is actually nice.. As I cough now hahaha dang it....

I have been getting told all sorts of things from people and I pretty much take what I want and leave the rest. You can never get too much info IMO, right?...The way I see it is that every doc has their own way of doing things so they tell the patients they care for what is ok and whats not.. Not to say any one way is wrong or right that's just what they do. So others are going to have what they were told to say that might be a little different. It's all good..


----------



## dmn1156

if it was the doctor that told me i would not mind it was just some women in the shop lol im sure it will go soon it is just a case of trying everything i can to keep it soothed lol and no you can never have too much information but some advice is jut not helpful like the womans who said il be coughing all pregnancy lol


----------



## shawnie

no sheeeet , right! LORDY! I am a smart ass, I would have asked, "umm so where do you have your pulmonary licence from?" ROFL!!!!!


----------



## dmn1156

i didn't think of that lol wish i was that quick thinking lol she just really infuriated me lol


----------



## SDBL23

Shawnie: Breast milk is truely amazing, when a baby is premature the mom's breast milk contains the exact thing that the baby needs at that stage in developement, ie; if baby is needing more protien and less sugars that is exactly what the milk has... Its pretty awesome. I go to the Dr. the 09th of dec. I may go crazy before then....

How about very little cramping? I get a little cramp after I pee, but mainly I have had these twinges on my right side, near my ovary. Hearing all about the ladies cramping and how it's the uterus stretching, it makes me worried that my little bean isn't growing....I know it's probably stupid, but I have never done this before and have no idea what is right and not...


----------



## cbmommy

Hope everyone is doing ok! Not as nauseous today. Yay!!! I truly feel like the more sleep I get the less nauseous I am the following day.


----------



## dmn1156

Hey glad your doing ok rebecca

SDBL everyones cramping is different but the cramps i had for the first 12 weeks were exactly like af cramps and they can sometimes be quite painful but if it hasn't already morning sicknes may kick in soon hope your ok tho and im sure everything is fine with your lo


----------



## cbmommy

Hey ladies,
I was actually able to eat a whole meal at lunch today!! Major improvement! The little things excite me. :rofl:


----------



## dmn1156

glad you managed to eat rebecca


----------



## cbmommy

It was nice to feel hungry for a change!


----------



## dmn1156

nice when that happens lol hopefully it will stay like that


----------



## ginger863

Hey ladies, How is every one today?

Dmn - i hope you;re feelin a little better today, despite what that silly woman said to you!

Rebecca - i agree with the sleep thing. I worked out pretty quickly that the less sleep i got the more sick i felt. I now try to be in bed at 9pm on a work night and i feel so much better for it. gkad you've mangaged to eat too. Wish i could find my appetite!

SDBL - cramps are normal. Every one told me that early on though and it didnt stop me worrying. I had AF like cramps up until a couple of weeks ago and was sure i was gonna come on. Now it's just twinges and pains, although they do take your breath away every now and then.

Well i'm ok today. I'm constantly hungry but there is nothing i want to eat. I cant really cook anything as the smell makes me sick. it's so frustrating. My head wants to eat but my tummy is just not playing. My DH lives away monday to friday so i have no one to cook for me either. Getting impatient waiting on my bump to appear. Cant decide if it's started or not yet as i have a bit of a podgy tummy anyway. My uniform at work is too tight now but feel like a fraud moving into my maternity unbiform when i dont really have a bump yet!

is anyone else showing yet and if so how far along were you before your bump began to show?


----------



## dmn1156

ginger i had the problem of not being able to cook it is awful as for the bump well it should start anytime now and you need to be comfortable so my advice would be if it is more comfortable then move into the maternity wear 

I have been in my maternity trousers for about 4 weeks now and i have got bit of a bump now


----------



## SDBL23

for future reference.... How do you buy maternity clothes? What are some of the must haves?


----------



## dmn1156

first must have for me was a good support bra and then comfortable trousers and underwear lol


----------



## Melsue129

Hi Ladies...

Rebecca - yay for being able to eat some actual meals....!!! Thats great.

DMN - hope you are starting to feel better, my dear... Dont listen to ol hags they dont know what they are talking about.... LOL

Ginger - I soooooo couldnt cook either, it was horrible, I just started cooking again... The only thing I could cook before was grilled cheese and tomatoe soup, not much of a smell, so we ate that alot and cereal...LOL... Im getting way better now though, THANK GOD!!! I have a lil bump but Im also super skinny (got the high metabolism from my dad) so its easy to see when the lower half of my abdomen came out a bit, right below my bikini line down to my hair line I had a lump and I believe that is where the actual baby is right now but where my bell button is, looks like a bump and I believe its all of my other organs getting pushed up and some bloat. I sooooo have to use a hair elastic to attach to my button on my pants ( I wrap it around the button and then slip the other end thru the button hole and them wrap that 2nd end around the button again) that gives me extra room because I cant button my pants anymore... Also, have you heard of belly bands... Not sure if you are in UK or not but I bought two from Walmart here in the states and they work pretty good... Thats another option for your pants.. I soooooo dont want to dive into maternity clothes... I dont think they are going to look at all flattering on me because Im soo skinny, I am going to improvize until then, long sweaters and sweat shirts with belly bands on my pants.... LOL... I hate spending $$ since I dont have much of it and especially for clothes Im only going to wear for a few months.. I have some other friends that are prego so Im hoping to borrow a bunch of maternity clothes... I heard looking on craigs list or ebay you can find a ton of maternity clothes that people want to sell.... Good Luck..!!!!!

SDBL - hope you are doing okay with your crampies... as long as you arent bleeding at the same tiime you are okay, my friend..... Think of it as your body making room for the baby thats what the dr told me.... Babies growing so your uterus is getting bigger and making more room in your body.... Keep that vision in your head and you will be A-okay.!!!! :hugs: Try not to worry to much, not good for the babes.....

Okay who else did I miss..... 

Shawnie - Hope all is well, are you feeling the baby move everyday or once in a while??? ARe you currently in maternity clothes yet???

Me well Im okay, soooo excited for my scan tomorrow... Woo Hoo!!!!!!!!!!! One of my girl friends had her baby at 2 am this morning, she was in labor for almost 36 hours I believe.... She was 10 days overdue and they induced her, she labored all that time and then they took her in for a c-section at proably around midnight or 1am... She didnt know what she was having and they had a boy!!! Soo excited for her.... Is everyone going to find out what they are having???? I think I am, me and DH like to be prepared... I want to decorate and have all the cute lil gender specific clothes, ect... I like surprises but I think I can bond more with the baby too if we knew what it was... We keep talking about names and we start to get into a heated disagreement on certain ones soooooo we are going to wait until we find out so we can talk about one gender and thats it!!!! So thats the plan, ladies... Hope all is well.... Now Im counting the hours until tomorrow afternoon.... They are doing the NT scan that will check for Downs syndrome and then we will sit with the nurse to go over the results of the scan and my bloods... Keep your fx'd, please.......


----------



## dmn1156

Melsue im not feeling as bad but still not great either it is the cough that is lingering more than anything im just hoping it is going to go soon im so glad your feeling better and can cook and eat again 

hope everyone else is doing ok today

ASF well still feeling a bit rough but not as bad as i have been the cough is lingering and i still have a blocked nose but on a whole not bad im sure it is going to leave soon i am definitely going to get the h1n1 as soon as it is available as if this is what flu has done to me well it does not bare thinking about so i say sod what the doctor says i have 2 kids to think about nd im getting it regardless im going to make an appointment at the docs tomorrow and see if there is anything else they can do to help shift it worth a try right


----------



## Melsue129

Yes its a good choice to get it... I was fine after I got the H1N1 no biggie...


----------



## cbmommy

The morning sickness has let up a lot. Infact me being me I am worrying about that. I've had light crampiness since last night. I had an INSANE hot flash on my way home from work. I am grateful to not feel nauseous and catch a break. But when you're feeling it all the time and that's your major symptom and it just goes away for 2 days it kind of makes you wonder. Please tell me I'm crazy and I shouldn't be worrying!! 

I was actually able to make a real dinner last night!! I think DH was relieved. Haha! I made baked ziti and garlic bread. Yum!! Infact I have the leftovers for lunch today. 

I am really clueless about maternity clothes. I don't want to buy anything until I have to. I'm pretty skinny too. My mother in law already told me I'm going to look funny pregnant because I have such a tiny frame. Well gee.. I can't wait til you tell me how funny I look when I'm super hormonal and 9 months pg!! Ugh! Some people just don't think before they speak. And I know my father in law will make comments too because that is in his nature. You don't say things like that to a self conscious woman!! We will need to nip that in the bud. I remember when my sis in law's best friend was pg and my father in law saw her and she was 6 months pg at the time my father in law was like... "woah!! you're getting huge!" Who freaking says that? Again... some people need to think before they speak. Sorry for my rant. My in laws just make me crazy sometimes. It's ashame because my sister has a ton of maternity clothes but they will not fit. She's 5 feet tall and has humongous boobs and weighs more than me. And her pants are petites. I am 5 foot 7 and my boobs are not that big.. So I don't think borrowing her clothes will work out.


----------



## dmn1156

i felt better for a while rebecca but be cautious and enjoy it while it lasts as it may come back hopefully it wont but dont worry im sure it is all fine 

Need a bit of advice when i started with this flu and the cough started my doctor gave me a simple cough linctus which did not work so i spoke to the pharmacy and they gave me something else with an expectorant in it but now im not coughing up so much and the cough is just a little tickly should i give the stuff the doctor gave me a chance to kick the rest of it or just use the one i got from the pharmacy


----------



## dmn1156

rebecca i know what you mean about people thinking before they speak and dont be self conscious im sure your going to look radient and you may only get a small neat bump just dont tolerate tho 

i had someone say something to me yesterday about my cough saying id have it all pregnancy i mean why say that they could clearly see i was distressed by the stupid cough that feels like it is killing me half the time i sat worrying that i was going to have this cough for the next 5 months


----------



## shawnie

Morning ladies!

Melsue I only felt the baby move 2 times so far, once last sat and then again on monday. I haven't felt real pregnant for the past 2 days... I found a doppler on craigslist for 8 bucks but DP said I'd over obsess on it and said he didn't want me to buy it. grrrr but he's RIGHT lol

I've been in maternity cloths for weeks now, they are so much more comfertable and my pants were tight to begin with that as soon as I started bloating they didn't fit anymore hahaha

We want to find out the sex, we choose not to talk of any names or anything till after we find out. Once we know, then we will start talking about names,room colors, and things like that.. After reading all that others are going through with opinions on names n such I think were gonna just not tell anyone the name we choose till the baby is born.. I don't want to deal with that... I'll just keep saying "nope we haven't thought of one yet" or "were still thinking of one"

Rebecca, I had a gal friend whose been calling me "hey fatty" and I told her not to call me that. I am waiting to see if she does again cuz I have planned to ripp her a new arse if she does. She says it's no "offence, and just a figure of speech" but I don't give a crap I don't want to be called that. I'm not fat im making a baby dumb arse. =))))))) Can't tell hormones are acting up can you? hahahahaha 

I have all sorts of little comments ready for anyone who says dumb things to me about my tummy. If any of it sounds like insults on them then thats ok to me, then they get the point and stop making comments that sound insulting towards me...


----------



## dmn1156

hey shawnie i dont blame take no crap and show no mercy lol

i am going to find out the sex im too excited not too lol


----------



## shawnie

I am the same way, I would go nuts not knowing! hahaha Id be calling the doc asking over and over to tell me lol


----------



## cbmommy

Instead of morning sickness I'm getting intense hot flashes, light cramping, bloating and sore boobs. So I guess if all symptoms went out the window I should be more concerned. But I still worry. I just want to go to the doctor already. The fact that they make you wait until 10 weeks is absurd. I get it.. but it doesn't help for those worrying first time mothers out there!! 

If I had a friend that called me "fatty" while pg I'm pretty sure I'd wind up punching her. Haha. Saying things like that to a pregnant woman is not ok. And I've never gained weight in my life. I've been blessed with a great metabolism. So putting on weight during pregnancy is going to be very weird and hard for me. So if ANYONE including my in laws have something to say about it I will absolutely let them know how I feel. My father in law cannot talk though... he's overweight and has a huge belly. I can come back with some clever things.


----------



## dmn1156

make sure you do if he says anything lol i dont see why women should be called names pregnant or not im not super skinny but im not fat either just a little over the weight i should be but people say oh your big for 17 weeks i just say no im not im perfectly fine i can still get into some of my trousers so i cant be that big right


----------



## Melsue129

Oh Shawnie how cool... Dont worry so much... But i gotta tell ya, your going to hear mixed feelling about dopplers from everyone... I have one a cheapy and I found the heartbeat both times that I use it but I also keep in mind that if I dont hear it I will not panic, just try again another day... 

Rebecca, dont panic! MS will let up some here and there, maybe its the babies way of giving you a little break in between so you eat some good food, ya know.. Girl, you have every other symptom so I wouldnt worry at all... Crampies are good!!! As long as you arent bleeding.... Just enjoy the breather like DMN said because chances are it will be back.... eeeeekkkk... 

Okay ladies... Soo when we were trying to conceive we would get the weird comments from friends and such and now that we are prego we have to worry about people still saying dumb stuff, its gotta give right? Oh and when the babes come out we are sure to run into people calling it a boy if its really a girl and so on... So SCREW EM ALL!!!! :rofl: Just hang in there.... I gotta say I too have been skinny my whole life and its soooooo strange to see some things expand like they are... Wow.... DH likes the boobs now, not like he complained before but he said lastnight, wow it still looks like you are still wearing one of your padded bra's - I said Nope... He follows up with Daaaaammmnnnn!!!! Cute, no stretch marks on them yet, been worried about those too seeing that my body is going to have to stretch alot..:dohh:


----------



## dmn1156

i never really got streth marks on my boobs just loads o my tummy lol


----------



## cbmommy

I'm trying not to worry. But I am notorious for worrying about nothing. I just ate a yogurt and now feel sick. Bleck... So here the ms comes again. I knew it was too good to be true! But I have welcomed the break. I'm going to dinner with a good friend tomorrow night. I hope to still be ok by then so I can enjoy a normal meal at a restaurant. I'm also going to tell her tomorrow night that I'm pg. I'm not going to see her again until 12/19 which is her birthday and I don't want to tell her on her birthday and steal her thunder at her party. So I'm just going to tell her a bit early.


----------



## SDBL23

we wont find out the sex, my hubby josh, doesnt want to at all, he is starting to change his mind now, but I'm not going to let him, its exciting when parents dont know what they're having and you get to tell them! 

DMN: sounds like you're starting to feel better! Glad to hear that

people don't think sometimes when they talk, it's like a filter is missing in their head, I don't understand the things that people say sometimes, it amazing....

Very excited to hear about moving kidletts, thats wonderful for you!

AFM: rough day at work, I ended up admitting two patients and was on my footsies the whole 12 hours, started to feel pretty sick in the OR but sniffed an alcohol pad and felt a little better. I talked to the dr about having NO cramps and that Iwas worried my little beanie wasn't growing, he asked if I had any other symptoms and told him a few, he said no worries. It didn't help, lol. Is it normal to be this crazy about everything? I'm so used to being in control of things and I feel like I can do nothing.... I don't feel pregnant, if hadn't taken the test I would think I just had a UTI and an increased metabolism...


----------



## wannabeamom

hi girlies sorry not been around much!! been feeling a bit crappy just soooo fed up! hate being on knicker watch for spotting or bleeding of any sort! had more spotting yesterday :( just want to enjoy being pregnant hoping it will pass soon? midwife ap went ok but she basically told me to sit back and relax till my 12 week scan and kept banging on about how common it is for people to loose there baby in first 12 weeks :( so not very reasurring :( then she put me as high risk and put me under the consultant due to the bleeding...but unsure what to do now, if i have another big bleed do i ring her or the epu? only asking that cos it feels like im going to have one soon.

how is everyone else doing? dmn hows the flu?

hows everyones morning sickness? i managed not to be sick yesterday after lunch and dinner :) xxx


----------



## dmn1156

Wannabeamom id phone epu everytime as really they need to scan you on a regular basis but im sure it will all be well have been thinking about you hoping you were ok

the flu is still lingering but hopefully it is on its way out


----------



## lil_angel

Hey girls....

...Can i join in here too? I jsut got my :bfp: this morning, so this is my first day in 1st tri!

Lil xx


----------



## cbmommy

Congrats lil!!! Welcome!!


----------



## Melsue129

Welcome Lil Angel!!!! :flower:

Wannabe - Girl you are a stone throw from the 12 week scan.... Hang in there honey, I would definitely call the emergency unit if you have heavy bleed.. Just so you know I had spotting while pregnant, sometimes they say its just the placenta really attaching and getting settled... Try to not worry 24/7 - throw your feet up when you can and get lots of sleep... If you worry yourself sick you are at risk for upsetting your babes and you dont want to do that... PMA PMA PMA... Try to enjoy what you can, you are getting there girly just take one day at a time and 12 weeks will be here before you know it... Have you thought about getting a doppler??? I bought an angelsounds one - it was cheap but I found the babes heartbeat twice(babes was still really low below my bikini line) but it really did reassure me that he/she was okay - because my MS and food aversions starting going away and I was worried... They say dopplers can make you even more worried if you dont hear the heartbeat but I had gone into this knowing that and had the attitude as if I didnt hear it the baby was facing the wrong way or flipped around (they say that can effect it) but when you do hear the heartbeat it eases all of the worries... So I feel like for me the risk of worring is worth taking..., I hope this helps, :hugs:

I finally have reached my 12 week mark going for my scan this afternoon... soooooo excited!!!! Going at 3:30 pm today - :wohoo: :happydance: - Im dying to see this babe look like an actual human instead of a blob... LOL... Ive been praying everything is okay... I went for my pap smear on Monday and I bleed for 3-4 days which they say is normal but I am just a little nervous.. Keeping my fx'd!!!!

I hope everyone is doing okay today!!!!!


----------



## dmn1156

welcome lil and congratulations

melsue good luck at your scan all will be fine be sure to post as soon as you can


----------



## cbmommy

Thanks to you all for all the positive attitudes. I just get a little silly and crazy every few days. Some days I think everything will be great and fine. And other days I don't. But I'm sure that's all normal.


----------



## dmn1156

it is hard to stay positive sometimes but your going to be just fine 

asf im getting really fed up of being ill now my throat is now killing i assume from all the coughing some reassurance that it is going to go would be good but i know it will leave when it is good and ready still im so fed up as i dont feel much as im still coughing so much sorry for the moan im just throughly fed up now 

Melsue hope your scan is going or gone well no idea what time it is where you are lol


----------



## cbmommy

Feel better dmn. I'd be fed up too!


----------



## dmn1156

Thank you rebecca i think if no improvement by monday im going to have to go back to the doctor as my throat feels like it is closing kind of like tonsillitas is starting on top of the flu


----------



## cbmommy

You should definitely go back if you're not getting better.


----------



## dmn1156

i will go back im seriously considering if this gets any worse going to our walk in centre


----------



## shawnie

Well, I took my 16W picture but I don't see any change at all in my "belly" in comparison to my 12w picture. My arms look bigger haha


----------



## wannabeamom

thanks dmn and melsue!!!

i didnt have a bleed yesterday but still feeling crampy, i ended up doing a bit of shopping yesterday then went to bed all afternoon, i ws shattered!!

just counting down the days till the scan 12 days to go!!!!!!!!

how did yours go melsue? did you get a good pic? xxx


----------



## dmn1156

wannabe id try and push for an earlier scan it is not that early really glad you got some rest


----------



## Melsue129

Hey ladies...
Sorry I couldnt get on sooner.. After the scan we had shopping to do and then my mother in law was here all night.. 

The scan went great!!! Babes has a heartbeat of 157BPM and looks awesome... The measured the space behind its neck and they said it looks perfect!! Got some pictures but Im scanning them tonight I will put some on tomorrow hopfully.. We keep trying to see what was between its legs and we couldnt see anything probably way too soon.. LOL but we wanted to try anyway.... All excited to share the news with the grandparents and the rest of family.... Yay......

DMN Hope you can get to the walk in and kick that virus in the butt!!!

Wannabe glad you are doing better.. 

I hope everyone else is have a great day!!!! :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Melsue im so glad scan went well post some pics and we will try and help with gender there is another way to tell but not always easy lol 

im feeling a little better today so i have just stayed put today in hope that it will shift im hoping 

hope everyone is doing ok today


----------



## meldmac

Hope everyone is doing well!

Dmn: hope you start feeling better soon sweetie.

Well I'm feeling a bit worried not feeling pregnant hardly at all right now. Hope it's just me being a bit paranoid. I just want to fast forward this pregnancy right now. I wish I could enjoy it.


----------



## shawnie

Hello ladies, hope everyone is doing well this fine weekend!

Melsue I can't wait to see your pics too. 

Meldmac I have to say I have not felt pregnant for a few days till lastnight. I had cramps off and on all day and pretty much had to lay in bed and rest. I feel great so far this morning though and in a very good mood.... I'm thinking it's just normal and we shouldn't worry too much of the lack of symptoms on some days and enjoy it =)

AFM I am doing good today so far. I found out yesterday we will be looking for a new house. I am really excited about it! This is going to be a new start for us and a much needed one at that! I can't wait to find out the gender of the baby in a little over 2 weeks, yay!


----------



## dmn1156

meldmac dont worry too much sweetie i had a couple of weeks where i felt totally fine but boy did it come back with a vengence and the sickness has only just eased off how long till your scan that will reassure you


----------



## meldmac

Dr said I'd get a scan at around 12-14 weeks don't know a date yet. Still feels so far away!!


----------



## Melsue129

Hey ladies.. Hoping everyone is going okay today.... 
Meldmac - right around 6 -7 weeks I didnt feel too pregnant and then the MS and food aversions started so things are bound to pick up with you soon honey... Try not to worry toooo much.. 
DMN - i know about the "nub" theory so Im going to throw you a pic that looks like you can see the "nub" and we are still not sure if it looks like a boy or a girl... eeekkk.. We are going to have to wait until 19-20 week to really find out the sex... 
Okay so here are some pics......
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks (5).jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 18









12 weeks (3).jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 8









12 weeks (4).jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 8


----------



## SDBL23

melsue: thats amazing!! Congrats on your beautiful little bean!


----------



## dmn1156

that is a very clear nub lol im going to guess girl i think


----------



## Melsue129

HeeHee - thanks DMN - my DH is hoping for a girl and I kind of am too but for some reason I keep thinking boy... weird.... Im going to find that nub thread and post the pic there... and see what they say too... LOL


----------



## Melsue129

DMN u read the nub theory thread right? can u post the link for me?? I cant find it...


----------



## Klandagi

looong time coming but yes this is my FIRST 9 month wait that will be complete (M/Ced earlier in 2009 and am determined to have a sticky bean!) so now it's time to sit back and enjoy the show :) I'm very excited and we're due July 14th 2010 if the online calculators are right. First scan is Dec 14th 2009 and I will be 10 weeks on the dot according to my calculations. Could be a bit further along since I spotted on the 18th of October but technically wasn't supposed to ovulate until the 21st so who knows? Will find out soon!


----------



## Pretty Pistol

this thread gets two enthusiastic thumbs up !!! <3


----------



## dmn1156

welcome all

Melsue il find the thread and il try and post it if not just start a new one lol

how is everyone doing today


----------



## dmn1156

Melsue found the thread so here you go hope it works lol




https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/219720-nub-theory-12-week-scan-pics-incl.html


----------



## shawnie

HI Melsue =) Thought you might find this read n pics interesting.. Click here


----------



## shawnie

Now that I went back and looked at mine again it kinda looks like yours too Melsue! It's not a clear pic though..
 



Attached Files:







US12w3d scan.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## cbmommy

Melsue- I loved seeing your scan pictures!!! I can't wait to have some of my own!!


----------



## dmn1156

your both lucky the nubs were so visiable on them mine were non existent lol


----------



## shawnie

DMN, not much longer before the next scans and we all will know heehee I love your pic =) When is your next scan? mines on dec 7th ill be 18w3d..


----------



## rihanna

this is the longest wait ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmn1156

Shawnie mine is the 10th so not long we will know soon enough the suspense is killing me lol 

Welcome rihanna it wont take long and your scan will be here before you know the first 12 weeks seem to take forever


----------



## Melsue129

Welcome Klandagi, Pretty Pistol and Rihanna!!! :flower: Best of luck on your 9 month journey!!!!

Shawnie - I have to say I think we are both looking at girls.!!!!! Our nubs look horizontal to the spine! Are you going to find out the sex???? Im not sure if I asked you already or not... I bet what ever you are having Im having because our nubs look identical... Do you have preference on girl or boy..????

Rebecca you are going to have ultrasound pics before you know it and then you are going to show us ALL!!! I love scan pics.. its my favorite thing about this site... Hee hee..

DMN and Shawnie - your ultrasounds are going to be here before you know it... I want to know BLUE or PINK!!!!!! Sooo excited to find out!!! I cant wait for my 19 week ultrasound - I sooooo cant wait - DH and I are dying to find out -so we can bond better with the babes...


----------



## dmn1156

Well i know i am definitely finding out i am desperate to know i just hope ths baby is going to be in a good position to find out only another 17 days to go as there is no clue on mine as there is no nub visible


----------



## Melsue129

your scans coming up soon... it will be here before you know it... eeekekkkk.... sooo exciting...


----------



## cbmommy

Ladies.. I'm still not feeling a whole lot of symptoms and it's freaking me out. The ms has seemed to totally let up.


----------



## Melsue129

how long has it let up for??? my food aversions and Ms let up around week 9 so this could be your time for relief... pee on a stick!!! It will probably ease your mind... LOL


----------



## cbmommy

The last time I really felt any ms was briefly on Friday. I almost bought an hpt yesterday but I couldn't justify spending the money on them. They're so expensive and it seems they're only coming in 2 packs. I don't need 2!


----------



## Melsue129

do u have any dollar stores or dollar tree stores next to you... They have pregnancy tests for a $1 - it was the first one I got a bfp on ... lol


----------



## cbmommy

I do. But I'm lazy... I need to stop freaking out and not running out to buy an hpt every time I lose a symptom. I just need to calm down until my appt in 2 weeks.


----------



## dmn1156

Rebecca dont worry i had lost all symptoms by 9 weeks but boy believe me by 11 weeks they were all back and in some ways worse hang in there it is just the placents starting to take over the work from you


----------



## cbmommy

I know I just need to chill. Thanks for letting me vent and be crazy though! :)


----------



## dmn1156

your not crazy but that is what we are all here for to help each other through i dont feel particularly pregnant at the moment it is hard to know if what i think are flutters are just my stomach grumbling lol


----------



## SDBL23

rebecca, I have been worrying too, I think there are time where we are all worried. I have not felt pregnant really since I found out, I feel so not pregnant that at times it kind of slips my mind. I constantly poke my boobs to check to make sure they still hurt, sleep with my bra off because it makes me feel better knowing they hurt at night, i used up my last two hpts last week and have been looking for loose change to pop into the dollar tree with. Last sunday I decided that I was done with the worrying, there is not a single thing that I can do that will change anything, at this point it's not up to me, worrying is just going to stress me out and get me all upset and emotional and thats not fun. Try to distract yourself as much as you can, stay as busy as you can, buy a book, get a new craft to do, call a friend, just stay busy, dust the house, organize the closet, keep your mind going...

your babies are beautiful ladies!!! We will not be finding the gender, it's going to be a surprise we are also not sharing our names with anyone. It will be difficult because we have an ultrasound machine at work and the pregnant ladies use it quite a bit, so when i finally tell it will be so hard not to sneak a peek at the little one and find out!!! 

I think I'm getting some morning sickness. I'm noticing at night when I get up to pee that I'm super nauseated, could be low bp, but i try to grab a few sips of water and munch a cracker, any other pointers?


----------



## dmn1156

SDBL morning sickness does kick in about now well it did for me lol there are always times when we dont feel pregnant i certainly dont right now apart from im more tired at the mo not feeling much of anything really and i have a friend who is just 3 weeks further along than me and is twice as big a bump than me but what will be will be in pregnancy but im sure we will all have a healthy nine months


----------



## Melsue129

Yes, ladies... No more worries.... PMA PMA PMA ---- I thought food aversions were completely gone until last night and I actually puke for the first time.. YUCK!
Been looking at baby cribs didnt realize they are so damn expensive... Uuuuugh... Thank god for mom's help but I dont want to put her in the poor house... Jeesh... :dohh:


----------



## cbmommy

I am sure all of our babies will be fine too. I guess if we didn't worry over every little thing we wouldn't be normal expecting mothers, right? 

sdbl - My ms kicked in around 6 weeks too. Just try to munch on crackers as much as you can. If you let your stomach get empty it tends to be worse. I found that getting a good nights sleep and resting as much as possible helped a lot.


----------



## dmn1156

your quite right rebecca if we did not worry we would not be normal expectant mums lol i must admit i feel more tired now i could easily go to sleep at about 3 in the afternoon lol


----------



## cbmommy

Oh I know! I'm ready for a nap by mid afternoon. I'm about dozing off at my desk at that point.


----------



## SDBL23

how about blurry vision, woke up this am and my glasses are not helping, it's like I have a thick film over my eyes, tried drops and everything...


----------



## cbmommy

I did read somewhere that your vision can get worse when pg.


----------



## dmn1156

i get that sometimes and if your tired it does not help 

how are you all today


----------



## WantaBelly

Hi, I just found out I am pregnant on Friday after ttc for over 17 months!!! I am excited but scared all at the same time. I seem to be unable to get to sleep and when I do I can't seem to stay asleep. Is this normal? I have other children and never remember this at all, quite the opposite actually. We have tried so long I just don't want ANYTHING to happen.


----------



## cbmommy

That is so exciting!! Congrats!! Yes.. the lack of sleep is completely normal in the beginning. It happened to me. But before you know it you'll be exhausted like I am now. I'm ready for a nap by 2 pm!! :)


----------



## wannabeamom

hi girlies!!!!!!!! just checking in glad you are all ok and those scan pics are looking great!! cant wait for mine 8 days to go!!!!!!!!!!

been very emotional the past few days and crying loads at the smallest of things and still got all day sickness but hey i love it at leaset i know eggy is still there :)

dh still manages to make me laugh though he fell out of the loft today he landed on my leg so i have a big bruise on my leg the shape of a foot i made sure he was ok but couldnt stop laughing all afternoon!!


----------



## dmn1156

hi guys

and welcome wantabelly they are all normal symptoms to start with

wannabe sorry your feeling sick and emotional but on a good note it is all a good sign that things are well 

has anyone checked out the the 2ww room tonight a BFP announcement


----------



## WantaBelly

Thank you so much for the quick response. Oddly enough just hearing it from others has calmed my nerves. I have 5 children and my youngest is 9 so it has been awhile since I have done this. I was beginning to think it wasn't going to happen until I stumbled upon a thread in here about vitamin b. I started taking it on cd6 and after all those months of trying everything under the sun vitamin b is what did it!! I look forward to getting to know everryone as the months progress. I'm SO EXCITED!!


----------



## dmn1156

well as i am finding out at the mo the older i get the more tired i feel lol this will be my last im tired most of the time lol


----------



## dmn1156

how is everyone feeling today


----------



## wannabemamma

I'm very new here (found out on Wed) so am very nervously contributing!


----------



## wannabeamom

hi girlies!! hows everyone doing? im well other than the sickness...still!! yesterday i couldnt face food till about 3.30 when i had some crackers with philidelphia on and some fruit salad and then felt off after!! magaged some fruit salad again today about half an hour ago but got a feeling im gonna see it again very soon!!!

6 days till my scan yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

welcome wannabemamma how pregnant are you? hope everything is well with you

xxx


----------



## dmn1156

welcome wannabeamamma congratulations the first fe months are always the hardest but this is a great room and everyone here is very supportive


----------



## Melsue129

Hey ladies hope everyone is have a good day....

We told all of the family yesterday, what a day..... Everyone is soo happy and excited, especially my grandmother, its her 1st great-grandbaby and she is over the moon... All in all it was a great day but exhausting...LOL... Im feeling pretty good, which is great... I have the day off so DH and I need to figure out how we are going to spend it.... Hhmmmm...

Welcome, newbies!!!!


----------



## dmn1156

Hi Melsue glad your doing well and the got to tell your family im nearly over the flu the cough is lingering a bit but a lot better than i was lol great news for kelly and west cant believe the BFP this month

well im counting down to my 20 week scan only 1 week and 5 days to go cant wait


----------



## SDBL23

hey ladies, hope you had a great holliday!! We told my in-laws, my MIL is a big scrap booker so I took a page of letters and rearranged some of them to spell out we're pregnant!! on it, we gave her the little gift bag and she was like oooooh scrap book stuff and put it down to dig more in the bag, I had to hand it back to her and flip it over, it took a few more seconds before she threw it down and screamed, YOU ARE!!!!!! and gave me a big big hug, lol. At the same time FIL was opening a onesie that says I love my grandpa on it. It was really sweet. 

and...

We got to see the little one's heart beat yesterday. It was a great birthday present for my husband. I was up all the night before with pain in my right side, it would arch up to my belly button, it was a throbbing burning sharp stab. They put my on an abx the day before for a uti, my urine showed some bacteria, so I first thought it was that. It got worse and worse all night and about four in the mrning I couldnt take it. I thought it was an appendicitis or a tubal pregnancy. I called work and our doc on call told me to go in, they took me back immediately and gave me pain meds, and whipped me up for an US, I was terrified and crying from the pain and worried that our peanut wasn't okay, the first thing the tech said, was baby's in your uterus, huge relief!! we watched the heartbeat for a bit to calm down and he finished checking everything over. I have a tennis ball sized cyst on my right ovary that is causing the pain. He said it may rupture or may not, I have no idea what they will do about it....but baby is good, hcg is over 20,000


----------



## westbrja

Well ladies I'm here :yipee: This mornings :bfp: hasn't set in all the way yet. Nice to see some familiar names again. Hope you are all having healthy and happy pregnancies.

I'm feeling pretty good so far except a lower backache ALL day today. I didn't have any m/s with either of my two other babies so I'm hoping to dodge it a 3rd time lol. What's the odds I'd get that lucky? Well I'm super excited to be here with you all sharing our pregnancies.

SDBL - Please relax and don't try to overdo it. Prayers and :hugs: are coming your way.
Melsue - So exciting to tell your family!! Glad it went well for you. I still can't get that ticker like yours. It sends me to some other site when I click on it. Can you help me?
Sorry I can't read through all the previous pages :nope:


----------



## westbrja

Hcg 19.7


----------



## dmn1156

West welcome to the other side lol now you know where we all hide out lol hope ms misses you but i have to say it didn't me 

SDBL glad all is well for you and the family were happy for you hopefully they will decide what to do about your cyst but try and take it easy 

melsue & meldmac how are you both doing today


----------



## meldmac

:hi: ladies

Can't sleep so I'm on here.

I haven't been around much lately been feeling kind of down. I just don't feel pregnant right now and worrying myself about it. I know it's silly I've taken like 3 tests the week before and all strong lines but just wish I would feel more pregnant. I am still peeing for Canada so I guess that's a good sign.

Hope everyone is doing well. dmn how's your ms? is it easing up at all?


----------



## dmn1156

Meldmac dont worry you may be just one of the lucky ones that dont get much ms peeing a lot is a good sign and it may also kick in a bit later but if you are worried you should try and get booked in for a scan and put your mind at rest. i have to say the ms has eased at last i feel sick when i get hungry but i dont really feel like food so a vicious circle but i dont feel pregnant either and everyone keeps saying i should feel movements by now to but i dont feel much but at the same times i run around so much i rarely stop i hope your feeling a bit better today xx


----------



## shawnie

Morning ladies. Dang I didn't realize how long it's been since I spoke in here lol. Talk about brain farts lol

Congrats to the new expecting mamas =)

I get blurry vision off and on now. I didn't realize it much due to contributing it to being tired but it's more off and on during the days now. I was told it's normal. Just all the extra bloodflow going on.

I had a nice holiday too. Couldn't stand for long so I didn't get to help as much as I normally would but everyone understood..

I went out yesterday and bought a few new tops. All my tops are now too tight and too short haha Thank goodness for sales, got me a few tops for 5 bucks, SCORE! I also bought a pair of warm jammie pants real cheap...

Not too many symptoms, some cramps, an occasional headache, and stuffy nose. I did worry about it till I went to the doctors and we got to hear the HB so all is good =) Now I can't wait till dec 7th, I just hope the baby cooperates so we can find out the sex..

DMN how have you been lady?


----------



## dmn1156

Hi Shawnie glad your doing so well 

im not too bad this cough is still with me but not as bad as it has been not really got any symptoms at the moment which i do worry about but only a week and a bit till the scan so im not going to stress too much cant have symptoms 24/7 i guess lol


----------



## shawnie

you and I are on a similar schedule cuz I go for my scan in 9 days. Try not to worry too much, I was feeling that way last week too. I think had I not had a few MC's I wouldn't be as scared all the time.... Im glad to hear the cold is starting to subside now. I really hate colds lmao


----------



## dmn1156

we shoul be bump buddies lol 

im tying not to worry i think i still feel movement but sometimes i think i mistake it for being hungry a small rumbling lol 
i hate being ill too never good


----------



## shawnie

Yes we should! =)~ I feel the LO more when im resting or when I have to pee hahahaha it feels like a twinge right in the center of my cervix just below my belly button LOL


----------



## westbrja

I've forgotten when you are supposed to feel the LO kick. I know it is a little sooner with multiple pregnancies.
How is everyone doing?


----------



## dmn1156

west how you doing today well i first felt lo at 12 weeks but then did not feel anything till 15 weeks and now im feeling very little but a lot of pressure on my bladder so i think that is where it is sitting lol


----------



## WantaBelly

Good Morning Ladies!! I'm glad to hear everyone is doing well and had a great weekend. I have a question for you guys. When did everyones nausea or m/s kick in? I feel really good, the only symptom I have is sore bb's every now and then. Its kinda got me worried even though I know I shouldn't be and its still early. I think having to wait to see a Dr. is driving me nuts.............


----------



## Melsue129

Hey ladies...!!!

Wantabelly - my food aversions and nausea kicked in around 6-7 weeks and it lasted about until 9-10 weeks...

DMN glad you are starting to feel better!! You must be getting excited about your scan, its coming soon....

Meld dont worry too much honey... I think your one of the lucky ones, no bad symptoms... sooo jealous!!

Shawnie... So excited for you seeing that your scan is coming soon also... I cant wait for my scan to find out the sex - probably 2nd week of Jan... Man, I hope the time flys by... LOL

SDBL - hang in there honey... the cyst doesnt sound like fun at all.... 

I hope everyone else is doing great!!! Have a good day..

West - sooo happy to see you here in this thread... Yay!!!!


----------



## dmn1156

wantabelly mine was the same kicked in about 6 or 7 weeks but mine lasted until 17 weeks feeling better now tho 

melsue yes im getting really excited about my scan cant wait to know what im having 10 days and counting 

Shawnie your so lucky your going to find out on the 7th so excited for you 

meldmac how you doing today


----------



## wannabeamom

hello guys!!!!!!!!!

yay west so nice to see you over here!!!

mel sorry you are feeling down :( how long till your scan?

xxx


----------



## cbmommy

Hi ladies!! So my ms came back over the weekend. It's not as bad as it was before but it's definitely showing it's face. Yesterday was not a good day. But I'm sure it was because I did not sleep well the night before. And I was getting back to work after having 4 days off. Rest is key in the first trimester to feeling good!! I'm just glad I was able to enjoy Thanksgiving. 

Wantabelly - My ms kicked in around 6 weeks. The 6th and 7th week were horrible. Then the 8th week it just kind of went away. Now it's my 9th week and it's back again but it's not as bad. My sister and my mother didn't get morning sickness at all with either of their pregnancies. So consider yourself lucky if you don't get it. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. My very first ob gyn appt is in exactly a week!!! FINALLY!!!


----------



## Melsue129

Wannabe - how are you feeling??? good to see you...

Morning everyone!!! 
Im doing okay, getting more crampies here and there, babes must be making more room in there, lol... Well thats what Im picturing in my head anyway.... 
Hope everyone has a good day.... :hugs:


----------



## Melsue129

Rebecca - Yay for your first appt!!!! :wohoo: thats very exciting... Have you had any scans done yet or this is going to be your first????


----------



## dmn1156

Hello ladies sounds like your all doing well lol

Melsue i get the cramps still it is like you stretching cramps 

rebecca i told you that ms would be back lol glad it is not as bad as it was tho great news on you appointment at last 

Wannbeamom how you doing when is your scan 

Shawnie hows my bump buddy doing lol 

afm i went christmas shopping today for a few bits well what a nightmare with every step i took i felt this pressure on my bladder was only out for 2 hours and needed to pee at least 3 times im sure lo is using my bladder as a trampoline not much fun while i was out trust me not easy finding a toilet in the high street here lol. My cough is still with me but a lot better than it has been so overall im pleased with what i got done today and generally feel ok


----------



## HollySSmith

hello ladies is ok if I join you? I just got my :bfp: yesterday so its still early for a lot of the symptoms. This would be our first LO. I do have the 'stretching' pains a bit and I'm tired (but for me what else is new lol). 
A question though - Did any of you have trouble sleeping? I have been so restless for about a week now! I can't seem to just drift off!

Congrats to everyone and I hope you all have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## dmn1156

welcome Holly the sleep thing can hit some especially if your thinking of things a lot or the most common problem you need the loo and cant get back to sleep lol try a warm milky drink before bed and read in bed for a while hope you have a healthy happy 9 months


----------



## cbmommy

Melsue - I haven't had any scans done yet. My doctor insisted I don't come in until 10 weeks. There really is no reason to come in any sooner unless you're having a problem or have a history of miscarriages. So I'm super excited!! It's been a long wait!! 

Holly - I was restless for awhile too and couldn't sleep when I first found out. But now I'm wiped all the time and can't sleep enough!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## shawnie

Morning ladies..

I do not miss MS at all LOL All I would say over and over is "please let second tri be better" ... I would count the days thinking "when it the placenta going to kick in".. Now I have leaky boobies and when im tired I am down for the count. The other night I ate dinner and went to just take a rest and there was no waking me after that lol I'm not sure which is worse, having symptoms or not having them. 

Counting down the days till the 7th. Talked with DP the other day about names. I didn't mean to bring it up but some how it got brought into the conversation and he asked if I had been looking in books yet. I am kinda really loving one name for a girl but would love for him to pick a boys name. I hope we can find out the sex on Monday so we can focus on one rather then two names. Plus I could start buying little things for the room. My mom gave me a little hat and booties in blue lol can you guess what she's hoping for heehee... I told DP's mother about it and she said "well who said girls can't wear blue too?" lol His mom isn't predicting either sex she just means to not let it go to waste and if it is a girl, she can wear it too.

I started going through things over the weekend to donate or throw away before we start to move. We have some time and I want to get things downsized before the move. I don't have a ton of things but I do keep the silliest things lol I had old cloths from when I was 20 lol Like I'll ever fit in those again, HAHA I have always thought id make a blanket out of some of them as a memory blanket but never got to it.

Yikes I wrote a book LMAO


----------



## SDBL23

goodmorning ladies!!

West!!! So glad to see you here!! whoohoo!!! 

glad to hear about all the ms! lol

I only have just a bit of time as hubby has a maintenance bug and is running around with a hammer, liquid nails, a cocking gun, a cup of paint and a pocket full of paintbrushes, I tried to hide, but he has found me again and presented me with a razor blade andthe task of scraping old paint off the trim, blah!!!

ms had for sure kicked in, i hate food, hate it!!! I am looking into a liquid diet, lol... no throwing up, just the car sick feeling all day long. I have been wanting clemintines, whole dill pickles and sprite. I go next wed for my appt with doc, we will hopefully get to see peanut again!! i'll check back in later when I can escape my husband!!


----------



## WantaBelly

Holly,

YES! I have had the same thing. I got my BFP on the 20th and was worried about the lack of sleep issues and being restless but I have done some research and it seems to be normal for some pregnancies. Currently I feel crazy because I know I'm pregnant but keep telling myself I feel too good to be pregnant and just want to be sick or something.........lol Go Figure


----------



## cbmommy

If anyone likes Old Navy they are having a maternity sweepstakes. If you go onto oldnavy.com and click on maternity and scroll down you will see the sweepstakes. You can enter every day until sometime in January for a chance to win a $1,000 maternity shopping spree. I register everyday. I think Old Navy has some cute affordable maternity things. I will be needing clothes soon enough!!


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all I get to join you now yippee!!!!! Wannabe the triplets are all here.


----------



## SDBL23

kelly!!!!! whoohoo!!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks SDBL who would have thought hey? Complete miracle! All natural not even clomid!


----------



## dmn1156

Awww kelly you here the triplets together again at last lol i really am so happy for you 

sorry ladies i had to go to bed last night i could not stay awake a second longer lol


----------



## Melsue129

Yay for Kelly!!!! :happydance: Glad you found us and could join.... 
It has been emotional to see everyone going thru their cycles and disappointments of the witch showing up but it soooo makes up for it when you all see eachother getting your :bfp:s... Soooo excited to see who is going to join us next.... Hmmmmm.....

Welcome Holly!! :flower: I did have trouble sleeping in the very beginning also, I think its nerves...

Hey there are lots of ladies now counting the days who are having their ultrasounds/scans... Can everyone post the date they are going so we can count down with you??? 

Rebecca you said 10 weeks so you only have a few days to go.. sooo exciting - which day are you going??? Thanks for the heads up for old navy Im going to enter the sweepstakes, too.... yay!!!

I hope everyone is doing good today... 

I told work yesterday about our LO... Some people were excited and some concerned because Im going to be out for 6 weeks or 8 weeks... sooo I think this is the calm before the storm here to tell you the truth there is going to be a panic soon Im thinking... I think they are really worried because Im due in our busy season here at work. But oh well, there was no way you could plan any of this, its hard enough trying to conceive never mind picking what actual month you want it to actually happen, I wanted it to happen every single month but it was going to happen when it was time... They are going to have to kiss my buttocks for now and deal with it... Thats what I get for being one of the responsible ones in this place, they start to think it will fall apart without me... Guess I know I'll have a job when I get back... LOL... Anyways, now is just the count down until my next appt and then they will schedule my 19-20 week scan, CANT WAIT........

We already switched the bedrooms around at home so the office is now the spare bedroom and what was the spare bedroom is going to get organized, boxed and stored in the attic because we are going to turn it into our nursery... Im sooooooooo excited... Cant pick paint colors until we know the sex.... sooooo Im anxious too!!! I want to get the majority of the nursery done in my 2nd tri so I dont have to do it when Im HUGE!! LOL


----------



## westbrja

Hey All, how are we doing? I'm just on a quick break from class so I can't stay long. Just wanted to check in with everyone and see how we were doing. Thanks so much for all the welcome wishes. Been tied up with DS cuz he has strep throat so I haven't had much time to be on. Thinking of all of you though!
Melsue - Finding out the sex is so much fun. I didn't want to know this time since we already have one of each but DB wants to know and he'll never keep it from me lol.
Hello to everyone else!!! Gotta run :flower:


----------



## cbmommy

Melsue - My appt is next Tuesday! Yay!! :happydance:
Glad you're going to enter into the Old Navy sweepstakes. It's certainly worth it. Which reminds me.. I haven't registered yet today. 

I'm nervous about telling work. I'm all paranoid that they'll realize they don't need me and I won't have my job back when I come back. I doubt it will be like that and that would be very mean considering I just had a baby. I'm always thinking the worst.


----------



## dmn1156

Hi all 

Melsue just ignore the ones at work that are not happy for you it is like you say hard enough getting pregnant well my scan is on the 10th so only 8 days to go sooo excited
will be keeping everything crossed lo behaves and is not too shy for the camera lol

west glad you got your assignment done not long now till you get a break

hope everyone else is doing good 

i have a really bad headache today and it is not shifting so sorry if i missed anybody


----------



## Kelly9

My scan is in 2 weeks, dec 16! I can't wait, I am hoping to get some piece of mind so I can relax a little. 

Well I am off to find a pizza pocket cause I am hungry!


----------



## Melsue129

My next drs appt is the 17th and i think they will schedule my next scan then I hope.... I cant wait to see the babes again!!!


----------



## westbrja

Kelly and Melsue - Our appts are within 1 day from each other Dec. 16, 17, and 18.
Dmn - I have class next Mon and Wed and that will end the quarter. No school til mid Jan.
Well its late and I have to get up early so I better go. Have a great nite ladies! :)


----------



## WantaBelly

Hi Ladies,
How is everyone today? I noticed yesterday that I think I have the onset of a UTI so I freaked out and tried to call around to find a Dr. that will see me. Around here the Dr.s dont even want to schedule an appt with you until you're 10 weeks!! I think I'm almost 6 and can't wait 4 more weeks!! I finally found one that will see me today but I have to drive an hour to get there. Has anyone else developed this? Is it harmful to the baby??


----------



## westbrja

WantaBelly said:


> Hi Ladies,
> How is everyone today? I noticed yesterday that I think I have the onset of a UTI so I freaked out and tried to call around to find a Dr. that will see me. Around here the Dr.s dont even want to schedule an appt with you until you're 10 weeks!! I think I'm almost 6 and can't wait 4 more weeks!! I finally found one that will see me today but I have to drive an hour to get there. Has anyone else developed this? Is it harmful to the baby??

UTI's are very common during pregnancy and altho you should have it taken care of, you should not worry too much about it. I had one when I was preggo for DD and the doc gave me antibiotics and it cleared it right up. Good luck!


----------



## shawnie

Gooood morning ladies!

Yay Kelly and west great to see you both =)

My scan is in a few more days on dec 7th.. I was telling my sister i would like to have a 4d scan done on my birthday as a gift since it's on a Friday and I'd be 20 weeks by then. Will see =) I am really looking forward to being able to pick out baby room colors =) and names. 


Oh I have to tell you all a funny... Yesterday I came home from food shopping and one of DP's friends was over. They came in to help me carry the food in and DP's friend ran in the house and bent over right up to my belly and started talking to it saying "bass fishing, bass fishing" lol Then proceeded outside to tell DP he told the baby to go bass fishing LOL Men are so silly sometimes.... I wasn't expecting it but had to laugh..

Non baby related: Dp has started getting things ready to move. I am so glad we have some time to weed out the things we can get rid of and start getting things ready so we don't have a ton to do last minute. DP hasn't been too excited about the whole moving thing but the more I get excited and talk about things we will be able to do he's starting to.. What's cool is we have some friends who all specialize in specific things related to homes and have offered to help. One friend is a painter and he said he would help DP paint the new house if it needed it before we moved in. He has all the cool stuff to get it done faster...I am so stoked about that!

Hope everyone's doing well and not having too much MS and restless nights. Hugs!


----------



## Kelly9

hey all

I am still getting ms off and on. Today seems to be a bit better. I have 2 more days of class left then I am done. Winding down now is nice, but I think I am soon going to find myself with little to do. 

My Mil is coming for a visit jan 18th till 27 that is very nice and exciting! I can't wait and I should have a bit of a belly then to. I might schedule my 11-13 week scan for then so she can be there for it. We'll see if I can wait that long. I have my first GP appointment on monday.


----------



## dmn1156

Hey kelly my ms eased up for a while and came back with a vengence lol and i was stuck with it until at least 17 weeks now i just get lots of heartburn lol get rid of one symptom and it replaces itself with another. I am so happy you got your BFP lol

afm well having an exhausting day have you ever started cleaning up then just realised you are just moving things around or from 1 room to another well that has been me all day and nothing actually looks any better lol


----------



## wannabeamom

hey kelly sooooooooooo nice to see you here!!! its not been the same without you!! :hugs: i still have my ms all i can keep down is fruit and water x

had my scan today it was fab eggbert was kicking and waving and wriggling was lovely to see sooo glad everything is ok and not had and bleeds for a couple of weeks so hopefully im over that!! (fingers crossed!!!) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## westbrja

Hey Shawnie. How are ya? So cute abt DP's friend and your belly lol. Your scan is on my DS's birthday. So exciting, will you get to find out the sex?
AFM - I had a wave of nausea last nite but it only lasted for abt 5 mins. It was enough to make me run to the bathroom tho. So far so good tho with the m/s. I don't envy you sick girls at all. Hope everyone feels better soon.


----------



## WantaBelly

Just got back from the Dr. yes it was a UTI and he gave me antibiotics....... It was my first prenatal visit with the Dr. and we didn't do anything?? No bloodwork, nothing! He put the doppler onmy stomach to see if he could hear a heartbeat, even I know its too early for that. He just said everything looks good, handed me a book and told me to come back in 2 weeks. Strange........ Oh yeah he did have me pee in a cup and gave me a pregnancy test.


----------



## dmn1156

wannabeamom im sooo glad your scan went well and no more bleeds hopefully now you can enjoy your pregnancy 

well i just noticed that the triplets all turn equal weeks on a saturday how funny is that lol

West i hope the ms misses you or you dont get it too badly

wantabelly glad you got some antibiotics i never got to hear a heartbeat via doppler until 14 weeks but it was worth a listen 

kelly glad classes are nearly over for you and your idea for the scan sounds lovely

afm i have replaced the ms with heartburn give me the sickness back please at least then i could eat and not suffer lol now i everything i eat even cereal gives me heartburn lol


----------



## Kelly9

Great news wannabeamom!
DMN have you tried tums they are safe during pregnancy and give you extra calcium also milk works wonders when I Have the worst heartburn need to sip about 2 big glasses but it soothes so well.
I am ok now, today wasn't that bad after all. I kind of want it to come back full force though it's reassuring. I'll be ordering a doppler soon off ebay so I can try and hear the heart beat while I am at home. And that is super funny we all go up to the next weeks on saturdays! We were triplets from the beginning I guess.
Well I should get properly dressed going out to dinner with a friend excited now that I think I'll be able to eat!


----------



## dmn1156

il get some tums while im out tomorrow il make do with the milk tonight and hope it eases up lol hope you have a good time tonight and enjoy the food


----------



## westbrja

Dmn - Hope the heartburn goes away. Def try the milk it should give some relief. This is your 3rd bambino, right? Are you bigger with this one and have you moved to maternity clothes yet?
Wannabeamom - Congrats on the scan!
Kelly - I seen a home doppler at kmart today for $20. I think I'm gonna get it. Anyone know how soon it works if you're kinda "fluffy" in the tummy area lmao?
AFM - It's 1:45am here and I have to be up at 6:45. I can't sleep for some reason. DB is at work and I have the bed to myself but I'm still wide awake. My OH and I have been arguing a bit more lately. I'm trying to chill out but I'm hormonal and he quit smoking cold turkey. We are not a friendly bunch around here. Even the kids are avoiding us lol. I'm sure we'll get thru it but it makes it worse with me being preggo and emotionally needy. He's not used to that. Better try to go to sleep now. Nite! Sorry to ramble.


----------



## westbrja

Oops forgot something, sorry.
Wantabelly - you must be in the US cuz that sounds just like my 1st appts with DD and DS. I call it the "boring appt", lovingly of course lol. My 1st appt is Dec.18 and I'm not expecting much either. However I do get a female exam...oooooh...lmao.


----------



## Kelly9

I have my pelvic exam on monday. I have to stop reading stories from first tri, I am getting freaked out about all the things that can go wrong. Oh dear lord I am never going to make it till dec 16th. I'm gonna loose my mind before then, how do you ladies do it.


----------



## meldmac

Hi ladies hope everyone is doing ok.

Haven't been coming on much just not feeling very great right now. I started spotting brown last night and I'm worried shitless right now. I am so scared something is going to go wrong :cry:


----------



## dmn1156

meldmac it is not uncommon to get brown spotting around the time af is due i got it and all was fine if your worried go get checked out dont wait hope your doing ok thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly9 said:


> I have my pelvic exam on monday. I have to stop reading stories from first tri, I am getting freaked out about all the things that can go wrong. Oh dear lord I am never going to make it till dec 16th. I'm gonna loose my mind before then, how do you ladies do it.

Kelly do you have to have it done now i know a few ladies that have had it done you may bleed for a little while here in the uk they dont do them when pregnant unless they have to im sure all is going to be fine for you just try not to worry about it too much :hugs:


----------



## SDBL23

you guys are really busy!!

I cant keep everyone straight, but I'll try....

Kelly: I'm super excited for you!! way to go with the no clomid thing too! It's a good plan to stop reading the stuff in first tri, focus on eating healthy tyring to stay active and busy, not where your exausted, but if you're busy, or distracted the time goes by faster and keeps you from worrying as much.... 

Mel: I hear alot of ladies talk about spotting. Remember that brown means old, brown is better then red. Maybe when the little bud was implanting you bled some, now your bud is growing, your uterus is cramping and stretching and the bleeding is just started to come out? When in doubt call your dr. They are more then prepared to handle any question or concern, trust me! We get some really crazy calls sometimes, yours is a relevant one. 

West: sorry to hear about the arguing. Maybe cold turkey isn't a good plan right now, lol. For the doppler, you may be able to hear babe at around 10-12 weeks, the thing with a doppler is that sometimes babe can be turned around or squashed somewhere secret and you wont hear it, that can lead to panic. It takes us quite a while to pick up heart tones on a mom who's over 20 weeks even cause the little one is so little...

DMN: milk may help, like the ladies said, just a few sips every once in a while, or maybe even a piece of bread. 

The UTI, is pretty common in pregnancy, I was treated for one not too long ago. shame shame on me, I really didn't think I had one as there was only trace amounts of bacteria in my urine and I had no real symptoms, the symptoms I was having was coming from a large cyst, so I didn't take my medication... bad bad. Be sure to take your ENTIRE round. Even if you feel better. 

Yay for scans!! Whoohoo!!! we go on wednesday to see our little beany! We will be there for about an hour with the nurse going over everything and then the doc will come in and do the transvag scan. I was lucky enough to have had my yearly just a week or so before i found out i was pg, so I do not have to have another pap. I'm hoping to get out of a pelvic exam completely but not so sure....... 

four years yesterday ladies, my wonderful hubby and i celbrated with chinese food, cookies and our wedding video!!


----------



## SDBL23

oh, how do I get a bump buddy? what is a bump buddy?


----------



## dmn1156

SDBL wow for a scan mine is on thursday your anniversary sounds like you both had a great time congrats a bump buddy is someone close to in the stages of pregnancy or just someone you would like to be bump buddies with you just write there names in you signiture
i have a question is it possible at 19 weeks for baby to be quite low down as i feel very few movements but a lot of pressure on my bladder


----------



## Kelly9

I won't need a pap I had that done in april. As for the pelvic exam I think she just takes a peak up there hey? I will be sure to ask her what she is doing though incase I feel I want to refuse it. I don't want any spotting. I never have spotted with normal paps or pelvic exams though. I know she will be measuring me and such and other things to. 

My lower back has really started to hurt. and I am still cramping. Last night the cramps were moderate and they scared me. I just keep thinking of you DMN. But when do you know they are bad and not just regular?


----------



## dmn1156

when they are bad they can be really excruiatingly painful but normal cramps make you just stop in your tracks they hurt cos it is your uterus stretching to accomodate your new little resident and the placenta is also forming so that causes cramping i still get cramps even now so unless they are really painful then id try not to worry to much hun xx


----------



## Kelly9

Ok thanks DMN, they were a bit worse after sex last night but I put it down to having sex for the first time since. I am going to hold off on climaxing till after my first scan to cause I hear it can cause spotting and cramping and I don't think I can go through that even if I know what causes it. I am to nervous as it is. I find myself constantly saying "if the first scan goes well" then "if the second scan goes well" I just want to be cautious.


----------



## dmn1156

Ah right that explains the cramps better lol when you have sex and you climax that can make your uterus contract causing the cramps to appear more painful lol im exactly the same i have my 20 week scan next week and i said to oh if all goes well then il see he must be sick of hearing that by now lmao


----------



## SDBL23

dmn, the baby can be that low, alot of mom's complain that the baby will bounce on their bladder. I had a mom come in to deliver and her baby was up so high that I was getting babies heart tones up by her ribs, they can squish just about anywhere, its so wonderful that you're feeling your little one!! 

My bestie is coming over this evening to hang out, I haven't seen her since before I found out and am super excited!!

dh and I have only dd once since finding out and he is itching for it, I feel like a terrible wife neglecting him like that....


----------



## dmn1156

SDBL poor man lol he will live thats what i keep telling my oh lol


----------



## Kelly9

We've done it once but I figure till I feel better I can give it to him once a week then maybe a little something else in the inbetween times. My scan in only 11 days away!


----------



## shawnie

Kelly, I bled alot after I climaxed once in 1st tri. Scared the living crap out of me! I ended up on pelvic rest till now but like you, I am waiting till after my sono on monday before I think of doing anything. I'm such a chicken LMAO My doc did a pelvic on me early on just to check for the placement, size, see if cervix was still closed, and a few other things. Now he has no real reason to do another one unless I come down with a "cold" down there hahaha Nicer way of putting it a? HAHAHA

Good morning Beautiful DMN =) Hope your having a great weekend so far...

AFM: other then work not much going on till next week. I have alot coming up. I am hopefully having a friend come down to visit and over next weekend. The plan is to go to my sisters and make cookies to give to friends and family. It will be a blast. I don't feel like my bump is getting any bigger lol I can still wear my sweat tops and no one knows but if I wear a tight top you can kinda tell.


----------



## westbrja

SDBL - Congrats on the anniversary! :dance:

Kelly - You're perfectly normal to worry, but try not to worry too much. I remember my first and I was so nervous over every little twinge.

Dmn - Can't wait to find out what you're having :happydance:


----------



## dmn1156

Hello ladies well i hope your all well today 

well i went out to do a bit of christmas shopping but cut my trip a bit shorter than i would normally on account i had a bad nights sleep due to someone using my bladder as a trampoline and needing to pee at least 4 times in the night and shopping was no better had to keep finding a toilet so came home in the end 

west i cant wait to find out what im having soo excited how you feeling and doing today 

Shawnie be sure to post what your having as soon as you can monday hope it all goes well and that lo is in a good visible position lol

Kelly hope your doing good today 

SDBL how are you doing 

anyone i may of missed sorry hope your all having a lovely weekend


----------



## shawnie

omg I'll be running home to come on here hahaha... I am so bad with holding info in like that, Im such a big kid .. What's real cool is shortly after mine, is YOURS! YAY!


----------



## westbrja

dmn1156 said:


> Hello ladies well i hope your all well today
> 
> well i went out to do a bit of christmas shopping but cut my trip a bit shorter than i would normally on account i had a bad nights sleep due to someone using my bladder as a trampoline and needing to pee at least 4 times in the night and shopping was no better had to keep finding a toilet so came home in the end
> 
> west i cant wait to find out what im having soo excited how you feeling and doing today
> 
> Shawnie be sure to post what your having as soon as you can monday hope it all goes well and that lo is in a good visible position lol
> 
> Kelly hope your doing good today
> 
> SDBL how are you doing
> 
> anyone i may of missed sorry hope your all having a lovely weekend


I'm good today, no m/s just really sore and big bewbies :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

I am also good, still haven't gotten my milkshake but haven't had ms for 4 days now. Happy about that. Scan is also 11 days away. I got stuff to keep my busy today got to do my last assignment which is going to be a bitch. Then I got to do up my study notes for another chapter for my A&P class, I got it all broken down so I can get it done over the next couple of days without sitting there for hours going crazy.


----------



## dmn1156

Yay shawnie so excited for you and me lol 

west glad your feeling ok sore boobs are a curse sometimes however i dont mind the size increase lol

Kelly glad you got your work sorted hope you get the assignment done and im hope you get your milkshake really soon Send your snow my way id love some snow especially for christmas that would be fantastic lol cant wait to see your first scan pic


----------



## Kelly9

I can't wait to see it either!
I did get my milkshake but am pretty sure it made me feel sick again. I was doing so well to!

Didn't get pretty much anything done on the assignment cause I tried to sleep the ms off, will try and get half of it done tonight. I don't really know what I am doing anyway and hate this course so much that I don't really care if it is half assed so long as I pass.


----------



## wannabeamom

hi girlies cant wait for the scan that are coming up!!!!!!! woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!

kelly glad you had your milkshake!!

and one know when morning (all day sickness) should ease?

xxx


----------



## dmn1156

hi all 

wannabe im afraid there is no hard and fast rule where ms is concerned mine only eased up a couple of weeks ago but technically it should start to ease anytime for you

Kelly sorry your milkshake made you feel sick as much as you want them you may need to wait until you feel better hope the assignment sorts itself out for you im sure you will pass


----------



## Kelly9

I am sure I will pass to but honestly I don't care what I get thats how much of a waste this course was. I have a bit of ms again this morning but am feeling better then yesterday but it is early yet. I guess I should get to work.


----------



## dmn1156

at least with ms sickness you know everything is going as it should hope you get the work done all the same it makes it les hassle for you and you can just enjoy the weeks you have off


----------



## Kelly9

Ok ladies I am officially freaking out... I wiped tonight after peeing and there was the teeniest tiniest bit of blood there... I was shaving hours earlier and thought maybe I nicked myself but couldn't find a nick. It was a very and I mean very small amount but it was bright red. I have my doctors apt tomorrow thank god and haven't had anymore but I am worried. Also cramping still. A bit more then lately but not unbearable maybe a 5 on a scale of 0 -10. DMN how would you rate your cramps on the same scale? ARG!!!!!! I need this little one to stick so bad.


----------



## wannabeamom

hi kelly try not to worry to much hun..i had spotting and bleeding and cramping of all varieties and LO is still doing fine...sometimes people do spot/bleed with no explanation and its a good sign that its stopped now if you are worried have you got a early pregnancy unit to give a call? ours were fantastic and had me in that day
thinking about you and bean hope you are ok, just try and relax hun xxx


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly sorry had to soo go to bed you can get a small bit of beeding or spotting im sure all is fine the cramping i get on a scale of 1 to 10 can easily be between a 5 an 7 if you do get concerned like wannabe said if you have an early pregnancy unit give them a call
thinking of you im sure it will be a good 9 months for you oh and by the way my boobs stopped being sore at about 6 7 weeks but they sure started hurting again in the 2nd trimester


Shawnie hope your scan goes great hurry back and let us all know


----------



## shawnie

Kelly, I agree with wannabe and DMN, I was told when things start to grow some ladies can get some spotting. Spotting isn't always a bad thing but make sure the doc knows and keep an eye on things. There also can be a little pool of blood or a pocket for lack of a better word in there that sometimes comes out. My cramps I think are a bit more not normal due to my fibroid. Mine are 10X worse then normal cramping for me. When there isn't fibroid pains I guess its a 5 on a scale and it's not consistent or progressing over a short time once I lay down and rest..


----------



## shawnie

DMN! I am shaking here lol I have less then 2.5 hours left and woke way way way too early LMAO I went to bed so early I woke 3 times LOL It is poring down rain here now too.. Here in a few im going to make us breakfast then get in the shower. I don't know why I am so nervous right now.. Why do we do that to ourselves? LOL 

How are you feeling today so far? You only have a few more days too, yay!


----------



## dmn1156

Hey shawnie good luck il check in later to hear your exciting news 

I am ok im counting down the days but they seem to be dragging by lol just going to have to keep myself busier lol

i think we just get to excited and nervous cos we always worry about something lol


----------



## Kelly9

OK well it stopped that was all I had so I am not to worried anymore. Got my apt in 45 mins with doc anyway. Was gagging over toilet this morning and my favorite oatmeal tastes like crap. Still cramping but thats normal for me.

Shawnie I so can't wait to hear your news hun!!!!!!!

Thanks for all your replies ladies I appreciate it. I don't think we have an early pregnancy section here, I would just go to emerg if I needed anything.


----------



## Kelly9

OK well it stopped that was all I had so I am not to worried anymore. Got my apt in 45 mins with doc anyway. Was gagging over toilet this morning and my favorite oatmeal tastes like crap. Still cramping but thats normal for me.

Shawnie I so can't wait to hear your news hun!!!!!!!

Thanks for all your replies ladies I appreciate it. I don't think we have an early pregnancy section here, I would just go to emerg if I needed anything.


----------



## dmn1156

pleased it stopped kelly you can also get spotting around times when af is due


----------



## dmn1156

Hurry up shawnie lol we are waiting for your news


----------



## shawnie

HAHAHA omg we are so excited you wanna know what were having?? HAHA gotta wait a few minutes to find out I wanna put up a pic too when I say it hahaha Im such a brat huh? Place your bets now hahaha Just kidding.. brb gonna upload these pics LMAO


----------



## dmn1156

hurry up im dying to see i reckon a girl as your really excited lol


----------



## Kelly9

OMG where are the pics????? Don't leave us hanging!!!!

Oh by the way all is fine with me!


----------



## shawnie

HAHAHA i had a girls name already picked out BUT I was hoping for a boy for DP but he was so happy when he found out it's a :pink: "Kayleigh Ann"

We are measuring a few days OLDER at 18w6D but was told thats normal and my odds of downs was, dig this, 1/5000 and that's with me being an old fart! YAY!! She is a half a pound and her foot is 1 in long lol and HB is 149. A very good day today for sure...
 



Attached Files:







girl 18w3dB.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 9









girl 18w3dE.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## dmn1156

what did the doc say kelly glad all is well for you 

now shawnie hurry up lol


----------



## dmn1156

i said girl lol many congrats shawnie so happy for you my turn on thursaday lol cant wait


----------



## Kelly9

Thats so amazing shawnie! Although I still can't see how they can tell!

My doc said my cervix was closed and there was no sign of blood when she first looked although by the end of my pap there was a bit of blood on the speculum


----------



## shawnie

I am so glad Kelly your ok hun. 

Girls have 3 lines where boys don't.. Some place I posted a link to an awesome site that shows everything on the formation of the genitals and how it looks. I looked up "the nub theory" online (google) and found it.. I saw those 3 lines before the guy even said what she was LOL I was like OMG, I SEE 3 lines and he laughed and said, Yep you do see 3 lines.. LMAO Told DP we need a boy dog now with all the girls in the house hahaha

Dmn now I can't wait to hear your news! OMG ok I have to go get my hair done lol then work. I hope everyone's day is a great one! Theres still sunshine even on a rainy day!


----------



## dmn1156

lol im guessing boy for me lol but only 3 days and counting and i will know for definite

kelly those pap smears can make you bleed so glad it is all ok for you you really deserve this


----------



## Kelly9

Hey shawnie do you have that website? I would be interested in taking a look at it.

I am relieved to I haven't even has spotting yet from pap but I saw the blood on the speculum so won't be surprised if I get some in the next day or so. It will be brown by then.

Why do you think it is a boy DMN?


----------



## westbrja

Shawnie - I'm so excited for you. I love having a dtr and you will too.
Kelly - I wanted to mention I had spotting when I wiped with DS and he turned 3 today. I know you still fret at the sight of it tho.
Dmn - How you holding up waiting for you turn? So excited for you too.
AFM - Sorry I been away, I've been studying for finals and we celebrated DS's bday today. Not much else to report here. Just passing time until our appt next Friday. Oh yeah, and my belly is poking out so much. DB even made a comment. He notices things but usually doesn't comment lol.
Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## wannabeamom

hi girls!!

kelly glad your spoting has stopped!!

shawnie yay for the girl!!!! the pics look great!!!!

dmn cant wait for yours (boy boy boy boy!!! ;) )

i phoned the mw today i was a little concerned as all i have been ale to keep down for quite a few weeks is fruit and water anything else comes straight back up so was worried that baby might not be getting enough? she told me tht it will just take from my supply (prob why im 4 and half pounds lighter than before i was preg?) so feeling a little reassured just hope she doesnt think im daft!!


----------



## wannabeamom

just noticed i seem to be the only one without a bump buddy :( i wanna buddy :( x


----------



## dmn1156

wannabe you can always join me and shawnie your not that far behind 

Kelly i dont know what makes me think boy just do i think maybe cos my last 2 have been boys so i just figure id get a set lol

west you need to take a break lol im doing ok got a bit of a headache today but other than that doing ok lol oh apart from i had mcdonalds last night and boy did i suffer with heartburn and gas think that was the tums that kept making me burp tho lol


----------



## shawnie

Kelly9 said:


> Hey shawnie do you have that website? I would be interested in taking a look at it.
> 
> I am relieved to I haven't even has spotting yet from pap but I saw the blood on the speculum so won't be surprised if I get some in the next day or so. It will be brown by then.
> 
> Why do you think it is a boy DMN?

 Kelly, here is the site. I thought for sure i'd not be able to find it but I had it saved haha Nub theory The angle picture made me think my 12w scan was showing a girl. It's very interesting to see..


----------



## shawnie

Great to see you west =) I bet your belly looks so cute. 

wannabeamom, We would love to be your bump buddy if you like =) I was told the baby will get its nutrients from you no matter how you eat. That's why they say to take vitamins and all that. It's not uncommon for ladies to not eat much early on and loose weight. They start to get alarmed more into the second tri if you still continue to not eat much. A friend of mine was hospitalized a few times due to her MS and not eating through out her pregnancy. Both her babies are perfect, much older now but she told me her story and I was shocked she had MS the whole pregnancy's and never gained any weight at all. I wonder if you can handle broths, peaches, celery, cream soups, noodle soups, health shakes, yogurts, and things like that?

Dmn do you have any pref on gender? only two more days!!!!!


----------



## wannabeamom

ahhhh thanks girlies would love to be bump buddies with you!! :D

i asked the mw about vitamins and she said theres no need to take them so not sure what to do? i def cant eat yoghurts, or milk or shakes (couldnt before pregnancy either) i try to eat cheese but that comes straight up too i will try some soup though that sounds good x


----------



## shawnie

Wannabe Ill add you now sweets.. OMG she said no vitamins? I know my doctor said in first tri he would rather me eat my vitamins then take them but if your not eating then id try and take them with what ever you can handle to keep down.. I guess some ladies get sick on the vitamins and make it worse but for me I didn't get sick on taking them... Everyone does things different and theres no right or wrong way of doing it..


----------



## Melsue129

Wow, I had like 5 pages to read..... Sorry we've been super busy at home and Ive been stressing at work, drama.... But Im back....

Shawnie -- soooooo excited that you are having a little girl.. sooo sweet, you can dress her up, do her hair and talk to her about boys... so exciting, congrats... Do you have your 12week scan pic of the nub part so I can compare to mine??? I was thinking girl when I saw my nub pic also, but trying not to get my hopes up...LOL

DMN - i bet you are excited!!!!! cant wait to hear what you are having... yay!!!

Kelly - glad your spotting stopped.. I had some around week 5 for a day and they took me in for an early scan. but all was well thank god.. I got a pap about 3 weeks ago and I bled for 4 days that was horrible but they say it does happen, but it happened to me right after the pap, literally before I left the office, so you are probably in the safe zone now.... Glad everything seems to be going well, did they schedule you for a scan or anything like that yet???

Wannabe - I dont have a bump buddy either and we are really close in gestational age, wanna be my buddy too????

So sorry if I forgot anyone.... I hope everyone is having a good day!!!!!


----------



## dmn1156

Shawnie i would like a girl but i dont think it is going to happen il just be happy with a healthy baby lol 

melsue glad your doing well lol im sure wannabe would love an extra bump buddy lol add away i think the more bump buddies the better lol i am super excited about my scan got everything crossed all is ok and that lo decides to behave and co-operate this time lol


wannabe i only took vitamins till 12 weeks but i eat fruit and veg anyway try vegatable soup that has a lot of goodness in it 

i have a sensitive tingling in my right side of my back today it is sensitive to touch as well hope it eases up later. The time seems to be dragging by or is it just me cos i want thursday to come quicker lol


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all,

Shawnie that site was cool
Melsue I didn't get an additional scan I Have one in 8 days so not long to go now. The amount I spotted was so small and only lasted that one time that I honestly think it was from a shaving nick. I haven't wanted to wax so went back to razor.

My cat is stealing my chocolate milk! 

I have been retching in the mornings now though, can still keep food down though, was weighed yesterday and haven't gained or lost weight still the same which is good by me.


----------



## Kelly9

Oh DMN my mil had three boys and they turned out wonderfully and she loves them so much. I hope you get your girl but boys are just as great.


----------



## wannabeamom

i took folic acid until 12 weeks do yu think i should take something else?? eeekk so confusing!!

and mel good to see you back!!! yeah i would love to be your bump buddy!!!!!!!! yay!!!!!!!! i will add you on thanks :D

kelly's cat step away from the choc milk!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmn1156

I love my boys to bits and my 3 year old is the most loving little boy always giving me cuddles he is soo sweet. I just go past the girl clothes generally but everything looks so adorable lol but i would not be with out my boys so i really dont mind what i have lol 

wannabe i would not worry about taking any extra vitamins as the placenta will have taken over by now and your lo will get all the nutrients and vitamins they need from that unless you feel you need them other than that id just try and eat fruit and veg where possible


----------



## westbrja

Hi gals! Sorry I've been away I've had so much studying to do. Wed is the last day of class for a month! Yay!! I need a break. 
Wannabe - Congrats on your baby girl! My dtr and I are so much alike its funny (sometimes not so funny). I'm sure you'll have so much fun with her.
Kelly - Glad all is well with you and your LO. When's classes end for you? Sorry I forgot.
Dmn - Make sure you post right away after your scan!
Melsue - How ya doing huni?

Been a bit down lately as DB and I are arguing more often. We haven't spoken in 2 days. We just walk past each other and don't even acknowledge one another. I think he's being an ass and he thinks I'm being a bitch and we're both to stubborn to give in. I hope we can get thru this. Tonight at the dinner table DS said "Daddy, you don't love mom?" DB said of course I love your mother, dryly. I burst into tears and had to get up. We try not to argue in front of the children but they can obviously sense something is not right. DD asked me why I was sad and that made me cry more. Sorry to go on and on its just that my friends are so biased and I just needed to vent. Well better get back to studying.


----------



## Kelly9

Well I hope it all works out west. I mean is whatever you are fighting about so important that you can't be the first to take the first step? I guess you just have to decide whats worth it. I am very blessed DH and I rarely ever fight. We disagree but it never makes it to fight stage.

My last day technically was today but I have one exam next week. Got to get studying.
Had some brown marks in panties tonight and no it wasn't pooh, it was old blood likely from pap 2 days ago that is making its way out so not worrying about it. Also been retching tons again nothing has come out yet but being nauseous most of the day sucks. Well I am off to bed.


----------



## shawnie

Hi West, I hope things get better hun. I'm not sure of all that's going on. I just hope things get better... I myself feel lifes too short to stay mad at anyone, even if I am in the right. lol I know that sounds corny but I feel it takes too much energy from me to stay mad and you never know what will happen that day or the next. DP and I have "discussions" off and on but one of us always makes sure to get it resolved fast. For me, arguing never resolves anything, communication does. For me, sometimes communicating can be hard when trying not to cause an argument so trying a non defensive tactic sometimes works for me. Not sure any of that even made sense.

Kelly, not that you need it but good luck on your test, blow it out of the water lady! =)


----------



## wannabeamom

hi girlies

thanks west but i dont actually know what im having yet its shawnie thats having a girl :D hope you and DB manage to sort things out soon :(

kelly good luck with your exam xx


----------



## Melsue129

Awe West, I hope everything turns out okay with you and your other half... It really sucks to fight and it puts unneeded stress on you and the baby so the quicker it gets resolved the better... Stay strong and try to talk to him... He needs to understand this isnt good for you right now.. :cry:

Wannabe - Im going to add you as my bump buddy... yay!!!!

Kelly- glad to hear you are keeping food down, thats great! Same with me I gagged and gagged but only threw up once during the whole time I had MS... At my 12 week appt they weighed me and I didnt gain or lose a pound so you are probably right on target... You must be soooo excited about your scan coming up... yay!!!

DMN - you must also be really counting the minutes for your scan, I would be going nuts by now.... eeekekkk....

Shawnie I hope you are doing great!!!! Buying any girls clothing yet?? hee hee


----------



## dmn1156

Hi all how you all doing 

god time is going soooo slowly im trying to keep myself busy and occupied but it is dragging by tomorrow is going to take forever to get here lol


----------



## Kelly9

DMN hang in there you will make it then of course you will come straight to your computer and tell all of us!


----------



## dmn1156

i certainly will lol il drive home as quick as i can lol my appointment is at 1.40pm so i should of posted by time you all log in lol


----------



## Melsue129

Oh cool so we will have a lil surprise when we log on first time.. :wohoo: CANT WAIT!!!!


----------



## dmn1156

yes you should do it is 5.55pm here and me or wannabe are usually the first to post lol so i should be home and have posted by the time you all log in


----------



## westbrja

Well just finished my A&P lecture final. Think I did decent. I probably could have done better but my mind just wasn't there. On my way to take the lab final now.
Thanks for all the kind words ladies, they do help.
Sorry wannabe for mixing you up :blush:. When posting from my phone I can't see other posts and have to reply from memory. My mind is so clogged right now I don't rely much on it.
Still going at it with DB :cry:. I just wanna start crying right now. He blames me all the time for anything that goes wrong in our relationship and never admits fault. I know right now he's just there for the kids cause he's told me that. I just wish we could end what's going on cuz I really need him right now. :cry: Sorry to keep bringing down the mood. I better get to class.


----------



## dmn1156

West it sounds like your really going through it some men can be such pigs why would he want another one if he is going to be all arsey with you it is just not on tell him he needs to get a grip and sort himself out or you will kick his ass or send him here and we will kick it for him lol keep your chin up and try and relax and ignore him for a few days glad your doing good at your exams you go girl give the world what for xx


----------



## westbrja

Where would we be without Dmn? You made me smile, thanks!


----------



## dmn1156

Your welcome hun i hope you feel better soon nothing worse than what you are going through i have been there hope he bucks his ideas right up lol


----------



## Kelly9

So nauseous.....


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly sorry your feeling sick you will feeli better soon im sure 

West how are things going with you did you kick DB butt

how is everyone else today 

afm only 3 hours to go till my scan wish me luck im quite nervous and excited il update as soon as i get back


----------



## shawnie

I woke early DMN to see if there was news from you hahaha I am so excited lol

Kelly, awww I know how you feel lady! It will pass. All I did while having MS was count the days till the placenta took over and then prayed ms stopped after that and it did =) only about 6 or so more weeks lady! Try not to be scared to try new things to help ease it. You know what, I just remembered I did that helped a few times was tomato soup with grounded ginger in it and crackers... Something id never put together normally but it helped me a few times..

Melsue so good to see ya lady.. I am doing well thanks..

West sending you tons of hugs...


----------



## dmn1156

Ladies im trying to get a picture uploaded but my scanner is playing up scan went well and i am having a girl so im really excited hope your all well and il get a pic up asap but they are not very good ones she would not stay still


----------



## shawnie

OMG OMG OMG did I say omg? :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::pink::pink::pink::friends::wohoo:\\:D/ hope I got all the excited smilys lol Congrats lady!!! I can't wait to see the pictures now. whoot whoot...


----------



## westbrja

Yeah it's a :pink:!!!! Oh you girls are gonna have so much fun with your daughters. Me and Savannah have a ball together! Great news! :happydance:

AFM - DB and I have came around a bit. Still not overly talkative but tolerating each other. I got great news on my lecture final 93% YAY!!! That means I might get an A in the class overall. I'm so excited! :happydance:

How's everyone doing today?
Kelly - How ya feeling? I hope you aren't :sick:


----------



## dmn1156

thank you ladies im soooo excited i cant believe it is a girl im so over the moon the pics are a bit blurry she would not stay still lol. but she showed me the 3 lines and everything no boy bits present lol only thing is she did say it was breech and is stampeding on my bladder which is what is causing the pain low down im just hoping she turns


----------



## westbrja

Don't worry Dmn, there's plenty of time for that baby to flip around :winkwink:. I know a girl who's baby turned 2 hours before she went into labor.


----------



## dmn1156

i hope she turns way before that lol my bladder is not a trampoline lmao maybe now i have stopped calling her him she might behave i was so sure it was a boy lol they did also say she was on the big side but that she could slow down i hope so my DS was 8lb 9 ouch


----------



## westbrja

I had little babies, 5lbs 8oz and 5lbs 11oz but they were both c-sections anyway. I'm not sure about this one. If my doctor will even do a vaginal after 2 sections there is a slighty increased risk, only 0.7%, of uterine rupture. You ahve 2 boys now right Dmn?


----------



## dmn1156

a bit blurry but here she is lol


----------



## dmn1156

yes i have 2 boys at the mo my first was7lb14 oz and my second was 8lb 9 god knows what this one will weigh


----------



## Melsue129

OMG DMN - sooooo excited you are having a little girl.... Yay!!!! :wohoo: now you can stop at all of the lil girls clothes in the store and coo over them... and if I were you I would definitely start shopping - you sooooo have an excuse now.... Woo Hoo... Soo excited for you!!!!

Kelly - sorry you feel so sick honey... Food always helped me when I got nauseous - I ate and ate and ate... stuff that didnt smell much, grilled cheese, cereal, tomatoe soup, mac and cheese... Keep something in your stomach at all times, it helps.... My MS really started to lessen around 10 weeks so I hope you are sooner like that....


----------



## westbrja

Your US pic is precious DMN :thumbup:

I got my blood drawn today and my hcg is 4881. Does that seem a bit low for 6.3 weeks? Actually if you go by my O date I'm 5.6 days.


----------



## Kelly9

Is that precious girl sucking her thumb? Cause thats what it looks like. DMN I am so happy you are getting a girl! 

Not nauseous yet today but thats cause I didn't brush my teeth, I know it sounds gross but something normally kick starts it and normally it is that. I am not going anywhere so we'll see how long I can stay ms free. Got to study anyway exam on tues!!!! Got like 80 pages to read a make notes on.


----------



## dmn1156

yes she is totally obsessed with her hands lol oh and kicking my bladder which is quite uncomfortable 

west i think that is within range il have a check

kelly when your feeling sick have you tried ginger bread and i have to say brushing my teeth is what kicks starts me off being sick


----------



## wannabeamom

hi grrrr wish i wasnt late coming on here i missed your post dmn!!!! WOW CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! a girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

west no worries about the mix up...maybe it was a preminition??? well done on the 93% bet you are well pleased!!

mel yay on the buddy add :)

kelly sorry about the sickness ive been pretty rotton aswel hoping it passes soon!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## dmn1156

thank you wannabe im well chuffed it's a girl i had convinced myself i was having a boy


----------



## cbmommy

Hi ladies. I'm sorry that I haven't come on here much lately. I've just been busy. I hope everyone is doing well and feeling good! My ms has eased up a lot this week. I hope it stays that way!! I've had enough! I went for my first doctor's appt on Tuesday. I didn't get an ultrasound or anything. I will be doing that next Wednesday. But it was confirmed that I'm pregnant. I'm due on July 3, 2010. I got a ton of blood work done. 7 vials!! My arm looks like it's been beaten by a bat it's so bruised!! I also got a pelvic exam. We did a lot of family history questions. All seems to be well so far. I'm just very anxious to see the baby. The ultrasound I'm getting is mainly to detect any kind of down syndrome but at least it's an ultrasound! I'm nervous. I'm in a funk today because I've lost a lot of my bump buddies to mc very recently. It really, really scares me.


----------



## Csunshine013

dmn1156 said:


> Ladies im trying to get a picture uploaded but my scanner is playing up scan went well and i am having a girl so im really excited hope your all well and il get a pic up asap but they are not very good ones she would not stay still

WOOP WOOP WOOP!!!!!!!

Oh so very excited for you dmn!:hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

thank you csunshine im so over the moon how you feeling


----------



## dmn1156

west i posted in 2ww about hcg levels but here they are again for you

3
5 - 50 (less than 5 means you are not pregnant)

4
5 - 426

5
19 - 7,340

6
1,080 - 56,500

7-8
7,650 - 229,000

9-12*
25,700 - 288,000


----------



## Kelly9

Hey csunshine, bump buddy glad to see you over here! I haven't really been nauseous today gagged a few times over a dirty dish but thats it. Is it normal for it to come and go?


----------



## cbmommy

It is defintely normal for it to come and go. Mine went away for a whole week once. But then came back full force the following week. Mine has now let up a bit. I gag over a lot of smelly things too.


----------



## westbrja

Hey Csunshine can I add you as a bump buddy? I'm gonna go ahead :haha: You gals have been with me since the beginning of my journey. I know it hasn't been as long as some of yours.


----------



## Kelly9

Glad to know rebecca! I worry sometimes when it is gone then curse it when it is back. I have gagged a couple times today but it didn't lead to ms which is nice. I also got me some diclectin so hopefully that will take care of the rest got my special prenatal vits to, they shouldn't back me up like the over the counter ones do but they can cause nausea! lol so diclectin will be good even though it causes extreme tierdness. 

I meet my delivery doc tomorrow! Eek!


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly mine went away completely by about 8 weeks but boy did it return with a vengence about a week later lol


----------



## Melsue129

westbrja said:


> Your US pic is precious DMN :thumbup:
> 
> I got my blood drawn today and my hcg is 4881. Does that seem a bit low for 6.3 weeks? Actually if you go by my O date I'm 5.6 days.

West - look at my signature - the Oct 1 date was my results and that was 4.5 weeks so it looks like you are right on target.... No worries... :thumbup:


----------



## Melsue129

hey Rebecca , nice to see you are doing okay and feeling better...

Kelly brushing my teeth was always horrible in the morning... eeeekkkk... I dont gag as much now thank god!

Csunchine - glad to see you here.... :hugs: Hope you are feeling okay...

DMN - was your OH there when you found out it was a girl? or how did you tell him?? What was his reaction??? 

Hope everyones doing good today... I have a nasty cold that Im trying to kick... :cry: sucks...


----------



## cbmommy

Kelly9 said:


> Glad to know rebecca! I worry sometimes when it is gone then curse it when it is back. I have gagged a couple times today but it didn't lead to ms which is nice. I also got me some diclectin so hopefully that will take care of the rest got my special prenatal vits to, they shouldn't back me up like the over the counter ones do but they can cause nausea! lol so diclectin will be good even though it causes extreme tierdness.
> 
> I meet my delivery doc tomorrow! Eek!

I was really worried too when it just disappeared one week. I was so sick the week before and then it was just gone! But then the following week it graced me with it's presence again. It's very on and off now. Monday I felt horrible. Tues and Wednesday I was ok. Now Thursday and Friday are not so good. I have to constantly be eating something. If my stomach gets too empty it's all over for me. I'm going to start my 11th week on Saturday. I really hope it goes away completely soon!! I hope yours isn't too harsh on you. 

Good luck meeting your delivery doctor.


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello loves! I am so blessed to be over her again so soon! I hope your all feeling better sounds like ms has gotten the majority of you. I don't have any sickness yet. My @@'s are very very sore though mostly during the day and then at night not so bad.

I got a call back from the nurse today and I told her that I've been doing the 50mg progesteron suppositories and the baby aspirin and she was good with that but said she would talk to the Dr and make sure all was good.

I have my early scan Jan. 5th at 3:15pm CST WOOOP WOOOP!!! I so want to make it until Aug this time! I have been put on so many prayer chains it's just funny what lengths we go to just to have a baby. LOL

West I would love to be your bump buddy!


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine im so glad your over here with us and im hoping it all sticks for you this time the really sore @@'s are always a good sign everything that i can cross i will lol 

Melsue he was at home with DS as we could not take him with us as he can be a little willful when he gets bored so my friend came with me he is really pleased it is a girl only he keeps coming out with horrible names so i have told him to shut up now and il pick by myself lmao i really hope you kick that cold they are horrible had mine for ages but then it developed into flu i hope that you kick it quickly

Hope everyone else is doing good today


----------



## wannabeamom

hi girlies!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SUNSHINEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!! so good to see you over here :D :D :D congrats hun!!!!!!!!!

mel hope you get rid of the cold very soon!!! 

dmn loving the names so far!!!

shawnie have you thought of any yet??

well after weeeeeks of not keeping anything down i have raided the pringles and ate a whole tube :( think i may be seeing them again very soon :( but i was soooooooooo hungry!!!


----------



## dmn1156

Glad you managed to eat something wannabe and thank you the names are better than anything my OH has come out with Agatha was one not a chance and the other was crystal so i have said il choose before he comes out with anything else he has been watching too much tv lol


----------



## wannabeamom

lol my belly is still rumbling i could eat a horse!!! ohhhhhhh think you should def stick with your choices ;)

xx


----------



## dmn1156

maybe you should eat something you really fancy whilst your hungry lol and i intend to stick with my choices far more appropriate lol


----------



## wannabeamom

well i decided to have a yummy scrummy chinese and so far its stayed down.......and belly is still rumbling which is great as normally it is churning by now and not even hit the stomach before starting to do a u turn yipeeeeeeeeeeee

one thing thats slightly worrying tonight is i had a bit of a gush of discharge it was clear but very wet and now i feel very wet...is this normal at this stage as all this seems to have dried up weeks ago and now i feel like im on knicker watch again...am i just being paranoid?? eeeek!!!


----------



## wannabeamom

oh and did anyone else know that blanche from corrie has died??? where have i been all week???? the first i heard about it tonight :( x


----------



## dmn1156

yes Maggie jones died last week but then im a northener lol so everyone was talking about it as for the discharge it can come and go i had the same thing happen the other day it will take a couple of days but it will dry up again but if it gets smelly in any way go to docs you may have thrush or an infection easily cleared up and nothing to worry about. glad you kept that chinese down maybe your over the worst now.

afm id like control of my bladder back now please this baby is so kicking my bladder and on a nerve as well i think as it hurts to walk got a stabbing pain in the groin when i do please will she move round the other way breech is not a good position for me lol and no sign of her moving either


----------



## wannabeamom

thanks just wasnt sure if it comes and goes like that! sorry to hear about your bladder!! hopefully she will turn soon and take some pressure off it!!

sooo pleased the food is staying down the only thing is though, not that i enjoy morning sickness but if thats the worst of it done i have no other symptoms lol!!


----------



## dmn1156

oh trust me there is plenty to come another couple of weeks you wil start to get leaky [email protected]@@s then ther is the fluttering that may start in another 4 to 6 weeks and there is also as baby gets bigger the frequent trips to the loo again lol plenty to come

I hope she turns soon too im in the loo every 10 mins or so it is not good especially when im out and you cant find a toilet for love nor money lol


----------



## Kelly9

Poor DMN! I hope she turns to! I told my DH he couldn't name our girl when we have one he wants to name her sherry!!! No offense to any sherry's out there but I don't like that name at all! Knew a really mean one and she ruined it. 

Only slight ms for me today the meds I was given seem to work well so I am confident all will be ok. 

This will be a copy and paste but this was my day in a nut shell...
So had a bit of a scare today on the way to meet my delivery doc! Was on the big highway when my car lost control and went sliding, I couldn't get it to stop and before I knew it I was planted firmly in the meridian surrounded by snow. No one was in the lanes next to me so no one was hurt car wasn't damaged. The snow was so deep it stopped me from crossing the meridian into oncoming traffic but it sure made me want to shit myself! Called hubby crying asking for a tow truck number. I settled down pretty quick it was more a fright then anything. 145 bucks later to! Just to be pulled from the ditch! I'll get 100 back from my auto coverage but still so expensive! I guess I was just happy to be out of the meridian and back on the road. I was 20 mins late for apt but doc still saw me.


----------



## Csunshine013

Awe thanks wannabe so glad to hear that food is staying down and tasting good! :thumbup:

dmn just wait until she decided to kick you in croch from the inside. OMG it will make you want to double over, but that only happens ever now and then towards the end when there's not a whole lot of room left. :dohh: When I was pg with DD yrs ago she finally dropped and I could eat on Easter and boy did I ever eat! LOL

Kelly already told you what I think about your little spin out! Very scarey.

afm going to pharmacy and picking up new suppositories so then at least I'm not having to put two up there just one twice a day :dohh:


----------



## wannabeamom

hmmmmmm leaky boobs dont sound too pleasent!!!

kelly hope you are ok!!!! sounds very scary!!!

sunshine hope you get your suppositories sorted!!!

well i managed to keep my chinese down last night and now i really want another one!!!!!!!!! been sick a few times this morning though :( xx


----------



## dmn1156

wannabeamom said:


> hmmmmmm leaky boobs dont sound too pleasent!!!
> 
> kelly hope you are ok!!!! sounds very scary!!!
> 
> sunshine hope you get your suppositories sorted!!!
> 
> well i managed to keep my chinese down last night and now i really want another one!!!!!!!!! been sick a few times this morning though :( xx

wannabe its not too bad just colostrum starting in your body lol just another good sign hope the sickness eases up for you soon


----------



## Kelly9

I am ok bubs is ok to. Just scared but I got right back in my car and DH's car and drove a lot more yesterday. DH was sweet told me to drop him off and pick him up so I could have his car which is bigger and safer cause it is heavier. 

It must suck taking those sunshine but anything for bubs right!

wannabe: I hope you feel better soon. I actually haven't been to bad the last couple of days my meds have been helping to. Got these preggie pops at the maternity store to and they are candies you suck on and they are suppose to help with ms. I haven't actually thrown up but i keep retching. Not pleasant.


----------



## dmn1156

kelly glad your doing ok always good to get back in the driving seat 

csunshine i know they are a pain to take the things we have to do for a sticky bean just hang in there


----------



## Kelly9

Ok ladies this may be TMI but after 4 weeks of being incredibly horny and a very erotic dream last night I caved and had an orgasm thanks to DH. I was worried about cramping and spotting but didn't really have either, maybe a few cramps but nothing else. It felt so wonderful! I will wait till wednesdays scan before I do it again though and if no spotting by then I will assume all is safe and good.


----------



## Kelly9

How is everyone today? I am nauseous again... what else is new.


----------



## wannabeamom

hi lovelies!

kelly not sure about that guess its just trial and error!! if alls good though would love to hear as im def getting redy for some :D

im also still feeling ill, managed to keep a couple of meals in but tbh felt worse for doing that as felt sooooooooooo sick!! but on the plus side think im now in the second trimester???

xxx


----------



## dmn1156

Hi Ladies not been able to get on kept getting down for maintenance message 

Wannabe woohoo second trimester enjoy it and hope you feel better soon

Kelly if it feels good then id do it im sure your scan will go really well really excited for you cant wait to see your pics 

hope everyone else is doing well

afm im doing ok baby still very obviously breech and seems to enjoy kicking my bladder it is however getting uncomfortable now and im now having to get up a couple of times in the night as she seems to come to life at night lol other than that im doing ok


----------



## westbrja

I was lost during all that downtime yesterday too.

Kelly - See my msg to you in the 2ww about :sex: :haha:

Wannabe - Soooo sorry abt the m/s. I've started having little bouts here and there but I'm not complaining as it goes away very quickly and doesn't happen often. Feel better soon :flower:

Hey to all the other ladies! How are we?


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies well so far so good. I keep holding my breath everytime I go to the loo.I must say that my @@'s are more tender than they have every been with the other pg's this year so I'm just cruising day by day. 

Kelly there is nothing wrong with having an Orgasm and they do say that sex is oh so much better LOL :blush:

Wannabe hope you start feeling better soon.

West how are you feeling?

I got into an arguement with DH yesterday and I had so much anger that I didn't know what I was going to do. Has anybody else went through this stage or is it just me?


----------



## westbrja

Csunshine013 said:


> Hello ladies well so far so good. I keep holding my breath everytime I go to the loo.I must say that my @@'s are more tender than they have every been with the other pg's this year so I'm just cruising day by day.
> 
> Kelly there is nothing wrong with having an Orgasm and they do say that sex is oh so much better LOL :blush:
> 
> Wannabe hope you start feeling better soon.
> 
> West how are you feeling?
> 
> I got into an arguement with DH yesterday and I had so much anger that I didn't know what I was going to do. Has anybody else went through this stage or is it just me?

Oh trust me sweetie I have. Last Monday I went so far as to start hitting DB :blush:. We have really been going through a lot lately to the point of I'm having to decide if it's healthier to be with him or without him right now :cry:. I couldn't help myself that day I just snapped. I'm not proud of it and don't condone it either just didn't know what to do.


----------



## Csunshine013

westbrja said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies well so far so good. I keep holding my breath everytime I go to the loo.I must say that my @@'s are more tender than they have every been with the other pg's this year so I'm just cruising day by day.
> 
> Kelly there is nothing wrong with having an Orgasm and they do say that sex is oh so much better LOL :blush:
> 
> Wannabe hope you start feeling better soon.
> 
> West how are you feeling?
> 
> I got into an arguement with DH yesterday and I had so much anger that I didn't know what I was going to do. Has anybody else went through this stage or is it just me?
> 
> Oh trust me sweetie I have. Last Monday I went so far as to start hitting DB :blush:. We have really been going through a lot lately to the point of I'm having to decide if it's healthier to be with him or without him right now :cry:. I couldn't help myself that day I just snapped. I'm not proud of it and don't condone it either just didn't know what to do.Click to expand...

Thank God I'm not alone! I snapped last night after a huge filled day of disappointment and all he could do was laugh at me and I was so angry that I smacked him across the face and hard, I think I stunned him but he wasn't laughing anymore. :dohh:


----------



## dmn1156

Ah ladies i know where your coming from i feel like i do everything well i do but it makes so angry i told OH if he cant help to just go and be a dirty slob somewhere else was really losing it lol

Csunshine glad you seem to be doing ok


----------



## Melsue129

Hey ladies... Glad everyone seems to be doing okay... Man I had alot to read up on... Tried to get on yesterday with no luck.... Everyone must have been having withdrawals...

Wannabe and Kelly - I hope you both start to feel better soon....

Wannabe welcome to the second tri - :wohoo: its suppose to get easier now so just hang in there... When is your next scan?

Kelly - you must be counting the hours and soo excited.. Cant wait to see your beanie pics!!! Post them as soon as you can... I am happy you are okay from your car accident, very scary - we had frozen roads here this morning and I was slipping and sliding, I went real slow to work, I was late and I didnt care it was too dangerous to be going fast for me... Very scary... Ekkkk... But glad you are okay.

Csunshine - sorry you had a rough night with the DH, mine gets me too sometimes, men can be so insensitive sometimes and they certainly dont get what we are going thru at all... Ive been real lucky lately with my DH (knocked on wood) I think he's learning more as the weeks go by... Hang in there.. I did have those angry bouts but not many because by that time I was sick as a dog and was afraid if I opened my mouth I was gag more... LOL..

DMN - sorry your lil girl is still playing jumping jacks on your bladder... eeeekkkk.. that has to suck... I also love your name choices..... DH and I again were talking about names lastnight we can never decide on specific ones and all we talk about is girls name so most likely this kid will be a boy... LOL

Sorry if I forgot anyone, hope all is well!!!!

Im doing okay - finished our Christmas decorations this weekend so the house is festive.. DH is totally into Christmas this year and all the past years he was total opposite couldnt care less. He came home with ornaments that say Babys first Christmas, ect... He was sooo funny... Im feeling better and my belly is really starting to pop out, I look like a skinny girl with a beer belly... Kind of weird... LOL


----------



## Kelly9

Hi everyone, sorry about the fight with DH csunshine but, and I am not bragging, DH and I don't fight like that. In almost 7 years we never have. I mean we get upset with one another but when that happens we don't talk for a couple of hours or a cry a little then we make up. I like that we don't fight cause I used to fight with my mom a lot when I lived at home and I hated it. DH hates fighting to so I reckon thats how it will always be although I do get frustrated that he doesn't help clean. He has been good since i went back to class and got knocked up and all though, better then usual.

I will post piccys when I get home, I will have to figure out how to do it I only did it once before but that was a while ago.

Well need to study more then anything at this point.


----------



## Csunshine013

I never get physical but something snapped and I did. I usually just get miffed and tell him about it and then we go on. I do have verbal fights with him and he knows he was in the wrong last night about not coming to DD's Christmas program, bth he was probably a little drunk to go to church so didn't want him there anyway. I hate that when I tried to reach him his phone was shut off! He claims it died but I know for a fact that there were two others there he could have used their phones!

Ok enough about that. 

Upload those pics Kelly!


----------



## westbrja

Our's never get physical either, but that day I could't help it.

Oh be careful of those H1N1 vaccines preggo ladies. There has been some talk around the hospital about them causing m/c due to the increased level of mercury. I don't know all the facts and am not sure how valid this is but IMO I would't test it. Ive already had mine back in October so I can't do anything about it now.


----------



## Kelly9

Ok as a student nurse I would like to tell you the H1N1 shot cannot cause mc's due to mercury! There is less mercury in there then a can of tuna! And I am pretty sure a can of tuna doesn't cause mc's either! West not shooting you down since you said you had no idea but I get frustrated when other people spread myths around about something that is definitely needed especially by preggo ladies, to people who don't know about the vaccine,we are the highest group at risk for contracting H1N1 and there are severe consequences to getting it and being sick. I got mine like cd3 of the cycle I got PG. ALso there is also a shot that is non adjuvent that doesn't have the mercury at all. 

Ok rant done. I recommend us all having it but respect those who choose not to so long as it is an informed decision. If you're not sure ask your GP. 

Oh god Oh god Oh god I got my notes done but haven't studied them, went to my room to read them then fell asleep for a couple of hours! Crazy baby!


----------



## dmn1156

sorry not been on been preparing for DS birthday tomorrow what a lot i had to do lol 

Melsue all i had picked out was boys names so had to rethink when i found out it was a girl lol i think so far i am settled on Lucie i like the fact it is spelt with the ie it is different lol

Csunshine men are so dopey sometimes i dont think they think about their excuses before they actually say them or they would not come out with such stupid things sometimes lol 

Kelly hope your getting the study done you need too and that your ms stays away while you get through that exam 

West it looks like i am not going to be offered the H1N1 jab anyway as my surgery dont seem to have any in how you doing today 

anyway im off to my bed now it is nearly 1am and im exhausted lol and i have a list of things to do later midwife collect birthday cake go shopping for party food and then get home to cook and set it all up i need help lol 

anyway hope your all well and if driving in bad weather take care on the roads il pop in tomorrow at some point between breathing lmao


----------



## dmn1156

kelly hope you get done i looked into the shot and said i would get it but everytime i phone my surgery all i get is we will contact you when it is available whenever that may be i dont know


----------



## Kelly9

Well if you can DMN get it but we have a shortage out here to so sometimes it is not possible just take extra good care of yourself and stay away from sickies! I got mine cause I am in health care so was lucky.


----------



## wannabeamom

hi girlies how are you all today??

sunshine hope you are feeling a bit better and you and dh have kissed and made up xx

my next scan is on the 1st feb wish it was sooner though...got into a bit of a stress last night with worrying...apart from the ms and feeling sleepy i have no other symptoms...even the sore boobies have gone, i know lots of people say that symptoms come and go but i cant help but worry :( see the midwife on the 29th so hopefully she will try and find a heartbeat

xxx


----------



## shawnie

Howdy doo ladies...

I got my shot a while back. It was one of those things when I went in for my visit they said oh here take this lol. I had a friend over for the weekend and saw my sister a few days ago and both of them told me yesterday the are sick now! I hope I don't catch it. Guess I'll know in a few days.

wannabeamom, I didn't have sore BB's at all.. Now off and on I have sore nipples and leaking but nothing real terrible. As best to my knowledge, sore bb's don't last the whole pregnancy with some people. Sure there are exceptions but most people I've spoke to said it went away then came back later. I'd try not to worry about symptoms too much lady. You will make yourself sick with worry. I know I worried a little in the start due to only having the two symptoms but now I'm just trying to enjoy being pregnant and thinking positive... The only ones I have been having now is growing pains, heartburn, and swollen BB's (not sore just enlarged lol).

AFM, Had a night of some pains. I was in bed way early in the fetal position tossing and turning. Not sure if she's kicking my fibroid or shes just growing again and making room. I ended up having a few sips of wine once I realized the normal tylenol wasn't helping (3 or more hours of pain).. I haven't been drinking at all but lastnight I was thinking, ok should I take the strong meds with codeine or a few little sips of wine? I choose the wine..The wine made me fall asleep after about a shot worth. I'm not going to make a habit of doing it but it worked for me. Not that 3oz or 4oz of wine once in a blue moon is going to cause any problems... 

Csunshine, I really hope things get better hun. I am one of those people who really doesn't like arguments and will avoid them as much as possible. Being hormonal doesn't help much either. I know for me everything is heightened. I get irritated too easy right now which is not like me. I'm just lucky DP knows and just kinda shrugs it off and not takes it personal. On Thanksgiving he didn't want to leave early to go with me to my sisters and drive himself.. Oh boy did I blow up but that lasted about 5 minutes and I told him sorry. Did you ask him why he didn't want to go see her program?
The way I think of things is there must be an underlining reason that hes not expressing. I dono, guys don't make since to me sometimes.. Then again, some of us ladies don't either sometimes hahaha


----------



## Melsue129

DMN - hope you have a good day and the birthday party is FUN!!!!

Wannabe - dont stress, my symptoms have gone too except for some headaches that I seem to be getting... I cant stand them, I wake up with a headache and go to bed with one... uuughh.... I bought a doppler - Angelsounds doppler and I check on the babes that way by listening to the heartbeat it puts my mind at ease.. I know Ive talked about it before I forget with who on here but just so you know its an inexpensive doppler thats for sure and it works great... Also, I havent had sore boobies since the beginning and the MS went away around Week 10 or 11 so Ive just sitting and waiting....

I have my next appt on Thursday with a nurse practiioner - she will take my blood pressure and check the heartbeat, maybe even weigh me - I wonder if I even gained any weight at all.. Hmmmm... Cant wait for Thursday - appts at 10:30 and then my DH has an appt for his back at 2pm in Boston so we have to drive into the city which isnt really fun but this dr is suppose to be the best of the best in Boston for spinal surgeries and we are looking for a good second opinion about his back. Hopfully we will have one.. Busy day on Thursday.... 

Dying to get rid of this darn headache!!! Question girls - Has anyone ever felt pressure when they sat down... When I sit down, if I plop myself down its worse, I feel all kinds of pressure in my privates and my belly, it makes me achy so I have to be careful when I sit, just wondering if anyone else had that feeling while pregnant?????


----------



## shawnie

Melsue, yeppers.. ohh yes I do off and on.... I tend to hold under my belly before I sit and it makes it better and I sit slow now. It doesn't happen all the time but has many times for me. 

The NP had me get a belly support already which helps when standing and walking but I just hold under my tummy before I sit. (even when going to the restroom I hold under my tummy lol)

I was talking to the NP about it and she explained to me that the pelvic bone that is fused together in the middle starts to move and change, more like widen to prepare for birth and all that (thats where the wide hips come in lol) witch can give you the feeling of pressure or slight pains that lead down to your wohoo lol Not sure if that's the pressure your talking about but that's what mine was/is.... 

Have you got the swollen girly bits insides down there yet from standing too long? Talk about a strainge feeling haha


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello my lovley preggo ladies! Oh that's so nice to say again!

Hope your all well! DH appologized to both me and DD this is what DD's response was "everybody has time for God" LOL out of the mouth of babes oh how true! We had a nice dinner and when I got home from work DH had finished up the dishes from the morning and night before and hoovered the living room and swept the kitchen! He knew he was in the wrong don't get me wrong I am not proud that I smacked him but he must have re-thought his actions.

Nothing new to report today just doing the day by day thing.


----------



## Kelly9

Hello!
SCAN TOMORROW!!!!! EEK! It's all I can focus on! Well that and not barfing. Going to take my meds soon. Exam went well, I feel good about it, I didn't go an pull an A out of my ass although I wish I did! I am just surprised at how good I felt about it considering I didn't get much studying done due to ms.


----------



## westbrja

Hey Gals! 

How is everyone today?

Kelly - Glad you did well on your exam :thumbup:. About the H1N1, I don't have a lot of info about it but just want to be sure that women do their research before getting it and aren't getting it just cuz the doc said so. Just like everything in the medical world there is always controversy :winkwink:. Good luck on your scan tmw.

Csunshine - We musta done something to the OH's when we hit them. Im convinced I knocked something back into place cuz he's being so sweet again lol.

Dmn - I'm doing pretty good, how are you?

AFM - Well my OH and DS were wrestling at 7am this morning and somehow (which I'll never know the whole story) broke DS's crib. My first reaction was balling my eyes out. DB swore he could fix it and I was yelling that it would't be safe and my baby wasn't going into some half-assed crib. Then after I thought about it I realized that I would be able to go shopping and get something new and the tears magically dried up lol. I wasn't planning on spending $250 for a crib since that one was in perfect shape and I had it for both DD and DS, but at least I get to shop :winkwink:. Other than that I am just exhausted. Work has been fairly slow but I'm hitting that tired stage of pregnancy :sleep:. Just killling time til Friday.

Sorry if I missed anyone. :hugs: to everyone.


----------



## dmn1156

Hi ladies well this is my first chance for posting lol 

Wannabe dont worry your in the 2nd tri and things will ease up and they will listen for heartbeat at next appointment 

Csunshine glad DH apologised always helps when they admit they are wrong lol

Kelly glad your exam went well and cant wait for scan pics tomorrow 

west on the brightside like you say at least you get to shop for more baby stuff lol glad your doing ok 

melsue yes i have lots of pressure baby is still breech and using bladder as a trampoline lol glad your doing ok 

hope i have not missed anyone im exhausted lol

afm DS had a great birthday but it took a lot of energy and i am now exhausted and baby is kicking away tonight but i think that is because it is the first time i have sat and relaxed


----------



## Kelly9

West, how have you avoided all the symptoms! I am tired and have ms and backache and heartburn occaisonally! Lucky duck you!

Yes scan tomorrow, took a nap earlier and had some bizarre dreams! I mean like really out there, one was that they didn't find anything at scan but since I have so much ms not really worried to much about it although I am getting more nervous. Also got to drink heaps of water, oh joy! Thats gonna be annyoing and hard. Well of to DH's christmas do!


----------



## carriecinaz

Well hello ladies from the 2 week wait! I'm so thrilled to have found you and see so many BFP's!

Congrats Kelly, Csunshine, Westbrja and Wannabe!!!! How fantastic I'm so happy for you all :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks carrie! I am happy to if fed up with ms. Just got back from christmas do it was fun, brought home some oreo cheesecake to munch up before bed! lol. At least my food is still staying down.


----------



## wannabeamom

thanks girls guess im just a anxious person!! mel how much was your doppler and where did you get it from? might get one with my xmas money!

hi carrie how are you doing?

kelly good luck with your scan!!!!

well i took kelly's lead and had some fun in the bedroom...3rd time since finding out we were pregnant! didnt have the big O though bit scared to do that but so far no bleeding! (touch wood!) xx


----------



## dmn1156

wannabe glad you had no bleeding after dtd lol 

Kelly good luck today it will all be fine im sure be sure to post when you get back we are all really excited for you im sure 

hope everyone is doing well today

afm im quite tired today but i think that may a couple of really late nights catching up with me lol


----------



## shawnie

Kelly, can't wait to hear all about your day. Hugs!

DMN hope your getting some good rest now =) I really like those names. I even like them as a first and middle ... Alana is beautiful..

AFM doing well, think I might be getting a cold but fighting it so still not sure haha Have an appointment today with the prenate lady at 11:00 am, not sure why LMAO She always has me make one with her a week before the doctors. Guess I'll find out once im there ...


----------



## Kelly9

3 more hours ladies and don't worry I will post! Got 2 more hours before I have to start drinking my heaps of water and have to hold it in.


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh so excited for you Kelly! Can't wait and you tell them that all us ladies here on BNB expect to see a nice pic! 

Wannabe so glad you didn't have any spotting after you little scroggin fest. :haha:

Ok so the only symptom I have is the really sore @@'s and when I walk outside with my coat unbuttoned my nips sting!:dohh: I'm still using the progesterone supp and other than that just impatiently waiting for my early scan.......20days left!

Hope the rest of you lovelies are doing well!


----------



## dmn1156

kelly dont fill your bladder too much i half filled mine then drank the rest when i got there for my second scan as on the first one i otally filled my bladder then they ran late and i nearly wet myself lmao

sunshine sore [email protected]@@s are always a good sign i know the supp are a pain and i hope you dont have to take them for too much longer 20 days feels like forever sometimes but amazing how quick it can go


----------



## Melsue129

Okay Kelly - whats with the afternoon appt.... you making us wait ALL day... Uuugh... I was so logging in to see how your scan went... lol.. only kidding.. just anxious!!! LOL... 

Wannabe - Im not sure if you are in the US or UK but I went onto Google - typed in Angelsounds heartbeat doppler and clicked on the shopping link and they all came up - everyone that is selling them on the net will come up with pricing and all.. I got mine for around $25 US Dollars.. very cheap.. It is a white and pink doppler that has a set up headphones that come with it. I had a lil ipod speaker thingy that i was actually able to plug in to it and we heard the heartbeat over the lil speakers too, we wanted to see what our dog would do... She was so funny, shes a german shepherd so she has the big pointy ears and they pointed up straight and she turned her head sideways looking at the speakers when the sound was coming out... then we would say thats the baby, she would look at us and then look back at the speakers... so funny..

DMN - sooo happy the party went good.. Get your much needed rest momma...

Csunshine - glad you are getting the sore boobies and funky nips.... Thats a good feeling isnt it... Also, its wonderful that your DH apologized, that must have been a big thing for him to do... I love it when men say they were wrong...

Carrie - so glad to see you in our 9 month wait thread... How are you and the baby????

Sorry if I missed anyone but i hope all is well...

Okay ladies... I felt the babes move lastnight and this morning when I got to work...
It was kind of weird, exciting and crazy all at once... sooo funny... I was falling asleep in bed and all of sudden I was feeling these weird little twitchy taps in my lower belly around my bikini line... I was in awe!! It was for about 60 seconds and then this morning I could really recognize the feeling when I sat at my desk at work and it was soooo gosh, I dont know what to say - it was just the most amazing feeling ever - I cant wait until they get stronger... Do you think I will feel them stronger and stronger each time?? Sooooo excited, the only part is I feel bad for DH because he wont be able to feel it yet or for a while I guess... When were your DH's able to feel the babes move????


----------



## dmn1156

Melsue so glad you felt the first flutters mine are getting stronger but still not so that you can feel them from the outside hopefully in another 2 or 3 weeks oh will be able to start feeling they do usually say around 25 weeks 

not getting much rest im afraid i had to start the ironing it was at least 4 miles high lol altho it still looks at least 3 i am starting to wonder if it is actually going down i want a harry potter house elf they would so be done in minutes lol


----------



## Kelly9

Melsue I was just saying the same thing to my DH, why oh why did I book an afternoon apt, but it was the lady that gave it to me! I won't make the same mistake again! 

DMN I don't even know how I am going to get that much water in me! I'm afraid it will make me barf, I don't normally drink a ton of water. Gonna put some lemon in it to make it go down better.


----------



## dmn1156

i made mine orange squash i just cant stand water with no flavour lol just be comfortable not overly full as when they start to press down boy will you need to go


----------



## Csunshine013

LMAO you think you need to wee now just wait until they start prodding around you tummy, I'm confused Kelly I thought they would be doing an internal scan?????? with that you don't need to drink any water.


----------



## wannabeamom

hi girls think i am finally ok to bd (although cant really call it that anymore can i!!)

the ms came back today so i had a day off :)

mel i went ahead and ordered a doppler today got it from amazon think it was just under £30 so not bad if it will make me relax!!
when you felt baby move what did it feel like? i felt something a few days ago and again yesterdaqy it felt like i had a mobile phone inside me and did a couple of vibrations then stopped i could have sworn it was the baby but everyone says its too early just wondered what it feels like?

kelly you had your scan yet?????????

xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

I remember when I was pg with DD yrs ago it felt like little flutters like when your in the water and somebody flutter kicks by you or a butterfly flies by. Hope that helps. LOL

Are you sure it wasn't your cell phone on vibrate on your belly???? LOL


----------



## dmn1156

wannabe like csunshine said it feels like little flutters i used to think it was little bubbles popping from the inside lol and some can feel it from 14 weeks onwards so not impossible


----------



## wannabeamom

haha no sunshine thats what i thought at first bu it was in the other room, so i ignored it and it happened again yesterday xx


----------



## Kelly9

posted in journal!


----------



## shawnie

Im back =) I get another sono! YAY! on this Monday at 2pm. My prenate lady said they always do a 20 week sono so she went ahead and booked me for one even though I had one on the 7th already. How cool is that!? Now I can take DP's mom with us so she can see this time. I am so stoked. I know she's going to be so happy... Anyways, things went well and now I'm thinking of what I should do for my bday.. I have a few ideas and DP said what ever I wanted to do we can do. I'm pretty realistic and easy to please. Im thinking of us taking the dog to the dog park, get something to eat, and watch a movie or something at home. Will see.. Todays been a good day for me =)

Any news from Kelly yet? I haven't seen any posts yet or did I miss one?


----------



## Csunshine013

Great news Shawnie!!! :happydance::happydance: for another scan!

Kelly love the pic in your journal! But tbh you really should have at least let us know you were alright :dohh: worry us nervous nellies around here geez:dohh:

wannbe could very well have been flatulacious (sp) that escaped inside. LOL no just kidding you probably have felt the baby and as you tune in more and more you will notice it more often. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Melsue129

Yay Kelly - heartbeat and all...... sooo awesome.... Congrats!!!!!!! :happydance:

Wannabe - I was laying on my right side and I was actually falling asleep and it woke me up... To me it felt like a twitch, u know when ur eye twitches and has a mind of it own< well it kind of felt that way but in my belly low around my bikini line... I've been recgonizing it more when it happens now... When I felt it lastnight I just pictured the lil one doing flips it just popped into my head and I knew it was the babes... I was falling asleep and I called DH in to the bedroom and told him right way... He was like Oh Cool! LOL.. I felt it again this morning right when i sat down at my desk at work.. pretty wild!!! I bet that is what you are feeling I swear I felt something Sunday am while I was laying awake in bed but said hmmmm maybe not.. But now I know it was the babes.... I dont think it too soon for you....


----------



## carriecinaz

Awww congrats Kelly that's amazing! 

I really hope you feel better soon hon. I had the worse m/s from weeks 6-12 so I understand how awful it is. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Oh god I hope I don't have it that long! I am sick of it already and look so pale!

Shawnie I posted earlier saying to check my journal, got a pic and everything up!


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly hopefully it will only last another week or so at the most mine went away at about 8 or nine weeks for a while i got it back again but it has gone again now


----------



## shawnie

Kell, hahaha I had posted after you did lol and then ran to go look lol I am so happy for you...


----------



## westbrja

Hey all!

How's everyone doing? 
Carrie - So nice to hear from you. How ya feeling? Can't believe you're already 17 weeks. Time flies huh?
Kelly - I posted in 2ww but congrats again on your scan.
AFM - Went to the kids Christmas parties today. Guess I'll probably do some shopping for maternity clothes later. I'm down to one pair of pants and its so uncomfortable to button those. I just never thought it would be so early. Oh well...
Hope everyone else is doing well. Hugs to you all.


----------



## dmn1156

west have fun shopping not good when your on your last pair of pants and it is horrible feeling uncomfortable 

kelly how you feeling 

shawnie how are you today glad your getting an extra scan i have another one but not one i was hoping for lol


----------



## Kelly9

Well I started my preg vites today and they can cause nausea to! So I took a nausea pill. 
West you are showing already? Are you more likely to show sooner after you have had a baby already?

DMN I sure hope it goes away it is driving me nuts. I hate not feeling up to par!


----------



## Csunshine013

Kelly you show faster if you've already had a baby.


Hope all you ladies are well today!


----------



## dmn1156

kelly you do show earlier when you have had kids before but having said that no one has noticed im pregnant yet lol i dont have a huge bump quite a nice all round bump 

csunshine how you doing today 

well im quite pleased with myself i got all my ironing done it has only taken me about 7 hours over a 2 day period lmao


----------



## Kelly9

I hope I show soon, I mean I don't want to be huge but I want my bump already! It will be easier to rub then an almost flat tummy. I am firmer near my bikini line so uterus is def getting bigger I am hoping to have a little bump by jan 11 so when I go back to class I can wear a tight top and see if anyone comments before I tell them all! lol. 

SO I think DH and I Have decided that if we get to hear the heart beat at jan 4th apt we will be announcing our pregnancy then. We'll be 10 weeks and some at that point and I will feel safe telling people. Then we will have our next scan like 2 weeks later. We'll see...


----------



## dmn1156

well it is a good heart beat your lo has that was the same heart rate my DS had i showed quicker with my son than i did this time round but at the moment i find that i dont look pregnant at all in the morning then once 2 3 pm hits it seems to stick out a mile lol


----------



## Csunshine013

LMAO dmn she is settling into your back during the night and hiding, but once you wake and move about she comes out. LOL very sneaky.

afm I'm feeling fine actually pretty relaxed. Which amazes me cause there are times I feel very stressed about this pg but then I just say, I put it in Gods hands and he will do what he wishes and I have no control over that.

Hope everybody is doing well. 

I have been pg 4times in the past 12 months so I never lost the weight or shape from Dalton back in March but am so looking forward to look preggo and not just fat. :dohh::blush:


----------



## dmn1156

sunshine she is definitely being sneaky lol i think you right as she waits till i go to bed to start kicking in the bladder too lol then i have to get up and go to the loo


----------



## Kelly9

hopefully she turns over soon DMN! 
I took all my pills this morning and so far ok, just feel like pooh. Can't pinpoint what is making me feel that way. Just had the runs to been a bit since that happened. COuld be from the preg vites. 

Managed to make dinner tonight to although the smell of the uncooked meat just about turned my stomach, making roast and potatoes and carrots!


----------



## shawnie

Kelly, I couldnt cook or even look at pork chops for months LMAO Now I can but all of my 1st trimester I gaged at the smell or sight...lol Guess the body knows what it needs...


----------



## westbrja

Kelly - Yeah I'm starting to show already. You gotta think this is baby #3 for me after 2 c-sections. Any muscle I had down there was shot to hell by the knife. My family is wondering if there is more than 1 in there cuz I'm pokin out so far. If my camera wasn't broken I'd post a pic. It's cute!
Did I miss a post by Gumb today or what? I see sunshine has her as a bump buddy. I'm not sure if I missed sumthin or if she's just being optimistic. I better go back and look.


----------



## Kelly9

West you get on that pic! We wanna see!


----------



## dmn1156

west she posted in her journal it is all in there lol


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies how are you all today?

Me well nothing new thought when I woke this am that my @@'s were less tender but as the day goes by they are defo tender still! I am worrying over every little thing cause we're coming up on some big days for me here. I seem to make it this far and then blahhhhh! I am so nervous for Jan to get here.


----------



## shawnie

It will come so fast sunshine. For me it seems things are starting to go so fast now. DP's mom called me yesterday asking if she can take me shopping.. Im so stoked...


----------



## westbrja

Hey gals just came from my first OB appt and it was booooring! I knew it would be though. I didn't even get a pelvic exam and I shaveed my legs for her :cry: :rofl::rofl: She changed my due date though to August 5th instead of the 2nd since I knew my O date. So I will be updating my ticker. Well ladies I will stop back in later as I am at work and its starting to get pretty busy.


----------



## Melsue129

Shawnie you are soooo lucky someones taking you shopping.... Ah I would love that!! Someone gave me a pair of maternity jeans so Ive been wearing them 3 days a week and using my older jeans with the belly band thingy the rest of the time... you are right though they are very uncomfortable... its about that time where I need to his the stores..eeekkk...

Kelly - cant belive youve been cooking and eating.. I was only able to eat bland things that didnt smell and cooking made everything smell so I just couldnt do it.. your a lucky girl..... you body is probably adjusting to the prenats vitamins so dont worry it will regulate soon... I felt pretty darn great around weeks 10 or 11 and on... so its a count down...

West - so great that you are showing already.... how exciting..

DMN - so funny how your lil one is playing peek a boo already.... hahahahah

Wannabe - how is your bump doing???? are you showing any???

Csunshine - girl, like you said put it in Gods hands, there is nothing you can do right now but use your suppositories and eat well.... As you said before this one feels different then the others, thats great, keep up the PMA PMA PMA.... Have you told DH yet???? I thought at one point you said you were going to wait until you were 6 weeks, well?? Maybe I missed it... :dunno:

I just started to pop a bit around week 13 or 14 and I see a little bit more every day, pretty wild to watch... We went to the drs yesterday and heard the heartbeat.. Also we got our appt for the next ultrasound Jan 15th so we can see if its a boy or a girl... wooo hooo... Cant wait, thats my next countdown..... :happydance:


Sorry if I missed anyone have a good day!!


----------



## Kelly9

I almost retched at the smell of the uncooked roast but was ok. DH's breath bother me when he first wakes up poor guy is probably sick of hearing that he needs to brush his teeth! 

This morning I was admiring my breasts in my purple sweater, I have to say they look quite lovely! Ooo I also am getting some of those belly bands, I hear they are pretty good. 

My mil offered to pick me up some second hand maternity clothes at a store back in halifax before she come to visit me but I was like thanks anyway but I am super picky about what I wear! I felt bad but I am picky. Besides I want to shop for that stuff it will be the first stuff I get to buy! 

When did you guys start using cream on your belly's to prevent stretchmarks? Or did you?


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks for the reassurance ladies it was much needed sometimes I'm silly :dohh:

Mel I was going to wait but he was there when I took the test so I just walked out and handed it to him, he said what am I supposed to do with this. I said look at it, He said what do two lines mean, and why is that one darker than the other.:dohh: Silly boy. 

So he asked my why I'm buying new clothes if I'm just going to get more preggo and and I said cause I don't have any dress pants and it's my turn for new clothes!

LOL

Hope your all doing well today! I'm feeling better now.:thumbup:


----------



## dmn1156

Hi ladies sorry i have not been in much today we woke today to a lot of snow and had to dig my car out lol then only to find they had closed the school anyway so ended up with Ds's home for the day but i was not to bothered as it was there last day anyway lol

Kelly i think altho it was a nice offer from your mil i think it is nice to go buy your own pregnancy wear. Oh and as for creams for stretch marks i used a few but none of them worked for me i still got a fair few lol

Melsue glad your doing ok 

west hope you get the clothes you need and hope your doing ok 

Csunshine im glad you feeling better have to say my [email protected]@b's never hurt in the morning always at night when i wanted to sleep and it was extra uncomfortable im really keeping everything crossed you get a really really sticky bean this time 

sorry if i missed anyone got a complete brain fog today

I have a craving for satsuma oranges not sure i should eat too many tho how many do you think i can get away with eating in one day lol


----------



## westbrja

Hellooooooo ladies! :rofl::rofl:

I don't know why I'm in such a goofy mood, but I'm not complaining and neither is DB :haha:. 
Kelly - I heard the best way to prevent stretch marks is to stay well hydrated by drinking tons of water. Hope that helps :shrug:
Dmn - Yes I got some new clothes. I bought a pair of jeans and 3 shirts :happydance:
How's everyone?


----------



## westbrja

So I was able to run to the ultrasound dept at work today and have my friend scan me. We could see a yolk sac and the heartbeat was 128bpm. She measured me at about 6+5 and I'm 7+1 so looks like we are on track. It was hard to see since I had just peed before going down but still reassuring to see our bambino's heart beating :D
So what's the verdict boy or girl based on the old heartrate wivestale? Lol


----------



## Kelly9

I was told higher heartbeat = girl but the heartbeat goes up till a certain point, not sure when though. 

I adjusted my ticker to west, went by my ov date, it was weird having a range of 4 days to go by cause at this point in development it can be a big difference so I chose the later date. I will know for sure jan 18th at my next scan though.


----------



## ezbabydust

Hiya EVERYONE......can i join???

Hi Im in London, uk Im hoping to get my BFP soooon... my periods like 9 weeks late and i still havent got my BFP!!! SO ANNOYING!!! been to the gp and hospital had various tests a few weeks ago, i have no problems with my ovaries or tubes i dont have irregular AF and havent been on BC for a gd while, so they said it was likely i was pregnant but my hormone wasnt enough yet....my mum had the same problem. Maybe its an hereditary thing!lol!
Ive been having loads of pregnancy symtoms except sickness just a lil bit quesy when i dont eat. Also my stomach just in this last week is bloated and has a sticky-out roundness i have never seen before!! 
Im quite relaxed about it all... just waiting now. Going to the doctors on Mon to demand a ultrasound....as i heard that even blood tests can be unreliable...
Was wondering if any of you ladies went through a similar experience and could relate to me???waiting....waiting....waiting for your BFP! 

TA LADIES .......BABYDUST TO YOU ALL!!! XXXXXXXXXXmwah


----------



## dmn1156

welcome EZbabydust 

west it does seem to be true about the heart rate so far for at my 8 wk scan heart rate was 152 at 12 wk scan it was 158 bpm and 20 week scan was still 158bpm 
so if heart rate stays below 150 id say boy lol but i could be wrong 

Kelly how you doing today


----------



## Kelly9

kelly is doing ok. I had a very upsetting dream last night where DH and I broke up before we got married and I felt that it was my fault although don't know why. In the end got it all fixed but I was bawling in my dream. Not fun at all, sometimes they just feel to real. WOke up with sadness in my heart :( 

Yesterday ms wasn't bad at all today I took my pill first thing so hopefully it will stay at bay. Haven't taken my prenatal vits since thursday cause they I think made me even more nauseous when I did take them. I think as long as I get my folic acid for the first trimester I am ok. Will trying again in another week with the prenat vits. I can tell you I am tired of feeling like pooh! And looking like pooh to!


----------



## wannabeamom

hi all!!!

mel im good thanks how are you? got a little bump going on but only just...think my ms has stopped it getting too big...6lb lighter than before i got pregnant! what about you have you started to show yet? how are you feeling?

west so reassuring to see that heart beat really pleased for you!!!

hows everyone else doing? have you all had lots of snow? its just started snowing here!!

xxx


----------



## Kelly9

We have lots of snow for weeks now!! Wanta I wish my ms had stopped! I was good all morning but then got nauseous then ate some alphaghetti cause I was craving it and now I am ill again. I look awful! Like seriously I don't want to show my face anywhere! Big dark circles under my eyes, super pale. I am about 2 lbs lighter now then before but I haven't thrown anything up, just the ms messing with my eating.


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly have you tried eating toast with a light smear of butter that can really help

wannabe glad the ms has eased up we have had snow unfortunately tho some of the footpaths have turned to ice and i nearly went over twice 

melsue and west how you both doing 


Csunhine how are you doing great i hope

afm im feeling ok had a couple of exhausting days had a friend down for the night and have done a lot of walking today so feel a bit exhausted and when im walking and moving around i dont feel many movements but im sure it will be more than made up for later on tonight


----------



## wannabeamom

its eased up a little so far today only been sick twice and yesterday only 3 times so that is a huge improvement!! :D

eek dmn be careful on the ice!!! have you felt baby movements yet? i know what you mean though i think i can still do the same amount that i used to but then at the end of it all im just soooo shattered!!

kelly i wish we had snow for as long as you i love it...just wish i could get the skis out!!! dh keeps threatning me not too!!!

5 sleeps to go and so excited cant wait till christmas!!!!

hows everyone else??

xxxx


----------



## Kelly9

I was going to go snowboarding this winter since I live in AB now right close to the rocky mountains but now that I'm knocked up I can't. I have tried toast and crackers and sour things, lots of stuff. Nothing seems to work all the time sometimes I can get relief for an hour or a day but thats it. I just ate now and I can feel it disagreeing with my tummy already. I barely leave the couch or my bed. 

I don't know whats going to happen the 23,24 and 25 we've got plans each night! I am going to have to wear a lot of makeup to look good and not so pale and try not to eat anything... I don't know, we don't want to tell people yet and if they see me barfing I know they are going to figure it out. 

I have slipped once on my butt and almost did again today. Wannabe I don't hate snow it's just being preganant I am afraid of falling or getting into an accident.


----------



## dmn1156

wannabe yes i have had a few movements tonight i miss a lot of movements due to the fact lo is breech and is kicking into my bladder and rather than feel a kick i get the urge to go to the toilet lol the ice is really bad and slippy now so im in for the night in the warmth glad your starting to feel better i know the 1st tri was a nightmare for you and the worse seems to be nearly over for you thankfully


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly you need spiked shoes just go careful and take care as for looking pale say you have a case of a cold coming and it is making you feel a bit rough or just stand in the cold for a while till you get a nice rosy glow from the cold just try food little and often


----------



## westbrja

Hey Ladies

Had family over all day making Christmas cookies so I haven't been on. It was a long process and I'm beat. 
Wannabe - Glad the ms is easing up a lil bit.
Kelly - Be careful! We've had some snow here but during the day its been warming a bit and freezing a nite making for lots of ice. DB has done really well keeping the drive and walks shoveled and salted. I know what you mean abt snowboarding cuz I wanted to take the kids sledding but it aint happening this year lol.
Dmn - How are you? Hope you get to relax.
AFM - I'm soooo ready for bed. We baked from 11am til 5pm and then some family stayed longer. The past couple days I've had some nausea. Nothing severe but enough to notice and make me sit down. It seems to come and go all day. Well ladies I'd better hit the hay but I'll be on tmw sometime. Nite!


----------



## Kelly9

My body just can't make up it's mind! First it's constipated but then I get it going and I have the runs! I'm nauseous then I am fine then I can't tell if its ms or bring hungry so I eat but feel sick during eating but fine after! Bahhhhh the bun is driving me nuts today it seems! Think I might make some chicken and rice soup.


----------



## shawnie

Awww Kelly, hope you feel better soon ... I don't miss MS at all. 

AFM Now I'm dealing with not being able to stand and walk for long periods of time without getting tired or light cramps lol. I went food shopping today and came home and crashed for a few hours..

Tomorrow should be fun. I've got both grandmas (my mom and DP's mom) coming with me to my sonogram. My mom started crying on the phone when I called to see if she wanted to go. DP said he might just stay home tomorrow and let the girls have fun LOL I think he just doesn't want to be in the middle of all these crying ladies LMAO hahaha...

Tomorrow night I hope to go make cookies with my sister. Things keep coming up that it gets pushed back and before you know it, christmas will be here and by then it will be too late. So will see how things go.


----------



## Kelly9

Well have fun making cookies and seeing baby again! I can't wait to see baby again, I think I have like 27 more days :( It's such a long long time away but knowing I will hear the heartbeat before then keeps me going. We're going to try Dec 30th then every week after that till we get it.


----------



## Kelly9

No activity on here hey? I had to go hunting for the thread.


----------



## westbrja

Kelly - Did you buy a doppler for home? What brand? Our next appt is jan.20th and we'll be 12 weeks so we should be more than able to hear the heartbeat. 
Shawnie - Have fun at your scan. I'm sure both our moms will be there at ours too. DB is convinced we are having a boy so I can't wait if they tell us its a girl lol.
We are already thinking ahead and saying 2 more kids. The next one won't be until after I graduate which will be in a few years. We figured we'll start trying before I graduate tho. We've always wanted a big family.


----------



## Csunshine013

Kelly be oh so careful and maybe you should wear some ice spikes until spring. LOL

Shawnie so glad your getting another scan lovely pics to come!

west hope your feeling well! I can't imagine having 6 children but my bestie has 5 boys and I have handles all of them plus my DD so it can be done. LOL

dmn hope your feeling well!

afm just counting down the days until my first scan 15days WOOO HOOO! Now I only have two weeks and one day to get [email protected]@'s still tender so that's always a good sign. I am very tired today though. I could really use a nap but I'm at work so no chance!


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine glad your doing ok and cant wait for you to get your scan hopefully the time will fly by

west it is great you want a big family lol this will definitely be my last id need a much bigger house lol 

Kelly it always seems quiet in her during the day lol and i sometimes feel like im talking to myself when i post lol 

shawnie hope scan goes well


----------



## Kelly9

Well I think I am the last one up time zone wise out of you all.

I have a sonoline doppler FDA approved I got it off ebay and can't wait to use it. We're going to try on dec 29 when I am 9 weeks then every week after till we hear it. But I also have doc apt jan 4, jan 8 with delivery doc and then scan jan 18 so lots of opportunities to hear it. I can't wait!

I am super nauseous today was pretty good yesterday but can barely move today. I just want it to end, this last week has gone by so slowly to! It's just a dragging.


----------



## Csunshine013

So sorry your feeling crappy Kelly! :hugs: It will pass soon hopefully.


----------



## shawnie

Im in cali kelly so my times the least for us all Im thinking, it's only almost 4pm here for me now. Unless Canada is on the same time zone as cali, i forget now. Maybe were on the same time...

Just got home. The scan was ok but the lady was a bit frustrated with us. She first was complaining about having 2 people in there. I told her well they can stand behind me out of the way like wall flies. I don't think she was going to say no to two grandmas lol Then I was told by 2 stenographer's not to do a full bladder since it made no difference in the appearance of the view due to my fibroid and scar tissue and the lady today was having a fit I had an empty bladder. My mom narked on me!!! LMAO she told the lady I had just emptied it! HAHAHA I almost died right there lol Then my mom almost narked on me again when saying I just had this scan 2 weeks ago LMAO I told my mom not to say anything cuz this was an "extra" scan but no one knows but us LMAO Silly mom got all excited she forgot! lol

She didn't get very clear pictures like my other scan did. I was just happy to know there was the heartbeat. There was only one monitor so I didn't get to see the whole time. As long as the mom's got to see that's what counts.

West, a large family is sooo cool.. Im thinking im getting too old to start a large family, I'll be lucky if DP lets us have one more right away, then that's about it for us.


----------



## Kelly9

Cali might be the same time zone, we're mountain time if that helps. We're close enough to each other in either case. 

My u/s place won't even let the husband in till after all the measurements are taken, when they get those they call in the hubby and whoever else that way they are out of the way as the rooms are tiny.


----------



## wannabeamom

hi girlies!!! oooh more scans!! its all exciting!! glad the grandparents had fun and enjoyed seeing baby!

i caved today and brought 2 little outfits for eggbert!! felt so bad after for a bit keep thinking im tempting fate or something but feel ok about it now!

sickness still keeps coming and going same as appetite!

hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## westbrja

Goodmorning Ladies!

How are we all? I'm at work today for 12 hours ugh! Not feeling to bad just big. People at work are noticing my bump lately :haha:. Plus they know I'm due to have another :baby:. Anyway things are going well for me. DB and I have been doing sooo much better. I think between the stress of the holidays and my hormones it was just a bit much for us to deal with and we were both on edge. I have to work Christmas this year so we'll be celebrating with the kids and family on Christmas Eve. Oh well they are still young. I have to finish wrapping and then I'm done :happydance:. Well I'm rambling so I will stop in later. Have a great day girls!!
Wannabe and Kelly - Feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## hajis-sweetie

WOO HOO I have just graduated over, with 4 BFP's on CB digis!!! I'm only just under 4 weeks, bu oh so excited!!!:happydance:


----------



## shawnie

whoot whoot congrats!!!!!


----------



## wannabeamom

yay welcome sweetie!!! huge congrats!!

xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Congratulations! Hajis sweetie!


How are all my lovely preggo ladies doing today? Good I hope!

I am feeling good I think. I had an issue with one of my friends this am and it stressed me out. I will take care of it though!

Getting ready for about 6-10 inches of snow for Christmas so must shop now for the weekend. LOL:dohh:


----------



## Melsue129

Hi ladies... Hope everyone is doing okay... Sorry I had such a crazy weekend, got on yesterday but one for two minutes so I just had to catch up, wow what a lot of pages...

Im good, we got a blizzard on Saturday night they cancelled our work christmas party I was totally bummed but oh well.. This prego had to shovel us out of the house, because DH has a herniate disk in his back awaiting surgery... Thank god it was light fluffy snow so I didnt have a huge problem with it.. We put the plow on the truck and rescued our families, I think we got a little over a foot and there were snow drifts everywhere from the wind, How crazy... So the roads are still a mess but everyones been working and finishing their Christmas shopping so it doesnt keep the New Englanders inside thats for sure....

Im doing okay - been suffering from bad pregnancy headaches... Uuuuugh, they sometimes last for days.. I have been feeling the baby move here and there, yesterday it was a little bit more than a flutter, it was like this lil squirm, I wonder if the baby flipped over but I picture him or her doing gymnastics in my belly... Still counting down the days until we go to for our next scan.. DH swears we have a lil hanburger in there... So funny... Oh and I totally cant even zipper my jeans up at all anymore, so Ive been big on using the belly band to hold them up.. They are starting to hurt some so I have to go shopping soon...

Anyways, I hope everyones doing great and ready for Christmas, I have one more gift to get and then I have a whole day of wrapping to do, eeekekkkkk... But cant wait until the holidays are over with so we can get to our scan date... Yay!! Ive been snooping around the gifts at my mom's house she said this was DH and I's last big xmas present because we are getting screwed after the babies here.. LOL... So I was trying to figure out where it was, I got in trouble... hahahaha... I have a feeling it has something to do with the baby though, how funny... Its the first grandchild so its already the apple of my moms eye... Okay enough rabbling... I hope everyone stays off the ice, no stillettos ladies..... Be careful and no falling is allowed...... :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Ok melsue will not wear stilettos or fall just for you! Sorry to hear about the headaches and such that must suck and I know how you feel about wanting the holidays over so you can have your scan I am the same way! We all got a bunch of scans coming up in in the new year! Bring on Jan!

I put a bump pic up for my 8th week today in my journal if any of you are interested. I see a little something but thats cause I am familiar with my body and my tummy is normally flat flat flat.

Welcome sweetie and congrats!


----------



## dmn1156

Hello lovely ladies glad to see your all doing well today 

Welcome hajis and congratulations toyou 

Csunshine hope you get your shopping done and finished before snow kicks in 

Kelly how you doing hope ms has eased up 

wannabe there is nothing wrong in buying a few outfits i have bought a little dress and some nappies and im going to buy a few more bits tomorrow 

melsue sorry your getting headaches hope they ease up soon 

afm well i feel a bit itred today and my stomach seems to stick out a mile as well today but uncomfortably so lol can only seem to manage walking around for about an hour today


----------



## Csunshine013

Love the pic Kelly!

Melsue we are getting ready to have about 6-10inches of snow here for Thursday and Friday. :dohh:

dmn well that's what preggo bellies are supposed to do.....stick out....lol hope you get some energy soon!

afm just wondering when you @@'s got less tender? I remember with my last pg that stuck for 4months I had sore ones until 12wks and it's not so much with this one very worried and thinking about testing again:dohh: I know I'm just a worry wart!


----------



## Kelly9

MS is ok that the moment but I slept in and that helps so we will see what this evening brings. Woke up at 7am to pee and was nauseous but went back to bed so all was good.

DH's christmas present is happening tomorrow, got tickets to see his fav player in the NHL and the game is tomorrow so I hope I am feeling ok. Will actually have to get dressed tomorrow! Guess I'll live.


----------



## dmn1156

kelly you make me laugh you could always get pjs that look good for going out in too lol

Csunshine lol i know that my belly is supposed to stick out lol just today it sticks out more look 8 months pregnant but i really feel bloated and gassy too so i guess it is that. As for worrying you have good reason my [email protected]@@s were sore on and off im sure you have an really sticky bean this time but you cant help but worry


----------



## Kelly9

Mine boobies are sore pretty much all the time but the degree to which they are sore changes sometimes they are barely sore sometimes I don't like material even touching them.


----------



## westbrja

Csunshine - My boobs hurt more when I have my bra on versus after its been off for a few hours. Today they seem bigger but I'm a DD normally anyway so I don't need much help :blush: :haha:


----------



## shawnie

My bb's don't hurt thank god! I just leak LMAO I'm huge busted already so not sure when they will stop growing. I just hope they don't get to the point of not having any bra at all cuz I really need the support. 

I've got a ton going on today. I have my monthly doc appointment here in 3 hours then off to go shopping for tops with DP's mom, and work later. The baby has been moving around alot the past couple days! It's almost like she is doing flips all over the place.


----------



## Csunshine013

Yeah my @@'s are defo making up today for not being that tender yesterday! I woke this am and OMG it hurt so I immediately went and put my bra back on! I will be sleeping in my sports bra from here on out.

I have started to feel queezy today so I think ms is coming. I feel like I could puke but haven't yet. I also have a very sore middle back does anybody have any idea what could be causing that?

Yeah Shawnie for baby moving around!:thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

I have a sore lower back I know that is common in pregnancy not sure about middle back though. 

West I find my boobs hurt more when I wear a bra to! So I have been going braless lately but we've got the hockey game tonight so I am all showered and dressed. Pants still fit but I've lost another pound so three in total which isn't much, at least I am getting food in and it is staying. I also feel pretty good today so I am praying that it lasts and I don't get nauseous.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Westbrja!!! Long time no see.. well as you can see I have just graduated from ttc!! I'm praying that the little bean sticks as it's still very early days. xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Can I ask you ladies how you are going to keep your pregnancy secret over Christmas and New Year? x


----------



## dmn1156

Welcome fish & chips only advice i can offer is if the reason is not drinking then just say your on some kind of medication other than that you should be able to get away without saying anything

Csunshine you may of slept funny which may hurt your back but you can get sore and achy anywhere i ache and am sore all down my left side lol

Hope that your all well today and have a lovely christmas xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Great idea. Thanks dmn1156 x


----------



## Csunshine013

Welcome Fish & Chips!

I think I have continuously slept on it wrong as this morning I could barely get move this morning it hurt so badly. I only hurts when I turn over mainly on my right side :shrug:

Hope all my lovely ladies here have the Merriest of Christmas's!

:hugs:


----------



## shawnie

Hi sunshine! Hope you have a great holiday too lady! Sorry your in pain. I've been thinking of getting me a body pillow for pregnantcy might wanna think about getting one if it helps...

My doc took blood from me yesterday to rule out Cholestasis of Pregnancy. Not 100% sure of what it entails but I found out a little. I don't want to go doing research on it before knowing if it's even something I should be concerned about. All that will do is worry me lol


----------



## dmn1156

Mine is exactly the same sunshine only mine is my left lol i think it is a nerve that is really sensitive to any pressure lol


----------



## westbrja

Hey all! How's my girls? 

Fish & Chips - So excited to see you over here. Congrats! How ya feeling so far? I'm sure you will enjoy this thread. The ladies here are great and the thread isn't too big. I have a hard time following when they get too large.

Shawnie - I had a body pillow with my other two and it was wonderful!! It helped so much. I also declined the blood tests that test for genetic abnormalities. There is a really high false + rate and then they would have to do an amnio, which is too risky. Plus we wouldn't abort if they found a problem so why have the stress and worry.

Well we celebrated Christmas today since DB and I have to work tmw. Our families came over and watched our kids open gifts. Then we had a huge breakfast. I ate soooo much. I have played Barbie's, Hot Wheels, and Playdoh until I can't play anymore lol. I might jump back on later but its nap time for me now lol. Happy Holidays Ladies!


----------



## dmn1156

West glad you have had a good day it is just 8.01 pm here and i have a very excited little boy who i hope is going to go to sleep soon lol 

how we all doing so far


----------



## Kelly9

Oh so is it normal to have one side wonky? I have had this weird pain in my left leg between my hip and buttocks and it's been like that since I found out I was pg maybe before I took the hpt. I thought it would go away but it hasn't and it's annoying. Feels like its a muscle sometimes then sometimes it just feels strange. If it were a muscle it would have gone away by now huh?

I have been debating over having the alphafetoprotein test done (checks for downs) Dh was like well if it is offered you should but I am like if I test pos for one marker they do an amnio and there is risk of mc and it could all be for nothing. I am leaning to the no side, I don't even have the form for the blood work for it, mostly up in the air.


----------



## wannabeamom

hi girlies and welcome to fish n chips!!!!!!!

merry christmas everyone santas been!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## westbrja

merry christmas


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi guys. I am absolutely terrified of getting a chemical pregnancy. Does anyone have any info that could put my mind at rest? We tested and got a positive on the 23rd and 24th and I haven't done a test since. I have been getting lots of heartburn and feeling the tugs and pulls that people often experience in pregnancy. Are these all good signs? Would I be feeling these things if I was going to have a chemical? I'm so scared. x


----------



## westbrja

Fish - I don't know much about chemicals but I would think if you take a test and the line is darker that should be a good sign. Good luck!

How's everyone the day after Christmas? Has everyone recovered yet? I'm laying in bed with a sore throat and a lot of sinus drainage. Oh I hope I'm not getting sick. DSS just got here this morning and all 3 kids are running around. I need a nap already lol.

Well gals I'll stop back later. I hope everyone had a great Christmas.


----------



## Delamere19

Hi ladies,

I'm quite a new graduate of the 2ww!! I'm 5 weeks tomorrow! Still all very new and a bit scary. This is my 1st pregnancy so everything is a new experience.

Hope everyone had a lovely Xmas!

Cath x


----------



## westbrja

Congrats and welcome Delamere!


----------



## Kelly9

Hey newbies! Welcome!

My christmas was fantastic! I heard lil nemos heartbeat for the first time! It was low on the doppler even with the volume up full blast but it was registering with the little heart symbol and digi display said it was as high as 155/min! So having said that we have told everyone now! It's so nice to have it out there!


----------



## shawnie

That's wonderful, Kelly! I bet everyone is so excited for you all. =)


----------



## westbrja

Kelly9 said:


> Hey newbies! Welcome!
> 
> My christmas was fantastic! I heard lil nemos heartbeat for the first time! It was low on the doppler even with the volume up full blast but it was registering with the little heart symbol and digi display said it was as high as 155/min! So having said that we have told everyone now! It's so nice to have it out there!

So exciting Kelly!! How did you tell everyone?
I'm at work and feeling a bit nauseous atm :sick:. Maybe I'll go grab a bite to eat and see if that helps.
How's everyone doing today?


----------



## dmn1156

Hi ladies how are you all doing what a hectic few days i have had so not been on 

Kelly so glad you got to hear the heartbeat it is such a lovely sound and a great reassurance only another week and a bit and it should be louder and stronger 

Shawnie how you doing 

west hope things are going well for you 

afm well i think baby is still breech as all the movements i feel are all in my bladder and i spend more time in the loo than not lol but it is nice to feel them anyway getting quite tired as well but i think that is because it has been quite a hectic christmas


----------



## Kelly9

Everyone took it well! They were thrilled or surprised for us. When my MIL told her family everyone thought it was DH's older brother again. I've also gotten tons of responses on Facebook cause obviously I couldn't call everyone! ALthough I did call quite a few people and told them over the phone. 

I am back to having ms now to so I got to go get something to eat, it helps a lot.


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm just bloated a lot at the moment with quite a bit of heartburn.. but I love it! Dmn.. that sounds rather uncomfortable! Can the midwife help to turn the baby? Sorry if that's a stupid question, am still very new to all this!


----------



## dmn1156

fish and chips it is very uncomfortable and i wont know until i see the midwife in january if she can help move the baby she has been breech since my 20 week scan and probably a few weeks before so i am just going to have to wait and see or hope baby turns 

as for heartburn i had that a lot try gaviscon liquid it really helps


----------



## shawnie

Hi hi =) I've been craving lots of starch lately and then get all bloated after eating it lol... After seeing Kelly's cute belly I had to take one of mine and posted it haha I am right there with you kelly with the tum tum.


----------



## SDBL23

well, ladies, I tried to catch up, I cant, my eyes are crossed!!!!

Congrats to newbies! Good to hear all the great goings on's for everyone else, whoohoo on all the ones who know what they LO's are. 

I"m sorry I have not been on for a really long time. I got so so busy with work and the holidays. We are just a little over 10 weeks, peanut is doing fabulous, played with the sonogram at work a couple days ago and saw it wiggle!!! Dr's appt on the 09th of dec went fabulous, no issues, cyst is not growing anymore. GO back the second week in Jan and then the 20th of Jan for my 13 week screening...... WHOOHOOO!!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Shawnie I checked out your journal for your pic but couldn't find it, where is it? I'd like to check it out! I get to post my 9 week bump on tuesday. I am def getting bigger. Even DH when he saw me in my belly band was like wow you can really see it now! haha.


----------



## shawnie

Awwws it is a good feeling once you realize you can see it huh. I posted my pic in the bump pictures. I should post in my journal too, didn't think about that d-oh.


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies well this is a good sign I've made it past 5wks now we are moving on to 7wks! :happydance:

Hope everybodies Christmas was grand! 

Kelly I saw your announcement on FB LOL I was grinning ear to ear!

I must go check out your bump Shawnie!

Welcome newbies you will find it quite nice here!

afm had a fab holiday and as for the back hurting well I landed in bed all day Saturday on a heating pad. Then Sunday was all better! So not hurting anymore :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

glad you made it this far csunshine and glad you loved my announcement! It was so nice getting it out there! I am off to hunt down shawnies bump pic now.


----------



## Csunshine013

Lovely Bump pic Shawnie! You look marvelous!:thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

yes I checked it out to very nice!


----------



## SDBL23

dmn: I was going to tell you, If you are up to it and have some time, you can place a pillow in front of you and lay on your knees and elbows, kind of rest on the pillow with your tushie up in the air, or if you sit far forward on the couch and lean and place your elbows on a table and kind of lean forward, keep your legs kind of wide with your belly hanging down a little in between, does that make sense? the babiy's head is the heavier part of the body and baby does follow the natural laws of gravity, so anything that will kind of tilt your little one forward may encourage baby to flip around or at least move off your bladder. you can also lean on stairs on your hands and knees, you will be tilted foreward that way too. I'm pretty bad at exlpaining it, but I hope this makes some sense.


----------



## Kelly9

I should get my third box tomorrow!!!!!! Yippee!!!
and SDBL I understood what you were saying.


----------



## dmn1156

SDBL i understand what you mean il give it a go really need lo to move round it is so uncomfortable lol thank you for the tip how you doing 

Csunshine not long to go now cant wait for your pics 

kelly how you doing 

shawnie nice pics looking good

afm well still feeling exhausted today no idea why need to get some energy lol


----------



## Kelly9

I am worried now that I haven't really had ms for the last 2 days... of course thats how it always is. I hate it when it's here then worry when it isn't. 

I just scarfed down a spicy chicken burger from wendys and it was so delicious I might need to go back tomorrow for one if it doesn't bite me in the arse in a few hours... haha.


----------



## shawnie

Thanks ladies =) It's kinda cool to see the changes that your body goes through.

Kelly you are too cute lady, just reading about that delicious burger gave me heartburn hahaha I've been craving KFC LMAO

Dmn I have the same thing right now with being tired again, I just woke from another nap! 

I have to go pick up some topical cream the doc ordered for me and my itching. If it's not one thing it's another lol It's ok, I know it's all worth it in the long run... Getting dressed here, popping a tums, then off to wally world for my cream whoot whoot LMAO


----------



## Melsue129

Hey ladies... Hopefully everyone had a great Christmas.. We did.. The baby got a few lil gifts fun fun.. I read back some pages, everyones been pretty busy... 

Welcome Newbies..
DMN- sorry to hear you are still going to the loooooo too much.. Do you think you can do a head stand and get that baby to move??? LOL... God, I have done a head stand since I was a kid, wonder if I could do it pregnant... hee hee.. 

Csushine - getting closer to your scan cant wait to see pics!!!!!!!!

Out of all of the pages I read I couldnt remember everyone - my brain is mush! Sorry....

Lovin the belly photos Shawnie and Kelly I"ll thrown one of my recent ones up - 17 weeks.. and my belly is poking out further than my boobies... How funny...

oh well tried to upload pic and its too big.... :(


----------



## Kelly9

Melsue I have to resize mine before I post them, DH showed me how to do it, it works well. I will be posting my 9 week bump pic tomorrow in journal. I for sure have a bump just not sure how much is bloat. It's there when I wake up first thing but bigger at night for sure.


----------



## Kelly9

Wow I just got my third box! SO happy!


----------



## wannabeamom

morning girlies!!! sounds like evryone had a great christmas!!! we have been busy busy busy!! we are trying to move to computer and stuff into the spare room so we can start making to computer room into a nursery but before that we have had to de clutter the spare room and that took all day yesterday...i was shattered!! but cant wait to start on the nursery!

got midwife app today anyone know what to expect from todays app..i know this is the one where we have to decide if we want all the tests doing or not which i am still unsure about!
xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello my tww lady graduates!

wannabe sounds like you've been very busy. I can't really remember how the visits go but tbh I'm very greatful to be here and when I get to the point I have choosen not to have any tests done and except what God has given me but that's my choice and I'm not trying to push it on you. You'll know what right when you make that decision. :hugs:

afm WOOO HOOO only 7 days until my scan! I am feeling very bloated atm I think it because I need to poo :blush: it goes from one extreme to the next :shrug: guess Hope your all doing well!


----------



## crossroads

Hi gals.

Is this thread for first time mums?


----------



## Csunshine013

It's for all Mom's to be. Most of us came over from the TTC thread 2WW.

Welcome Crossroads!


----------



## crossroads

thanks for the welcome :flower:

I've got my first ever scan tomorrow! I'm absolutely bricking it!


----------



## westbrja

Welcome crossroads!

Hey everyone! How are you all? Sorry I haven't been on much. I'm at that exhausted stage and feel like I need to take nap every 2 hours. Yesterday we went shopping with my aunt for about 4 hours and I was abt to fall over.
Kelly and Shawnie - Love the pics! Too cute! I thought I was getting a camera for Christmas but it didn't happen lol.


----------



## Csunshine013

First scan YEAH!!!! Sounds great you'll have to post pics!


West know what you mean about being exhausted! Hope it passes soon, or could it be that I was woke up at 2:30am with horrible heartburn and then couldn't go back to sleep :dohh:


----------



## westbrja

Anyone heard from Gumb? I've been worried abt her. I'll jump over to her journal and check.


----------



## Fish&Chips

I can't wait until I'm 12 weeks and ready for a scan! I hope it goes well xx


----------



## crossroads

Fish&Chips said:


> I can't wait until I'm 12 weeks and ready for a scan! I hope it goes well xx

It's a long wait isn't it! A long, long wait. x


----------



## Melsue129

Welcome Crossroads!!!

Hope everyone else is doing great.... Csunshine is on the countdown.. WooHoo...
Wannabe, we just went thru the same thing moving the spare room and office around, fun fun - nursery planning, yay!!!
Kelly how did you resize your photo prior to posting?? I need some help in that dept.. LOL
Let us know if you find an update on Gumb.... 
All is well with me, been training a new gal at work thats been taking alot out of me, eekkk.. tired when I get home.. but we are just waiting for Jan 15th to arrive.. I feel the babes move everyday now its the coolest thing EVER!!!!

Hugs to ALL!!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Gumb is ok, they didn't scan her said she was to early but they took her blood only said cause of the holiday she would have to wait till monday for the results. SO she is trying to figure out how to make it to monday poor thing.

Melsue I Have a mac and use a program called graphiconverter, do you have a mac? I can help if you do if you don't you'll have to ask someone else. You can also try reducing the quality of the picture on your camera to a lower one. That might be easier.

Hey crossroads welcome to this thread! How is your pregnancy treating you so far? 

afm: I just posted my 9 week bump pic and I for sure have a bump. I just hope this doesn't mean I'll be huge at the end! I am really going to try to gain the standard 20 to 30 pounds only.


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine heartburn got to love it not lol mine started at 8 weeks and has not gone away yet i keep hoping tho . Wow only 7 more days for you countdown woohoo

Welcome crossroads 

Melsue movements are the best well they would be for me if they did not cause me so much pain glad your doing well and not long till your scan cant wait for your pics are you going to find out what your having?

afm can barely walk today im in so much pain in my lower stomach im not sure if it is her feet that areright down causing me pain or if i may have an infection in my kidneys where i have not drank too much i get so busy i do tend to dehydrate occasionally as soon as my docs is open again il make an appointment as i dont see the midwife till the 19th and im not sure i can take the pain that long 

hope everyone else is well


----------



## Kelly9

I actually really haven't had heartburn yet, maybe one night but not bad. I am surprised by this cause I got heartburn all the time before.


----------



## dmn1156

hopefully it has worked to your advantage and you wont get it


----------



## Csunshine013

Heartburn sucks and I usually don't get it. I think I've only ever had a couple of times before one of them being the time I was pg in Aug so I guess this will mean I'm in for a long journey!

I didn't have a chance to grab anything for lunch today and I am starving now! Had some ms today but not much hopefully it wont get to bad and I'll be able to continue to eat. LOL I know wishful thinking!


----------



## wannabeamom

hey ladies!!!! well mw went well, heard the babies heartbeat!! woo hoo!!! was around 153-157 kept changing! after much determination not to have the tests done both mw and dh persuaded me to have the blood test done to find out what the risks are but i made it clear that i would not be having th amnio if it came back high!!


----------



## wannabeamom

oh also she gave me some anti sickness drugs so gonna give them a go fed up of being sick now x


----------



## Csunshine013

I don't blame you for not wanting tests! I have made the decision not to have them this time. Have decided that God only give us what we can handle and if he so chooses me to have a special needs child then so be it.

The heartbeat is very strong WOOOO HOOOO! When is your next scan?

Yeah for sickness tablets!


----------



## wannabeamom

my thoughts exactly sunshine!!!

my next scan is the 1st feb cant wait for it so excited!!

how long till your scan?

very unsure waht to do about the tablets...so scared to take them even though she assured me the baby will be fine if i do...but also very fed up of being sick

xx


----------



## dmn1156

wannabe that is a good heart rate cantwait for your scan i bet are you going to find out what your having 

csunshine very true i had the blood tests done but nothing else they came back low so never needed anything else

Well i have been trying out sdbl advice lol i think lo nearly moved so going to try again later i can barely walk tonight lol i would love to know exactly where the feet are as i feel movements in the strangest places lol


----------



## Kelly9

Wannabeamom I have them to diclectine and they are super safe to take been used for decades so if you're sick take them. I didn't find they worked for me though. Speaking of ms dare I say I think mine is lessening? I have the odd quick wave in the am when brushing teeth then when smells get to me but haven't really been to nauseous since christmas day. I am 9 weeks and thought I would have it at least till week 10. Oh well I'll take it. I find I am having more energy to. I just made some rice krispies! Can't wait till they cool so I can eat one. 

Heard lil nemos HB again today (might have mentioned this if I did sorry lol to lazy to go back and check) it was about 175 bpm and much easier to hear although volume was still up all the way. In a weeks time I bet I won't need it up all the way.


----------



## wannabeamom

dmn def gonna see if they can tell us if its a boy or girl...although i really want a boy i think its a girl and have thought that since day 1 so will be really shocked if its a boy!!

kelly the ones which she has given me are stemetil have you heard of those ones?

xxx


----------



## dmn1156

wannabe i was convinced i was having a boy but got a girl hope it goes the same for you


----------



## SDBL23

DMN good luck on those positions, the one leaning forward on a table is the easiest, I hope that it works for you, if you keep trying it she should eventually flip or at least get the hint and move a little bit. Even if you just get some relief while your doing it.

wannabe: we had the tests one for cystic fibrosis carrier and the sequential screening, mainly because here we get a 13 week scan with it. For me being a nurse, I feel like whatever the outcome I HAVE to be prepared, maybe thats not nurse,maybe thats just me, lol!

Kelly: I saw your previous pic in your journal, you're super tiny to begin with, you probably won't get "huge" but you will be all baby and belly!!! You'll have one of the cute envious bellys.

Afm: Super sick yesterday, I noticed the day before my ear filling up again with fluid, I can hear it crackle and pop and it tore me up. My ear was hurting, my head hurt, everytime I moved the room would just swim and spin, spent almost the entire day in bed trying not to look around or even move. Made sure I slept on the opposite side to hopefully drain and am feeling better this am! I'm still losing a little weight, it will turn around, but honestly, I'm not feeling all that bad about losing the weight right now, lol!

hope you ladies have a wonderful day


----------



## dmn1156

SDBL sorry your not feeling great hope you feel better soon im still trying the positions as much as i can im not sure what baby is doing but today has been agony walking and moving and had a bad night too the pain is on my left side right under my stomach and also in my right side of my groin but it can be agony walking so hopefully midwife will offer some help as i cant do this for the next 17 weeks lol


----------



## Csunshine013

:hi:

dmn hope the pain subsides!

Kelly woo hoo on the HB!

wannabe do what's right for you!

sdbl hope you get to feeling better!

6 days until my scan! I am getting so excited! I have no energy these days though. DH cleaned out my kitchen cabinets for me to go through as he hung the new ones on the wall and I haven't had the energy to do it. :dohh: I was wide awake again at 1am this morning but did manage to get back to sleep around 3 or 4 am this morning. I had to be back up by 7am for work :dohh: so ready to :sleep:


----------



## Kelly9

I had the worst nights sleep last night.
Wannabe I haven't heard of those ones sorry. 
SDBL hope you feel better it doesn't sound like fun. I am reluctant to think my ms is going away but really it's been much better then the last couple of weeks. 
DMN is there anyway the midwife would be able to turn the baby? You poor thing I couldn't imagine going through that and hopefully I won't have to. 
csunshine, yay for cabinets. I find it hard to motivate myself to do anything to but then I complain I am bored. Catch 22 I guess. Hearing the heart beat again was awesome, very reassuring. I won't try again now till 9+4 then 10 weeks. I just want it to get louder so I can record a proper audio file of it.


----------



## Melsue129

Csunshine hope you get some good rest today - they do say if you dont rest alot then MS can be worse... and stop skipping your lunch, eat damn it!!

DMN - so sorry you are in that much pain, try that thing again to get her to move but if you are still in pain afterwards I would definitely call the dr... You cant be putting this much stress on your body yet, you still have the delivery to go thru, lol.. --- Yes we are going to find out if i have a babes with a pee pee or no pee pee on jan 15th sooooo excited!!

Wannabe - yay for the heartbeat, how cool... Cant wait to see scan photos.... 

SDBL - hope you start to feel better honey, ear aches SUCK!!!!!!!

Kelly - yay for another heartbeat - I did also notice that the older the baby got the easier it was to hear on the doppler... and the easy to find too... I also had to start off with my doppler on the highest volume... but not anymore... 

Sorry if I missed anyone.... Hugs to all....

Im doing okay - baby has been moving all day long, so funny... Ive been at work stressing trying to train a new girl that I dont think is going to work out.. :cry: I need an assistant in place and trained by Feb - I jsut dont know how Im going to do it and never mind the stress Im going to feel when I go out on maternity leave... uuuugh.. I called DH crying this morning on the phone because of my frustrations... It really sucks to have all of this responsibility on my shoulders and feel like Im stuck here and its not even my company, I make the same damn paycheck everyweek doesnt matter if sales are up or not... I just wanted to scream.. But I cried instead.. So been kind of getting depressed a bit.. blah...


----------



## Csunshine013

I try and eat, and I even eat breakfast as I didn't used to eat any before. I have really bad heartburn atm :dohh: (.)(.)'s are extremely tender today and I have a bit of a headache! I think that's from not sleeping very well though. I can't wait to go home only an hour and forty-five minutes left of work!


Totally know how stressful the job can be. I am not going to tell my boss until after March I will be 20wks the first week of April so might do it then :shrug: I go on vacation in May for 10 days so don't want her to tell me I can't go cause I'm taking maturnity leave in 3 months from then! Hope your stress subsides!


----------



## wannabeamom

hi girls!!
melsue try not to stress too much and let all the tears out a good cry always makes me feel better!!

tried the tablets yesterday and today and i havent been sick yet..but...been feeling even worse than i normally do!! been feeling soooo sick all day i normally feel like this the am sick and feel better for a bit but instead just been feeling rotten so might stop taking them if they dont make me feel better soon. lost another 2 lb so thats 8lb in total since becoming pregnant, the midwife has assured me that the baby will be fine xxx


----------



## westbrja

Yay for third box today :yipee::yipee: It seems like yesterday we were saying "Yay for O" :haha:. I told DB that we moved out of the "alienish" stage and into the "baby" stage :blush:.
I didn't sleep well last night so I got up and came into work a couple hours early. We aren't doing much for New Years but at least I'll be home. What's everyone elses plans for tonight? I know we'll all be sober :cry: lol. I was thinking of having a sip of a toast but probably won't.


----------



## dmn1156

so much to read lol

melsue try to not stress too much hard tho it is your scan is on my birthday lol cant wait to see your pics 

kelly glad your feeling a little better 

csunshine all good signs for you and your scan is just around the corner woohoo

wannabe if the midwife has given them then im sure they are perfectly fine it is just a case of seeing which is worse hope it eases up for you soon mine stayed with me till 18 weeks hopefully it will go soon

west woo hoo for a new box i love seeing my ticker go up 

afm im not sleeping good at the mo the pain always wakes me up and im back togoing to the toilet 2 or 3 times in the night i have to say this pregnancy has had more downs than ups so far but it will all be worth it im sure. I dont know if they can turn her at this stage but i amdefinitly going to beasking the dr and midwife when i see them next hopefully they will be able to do something to help 

hope your all doing ok today


----------



## Csunshine013

west we aren't doing anything this evening and tbh we'll probably be in bed around 10:30 we will watch the ball drop in New York and be ok lets go to bed. LOL:dohh:DD is so excited to stay up until midnight I don't know if I can make it

dmn I sure hope they can help you soon! You should be able to enjoy this part of the pg not be in pain!

wannab don't worry about you loosing weight as the baby takes what it needs from you before you get anything. Try to stay hydrated and hope you get feeling better soon!

afm not much going on but have made it another day! WOOO HOOO only 5 sleeps until my scan! I can't wait.

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing well!


----------



## shawnie

Good morning ladies.

Dmn, have you thought of using a support band? Im not talking about those little ones lol it looks like a super heavy duty back support but for pregnant ladies lol When I have lower pelvic pains standing I just wear mine and it helps alot. Here is kinda what im talking about. Mines a little different but not by much, so you have an idea what im talking about.. I hope you feel better soon.

Oh heartburn, lol I get it often too. I try and avoid the fun foods that trigger it which helps alot. I've had to prop myself up a little when in bed to avoid getting it too. Tums and ice milk are my best friend right now heehee


----------



## Melsue129

Hey ladies... Happy New Year!!!!

Wannabe - sorry you are still feeling icky, maybe the meds need to build up a little in your system before they are going to be really help... Dont worry Im sure if the midwife said they are fine for the baby then they are, dont worry..

DMN - tell your DH he needs to hang you from your feet tonight in the door way, sleep like a bat and maybe that will lessen the pain... hee hee.... Kidding but kind of funny, no?

Shawnie sounds like you are doing okay... Big Hello!!

Csushine - yay for another day down!!! the scans getting closer and closer.... Yay!!!

West - yay for the baby stage, its really exciting!!!! Woo Hoo....

Hope everyone has a great night... We just got a few inches of snow here left work early so Im home and Im going to stay here, a few friends coming over for appetizers tonight, fun fun.... I'll be sober of course... hahahahahah....


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all happy new years. I got no plans and DH is working. SO I bet I'll be at home with the kitty to ring in the new year. I am feeling ok, a bit nauseous this morning but eating helped. I need to take a shower but can't contemplate standing for that long haha. Thats how lazy I am at the moment. I had some heart burn last night wasn't the worst but it wasn't comfortable. I hope this isn't a precursor to what I will be getting I have been pretty lucky about not getting heart burn so far. Also my bump seems to have pretty much disappeared? Maybe it was all bloat. I am still down 2 or 3 lbs from my pre-pregnancy weight. Hmmm what to do today... I feel like sitting in front of the tv is getting boring.


----------



## dmn1156

Firstly Happy new year all

Melsue thats funny lol if i thought it would help id hang myself upside down lol so far todat baby isbeing relatively well behaved and has movedas the pain is stillthere but notas bad as it has been so we will see how the rest of the day pans out

Kelly hope you dont get heartburn too much i had it from 8 weeks till abouta week ago now it comes and goes it isa nightmare when you get it

hope everyone else is doing well today


----------



## Kelly9

I think mine is triggered by what I eat the 2 times I Have had it it was mild and I Had food I didn't normally eat. I hope that it. I can't take ms and diarrhea and heartburn. Just keeping up with the ms and diarrhea takes it out of me the cramps get so bad from it I keep thinking something bad is going to happen even though I know it is gas related. I seem to get the run 2 or 3 times a week. I am going to ask doctor what I can take for it when i go for my apt on the 4th. It sucks.


----------



## Kelly9

Where is everyone?


----------



## dmn1156

Hi all well i just got back after an horrendous 246 mile drive how is everyone doing did you all have a good new year


----------



## Kelly9

Where were you that your drove that far? Visiting family? Has little one moved yet? 

My new years was lonely, had no where to go and DH was working. So I sat in front of tv watching movies sometimes feeling lonely and sad. But next year I will have my nemo with me and hopefully be back east with my family as I have told DH that I want to be home for Christmas and new years next year. 3 holidays away from family is enough.


----------



## dmn1156

Awww kelly id hate being away from family at christmas my Dad came to me for christmas and then he was going to be alone for new years so i drove back home to my Dads for new year but like i said it is a 246 mile trip there and same back but coming back the weather was bad and i had to concentrate even more than normal and i have another stinking cold start too so feel lousy too. I have felt little one move that was my other problem on the drive lol lo decided it was fun to jump on my bladder making me need to go to the loo so a few more stops than i would normally make lol so a 4 hr drive took me nearly 7 hours lol i was quite tired to say the least. I cant believe your nearly 10 weeks already time is going quite quickly not long till your next scan cant wait to see your next pics


----------



## shawnie

HIya ladies, just checking in =) Had a fab relaxing new years here.


----------



## dmn1156

hi shawnie glad you had a good new year how you feeling 

im feeling a bit crappy today got yet another cold it is not fair lol i dont want to keep being ill


----------



## shawnie

oh dmn im sorry your sick again lady. I am such a big baby when i'm sick...

Other then being tired alot I've been doing pretty good. I had a fab time the other night in the hottub. We don't put it up hot at all so it's more of a big bathtub LOL DP gave me a nice back rub and tummy rub he said he was hoping to feel her kick lol hes so cute. He's getting more excited the more he starts to see me show lol

Ohh and heartburn city! lol I've been trying to not eat foods to trigger it but it still shows up. lol


----------



## dmn1156

yeah heartburn is not good and it does not matter what you eat i figure at the mo i may as well eat whatever as im going to suffer regardless lol i can see her kick and stuff now sometimes i can feel it from the outside sometimes not it depends lol he should be able to feel it soon bless him


----------



## shawnie

DP has already banned me from hot sauce lol I agree though, seems like no matter what you do the heartburn is gonna come... I think shes gonna be a rib kicker lol Already feel some of it the past few days. 

Here soon were gonna go look at a house. I am hoping it's something we like. I really want to move soon and not end up trying to move too close to may! eeek...


----------



## dmn1156

im afraid im wishing time away lol im fed up of being ill lol i never used to be this ill now im ill more often than not hope you find a house you like


----------



## Melsue129

Hey ladies... sounds like everyone had a relaxing New Years.. We just had a couple over but I cooked alot.. Still fun though, I had to fight to keep my eyes open that for sure... Im feeling pretty good - been sitting here watching the snow fall, its been snowing for 3 days now, just wondering when its going to let up....uuugh... I want spring already.... I visualized the flowers starting to come out of the ground and the trees budding... and sunshine.. I miss good sunshine... Anyways.. enough complaining.... 

We ended up letting the new girl go at work, she was just too much to train, it was like every day was the first day... Couldnt deal with that, so back to the drawing board and more interviews...fun fun... 

How is everyone today.??

kelly I hope the MS and diarrea let up for you soon hun...

Shawney I hope your heartburn lets up soon.... I havent gotten any yet but Im sure it wil happen soon... 

Have a good day everyone!!!


----------



## dmn1156

Melsue sorry it is back to the interviewa for you thats a drag glad you had a nice christmas and new year


----------



## shawnie

I don't blame you Dmn.. I'd be the same way. I was like that when I had real bad MS, always laying in bed hating it... I am a very active person and hate being in bed all the time.. Thanks, I hope we do too. My BIL has been looking for homes every day for us..

I found myself staring at this cute little girl the other day, (bet her mom thought I was crazy lol) She had the cutest blond curly hair. Now Im hoping mine has hair like that hahaha I was thinking brown with curls but blonds ok like me lol DP has brown semi curly hair and I've got blond baby fine straight...

Thanks Mel. It's off and on but when I get it, its bad.. I almost throw up sometimes.


----------



## Kelly9

I have been diarrhea free for 2 days but it seems to hit every 3 to 4 so we'll see. MS is still lingering but mostly in the evening, I can get through most of the day ok. Which is good, I still got my barf bucket in my car just incase. 

Bought a basinet today! We were going to wait till our 12 weeks scan before buying stuff cause we need to do it over each pay cheque but I found this one second hand on line in the same city I live in and went to look at it, it's brown and beige and white with little lambs on it. So cute! And the price was great so I bought it. DH said it was ok. Now it's sitting in my living room. I feel safe buying it though I Heard the heartbeat again like 2 days ago. I know nemo is still growing. Got a prenatal apt tomorrow to I am hoping the doc will try and find HB cause having them confirm is just more proof!

Hope you ladies don't suffer to much with the hearts burn (as me and the DH call it), thats something I Haven't had to experience yet. Haha my cat is sniffing the basinet probably thinks it's for him!

I almost can't believe i am 10 weeks either but honestly feels like it's been 10 months!


----------



## dmn1156

kelly i know how you feel pregnancy is just far too long lol it needs to be shorter i mean cats have the right idea 9 weeks lol


----------



## Melsue129

Awe Kelly how cute... Yes, Ive been eyeing up the bassinets too... they are cute... I really wanted to get one for the side of my bed seeing that Im going to be breast feeding...

I have a cat too - Ozzy and he used to live with my sister in law and she said she had a problem keeping him out of the babies crib so I can only imagine what Im going to be up against...


----------



## Kelly9

melsue get the crib set up early then cover the mattress with tin foil cats don't like the smooth feeling of it thats what my BIL did and they didn't have problems with their cat. I am going to try it to although I will just shut the door and have a baby monitor in the room just to be on the safe side.


----------



## westbrja

Happy New Year Everyone!!!!

Not much went on for my New Year's. We went to DB's cousins house and then came home.

Kelly - My girlfriend had a bassinette and the cat kept constantly jumping into it to sleep. I'm not a cat person so I would always shoo it away :haha:

Melsue - Sorry your worker didn't work out.

It's hard to believe that everyone is moving along so quickly. I'm hoping to feel movements in the next few weeks. Since this is my 3rd hopefully I will feel it sooner, maybe 13 weeks? :happydance:. So my bump must have grown overnight because several people at work have noticed it today. My boss cupped her mouth and said OMG! (Yeah thanks :growlmad:) Oh well it's all for a good cause lol. DB and I have been doing soooo much better. Maybe it was just the hormones and stress of the holidays that was getting to us both. Last night he came over to me and lifted up my shirt and kissed my bump :kiss:. Awwww so sweet! He even painted my toes the other night. Bless him! The nausea is still there somedays but not everyday so I'm not complaining.
Hope everyone is doing great!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies hope your all doing well!

Well I've made it passed 7wks :happydance::happydance: I have my scan in one sleep! I can't wait! I am very excited and also kinda scared :dohh: I can't wait for the Dr to tell me see that, and I say yes he says well that's the HB. I will :cry: cause I will be so happy! Dr does all his own scans so excited that I get to see him along with the u/s tech, she is the bomb! She did DD's u/s almost 11yrs ago :dohh:


----------



## dmn1156

aww csunshine im so glad your at 7 weeks cant wait to see your pics tomorrow 

west glad things are all well for you 

well im still feeling rough and the dreaded cough i had is back why me im trying to demand the flu jab but my gp is not having any of it can the midwife authorise it do you think


----------



## Kelly9

Well DMN you don't want the flu jab while you're sick. You need to wait till your healthy. Why won't GP give it to you? Out here we have clinics set up and you go there not to your GP.


----------



## westbrja

Ok so DB and I have been dtd on a regular basis but I notice when I have a big O that my uterus contracts, which I know is perfectly normal. I feel the contractions all the way up to my belly button but I thought the uterus is still behind the pubic bone until 11 weeks or so. Why would I feel it so high at 9 weeks? Any thoughts?

Csunshine - Let us know how your scan goes! Best of luck!


----------



## westbrja

Kelly yay for 10 weeks!


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly we dont have any walk in clinics here that we can go to so have to go to my gp to get it done he says cos im pregnant he cant reccomend it but i argued that he is not the one constantly ill with the flu or as cold im going to see if my midwife will authorise it i dont see her till the 19th so gives me time to get shot of it for a 2nd time


----------



## dmn1156

Good luck with your scan today csunshine cant wait to hear your news


----------



## shawnie

I can't wait either, how exciting =)


----------



## Melsue129

DMn sorry you are still feeling like crap.. that sucks honey... OJ OJ OJ.... Thats all I can say...

Csunshine - we are waiting anxiously to hear about your scan!!!!

West - sooo freakin cute - he painted your toes, awe!!!!

Well works been busy - by myself again while we put the ad back up for another other girl, but Im hangin in there... I'll check in later ladies, have a great day!! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all. How's it going? I got my 10 week bump pic up in my journal and just finished listening to nemo's HB on doppler it is for sure getting louder I am hoping in another week I will be able to get a good loud easy to record HB to post. Its super reassuring to hear that heart beating away. Especially since I haven't been as morning sick in the last week and a half. 

Melsue was it you who told me yours went away around week 10? I find I only get a bit nauseous in the evenings to nights now. I have had mild heartburn though the last 5 days. Could be what I'm eating or could just be pregnancy. It's not bad atm so I try not to think to much about it. 

Csunshine still waiting eagerly for your report!


----------



## dmn1156

hey kelly glad the ms is easing up and the heartbeat is getting louder i love hearing there heartbeat how many beats per min do you know cute bump and the bassinet is soo cute


----------



## westbrja

Anyone heard from Csunshine yet? Hope all went well for her. 
I guess maybe my TMI post was a bit too TMI since no one commented back on it lmao. Sorry if it was.
How's everyone? Glad to hear you're starting to feel better Kelly. Your bassinette looks a lot like the one I bought at the consignment shop for $29, soooo nice. Don't you love a good deal? Oh and cute bump too!
Dmn - How ya feeling? Has the baby eased off your bladder? Hope your cold goes away soon.


----------



## Kelly9

Csunshine will post soon. I think she is making dinner right now. So keep checking back.

West I can't even remember what your TMI post was about! To lazy to go back.

We;re gearing up to watch the world jr's it's Canada vs USA and Canada had won gold the last 6 years so I am hoping they do again. It's hockey if you don't know what the world jr's are by the way!

DMN the HB was going anywhere from 140 to 180 the doppler doesn't pick up every beat yet so I find counting it more accurate but I didn't do it this time.


----------



## wannabeamom

hi girlies!!!
kelly glad the heartbeat is getting stronger!!

west sorry not sure about the big O question but dont think it was tmi thats what we are here for but ive only had 1 since i found out i was preg and that was this week but mine werent that high up so i dont know!! tell you something though was scared after cos i kept thinking i was going to bleed!

i had the first day without sickness yesterday but then went on to have nightmares last night that something was wrong with the baby :(

on the plus side i also felt movement again yesterday :)


----------



## dmn1156

wannabe so glad your feeling movement i think it is such a relief when you do 

west not tmi just did not have the energy to think lol i think when you dtd a O doesn't your uterus contract more especially when you have had a few children think i read that somewhere but brain so foggy cant remember lol

Csunshine hope all went well for you 

kelly the heartbeat should start to settle down around 12 week mark i think so you may get a more accurate count and reading then but still great you get to hear it getting stronger 

hope i have not missed anyone if i did sorry just cant focus today still feeling rough with this cold im hoping to start to shift it soon it has just started snowing again here but not bad enough for it to settle yet. Well hope everyone is well today


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok so my internet connection failed me last night! :blush:

We had a wonderful scan! WOOOO HOOOO!!!!!
Dr could see little tadpole right away and said I was measuring 8wks :happydance::happydance: I even got to hear the babies heartbeat! :thumbup: It was 169 beats per minute. 

I am so excited and very pleased how everything went. LOL I also get another scan on Jan 18th at 10:45am so it wont be an afternoon ordeal!

I am still really can't believe everything that I saw yesterday, but Dr looked at me and said didn't I tell you to wait one cycle before ttc again and then laughed and said you know Vic I'm just giving you shit. LMFAO he was so funny. We are just doing what we have been doing he said he could prescribe me a blood thinner but thought that the aspirin was doing the job so we would just wait. 

So to make a long story short I'm on :cloud9:

Thanks to all you who checked up on me!:hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Aww csunshine i am so pleased for you im happy it all went well and your lo is growing just fine that is just fantastic


----------



## Melsue129

Awe Csunshine -so happy for you!! How exciting and your next scan isnt that far a way, woo hoo... Totally Awesome.. Im on the countdown until mine - 8 days!!!!
 
Wannabe - so happy you are feeling movements how cool is that... I feel them everyday now, I LOVE it! Sorry you had a bad dream but dont worry Ive been having the same type of dreams - crazy stuff... 

DMN - hope you are feeling better, hun...

Kelly - Yes it was me - my MS started going away on week 10 - thats when I started to worry and listened to the HB alot with the doppler, it puts your mind at ease... Glad you are feeling better..

West - TMI posts dont bother me at all... I havent had too much sex so I really couldnt comment - Im a novice at the pregnancy thing - 1st baby so Im kind of clueless... LOL.. Im glad you are doing great though - especially with the DH - that makes it all so much better...

Not sure who I missed but I hope you are all having a good day... Im okay - just working away... busy busy... :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

OMG I sure wish they would call off work for the day! It's snowing and blowing here and they have now called off school. Had to go pick DD up on my lunch cause they let out early and they never do that! I woke this am to about 4 new inches of snow and it had continued to fall and blow like crazy and they have even closed the interstate highway across the bottom of the state :shrug:

Hope you all are staying warm!:hugs:


----------



## wannabeamom

hi all sunshine thats great news about your scan :D

i had the day from hell yesterday!!! dh lost his job the place has shut down without warning and i dont know what we are going to do now :( i was so upset and cried for a few hours dont know if he will find another job as there arent many around for him :( xxx


----------



## dmn1156

ohh wannabe sorry about your DH job hopefully he will find something soon 

how are all you ladies doing today

afm still got a the dreaded cold and cough still hoping to kick it soon


----------



## shawnie

Sunshine I am so happy for you hun =) That's wonderful news. I love it when docs are down to earth. It bugs me when docs are too robotish.


----------



## Kelly9

wannabe I hope it all works out for you and your Dh!

West I think I missed your tmi post altogether! lol I have had several big O's. The last one I did nothing to get I was sleeping and it happened in a dream! lol Thats only ever happened twice before to me. I get a bit of mild cramping sometimes but other then that nothing no spotting or anything and I have to say they feel amazing!

Well I am of to meet a friend be back later. Haven't dragged my ass out of bed this early in over a month it was 930 am when I got up! haha.


----------



## Csunshine013

hello ladies I have posted a picture of my scan in my ttc journal. I know I have to move over to the preggo side, but I'm really waiting until after my scan on the 18th to make the move.


wannab what is it that your DH do for work? Is there like a Department of Labor? Where are you at? UK,,,,US????? Hope it all works out for the best hun! :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

I have added it here too :blush:


----------



## westbrja

Kelly :rofl::rofl: I love early pregnancy :sex: too. Later on it's not so enjoyable, but I can't get enough early on. :blush:

Wannabe - Oh honey :hugs:. You hang in there and things will work out for you.

So the weather is horrible here too. They are saying 3-4 inches just this afternoon alone. Then it's supposed to get down to 18 for a high. I HATE WINTER!!!! 
My mom has major surgery next Thursday so I will be busy with her and hopefully have no time to sit and watch the clock until our next appt. which is the 20th. We will hear the HB for the first time. Good thing is my mom will be on medical leave so she will be able to come with us. :happydance: Her work schedule doesn't allow her to come to any appts. :nope:
So I hope everyone has a great day. Those getting bad weather, please be careful.


----------



## westbrja

My friend is working today in Ultrasound so she told me to come down later and she'll scan me. :happydance:


----------



## Melsue129

Csunshine - sounds like we are getting a storm tomorrow... This winter has been pretty crazy so far... 

Wanna - soo sorry to hear about your DH's job :hugs: I know how you feel - my DH has a back injury from the job he was on and is going in for surgery - we dont know if he can even return to his regular line of work so his income is a huge ??? right now... I sooo know how you feel... Tell your DH to start sending his resume out and really hound people - its a tough world out there right now in the US for employment not sure where you are but Im thinking its been tough everywhere... Sucks!

DMN - tell that cold its lost its home and it can live in your body anymore... WTF - you cant seem to avoid these darn colds can you... Totally sucks, feel better..

West - soooo excited tell us about your scan when you get back... Woo Hoo.... What a cool friend to have, I need one of those... LOL


----------



## Kelly9

I need one of those friends to west! I am so jealous! Although if I was in NS DH's aunt is a sonographer but thats 5000+ km away!

I saw britain on the news yesterday talking about all the snow you guys got like it could be the worst winter in a century and you know whats funny? There is still like 2.5 feet more snow out here! :rofl: I know you guys aren't used to it though or prepared very well for it so I feel bad for you. Its funny cause the news caster was like "this is the worst winter for many" (talking about the US and Britain) and then he's says "but in Canada they just call this winter" I nearly peed myself laughing when he said that! HILARIOUS


----------



## wannabeamom

thanks girlies...sunshine we are in the uk dont think there is a dep of labour? not heard of it before. he should get some redundancy pay but not sure when and how much just hoping he finds something soon, hes feeling quite positive at the moment and thinks maybe its ment to be and maybe he will find a better job? fels like the roles have turned its normally me with the positive attitude!

melsue..its scary stuff isnt it? he has gone to his sisters so she can help him do a cv...he has worked for the same company for just over 15 years and near enough walked into the job from school so its all new to him, he is a engineer and does cnc milling so there arent many of those jobs around fingers crossed though that something turns up soon

xxx


----------



## wannabeamom

haha kelly that just made me laugh!! we have about 6" of snow here and ment to get more at the weekend...i love it and i also love the fact that everywhere comes to a standstill so no uni for me :D other places like where you live would just get on with things!!! apparantly they only have enough salt for the roads until sunday? did they not know the snow was coming cos everyone else seemed to!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah things here keep on going although a decent snow fall will back up the highway by hours so we are typically late getting places when it's snowy out but things rarely shut down for snow out here. If you even mentioned it for 6 inches they would think you were bonkers.


----------



## Csunshine013

Dept of Labor is a place that has a whole list of jobs that are available in your area, well at least here in the US. Do you have something like that? Like maybe an employment agency?

We have about 4ft of snow now with the last 5-8 inches that fell and then blew all over here. :dohh: They don't usually shut things down here either, we just take it slow and easy and get there safely. They did close the schools yesterday and today due to weather and it being about -30 F.


----------



## dmn1156

yes the uk are known for being disorganised and not having what we need lol it makes me laugh as it is true you have it far worse than we do and when we get snow it is like omg close the schools and stop the buses and trains. And wannabe they were warned of the snow they just never bother to go prepare in advance for it lol 

Csunshine that pic is soo lovely i bet your still on :cloud9:

melsue i dont normally get colds but then because of my asthma i am usually offered the flu jab and have that i must admit that this constant catching of colds worries me as my gp is still being an ass and wont let me have any of the jabs available so im trying to be really careful around people as you just dont know if someone as the h1n1 strain


----------



## SDBL23

well happy new years ladies, a few days late. I have recovered well from my inner ear infection. Just in time for my husband to wreck his vehicle in fact!!! We have maybe 5 or 6 inches of snow, no big deal, normally we get tons of ice and lose power and such for a bit, but this year we were blessed with only snow so far, so he left for work tuesday and called me 10 min after he left and told me to come up there. Grabbed my boots and a sweatshirt and sure enough he had slid on the packed snow and hit the back end of another vehicle, lost his back passenger window, and totaled his back door as well. Come to find out, the car he hit had already been in an accident that morning in the same place, which is why it was tehre, AND while we were talking and exchanging information the police called and said taht we needed to come back to the scene because another vehicle had come along and hit both the cars!! Can you beleive it!? 

glad to hear all the scans are going well!! 

West, I work in labor and delivery and every week we've tried to dopple baby, only heard it once, and we've scanned once, just before christmas. Its hard not to play with the equipment. For cute men, my husband received a book rookie dad for christmas, he's reading a chapter a night, he informed me that I needed a bag packed, gave me a list of a few things i'd need, and said he had already mapped out the quickest way to the hospital!!! My step father has subscribed to a pregnancy weekly thing and is receiving it in email, he called the other day to tell me to work hard on those fingernails and make sure I was taking my prenatals!!!

DMN: you've had it pretty rough, are you taking some zinc and vit c?

sunshine: I'm so thrilled for the wonderful heartbeat!!!

Kelly: we have a bassinet as well, my aunt had it for her grandson and never used it. It most likely wont be used here either as we're planning a pack in play (play yard?) for the first bit while nursing.

AFM: Still have times when i don't feel pg, thats normal, i suppose. the ms is starting to stick to just the evenings now, occasional headache, nightly peeing and breast tenderness, pregnancy dreams, is it too early to be feeling the little one? I get this strange sensation every once in a while its like a soft flump? thats the only word I can describe it as....I have gotten all the goodies that I have been putting together for the past couple years washed and organized, that will help ALOT towards the end.


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry to hear about your DH's accident but at least all parties involved are safe.
Csunshine I forgot to tell you I tried to add that blinkie but I have no more space left in my siggy! 
also a big Woo Hoo!!!!! It's gonna be like 3 to 6 degrees above zero for the next week!!!! I am super excited about that. I do have to drive to olds again tomorrow for an apt with delivery doc the last time I ended up stuck in the meridian on the highway so am hoping this will be better. I am a little nervous but DH is giving me his car and I will go as slow as I want screw the other drivers they can pass me. I don't care if I have to have my 4 way blinkers on the whole way.


----------



## dmn1156

SDBL sorry about hubbys car this weather is definitely causing chaos, I am taking vit c but not zinc will that help i have had a rough time with these colds hopefully i get over it soon. Not long till your scan post pics as for movements i think it depends i felt them at 12 weeks but it was like little bubbles just keep monitoring it s it is great when it gets stronger


----------



## SDBL23

we have a reg appt on monday, I"m so nervous, I just want everything to be okay with the baby. 
DMN: Zinc is supposed to help boost your immune system as well, I would as *always* check wth you physician *before* starting any kind of medications, just to be on the safe side. Some things that may help ward off some of the cold germs, wash wash wash your hands, or grab a little bottle of alcohol gel to rub on, the more you wash the better, don't touch your face, don't rub your eyes etc. Blow your nose several times a day whether your sick or not and a couple times a week gargle with warm salt water. Make sure you use a disinfectant on common areas in your home, door knobs, bathrooms, telephone, remote control etc....


----------



## dmn1156

Thanks sdbl il check out the zinc as for hand gel got that in my bag in pocket im always using it lol especially when i see disgusting people not wash there hands after using a public toilet yuck and i use dettol antibacterial cleaner around the house as well as using milton steralising fluid im a bit of a germ freak im afraid lol


----------



## westbrja

Hi girls!!!! Well the snow really came down here yesterday and last night. I think we got about 6 inches total also. The one good thing about being prgnant this winter is DB won't let me shovel or anything :haha:. I don't even drive myself to work, he drops me off at the door. I love that because we have about 1 mile walk from the employee parking lot to the door :growlmad:.
So work got really busy at the end last night and I wasn't able to go down to be scanned :cry:. She's here again today though so I will go down sometime after 6pm.
Well ladies stay inside if you can. Have a great day!!


----------



## westbrja

Oh Kelly I'm soooo not looking forward to going back to school, are you? I'm taking a writing class this quarter and although I'm pretty good at writing I don't like to do it and I know we'll have a paper due each week :growlmad:. I'm also taking the second and last portion of Anatomy & Physiology.


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello my lovely preggo ladies! I am so greatful to be here!

I have a lovely weekend planned. DH is gone to an ice fishing tournament this weekend. Hope he brings me loads of Walleye and maybe a prize as well! The weather here is below frigid! BRRRRRRR

DD and I are going to the movie Alvin and the Chipmunk's the Sqeakqil. LOL I wanted to see the Blind Side but lost out. LOL

Hope you all are having a Fab Friday and Wonderful Weekend!:thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

West: I am done with A&P but have this other class which is called pathophysiology and it's got some anatomy stuff in it so I dont get to escape quite as clean as I thought I would. I like being off but at the same time I am so bored now! So it will help time pass quicker I guess.

Have fun at the movie csunshine! I am trying to get a date to go see avatar in 3d with hubby but it's been hard.


----------



## dmn1156

Hi all hope your all having a good day so far and doing well


Well as for me i am seriously considering telling my oh he has to move out for a while he is driving me nuts he is of no help whatsoever at the moment and i got rudely awoken at 7 this morning after having a bad night because he had left his phone downstairs and his alarm was going off and he never budged so i went down to turn it off and it went off again 5 mins and went off for a whole hour and then i went into kitchen to find he had made himself food and left a whole heap of mess i have enough on my plate without him adding to the stress sorry for the rant but needed to get it off my chest lol on a good not 24 weeks today and now classed as viable woo hoo


----------



## shawnie

Hello everyone =)

All the snow Im hearing about makes me even colder. lol 

Some days I miss school then other days I don't.

All week I have had a tough time sleeping. Little one keeps moving as if she can't get comfertable and it causes discomfort to me and pains. Lastnight was a doozy, I was side to side then on all 4's trying to help her move faster LOL If i lay on my back I could feel her little head popping to my right side hard as a rock. last i saw the clock said 2am and woke to her moving at 6 am.. She has room for now to move around but I can't help but think when shes over 30 weeks and less room hahaha


----------



## wannabeamom

hi there how is everyone??

dmn sorry to hear your dh is being a pain in the ass hope he sorts himself out soon before you kick him into gear!! keep your chin up xxx

shawnie sorry to hear you had an uncomfortable night, when did you start feeling her properly like that? i have felt little movements on the inside but cant wait to feel outside movements :D

well yesterday was a very productive day and dh managed to find himself a job...not exactly the same as his previous one but quite similar and the new place are having training all next week as the have a new machine so at least the other workers wont have a head start on him! he starts on mon then the following week he starts on permanant night shifts...dont know how that will work out when baby arrives? ow do you keep a baby quiet while he sleeps? but sooooo pleased he found a job within 2 days thought it was going to be alot worse xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Thats great news on the job wannabe! 
DMN has your little one finally moved position or is she still stamping on your bladder? Congrats on being viable! 
Shawnie I do not look forward to those sleepless nights! Although I do look forward to the movement part excluding the pain and annoyance.


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly ty and i think baby is stretched out long ways as i get puches at the top and kicks in my bladder not comfortable lol 

Wannabe so glad you DH found a new job as for keeping baby quiet i think being in a different room with the doors closed helps a little i think the beauty of moses baskets are you can move them anywhere in the house


----------



## shawnie

wannabe, I've had real movements now for 2 weeks and feeling her head or bum the past week. I can now feel her kick from the outside too. She tends to kick where my hand is at night when im laying down or if I sit a certain way she will kick. I don't know if shes sideways or what. Last week I swore I felt her above my belly button now its on the sides. The feeling is so different it's hard to explain. I can feel things starting to be pushed around lol

Speaking of little one, shes acting up again hahaha I just ate lol

Kelly, I ended up laying back down and sleeping 4 more hours LOL I'm lucky I was able to do that.. When we were in the car the other day I had to lower the back rest cuz she was moving so much. It didn't hurt but kinda not used to it yet so it freaks me out thinking im crushing her LOL

Awww Dmn, hope DP starts being nicer to you hun.... My Dp has been sleeping on the couch lately since I toss n turn lately. Had he came to bed last night he wouldn't have got any sleep at all.


----------



## Kelly9

I have slept on the couch a couple of night to cause DH likes to throw his limbs across me but I can't handle any pressure on my belly anymore it's super uncomfortable so if I am having a hard time I move to the couch it is comfy and makes me sleep even when I am wide awake. DH understands.


----------



## dmn1156

oh dont you just love the tossing and turning stages it seems to last forever i have moved into the spare bed in DS room for the reason i just cant get comfy anywhere else and get up so much in the night now all fun lol


----------



## Kelly9

Some nights are easier but I find that I Haven't really slept to well since I got my bfp. Like I mentioned a big part is DH! lol I love the guy but when he sleeps he's got no idea what he's doing, he could be smothering me with his body and not know it.


----------



## Csunshine013

dmn so sorry DP is being such an ass hope it gets better soon!

wannab Yeah for DH finding a job so fast! That is wonderful and the tbh the baby wont be a bother with being up during the day until a couple of month after birth and then you'll find a way. No worries.

Shawnie it is very cold here and it doesn't look like it's going to get better for some time.

Kelly my DH smothers me when I'm going to sleep, but then he turns over after he falls asleep.

The movie was great and DD and I had a lovely afternoon together. DH said he caught a perch, but put it back because it was to small. LOL I just want some Walleye! One more day of just hanging with DD WOOO HOOO!


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly some men sleep like logs lol i personally have never slept that heavily but i think that is because im so tuned into listening for the boys now i dont know when to stop lol

Csunshine glad your having a lovely weekend 

afm well i woke up in some discomfort to say the least got this horrible pressure really low down making walking a little uncomfortable lol i hope it eases soon got to have a pre term assessment tomorrow so will mention it then if i still have it


----------



## meldmac

:hi: ladies hope you are all well.

Sorry haven't been around lately just wanted to stop in and see how everyone is doing. Been a little down lately so haven't been coming around. :hugs: to all you ladies.


----------



## dmn1156

Hi meldmac glad to see you how are things going hope your ok you had your first scan yet


----------



## Blue_bear

Hi guys, may i join you in here? Very early days so keeping everything crossed!


----------



## SDBL23

ladies if I can I need to just sit here and freak out for a second. I know that this is probbably just the hormones and being really irrational but just please soothe me......

A girl at work was just a few days behind me started spotting, they scanned her and found no movement, no HB the baby had past about 3 weeks before. She had no idea, so now I'm freaking out... I am just so worried, I want my baby to be just fine, and I KNOW I"m being a little irrational, but how do I really know? We have tried to dopple it every week at work since almost 10 weeks, and still cant find the little bug, we looked at it just before christmas and it was swimming happily, but I'm feeling great, my ms is pretty much gone, I'm not really tired, I'm still peeing but not that much, the book says I should be able to feel my fundus, I know a fundus, I cant find mine..... I have an appt tomorrow, I'm just so upset and worried now because of this other girl at work.....I'm trying no to let doubt and worry set in, and I"m praying for health and growth and safety in by body and baby, its just reallly hard this week i guess. I know I'm ranting, but I am already so much in love with this child.....


----------



## SDBL23

HI blue_bear, welcome!! Congrats!!


----------



## dmn1156

Hi blue bear and welcome

SDBL it is normal to worry and some women lose all their symptoms by 12 weeks if eveything was ok before christmas i am sure it will be fine tomorrow they can usually find the heartbeat on a doppler by now so i am sure they will check and find it first time do you have anyone at work that can scan you to put your mind at rest but try to just relax a little and i am sure it will all be fine is your appointment tomorrow with a midwife


----------



## shawnie

HIya Sdbl, You can always use a stethoscope to hear some things, you may not hear the HB but I've learned how to tell the difference between gas, bowel sounds, and placenta sounds early on. Really helped me to feel at ease before each doc appointment. Now the baby moves so much I don't really listen with the scope as much. I had lost all symptoms for a while then some came back off and on. Hugs


----------



## Kelly9

SDBL, this other girl def has you freaked but if you were scanned 2 weeks ago then odds are baby is fine. I agree with DMN is there anyone you know at work who can scan you? Have you let your DH try and find the HB, sometimes it just takes someone else. I always find my bubs hb just above my pubic hair line so maybe you were looking a little high? But remember sometimes its just baby hiding that makes it hard to find HB you could try listening for the HB through the placenta it's not quite as fast and is more of a woosh woosh sound.

Oh I also wanted to rant a little, I keep seeing all these threads in first tri about these girls other halfs not reacting well and dumping them or the women dumping the guys etc and it just makes me think why the hell did you get pregnant if you weren't at least in a more committed relationship? I don't understand I mean you don't have to be married that is not for everyone but you should at least be in a stable committed relationship where both parties want the child and it seems like in these cases only one wants it or the relationship was crap to begin with. I feel sorry for those babies.


----------



## SDBL23

thanks ladies, yes I could go back to work and they would scan me, but I'm just being a little paranoid. I'm sure that things are fine. I have just been doppling at work when I'm there during the week, just once a week to try. I think they had been looking a little high, but never really had time to go back and try to find it myself. Thank you for letting me just rant, it helps just to get it all out sometimes, you know?


----------



## dmn1156

SDBL im sure tehy will find it first time tomorrow we all need to rant 

kelly im with you you read it so much in 1st tri i mean im having a few probs at the moment but that is just cos i know my oh is taking the pee and thinks it is ok to not do anything and well i have other ideas but i think some of them dont realise how hard it is on a baby not having both parents around


----------



## Kelly9

yes, I am not knocking those in supportive stable relationships it's just when you read like 5 different threads of women saying my OH left me and I kicked him out etc etc it's like why are you bringing a baby into this! It makes me happy that my DH is pretty good we never fight and he has been making an effort. There are always going to be times when we annoy each other but thats normal.


----------



## dmn1156

i know there are always threads that make me annoyed sometimes it sounds like they got pregnant and then got rid of there partners


----------



## Melsue129

Hey Ladies... hope everyone had a great weekend... I had a busy one, took down the xmas tree and all decorations... and our stepmom is in the hospital for some life threatening blood clots so we spent the day there... sooo sad, she's only 44 yrs old and the drs are like up in the air if they can remove them or not.. could be too dangerous.. So DH and I went and spend some quality time - trying to stay positive... Just have to keep praying for her...

Well all in all I feel great! Ive been eating alot, thats for sure... I was reading the last few pages and looking at everyones tickers and I can not believe how time flys.... its incredible.... 5 more days and then we go for our next scan.... Yippee...

Wannabe - so happy DH found a new job.. That is awesome...

SDBL - honey dont worry too much... Its normal to be nervous but like Kelly said look for the heartbeat again but look right above you pelvic hair line, My baby was still really low like that even a few weeks ago.. So the HB is really low in the pelvic area... I bought the doppler to save me from worring, it takes awhileto find the heartbeat so dont give up on it..

DMN - sorry you OH is acting how he is.. Men are just clueless sometimes... 

csunshine - sounds like you had a wonderful weekend.... Yay!!!!!

Sorrry if I forgot anyone else.. I had to read lots of pages and now prego brain is mush... LOL... Have a great night....


----------



## Kelly9

How bad is all of your guys preggo brains? I am worried it will make memorizing all the different drugs I'll need to know about to hard! lol. SPeaking of which when I get my books tomorrow I got a ton of reading already!


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly my brain is fine at the moment lol it only goes when i get too tired lol

melsue he unfortunately is completely clueless his mum used to go round picking up after him and well when he lived on his own i never went round there as it was always a state and took him 2 weeks to clear it up and out and i just refuse to clear up after him all the time so i have point blank said as he has nearly 2 weeks worth of washing he can do it and iron it all himself as i am not his mother and he needs to start helping and if he does not like it he knows where his mother lives got my hands full as it is lol 

hope your all doing well today 

afm i had to go for an internal scan today to test for the risk of pre term labour and pre eclampsia all was fine and she was really nice as well and re checked the babys gender as it said on screen they were only 85% sure of gender which i never knew so she asked if i wanted her to check for sure and i said yes please i would really like to know for definite and she said that she is a 100% sure it is a girl so im happy with that id been buying pink anyway lol


----------



## Csunshine013

Monday, Monday, Monday ARGH!

I don't like them! I am so very tired atm! I could have crawled right back into bed this morning and slept all day and probably all night too! I actually sleep in 3 hr intervals. Then I wake for about 2hrs then get very tired all over again.

My pipes in our basement we frozen yesterday :dohh: had to wait for DH to get home from ice fishing to cut the sheet rock away and put the torch to them. It worked and laundry is now finished!

Hope your all doing well will check back after a while.


----------



## Melsue129

HI ladies...

DMN - sooo happy all is well and you got the 100% positive that its a girly in your belly... :Yipee:

Kelly - My prego brain is horrible I feel cloudy - I have sticky notes all over my desk at work and I write notes at home to remember to do things... Its crazy.. My DH even said its totally strange because he even notices a difference.... I suggest using notes or study cards with the drug names on them, when I was in college that helped me remember things alot instead of reading them out of a book go for the flash cards.... Hope that helps..

Csunshine - sorry about the frozen pipes those suck!!! I was 8 degrees this morning in Mass, I wasnt too happy to leave the house... Mondays totally suck - training a new girl at work on top of all of my responsibilities,, its taking alot of out me... boooo..

All in all I just had lunch and the babes is bouncing around in there soooo funny... Why do they move so much after we eat? Does anyone know of a study they did to prove why... Is it the sounds in our belly?


----------



## dmn1156

i think it is because they enjoy eating lol my lo has sleep and wake patterns now that i recognise i just hope she sticks to it once she is born i like the pattern lol not going to happen tho is it lol


----------



## Csunshine013

They say if you have a schedule before the baby comes, like bed by 10pm then the baby should follow that schedule, now that doesn't always happen and I will probably have the devil child this time but DD was sleeping through the night when she was a month old. She didn't sleep well when we stayed away from home though. So just waiting for this child to not want to sleep at all and all that fun jazzy stuff. :dohh:


----------



## dmn1156

so far i feel her first movements between 7 and 9.30am and then again for a little while 10 and 12 then nothing for a while till about 3 till 6 pm and then a break for a while and then 10.30pm till 12.30 then nothing till morning i like it hopefully she will stick with it


----------



## SDBL23

sunshine, Its the sugars (energy). If we have a mom call in with decreased fetal movement, we ask when they ate last, and tell them to grab a peanut butter sandwhich or somthing with protien and some juice and lay down and just wait, the little ones normally kick right in.

dmn: congrats on the little girl!!! We're still planning to not find out, wish us luck, lol.

AFM: Dr. appt today, walked in fell asleep waiting, my mom and step dad were with me since dh had to work today, the doc came in and with one quick squirt of gel and one placement of the magical wand brought up babies heart beat loud and clear!! it just immediately popped up. We called and left a message on my husbands voice mail of the baby's heart beat, i cried. So yay!!


----------



## dmn1156

yay for heartbeat SDBL i thought they may find it firsst time they always know just where to look lol i am so excited to be having a girl and a little nervous all at the same time so used to boys now lol good luck not finding out i know i could not do it lol


----------



## dmn1156

i know how hard it is not too worry my frienddecided to tell me yesterday that her friend lost her baby at 39 weeks it mademe worry now im trying to not think about it as long as i feel movement in the morning and last thing at night i know things will be ok oh and still got a breech baby lol


----------



## Kelly9

Thats sad about your friend DMN! Do they know why or what happened?
I am shattered from class. Am wondering how I am going to bring enough food with me every day. 
SDBL I want to know so bad I couldn't wait no matter what. Still so far away though!
ANyway I got readins to do so you'll likely hear less from me these days won't be on as much!


----------



## westbrja

Hi
How is everyone? Any news from Gumb? I'll find her journal. Hopefully she's posted there. Well I started school today. I got you beat Kel, my books were only $150 lol. Its only cuz I already had my A&P book from last quarter, so that saved me majorly. Glad to hear all was well with your appt dmn.
Csunshine - my girlfriends pipes freeze too. The line to the street is too shallow. Huge inconvenience!
SDBL - do you think its possible to feel flutters at week 10? Being my 3rd I remember the feeling and I swear I've felt a movement here and there this week. As you know many women start to feel better in their 2nd trimester. You're close to it so try not to worry much more than normal. :)
Hello to anyone I missed!


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly no i think she had felt no movements and rather than go get it checked out she left it and then when she did go get it checked it was too late horrible thing to happen that close to the end cannot imagine how she must be feeling. But it makes you worry and will definitely make me more aware i always check for movements in the morning and at night the most 

West glad to hear your doing well i thought i felt movement early but then i felt nothing for ages lol but then that is because she had turned breech and placenta is anterior so did not feel much then till 17 weeks 

well baby still kicking me in the bladder a huge pain now as sometimes she kicks so hard i nearly wet myself not so good thank god i still have some control over my bladder not sure how long for tho lol


----------



## Melsue129

Hey ladies... Hope all is well...

DMN sorry to hear about your friends friend.. It really sucks when you hear stories like that but then makes you really pay attention doesnt it... Well Im glad you are feeling movements when you do... Its very reassuring...

SDBL - you could be feeling movements - I swear I thought I felt some early and didnt understand them until it was around 14-15 weeks when they kept happening and this is my first pregnancy, so you've had a few already so Im sure you got a baby bouncing around in there. Congrats...

Kelly - get some rest, school definitely is going to wipe you out... But when you feel really tired you should just stop what your doing and rest... You have that lil miracle in you, dont over do it... Good luck with your classes and studing.. Hope you are feeling better....

I looked at Gumbs journal and she has been updating it so take a look... I think she's going back to the drs tomorrrow.. Fx'd for her!!!

I hope everyone else is doing great!!! Im sitting here after dinner just enjoying the crazy movements Im getting I am loving every minute of it.. I bet Im going to miss this part when the baby comes out... Well Good night ladies... Sweet dreams... :hugs:


----------



## meldmac

:hi: ladies

Sorry to hear about your friend dmn1156. 

I was 36.4 weeks when I lost Devin in June. It's a terrible thing to go through. Makes this pregnancy very hard.

Hope everyone is doing well. I'm doing ok but feeling kind of blah right now. Got to hear the babies heartbeat again on the weekend which was very reassuring!

:hugs: to you all!


----------



## Kelly9

West: How many courses are you taking though? I have 5 so I was shocked that it was so little.
I am exhausted and got a stupid assignment due tomorrow that was assigned today. Damn teacher. 
DMN that is sad for your friends friend. 
I posted my 11 week bump pic in journal if you're interested.


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly nice little bump you have there god wish my bump was smaller mind you wish i was as thin as youu too lol 

meldmac i can only imagine how hard all this is for you it is reassurung hearing the heartbeat and i hope they keep you well monitored this time round 

melsue yes i am definitely more aware i check constantly for movements and will now right till i have her everyone is so desperate for her she will be the only grandaughter so everyone is over the moon so im keeping a close eye on things as it goes to show you never know im lucky as the last 6 weeks i get weekly appointments but still i wont be reassured till she is here lol

well glad all you ladies are doing ok 

im very tired today for some reason and i feel absolutely starving but i had breakfast and im desperately trying to not gain too much weight lol as when i feel this hungry i tend to pick on all the wrong foods lol


----------



## Kelly9

My bump was sure sticking out further today! I could actually tell through my shirt a few friends mentioned it to. It will probably deflate though unless I have some how managed to pop. It think it is still early though, could have something to do with being in class again. I am so tired! and have to be up at 5 am for hospital shift. I am kind of nervous cause when I get up early or am tired or hungry I tend to have ms, I ended up gagging super amounts this morning! I thought it went away... I guess we'll see tomorrow.

Going to try prenatal vitamins again on the weekend and see how they make me feel.


----------



## Melsue129

hey ladies... Good luck Kelly!! Sorry you still have a touch of MS, try to keep crackers near you or a snack as long as you have something in the belly you should be good!

Hope everyone has a great day... Tomorrow is my scan, :wohoo: CANT WAIT!!!
Blue or Pink Team, hmmmmmm.....
I dreamt all night lastnight that we went to the scan and it was a boy - Ive had this dream twice... The first time I dreamt it was a boy and I was telling everyone and they asked for proof to see the scan photos and I couldnt find them... Soooo weird... 1:40 pm eastern US time I will be getting scanned I will come on tomorrow night and let you all know if I have a pee pee inside me or not... hahahhahaha
:hugs:


----------



## SDBL23

Melsue: thats sooo exciting!!! Hoping lo cooporates with the US tech and shows its goods!! Maybe it is some movement, when I feel it I wait for a bit to see if I need to break wind, if I do I pass it off as gas, if not then I just hope I'm feeling little one....

Kelly: Maybe you should invest in a camel, or a pack horse, its the only way to carry enough food. Better yet, just get two!! 

DMN: So sorry about the upside down kiddo, has the midwife recommended anything? Will you still be allowed to delivery vaginaly with a breech? In our hospital its a huge no no!! We had a mom who was completely dilated before they discovered she was breech (how that happened, no idea?) and they wisked her back for an emergent cesarean....

West: I'm not sure, the baby is still really really teeny at 10 weeks, and the movement are really little, but I guess if your tuned into your body and know what to watch for you may....

afm: I threw up! Several times! Why is this news? Because I have not been vomiting, I took care of an ill patient needing rehydrated at work a few days ago and I think I caught her bug. It was at work and totally embarrasing, I lost it in the recycling bin, so much for going green huh? after the fourth time, they politely asked me to go home, lol! I had just finished my second patients delivery and moved them out and had no one else to care for, so I came home and climbed in bed, I woke up around 8 when hubby came home and then this am at 9, only once last night to go pee and puke, so I'm gettig better!!!


----------



## wannabeamom

hi everyone!!

good luck for the scan melsue!! cant wait to find out what it is!! i keep having dream that mine is a girl even had the dream the week before i found out i was preg!

sdbl sorry you are not feeling well hope it passes soon xxx


----------



## dmn1156

SDBL sorry your feeling sick hope it passes quickly they said they will check positioning at 36 weeks and if breech try turning her which they said i can refuse and then if still breech at 38 weeks i get booked in for a c section at 39 weeks so it all depends on if the little madam decides to turn lol as nothing i do makes a blind bit of difference 

Melsue cant wait to hear what your having so exciting be sure to let us know asap 

wannabe how you doing when is your anatomy scan 

afm well im doing ok still keeping an eye on movements but sometimes they are so low down it is hard to feel them


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all
Hope you get better SDBL
Can't wait to hear melsue!
afm: today I had my first day on unit I am on the general surgery unit for colorectal and gynea surgery and found out that we do D&C's/ERPC's and deliveries for fetal demise 20 weeks and under! Eek!!!! I was upset when I heard this. I don't think I could handle it let alone have a weeping sad woman who just lost her baby looking at my tummy which has started to show. I think it will be awkward. It is one of a lot of things we do on that unit which is good but still hoping I never have a patient who needs one of the above listed.

Hey so what happened to west?


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly hope you dont have any of those experiences must feel quite daunting as for west i have not seen her online for a few days probably like you busy with classes lol

Melsue good luck today cant wait to hear what your having


----------



## dmn1156

Well OH is being nicer at the mo well at least he made a huge effort for my birthday today i got flowers and chocolate and balloons first time ever in all the time i have known him nice he made the effort tho


----------



## westbrja

Hi girls! Sorry I've been MIA the last few days. School started Monday and I have a paper due already that I've had to work on. Then yesterday my mom went in for major surgery so I was at the hospital all day. Hope everyone is doing well. Sorry couldn't read back thru all the pages. I'm headed back to the hospital so I will check on later. Thanks for the concern ladies. Hugs!


----------



## hmu04146

hey ladies! just found out I am joining you guys... Cant wait! x


----------



## shawnie

Morning ladies.

Kelly sorry to hear your rotation isn't going to be an enjoyable one =( Id just wear a lab coat at all times, it does tend to hide things and just be your caring loving self...

West Im soo sorry your mom is ill hun. I wish a speedy recovery... Hope you get plenty of rest and sending you lots of hugs..

DMN *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! *Hope it's a very special day and filled with lots of joy! :cake::icecream:

AFM: Having a hard time sleeping at night.. Baby moves in all the odd places now and causes alot of pressure lol I've been very irritable and emotional too. My friend made a normal comment saying "better get all the rest you can cuz after the baby is born you wont get any" and I blurted out "well im only getting 3 hours now as it is, at least after shes born DP can watch her sleep while I take a 2 hour nap" lol I'm just cranky right now. I don't like being cranky at all. Where is my big fat rock I can hide under for a few days? HAHAHAHA


----------



## shawnie

Congrats HMU!! Welcome!!!!


----------



## shawnie

Holly cow!! Just realized im 24 weeks today! My goodness time flies so fast!


----------



## dmn1156

Thank you for the birthday wishes shawnie had a really nice day on a whole. time really is flying 25 weeks for me tomorrow and im with you on the baby front i could not get comfortable last night at all feel like i have not slept 

west sorry about your mums surgery about she is ok soon 

Welcome HMU


----------



## Melsue129

Happy Bday DMN....

West glad you are okay...

Shawnie I hope you get more rest tonight... 

Okay ladies Im running out the door at work to head to my Scan - Pink or blue that is the question!!!!! I'll come on tonight and fill you all in! :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

melsue good luck let us know asap


----------



## dmn1156

Melsue where are you lol im so excited for you


----------



## westbrja

Well mom is doing good. She's just exhausted and feels like she was hit by a truck. I think she gets to come home tmw. Thanks for the well wishes! 
Can't wait to hear from you Melsue.
Kelly - Yeah I agree that's a tough rotation. You almost have to disconnect in those situations but still be compassionate. I'm sure all will go well tho.
SDBL - Are you feeling any better minus the sleeping part?
DMN - I didn't know it was your bday. Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## dmn1156

Glad your mum is improving west yes it is my birthday today was treated to an indian meal only now wishing i had not eaten so much of it as have heartburn and wind now lol how you doing


----------



## Kelly9

West glad your mum is doing well.
Happy b day DMN
Happy viable day shawnie!
If you really want an update about rotation check out my journal, first patient was an ectopic removal pt! 
Melsue OMG where are you? I am falling asleep here....


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly sounds like you had quite a day 

melsue not been on since lol im going to have to go to bed it is 12.11am and i can barely stay awake much longer lol

thank you all for the birthday wishes x


----------



## Melsue129

Soooo sorry everyone, Im in the US so its a little tough with timing and all... We went to the drs, ran errands, had dinner and showered now Im at the computer....

Ssoooooooo - we had our scan baby looks wonderful - she weighs a whole 12 ounces now.. WooHoo... and YES I said SHE!!!! Its a GIRL!!!! My DH got the lil girl he always wanted and we are both very happy I will put up scan photos when I can get them scanned... Probably Monday.. But we saw her yawning and hiccuping... sooo funny... and everytime I felt her move I saw it on the screen so I was like Oh my god so thats what it feels like when she does that....LOL... She kept putting her hands over her face too. But the ultrasound tech check all organs and did the measurements but when we first went in there she said looks like we have a girl here... and DH and I just couldnt believe her, so we keep making her go in and double check.... ahahahaha... There is always a chance that "he" could be hiding a penis but we will have to double check at my next scan 10 more weeks and counting... ahahahah... I gained another 5 pounds, total of 10 pounds already -that to me is wild because Ive never been this heavy in my entire life... Okay enough of me babbling - hope everyone is having sweet dreams (you UK gals!!) and I'll catch up with ya all tomorrow or Sunday if I can get on... :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Melsue congrats on the SHE!!!!!!! So happy for you hun!

I am beginning to think I will have a he cause everyone else seems to be getting she's.


----------



## wannabeamom

hi ladies
melsue congrat on the girl!!!

kelly sorry you are having a crap time on placement!! im good thanks, been sick free for a few days yay!!! might hae spoke too soon though! scan is on the 1st we cant wait!

dmn happy bd for yesterday sorry i missed it!

ive finally got a bump coming...dh said yesterday youve got a belly def coming...unless its the pizza the other day lol!
how do you guys sleep at night? i normally sleep on my tummy and the midwife said this was fine to do but the last couple of nights its been uncomfortable and couldnt sleep any other way, might have to try standing on my head tonight!

xxx


----------



## dmn1156

Melsue Congrats on the little girl im sure they have it right they dont say otherwise many congratulations 

wannabe thank you and im glad your feeling better not long till you find out now


----------



## wannabeamom

ggrrrr so annoyed with myself!!!

im going to a party tonight and felt very down cos nothing fits so i went and got myself some new clothes...when i got home i put them on to show dh and he said i looked nice..why couldnt i have left it at that? i then said do i look like i have a bump or do i look fat, he said i look a bit chunky so i have now been sat in tears for the last hour...i know he doesnt mean it and normally it wouldnt bother me so very angry with myself!!


----------



## westbrja

It will be okay wannabe, I promise. Soon you will have that perfectly round bump and no one will be able to confuse it. I carry a little extra in my mid section so at first I always look like I'm packing on a few pounds lol. Have fun at your party. I'm sure you'll be beautiful!


----------



## wannabeamom

thanks west feeling a bit better he said he was sorry and that he didnt mean it he said other people who dont know im pregnant migh think i look a bit chunky lol think i was feeling hormonal x


----------



## westbrja

We all have those moments. The other day my OH was picking on me about what I was eating. Normally I laugh it off but that day I was sooooo mad at him then I started crying lol.


----------



## dmn1156

oh wannabe men never seem to say the right thing im sure your going to look lovely just relax and enjoy yourself


----------



## Kelly9

Besides you're pregnancy you're allowed to have a bump and if you think people are looking at you then tell them you are pregnant! Then they will get all excited for you and happy! and tell you what a wonderful little bump you've got. Hang in there chick.


----------



## shawnie

congrats mel on the baby girl! whoot whoot =)


----------



## dmn1156

hi how are all you lovely ladies doing today


----------



## shawnie

Hi Dmn!!! I am doing well thanks.. Watching the football game eating a blueberry bagel =)~ How about yourself?


----------



## dmn1156

got another cold feeling really quite low really and a little short tempered im just so fed up with being permanentlt ill i just want to enjoy a little bit of this pregnancy and so far im just hating the illnesses i have had through it. Glad your doing ok


----------



## Kelly9

Poor dmn! I hope your mw can help you. I have been super lucky so far so I guess I don't realize as much how much others can suffer. Get well soon!

I haven't been up to much was suppose to clean today cause mil is coming tomorrow night but we're putting if off till tomorrow before and after scan. 

As for the scan, do you guys know if we have to drink water or can we drink powerade instead? As long as it's fluids it shouldn't matter right? I hope so cause I'll need to drink in the car since its a bit of a drive for us.


----------



## bellamamma

Hi, can I join you ladies on here? I remember most of you from other threads...like the 
"2ww" and "older girls be my friends" -
Me, I finally did it! A year after my lap to clear the tubes am pregnant. Have been hoarding the secret till now, am finding myself a little superstitious! But wanted to talk with other pg ladies so here I am. I've had a scan at 6+3 just to check placement and all looked good, next is Feb. 8. We have already scheduled amnio as I'm 42, so that date is looming out there...not my favorite thought but do want to know all is well.

So, quick question for you all, I've had pretty minor symptoms so far, sore breasts, bloating, gas, with occasional queasiness, but on Saturday was so sick all day, major nausea then vomited a few times in the eve, since then am back to normal with just normal nausea?? Happen to anyone else? I thought maybe I just had a stomach bug or something, or can it come and go like that with no warning?! I hope it doesn't do it much as would be sooo difficult to work like that!
Anyway congrats and hugs to all!


----------



## dmn1156

Welcome bellamamma and congratulations 


kelly thank you i hope it goes soon im sick of feeling ill my son wants his friend round and at the moment i just dont feel upto looking ater an extra one that and it is just totally draining me now i dont think it matters what you drank i drank squash and a little bit of water when i got there but then in the same breath as soon as they started scanning me they told me to go empty my bladder so i could not win win lol good luck today cant wait to hear your results later


----------



## Mrs_N

i might be joining you in here! :happydance:


----------



## dmn1156

Yay Mrs N we cant wait for you to come over woohoo


----------



## dmn1156

hey all how you doing still feeling a bit rough i posted in 2nd tri for advice but no response as yet 

as doctor wont help me and i need to do something to shift this damn virus as it is really taking its toll on me now i was thinking of getting some beechams cold and flu capsules just to maybe give it a nudge for a few day just says to check with pharmacist on box what do you think


----------



## Mrs_N

duplicate post!


----------



## Mrs_N

i feel like I'm trespassing hehe!


----------



## Jen1802

Hey girls can I join you's? Just got my :bfp: yesterday morning. Can still hardly believe it! I had been trying for over 8 months and realised I had a short lp and went to tcm to get that sorted within 7 weeks I was pregnant! Hope you's are all well!:hugs:
xo Jen


----------



## Kelly9

Mrs N you are not trespassing you belong here. 

Welcome bella and jen. As for the nausea mine came and went in strength but was there from week 4 till week 8 when it started to lessen now I barely have it at all. 

Ask pharmacist dmn, I know acetaminophen (tylenol) is ok in small amounts throughout the day but thats it. Sorry. I am just taking my drug class now!


----------



## dmn1156

welcome jen1802 and congratulations 

Mrs N kelly is right your not trespassing you belong here you have had a long journey to get here 

kelly thank you im making do with paracetemol i took some earlier and il take a couple before bed just to try and reduce my temp a bit and keep up with the vitamin c boost im trying to give myself and il speak to the midwife in the morning cos i just cant keep being ill it is really draining me how you doing today


----------



## Melsue129

Mrs. N... OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG.... :wohoo: :yipee: OMG OMG OMG - Oh you belong here my dear after the journey you have had... I am soooooo happy for you... How wonderful is a + HPT... (now picture me jumping up and down- LOL)

Welcome - Bella and Jen!!! :flower: 
Bella - right around 6 weeks nausea came on out of no where... I was okay in the mornings but once afternoon would come around and night time I would be nauseous... I had to keep eatting, little bits of food, every hour or so... Its better if you have something in your belly at all times... Then my nausea lessened around week 10 and 11, then it was gone by week 12... 
DMN sooo bummed you cant get rid of these colds.. they need to do something for you... a doctor or midewife, Needs to prescribe you something because if you have a fever, that is not good at all for the baby... Make sure use the tylenol to bring that fever down...uuugh, feel soo bad for you... 
Wannabe - Im at that point to where I just look chunky too.. Dont worry people wont say anything and before you know it everyone will know you are pregnant so they will "get it" ya know... Dont worry... Im sure you are glowing right now, sometimes they say that women look their beautifulist when they are pregnant... 

Eeekkk, I dont know who I forgot but I hope eveyones doing okay.... 

Yes, its a girl - thanks to all for the congratulations.... now we are searching for the chasity belt and shot gun... DH is already thinking about all of those penises out there in the world.. LOL... We have two girl friends that have two lil boys and they are all going to grow up together, we visited one friend who's baby was born in Nov and we "had the talk with him" You know how he and our lil girl were never going to be able to hang out behind closed doors together, we are going to watch them like a hawk... LOL... We had a bunch of laughs and of course this lil 2 month old boy just looked at me, like okay I hear ya talking but I dont know what you are saying.... LOL... So funny...

So we were on the search for the best priced crib and we found one we liked at Babies R Us and its one of the pricer ones and I went to two other stores that carried it and they are both above Babies R us prices, so looks like we are going there... We are going with the Natural looking wood.. Soo pretty...


----------



## Kelly9

Melsue do you have a pic? I have a couple chosen at babier r us as well! The pinehurst and the michelle. 

I got my car seat today... totally was not planning to but went in to get stroller and they didn't have it so we're picking that up in the city after scan later today, so well the ladies there were helpful, a lot of the time you have to special order this stuff and once the sell out of the brand we wanted it will all be special order and wouldn't be able to garuntee when it would be shipped etc so I picked up one of their last matching car seats for our stroller. Also cause I spend over 75$ I got a baby tub which is quite nice for 10 bucks. All there baby tubs are like 35 buck and more so I saved 25 dollars on this particular one but ended up with 2 things we weren't going to buy right away. I am still excited to get the stroller later today though! Also toysrus doesn't do layaway out here either not that it's a big deal but it would have bee nice.

I don't really have a bump at all it popped a week ago but went away. Some mornings it;s like I was before I was preggo! I weighed myself and I am back down to what I was when I found out. I WANT A BUMP ALREADY!


----------



## dmn1156

kelly what time is your scan good luck with that


----------



## westbrja

Where's Csunshine, Kelly, and Gumb? I'm anxious for their scan updates.
How's everyone? I'm getting excited for our appt on Wed. We'll hear the heartbeat for the 1st time. When I was scanned it could only be seen. Dmn - Feeling better?
Mrs N - I posted in the 2ww, but its so nice to have you join us here. You're so deserving.
Kelly - Check over in 2ww. I answered you about my classes this quarter.
Melsue - How are you?
Hope I didn't miss anyone.
OH's mom and dad want to buy our crib. I have one picked our from Babies R Us. I went with a lower priced one since 1) They are buying it and 2) I had one that cost about the same and it lasted through 2 babies into toddlers and would have made it through 3 kids if OH and DS didn't decide to jump on it from across the room UGH!!! Its the Graco Lauren style in Espresso. I absolutely love it! Haven't found a travel system yet.


----------



## Kelly9

Hey everyone if you want the update it's in my journal!


----------



## shawnie

How exciting Jen and Mrs N!!!! Congrats!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

thank you, it's feeling more real today! 
melsue I love your reaction, that totally made me grin! :happydance:
todays test is darker :thumbup: got to resist testing for a couple of days now! 

need a bit of advice - we are going away on friday for a little family weekend away, just us, my mum & dad and my sister & her partner. We are so not ready to tell anyone yet, we want to wait until probably 6-8 weeks before telling very close family. It's going to look totally suspicious me not drinking anything the whole weekend - if it was just one night or maybe 2 I could get away with it no problem because I'm not a big drinker, but 3 nights? I knnow they'll think somethings up! Any suggestions on good 'fibs' to tell?! Oh and I'm totally rubbish at lying, my face always gives me away!


----------



## bellamamma

Mrs_N said:


> thank you, it's feeling more real today!
> melsue I love your reaction, that totally made me grin! :happydance:
> todays test is darker :thumbup: got to resist testing for a couple of days now!
> 
> need a bit of advice - we are going away on friday for a little family weekend away, just us, my mum & dad and my sister & her partner. We are so not ready to tell anyone yet, we want to wait until probably 6-8 weeks before telling very close family. It's going to look totally suspicious me not drinking anything the whole weekend - if it was just one night or maybe 2 I could get away with it no problem because I'm not a big drinker, but 3 nights? I knnow they'll think somethings up! Any suggestions on good 'fibs' to tell?! Oh and I'm totally rubbish at lying, my face always gives me away!

I've been going with the "I'm on antibiotics" route, or "I have a sinus headache and wine makes it worse!" Has worked so far...
Congrats and welcome to the group! :happydance:


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N posted in your journal too soo happy for you welcome and enjoy first trimester I have used the antibiotics fib and another one i have used lol is on painkillers for a shoulder injury and they say not to drink alcohol also used got an upset stomach and dont want to make it worse by drinking as i needed an excuse for keep going to the bathroom every 5 mins too lol Thanks for the help yesterday Mrs N midwife pretty much said the same as you some of the ingredients are risky and paracetemol and a simple honey and lemon cough linctus 

Hope your all doing well today 

afm feeling not great still had my appointment baby being a bit awkward today for a change was head down but everytime mw tried to find heartbeat she kicked the doppler right off lol anyway all was well generally


----------



## Mrs_N

yeah I think I'll go with not feeling great/dodgy tummy/headache
got dh lined up with some emergency distraction topics to hide my inevitable giggling :rofl:
can't really do the antibiotics one with my family - that will just open up to a barrage of questions!!


----------



## dmn1156

dodgy tummy is a good one i like it as you never know when your suddenly going to have the urge to just go to the loo lol no point using excuses you cant or may not get away with lol at least you wont need the clomid now


----------



## Mrs_N

i know - I ov'd the day I went to the docs & picked up the clomid! it's wierd, it's like I threatened my ovaries with clomid & they responded :rofl:
got to book myself in with the same GP to tell her the news! 
When did you go to the GP first?


----------



## dmn1156

well i went to my gp at about 4 to 5 weeks as my gp always insists on sending off a sample to do yet another pregnancy test lol best to go early tho as dependent on area it can take a while to get the referral to a midwife which you usually see between 8 an 10 weeks


----------



## Mrs_N

well I won't be able to go next week because I'll be at work all the time, so it'll have to be the following week - I'll be 5 weeks then. 
can't go this week - I want to at least miss my period first! I'm so scared it's gonna show up as normal!!


----------



## dmn1156

looking at your tests i dont think that is going to happen but it is always there in your mind no witch for you this month or for the next nine lol no rush to get seen but im thinking your tests will be darker in the next few day but get a digi and test in 3 days and you will see those magic words


----------



## Mrs_N

planning to not test tomorrow, but will do another frere either thursday or friday, then going away so digi will be next tuesday, should be nice & strong by then!


----------



## dmn1156

it should be by then will definitely come up with that much loved word by then in the meantime just let it keep sinking in lol


----------



## Mrs_N

lol! 
have booked my appointment for 4th feb - I'll be 5wks +6


----------



## dmn1156

woo hoo nice time really as wont have long to wait for your scan that way lol


----------



## westbrja

Oooooh Mrs N, I'm so happy for you. I bet you are on :cloud9:. Funny you said that about threatening your ovaries cuz I had just went and bought a bottle of Soy, which is still in my drawer unopened, the day before my BFP :haha:.
Dmn - You feeling any better?
Can't wait til our appt tmw. I'm kinda nervous though. I just hope we hear the heartbeat and everything is fine. I think reading the posts here on BNB make a defference. I never worried like I have with this pregnancy. Plus OH's close friend just lost his baby. The mom was 9 months. The autopsy results haven't came back yet but it just hit close to home. :cry:


----------



## Melsue129

Okay ladies heres a pic - hope it comes thru... This is her waving and I'll put up another of her "girl parts" - now everyone that is having a girl Im hoping can verify that this is a girl too.. Im just so worried that they are now going to change their mind when I go in for the next scan.... Please let me know what you think..... 

Hope everyones doing okay!! Im doing good just tired - its my own fault, stayed up late on the computer looking for nursery decor ideas... fun fun... but didnt go to be until alwmost 1am... eeekkk... Im an addict! LOL

Mrs. N.. still so happy for you!!! I want to see darker lines on your test so put up pics when you can... I would say the antibotics fib is a good one to stick with!

Kelly - love the stroller!!

Hello to West, Shawnie and the others.. Has Csunshine been around????? Did I miss her? 
DMN hope you are starting to feel better....:hugs:


UUUUUUGGGHHHH,,,,, these darn files keep saying invalid file extention but they are jpg file extensions and that it what we can use... What the heck... I'll have to try from home.... Darnit.


----------



## dmn1156

Hi west i know what you mean about worrying more the 3rd time round im exactly the same but as i know is the last i will be having and now i know it is a girl i want her here so much and hearing things like that just make you worry all the more im doing ok still under the weather 

Melsue slowly on the mend im sure you will sort the pics out i had that problem on a couple of occasions cant wait to see them 

had a funny appointmnet with the midwife today she said i cant take anything other than paracetemol and honey and lemon cough linctus, also said the pain i have been feeling and still have constantly is SPD so has referred me for physio and then tried to find baby heart beat well this was funny as baby did not want to play at all and everytime she tried to use the doppler baby just kicked it off she just laughed in the end and said thats it she is perfectly fine in there so she was being a right little madam already on a good note just for a change she was head down but has since reverted back to her normal feet in bladder position as i felt her shift lol


----------



## Melsue129

Okay Ladies here are a few of my ultrasounds.... Ladies with the lil girls in the belly can you compare my girl parts photo with yours??? Did you see 3 lil lines to say that it was a girl??? We didnt see any boy parts so......

Hope everyone is having a good night... hugs.
 



Attached Files:







20 week ultasound small.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 10









20 week ultrasound 3small.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 9









20 week ultrasound2 copy.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Melsue129

DMN I giggled when I read your part about the doppler getting kicked off!!! Soo funny.... A girlfriend of mine told me that when she was prego with her girl she had a bowl of popcorn on her belly and she shot it across the room... too funny...


----------



## Kelly9

I was nervous around the date my af was suppose to show to but I only tested at 14dpo and af always came on 16 dpo giving me an lp of 15dpo. But nothing happened then I really cheered! I am sure you will be just fine! Where are all these pics? I only saw the one!

Oh posted the bump and scan pics in journal.


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies so sorry I was MIA I was really gaggy today and stayed home to feel better!

I had a lovely scan it's all in my new preggo journal!

The other night I wrote a really long message but I lost my connection and it really pissed me off so I'll have to make up for it some other time,


WOOOOO HOOOOOO Mrs N so very excited for you!

Hope your all well


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for preggo journal! Put a link in your siggy will ya!


----------



## dmn1156

Melsue i can see the lines but it is not the best genital pic to tell anything from lol 

Csunshine we missed seeing you around glad your scan went well

Kelly lovely scan pic and your bump is coming along nicely


----------



## Mrs_N

Kelly pics are in my journal :)
think it's too early to really tell if thats girl parts or boy parts! :hugs: you'll find out soon. 
:happydance: yay for fab scan & preggo journal csunshine!
when did everyone else start their preggo journal? I was thinking after I see the doctor at 5wks +6?


----------



## carriecinaz

Melsue129 said:


> Okay Ladies here are a few of my ultrasounds.... Ladies with the lil girls in the belly can you compare my girl parts photo with yours??? Did you see 3 lil lines to say that it was a girl??? We didnt see any boy parts so......
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good night... hugs.


Melsue, looks like a girl. The lady that did my scan explained that the 3 lines indicate a girl. You can always have them double check at your next scan though. I did!


----------



## dmn1156

i never started one but that is more cos i never figured it how lol not much point now really lol


----------



## Jen1802

Thanks for the congrats everyone. Went to my gp yesterday morning and she didn't even do another test (probably because I've already done 3 and they were all positive!) She was going to refer me to one of the hospitals in Belfast which I really don't want to go too as the maternity part looks like an ancient dungeon!!! So I asked her very nicely to send me to the ulster which has just spent 1.8 million on a brand new all singing and dancing maternity unit. Every room has a birthing pool which I just thought was fab! Happy days she is sending me there, means that I won't have a midwife appointment at my gp and will have to go to the hospital for all my appointments which I don't really mind. My first scan won't be until the end of Feb, start of March....feels like ages away! Oh well, it'll be worht the wait! Hope everyone is ok!
xo Jen


----------



## dmn1156

Well i had a lot to do and i got most of it done OH promised to help but decided he needed sleep more and went to bed for 4 hours dont know why i expected any different he sleeps more than an average bear and then has the cheek to tell me everyone needs an afternoon sleep wish i had the chance of one im exhausted and have not stopped today sorry for the rant but if i did not have her to rant in id go nuts as he never listens to a word i have to say he things it is all a bit of a joke


----------



## Mrs_N

thats good news on the hospital jen!
:hugs: dmn hope you manage to get some rest, it's important :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

I wish hun may be lucky to get a quick bath and bed later did the bathroom kitchen and living room just done tea then got to put the boys to bed just spoke to my friend and she is going to be my birth partner i told oh straight if he cant help out a little now dont expect any perks lol


----------



## shawnie

Sorry everyone I cant read right now. I am now on complete bed rest. My cervix is a 2 and should be over a 4 or 5 so I have been put to bed and only to get up to use the restroom... Hugs to all and I'll try and get on when I can. Maybe DP can bring my pc to my room so I can get on while laying down, will see.


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Shawnie hope it goes well and the bedrest helps with the cervix! Get DP to move the computer into the bedroom we will want to know how your doing! :hugs:


----------



## Melsue129

Thanks ladies...

DMN - kick him in the butt!!! He needs to help you... You need your sleep and rest... 

Carrie - how are you doing???

Jen - congrats on your appts...

Csunshine - glad you are okay other than the gagginess... :( Keep eating, food in your stomach is the best... 

Kelly I commented in your journal love your photos....

Mrs. N. cant wait until you get your first scan, :yipee:

I'm not sure if I missed anyone... Hope everyone is doing well.....

Hugs.


----------



## Melsue129

Awe Shawnie - keep your butt in bed!!! Sorry to hear you have to get stuck there for the time being... Definitely get DH to move the computer.... so we know whats going on... Big huge hugs...


----------



## SDBL23

hi ladies. Hope alls well with you guys

Shawnie: Be sure to follow docs orders. Are you dilated or is your cevix thin? How did you find this out? Hope you get your computer!!

DMN: Sorry about dh, sounds like he is being quite a spoiled brat, hope that is gets better for you...

Kelly: Your bump is getting ready to pop out, you can tell a difference from the first one. Your scan is beautiful...

AFM: Went in for our 13 week screen. Baby is soooo much bigger. Just flippin' and wiggling around in there. The nurse measured the baby and said that we were just right on the brink of being able to do the test, the baby was almost too big, lol. We were there about 20 min looking at the little one, had it's back to us, she needed it to flip to measure from the front and they babe wouldnt do it. So we left went to lunch and came back about an hour later and got some of the most beautiful profile shots!! Kept putting it's fingers to its mouth and crossing its feet, how fabulous!!! 

I would put pictures on, but I don't know how to do it...... Any one have any advice?


----------



## SDBL23

looking online at cribs, any one have any advice for me?


----------



## dmn1156

Shawnie make sure you rest 

SDBL so glad your scan went well i know you were worried to put pics on you go advanced and there is a little paperclip you click on that to add your photo hope that helps cant wait to see pics 

hope everyone is doing ok i have a little lump starting on my eyelid quite painful too just what i need lol


----------



## Kelly9

shawnie rest up!

I am just blah at them moment so not going to comment on anything else. Need food.


----------



## westbrja

Soooooo we had our routine prenatal appt today. All was well and we heard the heartbeat around the 160's. Yay for that!!! However...we have to go for an unplanned ultrasound tmw because I'm measuring 3-4 weeks ahead of where I should be. Last night, before I knew all this I swore I was feeling tons of flutters. I told the midwife today and she it could either be a misdated pregnancy (which I know isn't the case), I'm just bigger cuz this is baby #3, or there's twins in there. OMG!!! I can't wait until tmw. My scan isn't until 4pm so I won't be on til later with an update.
Shawnie - Keep youself busy and don't scoot up in bed with your elbows as they will get chaffed.
Hello to everyone else! Super tired so I'll be on tmw.


----------



## SDBL23

:happydance:Here are some pics of our little one, the first is baby's spine and some of its side, the second is the little legs all stretched and crossed and then the body above (Looks like a grasshopper!!) the third is the baby's arm just flopped out to the side, the left side is fingers all curled and the last is the profile!!:baby:
 



Attached Files:







baby spine.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 6









baby legs stretched.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 7









baby arm adjusted.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 6









baby profile edit.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kelly9

Those pics are lovely SDBL!
and West of course keep us updated... wouldn't you have seen twins though at the scan your friend did? But wouldn't that just be crazy!!!!!


----------



## westbrja

Thanks Kelly! I asked my friend and she said a lot of times they don't even see twins until later. Its harder to see them earlier on. I guess one could be hiding behind the other. She said many women have had early scans around 7 weeks and didn't find out until 20 weeks. Here we only get one routine scan around 20 weeks, unless mom had previous risk factors or as in my case she is measuring larger than expected. Twins would be a blessing, but our house would become a bit cramped. We would have to consider selling and buying a bigger one in the near future. Whew!!! :)
SDBL - Your pics are beautiful!


----------



## Mrs_N

Shawnie rest up and let us know how you are getting on :hugs:

sdbl gorgeous pics! 

West oooh exciting stuff! 

Kelly hope you got some food & are feeling better


----------



## Kelly9

The sonographer told us that to so we were worried for a bit but just one for us! A big PHEW there! I am super excited to hear how it goes now!!!! So don't leave us hanging!

I got some food! I ate more lasagna then I have ever eaten in one sitting before, I have been eating so much but I have only put on 1 pound and some days that pound is gone when I weigh myself and I am the same as I was when I first found out.


----------



## Mrs_N

I just know I am going to put on a ton of weight, I only have to look at food & my hips get bigger :rofl:


----------



## Jen1802

I'm too scared to weigh myself! I've been eating like a horse for the past two weeks! All healthy stuff though but I'm scaring myself by the amount I'm putting away! I might suck it up and jump on the scales tonight! At least my clothes aren't feeling tight, does your metabolism increase when your pregnant?? 
XO


----------



## dmn1156

Morning all how is everyone doing today not worried too much about weight not gained too much about 10lb so far that good i think well i hope lol

SDBL they are lovely pics so happy all is well for you 

Mrs N you never know you may be lucky 

afm i feel absolutely wiped out today so i am going to sit and try not to do too much well if possible lol going to try and get an appointment with my gp see if i can get something to boost my system a bit got a stye on my eye now which is painful as it is under the eyelid. Could not eat anything last night kept getting heartburn lol had a slice of toast and then had cereal for breakfast but still heartburn lol got to love these pregnancy perks :rofl:


----------



## shawnie

Thanks everyone, morning, i've got a minute so I promise later today ill have my room all set up so I can read how you all are doing.

My cervix is thinning or is short? I have a sono today at 10 but I know the stenographer wont say anything and i'll have to wait a few days to know anything more . I wasn't sure what the doc was talking about really cuz it happen so fast with him going over directions of what I can and can't do and how to get out of bed to use the restroom.. He just made it very clear that if I feel anything out of the normal to go to the ER and it doesn't have to be pain related. He has me off work till 7/1. Everyone I've spoke to thinks I'm gonna have her sonner then my due date.

My mom is coming over to help me with the house and a few friends are going to come over to bring me books to read. We're in the middle of a storm too so it doesn't help lol Anyways gonna think positive and try not to think of the bad.


----------



## wannabeamom

hi girlies how are you all???

shawnie make sure you get plenty of rest!!!!

ive felt some definate kicks over the past 2 days yay!!! 

got weighed yesterday and have put 2.5lb on so another yay!! still 5.5lb lighter than before my :bfp: so got some growing space!! the sickness seems to have got better haent been sick since tues and before that it was sun cheese appears to be the main culpret! but that is quite worrying as its the only dairy which i eat and the midwife told me to make sure i eat it bu just cnt now as it makes me violently sick???


----------



## dmn1156

Shawnie if your cervix is short then they say there is a chance you can give birth early but they usually say here in the uk before 33 weeks so i hope that is not the case for you and hope she stays put until her due date just rest and follow what advice they offer you 

wannabe if cheese is aking you sick then no real pointin eating it you can get calcium in other sources as long as everything is going well and baby is healthy i dont think cheese is essential i never eat cheese as it has the same effect on me makes me really ill lol glad your starting to feel better and movements are getting stronger 

i had a very bad nights sleep get getting a lot of stomach cramps and twinges which made it impossible to get comfortable and sleep so i feel exhausted today lol


----------



## westbrja

I just ate a whole entire footlong subway sub. OMG! I have my days where I can't get enough either. I've gained 4 lbs so far. I didn't gain much with the other 2 kiddos. I'm hoping this is the same. Well I'm gonna get a nap in while the kids are at school before our appt. Appts at 4pm my time and its noon now. Be back with an update later. I'm so nervous.


----------



## Mrs_N

good luck west, let us know how things go! 
shawnie hope bubs stays put! 
wannabe no point eating the cheese if it's making you sick - you aren't getting any of the goodness from it then, and you are loosing goodness from the other things you've eaten, makes no sense :nono: 

I'm having a proactive day today, just finished my tax return (man, I hate doing those!) and I have reorganised all my paperwork files - I now have 7 folders in categories (cars, home furnishings/decoration, insurance, bank statments, utilities etc) and in each coloured, labelled dividers & paperwork is in plastic folders each labelled. wow I feel organised! It's slightly OTT :rofl: but I do like being organised!!


----------



## Csunshine013

SDBL love the pictures!

Shawnie hope you carry this little one as close to the due date as possible!

Mrs N totally know all about just looking at the food and my hips expand or my backside grows :dohh: I have different cravings now. I crave bananna peppers and salads and chinese food. LMAO I really want an open face roast beef sandwich with brown gravy and mashed potatoes right now. LOL Food why do we need it to survive???? ARGH so many choices!

West can't wait to hear how it goes today!

Kelly hope school isn't so bad this semester! I will have to go to your journal and check out the pics!

wannabe I wouldn't eat cheese if it makes you ill. There are loads of foods that have dairy in them. Try looking for those foods instead of the cheese or just take a calcium supplement.

afm just getting by these days. I did manage to start my preggo journal have to figure out how to add a link in my siggy still. DD now know all about the baby and is very excited. She asked if she has to keep quiet or can she tell her friends. LOL she is oh so very cute about the whole thing. 

I am now craving Chinese so we will be ordering it for dinner tonight unless something else catches my sense of smell but I work next door to a Chinese resteraunt so chances are I will be getting that for dinner. LOL

Hope your all doing well!


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all

Shawnie will the sex your cervix shut then? I heard they do that for a shortening cervix. Take her easy and relax and make sure you turn yourself you don't want bed sores! Hahaha. I know you know that though.

DMN I hope you do get to enjoy some part of your pregnancy for a small period.

West I can't wait to hear how your scan went! I am super excited.

I weigh myself twice a day once in the morning and one in the day and so far I am either 1 pound lost or exactly the same as a was when I found out. I am happy with that they say no weight gain in first tri is ok and a little is fine to. I have also started taking my prenatal vitamins again and so far I am not getting the nausea from them. I hope that keeps up. 

I guess I am off to school now! It is going ok but I Have a midterm on wednesday so I'll be studying a lot. I also have to be up at 5am tomorrow for clinical.


----------



## dmn1156

west hope you scan goes well 

Mrs N i wish i was that organised i try to be it does not always go as planned tho lol

Csunshine your making me hungry with all those delicious foods lol they all sound so tempting i had spaghetti bolognaise for dinner and i actually enjoyed it

Kelly hope your doing ok today and i hope there is some part of this pregnancy that i can enjoy would be nice lol but i have decided i am going to kick these illnesses into touch one way or another and as for the spd il just have to walk through the pain lol


----------



## Mrs_N

yeah, I go through phases of organisation. when I was a child I would often spend the whole weekend moving around all the furniture in my room and reorganising everything! 
now I am one of those that has their DVDs in alphabetical order, clothes sorted by colour etc etc! tends to get messed up after a few weeks though and then I have to do it again!


----------



## dmn1156

no im not that organised i have a small filing cabinet that matches my living room furniture lol and all the files are labelled i just forget to clear it out every once in a while and it gets a bit full lol. I had a major clean up the other week and everywhere was spotless then i got ill and it all went to pot a bit but from tomorrow that is is im giving all my ailments there marching orders and getting on regardless the spd may be a bit harder but il work through the pain and rest when i need to lol


----------



## dmn1156

oh and i did something quite naughty yesterday my oh was still being a bit awkward so he loves all the soaps so as he sat down to watch them from the sky+ i gave away all the story line and the storyline for the next month or so he was not amused to say the least i dont watch them myself but it was nice to see his pleasure cut short watched the nta awards instead lol


----------



## Csunshine013

I can't help it I'm very hungry all the time lately:dohh:

That is so very funny about the soap and your DH LMAO

I am not a very organized person I have certain things that I'm very organized with and others that are just jumbled together. LOL

Hope you all have a lovely evening!

I just had a huge sale with a tour company to Australia and Fiji and New Zealand! WOOOO HOOOOO!!!!

Take that nasty boss!


----------



## westbrja

Kelly9 said:


> Hey all
> 
> Shawnie will the sex your cervix shut then? I heard they do that for a shortening cervix. Take her easy and relax and make sure you turn yourself you don't want bed sores! Hahaha. I know you know that though.
> 
> DMN I hope you do get to enjoy some part of your pregnancy for a small period.
> 
> West I can't wait to hear how your scan went! I am super excited.
> 
> I weigh myself twice a day once in the morning and one in the day and so far I am either 1 pound lost or exactly the same as a was when I found out. I am happy with that they say no weight gain in first tri is ok and a little is fine to. I have also started taking my prenatal vitamins again and so far I am not getting the nausea from them. I hope that keeps up.
> 
> I guess I am off to school now! It is going ok but I Have a midterm on wednesday so I'll be studying a lot. I also have to be up at 5am tomorrow for clinical.

What was on your mind in the first sentence? Lmao!!!


----------



## dmn1156

west how did your scan go


----------



## dmn1156

well that will teach him to get on my nerves in future he will just watch them now to see if im right which i am lol i feel huge tonight that will be the 2nd helping of dinner i had lol also had a nice bath and did all the girlie things whilst in there may have to use my shaver in future tho cut my legs more than once lol think my skin is more sensitive


----------



## westbrja

Ok ladies....so we have only 1 baby. I don't know if I'm happy or disappointed. Twins would have been nice but in all reality we only really have space for 1. So by the scan I'm due Aug.2nd, which if you remember is OH's birthday. Since its only a couple days different the doc prolly won't change my EDD. So I guess my uterus is just growing faster since this is baby #3.
Shawnie - Hope you stay busy and can find stuff to do while in bed.
DMN - You are so naughty! That sounds like sumthin I would do lol.
Mrs N - My mom is the exact same way and I'm kinda the opposite. I'm bad with mail and kids school papers. I have a file cabinet but it tucked away in the closet and I have to go thru a lot to get to it. I need sumthin more handy.
So there's our update. Hope everyone has a good night.


----------



## dmn1156

West when i went for my 20 wk scan they said baby was big and when mw measured she said spot on and it would be average size lol but no 3 so il believe it when they weigh her lol as for my oh it was the only thingi knewwould bother him lol so he copped for it lol. i am glad your scan went well


----------



## Kelly9

I meant to say sew but I was typing fast so I could get on the road to lab lol.

West two would be a blessing but hard to handle especially if you want to do nursing and are preparing for it. At my nuchal sonographer said I was 13 weeks but I know from dates like you that I was actually 12 week then. 

I am tired and have to be up early tomorrow so I am off! Oh csunshine I am eating double what I was even a week ago!


----------



## Mrs_N

West glad everything was okay at your scan, I think twins would bd nice but s lot of work!!
Dmn lol at the soaps, sounds like he got what was coming to him! :rofl:

so we are off to our weekend away this afternoon. I think we may have changed our minds & will end up telling mum&dad, partly because I need to let work know and it feels wrong telling them first! So we might take z bottle of champagne & decide in the car! 
Did my last FRER this morning & it's a gorgeous set of lines so I'm no longer worried that this is a chemical.


----------



## westbrja

Oh I'm so excited that my avatar pic worked. Since my camera is still broken I used my phone and had a hell of a time getting it on there, but it worked. Meet my little bambino ladies. At the US baby was moving a ton. I had just drank that glucose stuff so I think it had the baby wired lol.


----------



## Jen1802

Is anyone else feeling ridiculously tired??? I've a residential for uni this weekend (doing a masters part time) and I honestly don't know how I'm going to get through it! I've been asleep by 8pm every night this week but I know we've to stay up until 10.30pm and 11pm tonight and tomorrow night! I feel tired just thinking about it :sleep:
xo Jen


----------



## Mrs_N

yay west, your avatar is so cute!
jen yes I've been feeling really tired too, which makes me worried about going back to work on tuesday - I'm meant to be doing 8am-6pm tues-fri, 8am-8pm sat & sun, 10pm-8am mon-thurs, then I get 2 days off... then I do another 10 in a row!


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N those shifts will feel like forever now as you start to feel exhausted lol rest when you can any more pics or have you stopped testing lol 

well i got a decent nights sleep so feel nearly human today lol


----------



## dmn1156

i checked out your journal lol nice line posted too


----------



## dmn1156

just noticed my ticker has gone down to double figures it looks so much better now woo hoo


----------



## Mrs_N

:yipee: double figures - yay! 

i think those shifts are going to kill me lol! think I'll have to speak to my consultant on tuesday, see if there's anyway of reducing my hours a little bit over the next couple of months.


----------



## dmn1156

Well i would they are long hours and the first 12 weeks will zap you of almost all your energy then there is the added inconvenience of constantly going to the toilet lol altho i never understand why not as if baby is big enough to press on your bladder yet you just cant help it :rofl:

i am so glad to be in double figures it does not look as bad as 3 somehow lol


----------



## Csunshine013

Yeah for a wonderfu u/s West! Glad it all went well!

dmn serves him right for being a knot head! Yeah for being in the double digits from triple ones!

Mrs N I would defo talk to your supervisor about cutting back some 12hrs shifts suck and when you already tired it could impead your judgement on some medical cases. Hope you have a lovely weekend with your family!

afm just doing the everyday thing! I made a huge sale at work yesterday so still flying pretty high on that. DH is home today and we are supposed to be getting a couple inches of ice then between 6-12 inches of snow on top of that. ARGH I told him to go buy some salt to put on the steps cause I'm not going to end up on my arse this weekend. He said it eats the concrete so I told him to get some sand or kitty litter it does the same and is safe! atm I am getting to the hungry point and that's really not good as I have 45 minutes before lunch ARGH!!! :dohh:

Hope your all well!


----------



## shawnie

Thanks ladies, Dp got the laptop working for me in the bedroom on wireless till he can move things around in my office. Im on bed rest day 3 and already bored hahaha... I had my sono yesterday so here's hoping there hasn't been a big change in things, will see. I really hope I don't deliver too soon. I'm trying not to think bad thoughts. Little one is moving around alot real low. The sonographer asked if I had my baby shower yet and after I said no she said I might wanna have one sooner. That kinda freaked me out hearing that.

Been on the phone trying to see what programs I can get to help since im the only one working right now and well im not able to work now haha I sure didn't plan this one out real well did I lol

Kelly, not sure if the doc will stitch my cervix or not yet. They tend to do that with people who have had past problems and at 16 weeks. Im supose to go into the ER if I have and leaking of fluid which I have no way of knowing how to tell since I pee out of the blue sometimes LMAO

sunshine, ive been craving Kentucky fried chicken haha


----------



## Csunshine013

Shawnie I would go to CADSS (California Dept of Social Service)or you can phone them and maybe they could send you the paperwork and you can mail it back to them and never have to go to there offices. They can get you on Medicaid and WIC. You probably would even qualify for food stamps. I know it's not a pleasant thing but you pay your taxes and if you need help right now then take it! I no longer qualify since getting married and adding his wage but man do I wish I did still qualify!

KFC sounds really good about now too :dohh: I am going to be the size of a barn when this pregnancy is over as all I have been doing is eating ARGH need to eat in moderation!


----------



## westbrja

Good Afternoon Lovely Preggo Ladies!

How are we all? I'm stuck at work for another 7 hours. Some days I love 12 hour shifts and other days they drag.

Csunshine - Argh for yucky weather :growlmad:. I'm so ready for :flow: to show. We haven't had too bad of a winter yet, but it's still cold.

Mrs N - Have fun telling the family! :happydance:

Shawnie - Hope you find something fun to do soon.

Dmn - :wohoo: for double digits. I was so excited a few days ago when I hit under 200 lol.

Kelly - We'll be heading over to 2nd trimester soon :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## dmn1156

Hello lovely ladies 

Csunshine it really did serve him right lol he did not appreciate it at all i just said oh well revenge can be so sweet sometimes and this one tastes lovely lmao. I cant believe you are nearly 11 weeks already that seems to have flown by but i am really pleased you are not far off that 2nd trimester 

West i seem to celebrate every day that is less lol it seems to be dragging for me but i think it is because i have not had a good run of health this winter sio it has seemed forever but it was so nice to see 99 days instead of 100+ lol not far off that 2nd tri now either your tickers all seem to move quicker lol

Shawnie i was told if it was a short cervix then they can monitor it and do all they can to prevent labour too early hope they do it for you my cervix was by no mean short and was told my chances of having baby early at all were below 1% and i asked what you mean not even before 40 weeks and she said probably not which means il probably go over again, But i do hope you can hang on as long as possible 

afm im trying to be good and not eat too much but all the food you all keep mentioning is so tempting lol the only thing making me not go out and get it is that my windscreen wipers are not working and im waiting for the part and it is raining heavily so im stuck in lol im hoping time will start to go a bit quicker have a bit of re decorating to do living room hallway and kitchen so that should help time go by lol


----------



## Csunshine013

Yeah so DH and I are heading to Walmart right after I get off work tonight so we aren't caught in the middle of this ice crap coming down! I don't mind the snow it's the ice I could live without!

I promise I will eat healthier this weekend. LMAO if I can hide the spagettios. LMAO and the chocolate chips for making cookies, oh maybe I should just make them or maybe get some rice crispies and make bars tonight those are better for me than the cookies. LOL


----------



## dmn1156

i figure you may as well just eat what you fancy you can work it off later lol hope the ice does not hit too bad


----------



## Csunshine013

It's been raining here since 9am and it's now 2pm so I have a feeling as the night comes it will turn to ice then snow. I don't mind the snow I can at least get around in it. I will be driving DH's truck this weekend if we have to go out.


I will probably try and get a couple movies tonight at the RedBox at Walmart and just kick back at home so won't be to worried about the storm. I sure hope my laptop will pick up the internet this weekend.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## dmn1156

il swap weather with you i can drive in ice i just cant drive in the rain with no wipers lol im hoping the part comes in soon lol

Sounds like you may have a nice chilled weekend so hope you enjoy it


----------



## Csunshine013

dmn1156 said:


> il swap weather with you i can drive in ice i just cant drive in the rain with no wipers lol im hoping the part comes in soon lol
> 
> Sounds like you may have a nice chilled weekend so hope you enjoy it

It's what they call sleet ARGH part ice and part rain! It sucks and you would need wipers here. We're pretty much in for a big ass storm this weekend so yes we will be just staying home!

Hope you have a lovely weekend. I'll pop on over the weekend if I can pull the net.


----------



## Kelly9

OMG so much to read.
Shawnie when do you get results for scan? They night stitch you if they think you're going to go into labour soon. Take her easy and NO STRESS lady.

West nice piccy and I'll be in second tri in 6 days now you in 8 I believe its an awesome milestone I am just dying to get to.

I am tired ladies so thats all for now sorry if I forgot anyone.

csunshine i am just entering the eating stage now I think, lately I have been packing away more food. Tummy seems to be sticking out more to, will be interesting to see what the next bump pic looks like.


----------



## dmn1156

Morning all how are we all doing today 

Kelly sorry your feeling so tired hope it eases up soon

Csunshine hope your weather is doing ok and have a lovely weekend 

West how you doing 

Shawnie hope is all going well for you and you get your results soon 

right ladies i need a kick in the butt to get motivated today got a lot to do need to clean down the skirting ready to gloss but had trouble sleeping so am quite tired so need ideas to try and stay awake lol


----------



## westbrja

I'M SICK!!!! This damn cold got the best of me and I'm stuck at work :cry:. 
How's everyone doing today?

Dmn - Hope you get lots accomplished today.


----------



## shawnie

Csunshine013 said:


> Shawnie I would go to CADSS (California Dept of Social Service)or you can phone them and maybe they could send you the paperwork and you can mail it back to them and never have to go to there offices. They can get you on Medicaid and WIC. You probably would even qualify for food stamps. I know it's not a pleasant thing but you pay your taxes and if you need help right now then take it! I no longer qualify since getting married and adding his wage but man do I wish I did still qualify!
> 
> KFC sounds really good about now too :dohh: I am going to be the size of a barn when this pregnancy is over as all I have been doing is eating ARGH need to eat in moderation!

Thank you =) Im not imbarest to be on aide. I've never had to use it but I sure can use it now. My doc office had me fill out some edd papers and once they say I dont qualify I can go down to the social cervices. They want to make sure I don't qualify for anything else, silly but that's what they told me. Im on wic now which I am greatful for. I just don't know how the rents gonna be paid. Will see.


----------



## shawnie

Kelly, not sure if the doc will call me before my next appointment or not. I go see him again jan 3rd. They switched me from once a month to every 2 weeks now then they will make it once a week.

West I sure hope you feel better soon lady. huggies

DMN get your booty in gear heehee Hope you get better rest soon...


----------



## Kelly9

Well keep us updated shawnie we're rooting for you. 

West feel better to! I have been lucky haven't had a cold or flu or anything in quite some time so I am hoping that stays true. 

I need to find some food tummy is growling at me.


----------



## dmn1156

West sorry your feeling ill i know how you feel it is not nice and it really knocks you for 6 rest and get better soon

Shawnie hope everything works out good for you try and not worry tho as that wont help 

Well i got very little done every where i have tried to go today i got stuck in traffic forever so out of the 7 things i had to do on my list i only got 2 done and im starving as i missed lunch cos i kept getting stuck everywhere now have food in the oven and it does not seem to be cooking quick enough lol 

Hope your all doing ok


----------



## dmn1156

hope everyone is doing well this evening

well i thought id start getting in a few baby bits just stuff like cot/pram sheets went online to mothercare they were on the expensive side so i thought il go to babies r us as they have good prices and offers went to the bedding section nearly all bedding was out of stock so frustrating what is that all about was going to go instore and look but my nearest babies r us in 15 miles away seems pointless if they are not going to have what i want in stock either


----------



## westbrja

dmn1156 said:


> hope everyone is doing well this evening
> 
> well i thought id start getting in a few baby bits just stuff like cot/pram sheets went online to mothercare they were on the expensive side so i thought il go to babies r us as they have good prices and offers went to the bedding section nearly all bedding was out of stock so frustrating what is that all about was going to go instore and look but my nearest babies r us in 15 miles away seems pointless if they are not going to have what i want in stock either

I started a small baby registry at Babies R Us too. I know it's a bit early but OH has such a huge family in several states and it makes it so much easier than keeping up with what everyone bought. Plus I don't have a million calls asking us what we still need. I just put the bottles that I know I'll use, diapers, etc. I always breastfeed my kids so I still have the $200 breastpump, thank goodness!
I'm feeling a bit worse but I 'm hoping to get off soon and go home to :sleep:. Thanks ladies!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for registries I have been thinking about starting one for the few small things I know I would like just keep putting it off... maybe I'll do that now.. going with babiesRUs as well.


----------



## dmn1156

i dont know if i can do it in the uk il have to go look dont help me much the stuff i really needed is out of stock online and moses basket and pram sheets are a must lol


----------



## Kelly9

I got my registry up and running last night but couldn't really add anything as the site kept freezing so when I have time again I will add more. Now that I have it set up it will be easier.

Off to study and eat!


----------



## westbrja

Hey all! Well DD is at the movies with my aunt and OH is at his buddies watching football so me and DS ave the house to ourselves. Its nice to have some quality time with him. He's so damn funny. I'm feeling better today. I've got dinner in the over for later and doing a bit of laundry. Other than that we're just relaxing watching the Garfield movie.
Kelly - Good you got your registry started. It will come in handy for you. You have family in different areas don't you?
Dmn - You feeling better yet?


----------



## Kelly9

yeah it's started I don't know how it will work with family in other places but we'll see. 

OMG I Have the most painful diarrhea and cramps right now. I don't get it, I should be constipated by now! Owwwwwwie!!!!!


----------



## dmn1156

Hi all 

West glad you got some time with DSit is lovely when you get time alone with them im feeling a bit better just a sore throat to shift now then should be back to near full health as i think im going to get lol

Kelly yay for getting your list up and running soo exciting 

had a stressful day yesterday baby movements slowed right down for the day no matter what i did but the hospital said when i phoned that as long as i had felt at least 10 movements not to worry i was not sure i had felt that many but there you go been a bit more active today so all good 

how is everyone doing today


----------



## Mrs_N

hi girls, hope everyone has had a nice weekend - we had a lovely time away & have now spilled the news to parents & siblings :thumbup:

is a baby registry like a wedding list? like a gift list? sounds like a good idea, save you getting 20 of the same items!

Kelly hope the diarrhoea settles, thats not much fun! 

DMN glad you are feeling more movements today


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies hope your all doing well!

West glad you had a nice day with DS! I love Garfield movie. DD and I watched it together.

dmn hope you feel more movements today!

Kelly hope the cramps get better!

Mrs N YEAH for telling the family!

afm just getting by here. Nothing new to report so wont write a book about nothing! :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N glad you told parents an siblings at least you did not need to make excuses for anything lol

Csunshine hope your doing ok 

Im glad i have felt more movement today there seems to be no urgency here for anything lol


----------



## Mrs_N

11 weeks csunshine - thats fab! :yipee:

dmn, yeah didn't want to be fibbing and hiding things all weekend, it felt right to just tell them.


----------



## dmn1156

i told my Dad straight off as well im not a good liar lol 

spent my day cleaning again but not too tired at the mo back is killing me tho lol can crack on with some painting tomorrow now i have some free floor space to put a ladder on lol cant wait to see my living room start to take shape get my new carpet too in feb 7th so should be all done by time baby gets here


----------



## Mrs_N

sounds great! 
we've been making plans this weekend to convert one big room upstairs into a bathroom and nursery - it only needs a stud wall putting in, all the plumbing and electrics are already in place :thumbup: my sisters boyfriend reckons he can do it all for us too, so thats great!


----------



## Melsue129

Hey ladies hope everyone is doing okay... 

Shawnie rest up my dear, glad you got the wireless laptop allset..

Well I havent been on in a while because I ended up in the hospital Thursday morning until Saturday... Wednesday I was getting pains on my lower left side on the inside of my hip I thought it was just the ligiment pains, they were so bad throughout the day that I called the nurse and she said sounds like ligiment, so i said okay.. So that night I visited a friend and I was getting pains across my abdomen and they just kept coming,, i just thought I over did it. went to bed woke up at 2am by the pains.. called the dr on call and he wasnt too concerned even when i told him I was timing the pains and they were every 5 minutes.. He said in a few hours the office will be open I think you might just have an infection.. Got into the office first thing, in pain, and my dr thought right away I was in preterm labor and having contractions.. she checked and I wasnt dilated so that was good, she sent me for an ultrasound and they found a fibriod, which I never knew I had before and they said they grow fast while pregnant because of the hormones and she said I needed to go into the hosptial for fluids and pain meds.. So got admitted Thurs got demoral shots and iv fluids until Satuday - while I was there they determined I was having mild contractions and I had a UTI infection and that was irritating the uterus and causing the contractions so Im home on antibotics, lots of fluids and pain pills... So I thought I couldnt take pain meds but the dr said they are fine for the baby and that I need to take them... So I went to work for an hour or two this morning DH brought me in and stood there, I got some important stuff done and now Im back home... the pains seems to be easing up since Saturday and yesterday and the dr said they should go away all together in a few days... needless to say its been eventful

I was soooo worried that the baby was trying to come out and she cant at 21 weeks she would survive so Ive been worried sick the past few days... DH has be wonderful and very supportive, the hospital stay wasnt bad at all, nurses were awesome, bed comfy and everything was clean and food was good so I cant complain.. But all in all Im doing okay I hope everyone else is...


----------



## Melsue129

Ooohhh and we had some much time in the hospital we went thru the entire name book we had and we decided on Liana Grace (its pronounced Lee-ana) we loved it and now thats at the very top of our list dont think we will find a better one...


----------



## Kelly9

Well good to hear things are going well for everyone. I can't wait to feel movements. I'll be 13 weeks tomorrow another 3 days and I am officially second tri according to my ticker. 

Melsue glad you're on the mend and the name is adorable! Take her easy and don't over do it.

Tummy is still very unsettled today so we'll see how it goes. I am leery about eating anything in case it acts up but I am hungry. Going to try some chicken noodle soup. Calling Ultra sound place now then heading out to class! Be back later tonight.


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N sounds great always good if you can keep the cost down too lol

Melsue sorry you have not felt so great glad your on the mend 

Kelly hope you feel better soon cant believe your nearly in the 2nd tri already lol


----------



## Mrs_N

melsue :hugs: that must have been a very worrying time, I'm glad things are settling down for you and they have found & treated the cause. take things easy! 
kelly wow, I can't believe you are almost 2nd tri, thats so awesome! 
dmn yeah, hoping we can keep the cost down! he's rubbish at accepting any payment at all, so we'll have to find a way to sneak him some money for doing the job!


----------



## westbrja

Melsue & Dmn - So glad you're both feeling better.
Kelly - I would be careful with the diet too. You don't want the runs to show back up.
Mrs N - Doesn't it feel good to tell people. I could never hold it in lol.
Csunshine - Yeah we had a good time. I've been trying to spend extra time with them before the baby comes or before I'm too big to do anything lol.
Hello to everyone else!!


----------



## dmn1156

when i cant get people to accept money i buy gifts instead lol

i totally ache now did a bit much i think lol so im feet up for the rest of the night ready to start painting tomorrow


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh my Melsue you have been through a bunch of stuff! So glad to hear they caught it and took care of the problem! 

West I'm trying to spend time with DD as well. I know once the baby comes I will be very busy with he/she. 

Mrs N it's very nice that your sisters partner can do the work! My husband does construction as well. We have a bedroom upstairs. I just need to paint it and I can't do that until after my 20wk scan so not much going on there atm. LOL :dohh:

Kelly you have to eat! Even if it's only chicken noodle soup. I know your tummy is touchy but do what you can. Hope you get feeling better!

dmn it sounds like you like to clean, if you want I have a bunch of boxes that DH just brought over from my house for me to go through. No just kidding :dohh: I have to go through them a little at a time. I have no more room in the basement so quite a bit will be going to the dump.

afm I'm having these short shooting pains down by my uterus. I think it's just stretching but will make a note so I don't leave it. I'm pretty much scared when something goes on so might have to call Dr's nurse and ask what up with that. LOL but thought I might mention it and see if you ladies could help me out. They only last a second and it's not the same place each time :shrug:


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine id like to take a day off but if i do it seems to take me hours next time round my DS likes to make a massive mess wherever he goes lol good luck with those boxes lol as for the pains i got a lot of pains between 10 and 14 weeks which eased for a while but are most definitely back i mentioned it to the mw and she said that i had a case of symphis pubis dysfuntion i had to ask in clearer terms what she was on about tho lol basically she said it is where you have previous pregnancy your pelvis can be looser and cause you some pain and discomfort but it is more likely to be stretching at this stage try a support band


----------



## westbrja

Csunshine - I agree with Dmn. I've been having them majorly lately. Last night I about died cuz I sneezed and pulled something. Oh the muscle burned. I'm sure you are fine, but I understand all your worries, especially what you've been through. By all means call your doc or mw for reassurance though.
We were thinking about making our bedroom in the basement soon. Half of our basement is finished but this would be on the unfinished side. I think it will be more involved than OH thinks, but what do I know.


----------



## dmn1156

i swear some men think we are stupid lol my oh said it will only take a day to decorate i laughed it will take me a day just to gloss all the skirtings and doors then there is the walls and it is a big through room which i am partitioning into 2 parts a days work i dont think so and as he has never even picked up a paintbrush it will take me as long as it takes me lol im not wonderwomen certainly not at the moment anyway lol


----------



## meldmac

Mrs_N Don't think I've said it yet but a big congrats to you lady!!! :hugs: I'm so happy for you.

I'm so sorry ladies I haven't been around much.

Hope that everyone starts feeling better soon and that everyone is doing well! :hugs:

I'm not feeling very pregnant at the moment. I'm a little worried but I know around now a lot of symptoms can go away. I know it's still to early too to feel regular movements I just wish I could that way I could be more reassured. 4 more weeks until my next scan wish it was tomorrow!!

:hugs: to you all!


----------



## dmn1156

meldmac i know it is so easy to worry but it wont be long till you start feeling those movements just try to stay positive and hopefully the next few weeks will fly by you can always rent or buy a doppler and listen in on the heartbeat another way to reassure yourself


----------



## Kelly9

That doesn't sound fun dmn! You've had a rough pregnancy.
I ate some and we're going out for chinese food for dinner when DH gets home so far tummy is ok. Just gassy. 
I put on my old fav jeans on today and realized they are tight so won't be wearing them for a while again. 
My uterus is feeling funny, def stretching and when I put the doppler on it felt like there was a pressure from the inside pushing it out but I know it's to early to be baby unless baby was really mad at doppler intruding and focused all it's energy on that one spot pushing into its home. :rofl:


----------



## shawnie

morning ladies...

Mel I can relate big time lady about the fibroid. They gave me tylenol with codeine if I get fibroid pains but after the one episode i've not had that pain again. My doc said it was degeneration pain though. As of 2 sonograms ago mine hasn't grown but I've not got the results from this latest one yet. My doc gets a sono each month now to check on the size to make sure it's not growing. It is really common to have them and alot of ladies don't ever know they even have them. Here is a LINK to a blog I found when I first found out I had them to be very helpful. I am glad your home now...

AFM, I've been awake off and on with pains all night and morning. Gonna call the doc here in a few to ask him some questions. Im not sure if I need to worry or not. DP thinks the pains are just growing pains but I really don't know. I know they aren't from the fibroid. Now I know the difference between that pain at least lol

My niece came over yesterday to help with walking the dog and bathing her. She even did the dishes for me. I'm so lucky she was in a good mood hahaha being 13 and hormonal she tends to act up sometimes but she was such a heaven sent I couldn't be more lucky.

ok gotta call the doc, Hope everyone is resting and not over doing it. That's what men are for. lots of love xoxox


----------



## Mrs_N

csunshine sounds like stretching pains :hugs: no harm getting it checked out if you are worried though

meldmac how about getting a doppler so you can hear the heartbeat for yourself? might help you feel reassured? then again, if you get one and can't find the heartbeat as you can't always if they are iun a funny position or something, it might cause more worry. difficult one!

shawnie hope all is okay :hugs:

so my first day back at work today since I found out - it felt strange & I am shattered! My consultant wasn't in today so I couldn't talk to her about things, but she should be around tomorrow fingers crossed.


----------



## Kelly9

Melmac I found the doppler very reassuring! Worth looking into maybe?

Shawnie lets us know and take her easy like I tell you every day!

mrs n I hope you get to talk to your person soon. Then they at least know why you're sick or tired and not just 100%.

I have some great news today! but it's in my journal so I don't have to type it 10 times so please do check. Also another bump pic.


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N you will certainly notice the exhaustion now but it does make it tough in the job you do 

Kelly great news on you scan cant wait for you too find out 

Hope everyone else is doing ok today

afm well was going to decorate but got absolutely nothing done lol i have decided that this baby really wants me to suffer as she has sat on a nerve all day making it a nightmare to walk and to top it off i started getting really strong and one or 2 painful braxton hicks so i cooked a roast and washed up and that is about my lot for today lol


----------



## shawnie

thanks ladies. well im hm from the hospital. im starting to funnel so im on meds now to stop contractions.. they said the 2 week delivery test was a positive but they arnt alway accurate like the negatives... im at home now and can only use bathroom.


----------



## dmn1156

oh shawnie does that mean you may have your lo early just rest and try and keep her in there as long as you can


----------



## wannabeamom

hi girls how are you all??

shawnie hope you are ok? make sure you get plenty of rest and look after yourself and baby xxx

6 days till the big scan and cant wait :) xx


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks ladies for all your input! I haven't called the Dr and don't think I will and just wait until Feb 8th and then ask, if it's something else I can't do anything about it.

Shawnie hope you get your contraction and funneling under control and that little stays put where she is for as long as possible :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Shawnie whats the 2 week delivery test? Have they not put a stitch in yet? Or will they? It seems like I good thing to do if you ask me but I am not a doc of course. REST REST REST!

Wannabeamom thats great news! Can't wait to hear!


----------



## shawnie

thank you ladies.. howdy from bed lol kelly im too far along i think for a stitch but not sure. i was told im too sensitive right now. my uterus is soft, low, and at 50% with funneling a cervix of 2. i wont be having a may baby for sure... personaly, if i make it to march ill be shocked. sigh, gotta think positive though. i get breakfast in bed hahahaha

sunshine, you ok sweetie?


----------



## Kelly9

What does funneling mean shawnie? I am sorry I don't understand, I know it isn't what you want though. Have the doctors told you how much longer they would like you to keep her in (I mean obviously 37 weeks) but in a worst case scenario? You are over viability so that is super great news!


----------



## dmn1156

Hi Ladies how are you all doing today 

wannabe woohoo for your scan be sure to let us all know how it goes 

well still have not done any decorating lol i can seem to summon up the energy lol did manage to catch up on the ironing so i have not been totally lazy not getting much sleep at night now seem to be back to going to the toilet every 5 mins in the night lol


----------



## shawnie

kelly the 2 week test is called ffn test fetal fibronectin. funneling looks like this. hard to type alot sideways, sorry.
 



Attached Files:







normaltofunnelingcervix_Full.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 13


----------



## shawnie

they all kept assuring me that at 25 weeks ive got a great chance of the baby living though most say 24 weeks is viable my hospital says viability is 25w and on. i dont know ...

im going to try and read up on everyone so im cought up lol Feel like I am behind alot...


----------



## Csunshine013

:hugs: Shawnie hope your resting nicely! It's not a good senerio but at least your making the best of it! Hopefully she decides to stay put for a while longer.

Me I'm doing well. Well scared crapless everyday but impatiently waiting for Feb. 8th to get here and then my goal is to get past 16wks and still have a HB but that's just my insecurities talking atm :dohh: I have a really good feeling about this little one this time.


Didn't mean to bring anybody down just feeling really insecure today :shrug:


----------



## dmn1156

Aww sunshine you didnt bring anyone down it is understandable your going to be nervous im sure your going to have an extra sticky bean this time not far off to your goals 

Shawnie every week she stays put is a bonus and a good thing so fxd


----------



## westbrja

Hey girls, how's everyone doing today? Hope all is well. Not much to report here just took a huge A&P test which I'm not too sure about. I could have been more prepared but I can't go back now.
Shawnie - At this point I guess everyday is a blessing. You tell that little girl that there's no rush to come out yet. Lol
Kelly - How's your classes and clinicals going so far?
Dmn - Decorating schmecorating, you deserve a break so don't feel bad about taking one. I'm sure it'll get done sooner or later. These days I'm prefering later hence the iffy grade on my exam lol.
Csunshine - Try to rest your mind if that's possible. Don't feel bad about venting here. We are here to support one another thru the good and bad.
Wannabe - Let us know about your scan. We can't wait!


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks ladies, I'm feeling a little better now. I got my mattress for the crib today and BFF brought me over some Winnie the Pooh linens. 

dmn I don't blame you for not decorating. Do it when your ready.Your not on any schedule well you'll probably want to get it done before the she decides to come. LOL


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: csunshine it must be nerve warcking for you, I'm sure this little one is super sticky!

shawnie :hugs: each day gives you a better chance than the last so tell her to hang on in there for as long as possible! 

good luck with your test result west! 

spoke to my consultant today - got a really good response so that was good. she was very supportive & helpful, and really excited for us lol!


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N great that your consultant was good always easier 

Kelly im sure you will get a good grade you certainly seem to put in the time

Csunshine im glad your feeling better and it is good you got a crib mattress and looking at linens always a positive step and as kelly said you can always vent here lol i do loads lol well it seems that way 

well i would prefer the decorating to get done before baby arrives but im not sure if it is going to be lol i just cant seem to find the motivation to do it i am maintaining the house and washing and ironing which is a bonus but then im done in lol


----------



## Melsue129

Hey ladiess.. hope everyone is having an okay day...

Shawnie.. REST REST REST... glad you get to check up on everyone from bed... Thanks for the fibriod information that helped alot... My fibriod is degenterating too and thats what the drs says causes the pain i guess.. Still on pain meds...

Csunshine.. Need to keep up the PMA PMA PMA - only one more week until you really get to that feb 8th date... Stay on the up and up dont worry sooo much, you are doing great!!! That baby is going to stick like no other as suck before... 

Meldmac - sooo happy to hear from you love your photo, looks like your baby is coming along wonderfully...... Hugs

DMN - we are on the decorating kick too but right now I can barely get off the couch...

I thought I was doing better really didnt make it into work the past few days..So yesterday I decide to let the pain pill wear off and see how my pain was.. I felt good, so DH and I decided to go to Babies R us to order the furniture because I had a coupon that was going to expire...We were out for 2 hrs by the time that was up, I was bent over in pain, just like the pain I got on the first day... Im soooo frustrated and have been crying all day.. Im tired of this crap... I took a pain pill and went to work this morning because I dont want to loose my job but ended up in alot of pain and its sooo difficult to work and be around co-workers with high pitched loud voices especially on pain meds, its just amplified, so DH picked me up and work understood.. They are getting my home computer set up at home so I can work from home and they said I should rest for a good 2 weeks in bed so I can feel better before coming back, Ive been trying to do too much in and out trying to head to work and I just need a full few weeks to recover good. Sooo thats my story for the day.. This sucks and Im home and all I want to do is clean out the spare bedroom which is going to be the nursery and pick out paint colors but Noooooo I can freakin move without being in pain.. Im calling dr tomorrow to give them an update.. This sounds crazy but if the pain gets bad enough I start getting those contraction pains again, across my abdomen it feels like something is trying to ring out a wet towel in my belly it tightens up for less than a minute and causes pain... What the heck... So I try to take the paid meds because when Im not in pain it doesnt happen.... uuuuughgghh... Sorry about the rant, just so frustrated...


----------



## dmn1156

melsue sorry your feeling crap hope you feel better soon could the stomach tightening be braxton hicks some people i have been told can feel them early i had a couple the other day and swore labour was going to start they were that painful but they came and went quick enough 

do you think it is too early to start washing the baby clothes i have bought they are all just in bags at the moment i cant remember when i started packing my bag and washing clothes with DS im hoping friday to go and buy the cot and changer and the other few bits i need soo excited


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all
Shawnie so are you in early labour according to that pic or incompetent cervix mode?
Melsue that sucks about the pain, just keep taking your pills, is the fibroid going away now though?
Csunshine hang in there, you've been doing so well lately as it is!
Me well I am in pain, bad cramping like a 7 or 8 on pain scale went to urgent care thinking it was UTI but it wasn't they couldn't find anything wrong with blood and cervix is closed no signs of blood so I guess ligament stretching? It just doesn't feel like the kind of stretching pain I had earlier. It really sucks I hope it is gone tomorrow cause I am in the hospital tomorrow and day after for day shifts and not sure I can work and deal. They gave me tylenol it helped and I will bring some with me but I still hurt. 

Midterm is over, I really have no idea how I did, I was in pain and not caring so I answered the questions as best I could then left, didn't even stay behind and chat with others about it. Now I am going to heat up a magic bag a wee bit and put it over tummy. I think as long as it's not to hot it's ok right?


----------



## meldmac

Kelly and Melsue: Hope you ladies feel better soon!

shawnie: Keep resting up sweetie :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well. I'm so rubbish at keeping up right now sorry about that. :hugs: to everyone!

What was everyone's experience's with movements at 16 weeks? I'm concerned I should be feeling more than I am right now. I hope I'm just worrying over nothing but I just wish I could feel more.


----------



## Amos2009

Hello all....just wanted to update you on Shawnie. I hope she won't mind, but it wouldn't hurt for her to have some extra prayers. She is very close to labor right now and they have transferred her to a hospital that is better equipped to handle early labor and our sweet little baby girl. Everyone please take a second and send her all your healthy baby and mommy dust. :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

I am sending all my thoughts and prayers, I hope she is ok and baby girl is ok. Please amos keep us updated shawnie is very dear to us and we will share so many of the same fears as her close friends and family.


----------



## dmn1156

Shawnie thinking of you hope it all works out ok Thank you for keeping us updated amos keep us posted and tell her we are thinking of her and sending her lot of hugs x


----------



## westbrja

Sending lots of [-o&lt; to you Shawnie.


----------



## wannabeamom

hi girls!!

shawnie hang in there and take care of yourself and your precious baby xxx thinking of you xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

:hugs: and loads of prayers and dust sent your way Shawnie!

Take good care of yourself and your little one! She is a fighter and so are you!:hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

huge :hugs: shawnie, i am hoping & praying that eveything turns out well for you and your little girl :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

hi how are we all doing today


----------



## Csunshine013

I just had one of those moments when I needed to eat something or I was going to be ill :dohh: thank goodness that I've gotten in the habit of putting something in my purse for just that feeling! I will now be able to make it to dinner without that nasty feeling!

Other than that just peachy and you?


----------



## Kelly9

Cramps are gone :) however have massive headache. Can't wait till bedtime only I can't take a nap or else I won't sleep and have to get up at 5am again! Then WEEKEND!!!!!


----------



## meldmac

Shawnie all my thoughts and prayers are with you. :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Well sorry i was not on last night i overdid it a bit yesterday and well i had to go to bed a rest as my stomach and back were killing me 

Csunshine always good to have a snack handy just in case you need it sounds like everything is right on track for you nearly 12 weeks as well woohoo 

Kelly glad the cramps are gone the stretching pains can be awful but at least they go

meldmac hope your doing well 

Shawnie thinking of you and hope your well


----------



## shawnie

in hospital. csection set for 3 pm. my time. let u all know more later


----------



## dmn1156

Shawnie hope it all goes well and both you and your little one are ok x


----------



## Csunshine013

shawnie said:


> in hospital. csection set for 3 pm. my time. let u all know more later

Hope you and the little are doing ok! Thinking and praying for you both! :hugs:


----------



## Melsue129

Shawnie - My thoughts and prayers are with you and your lil one.... Big Huge :hugs:


----------



## Melsue129

Hey ladies... Doing okay I guess, going to the drs for another script of pain meds... Been working from home and hanging out on the couch... resting... blah... Id rather be okay and be able to work and move around.. 

Hope everyone else is doing okay!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

shawnie said:


> in hospital. csection set for 3 pm. my time. let u all know more later

hoping all goes well :hugs:


----------



## carriecinaz

shawnie said:


> in hospital. csection set for 3 pm. my time. let u all know more later

You, your little baby girl and your family are in my thoughts and prayers sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## wannabeamom

hey girls

shawnie thinking of you hope you are all well xxx


----------



## dmn1156

Hey wannabe how you doing when is your scan


----------



## westbrja

Many thoughts to you Shawnie :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

So I went downstairs last night at work and an ultrasound done. I was measuring right on and baby looks great still. Although it's early my friend said she's thinking baby girl. Of course because it's still early it may not be as accurate but we both swear we seen 3 lines. I'm really up for either or but it would be nice to prove DB wrong lol.


----------



## Csunshine013

Totally know how that would be nice, but tbh when I delivered at 16wks Dr misspoke and said we have a little boy cause it defo looked like a little boy part, but when they are that tiny they all have three lines and they grow so about 20wks they will be acurate. Dr appologized up and down and I probably would have gone on thinking she was a he but I had a amnio done and they don't lie :dohh: but they are easily mistaken for the other.


----------



## westbrja

Yeah we kept seeing a white little "thingy" in between the legs but she thought that was the cord. Guess we'll wait and see lol. I'm soooo impatient :blush:

How's everyone else today?


----------



## dmn1156

The sonographer told me boy at my 12+3 scan and then when i had my 20 week scan they said girl so when i had to have an internal scan at 24 weeks she looked again and was definitely a girl so they do get it wrong at that stage but not too long till you can find out lol hope your doing ok at least you know baby is all fine too

i feel a bit achy and tired at the mom lol but trying to stick to as normal as a routine as possible not always easy tho


----------



## dmn1156

i ordered my cot and changer today while they were on offer but my friends keeps telling me i should wait till im at least 34 weeks then order them should i of waited or is it still a case of sour grapes


----------



## westbrja

34 WEEKS!?! Why wait so long? I'd go crazy if I waited that long to buy things lol. I'm one of those people who just have to be prepared just in case though. You buy it whenever it works for you.


----------



## Csunshine013

West is right don't let anybody tell you when to buy what you want! I haven't bought anything but have had things given to me so tell her to p*** off!

Glad you got it on offer!

Ok so DD told me yesterday and I forgot to mention it one of her friends stuck her tounge to a metal pole :dohh: I could only laugh and she was so mad cause I was making fun of her friend, well not really her friend. LOL I told her that they should have poured warm water on it and that way she wouldn't have lost any tissue she said they didn't think of that and the little girl spent the day at the emergency room. :haha:

Just thought I'd share! It was an excellent time to remind her never to do that.


----------



## dmn1156

csunshine that is so funny the things kids try out for fun lmao bet that is a bit painful now. 

Well i did order the things i wanted and they will be arriving on friday 5th of feb i dont like leaving things so late as you just never know and what is happening with shawnie is a reminder ofyou never know what is around the corner will be ordering my pram and car set in the next 2 weeks as the money i putaside for that i just used to get the cot and changer unit and a few other bits as they all reduced and seemed to make more sense to get them now 

Hope shawnie and her lo are doing well thinking of you shawnie and sending lots of hugs


----------



## Kelly9

Shawnie I hope it all goes well! Ps how did you get online? Aren't you in hospital?

Melsue I hope you feel better soon to.

Good news, I got my 4th box!!!! Yay second tri! Bad news, I had a shitty day. Good news, got some u/s gel close to where I work and it was only 7 bucks. Oh also tummy is def bigger and sticky outyer I look very thick in the middle with a little bump.


----------



## dmn1156

kelly sorry your having acrap day but woo hoo for the 4th box i love it when it moves up lol i got my new box yesterday but did not notice until today lol


----------



## meldmac

Swawnie I hope everything goes well for you :hugs:

Sorry you're feeling so crummy Kelly.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

I'm doing ok I've been having cramps off and on all day so glad it's the weekend just want to veg all weekend. 

:hugs: to all you lovely ladies!


----------



## westbrja

Kelly - Oh yeah for the 4th box. I've been waiting to see when it turns.

Csunshine - That's funny you say that cuz the same thing happened to a kid here and a bus driver was fired for leaving the kid stuck to the pole.

Dmn - Good for you for buying stuff. I love buying stuff.

Meldmac - Rest!


----------



## Kelly9

Kids should know not to stick their tongues to poles, I mean really! At least ones old enough to understand the young young ones have no clue. 

I am worrying about shawnie non stop. I hope all is well and we all get to find out if we can breath along side her again except all over the globe of course.


----------



## dmn1156

Shawnie thinking of you hope everything went well lots of hugs lady x


----------



## wannabeamom

dmn1156 said:


> Hey wannabe how you doing when is your scan

hey dmn im really good thanks, the sickness got much better about 2 weeks ago so now only being sick a few times a weeks instead of all day!!! wooo hoooo!!!

really really loving being pregnant at the moment especially now im feeling the baby kick, i even felt it from the outside last night...it kicked the dog first and she looked at me and thought id done it and when i put my hand down i felt a kick but dh missed it :(

got my scan on monday morning cant wait!!

how are you doing? has she moved yet or still being awkward?

keep checking for a update on shawnie, hope her and her baby girl are ok xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Sorry it has taken so long to update on Shawnie- I was giving her some time and space. She sent me a picture of beautiful Kaylee- she is 1lb 14oz. Shawnie said she was tired and emotional- please keep them in your prayers. I know they are both strong women and soon Shawnie will be back and showing us lots of pictures of Kaylee!


----------



## westbrja

Wanted to give you girls an update. I've been cramping all morning and its getting worse. No bleeding or anything just really bad cramps. I called my labor and delivery unit and they suggested I come in. I also have had some nausea today. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## meldmac

Send my love and thoughts to Shawnie i will be praying for her and her beautiful girl.

West: Please keep us updated. Sending positive thoughts your way. :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Amos thank you for the update praying they are both doing well and send her all our thoughts and best wishes 

west keep us posted hope your doing ok 

wannabe yeah im doing ok at the mo started with a headache now not been the best pregnancy on a whole cant wait to see your scan picks on monday and im glad your feeling better. i think she has turned well she had for a while but i just constantly feel an uncomfortable pressure on my bladder now so hard to tell lol


----------



## Kelly9

Amos thanks for the update! Glad that little kaylee made it out and is fighting, I hope she continues to do so and we can't wait to see pics.

Wannabe have you managed to gain any weight yet? Also am excited for your scan!
My gender scan in 2 weeks after yours exactly!

DMN you have had a tough pregnancy but you're a stronger woman for taking it all!

and My west! Please let us know whats going on, I hope everything is ok. I had some pretty intense cramping 5 days ago and went to urgent care it was ligament pain and stretching so am hoping the same for you!


----------



## Csunshine013

Prayers and loads of good vibes going Shawnie's way! Looking forward to beautiful pictures of Miss Kaylee!

West keep us posted on your situation!

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are having a nice Saturday!


----------



## dmn1156

your not wrong kelly this pregnancy has not been great for me but as much as i moan lol im prepared to suffer them all to have a healthy little girl but i also wish it was a little easier too but im in the 3rd trimester today so hoping the next 13 weeks pass by as quickly as possible how you doing today


----------



## westbrja

So it seems I had a case of dehydration. Apparently it can cause some pretty intense cramping. So a bulk of IV fluid, an ultrasound, and 2 glasses of apple juice later I am healed. Baby was soooo cute. He/she was stretching, arching its back, stretching out its legs and had a hand on its forehead the whole time. I'll change my profile pic if it'll work from the phone again. Thanks for all the thoughts. Happy Saturday!
Thinking bout you and baby Shawnie.


----------



## dmn1156

glad it was nothing too srious west and that you and baby are doing ok


----------



## Mrs_N

Shawnie sending lots of hugs & best wishes to you and you precious baby girl, I'm sure she is a fighter and will pull through :hugs: 

West glad you got sorted & yay for seeing baby again on the scan, look forard to pics! 

Dmn congrats on third tri wohoo!! 

I'm doing okay, nothing much to report really!


----------



## meldmac

West glad it wasn't anything serious!!


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N glad your feeling ok so far 

meldmac how you doing 

i went and had a look in the 3rd tri forum but felt totally out of place so went back to 2nd lol


----------



## meldmac

I'm doing ok.....not feeling pregnant at all at the moment and seems like my "so called bump" has all but disappeared a bit. Want to buy a doppler but can't find any around here under $150 and don't have a paypal account set up so really don't want to order off of ebay. Blah they have lots of places in the states that sell them but hardly anywhere in Canada. 

How are you dmn?


----------



## Kelly9

Melmac the maternity store in the mall sells them hear so check there. 

I am ok tired. Got to keep going though it's DH's bday today so gonna give him some sexy time. lol.

West glad to hear thats all it was. Next time I cramp I will make sure I drink lots just in case. Can't wait to see the pic and you NEED to buy a camera! What are you going to do when baby is born? :rofl:


----------



## meldmac

Kelly what is the store's name? The only maternity one we have here is called Thyme Maternity.


----------



## Mrs_N

Lol dmn, third tri seems a pretty scary but exciting place to be!!

Another long day at work ahead & feeling a bit nauseous & dizzy today. Also noticed that my cm production has gone into overdrive - is this normal?!


----------



## wannabeamom

hi girls!!

shawnie hope you and your baby girl are doing well xxx

kelly i have managed to put on a little of the weight that i lost back on, but still lighter than before i was pregnant, what about you?

west hope you are feeling much better

well about 23 hours to go till the scan :) cant wait!!! gotta go straight to work after so will update in the evening xxx


----------



## dmn1156

Morning ladies how are you all today 

Mrs N it is exciting but the forum seemed to be full of everyone having just given birth so im just going to stick around in here lol feels like home now lol

Wannabe cant wait for your update tomorrow soo exciting

Well i have my friend coming over today and i dont want to sound a party pooper but im hoping she does not want to go on a major shopping spree or anything to major lol i still have a headache and did not sleep much as this lo decided it would be a good idea to stay awake all night playing a nice rhythem on my stomach through the night lol and ds is playing up a bit today and i can see him deciding to make a dash for it down the high street


----------



## dmn1156

Oh Mrs N the cm thing is very normal and can get plentiful for some always keep a panty liner with you in case it gets annoying to keep visiting the ladies room and if your feeling to sick and dizzy i found that ginger nut biscuits were great in the morning and during the day


----------



## shawnie

morning ladies. i actually feel a little better. I am still on O2. They took tests to see whats bugging me lol. Kaylee was takin off the vent and they are going to do a spinal tap to check for mengitis. I cant wait to show you the picutes. I cant upload on here. Ive been so sick i've not been able to go down and see my LO. They keep telling me shes an active one. She will be on cafine pills for a while. once the tests come back then I'll know when i can go see her. I've been pumping and got a nice amount for being a begginer. Hugs to all. gota go do a breathing treatment and rest xoxoxo


----------



## Melsue129

Oh Shawnie, I hope the O2 is helping you... What is going on? Do they think you have a virus? Please update us whenever you or Amos can, we cant wait to see photos!! Congrats on Kaylee Ann, beautiful name for a strong lil girl... Sounds like by what they were saying is all positive... I hope you get to visit your lil girl soon! :hugs:


----------



## Melsue129

Hi Ladies... Yes I was dehydrated too when I went into the hospital that is why I was getting those contractions soooo drink drink drink... They say if you pee is cloudy you arent drinking enough, pee needs to be clear.. I keep a cup of water with me at all times because going thru those pains scared the living crap out of me... eeekkk.. dont want to go thru that again until 40 weeks and the baby is ready to come out.. So stay hydrated ladies it causes contractions... not fun..

At the moment Im feeling okay, still have to stay on the couch or in bed... I tried not taking any pain meds yesterday and go all the way up to 5pm and then my belly started hurting me and I had achy legs...uuugh... So I had to give in.. I did get up and make a bagel and to refill my cup of water a few times so I got up a lot for the bathroom so I must of been moving too much.. my drs appt is not tomorrow but next Monday so I have to sit tight for another week.. Blah, Im going nuts... I might ask for another gender scan if they wont give it I will have to pay $100 for another scan but I want to be sure of the girl parts before I order the bedding and start painting...Thats kind of whats stresssing me out, Im afraid Im going to buy things and then its going to be a boy... LOL..

I hope everyone else if feeling okay..

Mrs. N.. yes more CM is very normal you'll get it throughout your pregnancy, its a good thing I guess it cleanses your vagina so no bacteria can get up to the baby... 

DMN - sorry about your headache and being uncomforable -only a few more months to go cant believe it!! It went by soooo fast... 

Meld - I hope you are doing okay!!! 

Wannabe and West How are you doing..

Kelly Yay for Sexy Time!!!!!!!!

Sorry if I forgot anyone... My head is soooo foggy, ontop of it all I think I have a cold and an ear infection, booooooo...

Have a great day!!


----------



## westbrja

Goodmorning ladies!

Shawnie - It's so good to hear from you. That's great that Kaylee is off the vent already. She's a tough cookie. Hopefully you get feeling better soon and can get down there to see her.

Melsue - I had never experienced that cramping before. I know I don't always get the amount of fluid that I need, especially at work. I'm not a big water drinker so I try to drink Gatorade. I definately have to keep hydrated though.

Kelly - I think I'm gonna buy a camera real soon lol. Baby #3 doesn't get any pictures anyway :rofl::rofl: j/k of course.

Meldmac - :flower:

Dmn & Mrs N - Hello girls!

Wannabe - Yay for the scan tomorrow. Can't wait to see pics.

Well I'm at work today and really tired.


----------



## dmn1156

Shawnie i hope you feel better soon and get to go and see Kaylee that must be quite tough im glad it sounds positive and she sounds like a real fighter rest rest and rest lady and get better soon 

Melsue sorry your still feeling crap and hope you feel better soon i know i only have a few months left and it im hoping it passes quickly im am just looking forward to having my lo and hopefully getting back to some good health for a change lol

west take it easy as you can and drink lots lol


----------



## meldmac

Shawnie feel better soon sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## wannabeamom

hi ladies!!!

shawnie glad to hear kaylee is doing really well cant wait to see pictures of her xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Wannabe I have gained 1-2 lbs I say 1-2 cause sometimes when I weigh in I am 1lbs over and sometimes 2 so I am right on track. SHould start putting on a lbs every week or so now I think.

Melmac its called motherhood maternity we have the tyme one as well just check the store directories in the malls close to you. 

Shawnie i am super excited Kaylee is doing well, but why do the docs think she has meningitis? I hope you are feeling better soon to! Can't wait to have you both well and lots of pics up so we can adore her to! I hope you get to see her soon that must be hard on you so rest up lady!


----------



## shawnie

Kelly9 said:


> Wannabe I have gained 1-2 lbs I say 1-2 cause sometimes when I weigh in I am 1lbs over and sometimes 2 so I am right on track. SHould start putting on a lbs every week or so now I think.
> 
> Melmac its called motherhood maternity we have the tyme one as well just check the store directories in the malls close to you.
> 
> Shawnie i am super excited Kaylee is doing well, but why do the docs think she has meningitis? I hope you are feeling better soon to! Can't wait to have you both well and lots of pics up so we can adore her to! I hope you get to see her soon that must be hard on you so rest up lady!

i am goiing mad lol I saw her from a bed laying down for 5 min on friday then thats it.. havent touched her yet. I am pumping milk to send down to her. They always check premies specialy this age for everything. Hope they find out on tuesday whats up with me so I can start to go see her.


----------



## shawnie

thanks ladies. I am resting alot, they are kinda making me so have not choice. might have phnemonia how ever its spelt, im in a secure room and everyone must wear masks. crazy shit. still on o2 have a fever too. blahhhh


----------



## Kelly9

Awww I hope you get feeling better soon! At least you have the internet! I hoe you can see her soon but am glad that she is doing well! I am so eager to see pics but can wait till you get to see her lots first! So is it exciting being a mommy? I mean I know in your circumstances there are more worries but do you feel any different?


----------



## dmn1156

Shawnie i hope you feel better soon so you can go see your little girl keep asking them they may hurry up you never know sounds like kaylee is a real fighter 

how is everyone else doing today

i gave myself a kick up the butt and managed to get some glossing done and a little bit of painting so kind of proud of myself for doing something despite the headache i still have il do some more tomorrow when DS is in nursery as it is impossible otherwise


----------



## dmn1156

Wannabe hope your scan goes well today cant wait to find out what your having and see your pics


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: shawnie I hope you are feeling better & get to see your beautiful little girl some more real soon :hugs:

i start on nights tonight
fell over & sprained my ankle yesterday so limping around at the moment!


----------



## dmn1156

Hope your ok Mrs N bet that is painful


----------



## Kelly9

Mrs N take her easy will ya. It seems everyone is falling these days. 

So my GP doesn't know a whole lot about babies it seems. I got the full story in my journal as its a bit long. I am not worried about it though as I know doctor was totally wrong!


----------



## Csunshine013

:happydance::happydance: Yeah Shawnie so glad to hear Kaylee is a little fighter and so very active! Hope you get feeling better as well! Get loads of snuggles in and then bring on the pictures so we can all oh and awe over her!

Mrs N already told you to please be careful!

Glad to hear everybody is doing well! 

afm got a call into Dr to see about my headache as I've never had one being pregnant and I have some pulling type feelings down low? Probably tell me it's nothing and take an tylenol and quit whining. :dohh: I don't know just have to wait and see. The nurse was very nice she has dealt with me forever so she knows why I'm scared with all this new stuff. :shrug: Hopefully I can get rid of this headache and make it to 20wks without having a mental breakdown. Sorry to be such a downer just kinda freaking out atm.


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine you have every reason to worry after everything you have gone through to get this far and if you cant let of your feelings here then where can you lol. The pulling feeling is usually very normal and where baby is just stretching everything out for you, And they say every pregnancy is different and im sure that is the case for you as this pregnancy for me has been a total nightmare from my last one which was a breeze in comparison lol have you thought about getting a doppler for reassurance you should be able to find lo heartbeat no problem now it may give you peace of mind


----------



## wannabeamom

hi girlies


scan was amazing the man was lovely and talked us trough everything and showed us all the little organs we saw the blood pumping through all 4 chambers of the heart, the baby was hitting and licking and even saw a huge yawn! the little monkey had its legs crossed so we had to wait till it moved and we are having a baby boy!!! so my intuition was totally wrong...i was convinced he was a she!!! really excited though had to go and buy some blue!! gotta start thinking boy names now cant really call him lilly xxx


----------



## dmn1156

Wannabe that is fantastic news boys are so loveable when they are little and totally love there mums to bits well mine ar mummys boys lol did you get some nice blue bits and no i dont think lily will be good for a boy lol


----------



## Csunshine013

:happydance::happydance:

Yeah a BOY!!!!!!! WOOOO HOOOO! Good Luck with boy names they seem to be the hardest.


Thanks dmn I needed some reassurance and the nurse called me back and gave me a script for some tylenol with codine if I can't shake the headache but I think I'll be able to get by with just plain tylenol. Dr said the pulling sounds just like what I said it's probably just growing.:dohh: so worrying over nothing at all. I have been looking for a doppler but they are very expensive. I know they have some on ebay but I don't have an account set up yet.


----------



## wannabeamom

thanks guys yeah got a couple of outfits think we are going to look at cots and prams at the weekend ooohhh its so exciting!!

sunshine i got a angelsounds doppler from amazon i think it worke out about £30 but to be honest its the best £30 ive ever spent its been so reassuring and lovely to here the baby, i can even here him (that feels funny saying him rather than it!!!) kicking it away! xx


----------



## dmn1156

you can rent them as well i think check it out the stretching feels horrible sometimes but it will make you worry and as for the headache i can sympathise i cant shake mine either and the pain spreads to my neck it kills sometimes. But never think your worrying over nothing as it is always best to get checked out if your worried for your own peace of mind 

Wannabe i had loads of boys name picked out then i had to choose a girls one lol


----------



## Kelly9

Csunshine I have been getting head aches to off and on and I never get them.

Wannabe! Thats awesome!! I have a feeling in 2 weeks I will be joining you on the boy side. It's about time someone gets a boy everyone I know is having girls!

I got a 85% on that midterm I took, very happy as I really had no idea one way or the other as to how I did.


----------



## dmn1156

you did well kelly im still sticking to girl for you tho lol 

i so want to go too sleep im so tired but someone has other ideas and wont stop wriggling and kicking i keep telling her it is time for bed now but she just kicks harder lol


----------



## meldmac

wannabeamom grats on the blue bump!! 

sunshine: I got a lot of the pulling feeling around that time too and have had lots of headaches both this pregnancy and this one. Dr. told me it's hormonal.

How is everyone else? 

I'm doing ok. Felt what I think was some movement today. Just wish it was stronger so I could tell for sure if it was baby or not. Really not enjoying this pregnancy at all atm. :/


----------



## dmn1156

Meldmac you should start to feel them stronger soon just sit and relax and pay attention to the movements it will reassure you try and relax and enjoy a little bit of your pregnancy i know it is probably hard in the circumstances :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

i went to the shop to order my pushchair today and left without bothering i got total cold feet for some reason i think it is cos i have had a quiet day on the movements and it made me a little more cautious and i lost my balance earlier and fell over luckily onto the sofa i dont know why i am worrying so much or why i am still worrying about things going wrong need to give myself a talking too 

how is everyone doing today


----------



## Kelly9

Oh DMN! Hang in there, you've had a rough one maybe you're just not up to getting stuff yet. We have the stroller and car seat and basinet and thats it. Not planning on buying anything else except maybe maternity cloths till march. 

Can you guys post your gender guesses for me in my journal I am going to make up a page for it to keep track and it will be easier if I only have ot look in one spot for them all!


----------



## Csunshine013

Dmn it's only natural to have second thoughts. Everything will be great! You have endured a lot this time so give yourself a break!

Kelly I already posted my thoughts!

To all you lovely ladies that had kind words and suggestions. I am going to purchase one as soon as possible! I did look into renting but nobody had any around here so must do more research!


Still have this headache, the only reason I found this odd is because when not pg I get horrible I mean need a shot of demoral horrible migraines and usually when I'm pg the hormones counter act the migraine ones and this is a ache that hasn't gone away and making me so very tired during the days.

So I'm going to pick up the prescription at noon and tonight if it's not gone I will take one at bedtime.

Hope you all are doing well! 

Hey Shawnie hope you and Kaylee are doing well and you've gotten to see and cuddle her!:hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Thank you kelly and Csunshine i decided to take it easy for a few hours instead of completely running around like a headless chicken 

Kelly i posted my guess in your journal i think it was yesterday lol 

Csunshine i hope your headache goes soon is not round about the 12 week mark that your hormone levels level up as the placenta takes over and you start to feel like your supposed to may explain things dont know tho got brain freeze today lol

Shawnie hope you and Kaylee are doing well and are on the road to recovery


----------



## Melsue129

Hey ladies, Hope everyone is hanging in there!!!

Csunshine - I got an Angelsounds doppler for $35 Us dollars I bought it thru ebay - it worked awesome for me I heard the heartbeat at 10 weeks... It was awesome and put my mind at ease... Headaches were horrible for me around 11 - 14 weeks but they told me they would pass and they did.... I hope the tylenol works for you I had to take the extra strenght with drs persmission for them to go away..

DMN - glad you got some stuff done but dont over due it if your body is telling you to rest then you should rest while you can.... Dont worry about double guess your decisions on the stoller, ect It took me a few times of going to the stores to really decide what I wanted to buy - I think my horomones got in the way Ive been sooooo indecisive since Ive been pregnant I just have a hard time making decisions even DH tells me... Its tough, dont worry just think it out..

Wannabe - I hope we can see some scan pics, sounds like you had an awesome time viewing your LITTLE BOY!!!!! congrats - we needed a little boy in this thread - we are all girls at the moment (well until everyone else finds out - there could definitely be some more boys in the mix - hee hee ) Pics pics pics... Hope you are feeling okay....

I hope everyone else is doing okay - I have mush for brain, been working from home all day.... muuuuussshhhhh.....

Okay I just have to say I saw the most hilarious commercial I was laughing my butt off - it was a huggies diaper commercial and the day brought his lil boy into the bedroom to change him - so he took part of the diaper off and the lil boys pee sprayed up to the ceiling and all over the room like a fire hose... i was laughing my butt off Im going to try and find it on you tube so you can show you all the link it was that funny... LOL


----------



## Melsue129

Here is the link to the commercial so Wannabe this is for you!!!!!! and your LIL Boy!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glJ3p5TDKpA


----------



## WantaBelly

Hi ladies....

Some of you might remember me and some may not. I left this section due to an early mc in December. Well we got a BFP on 1/29 and I have been lurking catching up with where everyone's at and how they are doing. Its early on for me and they drew a beta today, will get results tomorrow and draw another on Thursday. Its good to see everyone is doing good. I will continue to read and keep up with ya'll.


----------



## dmn1156

Wantabelly so sorry about your mc and i hope you get an extra sticky pregnancy this time round we are all here for support as well when you need it so dont feel like you have to lurk in the shadows


----------



## Kelly9

welcome back wantabelly.

Yes I got some of the guesses listed in my journal. So if you already guessed or don't want to then ignore the post above of course.

I am waiting eagerly for one of my bestest bump buddies to get back from her gender scan it's driving me crazy!


----------



## dmn1156

il go re post just in case lol i hope your friend gets back soon


----------



## dmn1156

loving your bump pic im sticking with my original guess posted in your journal too cant wait for your scan but so far i have never known anyone who has had a fetal heartbeat above 150 not be a girl so keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies hope your all well!

Well took one of those pain meds and nope the headache is still here. I can at least function so that's not bad but tonight will be an early night again. I get so darn tired with this ARGH!!


----------



## dmn1156

Sorry your having a tough time Csunshine i can totally sympathise with you 

Well with much caution i bit the bullet and i ordered the pram and car seat i wanted online and got a better deal so will have all the major nursery stuff by friday i think


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for ordering! I got your post you were already on the list. DMN you're making me feel more excited that it might be a girl! I have been on team blue since the beginning!

csunshine I hope your head feels better soon!


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks ladies and yes me too! I will be happy in about 50 minutes when I can leave work and go home only to make dinner cause DH doesn't realize that browning hamburger makes me want to puke and the smell of him after he has smoked a ciggy makes me want to puke as well the boy can't win for losing! I will get dinner made even if I have to have DD stir the burger. I am making tater tot hot dish this evening. I like the finished product just not making it :dohh:

Then it's off to soak in a warm bath and then straight to bed! I am sure it has something to do with the lack of sleep over the weekend.:shrug: other than that it will be nice to go to bed early for a change.:thumbup:


WOOOO HOOOO!!!!! Glad you got your big stuff ordered and on sale as well! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Melsue129

Yay for ordering DMN!!

Welcome back wantabelly - hope u have a sticky bean...

Csunshine hope u start to feel better. I can totally relate to cooking and smells and wanting to puke I had the worst time...


----------



## dmn1156

yeah im glad i did order got to do it at some point lol 

kelly im hopeful for you not too much longer till you find out 

sunshine hope you have a relaxing evening and get a good night sleep


----------



## Kelly9

DMN: I will know in 12 days what the gender is. Feb 15th at noon!

Csunshine: uncooked pot roast makes me gag.


----------



## wannabeamom

morning girls!!!

haha melsue that was so funny!! kinda scared about having a lil boy theres so much i need to know this is just one of those things, i so know im gonna get sprayed every time lol!! not sure how to put pics on but will have a go later x

dmn well done on ordering stuff...i think we are going on sat to try them in the car cos we only have a little boot.

i had a awful dream last night i dreamt the mil was driving my car and i was sat behind her and she started to skid into a wall on our side i was shouting at her to brake but she skidded more and the side of the car was crumpling so close to my belly, i was screaming watch my baby, watch my bump, turn the key then it stopped just in time, i woke up then and baby was really kicking me i think i woke him up, it was so scarey!!

kelly not long till your scan now bet you cant wait!!

shawnie how are you and little one doing today??

xxx


----------



## dmn1156

Melsue that is funny 

Wannabe you will love having a little boy they are so loving well uptil about 3 when they get a bit more independent lol as for nappies i only got sprayed on once and that was because i was not quick enough with his nappy after that i opened the nappy to let the air touch him and then close it again let him wee and then change the nappy lol


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh so true dmn and then again about 15-19 they turn back into that nice little man then they are spoiled by college and other men's bad habits. :dohh:

I ran a daycare for years and tbh I've only been sprayed once and that was by my nephew. You just have to be ready at all times. LOL

Hope all are well today!

afm WOOOO HOOOO no headache! So very glad to have that gone! I have reached that part in my pregnacy when I'm exhausted and could sleep all the time!

:hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine i know what you mean lol my DS is really testing my patience at the moment lol but still likes his cuddles so not a total disaster yet lol glad your headache has gone that early night must of done you good. You will just have to rest when you can with the tiredness i hated that bit i think that is why i was worrying as i dont seem to feel tired like i did in the last tri last time but im sure it will come


----------



## WantaBelly

Hi Ladies!

I posted this in another section but thought you guys might be able to answer this as you all are a little further along in the game. My LMP was 1/6, they drew my beta yesterday and gave me the results today. She said they are 268 but I don't know what that means?? They will draw again tomorrow and compare the two on Friday but until then it has me wondering if they are low. My EDD is around 10/10


----------



## dmn1156

Wantabelly here is a rough guide of what your levels will be hope it helps 
Week since last menstrual period began
Amount of hCG
in mIU/ml

3
5 - 50 (less than 5 means you are not pregnant)

4
5 - 426

5
19 - 7,340

6
1,080 - 56,500

7-8
7,650 - 229,000

9-12*
25,700 - 288,000


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all

csunshine glad the headache is gone, mine seems to be to but I didn't take the prenatal vit this morning. 

Shawnie how are you doing? Hope you can pop on and give us an update on yourself and kaylee.


----------



## dmn1156

i have just spent the last 20 minutes blocking contacts that had somehow managed to get thereselves on my list an i had never heard of them


----------



## Melsue129

csunshine glad to hear your head ache is gone...

Wannabe - they have those cute lil pee pee covers jsut for lil boys at babies r us now, the things that people come up with... lol... watch out for that lil firing hose!!! :rofl:

DMN - did someone hack into your B&B is that possible?

Kelly you are in the count down just over a week before you find out what team you are on soooooooooo exciting!!!

Mrs. N. & Shawnie - how are you both doing??

Wantabelly - I wouldnt worry abnout your beta it seems to be at a good level, they will be able to compare with tomorrows test but you look like you are in the clear, look at my signature I put my results in it and you may be able to compare =-my LMP was 9/1 I believe.. (But keep in mind everyone is different)

Hope everyone is doing okay... I still have this nasty cold, may call the drs tomorrow they said if sudafed doesnt help after a few days of taking it I may need to be seen by a dr for antibotics... because I think I have fluid in my ear, it crackles everytime I swollow... eeekkk... I got the regular flu shot while I was in the hospital and they say you can get sick from it like with a cold or slight flu symptoms... I got the stuffy nose, sneezing and one crackling ear.. this is ANNOYING.....


----------



## dmn1156

no i had them on my facebook but all sorted now lol sorry your still not feeling good have you tried honey and lemon


----------



## Melsue129

No not yet... Ive been hitting the Orange Juice and keeping fluids in me..... I feel like POO! But Im going to try the humidifier tonight, the heat is so dry in my house so its killing me in the middle of the night I wake with a sore nose and sore throat... 

Yes, I had a hacker on FB before NOT Cool!


----------



## Kelly9

Were your passwords not very good? 
DMN your security level might be set low so that you don't need to confirm the people and they can add themselves. Just go to your security settings and change them. People can't even find me on FB I have to be the one to add you since I have mine on the highest settings. I also go through and delete people that I haven't talked to in ages and don't see myself talking to. 

I got 2 new bras and they fit! How glorious! Got resize and I've gone up 2-3 cups sizes due to fullness! I was a 32C and now fit into a 32DD/E depending on the bra! Couldn't believe it! I thought maybe I would be a 32D but when I put my old bra back on to leave I realized just how much wasn't being covered :rofl:


----------



## dmn1156

thank you i Have increased my security now it was on low lol woohoo for bras that fit and are comfortable it is the worse feeling when they are tight lol


----------



## Kelly9

I am wearing my sexier of the 2 now and I love it. First thing DH said when he walked in was lets see the 94 dollar huge boobies!


----------



## carriecinaz

Hi ladies!

It's been awhile since I've said hi but I've been stalking away. So glad to see everyone is doing well for the most part :thumbup:

Kelly - LMAO about your bb's. Hubby was fascinated with how big mine got in the beginning too. Glad you got some sexy new bra's. How exciting you find out what you are having soon!!! I didn't get ANY sleep the night before our 18 week ultrasound. I just KNEW I was having a boy too so I was pleasantly surprised when they said girl. My intuition was completely off. So you never know! 

Melsue - Sorry you feel like poo hun. Hope you feel better soon. Lots of OJ and rest. 

Shawnie - I am so relieved to hear that you and Kaylee are okay. I really hope you are getting well and are cuddling your little girl as we speak.

I'm sure I'm missing lots, sorry :dohh:

Nothing exciting going on here. Just anxiously awaiting Ella's arrival. I do have a 3D scan set up for Feb 22nd so that is definitely something to look forward to.

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Mrs_N

can't keep up with any of my threads when I'm working nights! It's been a really busy few nights too, so I am shattered! 
Off to bed soon for the day then got my dr's appointment tonight yay! 

:hugs: to everyone


----------



## dmn1156

Woohoo for you appointment Mrs N that seems to have come round quick lol 

Kelly men are so funny sometimes lol

Shawnie hope you and your little one are doing well

afm i feel exhausted today did not get much sleep no matter how i tried i could not get comfortable


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies hope your all doing well today! 

Having a pretty crap day! I had one client on a package and call and ask what the penalty would be if I cancelled it but don't cancell yet! Then the other client called and asked how much it cost him to cancel it and I told him I hadn't cancelled it yet ARGH!!!!! People need to get their poop in a group before called me! I felt very much caught in between the two :growlmad:

Other than that doing good. I hate to loose commission as well! ARGH hope I make some good sales this week!


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine sorry your having a bad day hope it improves and you get lots of sales


----------



## Csunshine013

No sales yet and they did end up cancelling :growlmad: that's $360 towards my commission goal they take away, thank goodness it was for December!

Hope the day picks up as it's been pretty slow today.


----------



## Mrs_N

Hope your day picks up csunshine :hugs:

had my appointment, dr was really good, gave us lots of info. 
Have to book in to see the midwife for booking appointment in about 2 weeks time - she's booked up for the next few weeks though so they are going to ring us back to see if they can squeeze us in! I hope they can!!! First scan won't be til 10-12 weeks, feels like forever away!


----------



## Melsue129

Mrs N congrats on your appt... now its the countdown until you scan.... Yay!!!!!

Csunshine - I hope you day goes better honey, :hugs: Dont sweat the small stuff, hopefully tomorrow will be better sales wise...


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N glad your appointment went well your scan will get here before you know it 

Csunshine hope it picks up


----------



## Kelly9

Wanted to say hi but got to do research! Talk tomorrow!


----------



## dmn1156

Hope everyone is doing well today 

Had another bad night but i think that is going to be the case now till baby is born lol but on a plus side i did make a good start on the redecorating as i though may as well put my wander round the house jaunt to good use lol so not much left to go now lol. And im also really excited as nearly all my nursery furniture has arrived just waiting for 1 item which should arrive this afternoon im sooo excited about putting it together at a later date as im upto my eyes in it at the moment


----------



## Melsue129

still sooo stuffy.... blah hope everyone is hanging in there...

DMN - take a much needed nap!


----------



## dmn1156

Melsue sorry your still feeling ill, I would takea nap but i just cant sleep im lucky at the moment if i get 4 hours max lol


----------



## SRTBaby

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## dmn1156

Welcome SRTBaby


----------



## Csunshine013

dnm you have to much energy for a preggo lady!:dohh: try and rest when you can hun!

Melsue hope your head clears soon!

Welcome SRTbaby!

afm just so very stinkin happy it's FRIDAY!!! I am very tired atm and think I should just go home and sleep! No can't do that have to make dinner and go grocery shopping! ARGH:growlmad: Pretty pissed at Hubby atm here I sit at work and he is off at the Casino drinking and spending $ that he bitches about not having because his hours haven't been that good. He did get a little over 40hrs this week but that's a first since Christmas :growlmad: called and told him I was pissed and he better pull his head out of his arse! Sorry needed to vent as at work and can not yell like i would so like to atm! Then when I get home he will be all lovey and want to kiss and hug me and EWW drives me nuts!:growlmad:


----------



## Kelly9

Haha, men can be annoying sometimes csunshine. Mine wasn't home today when I got home he went to work early and changed his shift and I didn't know then told me he likely wouldn't be able to keep the car apt! I was like it took us 2 weeks to get those apts so you'd better be home. We'll see. Anyway I am super tired must nap now.

Melsue get better and dmn snag sleep where you can!


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine men can be such an arse i know my oh was a complete one yesterday he soon did a uturn when i locked him out and then he phoned and said sorry can i come in lol you tell girl. As for the energy i have no idea i cant seem to sleep when i go to bed and i feel a bit exhausted in the afternoon but DS is home then so i cant sleep then either so i just think im buzzing lol

Kelly hope your hubby makes the appointments and you can relax this weekend

hope your all enjoying the fact it is friday


----------



## westbrja

Hey girls! Sorry its been so long. DB and I have been spending a lot of well needed quality time together and with the kids. Things a really good around here. Plus we just bought a new (used) 03 Chevy Tahoe. I LOVE IT!!! :) Not much to report. I've been picking up a few baby items here and there. It seems like every store this week had baby sales. I got a great deal on diapers and the bottles I want to use once I go back to work.
Anyone heard from Shawnie? I hope they are well.
Sorry to miss everyone, but wanted to stop by and say hi. Welcome newbies!


----------



## Kelly9

West welcome back! Shawnie posted an update in her journal with pics of wee baby kaylee she is so adorable! They are doing well. Oh west I need you to visit my journal check out my latest bump pic and put your vote in for boy or girl. I think you're the last one I can think of that hasn't already that I also want to guess!

I haven't bought anymore baby stuff since the stroller and car seat. Won't until march I think. Gonna work on my registry soon though, the site keeps freezing so I have abandoned it lately. I think I have decided on an electric breast pump though :) I was in debate for a good long while.


----------



## westbrja

Kel - I'll defo jump over to your journal page and vote. I swear by my electric pump and it would be a must have for you I'm sure. With us being in school so much and work its a real time saver. If it helps at all I have a medela pump in style that has been through 6 kids and lasted 8 years. I got it from my bff after she was done. I just bought replacement parts for $25 and its good as new. A bit bulky but a good investment.


----------



## Melsue129

Hey West Glad all is well at home, that makes all the difference...

I think this cold is starting to lessen a big Thank Goodness.... Ive been working on my registery too but Ive been doing it online I have to get to the store.. Is Feb too soon to do the registery for a late April baby shower? Should I wait until March?


----------



## dmn1156

Hi all hope your all having a lovely weekend 

well im buzzing all over the place cant seem to stop only got 1 wall to paint now and my carpet is being laid tomorrow but i had 4 hrs sleep and still not tired im sure it is not right lol


----------



## westbrja

When I mentioned that things were going really well at home I had no idea just how well they were going. I'm officially engaged!!!!! :cloud9: The :wedding: will be in September this year :headspin::dance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Kelly9

Oh wow West! Thats great news CONGRATS!!!!!! You will def have motive to get back in shape fast to, I bet running around with wedding plans and you'll be back to your old self in no time! I lost 5 lbs in the last 2 weeks before our wedding, good thing my dress had straps! So it stayed up. YAY!!!!!!! I AM SO EXCITED FOR YOU!

melsue I have barely started mine and it will be in may and one in june so I say go for it. I do it when I Have time, but I also agree I think I am going to go in store and finish it once we know gender cause the website for me keeps freezing. I only have the few gender neutral items like carrieres and bottles on mine so far.


----------



## dmn1156

West congratulations im so happy for you thats great news 

i was quite lucky on bottles when i went shopping in asda i got 2 newborn starter set for 20 pound just got to get a breast pump really and a few small bits


----------



## Kelly9

I have decided to do liner bottles although I will likely grab a few of the regular non liner ones as well for traveling. My mom used liner bottles for my sister and they were easy. 

I think I have decided on a double electric breast pump, have been looking at medela and advent brands.


----------



## westbrja

Kelly9 said:


> I have decided to do liner bottles although I will likely grab a few of the regular non liner ones as well for traveling. My mom used liner bottles for my sister and they were easy.
> 
> I think I have decided on a double electric breast pump, have been looking at medela and advent brands.

I used Playtex Drop-Ins for both babies and they were very convenient. I don't exactly know why I'm switching this time. I stopped by your journal page and added my vote. Did you get it?


----------



## Mrs_N

woooo, congratulations west!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

hope everyone is having a nice weekend. I've started feeling really rough pretty much all of the day lol so not wanting to do anything other than veg out & read pregnancy books :rofl:


----------



## dmn1156

Sorry your feeling so rough mrs n morning sickness can be the worst sometimes 

Well I'm having to update from my phone as my pc is all unplugged for carpet to be fitted so can't read all posts as it is all so small lol well I have officially run out of energy now done all I can do now lol but all in a good cause my front room will be finished shortly will check back later have a good day all


----------



## Melsue129

Awe WEST!!! Congrats!!! Sooo excited for you!

Mrs. N. sorry you are starting to feel crappy but thats a good thing!!!

Kelly - how many more days until ultrasound, its coming quick!

Me I feel a little bit better - going to the drs tomorrow for my follow up after the hospital and rest bit. Im going to tell her tomorrow about my ears still being blocked... I have this awful thing that keeps happening... I get out of breath and my heart races either when I just walk down the hallway to the bedroom or just by laying or sitting on the couch (not doing anything) - They said my body will get used to the extra blood flow but I feel like I cant breath at all when it happens and it scares me... uuugh... I feel like my heart cant keep up... I mean they say lay on your left side and that is the side I lay on most of the time and it still happens.. Im going to talk to her about it tomorrow... scary..

I hope everyone else is having a great day!!


----------



## Kelly9

west I did update my journal.

Melsue its a week from tomorrow. SO depending how you look at it 7 or 8 days away! Also shortness of breath is common as the baby grows up into your diaphragm area, hopefully this is what you are experiencing and not something else. My book says to get on all fours (hand and knees) and it should help.

DMN gumb was asking in the 2ww thread why your status says dead, I think you worried her. I told her for the most part you were good.


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly i feel like a dead women walking at the moment lol been so desperately trying to get the front room decorating done as the carpet was being laid today and well it was a nightmare and i absolutely ache from head to toe lol il go update shortly 

how is everyone doing today


----------



## Kelly9

Well at least things will be done DMN!

Oh west I meant to say those are the ones I am going to be using.

I am good, really craving sushi and pate at the moment, fighting hard not to cave. I only want it cause i can't have it and i know it. Got a few more things on my registry now to but for the rest I believe I have to wait till I know the gender cause I would prefer to get the right colour. Only a week left! 

Super hungry right now but going to eat some KD (kraft dinner) before I go buy some things so I don't come out with a crap load of things I dont really need. Actually craving a steak sub with chipolte sauce from subway at the moment! Might need to make a stop there. Also I just got all my pics together in one so you can compare the bumps and i realized a pon looking at it that I really haven't grown much at all!


----------



## wannabeamom

hi girlies!!!

yay west huge congrats!!!

ordered babies travel system on sat yay!! then yesterday i spent a small fortune on nursery stuff...all we need now for the nursery is paint and a cot :) feels so good to actually be buying stuff for baby!!

x


----------



## Mrs_N

thats great wannabe :happydance:
not long til your scan now kelly, how are you keeping yourself occupied?!
we have our booking appointment next tuesday! :yipee:
:hugs: melsue, hope your appointment went okay
dmn hope you are feeling better! :flower:


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N yay for your appointment not long im feeling a lot better now that the front room is done it was amazing how much it took out of me but it was so worth it and am really pleased with the end result and the rest i can take my time on so not too worried now lol 

Wannabe it is great buying stuff all my stuff arrived last week and is now sitting around in boxes as i dont want to build it yet 

how is everyone else doing today


----------



## Mrs_N

yay thats great that the hard part is over dmn!


----------



## dmn1156

yes thankfully the rest is just general painting my Dad is coming down on saturday with my brother they are doing the laminate in the dining room and to just generally help so should all look good. How you feeling today


----------



## Mrs_N

aw thats great, everythings going to be looking lovely!

feeling terrible again today - yesterday was tough, today is worse! not entirely sure i can manage another couple of months feeling like this! :sick: still, i know its a good sign really so I'm trying to embrace it!


----------



## dmn1156

did you try the ginger nut biscuits before getting up they can really help sometimes. Yeah i cant wait till it is finished had the visions in my head for agaes of what i have wanted it all to look like but now it is all starting to take shape


----------



## Mrs_N

dh has been out to the shop this morning and bought me a selection of ginger flavoured snacks bless him! 
the biscuits do seem to be helping, think I will keep some by the bed, and some in my pocket at all times lol!


----------



## dmn1156

i would they helped me a lot tried digestives too but they were not as effective for me but they may help anything dry really lol hope it eases up for you soon


----------



## Kelly9

Hope the ms passes soon mrs n! I remember it all to well and it was not fun. If you're lucky it will be the worst between 6 and 7 weeks then start to lessen like it did for me disappearing at about 9 ish weeks.


----------



## Mrs_N

Oh that's good to know Kelly, I hope it goes like yours, I have visions of feeling like this for another 8 weeks!


----------



## westbrja

Hope the m/s doesn't get too bad Mrs N. I just got home from school and time to do some laundry and dishes. Just wanted to stop by and say hi! Be back on later.


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies hope your weekends were lovely!

Mrs N hope your ms subsides quickly and it doesn't take you to long to get over feeling like poo!

afm just got back from my appt! :happydance::happydance:
I got to see and hear the little ones heartbeat I tell you that has got to be the most awesome thing in the world!:thumbup:

Hope your all well will check back after a while.


----------



## wannabeamom

ahhh sunshine so pleased you heard the heartbeat today!!

dh felt the baby kick yesterday for the first time...normally when he puts his hand their he stops kicking he was begining to think the baby wasnt real and it was just pizza belly!!

mrs n hope the ms stops soon for you...i thought mine would stop at 12 weeks...how wrong was i!!! at the moment im getting about 3 good days out of the 7!! on the plus side its a good sign of a healthy baby!! xxx


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine i am so glad all is going well and you got to hear the hb so happy for you


----------



## Mrs_N

Yay csunshine :yipee: so happy for you!!
Wannabe that's fab news dh got to feel a kick, not good that you are still sick though :hugs: 

My mum told me she hardly suffered any m/s with me or my sister so crossing everything i've inherited that & this is just an off few days lol I can hope can't I! 
Off to get some shut eye now, seems to be the only time I feel vaguely comfortable!


----------



## dmn1156

well glad you all seem to be doing great at the mo 

Mrs N hope your ms is just an off few days for you mine started to pass about 9 weeks but i did get it back for a while on an off till about 17 weeks but then i had all those colds so i dont think they helped much 

wannabe glad your dh got to feel a kick i only occasionally get to feel them from the outside cos of where my placenta is positioned lol


----------



## Kelly9

I keep thinking I am feeling flutters but am not sure! Its driving me nuts. It's so light and I don't have gas... I hope it happens some more so I can be certain. I have been waiting ever so patiently to feel movement!

Yay for outside kicks!


----------



## dmn1156

kelly it is possible they also sometimes feel like little bubbles popping lol hope you are it is so nice when you do


----------



## wannabeamom

kelly it prob is the baby you can feel, i started feeling it quite early they just get bigger xx


----------



## dmn1156

i woke up 3 hours ago and really want to go back to sleep im so tired lol think everything is catching up with me now only another 11 weeks and 4 days to go that sounds forever awawy lol


----------



## Csunshine013

Kelly9 said:


> I keep thinking I am feeling flutters but am not sure! Its driving me nuts. It's so light and I don't have gas... I hope it happens some more so I can be certain. I have been waiting ever so patiently to feel movement!
> 
> Yay for outside kicks!

LMAO you waiting patiently NOT! FXD that's what your feeling!

Hope everybody is having a lovely day!

dmn get some rest lady!

not much going on here just enjoying the sun being out for a while instead of the tons of snow we've been getting!

:hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine i managed to grab 20 minutes why does everyone seem to have demands on me today dont they realise i have enough on my plate. Glad you enjoying a bit of sunshine they think we may have more snow this week 

how is everyone else doing


----------



## Mrs_N

yay for some sunshine csunshine! :happydance:
weve had a few flurries of snow already this week, nothing much though. it's still blimmin freezing mind you! 
kelly oooh i wonder if those are little movements you are feeling how exciting! it's still a bit early mind you, but anythings possible i say! 
when did you first hear your little one's hb on doppler? i think it was quite early?


----------



## Kelly9

I heard HB on doppler at 8+3 so it was early but feeling light flutters happens anywhere from 14 to 18 weeks I am 15 today and have always been sensitive with my stomach as in able to feel little things. Although I am honestly not sure if I am feeling baby. A lot of women feel the flutters early but don't realize what they are. 

I have a head ache so going to get my walmart done and come home to rest.


----------



## Melsue129

Kelly - I started feeling the baby at 15 weeks and you are super skinny just like I was... I bet you are feeling it.... Sooo exciting.. Just lay still at night and wait, it will happen.. Usually Orange juice gets the baby moving... Congrats!!

DMN - sounds like everything is coming along at your house... Yay!!! Cant believe you only have 11 weeks to go.. Whoa.. Time flys..

Wannabe - hope you are doing great!!

Mrs. N. My MS went away around 10 weeks, only a few more weeks left.. Keep some food in your belly at all times, if you feel nauseous eat something.. it truely helps...

Csunshine - glad you got a break in the snow.. We are suppose to get 6-12 inches tomorrow morning fun fun..

Well I went to the drs yesterday, she said I was okay to work... Yay... Told her about my shortness of breath - its scary because it even happens when Im sitting around doing nothing... She said its normal, so I just have to deal.. She wants me to go for another ultrasound next week because of placenta previa.. my placenta is right on the edge of my cervix so now she wants to see where its at now.. Cant believe all of this fun Im having with this pregnancy.... craziness.... Tomorrow going for bloods to check my thyroid hormone because they think I could be hyperthyroidism so I should get those results soon too... boy oh boy I need some positive....Blah


----------



## meldmac

Kelly: Think it was the baby you were feeling!! Yay!

CSunshine: Yay for sunshine! We've been getting some nice days here too finally without any snow for once!

Dmn: Take it easy lady don't overdue it!!

Melsue: Hope all the stuff your dealing with resolves itself soon! 

Mrs_N: Sorry you're dealing with ms hope it eases soon for you.

Well I've been so tired lately as I can hardly sleep at all I"m up every single hour at night to go to the bathroom and I think I have spd now as it really hurts to walk. All my symptoms I had last time with Devin are starting really early this time and I hope it doesn't get worse as I really can't afford to be put on bed rest :/ I'll do what I have to though to make baby safe. I just want sleep now but can't seem to get any. 

:hugs: to you all!


----------



## Kelly9

Hang in there melsue positive was only being sick till week 10! ANd maybe your placenta will be moved back some. As for the breathing issues i know tons of women who have em to, it's part of pregnancy and the baby growing. So take it easy and sit down when it hits you. On another positive note you're a couple days away from viability! Thats exciting!

Meldmac naps are awesome so enjoy.

I hope it was baby. Should know soon enough though. Will drink some oj before bed and see what happens. I do have to say though with all the threats of getting constipated in pregnancy, this baby has made me more regular then ever! I poop once a day most days! I'll take it though I Hate being constipated. Oh not sure if I mentioned but 15 week bump pic is in journal and I actually look bigger!


----------



## Mrs_N

Oooh sounds like it could well be baby you are feeling then Kelly! :happydance: and happy 15 weeks wow! Off to check out your new bump pic. 

Meldmac & melsue :hugs: I sure hope your symptoms don't get too bad.


----------



## dmn1156

Meldmac i can sympathise with the spd i have that too but im trying to carry on best i can 

melsue glad your a bit better i know 11 weeks to go it seems to be dragging tho lol

kelly great bump pics certainly getting that pregnancy roundness

Mrs N hope your morning sickness starts to ease soon 

Csunshine how you doing today

well i had to go into hospital this morning for a glucose tolerence test which has left me feeling sick i hate that test and it makes me feel ill they said if i dont hear by the end of the day all is fine they also did a heart monitor trace on baby while i was there so always nice to know all was well and they also did my repeat bloods which thankfully are my last lot of bloods to be done now so no more needles now for me hopefully lol


----------



## Csunshine013

Meld hope the spd subsides and gets better.

dmn hate that test too! I can't even look at an orange soda for at least a good long month after that test!

Mels fxd that all the bloods come back good and :hugs: for you positivity! It will be better soon! try laying on your left side to eleviate the shortness of breath.

Kelly your getting a nice LITTLE bump there but defo a bump from what you had before. I'm just waiting for the day I can see a baby bump instead of just flab at this point:dohh:

Mrs N hope your feeling well today and your remedies are working!

amf just working then going home for lunch of spaghetti leftovers! It's always better a couple days later!:thumbup: My life pretty much revolves around food these days :blush: wish it didn't but it does! 

Hope your all doing well! Me I'm doing fine.:hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine im with you on that i said i was really thirst when i got in as the glucose drink always leaves me thirsty so my oh says do you want a can of coke he was lucky i did not throw up all over him lol i had a glass of juice and a cup of tea instead and something to eat as i was starving not eating for over 12 hours certainly leaves you hungry lol

hope you all doing well today i never heard back from the hospital so i assume all is well there and i got a result with my drs surgery today they phoned to see if i was going to get my DS who is 3 with a low immune system the H1N1 so i promptly asked why my son can get and me who is asthmatic and pregnant cant she apologised profusely and said i was meant to have had it allready and it was an oversight so we are both booked in on tuesday to get it done


----------



## Csunshine013

Finally!:thumbup:

Hope you don't get any more colds this pregnancy!:hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

well touch wood i dont so far so good lol felt better this trimester than any of the others lol hopefully it will stay that way


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for finally getting your H1N1 shot dmn! It's about time.

Me I am tired, fighting off the headaches again, I think it's going to be one of those annoying things that comes and goes and is pregnancy related. Sigh. Although I do feel better then first tri for sure.

The last week or two i've been getting this odd throbbing slightly painful pain in my cervix like where it enters the vagina, seems to be coming from there, is this normal? Nothing bad has happened except sometimes it can catch me off guard and be more painful that I have to stop for a second. Sometimes I don't feel it for days then sometimes it does it every minute or so for a couple hours then stops? It's bizarre to say the least. Listened to HB last night and it was about 150-155 ish and SOOOOOOOO loud! I think I caught baby kelly while it was not very active.


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly the throbbing is normal it is caused by the pressure on your cervix but it can be painful at times and the headaches can come and go to. Yay for loud heartbeat it sounds like it is going great 

im getting tired more and more every day but im trying to keep on top of things


----------



## Csunshine013

I remember being about 7 or 8 months along with DD and I felt like she was standing on my cervix :dohh: totally normal.


hope you all are doing well today!

afm very tired due to DH bouncing into the bed in the middle of the night cause he got up because he was thirsty :dohh: he went back to sleep me not so much! ARGH hopefully the night comes quickly!:thumbup:


----------



## westbrja

Kelly - I'm loving the bump pic this week. Yay for possible movement!

Wannabe - Isn't it so exciting to feel baby from the outside. My DF (oooh that's the first time I've refered to him as that lol) can't wait to feel baby.

How's everyone? I've been wonderful. Can't wait til Saturday to go dress shopping :cloud9:. I will have to try to suck it in a little lol. I'm going to see if my friend id working today and will scan me. Maybe we can see some private parts :haha:. I'm sorry if I skipped over anyone. I've been offline a few days and just skimmed over the last few pages.


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine hope you get more sleep tonight nothing worse than feeling tired

west hope your friend can scan you and you get to see if lo is a he or she


----------



## Kelly9

yeah west you've been gone a couple of days! You really must try to get on and see us lovely ladies more often. Have fun dress shopping, it's exciting!

DMN and csunshine I am happy it is normal, I kind of figured but always relaxes me to know for a fact that it is.

Well I've got big news! Last night DH and I decided on a first name if baby kelly is a girl!!!!! We're both very happy with it, who would have known? He even has ideas for middle names but we're not going there till we know the gender. Only 5 more days! Oh and don't ask what the name is, our lips are sealed for now. As for boys we got nothing. We'll cross that bridge when it comes which is funny cause I Have thought boy all along for this baby. Boy names are just harder.


----------



## Melsue129

Hey ladies... hope all is well..

Kelly Ive been getting those pains and pressure too, I believe its normal, just be careful on just plopping yourself down in a chair, go easy because I used to forget and just plop and that would hurt... 

DMN - glad you are FINALLY getting the H1N1 - Thank God! you went thru alot to get it in the first place and now they are just saying it was an oversight - grrrr... People really need to be on their game if they are dealing with an actual persons health, dont ya think... blah..

West Glad your going dress shopping... lots of fun...

Csunshine - hope you get some good rest tonight!! 

Meld - I hope you are doing okay.. What kind of symptoms did you get in your last pregnancy that they made you go on bed rest? If you dont mind me asking..

Mrs. N. Hope you are doing okay - food food food...

I forget if I missed anyone - sorry if I did.. Back at work and my brain is even more mush than before.. Im doing okay, I think if I roll around in my desk chair too much or get up and down too much that causes me some pain.. But Im trying to hang in there... The huge blizzard they forcasted 8-12+ inches of snow only ended up being 5 inch of snow.. Everyone paniced for nothing... Went for my blood work yesterday havent heard anything so Im guessing they are going to wait until my next appt to tell me.. Maybe I'll call to inquire.. hmmmm...

DMN - I have my glucose screening test on March 1st I can imagine Im going to be in for some queasiness then huh... booooo


----------



## Melsue129

Kelly - Boys names are harder we didnt really have any favorites.. and it turned out to be a girl and we loved a ton of names but nothing popped out at us. Wasnt until I was in the hospital we sat down to go thru the baby book... Thats when we came up with our name... Going to double ck the sex on next Thursday - because the last ultrasound lady said she could say more than 50% that it was a girl and I talked to my dr and she said she was a fill in tech so Im going to ask again before I start buying the bedding ect.. LOL


----------



## westbrja

I know, I know I have to be better about getting on here to chat with my very special lovely ladies :winkwink:. Sometimes when I get on and look at that ticker everyday it makes time go sooooo slooooow lol. I'm just waiting for my ultrasound friend to finish up with her patient and she'll be calling me :happydance:. I hope it's soon cuz i gotta pee :rofl::rofl:.

Kelly - With DD, I could not for the life of me come up with a boys name and it was the opposite with DS. Maybe that means something for you since you can't find a boy name :winkwink:. We have a girls name picked out but like you we aren't telling :shhh:. I didn't tell with DS either and it drove the gals here at work crazy :haha:.

Melsue - We got hit with that snow storm pretty good. My classes were cancelled for the first time, due to weather. YAY!!!

I'll post again as soon as I know something....


----------



## meldmac

Hi ladies hope all you are doing well. 

I'm still tired but ok just wish I could get some decent sleep.

Melsue I was not on bed rest last time just hoping that I dont' end up on it this time is all. 

:hugs: to you all.


----------



## westbrja

So my friend said to come down to her dept at 8:30 but she called me at 8:20 and said she just got slammed and couldn't scan me tonite. I didn't mind that she couldn't do it but I almost pissed my pants lmao.


----------



## Kelly9

Noooooo!!!!!!! West I wanted to know if she could tell you the gender! What a bummer! Hopefully she will fit you in in the next day or so.

I have a terrible headache dont know if it's the chinooks (when warm air comes over the mountains and warms things up very fast and barometric pressure changes rapidly) they give tension headaches or if its the pregnancy. I though it was vits but don't think so anymore. Ugh. So tired from my shift but I HAVE the funniest patient this week! I LOVE HIM, he made me laugh so much. Even when I was checking his skin and saw his bum, he was like "just don't violate me!" I'll be sad when he leaves tomorrow. 

Well I am tired and DH is still missing at work somewhere, all I can say is yay for overtime! But he's gonna be tired doing a 10 hour tomorrow morning thats for sure.


----------



## dmn1156

meldmac my mw said i have spd it is easily helped by physio thankfully hope everything goes smoothly from here on in 

West lmao i can totally sympathise on nearly wetting your pants cos of where baby is positioned i nearly do it regularly bummer you did not get your scan tho hope you make it soon so you can find out 

kelly the headaches can be quite normal in pregnancy hard to pinpoint if there is a cause other than hormones i was hoping mine had gone not had one for over a week but i got a stinker start today so who knows 

Mrs N how you doing hope the ms is giving you a break 

Csunshine hope you got a good nights rest and your day is going well 

afm well apart from the headache im doing ok today generally taking it easy for a few days before the hard work starts again on monday with the redecorating but on a plus side my entire downstairs will be done by wednesday so im really happy only 2 rooms to do then upstairs as i did 1 already . Also i have had a craving for angel cake slices so i asked oh to get me some and the idiot comes in with Lemon bakewells which i cant stand at all only a major difference i nearly threw them at him i was so wanting them and i had to go without them wwhich just made the craving worse


----------



## Mrs_N

aw sorry she couldn't scan you west! 

well I'm still feeling groggy - mainly tired and nauseous, not actually sickness (yet) so thats good. finding work very tiring at the moment.
still, 7 weeks today :yipee: so please to see those weeks ticking by!

told my best friend our news - she said about a month ago she had a really strong feeling I was pregnant, which is really wierd!! we hadn't told anyone we were ttc, and we don't see each other very often because she lives 300 miles away. women's intuition? who knows!


----------



## Melsue129

Mrs. N that is so funny I have a girl friend like that - that knows whats going on even if I havent told her yet... LOL - yes I only threw up once this pregnancy but I was completely nauseaus all the time up until 10 weeks... Blah, I know how you feel..

Kelly - I really do think you are at those weeks of headaches that I had - as soon as I got into the 2nd tri - they hit and it was only for a few weeks and then they went away but they were pretty freakin bad thats for sure - I feel your pain.. They should lessen real soon (thats what the drs told me and I didnt believe them until they did - havent had one since) Hang in there...

West - bummed you couldnt get scanned... When will you get the next opportunity???

Meld - hope you get some good sleep this weekend.... :hugs:

Csunshine - how are you today?? Hope all is well...

Well I worked all day yesterday and went home having pains in my lower left side - couldnt figure out if they were round ligament pains (which we, myself, the dr and the nurse thought I was having last time with the fibriod pain) or if it was fibriod pains because that is literally where they started and then it shot across my lower abdomen and back, causing contractions and almost constant pain... But last time I didnt stay put - soooo lastnight I went home showered and DH waited on me hand and foot.. I love those nights but I was laying in the couch getting those pains... Blah.. I went to bed and didnt get woken up by them so thats good.. and nothing this morning so far so back to work... Hope everyone is having a good day..


----------



## Csunshine013

West so sorry you didn't get your scan soon though!

Kelly I have been lucky so far and only had that really bad 4 or 5 day one when I had meds for it. Good luck with all that. Do you still stake your vitamins now that you have determined that isn't the cause?

Mrs N my bff picked me up one day and took me over to see the house she was buying not knowing that we were going over there, I looked at her and said, "so when is the baby due" LMAO she looked at me and said how do you know? I haven't told anybody. LOL It's just something we know can't explain it. So glad you have somebody to get excited with!

Melsue hope the pains stay away! Glad that you DH will take good care of you!:thumbup:

dmn sounds like your house is coming together nicely! Not much longer and it will be complete!:hugs: 

Meld hope your doing well! Must venture over to your journal and see what's up.

afm I have renters!!! WOOOO HOOOOO! They are moving in on March 1st! DH made dinner again last night, ribeye steak yummo! DD is plugging along with her late assignments :growlmad: makes me so angry that she was allowed to get that far behind! She does get tutoring Tuesdays and Thursdays so I'm going to the school and find out what up with all that crap on my lunch hour today. Some little boy also called her a whore yesterday and OMG I wasn't even told by the principle so yeah he is going to get an ear full today!

sorry to ramble hope your all doing well!:hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine great that your DH is doing some cooking and that is unbelievable that you are not kept up to date on stuff like that give the principle hell. And my house is coming along nicely i have called in the reinforcements my Dad and brother are arriving tomorrow to help me finish it all up so by the end of the week that will be me complete i hope lol. But why on earth did i decide to undertake such a huge task 7 months pregnant lol 

Melsue just keep an eye on things always best to get checked if you have any concerns 


Mrs N woo hoo 7 weeks not long till you get your next box. I find it funny when you have friends and family know before you tell them 
i remember i went out with my aunty once when i was pregnant with DS and she just blurted out and when are you planning on telling me you are pregnant young lady i went the brightest of red as she was like my 2nd mum but sadly neither of them are here now so times like now when i miss them

on a good note i got my angel slices that i have been craving i had to go get them myself lol


----------



## Kelly9

The headache is really bad this morning, I woke up and it was worse. I feel like I can't concentrate and I have a shift tonight at the hospital. Sigh. Took 2 tylenol hopefully they help today, they didn't last night. 

Csunshine I have been taking my vitamins most days when I remember now that I don't think it is them. 

Anyway DH is annoying my and being gropey. SO I have to go smack him.


----------



## Melsue129

Awe Kelly sorry to hear your head still hurts... I did the tylenol too - sometimes it helps sometimes it doesnt... what did help with me was warm washcloth on my forehead... hang in there chicky!


----------



## Csunshine013

Tell DH to quit being so gropey! (Csunshine hauls back and smacks his hand) LOL he just want some of those gorgeous boobies. LMAO tell him you have a headache maybe he'll leave you alone then. LOL

Hope the head starts feeling better me, I have to use an ice pak.


----------



## westbrja

Kelly - Hope u had fun smacking DH lmao! I had one bad headache the other day that wouldn't quit. Ever since I've been preggo I guess my hormones have balanced and I quit getting migraines. That's a huge relief cuz I can't take my meds being pregnant. Hope something works for you.
Dmn - Glad you're getting the work done. I'm sure it will be beautiful.
Csunshine - You stay on that principle and good luck with your headache too.
Mrs N - Hi!
Went to a dress shop tonite. Only tried 4 on but found one I really liked. Still can't wait for tmw. Hope I can sleep tonite.


----------



## Kelly9

The head still hurts but I made it through my clinical shift somehow. Now sure how. Dh keeps forgetting I have a headache. It is better at the moment but still sore just not as sore iykwim.

Now I am off for a week for feb break but have to study lots. Still I am looking forward to the down time. 

less then 4 days till my u/s! Woohoo!


----------



## dmn1156

west glad you found a dress you like and have fun tomorrow 

kelly hope your feeling better the heaadaches can be awful. Cant wait to hear about your scan woo hoo only 3 days to go 

Csunshine hope your haveing a great saturday

ok tmi but i have now had to go buy breast pads as they have started leaking quite a lot the last few daysdont know what that is all about but the joys of pregnancy i guess cant believe 29 weeks is here already the next 11 will drag by but will try and keep myself busy as much as possiblelol

hope everyoneelse is doing well today


----------



## meldmac

Kelly tell your DH to bugger off!!

Csunshine hope you're having a nice weekend!!

Mrs_N: hope the ms/nausea eases up for you soon!

Dmn: Isn't leaky boobs fun???? :haha: Yay for 29 weeks!!!

West: hope you're doing ok sweetie :hugs:

Melsue: Hope the pains ease off for you :hugs:

Well I'm still not sleeping. Not sure how I'm going to handle 4 more months of this but it's all for a good cause. Baby has been moving a bit more the last few days just wish I wasn't in this limbo stage where it's normal to not have that much movement. It still worries me. Hubby is taking me to supper tonight for Valentines because we'll be at the inlaws tomorrow. I'm kind of hoping we go to The Keg as I'd really like a steak!!


----------



## westbrja

Dmn - Sorry for leaky boobs. Mine never leaked before baby was born but its gotta be a pain.
Meldmac - How are you?
Kelly - YAY for break and u/s.
AFM - I found a dress today and my mom bought it for me. I fell in love with it and yes...I cried.
I can't wait to start feeling some movements. This is baby #3, don't you think I should be feeling something soon?
Hope all is well with you all.


----------



## Kelly9

I am still not feeling anything although i have had another moment where I thought I did but nothing since then. Still eagerly waiting. West you did say you were a bit bigger? maybe that is offsetting the feelings? I am in NO WAY calling you FAT! So keep the preggo hormones at bay :rofl: Just putting out an explanation? 

DMN sucks about the boobs! Hey now that I think about it maybe thats why shawnie got leaky boobs so early, cause she was going into labour a lot earlier?

I just found out DH's uncle and his wife are expecting TWINS!!!!! She is due aug 26 but will likely deliver around the time we deliver cause twins come out earlier in most cases! Thats just crazy!!!!!!!!!!! and exciting... so long as when I see her back home that I am not bigger then her! Then I might cry lol.


----------



## Kelly9

OK I THINK I AM FEELING FLUTTERS!!!! Something funny is going on down there and I am not farting. Hmmmm.


----------



## dmn1156

kelly yay for flutters i felt them early with DS not so much this time round but you can definitely feel them from 15 weeks especially when your slim. I dont think im going to go into early labour but you can start to leak small amounts of colostrum from the 2nd tri onwards so you may get it or you may not lol

meldmac hope your doing well leaky boobs are a complete pain lol but glad im in the countdown phase 

west glad you got a dress you love im sure your going to have a lovely day. This is the first time i have had leaky boobs this bad but like you this is my 3rd so midwife says things tend to gear up earlier when you have had a few so dont know but the breast pads help it is only little amounts but enough to irritate lol 

hope everyone else is having a lovely weekend


----------



## Melsue129

Happy Valentines Day everyone!! Hubby was so sweet this morning I got three cards, a pink teddy bear and chocolates.. yum.... 

Kelly you have to be feeling the baby - in the very beginning I was always like Hmmmmm.. is it really?? and as you get further along you feel them stronger flutters and you are like yup it had to be the baby in the beginning... You'll be able to tell.. Its the coolest thing ever.. Last night I was on the computer just sitting here and she was kicking the heck out of me - I looked down at my belly and the right side of my belly was moving and moving everytime she kicked, it was so funny.. It was quick lil pops and DH was like Whoa... LOL>.

West - Congrats on your dress... Yay!!!

I hope everyone is having a great day...


----------



## Kelly9

I am starting to believe it was the baby! There is nothing else to explain it, how long before they get stronger and more noticeable? Does that happen fast? 

West yay for dress!

We're celebrating v day on tuesday cause DH works the nights right now so we'll celebrate on the day we find out the gender (hopefully) It will be quite the day! 2 more days!!!!!!!!


----------



## meldmac

Hope all you lovely ladies have a wonderful Valentines Day!!


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly they should get stronger by 18 to 20 weeks


----------



## Kelly9

Yippee! I hope so! I want to feel it and know for sure it's baby!


----------



## wannabeamom

hi girlies how are you all?

yay kelly for the flutters!!!

DH forgot to get me a card yesterday...i just said..i told you you didnt love me anymore :( made him feel guilty for a bit!!!

feeling a bit anxious today due to dreams last night and not felt baby yet today...think im gonna get the doppler out

xxx


----------



## Melsue129

Yay Kelly just a one more day.... then you find out... WooHoo.... Yes the flutters will get stronger as the baby gains more weight probably 18 or 19 week and my DH was able to feel a kick from the outside I think 19-20 weeks.... Its sooo awesome to feel...

Well hope everyone is doing good...

Wannabe - good luck with the doppler this morning... Drink some orange juice that usually gets the baby moving... If nothing happens and you can find a HB go straight to the hospital.. but Im sure everything is just fine.. I went thru that yesterday with my lil one.. she didnt move much so I was pushing downa nd around on my belly and she finally moved just a little bit but then I knew she was okay...


----------



## wannabeamom

think baby must have been fast asleep!! as soon as i put the doppler on he started kicking it away and hasnt stopped kicking since...think i made him mad ooops at least i know hes ok :)

how are you doing melsue?

xxx


----------



## dmn1156

Hi ladies 


kelly cant wait to hear your news only one day to go 

melsue how you doing 

wannabe babies can tend to hide for a while and boys can sometimes be very lazy lol

hope everyone is doing great today 

afm i feel totally exhausted today so trying to relax lol


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies had a nice weekend, but had to be the mean Momma with DD about her homework!

DH went Saturday morning and got me roses and a balloon and some homemade fudge OMG it's so rich can only have a small peice or I get sicky feeling but it's oh so good!

Hope your all doing well today! 

Yeah! for flutters! Kelly!

Meld I know just how your feeling. I haven't had the little flutters in a couple of days but I'm not at a time where I should be feeling them constantly either. Just know that all will be alright! :hugs:

Glad the OJ works Melsue! 

Wannabe the baby didn't like the doppler! HEHEHEH

dmn hope your doing well today

afm having a slow day at work. DD is home cause they don't have school but she is defo doing her homework that she doesn't have finished yet :growlmad: she isn't getting any free time and she isn't using her time effectively. I know I'll be up late tonight getting it all done! ARGH!!!


----------



## westbrja

Hey Girlies! How are we all? 

Kelly - As soon as I typed that later that same night I started feeling baby and have felt it every night since. And don't worry I didn't put a hit out on you for stating I was a little bigger lmao. I've never been too concerned about that kinda stuff. I'm a very secure person. But thanks for caring lol. I'm sure you're feeling bambino move. It really is amazing. What happened to the scan? I thought it was today and I was counting down. Now I have to wait a whole extra day? UGH!
Csunshine - I'm a stickler for doing well in school too. We need more of the same parents staying on top of things. Great job!
DF got me a card and some flowers for V-Day. Then since DS is still sick we ordered in Chinese. So I took DS to the docs today cuz his cold seemed to be getting worse and he was complaining of ear pain. Turns out he has a nasty infection so they started him on antibiotics. Hopefully that helps him. Classes were cancelled last week due to the snow storm. I was just about to start getting dressed today and I got a text saying class was cancelled due to a power outage. Its nice to be off but I know we're gonna catch hell playing catch up.
Well I'm off to take a nap so I'll stop by later.


----------



## Kelly9

West glad you didn't put a hit out on me :rofl: I was only trying to help. 

The scan got bumped back a day cause monday here (today) is a holiday and the booking lady forgot so we rescheduled for the next day. I am getting really anxious ladies! I don't know what to think. There is less then a day to go now. Is it normal to be scared about finding out the gender? I think it's cause I want a girl so bad even though I know I will be happy about a boy part of me is still worried we won't be able to find a good boys name and all that goes along with it.

West do you wanna come across the pond and write my pathophysiology exam? I am to wound up to study and it's on monday!

DH and I are celebrating V day tomorrow cause he works tonight one more shift. I got all nice and waxed for him lol, and will likely put on something nice to. I think we're also going to do dinner or something cause it will be the same day we find out gender, only I will know first so I am wondering if you ladies got any cute ways I can tell him at dinner or something? Help me think of something wonderful!

SOrry for the epic post!


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly maybe you could go buy a small pink or blue set of boottees or something and wrap them for a belated vday present and put from son or daughter just an idea cant wait to hear what your having good luck tomorrow 

Csunshine im doing ok getting tired but to be expected i guess. Im sure you will start to feel flutters more regular soon which will reassuer you and put your mind at rest 

west sorry your DS is sick horrible when they dont feel too hot


----------



## Kelly9

I just got poked lightly 3 times in under a minute then baby stopped. Baby also poked me earlier to when I had my gigantic text book smooshing my tummy in, don't think it liked the dent in it's home. They were for sure pokes but super light so if I weren't sitting still I would have missed them.


----------



## westbrja

I will be taking patho this summer and as much as I'd like to help, I'd rather wait lol. I forgot about the holiday. Oh I'm so excited for you to find out. Let us know asap! As for telling DH, maybe you can buy a pink or blue bib and put it around his neck at dinner. That would be cute. 
Thanks Dmn! I hate it when they are sick too. Actually DD has a cold too just not as bad. Since DS slept all day he won't go to sleep tonite. Ugh!
Oh yeah Kelly, I forgot to mention those were the same flutters I felt too so I know you're feeling babe.
Well goodnight all, gotta work in the morning. Hopefully I can get someone to scan me at work tmw. I don't know why I'm so impatient this time lol.


----------



## Kelly9

I have started getting excited now. Have barely touched my books to!


----------



## Csunshine013

FXD Tiff you get the answer you want today at the scan! :thumbup:

West hope you got some rest last night and DS is feeling better!

dmn hope your doing well and not over doing it!:dohh: Yeah me telling you that is funny right!

How is everybody else doing hope good!

amf just another Tuesday slept like crap as DH woke me up at 4am and I wasn't able to get back to sleep so will be counting the hours until I get to go home today!:dohh:


----------



## Mrs_N

:happydance: so excited you are feeling flutters kelly, thats awesome! and today's the day - can't wait to hear!
csunshine hope you manage to get some proper rest tonight! 
hope you find someone to scan you west! 

well I had my booking appointment with the midwife, went really well she's lovely! :thumbup: due date of 21st september based on lmp - not changing my ticker though because I know I'll be put back again when I get scanned!


----------



## Kelly9

OMG can time pass faster. I am leaving in like 20 minutes. Didn't sleep well to excited. 
Csunshine i hope it's easy to tell what he/she is but your post did kind of take the wind out of my sails, no biggie though I will get it back when I actually get to scan place! I have confidence in what the sonographer was telling me, she told me she would be frank and give me a percentage on how right she felt she was. 

Yay for apt mrsn! I also went by ov date since I O later then 14 days and it was the right thing to go by.


----------



## Mrs_N

will be waiting for you to come back! 

midwife going by lmp means I should get my scan sooner though :thumbup: she reckoned a couple of weeks - can't wait! :yipee:


----------



## Csunshine013

Kelly9 said:


> OMG can time pass faster. I am leaving in like 20 minutes. Didn't sleep well to excited.
> Csunshine i hope it's easy to tell what he/she is but your post did kind of take the wind out of my sails, no biggie though I will get it back when I actually get to scan place! I have confidence in what the sonographer was telling me, she told me she would be frank and give me a percentage on how right she felt she was.
> 
> Yay for apt mrsn! I also went by ov date since I O later then 14 days and it was the right thing to go by.

I just didn't want you to feel let down if she said it was a boy, as I said before they can be wrong. Dr actually looked and said boy and not until did my amnio come back did he say girl :dohh: You could be like my bff who wanted nothing more than to have a girl and on her 5th baby she was at the u/s and they said boy and she just broke down in tears and said then I don't want to be pg. LOL she was only upset but she had that told to her 5 times. She has my DD to spoil as her little girl and yes she does spoil her!

Hope you get your little girl!:hugs: Didn't mean to take the wind out of your sails just hoping if it doesn't go your way you'll be ok to look at the next scan and see if it changes.


----------



## westbrja

OMG Kelly, hurryup and get home!!!! :rofl::rofl:

I went down and got a gender scan but I wanna wait until Kelly posts. So for now I'm staying on team :yellow:.

By the way we had to move our wedding date up a week due to our priest. Sept 4th is the new date.


----------



## dmn1156

Hello all well what a day i have had explain more shortly 

Kelly where are you we are waiting for your news so we can then get wests lol 

Csunshine probably not taking it as easy as i could at the moment lol sorry your not getting much sleep at the mo it makes you feel worse when you are tired 

west hope you are going to tell us your news when kelly reports so exciting 

afm well what a day i have run around doing stuff most of the day and have not really stopped we laid the laminate in the dining room and finished that of so 2 rooms down 2 to go but it looks great. I never made it to my gps for the H1N1 jab for me and DS as as i was leaving he threw up everywhere all down my top in my hair everywhere so i never made it in the end so going to have to make another appointment tomorrow. how is everyone doing today


----------



## westbrja

Sorry about DS puking on you. It must be a sick day cuz one of the girls daughter puked in her car today. :sick:

KELLY WHERE ARE YOU?????? :shrug: :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

SOrry it was in my journal!

We're on team........
BLUE!

West thanks for waiting now what are you having???????????


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly sorry never thought to check journal lol im brain dead tonight lol congratulations on team blue im sure your going to love having a little boy just as much as a girl they really are total mummys boys lol 

West now you need to tell us all your news lol


----------



## westbrja

Congrats Kelly!!! Now I feel bad for posting this but we're on

TEAM :pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:


Boys are soooo lovey though. I wouldn't give mine up for the world.


----------



## dmn1156

west congratulations


----------



## Kelly9

I'm ok with that! i am thrilled I am having a boy!


----------



## westbrja

Kelly, have you told DH yet? If so, what was his reaction and how did you do it?


----------



## Kelly9

I came home and asked him if he wanted to wait till dinner he said he wanted to know right away so I said close your eyes then I put a new baby name book I bought in his hands (cause we had a girl name picked so wouldn't have needed one) and when he opened his eyes I said we're gonna need this! He figured it out pretty quick then said I get my NHL player after all!


----------



## Mrs_N

Aw congrats on team :blue: Kelly and on team :pink: west! :happydance:


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N how you doing glad you get your scan in the next few weeks 

Kelly boys are lovely and im glad i have mine they are so loving most of the time glad your both pleased

afm well getting quite tired and my back is starting to ache well only another 10 weeks 3 days to go lol


----------



## Melsue129

:wohoo: Congrats Kelly and West!!! So excited for you both... West you have a boy and a girl already right? Fun fun, ladies now to shopping for gender specific clothes.. LOL

DMN - sorry to hear about your sick DS thats what we have to look forward to though huh, getting puked on.. LOL

Mrs. N. - when is your scan we have to start a count down for you now!!! 

Kelly I loved how you told you DH totally awesome!!

Csunshine how are you feeling??

Wannabe - glad you felt that baby move sometimes they just need a couple pokes to get them going... hahahaha

I was thinking about you all yesterday just couldnt get online.. I hope everyone is having a good day... Going for my scan tomorrow afternoon to check on the placenta previa, Im praying that the placenta moved up I really dont want to do a csection unless its absolutely necessary... My girlfriend had her lil boy by csection yesterday (she opted for the csection) - he came out 9lbs 3oz and 22.5 inchs long.. thats a long baby!!


----------



## Mrs_N

I don't have my scan date yet - I'll let you know when I do! 
fingers crossed your placenta has moved up & out of the way melsue
dmn can't believe you are almost 30 weeks! :thumbup:


----------



## dmn1156

melsue yes the joys of being a parent lol you get peed on pood on and puked on lol

Mrs N i know time is certainly flying by cant believe your nearly 8 weeks already bet you cant wait for your scan date it is sooo exciting


----------



## Mrs_N

I know, but 12 weeks can't come quick enough! lol!
still, we are going away on friday, coming back monday so by then I'll be well over 8 weeks :thumbup: think it goes slower when everyday you are counting what day it is!


----------



## Kelly9

First tri was agonizingly slow for me anyway! Second is going by fast but still at a crawl. RIght now my belly is very sore up high and I'm not sure why think I am going to lay down and see if that helps.

Oh Our valentines day celebration was amazing last night, DH got spa music and candles and the spa oil rub and gave me a full body massage, and I mean full. You wouldn't get your bum and boobs rubbed at an actually spa lol! But it was nice and I still smell like the wonderful oils he used.


----------



## wannabeamom

hi girls congrats kelly and west xxxx

quick question, has anyone experienced a sharp stabbing pain in there lower left abdomen? its been happening since about 4 and is every few min and quiet painful, baby is kicking other side though?? not sure what it is but so far had about 5 hours of it each time it only lasts for a few secs

xx


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N i know what you mean time seems to go sooo slow sometimes especially when your ticker seems to take forever to change over as well, But i hope you have a lovely weekend away always good to make time pass quicker 

Wannabe they could be braxton hicks they can be a bit sharp sometimes but if they dont ease up or stop then consult your midwife or gp always best to get checked if your worried 

Kelly glad you had a lovely evening and no you would definitely not get a full body massage anywhere else lol


----------



## Csunshine013

:happydance::happydance: Love that we have two different out comes! WOOO HOOOO!


Mrs N yeah for going away for the weekend!

dmn don't over due it or you'll pay for it later.:thumbup:

melsue hope the scan goes smoothly!

wannbe don't have any idea but it could defo be stretching.

Kelly could you have pulled something whilst getting massaged????? :blush:

afm just kicking around. I have taken Friday off to paint my other house and get the floor in the bathroom taken care of shouldn't take me long to knock it out though. DH will be there and BFF will be too!:thumbup:


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine i am already paying for it i ache all over but on a good note it is just general clearing away now and patching up the rest is finally finished and it looks great and my Dad and brother even managed to put together my baby changer unit and pram and some small bits. Make sure you dont overdo it tho sounds like heavy work glad your doing well


----------



## meldmac

Congrats Kelly and West!!

I'll be finding out next week yay can't wait. Little nervous though but excited too.

How is everyone else?? :hugs: to you all.

I'm doing ok still tired but plodding along!!


----------



## Melsue129

meld - excited for your scan coming up... Yay!!!!!

Wannabe - it be stretching or braxton hicks.. I do have to tell you that is where my pains first started when I was getting that fibriod pain and contractions - I say drink lots and lots of fluids - you could be a little dehydrated and that could cause the pains too. but you could be stretching also... If they continue defintely call the dr or midwife.. Dont take any chances... 

DMN - congrats on getting stuff done in the house, it has to feel good to accomplish "stuff" ya know..

Csunchine - good luck this weekend when you do your house work...

I know we are going to have to paint, ect in the nursery but Im driving myself nuts looking at crib bedding and I cant make any decision.. What the hell... uuuuuughhhh... Im so aggravated when I just cant make decisions... whats wrong with me... :cry:


----------



## westbrja

Evening ladies! How is everyone? 
Kelly - 2 points for DH on the massage lol.
Melsue - Yes I have a DD and a DS. I didn't care either way whether my bump was pink or blue but this does make it easier since DD can share a room with the baby.
Mrs N - Glad to hear you're doing well.
Csunshine - Don't overdo it!
Dmn - Hi!
AFM - I've already went shopping today and picked up a few girly outfits lol. We had an appt this morning and doc is planning my csection for around July 29th. We asked to wait until Aug.2nd which is DF's birthday. Let's just hope I don't go into labor early like I did with DS. Our 20 week scan is scheduled for March 11th. Sorry if I missed anyone. Well I'm off to bed. Goodnight!


----------



## Kelly9

Melmac I can't wait to hear what you're having!

West yay for aug baby all the way even with c section! I was super excited when I realized I would be having an aug baby, I am one myself and always wanted my kids to be summer babies to. 

wanta: no idea what it could be but I get the odd sharp pain on my right side down through uterus but it's just pressure.

Oh forgot to tell you chick when we were at the scan the sonographer caught a braxton hicks contraction on the screen! I couldn't feel it but it was interesting to know, so I guess I can prepare myself for those at some point.

afm today, ended up in emerg, baby is FINE if you want the details it's in my journal. To much to type.


----------



## westbrja

Glad to hear you're okay Kelly :hugs:. I had my gallbladder removed a couple years ago and I can still remember the pain. And yes, yay for August babies. It will be nice to have a birthday party outside for a change :haha:. My son is a Dec baby and my DD is March 1st. I think we're having a bowling party for her this year. My DF, mom, and brother, and grandma are all August babies. I'm in July.

Meldmac - Are you gonna tell us you're secret after your scan. Ooooh I hope so.

Wannabe - I had a lot of pretty intense cramping a couple weeks ago too. It was exactly what Melsue said, I was dehydrated. Be sure you're drinking plenty of fluids. Anything with caffeine can not be counted :nope:.

Well gals I'm at work all day and feeling pretty good. My mom bought the baby a snowsuit for next year. It's adorable. My mom is one of those who loves a good deal so she's always shopping clearance racks for the following year.


----------



## dmn1156

Well how are all you lovely ladies doing today 

Kelly your hospital trip sounded scary glad you and baby are doing fine 

well my DS had his swine flu jab today and so did i Ds seems fine so far me i feel totally wiped out at the moment but i think that is the jab and a combination of everything else so im ready for my bed and it is only 5.30pm lol


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for finally getting a swine flu jab! It's about time. Out here if you were preggers you got one before most other people.

I have to buckle down and study some today I am so far behind.


----------



## dmn1156

yeah they said id slipped through there system my arm is a bit sore and burns a little


----------



## Mrs_N

My arm killed for 6 days solid after my swine flu jab! Hope it doesn't affect you so badly.


----------



## wannabeamom

hi girls!!

the pains stopped in the night so have no idea what they were! prob stretching or something? dont think it was dehydration as ive been drinking like a camel for weeks now, can only drink water, anything else still comes staright back up

hows everyone else doing today?

xxx


----------



## Kelly9

wannabe that sucks about the sickness still, I hope you're not sick the entire time! I threw up for the first time yesterday before heading into emerg. I think it was the pain though cause I wasn't nauseous one bit then next thing I knew I was grabbing the bathroom garbage can! Everything came up to not just a one or two throw up I puked like 10+ times. Not fun! Just weighed myself to and I've lost 1.5 pounds! I am back down to only having gained 2.5 pounds. Darn it no wonder I don't have a belly!


----------



## dmn1156

well all my arm feels like it has beaten black and blue and is sore to touch and feels itchy and i have a fever one minute im hot the next im cold took some paracetemol for now 

how is everyone doing 

wannabe glad the pain stopped


----------



## meldmac

I will share the gender with you ladies for sure! 

dmn: sorry the jab made you feel so ill!

Kelly: hope you're feeling better now.

Everyone else hope you are doing well :hugs: to you all.

I'm doing ok. Taking next week off work and going to the states for a few days so looking forward to that. This week is dragging soooo slow though! I can't wait to be able to just sleep whenever I feel like it for a week.


----------



## dmn1156

meldmac i thought it might have a slight reaction but not quite as bad as i got the fever has come down now just a very sore arm. Glad your doing ok cant wait to see your scan results. It will be nice for you too have a rest as well always good hope you have a lovely week


----------



## Melsue129

Kelly - wow, Im glad you are okay... That hospital visit didnt sound like fun... Im so glad baby is okay too... Feel Better!!!

Wannabe - glad the pains went away.. It must have been stretching pains, sometimes those are really sharp in one area... 

DMN - sorry you are having a small reaction from the shot, just keep an eye on your fever, if it wont go down call the drs... Its good that you got the shot finally, everyone I mean everyone I know is sick with the flu... Its crazy...

I hope everyone else is doing good today... 

I went to my scan and the ultrasound tech said the placenta looks good like its moving up.. Yay!!! So i dont have placenta previa anymore, THANK GOD!!! and we double checked the sex and we saw her girl parts clear as day.... So its a girl for sure... We just needed the peace of mind so we could order some stuff for the nursery... uuuugh decisions... :(

Well have a great night everyone... Hugs!


----------



## Kelly9

DMN I Had a huge swollen arm for over a week after mine it went away.

Meldmac where in Canada are you from was it On? I can't remember.

Ok ladies I Need some advice, I was invited to a job fair interview and now I don't know whether to tell them I am pg or not. I don't want to lie but also don't want to loose the job either. What do I do!?


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly i would go see how it goes and you can always tell them a bit later on. Most of the side affects have worn off just feel a bit sick now and a sore arm


----------



## Kelly9

My DH tells me not to tell them and that they can't fire me for it but on probation they can fire you for no reason at all. Hmmmm. This is so annoying!


----------



## westbrja

Kelly I didn't think they could even ask you whether you're preggo or not. Isn't that against some kind of discrimination law?


----------



## meldmac

I'm in Winnipeg, Manitoba...or Winterpeg like some like to call it!!

I'm not sure I would tell them right away about being pg. At some point I think you're required to tell your employer but don't think it's this early.


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah you don't have to tell at an interview its illegal for them to ask but the whole dilemma is if I tell after while on probation they might fire me. Yes it would be cause I was pg but I couldn't prove that, you don't need a reason to let someone go when you're on probation. 

I agree with winterpeg! When we drove from NS to AB we couldn't get the car started it was so cold in winnipeg! Had to get someone to boost us.


----------



## dmn1156

how is everyone doing today hope you all have a lovely weekend 

well all my family just left and my house feels empty now and i always get upset when they all leave. I am feeling really sick today for some reason. But not affecting baby too much as she is wriggling away no end today


----------



## meldmac

It's actually been fairly nice here the past week. Only about -10c or so. I can handle that much more than -30c brrrr.

dmn hope you feel better soon hon :hugs:

I'm doing ok. A little anxious today as baby has not been kicking much this morning, but I have to keep telling myself that it's normal at this stage. I hate this I wish I could feel him/her all the time.


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah I barely felt light movements yesterday and it bothered me, I had to remind myself it's gonna be like that for the next couple of weeks easily. 

Hope you feel better dmn, I have been a bit off since my trip to emerg. Which isn't helping all the studying I have to do. I really need to kick my ass in gear today.


----------



## dmn1156

hey all 

Kelly it can throw you off track when you have a bit of a scare 

feeling a bit better now just got some bloating and wind left lol but on a good note my downstairs is finished just a bit of touching up here and there and that is it but im taking a well earned break this week and not doing much lol 

how is everyone else doing


----------



## Melsue129

Ya Kelly thats a touchy thing telling the new boss you are pregnant... But all I can say is if you get hired and you can sit them down and tell them your plan about going back to work after baby and how you need the job and that you are absolutely well worth it and you will prove it to them... Sell yourself, that should get you somewhere or get a little understanding and if it doesnt - then do you really want to work for an employer that doesnt give a crap about their employee's then you will know what is meant to be will be... I hope that helps!!

DMN sorry you are sad about your family leaving but just think you get to throw your feet up this week, Congrats on all of your hard work..

Meld - too funny saying that -10 is fairly nice... Brrrrr.... Im in Massachusetts and I think 30's and 40's are sometimes too cold for me, I dont think I could survive in -10.. Yikes... My heart goes out to you... chilly... LOL

Csunshine and Wannabe - how are you ladies doing???

Question - what is the week that we are suppose to start to count how many times we feel the baby in an hour is it 26 weeks or 28 weeks??? Im forgetting...

Hope everyone is having a good weekend... All is fine here - just ran errands all day - having some friends over for dinner tomorrow afternoon so I'll have a busy morning cooking... Yay!!! LOL....


----------



## Kelly9

Melsue I believe it is week 26 so one more week for you. 

We can get down to -50 with windchill so I know cold. It sucks but we've been so lucky with chinooks and warm weather, it's going to be +7 tomorrow! I might go wash the car in the driveway. The only shitty thing about chinooks is the rapid pressure changes have been what's causing my terrible headaches. I took 2 tylenol tonight just to be able to concentrate and study, thankfully they worked. I try not to take anything when I don't need to though.

I finally got my ass in gear studying, still have a busy day tomorrow but feel like I Have done more and put in more of an effort. 

Baby boy kelly was moving around lots today to, it's stronger but feels weird! Like all sorts of pressure and squiggly feelings lol. I know not the best description but its so cool when it happens. 

Anyone got any good boy names up their sleeves? DH and I are looking for something uncommon but also not weird I like names that end in -on,-son,-ton etc but DH hasn't liked any I have come up with, I've brought up greyson, peyton, ashton, maddox (my fav so far), god tons more but I can't remember them now. Sigh, at this rate our baby won't have a name come his birth day!


----------



## shawnie

Kelly, if we have a boy some day were thinking, Arson =) I think so anyways, still a name I like and never hear anyone use around here...


----------



## Kelly9

Shawnie! How you doing lady! Still got your ticker up! haha. How is Kaylee doing? Arson is quite original very nice but hubby being rcmp it makes him think of a fire starter! lol plus we wouldn't want to take your name. We actually do have one name kind of on the back burner if we find nothing else, I think the stress of trying to pick one is making me like it more and more. It was DH's pick so I said I wanted to pick the middle name if we used it. 

Well half of my study notes are done, got the other half today, god I hope the exam tomorrow is easy.


----------



## dmn1156

i like unusual names Corey, Kyle, Mason

Shawnie how you doing hope your little Kaylee is doing really well

well as for me im the butt of jokes today literally after finishing the decorating i had a mishap in the bathroom i failed to notice whilst painting that ther was a damp spot well when i was kneeling on the floor inthe bathroom to adjust the mat i but my bum into the wall it was only plasterboard and was really weak from the damp as when i felt it it was soaking but all the same still a big hole in the wall where my butt went through it lol


----------



## meldmac

dmn :haha: If you can't laugh at yourself than who can you laugh at!! 

Kelly I'm partial to Devin as a name but I guess I'm biased since it was always going to be my boys name when I got pregnant with him.

Shawnee how are you and baby doing?????

I'm doing ok...went to the baby and kids show today, a bit disappointed really as there wasn't much there. Oh well it was free tickets from my work so not going to complain to much.


----------



## Kelly9

We discussed kyle, decided no against kyle cause we don't want to K names and corey would be a no cause of last name ending in y as well. Will have to ask him about mason.

Meldmac, as for devin its a very nice name but chris' coworker is named devin so that would be odd! I am loving the suggestions though, I got a few more names on my list to go over with DH and when I am done studying I will find some more online. 

One of DH's top two is Ryder and I am telling you this cause I don't care for it, I like his other top pick so we might end up going with that but I feel there might be something else out there at the same time. 

So if we use DH's top 1 pick then I get to choose the middle name which I have no ideas for either! People think its weird we're trying to decide so fast but I just feel like I want to get it out of the way, don't know why but I want the baby to have a name already!


----------



## dmn1156

Meldmac glad your doing well. And i laugh everytime i go in the bathroom lol especially as it has a nice butt hole in the wall now :haha:

Kelly hope you find a name you both like it took me ages to find a girls name i liked the boys were easier to find lol


----------



## meldmac

Ladies I need your opinion...first off what do you think of my new signature??? Second off how would you position it properly to look good? I can't seem to get it to look really good.


----------



## westbrja

Hey girls I'm totally beat. I've done tons of laundry, dishes, cleaning, cooking, and studying nonstop. Ugh!!! I need a shower and a bed. My feet and back are killing me. How are you all doing?
Kelly - I have a big test tmw too. Good luck!
Dmn - If I wasn't so tired I'd probably bust a gut laughing at you. So funny!
Meld - I love the new siggy. I can't comment on the position cuz it always looks different from my phone.
Well we finally picked a place to have DD's birthday in a couple weeks. I wanted to have a bowling party but they were booked due to tourneys. Oh well, she'll have a ball anyways. Well ladies sorry to whine so much. I can't stick around but I'm headed to bed soon. Have a great nite!


----------



## Kelly9

DMN I forgot to say that I laughed to! 

Meldmac is there anyway to make it smaller so it would look good centered? 

Good luck west! I am freaking out! Not ready at all.

afm: put the doppler on my tummy today and was listening to baby move and the heartbeat when all of a sudden a big kick right where the doppler was! Scared the crap out of me and pushed the probe up on my tummy. I felt it inside and out! So of course I put the probe back and sure enough he did it again. I don't think he likes the sound waves or the indentation of his home. :rofl: I have to say movement feels so weird! Amazes me every time but sometimes it just feel awkward or catches me off guard. lol.


----------



## westbrja

Yeah Kelly I've really been slacking too when it comes to this test. I did mediocre on the last test. I just don't like being so close to the line. I have to have a certain grade for the program and I wish I had more of a cushion.


----------



## meldmac

I don't know how to make it smaller...it was someone else who made the sig. I tried resizing it but now am not sure how to put the resized one back in.


----------



## meldmac

Yay I think I did it!! Does it look better now???


----------



## wannabeamom

hi girlies how are you all??

shawnie how are you doing??

got a app with the consultant today due to the bleeding i had early on not sure what to expect but i think he will discharge me after today??

we booked a 4d scan cant wait to see little one again!!

hope everyone is well and kelly sorry not sure on boys names we are struggling with that one too!!

xxx


----------



## dmn1156

wannbe yay for a 4d scan 

well no more mishaps for me apart from i laugh everytime i go into the bathroom lol best to laugh at yourself. 

Well i feel a bit sick today but then not really eaten much as i just dont fancy food today for some reason my oh wanted me to cook a roast turkey this week but i have said when i feel upto cooking massive meals i will but at the moment my back is killing me and i feel really achy so they will all have to make do with what i cook or go without do you think im being a little unreasonable 

how is everyone doing today


----------



## Csunshine013

hello laides have been gone for the last couple of days. I had some painting and clean up to do at my rental house. :dohh: I probably shouldn't have hauled the stuff that I did out of my basement, but it had to be done and bff didn't find time before and so I had her there and she had to get it done! I still have a bunch of painting to do, but the majority of it is finished thank goodness I forgot that I had muscles in my butt:dohh: and my arms ache but hey it sure does look nice!:thumbup:

dmn don't worry about your butt mine was covered in paint. LOL it does make you more aware of your surroundings though.

Kelly don't know about boy names as I have had the same one picked out for the last three years. I also already have my girl name picked out even though that has changed in the last year :shrug: Good luck choosing the one I've picked spells GAW LMAO but oh well I think it's cool!

hope your all doing well and had a wonderful Monday! I've been busy today at work so not much time to visit! :hugs: to you all!


----------



## dmn1156

csunshine try not to overdo it. At least your butt was just covered in paint mine made a big fat hole in the wall :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

Yeah but I'll never be able to wear those sweat pants in public again. LMAO

I looked like I had white spots all over. 

remember to keep the bottom tucked in. LOL get some mudd and fix the whole and nobody will ever know. LOL well except us and your family who will never let you live it down????:haha:


----------



## dmn1156

no that is true lol but i think the whole world knows now since my DS decided to post my Mum just put her Butt through the bathroom wall how funny is that lol oh and a friend of mine started singing she has a big butt and you can not hide lol the shame il never live it down lol


----------



## Kelly9

I still think the butt in the wall is funny! I'd be laughing and making fun of myself. Let the kids enjoy it they will eventually move on to your next funny mishap. 

Melmac it is smaller have you tried putting it under the ticker? Just making suggestions. I think it might make your ticker still noticeable then being under the sign cause it's still large. 

Well one exam down. I passed, fairly confident in that will have mark by thurs or fri. So we'll see. West how did yours go? I got another one wednesday.

Got the floor installation guy coming tomorrow for estimate and DH will be here to so if its all systems go hopefully we can set a date for everything and get the floor purchased. I found a good quality laminate that looks like hardwood and even comes in single planks and the guy gave us a good price on it, 70 cents a square foot cheaper then the hardwood plus we wouldn't have to rent special tools and buy special nails so as long as DH likes the colour I think we'll stick with that. Its just a tad darker then the hardwood we had picked out and will save us like $700!


----------



## Melsue129

hey ladies... 

Kelly sounds like a good deal on flooring..
Csunshine - be careful if you are on ladders and dont overdue it...
DMN - I laughed my ass off when you were talking about the whole you made in the wall..
Wannabe - I hope your appt goes well... Excited for the 4D you are going to have to put photos up for sure... I wanna see!!!!
Meld - hope all is well....

Shawnie - Best wishes to you and Kaylee - I hope all is going well...

Me - Im up late, time for bed.. been looking at bedding on the computer again.. Still frustrated Im just going to need to decide on something real soon... uuugh... decisions, decisions... Have a good night Im off to bed... Nite Nite


----------



## Kelly9

melsue check on ebay for bedding this store called childrens mart (or something similar) popped up with 13 pieces sets for 50$US plus shipping! Very good deal! Thats where we are getting out bedding from eventually. 

I was watching my scan video when we found out gender I was doubting it could be a boy cause I thought his peepee was very small but no! I am a dumb ass!!!! I had the view wrong, I was seeing his wiener from the front, cause he was standing on his head it was hanging down in front towards his belly button! Instead of what I thought it was (me seeing from the bottom up) Now it's a good size lol! Made my doubts go away some!


----------



## Mrs_N

Hey girls sorry I don't have time to catch up right now but hope you are all well :hugs:
we got our scan date through - 11th march, I'm so excited and completely terrified at the same time lol!


----------



## dmn1156

Yay for scan date Mrs N not far off now


----------



## westbrja

Good Morning!

How is everyone doing? I'm stuck at work for the next 12 hours today, ugh. Not much to report here. I think we picked out our stroller over the weekend. DF's aunt wants to buy it for us. She's one shop-a-holic :haha:. I'll have to check out that ebay store for the bedding.

Kelly - I thought I did very well on my test yesterday. I only had troubles with about 10 questions...so I thought. I ended up with a 66 out of 90. That's like a 73%...WTF!!! I just knew I did well :dohh:. That really screws things up. I'm so nervous about this stupid class. I found out yesterday that my last 3 pre-requisite classes are offered this summer so I can take the fall off. Maybe not though if I have to take this class over again :cry:. I've always done really well in school, but I think this quarter I've just been really distracted. Not to mention the first trimester laziness :sleep:. Sorry to ramble on.
Mrs N - Congrats on the scan. That's the same day as mine.


----------



## Melsue129

Thanks Kelly I'll check out that ebay store... Ive been looking all over the place.. 

Mrs. N congrats on your scan date - not too far away... Yay!!

I hope everyone's doing well - not much to report right now at work having a stressful day... I just want the week to be over already.. My DH is finally going in for his back surgery on Friday so I'll have him to take care of all weekend... I just want him to be pain free, I hope this helps!!


----------



## Kelly9

west mine was out of 75 questions and there were probably at least 15 I didn't know! So we'll see. I've always been a B, to B+ student so I don't expect A's and this course is my hardest yet!

Melsue hope his back gets fixed. Installation guy is here!


----------



## Csunshine013

Mrs N :happydance: for the scan date!

dmn I love that song and DS LOL is very funny hope your doing well today!

Kelly glad you feel good about your test and yes the size of you little man's willy. LOL it's all in how you look at it. LMAO

Melsue I so want this week to be over as well! Hope the surgery goes well and yes he's pain free!:thumbup:

West don't worry about one grade if you did that all the time it would be different! You'll pass with flying colors!:thumbup:

Meldmac how are you doing these days?

afm DH and DD and I all went and painted last night after work for about 2 1/2hrs ran out of tape so I couldn't paint the bathroom, but making a supply run tonight and will be painting it by 7pm tonight!:thumbup: I have called the carpet cleaners and have them coming on Friday morning then the girls can start to move in on Sunday! :happydance::happydance: DH has been pouring concrete all day in the very cold, they use heating blankets to lay over the concrete to dry it out and keep it from freezing so he wont be much help tonight with the painting as he works very hard when they pour, but DD will be there to help me!:thumbup:

Hope your all doing well!:hugs:

Hey Wannabe didn't mean to leave you out hope your well!

Shawnie hope your enjoying your new little girl Kaylee!:hugs:


----------



## meldmac

Hope everyone is well :hugs:

Doing ok, really nervous for my scan tomorrow but excited at the same time. I wont be on afterwards to update though so if you don't hear from me until Sunday that is why.


----------



## Melsue129

meld - GOOD LUCK!!!!!! WE will be awaiting your update when you get a chance!!


----------



## Kelly9

Meld can't wait to hear but why sunday? That is SOOOOOOO far away! Good luck hun!


----------



## meldmac

I will be away to the states until Sunday directly after the scan so wont be having access to the computer but if I get a chance before then I will make sure to update!


----------



## westbrja

Kelly & Csunshine - Thanks! I guess I can just do my absolute best on the next 2 tests.
Shawnie - How's you and Kaylee doing?
Meld - Have fun at your scan and allow yourself to enjoy sweetie. You deserve to be excited and happy.
Melsue & Dmn - Hi ladies
Well its back to writing for me. Goodnite.


----------



## Murphy98

Hi Ladies, 

I would like to join you too! I got my BFP only 2 days ago....yikes! It feels surreal, I feel like I might jinx myself at any moment. Its with worry and timidity that I am making my first post outside of the TTC forum. Any other newbies excitment tempered by fear it wont stick?! Are you telling people?

Here's to sticky beans!


----------



## Melsue129

Hey Kelly, I looked on ebay and couldnt find any ebay store by the name of childres mart... If you come across it again can you put up the link? thanks!


----------



## Melsue129

Welcome Murphy!!! Yes we were all soooooo scared in the beginning but you have to take it one day at a time and try not to stress, its bad for the baby...

I only told one friend and then our moms at 7 weeks - we waited until 12 weeks to tell the rest of the family....


----------



## Murphy98

Good advice Melsue! I also dont want fear to dim our happiness over a BFP - no matter what happens at least we know we CAN get pregnant...we were starting to wonder. :flower:

Ooooh I wonder if I have the self-restraint to wait that long to tell people...I already shared with two girlfreinds at work because they are also pregnant and asked me outright - I couldn't lie!:blush: I think we should wait at least a bit to tell parents etc....that is the wiser answer anyway :haha::


----------



## Kelly9

Melsue here is the link https://stores.shop.ebay.ca/Childrens-Mart__W0QQ_armrsZ1

Murphy welcome, we told people at 9 weeks when we first heard the heartbeat but our parents knew right away as we were waiting to start ICSI when it happened all on its own.

West I Hear you! I just read for over 5 hours, got all 19 articles read and now have to work on the class slides. On the plus side this is one course I am kicking ass in so I want to do well on this exam to.

Meldmac, have a great time, for my own selfish sake I do hope you get a chance to post!


----------



## wannabeamom

hi everyone!! welcome murphy!! heres to sticky beans!!

how are you all? sounds like everyones busy with exams, decorating and work!! just wondered when are you all planning to stop working? i need to get my course finished which means i need to finish this placement im on at the minute which take me to the end of april (9.5 Weeks and counting!) then uni officially isnt over till the end of may so will be 2 weeks before baby is due...boy am i gonna have to keep my legs crossed!! and can you believe this, got my graduation in july and i even have to get baby a ticket he will only be a month old!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Welcome Murphy and yes all your fears and feeling have been felt by each and everyone of us at one time or another! :thumbup:

Meld I can't believe your coming to the States again and didn't tell me :growlmad: are you in Minnesota again????? Oh well hope your scan is the most beautiful that you've had yet! Hope your trip is a good one as well!:hugs: 

wannabe I probably wont quit working until I go into labour so who knows?:shrug: I want to make sure I have all the time with the little one I can get after so that's why Im working so long.

mels hope your doing well getting ready for DH surgery:thumbup:

kelly kick some ass in your class!

West don't over think your work it will come back to kick you. Your first instict is usually the right one.

dmn how are you doing today?

afm almost finished painting about 1/2 hour or so left and then it's cleaning and vacuuming then the carpets get cleaned on Friday morning and then the girls can move in on Saturday if they are dry but if not then Sunday!:thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

Wannabe I am going to class right till labour or induction then back asap as my course doesn't finish till april 2011! It's gonna be hard leaving such a brand new baby at home all day but when I graduate it will be worth the money I make so I can spoil him. Plus I get most of dec off and will have half of april 2011 - june whenever I write my licensing exam to spend with baby which will be nice.

Well I am off for exam and job fair thing! Ttys!


----------



## dmn1156

Hi all been quite busy the last few days

Murphy welcome

csunshine glad your nearly all finished then you can rest for a bit 

melmac hope your scan is great and you can get to enjoy the rest of your pregnancy 

kelly hope your exam goes well 

wannabe how you doing cant believe you need to get a ticket for baby not like he is going to be sitting in his own seat lol

melsue how you doing 

west hope yur having a good day

afm well feeling ok for the moment a bit achy trying to stay on top of everything but housework is back upto date and the ironing is just need to catch up with the washing as i kind of slacked off while i was decorating. Had midwife yesterday all was ok baby was head down which makes a change as she was transverse last week i have now moved onto 3 weekly appointments instead of every 6 lol 

hope your all well and having a good day


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all glad things are going well, I guess meld couldn't make it to the comp! SO roll on sunday! 

Did my exam it went ok. I feel hit or miss about it like the other one I did and got an 88 on so I guess thats good. I find with a lot of these kinds of exams it's hard to know how you did since they are situational and based on the best possible answer. 

Good news is.... flooring guy is starting tomorrow!!!!!!! So by end of sunday should have my floors down minus new baseboards which will come sometime after when I have time to buy new ones and paint them. Will still take pics though and post in journal. I just hope the guy has no issues with the floor installation. DH will be there to give him a hand to.


----------



## sugar22

Hello everyone, this is my very first post on this website :)
I tested for pregnancy at home less than a week back and turned out positive :)
I had a miscarriage due to blighted ovum the last time I concieved (in late July 2009) so I'm really hoping I have a healthy pregnancy this time!! I'm not seeing the doc until this coming Tuesday so please include me in your prayers :)


----------



## dmn1156

Welcome sugar22 hope you have a healthy 9 months


----------



## westbrja

Welcome Newbies! H&H 9 months to you. 

Well I'm at work bored to death. Maybe I'll head to the cafeteria to get some food lol :blush:.
Hey Dmn, how are you?
Hello to all my ladies and have a great day :flower:


----------



## dmn1156

hey west how you getting on im doing ok just feel like i could sleep for hours on end at the moment but not much chance of that happening lol


----------



## Kelly9

West what do you do for work?

Welcome newbies! 

I am pissed off. Still waiting on floor to make a long story short, full rant in my journal. Ugh. This phone better ring soon. I was naughty and called in sick to clinical today and will do so tomorrow cause of the flooring place messing up with the order. No biggie. I can make up my hours at the end of the semester. 

Now I am bored as my front house it pretty much empty. All I have is my laptop. I think I will start studying for pharmacology.


----------



## Csunshine013

Just wanted to say hello and let everyone know that my appt yesterday was a huge emotional roller coaster for me, but we are good as gold! :thumbup: I had to wait two full hours before even seeing the doctor and in that time I cried about 10 or 15 times worried and worked myself up in a panic But very strong HB at 159 and uterus and baby are growing nicely so back in two weeks for another check and then finally I get my gender scan MARCH 31st! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Kelly hope the floor store calls soon!

Welcome Sugar22 fxd that you have a H&H 9months!

dmn west Melsue how goes it???? 

I have to finishe cleaning tonight, but other than that nothing major. Hope you have a great day!:hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine so glad everything is going well and not too long for your gender scan and at least now you can take it a bit easier 

Kelly hope you get the flooring all sorted nothing worse than waiting for something only to find they make a mistake 

afm im in a cant be bothered tired fed up mood today lol feel uncomfortable and huge and cant breathe stage urghhhhh


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for apt csunshine!

Those kinds of moods are great to be in DMN cause you don't do anything.

The floors did get dropped off and our guy came buy but it was still a wasted day he's not starting till tomorrow morning but in the mean time we're ripping out the carpeting and taking baseboards off so when he gets here he can start right away. Speaking of which we're almost done taking the carpeting out so back to it. I can't wait to move my living room back into place tomorrow for the most part, then we got to empty the two bedrooms and start preparing for the nursery. Oooo one of DH's coworkers offered us a free crib to so we're gonna take a look at it to see if its in good shape, if it is it's ours!


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for apt csunshine!

Those kinds of moods are great to be in DMN cause you don't do anything.

The floors did get dropped off and our guy came buy but it was still a wasted day he's not starting till tomorrow morning but in the mean time we're ripping out the carpeting and taking baseboards off so when he gets here he can start right away. Speaking of which we're almost done taking the carpeting out so back to it. I can't wait to move my living room back into place tomorrow for the most part, then we got to empty the two bedrooms and start preparing for the nursery. Oooo one of DH's coworkers offered us a free crib to so we're gonna take a look at it to see if its in good shape, if it is it's ours!


----------



## dmn1156

glad it will all be done by tomorrow. And the nursery i love that exciting bit of preperation my pushchair is up and done and my changer unit is up not done anything else yet. And i have forced myself to do stuff today just to keep on top as i get little to no help and the last thing i want to do is fall behind and have to go to hospital to give birth and come home to find a bomb has dropped inside my house and i have to start cleaning


----------



## Csunshine013

That's great news about the crib Kelly! The one I have my uncle slept in and me and all my siblings and my niece and nephew and DD so going to be using it this time as well!:thumbup: It's been redone and looks amazing! I don't ever want to get rid of it as it holds so much sentimental memories!

dmn hate those moods cause when you try and do something it never works the way you want so I just normally go back to bed. :dohh: It will get better!

Fogot to say YEAH for the floors arriving!


----------



## meldmac

Sooooo we're on team BLUE!!!! But more imporantly baby was healthy and moving around a lot!!! The tech said everything looks great which is good news. I have my next scan on April 6. I'm so happy right now and I've already gone out and gotten 3 baby outfits for him!

Sorry Sunshine we're only going as far as Fargo/Moorhead this time. You're below Minneapolis are you not? Wish you were closer I'd love to meet up with you!!

Hope everyone is doing well!! Don't have a lot of time to read up right now but I'll catch up when I get home. The business centre in the hotel only gives you so much time to use the computer they only have one for the whole hotel!


----------



## westbrja

Kelly - I'm a clerical associate or ward secretary on a cardiac/respiratory unit. We transcribe all the docs orders meds, labs, xrays, surgical, etc. I've been there for almost 7 years and really like my job. Its really changed over the years as we keep adopting new programs and are trying to go paperless. I just don't make enough money lol. I'll be taking pharmacology this summer. Glad the floors are on their way to getting done.
Csunshine & Meldmac- So happy your scans went well. Hope it gave you both a piece of mind. Congrats on team blue Meld.
Dmn - Way to go getting a jump on the nursery.


----------



## wannabeamom

yay congrats on team blue meldmac...you thought of any names for your little baby boy?

sunshine glad your scan went well sorry you had to get so stressed before it though :(

got midwife app today but first i have to walk the dog in the rain :( boooo!!!

finished my last assignment last night so im going to go and hand it in on the way to work :D hope everyone else is ok, anyone heard from shawnie?

xxx


----------



## dmn1156

Meldmac congratulations on team blue im so happy for you that all is going well hopefully you can relax a little now and enjoy the rest of the pregnancy 

wannabe last i heard from shawnie they were both doing fine and baby Kaylee was gaining weight 

west yeah im getting there slowly i still think im doing everything a little early mind you i still worry i got a relatively good night sleep cos baby did not do her usual fidget all night and sit on my bladder. 

when are any of you planning on start washing the clothes you bought and stuff i keep thinking i should leave it a little longer about 34 35 week mark lol not even started buying stuff i need for me yet better start that soon lol


----------



## Mrs_N

congratulations on team blue meldmac! :happydance:
another little boy - there seems to be a run on baby boys right now! 

I just read through about 6 pages and now I can't remember a thing I was going to say. My brain feels like mush right now!
So 9 weeks today and onto ticker box number 3 :yipee: 
So tired these days, and getting quite fed up of feeling sick all the time :( had lots of aches the last few days too - in my hips and right down into my pelvis. not cramps though, it's like stretching so I figure it's normal.


----------



## meldmac

Thanks ladies :)

We haven't really got a name picked out but I've been looking at a baby name book to see any that stick out. I have quite a few I have written down but want to discuss it with hubby first. 

Hope everyone is well! :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N yay for your new box on ticker. And the stretching pain is definitely normal. ms still not easing up at the moment hope it does for you soon 

Meldmac i found boys names easier to pick than i did for a girl im sure you have some lovely names on your list 

it seems ages ago since my ticker went up last so im hoping i get a new box soon lol. I am also wishing the next 9 weeks away at the point where im up and down to the toilet half the night and getting a lot of heartburn now as well so am looking forward to the end bit coming hopefully time will fly by so quickly but probably wont lol


----------



## Csunshine013

meldmac said:


> Sooooo we're on team BLUE!!!! But more imporantly baby was healthy and moving around a lot!!! The tech said everything looks great which is good news. I have my next scan on April 6. I'm so happy right now and I've already gone out and gotten 3 baby outfits for him!
> 
> Sorry Sunshine we're only going as far as Fargo/Moorhead this time. You're below Minneapolis are you not? Wish you were closer I'd love to meet up with you!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!! Don't have a lot of time to read up right now but I'll catch up when I get home. The business centre in the hotel only gives you so much time to use the computer they only have one for the whole hotel!

WOOOP WOOOP for team BLUE!!!!! So very happy for you and YEAH for a very active little guy!

And you better be sorry I only live 3 hours from Fargo and 6 hours from Minneapolis :dohh: it's a straight shot on the highway and interstate from South Dakota next time let me know and maybe we can get together for a while or so??? Silly hope you had a nice time! Oh wait your going this weekend right???


----------



## Mrs_N

dmn im sure theres a list of when the boxes change somewhere, i know i've seen it! 
I'll see if I can find it for you. sorry you are not feeling great :hugs:

csunshine sometimes I forget how big the states are - _only_ 6 hours? that's like almost the whole way across the country here lol!


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N i went and played at the ticker site my next box is sunday woohoo then it goes to the last box at 35 .6 i think it was lol


----------



## Csunshine013

Mrs_N said:


> dmn im sure theres a list of when the boxes change somewhere, i know i've seen it!
> I'll see if I can find it for you. sorry you are not feeling great :hugs:
> 
> csunshine sometimes I forget how big the states are - _only_ 6 hours? that's like almost the whole way across the country here lol!

LMAO when I go home to visit my Dad it takes us 11 hours drive time and if I go visit my sister, who lives in town I grew up in is just shy of 17hrs :dohh: so 6 hours is nothing. LOL

Hope the ms eases up some.

dmn hope your getting your rest!!!!>>>>> stomps her foot. LOL


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine how you doing today. I am getting some rest today just done a lot of washing and ironed it so i stay on the ball lol 

what is everyone upto today


----------



## Csunshine013

I'm good dmn I've got about an hour of work left them I'm off for the weekend and my home computer is crapped out on me so wont be able to come on so will have to catch up on Monday!:thumbup: 

I finished the last of the house last night so tomorrow morning I'll run through the bathroom and make sure it's clean and let the tenants move in.

How is everybody else doing?


----------



## Mrs_N

Yeah when you put it like that 6 hours is nothing lol! The longest drive we tend to do is to see my aunt & cousins in France - that only takes about 7 hours including the channel crossing by ferry lol! 
Hope you have a nice weekend don't do too much!


----------



## dmn1156

You have certainly earned a rest sunshine so hope you get one over the weekend. 
My longest drive is to my Dads in manchester on a good run 4 and a half hours on a bad one 7 or more lol


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for team blue!!!!!! 

Yay for third box on ticker mrs n.

Front room is pretty much done which is about half the square footage if not a bit more then half. Guy is coming back sunday to get at least one more room done although he wants to get both done. So by end of this week it should all be done. I will take pics then. Now I must nap before I help DH move all the furniture around.


----------



## Csunshine013

Kelly glad your almost finished! It will be so nice once finished!:thumbup:

Mrs N I intend to pretty much do nothing but sleep and eat this weekend, oh and of course do the laundry since DH has forgotten how to do it :dohh:

I'm off work here in a few minutes hope you all have a wonderful weekend!:hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine i hope you have a lovely weekend too im nearly upto date on the washing front now last wash has just finished and il iron it tomorrow my OH has forgotten how to do everything he even thinks there is an overfill on the rubbish bin as he never empties that either lol 

kelly great on the floor bet it all looks great


----------



## Mrs_N

Ah yes my dh is not good at laundry either. He can do it but tends to wash just his own stuff which bugs the hell out of me!!
Yay for floors getting done Kelly, hope they can get it finished on Sunday for you.
Dmn do you go up the M1? I hate that road!!


----------



## dmn1156

i do the M25 then the M1 then M6 an M62 but i find at the moment the M1 an m6 are both a nightmare at the moment as they both have never ending roadworks so i hate both of them lol. Oh and my oh does something similer he washes his own plate and leaves everything else does my head in and i go nuts lol


----------



## westbrja

Speaking of moving boxes, when do we move again Kelly? Or did we move not long ago and I missed it?
Hey everyone! On my way to bed so I'll check in tmw from work.


----------



## dmn1156

west i was wondering on the boxes too so i sat and worked it out yesterday 

boxes
2 4+4days
3 9 weeks
4 13+3 days
5 17+6 days
6 22+2 days
7 26+5 days
8 31+1 day
9 35+3 days 

hope that helps lol

hope your all having a good weekend so far


----------



## westbrja

Ooooh YAY me and Kelly move up a box this week! Thanks DMN


----------



## dmn1156

your welcome i move up a box tomorrow cant wait it may not seem so far away then lol


----------



## Kelly9

Yup we move up at 17+6! That will be monday for me! Woohoo middle box! 
I just had a lady come and take my blood for a baby study I enrolled in. Yay for that being done.

Also I wish the floors would be done sunday to but I am thinking they will still have a portion of one of the rooms to finish at a later date. They will for sure get the hall done and master bedroom and maybe half the second room but we'll see. We did get pretty fast at it by the end of yesterday and there is 4 of us all doing it. Except sunday I won't be helping as much which is why we're going to get everything ripped up and get the underlay stapled down before they come, so all they have to do is the actual hardwood installation. It is looking great! I love walking into the room to the new floor.

Well I need to go buy some maternity cloths I think, I can only wear 2 sets of tie up stretch pants at the moment.


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly hope your floors get finished soon and you get some nice trousers im still managing to get into my elasticated waist trousers so not bought any maternity ones yet but i did weigh myself today i have gained 21lbs they say that is ok as most of that is baby fluid extra blood flow and placenta so im hping i dont gain much more from here on in lol


----------



## Mrs_N

Definately get youself some maternity clothes Kelly, I bet you'll wonder why you didn't do it sooner once you get those stretchy trousers on!! 

Yay for everyone moving up boxes! :yipee:

So exciting day here - was playing around with the Doppler & managed to find sproglet's heartbeat :happydance: wow I an totally bowled over by it, it's incredible! DH listened in too. :cloud9:


----------



## dmn1156

yay for finding heartbeat Mrs N it really is the best sound you can hear i think


----------



## westbrja

Dmn - I think you're pretty close to the pound a week part of pregnancy. I know that's probably not what you wanted to hear.

I've done pretty good so far. 6lbs total so far, so I'm pretty happy with that.


----------



## dmn1156

i read that but to be honest im not sure il gain that a week i dont stay still long enough for 1 and i dont eat unhealthily either so il keep an eye on it lol


----------



## Mrs_N

I haven't weighed myself in months. Figure I'll just rely on my mirror to tell me if I'm getting fat! 

So although today has been an amazing day, I have a horrible headache & a nasty headcold so I'm off to get some rest!


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N the mirror is always good at showing you where the pounds are going on lol 
i hope you feel better after a good nights rest 

i dont weigh myself often was curios lol as my friend who is just 3 weeks ahead of me was huge when i saw her yesterday and she was saying she has gained 3 and a half stone so i thought id check what i had gained


----------



## westbrja

Isn't a stone like 14 lbs or something? Oh my!
Mrs N - Feel better
Enjoy the rest of your weekend girls!


----------



## Mrs_N

Wow 3 1/2 stone is a lot! 

Still got the headache & stuffy nose this morning, was hoping it'd disappear overnight lol, no such luck! Really don't want to have to take any meds - anyone got any good natural remedies??


----------



## westbrja

Mrs_N said:


> Wow 3 1/2 stone is a lot!
> 
> Still got the headache & stuffy nose this morning, was hoping it'd disappear overnight lol, no such luck! Really don't want to have to take any meds - anyone got any good natural remedies??

My future MIL makes this homemade stuff. We call it "pink stuff" lol. It's safe during pregnancy, kids, elderly, adults. Maybe once I marry into the family she'll give me the recipe. It fixes any and everything. I swear by it. In the meantime try to stand in the bathroom with the shower on hot. Maybe the steam will break up the congestion :shrug:.


----------



## SullenGrl

Mrs_N said:


> Wow 3 1/2 stone is a lot!
> 
> Still got the headache & stuffy nose this morning, was hoping it'd disappear overnight lol, no such luck! Really don't want to have to take any meds - anyone got any good natural remedies??

You can also try Sterimar. Its a nasal spray that is safe in pregnancy as its only steilised saltwater. You spray it up the nose and then blow. Suppose to help clean out your sinuses. It definately helps with the headaches, but hasn't completely cleared up my stuffy nose. The headaches were the worst of the 2 symptoms for me anyways. All hormone related apparently. Gotta love all the effect that the hormones have on us!! NOT


----------



## Kelly9

I wight myself once every couple of days. I am trying very hard not to gain more then I have to. So far so good at about 3-3.5 pounds. I am happy with that.

So waiting on floor guy to come he's running late obviously as he was suppose to be here at 9 and it's now quarter after. People who aren't punctual drive me bananas its like my biggest pet peeve. That and not canceling but instead just not showing up. 

Anyway once this is on the go I got to study. Fun stuff.


----------



## westbrja

Have fun studying Kelly. I'm hitting the books right after work this evening.


----------



## dmn1156

Hi ladies hope your all having a good weekend 

west 14 lbs is a stone the midwife said so far the gain is fine and most of it if not all at the moments is all baby products so im pleased however anything i gain from here on in will be fat so im going to be really good although im craving really sweet stuff at the moment but trying to eat fruit instead so fxd 

Mrs N hope you feel better i used steam and a bit of karvol on a tissue when i got colds and i only took paracetemol when my headache got too bad to function with 

kelly hope your floors are all or nearly done and it looks great good luck with the studying 

afm well what a day went to see OH parents and well not only do they live in the middle of nowhere but it was flooded and took ages and then when we got there she did nothing but talk about his sister for 2 hours and all the stuff she does for her and her kids and i got quite annoyed as they visit us maybe twice a year and she never bothers with our kids so in the end i just said come on it is time we headed back before the flooding gets worse sorry for the rant but it irritated me lol


----------



## Kelly9

Um studying? Whats that, still haven't started! Will be tonight. God I am bad at this study thing this time around. 

Got all registered for spring and summer courses though which was fun! And tuition is about 1500 bucks cheaper to! Yay! and I just found out one of the classes I am taking actually counts for 2 courses cause of the hours it require so yippee!


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies been a very busy weekend! DH and I finished up over at the rental house and the girls moved in on Saturday. The mom is a little pushy but tbh that's my only hang up atm.

I've got a really bad headache atm may have to take some tylenol with codine but trying to just use tylenol atm:dohh:

I have some really great news Dr's nurse Angie called me with the results from my blood tests they did on Wednesday. The first range of numbers is what they give me with my age risk then the second is after they use my blood and calculate the risk.

Open Nural defect 1 in 900 less than 1 in 10,000
Downs Syndrom 1 in 75 1 in 2,700
Trisomey 18 1 in 730 1 in 9,800

These are very good so have defo opted to not do the amnio!:happydance::happydance:

Hope your all having a wonderful day! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

thats great news csunshine! :happydance: 
hope your headache improves :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

thats great results csunshine glad they are all on the right side for you and happy 16 weeks today 

Mrs N how you doing you still suffering


----------



## westbrja

Yay on the great test results Csunshine :happydance:!
How's everyone doing? 
I'm hanging in there. I've decided to start taking my anti-depressant again :cry:. It was a hard decision and a last resort as we didn't want to take anything while I was pregnant. The hormones are getting the best of me and I'm really having a hard time coping with stress. I just realized that I was probably doing more damage being so stressed out all the time verses taking a medication that is safe during pregnancy. I've just really been short with DF and everyone around me and I really haven't cared much for myself. I'm usually a very bubbly person but lately that's not been the case. I had this same problem while pregnant with DS too. Sorry to ramble just needed to vent I guess.
Yesterday was DD's 5th birthday. OMG time flies by so fast. We're having a big party for her this coming Sunday.


----------



## shawnie

That is great news sunshine! I really neeed to read back a few pages and see how everyones doing...


----------



## wannabeamom

yay shawnie!!!!!!! how are you??? sending you big hugs xxxxxxxx

hows everyone doing? had the results back from my second to last assignment and i passed yay!!! cant wait to finish!! 

hope everyones well!!
xxxx

ps got a 4d scan on sat cant wait to see little man again!
xxx


----------



## dmn1156

West you need to do what is best for you and those around you and if that is taking the pills then that is what you need to do 

wannabe yay for 4d scan 

Shawnie posted in your journal but so glad things are going well


----------



## Mrs_N

west :hugs: sorry things are tough at the moment, hope the meds help :hugs:
shawnie!! :wave: 
wanna be :yipee: for scan and well done on your results :thumbup:

i'm feeling a little better touch wood. the nausea is not so constant, although I did upchuck this morning :sick: but it's much more on & off than it was :thumbup: hope it continues in this direction! the cold is still here but again, improving. 
off for a nice weekend away on thursday - at least that will keep me busy for a few days, I'm wishing the time away for my scan to come round!!


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N glad your starting to feel better and hope you have a great weekend away 

afm Gaviscon is my new best friend lol getting so much heartburn now it is starting to annoy me oh and to add insult to injury i burnt my tongue on saturday and it has still not healed properly and is still quite painful other than that all is quite good lol


----------



## Kelly9

West it's for the best!

Hi shawnie!

everyone else sorry I am to shell shocked to comment. Please visit my journal it explains everything there (it's not bad news so don't fret) its just been a big day and now I am exhausted!


----------



## sugar22

i went for my first consultation after my BFP yesterday.. the doc said i'm around 6 weeks now.. anyway the scan showed i'm at 7 weeks and my GS measures 1.94cm.. but no foetus could be seen.. the doc asked me not to worry as this could be normal and has asked me to come back for another scan in 10 days.. i'm worries nonetheless.. cause the previous time i conceived i had a blighted ovum.. anyway ever had a similar case? the foetus not being spotted at 7 weeks? i googled on it last night and came across a few such cases.. is it normal??? and my nausea now is getting really bad so its just all too depressing!! :(


----------



## sugar22

oh god excuse my typos pls just too tensed


----------



## dmn1156

suger it is not uncommon not to see much at 7 weeks i never saw anything on a scan till 8 weeks 3 days i hope all goes well for you it is hard not to worry tho


----------



## dmn1156

well hope all you ladies are doing well today 

im having an ok day if i did not know better i would of sworn i was starting with early labour but they are just really bad braxton hicks they are painful at times as well but very erratic this is the stage i hope passes quickly as it wears you out lol


----------



## sugar22

dmn1156 said:


> suger it is not uncommon not to see much at 7 weeks i never saw anything on a scan till 8 weeks 3 days i hope all goes well for you it is hard not to worry tho

thanks so much :kiss:
i really do hope that everything looks normal on my next scan.. i'll be around 8 weeks and 3 days by then too :)


----------



## Csunshine013

Shawnie :hugs: hope you and Kaylee are doing well!:hugs:

West there is nothing wrong with taking the meds, I've been on Wellbutrin since before I got my BFP for that very reason! I was off of them for many years but the stress of the last year put me over the edge so it was better for me to be less stressed than to go on the same way. :hugs:

Mrs N glad the ms has eased a little! Yeah for nice weekend away!:thumbup:

dmn I never experienced BH so don't understand how they feel, but they say they are like labour and that really takes the wind out of your sails. Hope this time passes for you quickly, you don't have much longer to go before you meet your little girly!

wannabe can't wait to hear about your scan this weekend!

Kelly sorry but I've said girl all along and that's what I'm sticking with. LOL

Sugar22 don't fret it's quite normal not to see everything until at least 8wks. :hugs:

afm went home Monday afternoon with the headache and finally got some relief with a prescription from Dr on Tuesday afternoon!:thumbup: I'm back to work today and it's been a good day so far but then again it's only 10am :dohh:

Hope your all having a wonderful day! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Well csunshine we'll see! Lots of people said girl I believe it was 18 pink votes and 10 blue but I am sticking with blue. We'll know in 8 more days! The wait is going to kill me! Must keep busy.
Speaking of which got my prenatal apt to go to.

DMN when I Had my scan at 16 weeks the lady said I was having a BH but I couldn't feel it.


----------



## dmn1156

i can certainly feel these lol my entire bump goes really hard and the pain goes round my whole bump most uncomfortable been getting them on and off all day with a really bad stomach ache too im fine if i stand up but if i sit and relax i get them lol but cant stay stood up all day and night 

how are you both doing 

Csunshine when do you next get to hear heartbeat or scan so glad your past 16 weeks now 

kelly hope your appt goes well hope your next scan is more conclusive for you


----------



## Csunshine013

That stinks really bad dmn hope they subside so you get some rest real soon!:hugs:


As far as getting to hear the HB, well I go again on March 10th then we go again on March 31st and get to find out the gender as I will be 20wks!:happydance::happydance: I'm thinking I should book me a massage as I feel very tense and that always seems to help me, will have to call and get all the info!:thumbup:


----------



## dmn1156

always good to pamper yourself occasionally lol not long till you start to feel flutters now


----------



## westbrja

Dmn - Sorry to hear about the painful BH's. Hopefully they ease up for you.
Csunshine - I was on Buspar up until today. I didn't feel like it was working so the doc changed me to Wellbutrin. I hope this works cuz somethings gotta give. I feel like I'm falling apart.
How's everyone else doing?


----------



## dmn1156

Thanks all they are showing no signs of easing up tonight hope the new meds work for you west


----------



## Csunshine013

westbrja said:


> Dmn - Sorry to hear about the painful BH's. Hopefully they ease up for you.
> Csunshine - I was on Buspar up until today. I didn't feel like it was working so the doc changed me to Wellbutrin. I hope this works cuz somethings gotta give. I feel like I'm falling apart.
> How's everyone else doing?

West make sure you take them the way they are prescribed as I have to take one in the morning and one at night, but sometimes would forget and that makes me a weepy mess:dohh: but if I do take them then I'm ok.

Except the last week I've turned into a total bitch when pushed into a corner, don't know exactly why I feel that way but have felt that way the last two weeks or so.

dmn try a nice warm bath, Hope they ease up hun!:thumbup: I've been feeling flutters for about 3 wks now, but I realize this is my 5th pregnancy so I know what to look for:dohh: the baby has been really quiet today but I'm still at the stage where I shouldn't be feeling him/her all the time yet.


----------



## dmn1156

i should check your journal more lol at least it reassures you i hope they ease up had a bath that helped stretch the pains out they were getting every hour to hour and a half lol


----------



## Csunshine013

:rofl:
Yeah you should check my journal more. LMAO it's not something you normally do so don't worry about it! Hope they stretch out further!:hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

i stop by it occasionally lmao i just forget to check on who has one as i never figured out how to do one lol


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all, my apt went well got my old doctor back now that she finally opened her own practice up! It was nice to see her and guess what? SHE knew where to find the heartbeat! She got it as soon as she put the probe down on my tummy at a healthy 147! 
Otherwise everything is fine, she's still waiting for the scan results and i am still waiting for the next 8 days to pass! In the mean time I am rehanging the freshly painted casings on the doors again and going to work on a small portion of the nursery floor that way DH and I can finish it super fast on saturday.

Also got a call for a proper interview for that job so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## meldmac

Hope everyone is doing well! 

I'll catch up with everyone as soon as I can just feeling a bit down the last couple of days.

:hugs: to you all.


----------



## Kelly9

Hugs meldmac, I hope you feel better


----------



## dmn1156

Meldmac hope you feel better soon 

Kelly hope things are all going well 

afm well the braxton hicks stopped about 1 am thankfully they were getting quite painfull


----------



## Csunshine013

:hugs: Meldmac hope you get feeling better!


dmn so very glad the BH stopped and you got some rest! :thumbup: Hope you continue to get some rest!

Kelly so glad your appt went well and YEAH for your old Dr!

afm just working today hoping to make some good sells! I know I have a group coming in for a cruise tomorrow but would really like more than that:thumbup:

Hope your all doing well!:hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine hope you get some great sales today im glad i got some rest lol had an ok day not too relaxing tho lol


----------



## Kelly9

I got nice hard kicks from baby today! Felt them on the outside and everything while just barely holding my hand on my tummy! It was nice and exciting!


----------



## meldmac

Kelly: Yay for kicks!!

Csunshine: Hope you get your sales!!

dmn: Glad to hear the bh's stopped for you!

I'm doing a little better today, but just can't stop worrying about baby. Every time I go for a little bit without movement I'm scared so much that something has happened. I just wish I could enjoy this pregnancy more.

:hugs: to you all and hope you are well!


----------



## Kelly9

Meldmac I can understand why you are so worried and no one can blame you, I only hope this time you get a happier ending.


----------



## sugar22

dmn1156 said:


> Mrs N glad your starting to feel better and hope you have a great weekend away
> 
> afm Gaviscon is my new best friend lol getting so much heartburn now it is starting to annoy me oh and to add insult to injury i burnt my tongue on saturday and it has still not healed properly and is still quite painful other than that all is quite good lol

just wondering how did u burn ur tongue??
sorry still new here and trying to read more posts but the damned nausea..


----------



## sugar22

meldmac, i'm so sorry to know about ur previous loss..
but i'm sure everything's going to turn out well for you now on.. stop worrying for your baby's sake :) hugss


----------



## Csunshine013

Meldmac you and I should right a book once we've made it through this pregnancy just to let other mothers that have had that happen to them how we felt, I'm sure that there are so many woman out there feeling the same way as you and I do. I'm sorry your having such a hard time. :hugs:

I made a really great sell that will give me around $250 towards my commission goal, I know a drop in the bucket when they set your goals so they are unattainable but gotta give it a go.

WOOP for feeling kicks from the outside!:thumbup:

afm hoping today is better than yesterday is was horrible but wont bore you all with the details all in my journal if you care to read.

Anywho going to have a better day today!:thumbup:


----------



## dmn1156

sugar i burnt my tongue on a piece of food it felt just warm but it was really hot in the middle still waiting for it too heal properly hope the nausea passes for you soon 

Csunshine glad your having a better day will stop by your journal in a mo lol


----------



## Csunshine013

Just had a nice cruise sell! WOOP

Hope your tounge heals quickly dmn!

Sugar try some crackers before you even pick your head off your pillow. :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

So what does a Braxton hicks feel like and can orgasms cause one? I had the most intense orgasm last night then I noticed my belly was tight and it felt like something was bulging into my vaginal canal or that the part of my cervix in the vaginal canal was really firm and full. There was no pain just that sensation so what would you guys say it is?


----------



## Csunshine013

Kelly9 said:


> So what does a Braxton hicks feel like and can orgasms cause one? I had the most intense orgasm last night then I noticed my belly was tight and it felt like something was bulging into my vaginal canal or that the part of my cervix in the vaginal canal was really firm and full. There was no pain just that sensation so what would you guys say it is?

I would say yes it was a Braxton Hicks, loads of woman have them after orgasm as you get bigger it will happen and be more noticable.


----------



## dmn1156

yeah sounds like a braxton hicks your stomach goes quite firm and they feel a bit tense i have had a few painful ones but on a whole they are no too bad


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine well done on the cruise sell how you feeling today


----------



## Csunshine013

dmn1156 said:


> Csunshine well done on the cruise sell how you feeling today

Thanks I'm feeling better today. I think I'm having some major movement, I sit and my bump now rests close to my thigh and I have these weird sensations, Ican't explain it but it's really cool feeling :thumbup: Getting ready to head home and lounge around!:thumbup:

Hope you all have a lovely weekend! :hugs:


----------



## Melsue129

Hey ladies sorry I havent been around.. DH has his back surgery last Friday so Ive been taking care of him... 

Meld - Congrats on being on the blue team!!!!
Csunshine- you are at the time when you are probably feeling the baby move... How cool!
DMN I hope you are doing okay!!
Wannabe - big Hello!! Hope all is well..
Mrs.N. Yay for hearing the heart beat that is quite the moment that u have the first time!!
Kelly - Exciting to see you belly actually move on the outside!! The first time my DH didnt believe me so I put the remote controller from the tv on my belly and he saw it wiggling.. It was funny!!
West - I hope you are feeling better honey.. :hugs:

I hope I didnt forget anyone but chances are that I did... Welcome Sugar!

Im doing good, my belly is growing and growing and Liana is kicking and kicking!! Yes we decided on Liana Grace for her name.. I love it.. Today I had a new thing happen - I have swollen ankles and Im a really skinny girl, bony ankles to begin with but now I can hardly see the bone.. So Im hanging out with my feet up!! HOpe this helps....

I havent had anymore fibriod pain which is awesome.. They thought I had that placenta previa but the placenta moved up thank god... Went for my glucose test on monday and passed that but told me that I have to take extra iron pills because my iron was really low... So I guess its always going to be something, right??
Well I hope everyone has a good weekend.!!


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for all being well meslue.

I thought it might have been a BH and it scared me a little even though I know they are normal.

Melsure I didn't see my belly move, I just felt the baby kick with my hand on the outside. Which is still awesome! I am sure I will see it move soon enough the baby is getting stronger everyday! I feel him/her move a lot more often then I used to. I will have to try looking where he/she is kicking next time to see if it moved. 

Well I have made it to friday. Only 6 more days to wait. I don't know how I am hanging in there, I just wanna know already! I need you ladies to keep me sane!


----------



## dmn1156

kelly we will have a go at keeping you sane lol how you feeling at the mo is it time for your next bump pic yet 

csunshine so glad your starting to feel baby move that will put your mind at rest no end hope your having a great weekend 

melsue i agree it is quite funny seeing your belly move especially when it is from 1 side to the other even tho it hurts when my one does that now as my stomach just feels solid most of the time lol love the name you chose it is beautiful 

afm well was hoping for a quiet relaxing weekend but that is not what im getting everyone is quick enough to make the mess but not so helpful to clear it away. On a good not tho part of my baby bedding order arrived today and it is lovely cant wait to put the cot up and make it all up still a bit behind on some stuff i keep thinking i should start washing the baby clothes what do you guys think or should i leave it another week or 2
hope your all having a good weekend


----------



## Kelly9

I would wait for the clothes, I would get the bedding and other stuff up first.

No bump pic till tuesday. We're finishing off the nursery room floors now, almost done! My house will be normal again soon! Well till we do the baseboards. DH keeps leaving big gaps by the wall and I don't think any amount of baseboard is going to cover it if he doesn't pay more attention, we already have to spend so much to get a thicker board to cover some of the gaps. Its frustrating me, when I did half the rooms floor I left very nice small gaps. Why can't they do the same?


----------



## dmn1156

cos men think quicker is better lol what i did for the sides is just bought some scotia and tainted it the colour of the flooring and glued it all along the skirtings it covered all the gaps my brother left lol


----------



## Kelly9

What is scotia?


----------



## dmn1156

it is a wooden trim that goes along the side of your skirting to cover any gaps left


----------



## Kelly9

Oh ok we call that shoe moulding. lol

Here is the link to my new floor pics and other house pics!
https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=101912&id=517536904&l=7e60408e2b


----------



## dmn1156

kelly your house looks great 

well i went swimming today i have got so unfit lol not sure how tho as i dont stop but i only managed 8 lengths of the pool lol how is everyone doing today


----------



## Kelly9

I can't wait to get a gym membership at the rec centre across the street they have a pool and I think I'll be doing a lot of swimming when I get bigger.


----------



## dmn1156

not sure this baby like water lol she was wriggling away before i got in the pool but as soon as i got in the water went totally still and then did not move again till i got out the water lol 

hope your all doing good and have had a great weekend


----------



## Kelly9

Thats funny!


----------



## dmn1156

babies can be so unpredictable lol 

How is everyone doing today 

i am wanting some warmer weather so i can start hanging my clothes outside i have very limited space indoors to dry things and i have a load of baby bedding and clothes to get started on yet at this rate it will take me the next 8 weeks to get it done lol


----------



## Csunshine013

LOL about the baby not liking the pool. She might just have been soothed by the water and no pressure :thumbup:

Kelly love the floors! :thumbup:

Can't wait to go swimming this summer as the cool water helps with swelling and it's great exercise!:thumbup:

Hope your all having a wonderful day!:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I'll be swimming to, we're getting a family memebership to the rec centre so a pool will be right across the street from me. There is like no where in airdrie to swim outside, this is alberta I guess so indoor pools it is.


----------



## meldmac

Hope everyone is doing ok! :hugs:

I've been feeling crap today and yesterday. Had some cramping and been running to the washroom ever 15-20 mins. Think I may have a uti or something but went to the walk in clinic as my dr is away for 3 days and the sample came back clear but he's still going to do a culture and see if anything shows up. I stayed home from work today because I just didn't feel good at all and hadnt slept at all, I always feel guilty about staying home. 

I love swimming or used to but for some reason can't bring myself to get into a pool. The thought of people peeing in them kind of grosses me out. Not sure how many people do that anymore but ewww.


----------



## dmn1156

sorry your not feeling well Meldmac as for peeing in the pool eeewnot me i go before i get in


----------



## Melsue129

Hi ladies... Meld I hope u feel better soon...
DMN - funny about the pool, she was probably enjoying the ride...LOL
Kelly congrats on getting stuff done around the house, looks great!
Hi to everyone else!!!!

Went for a checkup today - Liana is doing great - as soon as the dr put the doppler on my belly she kicked at it.. she does it everytime.. I wonder if she can hear the waves coming from the doppler... All in all Im measuring good, gained 21 pounds already - but Ivve been told to take extra Iron becaue Im anemic, booo but thyroid and glucose tests came back good.. She said my placenta is clearing the cervix by 3cm - that is not much at all but thats what they said is okay - hoping it goes even further as time goes by...

I finally decided on crib bedding - I found a woman in the next town over that will make it for me - so Ive been going thru fabric swatches with her all weekend.. Back and forth and finally came up with the combination that I like -dragonfly/flower fabric for bumper - pink fuzzy dotted fabric for inside of bumper, blue for crib sheet and cranberry and pink flower fabric for crib skirt--- let me know what you think.. Hoping this will up load... 

Have a good day!!!
 



Attached Files:







Flights of Fancy with blue crib sheet.jpg
File size: 63.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kelly9

They are very nice materials!

As for peeing in pools that is gross but the chlorine they put in will kill the bacteria. It's all I have! I came from swimming in lakes and oceans to having nothing but a pool where I live! Alberta is so dry compared to NOva scotia.

Interview went well should hear back tomorrow baby kept kicking the whole time it was hard not to rub my belly.

3 more days! Almost down to 2!

Oh and my baby does not like steak or beef! I made yummy bbq t bone steaks yesterday just the way I love them and couldn't eat more then 3 bites! Just turned me right off.


----------



## dmn1156

Melsue love the fabrics the dragonfly is absolutely lovely 

Kelly how you doing hope glad your interview went well had to laugh at baby kicking away they always wriggle just when you would like them to take a little nap oh and happy 19 weeks nearly half way 

meldmac hope your feeling better today 

anyone i may of missed sorry had a bad nights sleep and am soo tired but hope your all ok and having a great day 

afm well my DS was up and down half the night think he must of had a chill cos he was like ice took ages to warm him up. Then i needed the bathroom about 4 times and had the worst heartburn ever then baby got hiccups and was awake kicking away for ages so it was gone 4.30 am before i got any real sleep so not much sleep for me lol.well got to get some housework done today and the worst job eer clean the oven yuck i swear im the only one who does it lol


----------



## Csunshine013

Meld hope your feeling better! Don't feel guilty about not going to work :nope: if your no there mentally and only physically then your not doing yourself or them any good. :hugs:

Kelly hope you get the call back!:thumbup:

Melsue love the dragon flies, :blush: I have three of them in a tatoo on my back :blush: and the rest really go well together!:thumbup:

dmn hope you get some much needed sleep! Make you DH clean the oven as the fumes can be harmful!:growlmad: If you have to do it make sure you open a window or something! Just looking out for you :hugs:

afm I have a huge preggo brain story :blush: last night I parked the car in the detached garage and locked the door cause DH has loads of tools in there and went in the house and cooked dinner and did homework and bath then bed, well when I got up this morning and went to start the car before leaving I couldn't find my keys :dohh: the garage was locked so couldn't check the car, I phoned DH and thank goodness he had a set of keys in the house so just when I thought I wouldn't be going to work and DD wouldn't be going to school we got into the garage and low and behold there were my keys in the ignition :dohh::blush: so we made it work and school :happydance:

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine thats so funny lucky you had spare keys to get in the garage. i tried the oven but just could not do it so OH was no help so i found a company that is going to come do it for me and it all gets done properly then so im happy that a job i hate gets done and far better than i can do it lol


----------



## Kelly9

I have done that once csunshine! Only at the grocery store with the car running only I wasn't pg, got a friend to drive me home to grab my extra keys then went back lol.

2 more days!


----------



## Mrs_N

hey girls, hope everyone had a nice weekend.
mine was lovely, but completely exhausting! 
scan day after tomorrow :happydance: totally terrified & excited! just found out my cousin's wife is preggo too - due about 2 weeks before me!


----------



## dmn1156

hey Mrs N hope the next 2 days fly by soo exciting that your scan is nearly here already 

kelly at least you get to find out once and for all and that will hopefully put your mind at rest and you can go buy some coloured baby stuff lol


----------



## westbrja

Hello Girlies!! :hi:

How is everyone doing? It seems like I haven't been on in ages. School really has me busy right now. It's the end of this quarter and I have soooo much to do before finals.
Kelly - Our scan date is coming up :happydance:. It seems like everything to do with our pregnancies have been so close lol. Even though we already know what we're having, it's still exciting to see the babe and how big she's getting.
Dmn - How ya been sweetie?
Csunshine - I have "baby brain" all to often. I'm constantly doing some of the dumbest stuff :dohh:.
Mrs N - Oh you're scan is the same day as me and Kelly's huh? Good Luck!
Meldmac - Hope you're feeling better and in better spirits :hugs:
AFM - Well things are better. I never started the Wellbutrin, but I am dealing with the emotions and DF is really helping. I've been having the worst heartburn at night. It's so bad it wakes me up sometimes. I'm getting to that point where I'm too big to just roll over in bed easily :blush:. I still haven't gained much weight, 6 lbs, but the belly is growing rapidly lmao.
Well girls I have to get back to work so I'll try to jump on later on.


----------



## Csunshine013

I have never in my 39yrs ever left my keys in my car over night :nope: so this was a huge imbarassment :blush: my DH isn't going to let me live this one down for a good while :dohh: yes and thank goodness my DH has the sense to make an extra set of keys to all the locks LOL

Mrs N try and get some rest, girly weekends can be so exhausting. LOL
Yeah for the scan! WOOT!!

West turning over in bed isn't an issue, but getting up out of the bath tub is becoming harder :blush:

dmn WOOP WOOP for hiring a cleaner! I hate the oven, but tbh I have a self cleaning one so I don't ever have to worry about that.

Hope you all are having a fantastic Tuesday!:hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

West i think it has been ages lol i can sympathise with the heartburn no matter what i eat i get it regardless not comforting glad your doing ok 

well im fighting for the bathroom at the moment i have done 3 hair cuts tonight and im all itchy and i want a bath but as one gets out another dives in arghhhhhh


----------



## dmn1156

sunshine mine is meant to be self cleaning but it never seems to lol i felt a bit indulgent hiring someone else to do it but i just cant reach inside with my bump in the way and i dont really want to be sticking my head in the oven with a load of chemicals lol hope you had a good day. And if DH does not let you live it down im sure being a man he has done a few stupid things that you could send back his way lol


----------



## Kelly9

West I think you missed my post, we don't know anymore what we're having, went in for 18 week scan and the scanner said she thinks girl but couldn't tell me 100% as a foot was in the way. So now I am patiently waiting for thursday so hopefully find out for sure.

Mrs N We have our scans on the same day! WHoot!


----------



## meldmac

Thanks ladies.

Hope everyone is doing well.

CSunshine: :haha: Gotta love preg brain!! Don't worry I get it all the time.

West: Glad to hear you are doing well. :hugs: Heartburn sucks I get it bad too. 

dmn: Tell them pregnant ladies always should get first dibs on the bathroom!! Hubby knows better than to try and beat me to the bathroom!

I'm pigging out on french vanilla ice cream right now....yum! Today was so tiring at work. I ended up working 9.5 hours we're so busy right now. I felt so guilty about missing yesterday as they were really slammed. Getting fed up with our new employee she's got such an attitude sometimes.


----------



## westbrja

Kelly - OMG! Yeah I musta missed that post. That sucks after paying all that money to find out. I guess it was worth it tho cuz you were able to see baby Kelly anyway. Can't wait to hear on Thursday.

So for you ladies with a self cleaning oven, this may sound sooooo stupid but how does that work? I have one but don't know if I put cleaner in it or what? I wanna get some spring cleaning done around here while I still feel like it and the weathers getting nice too. Worked sucked today at the end. I was def glad to get outta there. Goodnight ladies!


----------



## Kelly9

I still get two more scan so it was still def worth the money! I don't regret it at all I just can't wait to find out for sure!


----------



## dmn1156

West i have no idea how it works lol as i am now having to get someone in to clean it professionally as i just cant reach inside now my bump gets in the way lol and i think it needs far more cleaning than i can do on it lol. I think they say self cleaning and they never actually do and they never explain in the manual how to do it either i think it is a buying gimmick lol

cant wait to hear about all your scan results

Meldmac you so made me want to go get ice cream lol. I finally got in the bathroom they can all just run faster than me at the moment just wait till i have had the baby then none of them will stand a chance il run to beat them it is more of a slow speeed jog now lol. Sorry you had a busy day at work nothing worse when your tired on top and i hate employers who have a bad attitude it is not like we get paid mega bucks for working our butts off a little appreciation goes a long way


----------



## Csunshine013

I have a button on top that I have to push and then set the oven in lock mode and it does itself a good clean, well really haven't looked afterwards as I've only done it once but it does stink up the house a little and don't do it in the summer as it gets really hot :blush: even if you have central air. LOL I know it doesn't help but it's pretty simple if I can figure it out :dohh:

Kelly 1 day :happydance:

Meld hate that your tired and working so many hrs can't be good for you! :nope: take it easy and don't work to hard! Oh ice cream sounds so good, but have to watch my girlish figure these days, totally cut out Mc Donalds greasey food did have a salad there yesterday though and it was good!:thumbup:

dmn you haven't go much further to go before you'll be able to out run them :thumbup: 

afm just waiting for my dr appt at 2:20pm and it's only 10:30am here now so about 4hrs:dohh:

Hope your all doing well! :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

hope your day flys by and you have a good appointment. And no not long 52 days i'm now counting in days as weeks sounds so much more lol and then il be first to the bathroom everytime lol


----------



## Kelly9

Wow for 52 days!!!! I am still waiting to get down to under 100! 

Yup one more day. Got a busy day today to lots of studying for my last exam. Then some patient research for my hospital shift thurs and fri. 

Might do a tim hortons run at some point lol. Ugh well I suppose I should finish up on BnB and get to it. It's going to be a pj day today.


----------



## dmn1156

kelly i remember desperatly wanting to get down to 100 days noy i just want it to go quicker lol i still get anxious even now and im getting uncomfortable and i want to see a little baby instead of a big bump lol


----------



## SDBL23

hi ladies..... I say that a little sheepishly. I have not been around. I hope tha tyou have all been doing really well!!! I've been really busy with work and family, there has been much going on. 
How is everyone, DMN.... are you still breech? 

baby is doing fine. Getting a bump at last, the baby moves ALOT!!! Started feeling it at around 16 weeks which was such a treat. I have my scan on the 24th.


----------



## Kelly9

SDBL so nice to see you back! Is that scan when you find out gender? I hope you pop back in more now! We'll all want to know if you're finding out! I to have been having lots of movement its such a great feeling. 

I am still studying ladies, another 19 pages to read then gonna answer to questions to see if I understand it all. Then just let it go. Then I get to do my research! I am so looking forward to the shower I am going to take after it all!


----------



## SDBL23

kelly we could find out gender, but ours will be a surprise. How is school going?


----------



## Kelly9

School is going, just getting over midterm exams last one tomorrow and i am very happy for that. Then 5 weeks off before finals begin but I'll have assignments in the middle of course. I can't wait to graduate!

I wish I had the will power to wait but I don't I just wanna know way to bad!


----------



## wannabeamom

hi girlies sorry long time no speak how are you all doing??
well bump is getting bigger, mw thinks its gonna be a big one eeek, but having said that i dont think its that big, i can still fit into my old jeans, they are just a bit tight, i have gained 8lb so i dont think thats bad?? but she said they way they measure the bump makes her think its big eeeek.

3d scan was amazing really not sure how to upload pics anyone know how to do it from a iphone? 

i ate some choc and had some coke on the way as instructed and the little monkey was fast asleep, saw him yawn, then he got grumpy then we got a smile from him, and after searching for a while as his legs were firmly shut we got to see his bits so def know hes a he!! got some lovely pics and dvd and he looks just like his daddy x


----------



## Mrs_N

so... scan day! only 3 hours to go!
i cannot work out how I am feeling - I'm kinda like this.... :wacko: :happydance: :nope: :shrug: :baby: :cry: :laugh2: :huh: :dance: :rofl: :yipee: :headspin: :help: :sick: :wohoo:

kelly can't wait to hear what you are having for sure! 
wannabe sounds like your bump is all up top? 
sdbl lovely to 'see' you!
csunshine hope your appointment went well yesteday :hugs:
dmn fab idea getting someone in to do the oven - very sensible in my opinion!


----------



## dmn1156

Sdbl last position was checked baby was head down but being awkward lolthink im going to have my hands full lol 

Wannabe they said this baby was going to be big but when i asked the midwife she said i was measuring spot on for my dates get measured again next tuesday so will know more then mind you i have to stop eating junk got a real sweet tooth at the moment not good lol glad your 4d scan went so well 

Mrs N not long till your scan now the 1st one is always the most nerverwracking i think but once they start showing you what you want to see the nerves and all the other roller coaster emotions just go lol cant wait for an update later 

kelly glad you got your work done and cant wait to see what your scan shows later 

West good luck with your scan today too 

Csunshine hope your having a good day and glad your appointment went well yesterday 

afm well im declaring myself a self obsessed clean freak i just cant seem to stop but i think it may be borderline ocd :rofl: as soon as anyone puts a plate in the sink it is washed dried put away i cant seem to stop it and if there is nothing to clean then i try and find something, what is wrong with me lol never been this obsessed in my life lol


----------



## Kelly9

Whoot for nesting DMN!

WEST and MRS N we're all having scans today? YAY!!! I am drinking water now leave in 1.5 hours.


----------



## westbrja

Goodmorning girls!

Hope everyone had a great night sleep. Well just 6 hours to go until we get to see our bambino :yipee:.
Mrs N & Kelly - When's your scan appts?
SDBL - Oh how lovely to hear from you again! Glad everything is going well for you.
Wannabe - Last I knew I was measuring 3-4 weeks ahead too. I wonder if we will deliver toddlers :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

My scan is in 1 hour 45 minutes

I am measuring right on track! I am so scared of having a big baby. God I hate drinking so much water!


----------



## dmn1156

do you really need a lot of water for this scan i was told an empty bladder for my 20 week scan as your uterus is already raised or something lol 

nesting god i feel like a clean freak my poor boys keep looking at me as if to say mum it's a crumb leave it be lol


----------



## Csunshine013

dmn would you please come to my house as I have moved all my old stuff into the basement to be gone through and the bathrooms and vacuuming has been neglected :dohh:

wannabe so very glad your scan went well!

sdbl welcome back! Hope your doing well!

Mrs N, west and Kelly WOOP for scans today!:thumbup:

afm not much really happening, DD is home off school this Thurs and Fri and next Thurs and Fri as well for there spring break. So only three days of school this week and next :shrug:

:hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

be glad to csunshine im bored now i have no housework to do lol


----------



## Kelly9

posted in journal


----------



## Csunshine013

dmn1156 said:


> be glad to csunshine im bored now i have no housework to do lol

Do you want my address, oh yeah there's a great big pond between us???? maybe I'll just have to get done myself :dohh: I hate cleaning but I know it has to be done. DH is good at cleaning and I think that balances us out. :blush:


----------



## dmn1156

Oh damn forgot about the pond between us lol at least your DH helps my oh picks up 1 of DS toys and says i have spent all day cleaning and has spent the day on his butt and watched me do it which drives me nuts


----------



## Kelly9

Mine is more like yours dmn only he won't pick up one toy! or item I should say, we don't have toys yet. When we people coming over to stay or visit he helps more which is nice and sometimes I find leaving him a note on his comp is a better way of getting him to do something for me cause it just sits there and reminds him all day without me nagging!


----------



## dmn1156

lol no i have to nag but then that does not work either cos then he just gets annoyed and and then loses his rag so i have made my point over the last month or so as i have not made him any dinners and i have not done any of his washing so that he sees it is hard work when you have to go round picking up after everyone and pick clothes up of the floor so i have done mine and the boys dinners and i wash and dry put away before he even gets home i know it sounds harsh but im not a skivvy and i was beginning to feel like one lol


----------



## Mrs_N

dmn feel free to come visit & clean my house :rofl:

our scan was fantastic! :happydance: Little sproglet was so active, wriggling around all over the place - the sonographer asked if I'd had sugar for lunch as he or she was so hyper :rofl: We could see babe waving it was so cute! They moved me forwards a couple of days, so my due date is 28th september now :thumbup: It was fantastic, I feel so relieved and happy :cloud9:


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N ooh and not too far to travel lol im so glad it went well it is always a relief cant wait to see your scan pics and your little one gave a wave to mummy and daddy that is priceless


----------



## Mrs_N

will get the scan pic up tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## dmn1156

cos they put you forward alto only a few days it wont be long before your gender scan comes through will you be finding out lol


----------



## Mrs_N

They made us the appointment for the 20wk scan today - had a look at the card after we left - it's only on my birthday!!! We don't plan on finding out the gender at the moment, but I'll never say never lol!


----------



## dmn1156

wow be good treat for your birthday. I had to find out lol no patience and the need to buy color appropriate clothes lol


----------



## westbrja

Ok girls, we are still having a girl! The gal did my scan today and was saying my placenta was low and covering my cervix. She said she may have to do a transvaginal US. I guess I was having a strong BH and my bladder was too full moving the placenta. They sent me to pee a little, the BH stopped, and the placenta moved. Then baby didn't want to cooperate. She even shoo'd us away at one point. It was sooooo cute! Well gals I'm heading to bed so I'll jump on tmw.


----------



## sugar22

Mrs N, so happy to hear :)
westbrja, congrats on a lovely girl :)
i went for my scan today and thank god everything turned out normal.. the scan showed i'm around 6w 6d now.. and my EDD on 30/10/2010.. my husband's birthday is on 30th October too so he's all too excited!! :D


----------



## Kelly9

Awesome news mrs n, so when is you b day then?

Great news to west! 

I guess we all had wonderful scans. I am not staying on though absolutely knackered from shift and need sleep.


----------



## wannabeamom

hi girlies yay for all the scans today!!! its so exciting!! hope everyone is well and dmn to wear yourself out with all the cleaning!!! xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

Yay for fab scans all round! :yipee: 
sugar how lovely to be due on your hubbys birthday! 
My scan & birthday is 13th may.


----------



## westbrja

Sugar - My original EDD was on my DF's bday until they changed it based on my ovulation date. Congrats on a good scan to you too!


----------



## Csunshine013

YEAH :happydance::happydance::happydance:
To all scan ladies (Kelly, Mrs N, west and Sugar)!

So very happy for you all! It's so nice when the scan or EDD falls on a significant day!

dmn hope your doing well today! How has DH been dealing with no dinners or clean clothes???? I would like to do that but DH helps me, or well he does what I can't, (ie carry the laundry down and back up from the basement)


Hope your all having a wonderful Friday and have a fantabulous Weekend!

:hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

well he cooks his own dinners at the mo but does come in and say whats for dinner to which he gets whatever your cooking for you as if i cook i have to wash and dry as well and he does not help at all hardly and as for the washing the only thing i asked was that it goes in the wash basket if it is in the basket il wash it dry it and iron it so he has got loads of washing and irning to do as he has over a weeks worth of clothes on his side of the floor but as promised i washed what he had put in the basket so maybe he is learning lol how you doing today


----------



## Kelly9

Thats a good method DMN, only it won't work for my DH he'll just keep going through the clothes as they pile up then go back to the not so dirty ones once he's been through everything! Eww!!!!

One more shift then it's the weekend! Although I am not off till like 10:45pm tonight which kind of sucks. I think today is going to be as busy as yesterday was now that I have more then one patient to look after.


----------



## dmn1156

ah ewww would be right lol he cant do that because of his job so he is finding the whole him being lazy and letting it all go too much to handle cos it means he irons every day and he hates it lol


----------



## Csunshine013

My DH didn't even know what an iron was before we got together :dohh: his clothes are always clean, well with stains due to his line of work but they have gone through the washer and dryer. He will on the other hand wear a wrinkled shirt and shorts or pants. LOL:blush:

I'm good just kinda tired today. I think the weather makes me that way though kinda dreary and blah....

Hope your doing well!:thumbup:


----------



## Melsue129

hey ladies...

How exciting!!! Everyone had their scans... Congrats!!

Kelly - nice to see you are on the blue team and estatic about it... sooo happy for you..
West- yay for it still being a girl!!
Mrs. N. - I think that the first scan was the most moving for me... You must feel soo awesome you finally got to see your lil beanie...

Csunshine -Wannabe - How are you feeling??? I hope everyones doing well..

Me well tomorrow I hit the 3rd trimester - incredible how time flys... 11+ weeks to go... I finally picked out my bedding for the crib and finished up my registry - my mom set up a shower date April 18th so Im excited for that.. Now we just need to pick out paint for the nursery and decorate the walls... DH is recovering from his surgery and is finally able to drive!! Thank god because Ive been on the go constantly and I honestly feel exhausted!! tonight Im going to get some good rest and continue with my spring cleaning and organizing... Bathroom is done - now Im hitting up the closets in the house, have to make room for Liana!!!

Have a good weekend everyone! Big Hugs!


----------



## meldmac

Yay for all the great scans!! :happydance:

Hope everyone is doing well.

I'm so tired tonight this week has been exhausting I've had to work 1 9.5 hours and two 11 hour shifts this week. :sleep: But on a positive note hubby got me 2 bouquet's of flowers and a box of chocolate truffles for my birthday!! They are gorgeous, one is a dozen blue roses and the other is a mixture of flowers with some beautiful pink tulips in them. He sent them to me at work and I almost cried because I've had such a rotten week. Baby has been quite active this week which I'm loving. I went out and bought a summer heart listening system and not really that impressed with it. I can hear the baby kick a bit but otherwise it's not picking up the hb at all. I'm glad I tried it when he was active otherwise I might have been worried but I know he's ok right now as he's moving quite alot.


----------



## shawnie

Congrats on all the scans ladies! I am so happy for you all!!!!! West congrats on the baby girl. whoot whoot


----------



## sugar22

westbrja said:


> Sugar - My original EDD was on my DF's bday until they changed it based on my ovulation date. Congrats on a good scan to you too!

yeah :) i'm thinking my EDD's bound to change too as its still very early to tell.. besides i've been having a 32 days cycle lately..


----------



## Kelly9

Sugar mine got pushed back a few days cause I O'd on cd19 and not cd 14 so it is likely. 

Seems everyone is busy busy busy! 

I've got great news! DH and I booked our tickets home today! 3 blissful weeks on the east coast with old friends and family and one giant baby shower! I got to finish my registry now, I might go in in person to do it though I find the site doesn't work well most of the time.


----------



## wannabeamom

hey girlies, 
melsue im very good thanks how are you feeling other than tired? i know how you fel on that one im constantly shattered cant wait to finish work!! not long to go!!!
shawnie how are you 2 doing? hope you are well xx
hows everyone else doing?
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dmn1156

So glad the weekend is here and im hoping to spend some of it relaxing as i certainly done seem to do much of it lately 

Wannabe they say the 2nd tri is meant to be the most enjoyable but to be honest i have found them all draining or exhausting in there own ways 1st and 2nd tri i was constantly sick or had fly or colds which just wiped me out 3rd so far not too bad just tired all the time and achy now that things are getting heavier or harder well thats how everything feels lol only 2 days till you head over tho lol 

Kelly so glad you get to see your family and big baby shower hope you have a great time 

Shawnie i posted in your journal but keep your chin up and i hope it all turns around soon and you can have baby Kaylee home 

sugar glad your scan went well you never know from one scan to the next what they are going to do at my 8 week scan i was spot on for dates then my 12 week scan they put me forward a day but i never bothered adjusting anything as it was only a day lol 

afm well tired today despite having a reasonably good sleep only got up twice fro the bathroom lol but i supposed disturbed sleep is worse in a way lol got a few things to do but nothing major so im hoping to relax for a bit today at least not got a lot of movement today either but it does say that movements wont be as big and less noticable as baby gets bigger so im keeping an eye on it and see where i am at later 

hope your all having a great weekend


----------



## SDBL23

you ladies are busy!!! 

Whoohoo for all the great scans and happy babies!! 
DMN thats good news to hear the baby is right side up for now, good luck with that!! 
sounds like everyone is just spending time getting ready for their new additions, hubby and I picked out the crib set that we wanted and went to purchase it, they ddidnt have it anymore!! I was so sad. Yesterday we went to try the car seat in our car to make sure it fit, and I spoke with the manager and they're getting a shipment of the crib i wanted in!! I was thrilled, we will go after our scan next week to purchase it..... 

Is anyone else still nervous about it all? You've seen the baby, heard the heart beat, can feel the baby move but is still a little nervous that things are growing right?

For cleaning hsubands, mine is a cleaner, I"m not.... It's bad, but he is really great about taking care of the house, and I try to just not make a mess and pick up after myself. After some carefully planned karate moves by the baby it has flopped itself into a rather unbecoming position, I've got a lump that is most likely a cute baby tushie, sticking out and to the left!!! I keep poking but the little booger is just happily mooning the world right now.

braxton hicks ctx.... When do those start? I don't know what I"m feeling but these feel too "big" to be cramps....


----------



## Kelly9

I have had a couple Braxton hicks sdbl so it could be that. Funny that your baby is mooning everyone!

I watched my belly move yesterday it was interesting seeing the little bumps go up and down. He's being quiet for now but I normally get a good couple of movement spurts throughout the day and feel most of them now.


----------



## dmn1156

sdbl so funny about your little one mooning everyone i have midwife tomorrow so will find out what position baby is in then. And it is always a worry i think even tho you know baby is fine when they go quiet or dont move at all for a few hours i always worry but wait till they start measuring your stomach then you know yep all is fine lol. As for braxton hicks you can get them anytime i had them all day on and off a couple of weeks ago and they can be quite intense as well at times 

kelly how you doing i know what you mean it is quite funny to see your stomach start moving involutarily my lo does not kick so much now just shuffles around so you just see this big lump move across your bump lol


----------



## Kelly9

Mine still has plenty of room to kick and prod me, I love it! I love it so much more then those first flutters I found them uncomfortable at the best times. I can't wait to start seeing little hands and feet coming out though. Sometimes when I want baby to kick I shake my belly a little, that always does the trick :rofl: then of course DH pokes me to try and get baby to kick!


----------



## dmn1156

lol wait till you can see hid butt stick out that looks weird lol funny but weird


----------



## westbrja

For you first time mommmies, wait til your tummy looks like an alien is trying to puch out of it :rofl::rofl:
I remember both my kiddos would strech out or something and it was like my belly was doing to wave.
How's everyone doing? I'm doing fine, just been busy with finals this week. I got a 90% on my A&P exam whoop whoop!!
Dmn - Hope you got to relax over the weekend.
SDBL - Of course we all worry to some degree. You are no different and it's totally natural. Just try not to obsess, that's when it can be harmful :hugs:
Kelly - What's up girl? How's your exams going?
I'm stuck at work all day :growlmad: and it's supposed to be nice out.


----------



## Melsue129

Hey ladies.. Hope everyones doing good..
Im okay just still tired but I think its due to lack of sleep - our pump in our basement died and the east coast in the states got like 10 inches of rain in the past four days so my basement flooded... DH (who just had surgery) and I had to move all kinds of furniture into the attic and figure out whats wrong with the pump, ect.. We were up until 5am monday morning... and then I worked all day yesterday - then had family and friends over lastnight to help us get all of the water up with wet vacuums... uugh, it was awful but I dont think much got damaged.. the killer was we had to shut off the heat until the water was up because the furnace was in the water... so finally got heat back at 10pm lastnight... 

Anyways - I got my swatches in for my crib bedding fabric.. I cant wait until its all done Im dying to see the finished product.... Mom sent out the invites to the baby shower, so now I just have sit and wait for April 18th I hope it doesnt drag... All in all Im feeling okay - my ankles swell a little when Im on my feet alot but not all the time and this lil girl has been like the energizer bunny the last day or two, moving and moving and moving... I was like Whoa - have you been getting any sleep?? Too cute...

Hope everyones doing great!!! DMN - you are nearing the 40 weeks - are you ready???


----------



## dmn1156

Hi ladies hope your all doing well 

west well done on your exam great result 

melsue im kind of ready lol no bag done no baby stuff packed no cot up but all baby clothes and towels and bedding is washed and ready i really should get a wriggle on not even built the moses basket stand lol

i had the midwife today heartbeat was good on strong but have been given a chart to monitor the movements now as she is not moving as much as she should but they said growth is spot on for dates so it is just a monitoring thing


----------



## Csunshine013

Meld hope your birthday was good and kudos to DH for the beautiful flowers!:thumbup:

West good for good grades!:thumbup:

Melsue I hear you on the basement flooding. Make sure if you have any damage at all you report it to FEMA they will help you out financially. We had a flood here about 3 years ago and it was really bad. Water and sewer backed up into basements, not mine thankfully but FEMA was here in like a day to help. My friend lost her car in it and they gave her $5,000 for her to buy a new one.

Kelly WOOP for outside belly movement!

sdbl I don't think the worry ever goes away completely we just hide it better at times than at other times. :hugs:

dmn good that the HB and measurement is spot on! Hope she picks up movement in the next while!:thumbup:

afm just trying to get through the last couple days with the time change and all it's been really challenging at work to stay awake and pay attention. 

Hope your all doing well!:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I don't find the time change affects me to much! ALthough it seems lots of people are complaining about it so it must be some kind of phenomenon! 

West I did well on all my exams, I am happy and have now nicely forgotten about them till finals in about 4 weeks time. 

I have a meeting with a program manager at the school about being pregnant and boy are they gonna get an earful, they still want me to push back a semester but I AM NOT. So it shall be interesting. I am prepared to go to student union for students rights.


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine Happy 18 weeks time seems to be going so quick for you all. it was good that the measurements were fine i think during the day i'm so busy doing everything i need to that i miss a lot of movements and as they are saying they want at least 10 movements in 12 hours makes it a bit harder as i now have to try and slow down a bit and pay a bit more attention lol 

Kelly you go girl they surely cant push you back a semester just cos your having a baby that is just stupid you have worked hard and if you want to carry on then you should be allowed to do so 

west how you doing i dont think im allowed to relax well it seems to be that way at the moment as no one is helping and im desperately trying to keep everything ticking over so that it is not so much to do all at once


----------



## Kelly9

I am sure they can't either and will fight for it, although the new schedule she suggested would have my graduate a semester later but I would still be in class it would be less busy and intense and I have to say it does sound nice, but ONLY if I need to miss more class then I thought due to bed rest or something, it can be my backup plan but for now I will go and if I miss a day or 2 no biggie I will make up the time, it's like they think by having a baby labour is going to take weeks or something? Not just a few days. I'll let you know how it went tomorrow. 

I also got my training schedule for me new job, so the fun and excitement of trying to hide my belly at work for the first couple of weeks will begin, I am going to be so paranoid, good thing the training shifts are only 3 hours!


----------



## meldmac

Hi ladies hope you are all well!

I'm shattered right now work is just now starting to feel normal again after the week from hell. I can hardly focus so sorry I haven't gone back to comment. Just wanted to stop in and say hi and send :hugs: to all you lovely ladies!


----------



## Csunshine013

HAPPY ST PATRICK'S DAY!!!

Hope your all well!

I think I've finally caught up on my sleep! :thumbup: Well that's how I'm feeling now we'll have to see how the afternoon goes. LOL

Kelly good luck talking with the admins!

dmn how are you feeling today?

Meld glad to see you back!

:hugs:


----------



## Melsue129

Hi Ladies... 

Hi Meld.. Glad your work load is getting back to normal, its not good to stress.

Kelly - good luck at your new job.. I do have to tell you though, when I was trying to hide my belly during interviews to hire an assistant for myself it was pretty tough, some girls knew right away..

Csunshine - glad you caught up on rest - getting your zzzz's makes you feel a world of difference.. I know I went to bed at 8:30 lastnight I was exhausted from the last couple of days of worry..

DMN - girl - pack your hospital bag... This baby may come earlier than expected you've already have a few they say the more babies you ahve the earlier each one will come, dont they?? 

Sorry if I forgot anyone - I skimmed thru quick seeing Im at work.. Im doing okay, its a nice day today so I just had lunch and Im going to go for a 10 minute walk I have to excerise whenever I can - by the end of the day Im pooped just from being at work... So Im off to walk... Have a good day!!!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Hi melsue! Glad your days is going well, I agree with you DMN Pack your bag!

I am off to that apt with the people in my program at school, heads are gonna roll...


----------



## Mrs_N

hey girls
wow it's been a busy few days, I feel shattered! 
i've only skim read the last few pages, hope everyone is doing okay
so jealous of you girls feeling movements, I feel so behind lol!


----------



## Csunshine013

Hey Melsue glad you finally got some rest! The flood issue is a bad thing! We have 2 sump pumps and they have been goin nonstop here for about a week now. The mog (small creek) is over flowing it's banks and creeping into people's basements. We wont get any water unless the power goes off fxd.

Kelly go get them!

Mrs N hope your doing well must venture to your journal and see how you are!

dmn I'm with the other girls get that bag packed!:thumbup:


----------



## dmn1156

melsue well my first one was on time my 2nd was 10 days late so i think there is no hard and fast rule where babies are concerned they come when they like lol i will pack it in a week or 2 not seeing the midwife for another 3 weeks so she obviously feels not much chance of this baby coming early 

Mrs N how you been


----------



## dmn1156

i know i should lol just keep thinking il do it next week and well that week never comes lol


----------



## Mrs_N

good thanks, the sickness is easing, yay!

dmn i agree - get that bag packed, better to be prepared!


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N cant belive your nearly in the 2nd tri already it wont be long till you start to feel flutter your quite slim so could start to feel bubble sensations in another 2 to 6 weeks you never know 

i have bought the stuff i need for the bag so that is something lol i will make a start on it just as soon as i figure out what im going to take i have a pair of trousers that are now too tight for me to wear but should be nice for coming home in baby stuff is all washed and put away for now so it really is just a case of pack the bag


----------



## dmn1156

ok ladies think i may take your advice and get a move on with that bag getting regular braxton hicks and some are quite painful lol


----------



## amy_teen

hi am 15 and it is my first


----------



## dmn1156

Welcome amy


----------



## Csunshine013

Welcome Amy!


dmn hope your feeling better!:hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Thank you Csunshine im doing ok but been getting BH for the last 2 hours and got like a pulling sensation low down phoned the hospital as they last about 10 to 15 seconds each time but they said that it is just practice runs and will ease up lol


----------



## Kelly9

Well hopefully your little one stays put for another 3 weeks then you'll be 37 weeks! Maybe thats lucy reminding you to get that bag packed! :rofl:


----------



## dmn1156

Probably lol il make a start tomorrow I'm sure she is going to stay put got a feeling I'm going to go over how did your meeting go did heads roll


----------



## Kelly9

No heads rolled, not fisticuffs either I was surprised the details are in my journal.


----------



## westbrja

Just stopping by to say hi. I finished my quarter at school today. I got a good grade on my last final and nailed my presentation today. I ran outta that school today lol!! I only have a 3 week break but its well needed. I'm so over this quarter.
Anyway, I read thru but forgot most of it. Sorry guys! I will say however DMN PACK THE BAG!!

Kelly - Gonna hop over to read your journal.


----------



## Kelly9

West I get confused when you talk about school, your system is not like ours at all! Quarters? :rofl: we have semesters. But it's good to hear you're doing well and get a break. I have till april 15th (plus 3 exam dates after then) then I go back for 4 days then am off for almost a month, that is NOT normal for the school year though, it's just the program I am in. I am looking forward to it cause once I go back to school in July I don't get a break till december! Well nothing longer then a week anyway.


----------



## Csunshine013

Hope the school thing is good for both kelly and west! 


dmn yeah they say the bh get you ready. I was fortunate to not have them the first go, tbh I hope I don't get them :nope: I just want to wake up one morning and say ok today's the day. LMAO like that will happen but I can dream right!

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing well! :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine i hope you dont get them either lol thing that is annoying about them is some are so intense that they can be mistaken for the real thing and i think ooh is this it just to fall asleep at stupid oclock in the morning and just wake up tired for my pain :rofl: and i think we would all love to wake up on the day and say yep today is the day how good would that be i would love it lol 

hope the rest of the ladies are having a good day


----------



## dmn1156

decided to avoid gaining a pound a week i would do a good 10 to 15 mins on the wii fit from now on as well as the walking i do during the day it all has to help right lol


----------



## Csunshine013

Can't that bring on more BH?

Hope you had a lovely Thursday! WOOP WOOP tomorrow is FRIDAY :happydance::happydance:


----------



## westbrja

Kelly - I still call them semesters cuz this is the only school in the surrounding area that is on quarters. I think that's how they charge so much and NONE of their credits transfer. Once you're there you're pretty much stuck. Ugh!
I have spring classes that start again april 5th. Then I will take 3 summer classes and be ready to start the program. I could start in the fall, but with baby being born and the wedding at that same time I would rather just wait til January to begin. Yay for your upcoming break!
Hey Csunshine! How are ya!
Dmn - I've always wanted a Wi. They look like a lot of fun.
Well gals I gotta run to parent teacher conferences.


----------



## dmn1156

dont know had a few more tonight il see how i go tomorrow and if i get more of them il just do the gentle walks lol im so glad tomorrow is friday i get to have a lie in on saturday and sunday woo hoo 

bet you cant wait for the weekend either lol


----------



## dmn1156

west they are a lot of fun i love watching the kids play it too it can be soo funny well worth getting one


----------



## Kelly9

DMN how much have you gained? I'm up 6.5 pounds now with the last three in the last 2.5 weeks so not to bad for 20 weeks. I am so worried of putting on to much and getting stretchies. Got to keep rubbingmy oil in! I also walk alot at school and in hospital with little time for break to eat! I am sure that has something to do with it.

West how long is your program? and are you getting your RN? 

I give myself bh with orgasms now! :rofl: When I used this specific toy dh got me for valentines day it was so intense my tummy tightened so much I thought my muscles would snap! What a work out for those muscles though! I am getting my gym membership tomorrow so will be in the pool and on long distance bike to keep in shape. Not going to pound it out on the treadmill till after baby is born, baby doesn't seem to like it when I run or jog for any amount of time.


----------



## westbrja

I'll start in Jan. and go until the following June so like a year and a half. Yeah its an RN program. My school just opened an online BSN program, but you have to have your associates first. Yet another way to make $ (eyes rolling). Your weight gain is great! I'm up to 11 lbs. I had a appt yesterday and had gained 5 lbs in 4 weeks. Ummm it was a stressful month lmao. And the BH's with the big "O". I LOVE THEM! It seems with every baby I start having them sooner. This time it was around 10 weeks or so and I could feel the tightening.
Has anyones sex drive plummeted lately?


----------



## Mrs_N

Our school system is sooo totally different to yours I have no idea what yours is all about lol! 
We have a wii too it's great! Haven't been on for a little while but gonna get back into doing a little a
day I think.
I'm watching the days tick on by here - can't wait to get into 2nd tri lol! One of my iPhone apps tells me I'm there already, but the other & bnb says not yet. Tempted to move over a bit early though, a lot of the 1st tri posts have bcome irrelevant.


----------



## dmn1156

kelly i have gained 21 pounds now i weighed myself yesterday which midwife says is brilliant and will be all baby products i will just keep trying to do what i am doing but hopefully i dont gain too much from here on in not gaining the 1lb a week yet which they say you can lol i'l just keep resisting temptation and eat healthyily 

Mrs N i would move over a bit earlier it is only a week and a couple of days early and then at least your there lol


----------



## Csunshine013

You ladies and the weight thing :dohh: ok so I'm not thin but please don't limit yourself because OMG there's a stretchmark it's all part of the pregnancy and I for one know how hard it is to loose the weight after pregnancy. It took me quite a while but do enjoy being pregnant not worrying omg am I going to gain over my alotted 15lbs for the whole pregnancy ladies they say between 25-30 pounds is healthy. I swear I've gained at least 5lbs between my two boobs :dohh: It will all be ok! If you plan on BF it makes you loose baby weight after birth too. I'm not going to freak out about anything weight related. I had a two week spirt that I gained 4lbs and that scared me a little because I didn't want 4lbs every two weeks but since I've not gained so must have been a growth spirt. 

afm DH is home sick and in bed :dohh: argh men are the biggest babies alive! I can't I'm sick or get me this or get me that. LMAO He has DD at home getting him things and making him feel better.


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine men are the biggest wimps when they are ill lol. Im not limiting myself just trying to eat a bit more healthier than i did in my last pregnancy lol as i lived on coka cola and potato chips and well got loads of stretch marks im not being obsessive about my weight just trying to not gain too much more if i can help it lol i unfortunately really struggle to lose it afterwards lol hope your having a great friday 

Im so glad the weekend is here i actually feel quite done in had a bit of a bad night i developed an upset stomach from something i had eaten so sorry tmi spent half my night in the bathroom and then that caused braxton hicks to start to lol so did not get loads of sleep but what i did get was good


----------



## Csunshine013

Even the most healthy diets that people follow whilst pg end in stretch marks:dohh: I only gained 23lbs with my DD years ago and have those lovely marks too. I just say some women get them and some don't :shrug:

Hope you have a lovely Friday and weekend!:hugs: Hopefully your tummy doesn't play up with you all weekend! :hugs:


----------



## Melsue129

DMN is your bag packed yet??!!!! - they do say that your body flushes out your bowels right before labor and you may feel like you have eaten something bad but it could be your body doing its natural thing... I hope not but you never know I would hate to hear that you were stressing out about packing rather than getting your butt to the hospital.. LOL... Just sayin...

West - my sex drive totally took a dive for the worse, we tried a couple of weeks ago and it was just sooo awkward for both of us.. I felt bad.. :(

Kelly - Ive already gained 20 lbs and I was horrified but the drs say its great because Ive always been skinny my whole life - 115 lbs.. they think its great that I gain weight because if I dont then the baby will take all the nutrients that I have and its not much because there isnt much to take being so small... So dont worry about the #'s just make sure you eat healthy... 

Csunshine - we are hooking up a second sub pump in the basement just incase the other one dies again.. We still have water coming in the basement its been running since Monday - that 5 days... we got soooooo much rain, thank god it wasnt snow we would of still been trapped in the house.. 

Im doing okay - same ol... Going to have corn beef and cabbage at a friends house tonight so that will be fun.. Still looking at paint swatches.. Going to get some samples soon so we can put them on the walls to see how they look... Fun Fun... 

I hope everyone is doing good and having a great weekend!!!


----------



## dmn1156

Melsue pack is packed now just got to pick up a couple of bits that i clean forgot to get that i really need so im going to go get those tomorrow then it is just a case of throw the stuff i use on a daily basis in when i need them lol 

Csunshine i got loads from my DS so i have not really bothered with lotions and stuff this time not that they worked for me the last times anyway lol im not worried too much il gain what i gain in the end i stuffed my face with chicken and chips tonight lol paying for it now tho have heartburn lol and so far so good on the tummy front all seems well hopefully il sleep tonight lol i hope you have a great weekend too and DH is not too demanding lol


----------



## Csunshine013

dmn1156 said:


> Melsue pack is packed now just got to pick up a couple of bits that i clean forgot to get that i really need so im going to go get those tomorrow then it is just a case of throw the stuff i use on a daily basis in when i need them lol
> 
> Csunshine i got loads from my DS so i have not really bothered with lotions and stuff this time not that they worked for me the last times anyway lol im not worried too much il gain what i gain in the end i stuffed my face with chicken and chips tonight lol paying for it now tho have heartburn lol and so far so good on the tummy front all seems well hopefully il sleep tonight lol i hope you have a great weekend too and DH is not too demanding lol

dmn I so hear you on the heartburn situation! I thought I was going to be cool and stop on my lunch for a quick slice of pizza :dohh: been paying for it all afternoon!

Melsue we have had both the pumps running now for at least a good 10 days. We are getting ready to have the surge here now this weekend so it should go down soon.

HOpe you all have a lovely weekend!:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I am only worried about stretchies. I can deal with whatever weight gain but would like to keep it no more then 25 if I can by staying active and eating well (which I do sometimes and sometimes not) If I go over, I go over c'est la vie. If I get stretchies I'll :cry: Although my mum didn't get them and I have similar skin to hers, so far my skin isn't tight which is good I think. 

I did not sleep well the last 2 nights thanks to DH so getting up for shift was hard. Now it's the weekend and I can sleep in. It's gorgeous out here! 15 degrees and sunny! Bring on spring.

oh I also found out my clinical instructor is PREGNANT! haha, not sure how far along, haven't really been able to ask. 

Schooling in any other place that's different from here confuses me to!


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly i hope you dont get any stretchies like csunshine said some people get them some dont if you have good skin and are applying lotions you may well not


----------



## westbrja

Hey ladies! How are we? I'm good, just relaxing from work. It was a busy but good day. 

I don't really care much about what I gain. The stretch marks that I got before don't bother me. I consider them a happy reminder of when I used to feel them inside of me. I've always heard if you can keep your skin well hydrated that will lessen the chance of stretchies. And yes sunshine you are right, nursing makes the weight fall off. That doesn't mean I wanna gain 60 lbs lol.


----------



## Kelly9

I hope not! Here's to hoping my moms genes pay off.


----------



## wannabeamom

hey guys how are you all?
i have been putting ester lauder cream on my tummy since i got my bfp and noticed 2 stretchies last week :( :( :( i think my skin just doesnt have must eslasticity in it :(

last night my sister in law told us she is pregnant, meaning her baby will be due in nov (ours in june)
while im totally happy for her i can help feeling that our baby will be pushed out a bit when hers arrives.
ours will be second grandchild for my parents and already we can see a difference in how they are with ours and hes not even here yet and he is going to be first grandchild for my husbands parents and then 5 months later they will be getting another one and they are they type of people who are always comparing
i guess im just worried that being that close in age he is going to be compared to his cousin all his life i think im just worrying too much???

eeek i think im stressing too much, my mil has never really liked me and im afraid that she will be the same with our baby :(


----------



## dmn1156

wannabe i know where your coming from when we visited my OH parents the other week all we got for 2 hours was your sister is doing this your sister is doing that and her kids are good and we see them 3 times a week they dont even bother to come see us maybe twice a year so in the end i stood up and said it's time to go got my sons bits together and left i hate comparisons and generally dont tolerate them it sounds harsh but i think it is the best way to be maybe next time she will think before she opens her mouth if you tell you OH your concernc maybe he can talk to his mum and say look treat them the same no comparisons and set it out from the off set. I think my OH mum knows she did my head in as she has not been in contact since and i just say well it goes to show where her loyalties and priorities lie my oh just says no loss at the mo


----------



## westbrja

Dmn I can't believe how close you are! Time is really flying by. I was thinking earlier that at my next appt I will be 24 weeks already. We got babies dresser put together a couple of weeks ago and now I'm just waiting on MIL-to-be to buy the crib. My mom bought us the bedding set we wanted. There has been talk about a baby shower but it's going to be such a busy summer with the wedding and wedding shower. It will all work out though.

Wannabe - I can't say I know exactly where you're coming from cuz I am my mom's only child and DF's brothers don't have kids yet. His sister has a DD but they live in Chicago. I hope it all works out for you though :hugs:.


----------



## dmn1156

West i guess time seems to be going a little slower for me lol but all your tickers seem to be shooting by lol but i dont have long left and kids break up for easter half term in just over a week so m sure time will go quicker then but im all organised just got to build the moses basket rocker stand and im done and bag is finished now. Im sure all your plans will work out maybe you could combine the wedding and baby shower together might be fun 

i was thinking today it is really strange as you have all been here since i announced my pregnancy and your all pregnant as well and it wont be long before were all announcing our lo births scary really lol 

hope your all having a lovely weekend


----------



## Kelly9

Wannabe that sucks. I am a little worried about it to, my brother and his wife have one baby already and are due with their second a month before my boy is born and I have to say I was happy my boy will be born after cause then he'll be the smallest for a while but we live across the country and they live close to my parents so I fear the same will happen. My mom promised me she wouldn't do it so at least she'll put forth an effort but sometimes you don't think about what you say before it comes out. As for DH's parents they have a granddaughter that lives in Ontario which is a 20 hour drive away so we'll be in the same boat plus this will be the first grandson for them. I am not worried about his parents, they love us all the same and I am the closest to my mil out of her other sons wives/gf's.


----------



## dmn1156

Families can be a pain really my Dad is great i travel up to see him and he does the same vice versa it is a 250 mile drive so we make holidays out of them but my dad sees the kids a lot and he treats all the grandkids the same which is good my Mum died 10 years ago now but she would of been the same 
OH parents tho make it perfectly clear that there older grandkids are more important than our kids are and let you know it they take them out every weekend and in the week and they have them stay over and everything else but she never has mine and only visits twice a year but im quite outspoken unfortunately so i let it be known if she cant be bothered then neither can we and i wont have my children messed around or made to feel like they dont count so we dont have much contact at all now


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah my moms parents were like that with us to, pretty much ignored us but spoilt the other grandkids from her other sisters. Meh I don't care, I don't have much contact with them anyway. They only got an invite to our wedding cause it was polite. 

I have just spent the last hour trying to figure out if one of my courses can be transferred for a credit from another university. No luck, I'm going to have to call the registrar on monday and find out if I can take it at the other school. I only bother cause then I can get one more course done on my own time online and have an easier fall semester in sept which would be nice with a baby and all.


----------



## dmn1156

kelly im like that i dont care if i see them or not and my boys dont really know who they are either so they dont miss them. Would be nice if you can get your course sorted out anything that gives you more time with baby is good so good luck hope you can do it


----------



## Kelly9

Won't know till next week. We'll see.


----------



## wannabeamom

thanks guys i had to go to the mother in laws for dinner today and his sis and husband were there also. she came out with some corkers such as... i would help but cant in my condition??? shes 5 weeks pregnant!!! and said whilst patting her belly "dont worry you will get more than that one" the mil responded by saying they will both get exactly the same to which she replied "but i want mine to have more!" lol she sounded about 5 years old!! i think i will just have to laugh her off...at least mil said she would treat them fairly! also she has been paying for our pram every week ready for us to pick it up in may and i told her we didnt expect her to carry on paying now and are fully grateful for what she has paid so far and she said look this is my sons baby and you are my daughter in law so you are family and we will carry on paying for yours then start buying hers after which i thought was lovely considering she isnt normally that nice to me so im feeling much more reassured now i just think my sil is a competative person so is her husband...

anyway thats enough moaning! hows everyone else today? have you al had nice weather? we've been on a shopping spree all we need now is the baby :)


----------



## Kelly9

I can't believe you SIL said hers would get more! How greedy and selfish. I am happy your mil put her in her place!


----------



## dmn1156

wannabe glad your mil made the point of saying they would be treated fairly hopefully your sil wont expect too much in future lol


----------



## wannabeamom

haha i know she sounded like a spoilt brat! im so glad mil put her in her place! x


----------



## dmn1156

she certainly sounds like a petulant child wanting and expecting the best lol, i kind of had to make i point when we got up and left my oh parents the other week i mean my son was sat on the floor while they were going on all about what they had been doing for his sisters kids for birthdays and just in general so i said right enough its time to go lol as he would of just sat there and listened on but then moaned all the way home in the car lol


----------



## Kelly9

Thats not nice at all DMN. Shame on them.


----------



## dmn1156

i was a quite angry i mean ok he is still a little young to understand but im certainly not but im just thankful that i got up and left i may of said something not so good lol


----------



## dmn1156

How is everyone doing today 

My tumble dryer has decided to die on me after 9 years faithful service not good i need it it is a godsend for towels and bedding loads


----------



## Kelly9

So sorry DMN! We're waiting for the tenants stove to go so we can replace it as it must be from the 70's surely and then once that is done and bought I will be waiting for the washer to go or till we have the money to buy a front loading set. My dream washer and dryer lol. Hopefully nothing happens till at least after baby is born, we'll have to pay about 1100 bucks in property tax come july to.


----------



## dmn1156

never good when things go but i just cant replace it yet well i could as my Dad says i need to prioritise what i need the most a tumble dryer or the service on my car lol not sure it is much of a choice to be honest lol


----------



## Melsue129

Hey ladies.. hope everyone had a great weekend... Back to work today -- uuugh I hate mondays... Well DH and I got color samples onto the nursery wall this weekend, - 6 different colors and we still cant make up our minds... unbelievable... I think we need to find some more samples.. just not happy with what we found, trial and error I guess.. and I was looking at some cute decals of flowers and bunnies ect... So I might do those too... Or 10 + weeks to go its crazy how time flys.. We had a gorgeous weekend it hit 70 degrees on Saturday which unheard of in March and it was in the 50s yesterday.. What a tease... Its rainy, cold and raw out today, Im soooo ready for spring and summer... Cant wait until this lil baby comes out and I can dress her in lil summer hats, ect... LOL..

Wannabe - i loved your story and how your mil shut up her daughter.. Glad that put your mind at ease... I kind of have the same situation - I have a sil and she has had 2 kids already while her and her husband dont even work and her husband has a drug problem.. so they have both been living off of their parents including the house they live in is paid for by his mom... So they get everything handed to them on a silver plater when me and my DH are having our first lil one - not by accident like them - but we made a choice to try and my parents are sooooo happy but his parents dont have any help to give becuase the have spent it all on their daughter already... Its like we feel like his half of the family is spoiled already and wont be able to enjoy this experience with us like the would have if my sil and her loser husband didnt ruin it all.... I have selfish people - we arent looking for $ by any means its just a little help is really appreciated - you all know setting up for the baby is costly, its tough... But we dont ask because we can find a way then to be an added burden on them... 

Okay sorry for the rant!! LOL.. DMN sorry about your dryer - its probably not warm enough to hang clothes out to dry outside yet right... always seems like everything breaks at once... never fails... 

Hope everyone else is doing okay.. gotta get back to work... Hugs.


----------



## dmn1156

melsue it was ok today i got some dry but it is now raining and is meant to do so for the rest of the week and it is not cold enough to have the heating on either bu im putting it on just to dry clothes and opening a window cos i cant bear the thought of falling behind when i have worked so hard to stay on top of everything with only 6 weeks to go i want to keep it running smoothly as far as i possibly can lol


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies hope you all had a good weekend!:thumbup:

dmn so sorry about your tumble dryer and getting the car fixed is a must! I just had to put a bunch of $ into getting my brakes fixed and it was unexpected but oh so worth knowing I and the children are safe:thumbup:

wannabe ok so very glad your mil stood up and said what's what! I have also been on the other side of this. I was a single mother when DD was born almost 11yrs ago and my parents were divorced and it seemed like they both completed to be the best grandparents. LOL like a wagon with shocks and cup holders or a battery operated 4-wheeler:dohh: this still happens but not to that extent. My mother passed last year in June so this year I have to do all the birthday and easter shopping and I don't even know were to start as my mother used to do this all cause we would fly down to her house to spend DD's birthday and Easter. Sorry to ramble. This little one will be the last grandbaby unless my little sister decides to have any and tbh it doesn't look like that's going to happen. I'm sure Poppy and Grandma will spoil this little one a little more as they have more now and the other grandchildren are all older. They don't spend holidays at any of our homes since we are all streched out across the country so nobody feels left out (Christmas) but we all go to there home for Thanksgiving or at least try to so we're all together for at least one holiday.

OMG didn't realize that was so long:dohh:

Hope your all well!

Oh on a positive note I felt the little one from the outside yesterday once, but wouldn't come back for an oncore. LOL


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine my car is nor broke yet it is money i set aside for general service but i'd still like to get it done as you just never know lol but my tumble drier is a must too at the moment but i think i may have a solution so il have to sit and play with some figures lol


----------



## Kelly9

Got to love house and car repairs! Did I tell you guys we got tenants in our apartment for april 1st? I can't remember. I just hope they don't back out or anything. They gave me a post dated check so we'll see. I can cash it on the 30th so a couple days sooner to make sure it is good. Normally I ask for cash as you can't dispute that but whatever. She's a child minder and he's a plumber so can't go wrong with that combo.

Blah, monday over with although i Have felt like it's been tuesday all day for some reason.


----------



## wannabeamom

hi ladies yay kelly on the tenants!

sorry to hear alot of you have similar problems with the inlaws etc :( i think as mothers we all worry about our little ones and how they are being treated even at this stage (thats the first time ive refered to myself as a mother it sounds good lol!!)

Wow sunshine just noticed you are now in the middle box on your ticker!! woooo hoooo thats flown by!! i can remember the tickers that were counting down to test day!

anyone heard from mrs n? ive either missed her posts or shes been quiet?

well im off to get ready for work (5 weeks left yay!!!!) have a good day everyone 

xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

I'm here! I have been quiet, busy working *yawn*
on nights this week so very tired, still got 3 more to go! 
all well with us, 13 weeks today :yipee: and moving over to second tri! (I consider this week 14 lol!)

dmn sorry your dryer broke, we don't have one but I think we are gonna need to get one - what is currently the washing drying room will become the nursery lol! definately get your car serviced - i didn't get mine done this year because I lost track of time, had the MOT & it failed on the brake pads eek! that was an accident waiting to hapen.

kelly yay on the tenants, thats fab news! 

wannabe sorry youve been having in laws trouble. can't believe your sil, I guess you have to laugh really! 

csunshine a big woohoo for feeling movements from the outside, thats awesome!


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N woo hoo for 13 weeks i count like you im 34 weeks but in the 35th not that it is making it go any faster for me at the moment lol and yes you will find a dryer a godsend when baby comes especially in the winter i use mine mainly for bedding and towels as they come out all fluffy and soft but with 2 boys as well i have a lot of washing which is hard to get dry when the weather is wet 

Kelly yay for tennants 

hope everyone else is well 

afm im very tired today i had the night from hell lol it took me an hour to get comfortable in bed then when i did and was just ready to fall asleep i had to go bathroom as i got a very big head butt or punch in the bladder then when i eventually got settled again my soon to be DD thought it would be nice to start sticking her butt right out and moving side to side not comfortable in the slightest and was quite painful but funny to watch lol i eventually got to sleep for a few of hours at about 3am had to be up at 7 to organise breakfast pack lunches and school run lol. On a good note i am off to order my new dryer i have had to juggle things slightly but i get the dryere i need and my car service and mot are going to be done jointly instead of seperately as originally was going to be the case so it gives me a month to save what i use now which is fine im owed some money from a friend which i really could do with back but no sign as yet but she has said she will pay some of it back in the next few weeks so all good


----------



## Csunshine013

WOOP WOOP MrsN 13 WEEKS :happydance::happydance:

wannabe yeah it does feel like the weeks have been flying by lately but the first part didn't hurry any from my end. We go next Wednesday and find out the gender!:thumbup::happydance:

Kelly I don't remember you saying anything about tenants but WOOP WOOP!:thumbup:

dmn sorry you didn't sleep well! Glad you got your dryer and car thing worked out!

afm just feeling odd today :shrug: heartburn and tummy not quite right


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine i got bad heartburn near the halfway mark i had gotten it from about 8 weeks but it was quite mild but when i reached 18 weeks on i got it bad and still do everything i eat gives me an acid reflux and really bad gas so i dont tend to go eat out these days as i end up burping lots and would be very embarrassing lol hope you feel better soon 

well went to order my drier out of stock grr yet i checked before i left and they said it was available but however they could sell me a much more expensive one so im now looking around to buy elsewhere lol


----------



## Csunshine013

How long would it take to get one in stock??????

If they are like here a couple days max! Don't let them mess with you!:nope:


----------



## dmn1156

they said 10 days which is no good to me lol they dont like to hurry obviously lol im shopping around as i type lol


----------



## Kelly9

I am tired! Got soooooo much reading to do tonight, if I did it all like close to 200 pages (it's a smaller book but still! dry reading ugh) I am aiming for 100 pages tonight, just the basics I know I will need soon. 

I got a weird issue. I am finding that I don't want to eat. Nothing is appealing. Has this happened to any of you? I am not concerned about baby not getting enough as I take my vits and make myself eat as I still do get hungry but I find I get hungry less often. Hmmm, thought I would start eating more soon! Not less!


----------



## meldmac

Sorry haven't been around much just wanted to stop in and say hi and hope you are all doing well :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

kelly I've been like that for the last couple of months, nothing really appeals! then i hear someone talking about a certain food, or an ad comes on and I have to have it lol! 

so so sleepy, urgh I hate doing nights!


----------



## dmn1156

kelly i have been like that for months nothing appeals i eat for the sake of the nutrients but dont seem to enjoy any food i eat just dont fancy any of it but like Mrs N said you may see a food and think got to have that 

Mrs N cant believe your doing nights at the moment that must be so draining 

afm another bad night just cant get comfortable to sleep lie on my side it hurts lie on my back get neck ache just cant win so im getting between 3 maybe 4 hours asleep a night which is ok i can survive on that just feel a bit moody all the time oh and very snappy lol


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello Meldmac so glad to see you! :hugs:
Hope your well!!!

kelly you know I eat, LOL it's all I talk about but tbh the heartburn is kicking my ass! I have come to the conclusion that the only food I can eat is bread and water without getting it :dohh: Oh and cucumber salad isn't giving me it atm :dohh:

dmn I have a hard time getting comfortable but once I'm there I don't move. Hope you get some rest before Lucie gets here. FXD that you find your dryer soon as well

afm tired but slept well so don't know what's up with that????? I had a pop tart this am for breakfast and heartburn ARGH I really wanted taco's for lunch but wont due to the heartburn probably get a can soup or something like that. :shrug:


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine heartburn is the worst im with you nothing you seem to eat makes a difference i still get it i ordered my dryer they are going to phone with a delivery date tomorrow. I think as for the sleep thing i am just going to have to persevere and see how i go surely got to get to the point im so tired il want to sleep lol


----------



## Csunshine013

Yeah when you can't see and are too exhausted to move maybe recline in a chair??? Just a thought.

Yeah for the new dryer!:thumbup:


----------



## dmn1156

il give anything a go at the moment lol oh and my dryer is arriving friday so relieved about that 

how is your day going so far


----------



## westbrja

Hey there! Hope everyone is good.
Dmn - Yay for the dryer coming
Csunshine - I never had heartburn with either baby but this one is a different story. The only time I seem to get it tho is at nite. Never during the day and it doesn't matter if I sit up several hours after eating. Keep a bottle of tums at all times.
Kelly - A couple more weeks til we hit viability. Yay!!
Meldmac - Nice to hear from you.
AFM - I've really been enjoying my few weeks off school. I've got some spring cleaning done and been spending some family time together. The weathers been decent most days here so we've been outside alot. Not much to report baby-wise. Just watching the ticker tick by slowly.


----------



## Kelly9

Hope you sleep better DMN, try propping yourself up at an angle to help keep the burn out of your esophagus. 

Csunshine, no heart burn really for me yet that wasn't caused by nothing that is. I know if I eat a certain food it will trigger but that was before pregnancy to.

As for eating, I did eat something yummy tonight! SUSHI!!!!! YUM third time this pregnancy. I hope my baby liked it! It tasted wonderful.

Baby has been great at locating my bladder lately! I think he might have changed position? Feels like the kicks and punches are in different spots. Just today he was getting me on the left and right side? A fist and a foot maybe? 

West, yes I am very exciting for hitting 24 weeks! Under three to go! Then it's just a hop skip and jump to third try! :shock: 

Ps I love the :shock: smiley!!! HAHAHAHA


----------



## wannabeamom

hi guys
glad you are well mrs n make sure you are getting plenty of rest with those nights xx

anyone got any tips on getting comfy at night? i usually sleep on my tummy but have now got to the stage where its not possible, tried going on my side with a pillow to prop me up but i think its too big and i end up waking up on my back which is painful x


----------



## dmn1156

Thanks kelly i actually managed to get to sleep sleeping propprd at an angle with pillows still feel really tired but that is just lost sleep lol better get used to that lol but it was nice to get at least 5 6 hrs sleep obviously had the toilet jaunts to deal with but straight back off to sleep so feel a bit better. Babies are great at finding your bladder you may find now that he may be head down glad you enjoyed the sushi

west glad your doing ok 

wannabe try like kelly said sleeping slightly propped up or you can buy one of the pregnancy pillows my friend said it is the best thing she ever bought but im not going to bother at this late stage


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies hope you're all doing well!

West glad your enjoying your spring break. LOL

wannab I have a pillow I prop up under my knee, I sleep kinda on my side but rolled towards my belly but the pillow is a big relief! Try putting a pillow along your back to keep you from rolling over.

Kelly so glad you found something you wanted to eat. LOL Even if it was a banned product. LMAO jk They say it's fine. I don't eat the stuff personally so that wouldn't be a temptation. :dohh:

afm just plodding along nothing new.

Oh wait you all should go to my journal and post your gender guesses it's only 6 days until my scan!

:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

As long as you're smart about where you eat sushi it's safe. I still don't do it as often though. But it is a nice treat every couple of months or so. 

DMN glad it worked for you! As for baby he's was head down from sometime before my 16 week scan till after my 19 week one I am thinking he's changed position from that though. He has been standing on his head for a long time but the kicks are coming from different places now then when he was. Just last night he kept kicking way over on my left side like in the middle of the side of my body! I didn't think my uterus was over that far to the side! I wonder if that means I"ll be carrying on my sides.... interesting.


----------



## dmn1156

i feel the movements to the side midwife said it is where baby's space is starting to cramp so there movements are felt more from the side cos they punch and kick outwards feels strange tho especially when i know she is lying head down and her back is against my side lol 

I feel really fed up today no idea why nothing specific maybe it is more boredom got no housework to do no ironing nothing lol i cant wait for the boys to break up from school at least then we can go swim trips to the park anything else but my own company tried going to school to help out there but they said go home put your feet up were fine here see you when your ready to come back in a few months or so charming lol


----------



## wannabeamom

lol dmn do you wanna come and do my housework?? we are having a new bathroom so the whole house is upside down with mess and its driving me crazy!!


----------



## dmn1156

happy to wannabe lol


----------



## Kelly9

I have been keeping up on house work ok, sometimes it gets messier then I want but with school and being pg and soon (monday) new job starting I think I am handling it all well.


----------



## Mrs_N

We are still trying to sort our house out - moved in a year ago & don't have proper homes for some things yet!!

Just finished my last night shift yay! Now home, sleep for a few hours, up at lunchtime then I should be back to normal sleep patterns!


----------



## Mrs_N

OOoh look at that - 4th ticker box! :yipee:


----------



## dmn1156

yay for the 4th box very nice Mrs N i have 6 days till i get my last box lol have a great sleep Mrs N


----------



## Csunshine013

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

WOOP WOOP for the 4th ticker box!


----------



## westbrja

Yay for the 4th box Mrs N!

Dmn - I know it's nice to be caught up on housework, but sometimes you don't know what to do with yourself. Hey can you tell me again when the ticker boxes move. I know you figured it out for us once, but i can't find it in all the pages :dohh:

Csunshine - I sleep that exact same way. I figure since it doesn't hurt I can keep doing it. Actually I slept that same way throughout the entire pregnancy with DD and DS.

Wannabe - Yeah I've been having some sleepleness nights too :shrug:. I've been drinking lots of tea lately though. Plus DD had been having dreams and waking up several times throughout the night.


----------



## Kelly9

West our tickers go up next at 22+2. So DMN 6 more days for me too!!! Very excited to get my final box in second tri! But at the same time I wish it was my final box in third tri!


----------



## dmn1156

i am so looking forward to next next 5 weeks flying by im quite uncomfortable now im not big but just feel like everything is being crushed lol cant believe your ticker is flying by lol


----------



## dmn1156

west im just trying to keep up and on top as i get no help and i really want to be able to enjoy my little girl when she comes and not constantly worry about the house so i got everything done and have now run out of stuff to do lol here are the milestones for you 

Box...Milestone
2...&#8230;4+4
3&#8230;...9
4&#8230;...13+3
5...&#8230;17+6
6&#8230;...22+2
7&#8230;...26+5
8&#8230;...31+1
9&#8230;...35+3


my dryer arrived and is already in use lol


----------



## Csunshine013

:happydance::happydance:

:laundry:no more :hangwashing:


----------



## westbrja

dmn1156 said:


> west im just trying to keep up and on top as i get no help and i really want to be able to enjoy my little girl when she comes and not constantly worry about the house so i got everything done and have now run out of stuff to do lol here are the milestones for you
> 
> Box...Milestone
> 2...4+4
> 3...9
> 4...13+3
> 5...17+6
> 6...22+2
> 7...26+5
> 8...31+1
> 9...35+3
> 
> 
> my dryer arrived and is already in use lol


So glad you got your dryer! Sometimes I complain about what DF doesn't do, but tbh I should be thankful he does as much as he does. It could be worse. Usually on the days I have to work he picks up the kids and has dinner made. Sometimes their in their pj's (just depends). He will do laundry although not like I do lol), and he cleans the kitchen. I think some days I'm just exhausted and that seems to be the days he's on vacation.


----------



## dmn1156

west my oh does nothing i take the kids to school pick them up cook there meals bath them get them ready for bed make sure my eldest does his home work i wash iron and keep all the housework upto date and then when i have finished it all he comes along and says do you need some help or anything i can do i always answer with yes get out of my way if you dont want a slap as he knows it is finished and done which is why he offers and inbetween all that until now i had my shifts at school to do as well which is only a couple of hours but still has to be done lol which is why im desperately trying to keep it all up to date cos he wont do anything while im at the hospital giving birth lol


----------



## meldmac

dmn: Sounds like your hubby needs a good :ninja: :grr:!

west: Sleepless nights suck! I get loads of those now, mainly because I go to the bathroom at least once an hour.

Csunshine: :hugs:

Mrs_N: Yay for 4th ticker box!!

Kelly: How are you doing??

Hope everyone else is doing great! :hugs:

I've been struggling lately just been feeling really emotional and woke up this morning and had a good cry. Think I've been thinking a lot about Devin. Baby has been active lately so I'm really happy about that but been getting a bit crampy, think it's normal but have an appt. on Monday so I'll ask then to make sure.


----------



## dmn1156

meldmac sorry your feeling emotional the hormones wont help either and yes my OH needs a good kick in the butt i hope you feel better soon glad your getting more active movements from baby always a good thing i got some cramping and pain at 25 weeks and was tols it was the start of SPD


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all! I am doing ok, busy with school and tired. Start my new job monday so won't be on to much from mon till fri as I have class all day then work. Gonna be hard but then I'll be trained and start working on weekend. 6 weeks till I get to go home for 3 weeks! I am so excited. I am ready for this semester of school to be over.

Got approved to take that course I wanted to via distance so will start that at the end of april. 

Baby has been quiet the last couple of days but not worrying as I know it's still early for constant movement. Not enjoy my over the bump pants, giving me a tummy ache where the elastic band sits so going to look for under the bump pants plus some more tops as I don't have much.

Meld, I hope you feel better, it's understandable.


----------



## Kelly9

I remember what else I wanted to ask, DMN can you post a bumpy pic?


----------



## Mrs_N

meldmac :hugs: sorry you are feeling emotional, but yay that bubs is really active :thumbup:
kelly good luck in your new job, hope you manage to get some rest too! 

had a lovely day yesterday with my mum & dad, went out for lunch & then talked baby lol! lazy day today just doing bits around the house


----------



## dmn1156

i will try and take a bump pic and get one up i have one but well it is not the best one lol


----------



## Kelly9

Get hubby to take another! I would love to see your bump, I don't think I have ever seen a pic of it.


----------



## dmn1156

kelly i dont generally take them lol the one i have with a bare bump just reminds me how bad my stretchmarks really are lol going to try and get one up tomorrow had a really stressful afternoon today but hope your all having a great weekend


----------



## Kelly9

I hope the stress goes down! Take one with a tight top on it will get the job done!


----------



## dmn1156

Hi ladies hope your all having a lovely day 

well i think with all the stress i had yesterday and today has only been slightly better they have taken there toll i got little or no sleep last night and have had a severe problem with itchy skin not just my stomach everywhere but no rash my mouth has come out in all ulcers making it really hard to eat and swallow but that is stress so i spoke to my surgery and have been called into to see the doctor this afternoon i feel totally drained and wiped out today and am finding even the simplest tasks an effort anyway thats me got a few jobs to try and do now will update you all later sorry for the moan and rant and hope your all well 

Kelly hope your new job is going well today good luck with that


----------



## westbrja

Goodmorning!

Dmn - Hope you feel better soon. I remember the last trimester and it can be a bit tough on you sometimes. :hugs:

Kelly - Good luck with your job! :thumbup:

Meldmac - Glad baby is moving lots for you. That's always reassuring. :hugs:

AFM - Not much to say. I'm at work all day today. Feeling pretty good except last night I had the most vivid dream and it was not pleasant by any means. Then I couldn't get back to sleep as baby was not happy with my sleeping position. We've been feeling her from the outside since Friday :happydance:. Ever since then she has not stopped.


----------



## dmn1156

well i went to the doctors and well what a waste of time im pregnant so therefore untreatable so the light headedness and the and the infection on my chest and in my throat that are making it hard to drink and eat i have to be stuck with and suffer cos im pregnant and if im still suffering after the baby is born they will treat me then sorry for the rant but it is not them in pain and suffering and they dont help


----------



## Kelly9

Awww DMN, your immune system has hated you these last 8 months so far. It will be over soon though then you can medicate and get better and tell them doctors where to shove it!

Awesome news about outside movement west!

Me I am off to class then my job, thanks for the well wishes. I am very nervous!


----------



## dmn1156

something certainly hates me through this pregnancy i mean surely an antiseptic spray for my mouth would of been ok but no not even that 

Im sure your day will be fine although i always find a new job nerve wracking good luck tho im sure it will be great


----------



## Csunshine013

dmn1156 said:


> something certainly hates me through this pregnancy i mean surely an antiseptic spray for my mouth would of been ok but no not even that
> 
> Im sure your day will be fine although i always find a new job nerve wracking good luck tho im sure it will be great

I think it's sudafed that you can take, but it does speed up your heart. It's an over the counter med maybe that would work.

meld totally understand the crying, I've pretty much cried all day Saturday and did a little better the rest of the weekend but very emotional. So glad the little guy is making his presence known.:thumbup:

west yeah for movement on the outside!:happydance::happydance:

Kelly hope you have a good first day at work!:thumbup:

afm just tired and haven't really done anything so confused. The weather is nice but I could go home and fall asleep now!

Oh and yeah if you have gone to my journal and guessed the gender please feel free to. LOL The boy votes are out weighing the girl ones.


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine happy 20 WEEKS HALFWAY there woo hoo i managed to get something for my sore mouth and throat from the chemist i have bought some soup to have for dinner i just feel so drained and wiped out cant wait to see you scan result only a few days now


----------



## dmn1156

kelly as promised a bump pic not the best but will try take another but in the meantime the best one i have lol


----------



## Kelly9

Maybe I am seeing the pic wrong but you have a TINY bump! Is it a side view or front view? Sorry hard to tell lol! But thanks for humoring me!

Csunshine so excited about your scan on wednesday!!!!!


----------



## dmn1156

No it is a side view lol my bump is small all the weight seems to have gone on my behind lol I will post a better one when I get a chance hope your all doing well


----------



## westbrja

Dmn - Your bump is adorable! I remember by the end I didn't feel so small lol. 
Csunshine - What time is ur scan tmw? Can't wait to find out what ur having.

DF has a bad tooth so we're sitting in this waiting room full of people. Ugh!! Thank God for my Blackberry. Otherwise I'd lose my mind. Hello to everyone else. Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## dmn1156

ty west i like the fact my bump is small and compact but well be behind looks huge lol nothing worse than waiting around in a waiting room hope you get in and out quickly


----------



## wannabeamom

hi ladies how are you all doing??? dmn your bump looks lovely :)

placement let me go home a bit earlier today so i took the dog out for a lovely long walk...in the rain :) 

other than that ive not been up too much :) xx


----------



## Csunshine013

dmn lovely bump! Some babies you carry different.:thumbup:


west I go tomorrow at 8:30am so will be able to post early! wont be able to put a picture up until tomorrow night but he ho:shrug: Oh and by the way July babies are awesome!:winkwink:

wanna glad you had a nice day and lovely walk in the rain. LOL


Kell I will give you a buzz around 10am your time with the results. LOL

afm just moving along waiting for tomorrow to get here!:thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

Woohoo for getting a special call! I will be back from my prenantal apt by then to so perfect timing!!!


----------



## meldmac

Ohhh sexy bump there dmn!!

How is everyone else???

I'm exhausted haven't been sleeping at all in the last 3 days but otherwise ok. Not sure how I'm going to manage work for the next 2 months but I'll plow through I'm sure. 

Can't wait to hear about your scan Csunshine!! 

:hugs: to you all.


----------



## westbrja

Sooooo...the dentist pulled DF's wisdom tooth today and you swear he just had major surgery. I don't mean to be insensitive but he's a huge baby. I've heard more about this damn tooth then I care about. Will I get this much sympathy when I birth his baby by c-section? Suck it up and let's go is what I wanna tell him lmao! Sorry for the rant but I wish he'd go to sleep or something.


----------



## Kelly9

Poor guy! I was lucky my DH's wisdom teeth removal was super easy lucky SOB! I swelled and had bruising etc.


----------



## wannabeamom

ouchy that wisdom tooth sounds sore!!!

Meld i can totally relate to you on the sleepless nights!!! i was up at 2 and 3 for a wee then at 4 for good grrrrr it will all be worth it when the baby arrives!!

sunshine, cant wait to hear about your scan wooooooooooo hoooooooooo!!!

xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

cute bump dmn!
csunshine can't wait to hear about your scan! 
west, men just like to complain about pain lol!

so I'm officially is 2nd tri now :hapydance: can't quite believe it, I still feel like an imposter, like this isn't really happening lol!


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N that is exactly how i felt entering the 3rd tri felt like i was invading so i just stayed here lol and popped in there when i needed information or just generally to see how everyone was doing 

west so with you some men are just big babies my OH took himself off to bed yesterday when i called him lazy for not helping me all i got was im not well i asked what was up an upset stomach well i lost it i have another cold an infection in my throat and mouth but i still managed to put the bins out do the school run hoover cook dinner and wash up lol

Meldmac sorry your not sleeping well there really is nothing worse hope you get a good nights sleep soon 

wannabe isn't the 3rd tri toilet trips so much fun lol not 1st tri all over again only more frequent lol 

Csunshine cant wait to hear your news im still sticking with my 1st guess but i have been wrong loads of times so maybe i should of gone the opposite lol 

kelly hope your doing well 

afm well still feeling crap with another cold but the constant climate change is really not helping nice then cold then nice and raining it is everywhere at the moment still just living on soup as it is the easiest thing to swallow and my mouth and the ulcers are still quite bad so it is probably the best thing only tonight im making stew so im going to make it a bit more liquidy and then blend mine down in hope i can eat that and get some goodness from it at least lol


----------



## dmn1156

woo hoo just noticed im on the last box never even noticed thought it was tomorrow lol :happydance: :wohoo::yipee:


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for stew! I love me some stew about not, in fact my baby would probably love him some anything... soup does sound good though. Today is going to be busy for me, prenatal at 9 which I am back from went fab HB 150. then class from 1-4 then off to pick up my patient assignment at hospital then hopefully enough time to scarf something down then work 6-9 for training. Then home to do patient research then to bed asap which will likely be around 12 midnight then up at 5 am to go to hospital! Although I should get to see a surgery tomorrow so that will make day more interesting. Thankfully it is good friday this week so I get that day off and work on thursday was cancelled and rescheduled for mon next week then I work tues and friday and sat and sun and thats as far as i know. The store isn't opening till the 10th I believe so will get this weekend off at least. 

It's DH's a my 7 year dating anniversary on thursday to but I'll only see him for a couple hours so we'll do something the next day. Oh and got weighed in today at 137.5 pounds! Whoot! Still under 10 up but just barely! I have decided to try not to weight myself till my bump pic day so every tuesday to make life easier so I can keep tabs.

Sorry for the epic post, just waiting for csunshine to call with her news!


----------



## dmn1156

wow kelly busy day you have there exhausted just reading about it lol glad your weight is going so well im going to weigh myself in a little while i know i have not put on the usual 1lb a week for the last 6 weeks as not been well again lol so not really eating as much as i probably would or should lol cant wait to hear csunshines news lol


----------



## Kelly9

I know still haven't heard from her! Wondering if she'll call before I have to leave or if I should try her?


----------



## dmn1156

no update in her journal either try her lol


----------



## dmn1156

any news no update in her journal yet either


----------



## westbrja

Where's csunshine? She said she would post early. Shame on her for making us wait so long lol.


----------



## dmn1156

well i just weighed myself and i lost weight a whole 1 and a half pounds not not sure that is a good thing but then not been well so may explain it come on Csunshine we want to hear your news


----------



## meldmac

Mmmmm stew sounds good....I just ate 3 pieces of pizza and I'm still hungry!! :haha: At this rate I'll be bigger then a house by the end of the pregnancy. I think my baby really likes food as I seem to be hungry all the time.

Oh I think I have 3rd tri bathroom runs early...I'm up every hour to go to the bathroom it sucks. 

Hope everyone is doing well :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I am still sleeping through the night without having to pee so long as I go before bed. I do pee more during the day though! 

She finally called me! She hasn't posted here though... check her journal so you can see the news there, I don't want to steal her exciting news.


----------



## Melsue129

Yay Congrats to Csunshine... Soooo happy for you and your DH!!!! Fun fun fun... Have you been shopping yet?? LOL

Hi to everyone else.. I read thru the last few pages, but there was alot... Sounds like everyone is doing okay..

Havent been around much because works been crazy and home has been busy - we got a ton of rain again so everyones dealing with flooding again.. We had to pump out our back yard - it looked like a pond and water was getting into our shed... Im sick of rain already... It finally stopped which is good but cloudy, I want some sunshine!!!

Baby is good - went to the drs on Monday got weighed in and Ive gained 28 lbs already - and I think its all in the belly... Crazy.. so the dr told me to cut down on the carbs... UUUUUgggghhh but I love them soooo much... Im not a huge meat eater but I do like veggies... My biggest complaint was back pain - sciatia - when pain shoots into my butt and my leg wants to give out... and also DOES ANYONE ELSE HAVE THIS??? My lower belly hurts when I walk or when I move my hips, its really sore alot of the time...

Dr. scheduled me for an ultrasound on the 12th and another drs appt -so I will be seeing them every two weeks now... eeekkkk... Cant wait to see how big she is though... 

Other than that, Im trying to cut back on the ice cream and sugary snacks per drs orders but Its sooooo hard, I love my chocolate!!! :(

I hope all is well with you ladies.... :hugs:


----------



## westbrja

Melsue - Love the new pic! Cute bump too! I've noticed more aches and pains this time around. I think cuz this is baby #3 for me. It's the normal aches and pains just 5 months earlier lol. I can't believe your're at 30 weeks already.

Dmn - What have your docs said about the weight loss? Are they concerned?

Csunshine - I posted in your journal, but congrats again! I suck at gender guessing :growlmad:

AFM - My boobies are LEAKING!!! I just got them to stop from DS a few months before we got pregnant. WTF??? Oh well, I guess we're just getting ready early.

Hello to everyone! Enjoy the weather, if it's nice where you are. It's supposed to be sunny and high 70's today and tomorrow. I'm stuck inside at work for 12 hours both days :growlmad:.


----------



## dmn1156

West i think they were prepared to just leave me to suffer but after waking up today feeling even worse than i did when i went on monday i phoned them back and let them have a piece of my mind so they are getting another doctor to see me at 5.10pm today so only another 40 minutes to go but i am really annoyed that they have left me to constantly suffer i managed to eat stew last night but that was only because it was blended down into baby type food with a lot of gravy lol but at least we both would of gotten some goodness from it

sorry for the long post lol 

hope your all doing well


----------



## westbrja

Boy Dmn this pregnancy has really taken it's toll on you. I guess you'll get some relief here soon one way or another. Hopefully it's before baby comes so you don't have to suffer any longer. :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

:blush:
I'm so sorry ladies I thought I posted here:dohh:

We are on Team Blue!:happydance::happydance:

Couldn't be happier! 

dmn sorry your not feeling well, make those Doctors listen and refuse to leave until you get some relief!:growlmad:

Melsue you have a couple nice days headed your way and hopefully the moisture that just hit Wyoming moves south, it totally missed us in the NE corner of SD. Love the new pic!:thumbup:

Kelly you and I spoke yesterday. LOL 

Meld I know what you mean about being hungry constantly and the baby really liking food. LOL

afm just doing the day to day thing, I have really popped out:blush: I can't fit into my summer capri's well I fit everywhere but my belly :dohh: time for another belly band!

:hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Ladies well at last i got a really nice doctor that checked me over and basically was more than a little amazed after looking at the amount of times i had been to the doctor and been sent away with no treatment. He basically said the baby has pretty much taken everything i have and in doing so my immune system has been left quite depleted and he actually prescribed a 5 day course of antibiotics at long last and some pastilles for the infection in my mouth it made a nice change to actually see a gp that was prepared to help


----------



## Csunshine013

So glad you finally got a Dr worth a crap! Hope you can start feeling better soon!:hugs:


----------



## ItsMagic

laurajo24 said:


> oh my goodness!
> 
> i thought for a second i was in the ttc section again when i glanced at this thread!
> 
> I don't think i ever actually posted on the ttc thread (just a stalker...lol!) but its so nice to see some familar faces over here. I'm feeling really nervous about leaving ttc as i don't want to jinx anything! (does that sound silly or what?)
> Really looking forward to this wait! though i am already wishing weeks away so that i can see bubs on the scan!
> 
> :hug:

I know exactly how you feel. I feel like by starting to post on a forum, I'm going to jinx everything, and i'll end up miscarrying, or I'll go for my 8 weeks ultrasound and there will be nothing in there. I don't want to tell my family either because I'm afraid if I tell them that I'm going to jinx everything!


----------



## dmn1156

welcome itsmagic and happy healthy 9 months to you

thank you Csunshine i took the first dose when i got home and il take one before bed so im hoping with my long awaited lie in that i can have tomorrow i may just feel a bit better i dont like to take pills un necessarily but when you cant eat and your throat and mouth hurts loads and feel weak it is just a case of your body needs what it needs to recover on. As baby has taken all the goodness i have surely that will make her a super strong bub when she is born so 1 good thing i guess lol even if her mummy has felt crap for at least 6 out of 9 months lol


----------



## Kelly9

Glad they helped DMN

Welcome itsmagic good luck!

Melsue love the pic to! You're looking like on hot mamma to be!

As for me, didn't have patient research last night cause I was watching a surgery today, an abdominal hysterectomy! It was cool, got light headed when they started stitching her up though so went out and sat in the lounge! 

Also have had a sore throat for last 2 days and it's a bit worse today, not sure if it will develop into anything, I have stuffyness periodically but nothing that stays so not sure. My mom was afraid I got strep throat again, I sure hope not! I've had it enough! Taking the night off and relaxing, it's DH's and my 7 year anniversary (of dating) not our wedding although he is off to work soon so we got our cuddles in, got to run to grocery store and get easter treats and stuff for turkey on the weekend. I love holidays!


----------



## meldmac

Dmn so glad you finally got something! Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Kelly take it easy girl don't work yourself to hard with school/work!

Welcome ItsMagic!!

Melsue hope those long days go fast for you!

Hope everyone else is doing well :hugs:

I'm doing ok. Supposed to have a 3 day weekend this weekend but I'm 2nd on call so hope I don't get called in. I've had enough of work this week!!


----------



## dmn1156

meldmac hope you dont get called in would be nice to chill for the weekend 

kelly dont overdo it your such a busy bee 

Melsue glad your ok and doing well 

Csunshine hope your having a good day 


afm Thanks all for your support and listening to my constant ailments and moaning lol feeling a bit better today the throat is less painful but i have suffered with tonsilitas a lot since my teens the ulcers and mouth are a bit better and i managed some rice krispies with a lot of milk for breakfast so the pills are obviously starting to work i dont like taking them when im pregnant but baby is still moving around so all is good and only a 5 day supply so wont take long finish on monday hope your all having a lovely day


----------



## Csunshine013

dmn so glad you starting to feel some relief! :thumbup:


Hope everybody is having a lovely Good Friday and Easter weekend!:thumbup:

afm have to work today then off for the weekend but back at it on Monday. I'm having people over for dinner tonight for chicken enchilada's but that's not a for sure thing.:shrug:

I'll post scan pic's later tonight!:thumbup:


----------



## meldmac

Is it bad that I am excited over having chicken soup for lunch??? I smelled someone eating it yesterday at work and craved it since then so had to have some today and am genuinely excited about it :haha:


----------



## dmn1156

meldmac i have been living on chicken soup nothing wrong with getting excited if you really fancy it lol 

Thank you sunshine certainly starting to feel a bit better yippee


----------



## Melsue129

Yay Csunshine we are waiting for scan pics!!!!

DMN soo happy you are starting to feel better.. That virus really kicked your butt and has been for months you poor thing...

meld - you are funny -- I have the same cravings... If I see it I gotta get it for myself... TV commercials are my weakness...LOL

Hope everyone has a great weekend and easter!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

:rofl::rofl:

there is nothing wrong with getting cravings. LOL Yes commercials are the worst, thank goodness we don't have a Red Lobster in town or I would defo be broke from going there :dohh:


----------



## Kelly9

Tv commercials I have decided are aimed at pregnant women! There is just no other reason for having them, what a pregnant woman sees she wants! I bought a small cheesecake from the grocery store cause I saw it on tv and I still haven't had any! It's been like 3 or 4 days now. lol. I guess I will get around to it sooner rather then later. But I got an ice cream cake for DH's and my anniversary so will def eat that first. 

I have decided to weigh myself once and week and am finding that to be a good decision! Makes it easier to track what I gain each week then going up and down every couple of days. 

You thought the other day was busy? This weekend will be more busy! Going to paint the closet in the nursery and organize and store all that stuff we brought downstairs when we did the floors up here then just finished an assignment, am going to do my last assignment/paper tonight, got two online quizzes I will do tonight, cleaned the kitchen washed the dishes, will wash the floor today, did the laundry, tidied the living room and am going to clean the bathroom and hand wash my bras! Whew that was a lot to type. I have made a good dent so far but still have lots to keep me busy.


----------



## dmn1156

Hi ladies hope your all doing well and having a lovely easter weekend 

i have been really good and not eaten too much chocolate lol not been on for a few days i have been desperately trying to recover nearly there thankfully cant believe i only have 27 days left lets hope it goes quickly


----------



## Kelly9

Yes DMN I hope it does goes quickly so you can stop getting sick!

I got tons done yesterday and will finish off my list hopefully today. Very happy with how productive I was. Got pics of our crib and nursery to date in my journal.

I am off to pain hopefully the last coat in the nursery closet before I have to shove a turkey in the oven.

Happy easter!


----------



## dmn1156

Hi all how we all doing this lovely easter monday well weather could be better but hey cant have it all right lol. feeling much better today better than i have in months only the heavy backache feeling and bad pressing pains but i know they will go after baby is born so i can manage with them lol


----------



## Kelly9

Hey DMN! My easter was pretty good, productive but good. I realize now I can't do as much as I used to before I was preggo. I pushed my self to my limits yesterday and was so sore that my bump hurt on the sides! I am just glad I got so much done! Even when I go nuts and clean the house it shouldn't be near as hard with some of the bigger jobs done. Got the closet in the nursery all painted! Very excited about that and now have to figure out how I am going to instal the shelving I will need to buy. I am so excited the room is almost done, minus the baseboards. We'll get around to those eventually to, before baby is born for sure!

Anyway I am off to class shortly thank god I only have one today then home to study for exams.


----------



## dmn1156

kelly take it easy i am at the point where things hurt it can wipe you out when you do too much i did too much yesterday and boy did i pay for it lol


----------



## Kelly9

Yes I paid for it sunday, today resting helped so just a bit of muscle soreness like I went to the gym, nothing to bad.

On another note: I need to get a maternity bathing suit like really bad. I am getting my membership at the rec centre on thursday and don't want my belly sticking out. Hmm, not having much luck as of yet but think I want a halter one as it gives good support to boobies. Don't want to spend a lot though, walmart doesn't have maternity ones otherwise I'd go there.


----------



## meldmac

Kelly don't overdue it hon!

Dmn so glad you're feeling better!!

CSunshine how are you hon?

I'm doing ok. Really wishing I had a new bladder :haha: Baby's favorite spot seems to be on it and I keep thinking I'm going to pee myself everytime he bounces on it. I've come close to it a couple of times!:blush: Might have to invest in some depends :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

Meldmac that sucks! Baby kelly at least kicks my bladder after I have gone pee so no close calls yet but I can see it getting worse as he gets bigger!


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly hope you find a costume you like swimming is good exercise

meldmac can sympathise with baby on the bladder great fun eh lol 

well i certainly over did it today took the boys to a theme park well we walked there and all round the park and walked back im am absolutely done in now lol 

hope everyone else is doing well today


----------



## Kelly9

We bought our closet system yesterday so will be putting that up in the next couple of days but not till I have recovered more. Almost back to the normal which is good. Had a bad tummy ache last night not sure what that was all about. Oh also bought our bedding set online last night to I got a link in my journal to it. Got it for an awesome price!

Tenants woke me up at 7am this morning doing their effing laundry!!!! I was so mad and cranky I went down there and let the guy have it since the girl was in the shower. Who does laundry in a shared household at 7am? Told him no more laundry till 10 then shut off the machine. Also had to remind them that their lease was for one load a week and not the three she did, we have this limit set cause the washing machine is on it's last legs and we need it to last as once it's gone we won't be able to buy another for a while and when we do buy another it will be the expensive nice front loading kind and in that case we won't be letting them use the new machines at all so once they break thats it, it's off to the laundromat for them. DH and I do about 1 load every 2 weeks so we're not telling them they can't then doing more ourselves. We keep to the same rules. Ugh, I wish people would be more courteous.


----------



## wannabeamom

hi ladies how are you all??? got a quick question for you....

is it normal to get reduced movements at around 30 weeks?

normally the baby is very active and i feel him kick or prod every couple of minutes...yesteday he was very quiet and i felt him a few times but it was very light and this morning ive not felt him at all despite being awake from just after 3am, normally we play a game in a morning as he is always so active and he follows my hand around kicking it but ive not had the slightest of pokes from him in5 hours :( xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Not sure wannabeamom, do you have a doppler you can pull out to check hb with? Or maybe call midwife and ask?


----------



## dmn1156

Wannabe I have reduced movements since about that time it became more shuffling than kicks but if you don't get 10 kicks in 12 hrs then contact your midwife

Kelly how you doing today 

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## meldmac

wannabeamom said:


> hi ladies how are you all??? got a quick question for you....
> 
> is it normal to get reduced movements at around 30 weeks?
> 
> normally the baby is very active and i feel him kick or prod every couple of minutes...yesteday he was very quiet and i felt him a few times but it was very light and this morning ive not felt him at all despite being awake from just after 3am, normally we play a game in a morning as he is always so active and he follows my hand around kicking it but ive not had the slightest of pokes from him in5 hours :( xxx

Hon if you're worried get it checked out.


----------



## meldmac

Hope everyone is doing well.

Just got back from scan, details in journal. Baby is doing well and very active and everything is normal. I have more details posted in my journal if you'd like to take a look.


----------



## wannabeamom

Thanks girls, I phoned the midwife and she told me to go to the hospital for monitoring, after about 10 mins of monitoring he started moving around :) so all is well :) how is everyone doing? Xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Glad to hear it is all ok! 

I am doing ok, tired and have had belly pain for a couple days now, tried modifying my diet and am hoping it will go away. Might be the caffeine I allow my self most day as I had a sensitivity to that before. We'll see. Was afraid it was my gallbladder again so thats been scaring me. Have to work nights today and tomorrow in hospital and work tomorrow morning at my other job to so I will be busy the next couple of days.


----------



## dmn1156

Hi all sorry not been on for a few days been ina lot of discomfort 

wannabe glad all was well with baby they do tend to do that when you get to the hospital lol 

kelly hope your ok maybe you have picked up a bit of a stomach bug 

hope everyone else is doing well

afm well like i said had a lot of Braxton hicks but they have been really painful ones lately and actually walking and moving around has been a nightmare cos had a lot of pressure in my pelvis other than that im plodding along lol

hope you all have a lovely day


----------



## Csunshine013

Wannab so glad it's all good with little guy! :thumbup:

Meld off to read your journal, but :happydance::happydance: for all being good!

Kelly hope your tummy feels better soon!

dmn OMG 22 days are you sure they are BH?????? you could be starting labour. Hope your discomfort goes soon! Well should be going away real soon as you don't have much longer :hugs:

afm dd is home sick today. she puked all night so I haven't had much sleep due to changing bedding and making sure she was alright. 

:hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine sorry DD is sick nothing worse when they are sick everywhere. They are definitely BH as they are not regular just really uncomfortable i am on countdown now lol but tomorrow i am classed as term and hope she puts in an early apperance lol cant believe you are nearly 22 weeks already


----------



## Melsue129

hey ladies hopefully everyone is okay...

Wannabe - quite the scare... Im glad everything is okay - I have been having decreased movements too with my little one... the dr said to pay attention to her schedule - so in the morning she starts moving when I wake up and turn over in bed and then after I drink my oj i get some movement while Im sitting at my desk at work - sometimes I dont feel much all day - she probably sleeps and then the next stent is after I eat dinner - but its not like kicks anymore its her rolling around and stretching so it just feels like pressure rather than someone poking you with their lil toes from the inside... LOL...

DMN - times going by really really fast - holy cow!!! has the dr said there was a chance you could go early?? Any more BH contractions today??

I hope everyone else is doing great - as for me - we have paint on the walls in the nursery and moldings up - looks very cute... and my shower is not this sunday but next sunday Im soooooo excited!!! I keep checking my registry to see if anyones bought anything - Im sooo nosy... hee hee.... Well off to find a rug for the nursery this weekend and to put the furniture back in the room so I know what areas on the walls I can put up decals.... fun fun... Have a good day everyone!!


----------



## westbrja

Hey Everyone,

Sorry haven't been on much. Just been doing things around the house and a new school quarter started this week too. My Pathophysiology instructor is gonna be a piece of work. She's very interesting but a stickler too. Anyway, sorry I haven't went back and commented on everyone.

Melsue - Boy you're almost there! It seems like yesterday you were digging FRER's out of the garbage after 12 hours had passed. :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Dmn - Any signs yet?

Meldmac - Good news on the scan. Gotta jump over and check your journal.

Have a great day ladies!!!


----------



## dmn1156

melsue glad your doing well and the nursery sounds like it is really coming on

west sounds like your keeping busy 

no signs here just the BH which i get on and off most days other than that nothing i dont think il go early midwife says she cant see it lol


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all I am still around, busy long day today 16 hours and back at new job for 9 more tomorrow. Very tired. Belly has calmed down some, it wasn't a bug it was an ache probably from baby. I notice that my ribs are starting to hurt now that baby is getting so high, probably spreading them! I get fewer kicks to now but lots of rolling and stretching movements it feels so neat and weird at the same time. Got to sleep now.!


----------



## meldmac

Hope everyone is doing well. :hugs:

Lets just say I haven't had the best start to the 3rd tri last night. It's pretty much been a rough week. I've updated my journal for whoever would like to read.


----------



## westbrja

Hi Girls!!!

Dmn - How are you feeling?

Kelly - How's everything?

Csunshine - I've been meaning to ask you, what dose of Wellbutrin are you on? Is 300mg daily normal or okay to be taking? That's what I'm on and it seems to be working well. I seem to have mellowed out lol, DF thinks so too. :rofl::rofl::rofl:

AFM - I'm at work this weekend :coffee:. It's my last day of three. I've been feeling pretty good except baby has been lying on my sciatic nerve most days. I never noticed this with my other two. Sometimes I get up and my leg almost gives out on me. The bigger she gets the more painful it gets :cry:. My mom and I went shopping last evening and she bought the baby four outfits and me a shirt and a sundress. I'm so excited my maternity scrubs finally came in the mail. They are a little big in the legs but so much more comfortable.


----------



## dmn1156

Hi all hope your all having a lovely weekend 

west sorry baby is sitting on a nerve that is painful boo for work tho and great youe have more comfortable clothes to wear nothing worse than working in clothes that feel tight 

afm well still getting the BH on and off but i get them worse when i do my housework or do too much i seem to start off with a list of 2 or 3 things to do then end up doing far more lol starting to feel uncomfortable now tho have to go have blood tests done tomorrow for pre eclampsia and chlostatis think that is how it is spelt im getting really itchy skin and it is keeping me awake at night now so they want to do some tests as a precaution


----------



## Kelly9

Cholistasis or how ever you spell it is what I Had at 16 weeks, gallbladder inflammation. I would think you would def know you have it cause it was the worst pain in my entire life! I hope baby comes soon so that you can be comfy again!


----------



## dmn1156

Thanks Kelly this is some kind of liver problem they are checking for causes severe itching to the skin. I am currently just lay here trying to get comfy and visiting the bathroom every 30 mins lol so looking forward to the end lol. Spoke to my friend today she is now 3 days overdue and hating it can't say I blame her the last few weeks can certainly be the most uncomfortable lol hope your doing ok and had a good weekend


----------



## Kelly9

Jaundice? Are you yellow tinged? lol


----------



## dmn1156

No lol this is what they are testing for thought id copy and paste what i found make it easier lol 

(cholestasis) during pregnancy 

Mild itching is common in pregnancy because of the increased blood supply to the skin. In late pregnancy the skin of the abdomen is stretched and this may also cause itchiness. Wearing loose clothing may help.

Severe generalised itching, without a rash, particularly in the last four months of pregnancy may be the only sign of a more serious problem called obstetric cholestasis. This is a potentially dangerous liver disorder, which seems to run in families, although it can occur without any family history. It is important to contact your doctor if you have troublesome itchy because obstetric cholestasis may lead to premature labour, stillborn or serious health problems for the baby, and to an increased risk of maternal haemorrhage after the delivery.

If itching becomes severe, or you develop jaundice (yellowing of the whites of the eyes and skin), see your doctor. Itching which is associated with a rash may also need treatment if it is severe.


----------



## Mrs_N

hi girls, just checking in, life seems to have taken over, don't think I've switched my pc on in a week lol!
everything going well here - got my 16 weeks appointment tomorrow :thumbup:
hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Ok it must be a more general term and not just used for gallbladder. I hope all is well.


----------



## dmn1156

hopefully it will be the women that did my blood was brutal and for first time ever actually hurt my arm and it needed a plaster lol i pottered around doing a little weeding in the garden this afternoon thought the fresh air would be nice then came in when my back started to ache and had a really nice soak in the bath. Im on 2 weekly appointments still my next one is 38+3 so got to get my results from my gp 

Mrs N yay for 16 week appointment nice to hear your update and of course you get to hear the heartbeat


----------



## Kelly9

Back from scan, details in journal, but the short of it is, it was awesome!

I can't believe you're 16 weeks mrs n!!!! Thats nuts!


----------



## Mrs_N

kelly cholecystitis is inflammation of the gallbladder


----------



## Mrs_N

I can't believe I'm 16 weeks either! 
Update on all things me in my journal lol! 
Sproglet is doing well :thumbup:


----------



## westbrja

Hey Mrs N - Glad to hear you're doin well. Time is really flyin huh?

Dmn - Nice you got out for some fresh air.

I'm enjoying my 4 days off. Got an OB appt in a bit. Just a regular appt. It's always nice to hear the HB tho. Hope everyone is getting along well.


----------



## westbrja

Just got back from our appt. Everything looks good, I'm still measuring 2 weeks bigger. Lost 1 pound since last visit, but he's not too concerned about it since my overall weight is 10 lbs. He wants me to keep an eye on it tho.


----------



## dmn1156

Hey all hope your all doing really well all these appointments had to go read about lol 

Mrs N posted in your journal but cant believe 16 weeks is here for you already lol

Kelly posted in your journal too and happy viable day great milestone 

west i dont think it matters if you measure big so much as long as you follow the same pattern throughout your pregnancy and i lost 3lb in total and they dont tend too worry unless more is coming off than going on glad your appointment went well and lo is doing well 

afm getting tired now and everything is an effort at the mo lol but im plodding on through just to try and keep active or im going to gain a ton of weight in the next 2 weeks as i have got the munchies constantly lately lol on a good note had a nice lunch with some friends today and there new addition she waas totallt adorable and made me all excited about meeting my own lo could only manage soup tho as still getting acid reflux and the chemist never had my prescription in for the stuff the doctor gave me to try lol

anyway glad your all well il check back later


----------



## Kelly9

Mrs N I knew it was something like that, I never remember the stupid name! Anyway I am super tired ladies and up early again tomorrow, going to get some cuddles from my man now!


----------



## wannabeamom

hi ladies hope you are all well!!!

feel so miserable today :( its my birthday and i have to go to work :( i was fine till dh went out the door to work and now im all alone and feeling sorry for myself :(

xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

aw wannabe that sucks :hugs:
happy birthday though!


----------



## westbrja

Happy V-Day Kelly!

Happy Birthday Wannabe!

AFM - Its a beautiful day today so we're gonna do some yardwork. Not much else goin on. Kids are at school, yay! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Kelly9

Yes happy b day hun!!!!


----------



## dmn1156

Happy birthday wannabe sorry you have to work but hope you have a great evening later 

how is everyone else doing today it has been a bit chilly today andovercast but still better than rain lol


----------



## Mrs_N

it's been a lovely day here too - we've had a few recently, hoping the trend continues! Love that all the flowers & plants are finally coming out for spring, it's been a long winter!


----------



## Kelly9

Very windy here, wind warning windy. My poor little car was blowing all over the highway. Home now though with a crap load of work and studying to do so off I go. 

West if I don't get on tomorrow Happy V day to yoU!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

Happy viability day west! :happydance:


----------



## westbrja

Thanks girls! Yay for V-Day!! I have school today so not much exciting happening. All tho I do have to waitress for my aunt at a big dinner she puts on every year. Tom Izzo (MI State basketball coach) is speaking. I'll be on my feet all night...ugh!
Its another great day here, sunny and 70's. We got alot of yard work done yesterday. We tilled the space for our garden and mowed the lawn.


----------



## dmn1156

Happy viability day west hoe your doing well and feel ok 

Mrs N hope your not working too hard and get some rest 

kelly hope the studying is going ok you need to get some rest as well lol

afm thought i had gone into labour this morning i had reall bad period type pains and my back was really killing took me 10 minutes to walk downstairs but nothing else happened back is still killing me but no sign other than that i really must slow down and rest more i think im overdoing it i cant stop cleaning still did the car inside and out yesterday very bizarre lol but my bag is all packed now and ready to go when baby decides to put in an appearance lol


----------



## Mrs_N

Glad your bag is ready dmn!! Ooh it could happen any day now very exciting! 
West don't overdo it, make sure you put your feet up a bit (yes I need to take my own advice lol!) 

Well we are booking into antenatal classes in July yay! The ones after that ate September which is pushing it a bit I think! 
Not sure whether I might be feeling movements, getting some odd sensations low down, doesn't feel like wind or like stretching so think it might be baby!! Difficult when you're not quite sure what you are looking for though!


----------



## Csunshine013

Feels like it's been ages since I've been on sorry :dohh:

Wannabe happy belated birthday :hugs: hope it was a good one :thumbup:

Kelly and West Happy V-Day! :happydance::happydance:

Mrs N OMG your cruising right along!:thumbup: Yes you need to take your own advice and take it easy and put your feet up!

dmn WOOP WOOP so excited for you..... they say to walk and it brings it on faster, I walked with DD and tbh it didn't do anything for me. Good that you have your bag packed will be looking for an up date!


afm well loads happened this past week. DD had the stomach flu Last thursday and friday which came to me on Sunday and Monday(seriously thought I'd die) then it was DD's birthday on Tuesday and she has her kid party on Friday night, all about it in my journal but we are doing well and yes very windy here as well.

Hope your all doing well!

:hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N it feels like popping bubbles when baby first starts to move really weird sensation and quite low down too it probably is baby your feeling and it will get stronger with time 

Csunsine glad your doing ok sorry DD was sick i hate it when they are ill 

well im still here and apart from barely being able to walk at the moment the pain in my back and groin is killing me the midwife says it is the spd making an unwelcome return great stuff lol


----------



## Kelly9

Mrs N mine felt like gas pressure only I never farted it just faded away when baby stopped moving. 

Welcome back c sunshine

Dmn not long to go now! 

As for me, got to study beig lazy atm. One more day of clinical left and she is letting us go at noon ish! Instead of three pm so we're all going out for lunch and pop after. Woohoo!

Oh and told work about baby, they're all thrilled! Whew!


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly glad work were pleased over the baby puts your mind at rest enjoy your lunch tomorrow. Not long left no but feels like the longest bit ever lol


----------



## Kelly9

I keep thinking I am going to run out of time before baby comes! But some days do seem to drag.


----------



## westbrja

Wow lots of exciting stories. 

Dmn - You're getting soooo close. Glad ur bag is packed

Csunshine - Sorry your house was sick. Glad ur feeling better.

Mrs N - Yay for possible baby movements!

AFM - I'm done with the dinner tonite. It went well but I was running constantly for 5 hrs. My back and feet hurt! Just waiting for the dryer to stop then I'm heading to bed. Gotta be up at 6am for work. Take care everyone!


----------



## Kelly9

I cleaned my kitchen, decided to take a much needed night off. Will catch up with studying tomorrow. Gonna paint that last bit in the closet of nursery, the touch up spots then read my baby book and curl up in bed I think


----------



## aliza16

well i am new to this just found out i was pregnant it will be my first an have no ideas on anything if u can help and give me input it be nice thanks


----------



## wannabeamom

Hi girls thanks for the bd wishes had a good day in the end and work let me go early! Dh is full of cold so I'm trying to get rid of that for him before he gives it to me, keep making him take his med's!

Welcome aliza hope u are well anything u need to know just ask everyone here is friendly!!!

Got our antenatal class tomorrow so that should be fun! Hope dh's cold is better otherwise he may get chassed out the room by a load of pregnant women!!


----------



## Mrs_N

hi aliza congratulations! how far along are you?

ooh enjoy the antenatal class wannabe, can't wait for ours I'm very excitable at the moment haha!
having a bit of a rough day though - went in to work only to faint in the corridor so sent home sick. at least it means I don't have to work on call over the weekend ;) but I'd rather not be unwell. Have listened in to baby & sounds fine so I'm not worried just feeling a bit icky! Think it was baby telling me - slow down!
So yes I think these are movements, it feels like a gentle kneading on the inside of my belly! difficult to describe! :rofl:


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N sorry you got sent home hope your feeling better could be a way of your body saying your working too many hours hope you get some rest 

wannabe hope the classes go well enjoy

kelly glad you took a night of and chilled always nice to relax 

west you sound as busy as me lol get some rest ( need to take my own advice i know lol)

alize16 welcome evryone is great in here so ask away 


afm well i was kept awake till 2.30 am with reallt bad braxton hicks they were so painful oh and the usual acid reflux im getting but eventually they all wore off and i got some sleep it is definitely getting closer thought it is best to have everything ready in case baby come early cos my bump has certainly dropped now which is why im having a little trouble walking at the mo other than that im upto date on everything and am hoping to try a bit of swimming before the kids go bk to school on monday the water should help lol


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh dmn I am so excited for you! 
i hope you don't have too much longer to wait now that you are pretty uncomfortable


----------



## Csunshine013

Yes MrsN would think you're being told to rest up now!:thumbup:

dmn it's getting so close! I hope you have a nice swim!

afm it's skating party with sleep over tonight so wont be available much this weekend. I have soccer on Saturday and then I promised DH to work on the basement, I hate it when he says you should do this, if he would say please I would do something and not rebel. LMAO I'm so stubborn!


----------



## dmn1156

did not make it swimming so going to go in the morning acid indigestion kicked in and i could not shift so i sent oh to chemist for gaviscon advance but he came back with the wrong stuff so i phoned the chemist to see if it was safe in pregnancy and they said yes totally fine it was still gaviscon but a duouble action one well i have got relief from acid reflux for the first time since about 10 weeks pregnant i feel so relieved it is great lol still burping loads but no pain and burning :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine im like that dont blame you need to take it easy too lol i seem to say that a lot lately lmao i hope the skating party goes well men are such a pain sometimes and please seems to drop out of there vocabulary most of the time my OH always comes and offers to help after he has heard the hoover and knows all the work is done makes me so annoyed lol


----------



## Mrs_N

:thumbup: good news dmn!

yeah my hubby does that too - he'll wait until I've just about finished the washing up/hanging out the clothes/hoovering and then say 'do you want a hand?' he swears he doesn't do it on purpose :shrug:


----------



## Melsue129

westbrja said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Sorry haven't been on much. Just been doing things around the house and a new school quarter started this week too. My Pathophysiology instructor is gonna be a piece of work. She's very interesting but a stickler too. Anyway, sorry I haven't went back and commented on everyone.
> 
> Melsue - Boy you're almost there! It seems like yesterday you were digging FRER's out of the garbage after 12 hours had passed. :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Dmn - Any signs yet?
> 
> Meldmac - Good news on the scan. Gotta jump over and check your journal.
> 
> Have a great day ladies!!!

West - you are tooo funny!!! Im glad I went back a week to see what I missed... you made me laugh... Hugs


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N i swear they do do it on purpose far to convenient i think lol


----------



## Melsue129

OMG DMN - sounds like any day now your lil girl is going to make an appearance... YAY!! Do you know if you will have access to the internet in the hospital or are you giving birth at a birth center or at home?? Sooo excited for you!1

Wannabe - Happy Belated Bday - sorry I missed it - lifes been nutty....

So glad you all are doing great... my brains mush..

meld - I have many times during the day that this lil one is punching my bladder and I have to sit still and concentrate to hold back the pee I swear im going to have an accident one of these days...

Kelly loved your new scan pic in your journal

Mrs N - take it easy... hopfully you are okay from fainting... eeekkk

csunshine - glad everythings going good...

sorry if I forgot anyone... i skimmed over everything... 

asm - we had our last ultrasound on Monday - she is weighing in at 4lbs 5oz.. which is a really average baby the dr said thats great - she said if she stays average from here on out then she will be 7lbs 4oz when she is born... So Im happy with that... Her heartrate was 120bpm and we saw her practicing her breathing and moving around - yawning... its so great to watch your little one on the screen but Im dying to meet her already... I talk to her everyday and sing to her.. its crazy Im already attached thats for sure...
So my shower is this sunday - sooooooo excited, cant wait... Our nursery is done!!! we have the crib built, rugs laid down, all of the dressers in and paint and moldings on the wall.. it looks soooo pretty my husband did a wonderful job, Im so proud of him - he had to make sure it was perfect for his lil girl he said... I'll put up some photos after I get my bedding in from the lady that is making it.. cant wait... 3 more weeks until that is done but in the mean time I will have to go thru the shower gifts next week and put them all away and find places for all it... Soooo excited... I'll take some photos of cute things that I get so I can show you gals...

Hope everyone is having a great day and cant wait to hear that DMN is actually in labor and has that beautiful lil girl in her arms... :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Melsue im sure it wont be long but when is anyones guess im sure il make the midwife on tuesday tho lol at least il find out if she is engaged or any where near ready to come lol but it is all promising i cant wait now to meet her you get all these pictures in your head and they are always a complete surprise lol glad your doing well you sound all organised and ready to go yourself lol


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh mel can't wait to see pics, I love nursery pics! sounds like little one is right on track :thumbup:
yay for your shower too!


----------



## meldmac

:hi: sorry haven't been around lately work has been mad lately and I'm beat

I will properly catch up soon I promise!! :hugs: to you all!


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all! Still haven't studied, going to start soon.

Mrs N I pretty much fainted on shift at hospital to once, it's a pregnancy thing as much as and overworked thing. Only happened once and then I got lightheaded once and sat down right away.

DMN glad the heartburn is being treated! I had it for about a week then it went away, now I only get it if I eat something spicy. I chew rolaids mostly. 

Melsue I can't wait to see your pics! I love nursery pics to. Glad you liked my 3D pic, I was amazed by it. Makes me hope she gives us peaks at 3D again for my final private scan. Speaking of which I need to book that soon. 

We're going home in three weeks! I can't believe it! I am so excited, my shower was moved to may 8th so it will be the day we get there, so three weeks away! I already got a mailed baby shower gift, was very surprised! I will take pics to but likely won't post till I get back, I will try to get online when back home but it won't be as often I think. 

Well I should study, I really really should... finding the motivation has been hard! Oh and I am done my clinical for this semester!!!!!! WOOHOOO!


----------



## westbrja

Hey all, really hittin the books tonite so I'm not gonna comment to everyone...sorry!

Went to some friends house today and fished in their pond. Then we had a BBQ. We all had a great family day. 

Dmn - Any new changes yet? Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Kelly9

I am sick of studying! Are you in exams to west? Mine start tomorrow. Nervous but at the same time don't care anymore. I just want a relaxing night.


----------



## dmn1156

Wow Ladies so much to tell you all well im suffering far more now than i did before i got taken into hospital on saturday and had to have an emergency ceasarean baby had gone into fetal distress and had the cord wrapped around her neck and the placenta had ceased functioning which is partly why i had some weight loss Lucie was safely delivered by c section at 13.36 on saturday 17th weighing 7lb 1oz she is really tiny and none of her clthes fit they absolutely swamp her bless her but she is here safely thanfully and that is the main thing hope your all doing well and are having a lovely day il go check your journals shortly


----------



## wannabeamom

Oh my god dmn huge congrats!!!! Glad lucie is doing well can't wait to see pics, make sure u are getting plenty of rest xxxxx


----------



## Csunshine013

dmn1156 said:


> Wow Ladies so much to tell you all well im suffering far more now than i did before i got taken into hospital on saturday and had to have an emergency ceasarean baby had gone into fetal distress and had the cord wrapped around her neck and the placenta had ceased functioning which is partly why i had some weight loss Lucie was safely delivered by c section at 13.36 on saturday 17th weighing 7lb 1oz she is really tiny and none of her clthes fit they absolutely swamp her bless her but she is here safely thanfully and that is the main thing hope your all doing well and are having a lovely day il go check your journals shortly

OH dmn so glad it all turned out! :hugs::hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance: 
I can't wait to see pictures!:thumbup: 7lbs is a nice weight, and you know she will defo grow into her clothes. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

So glad your ok and Lucie is too! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

thank you ladies il post pics in the morning only got discharged from hospital this afternoon and need to upload them lol


----------



## meldmac

dmn! I'm so happy your baby girl is safe and sound in your arms now big congrats!!! :hugs: Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats dmn!!!!!


----------



## westbrja

Oh Dmn! How exciting to hear Lucie has arrived. Glad you're both doing well and can't wait for pics.

Actually Kelly, this is week 3 of a new quarter. 7 more weeks to go. Good luck testing.


----------



## Kelly9

Haha, west you're schooling screws me up, can't make heads of tails of it. One exam down it went ok two to go, just wrapping up studying for the night for the one tomorrow. Fence guy came and gave us a quote, a bit higher then what I thought so will get some more otherwise I just want it done.


----------



## Mrs_N

:yipee: :yipee: congratulatins dmn on the arrival of little lucie :yipee: hope you are both doing well :hugs:

17 weeks today :happydance: getting closer to that halfwAy point!


----------



## westbrja

Kelly9 said:


> Haha, west you're schooling screws me up, can't make heads of tails of it. One exam down it went ok two to go, just wrapping up studying for the night for the one tomorrow. Fence guy came and gave us a quote, a bit higher then what I thought so will get some more otherwise I just want it done.

I know, it took awhile for me to get used to it too. The only difference is instead of three 16 week semesters, we have four 10 week quarters.


----------



## dmn1156

right ladies hope your all doing well first night was a little strange and was in some discomfort certainly not easy having a c section not what i wanted either but it was for her safety or they said she would not of made it so quite a distressing thought and they never gave me time to get anyone with me either so i was on my own to boot but i have a beautiful healthy little girl now and i am so thankful for that here are a few pics 

all your tickers seem to be moving along nicely

here are some pics
View attachment 76592


----------



## Csunshine013

dmn she is just beautiful!!!!!!

So glad you are both doing well! I can only imagine how a C feels hopefully you heal quickly! Try and not do too much!:hugs:

Again just beaudtiful!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

thank you sunshine it feels really crappy at the moment and it is so limiting as well and i hope i heal quickly too just so i can pick her up freely cos i just love her to bits and could sit cuddling her all day


----------



## meldmac

dmn she is stunning!!!! Send her lots of :hugs: and :kiss: her way!!!


----------



## dmn1156

Thank you meldmac she is really adorable i cant stop looking at her lol hope you doing well x


----------



## Kelly9

She is quite beautiful DMN, I am so happy they got to her and everything turned out well. I hope you heal quickly to!


----------



## wannabeamom

Ahhh she is soooo gorgeous!!!! Bet u can't stop looking at her!!!

I have been given the day off today so plan to finish my uni work then finish stripping babies nursery ready to decorate at the weekend :) xx


----------



## wannabeamom

Just thought that 2 out of 3 of my bump buddies have had there babies :)


Could be ne next :) :D


----------



## Kelly9

That is true, 2 of mine have had their now, do I take them off my bump buddie list?


----------



## Csunshine013

I'm not sure how that goes, I think when you go they are still your bump buddies. So they can tell everybody that you've gone into labour or something like that :shrug:

Hope your all doing well!:thumbup:


----------



## shawnie

dmn1156 said:


> Wow Ladies so much to tell you all well im suffering far more now than i did before i got taken into hospital on saturday and had to have an emergency ceasarean baby had gone into fetal distress and had the cord wrapped around her neck and the placenta had ceased functioning which is partly why i had some weight loss Lucie was safely delivered by c section at 13.36 on saturday 17th weighing 7lb 1oz she is really tiny and none of her clthes fit they absolutely swamp her bless her but she is here safely thanfully and that is the main thing hope your all doing well and are having a lovely day il go check your journals shortly

YAY congrats! Awww shes sooo cute! I am so glad shes ok and you are too. Give her kisses. How exciting!


----------



## Kelly9

hey shawnie is kaylee home yet?


----------



## shawnie

Kelly9 said:


> hey shawnie is kaylee home yet?

 Nope not yet =( Doc keeps saying "two weeks" I call him a bird "tweeks tweeks tweet tweet" lol sound it out sounds better then typing it. I am hoping she gets to come home next week. will see... I am reminded each and every day her due date isn't till May 7th. I have not forgot that hahaha but they remind me of it hahahah

Hope things are going great for you. a boy??? How exciting and fun!


----------



## dmn1156

wow shawnie she looks lovely hope you can take her home soon. And thank you she is doing fine me im slow going some days are good others not so great


----------



## Melsue129

OMG DMN!!!! I was thinking about you this weekend.... Im glad you and the baby are okay... She is beautiful... Sooo freakin cute!!! sooo happy for you... So give us details if you wouldnt mind - what happened on Saturday?? Did you wake up with pains - did your water break? Were you starting to have pains on Friday?? I love to hear how it all happen because everyone is totally different... I hope you start feeling better soon, they say once you get over the first week or two after a c-section you will be fine...

Wannabe - Im the only bump you have left and the weeks are flying by now....

I hope everyone else is doing great!! all of our tickers are tickin fast!!!! LOL

Had our shower on Sunday it was great - got lots of clothes - some I had to return because I already have a ton of hand me downs... But we still have some big purchases to make like the mattress, monitor, glider chair you know... The big stuff... Oooohhh dont forget the breast pump... Crazines.... Oh we went to the Breastfeeding class lastnight, me and DH - there was only 2 other girls there so my DH was a little uncomfortable at first, it was kind of funny.. But the teacher actually brought up a bunch of different things Daddy can help with when it comes to breast feeding and that made me happy.. At the end of the class he was the one asking all of the questions... It was cute... and then he said - wow I didnt realize how much stuff went into breastfeeding - so Im glad he is going to understand what Im going to be going thru... I know its a going to be a rough road at first but Im determined..... LOL

Well have a great day ladies and DMN - details!!!!!!


----------



## shawnie

dmn1156 said:


> wow shawnie she looks lovely hope you can take her home soon. And thank you she is doing fine me im slow going some days are good others not so great

 Im crying now, your little gal is so perfect too! Im so happy for you.. I am an emotional bat case already LOL I found out today Kaylee gets to come home next week but with monitors. We do the whole sleep over the day before. They said on Sunday or monday we will know for sure when she can come home. Friday will be 3 months in the NICU.


----------



## Mrs_N

Oh shawnie that's fantastic news! :happydance: it will be so wonderful to have her at home finally


----------



## Mrs_N

oooh think I might be feeling some movements today! got a strange rolling/fluttery sensation really low down. it's not gas so could be baby!!


----------



## Melsue129

Mrs. N Im sure its the baby I got my first movements at 15 and half weeks... it always felt like gas pains but no gas came out.. LOL... Yay for Movements... wait until you can see your belly move, its sooo cool..

Shawnie Im soooooo happy for you and kaylee - it is going to feel great to be able to bring her home... thats wonderful news...

How is ms. dmn doing today with Lucie??? Im sure your busy with the lil one so you arent on b&b so often... LOL


----------



## dmn1156

Hi all been in a lot of pain today they only gave me paracetemol for pain relief and some days they just dont help

Melsue the story is this i had been leaking everytime i got up to go to the bathroom in the mornings but the midwife said baby was in an awkward position and it was just urine leaking so i never thought more about it then on thursday i had really bad acid and got some contractions but they stopped and i went to sleep then same on friday night but friday night i was not really feeling any movements and on saturday morning i had a drink then sat down but my back was in so much pain i could barely walk and i still had felt no movement so i phoned the hospital and they said to go in so they could do a heart trace on the baby make sure all was ok. They checked babys position and said her back was against mine causing the pain and she was on top of the pelvis so i got put on the monitor for about 20 mins they came and checked and then went away again but in the meantime i was getting contractions so then 2 midwives came and checked the trace and said i needed to get checked by the doctor he came along rather quickly did an examination by which point babys heart rate was over 180 he said that some of the waters had broken previously and baby was in distress and i needed an emergency c section now and well it all went down hill from there cos i just remember getting tugged and pulled about and needles put in was wheeled down to theatre and was given an local anestethic and thankfully she was delivered not long after and he said i had been lucky as another 24 hours would of been a different ending the placenta had ceased functioning some of the waters had gone and the cord was round her neck. Im glad i went in when i did and paid attention to my body for a change instead of trying to push myself she is safe and well and that was all that mattered to me 

Mrs N how you doing today it certainly sounds like your lo is on the move they will get more regular now 

Shawnie so glad baby Kaylee is coming home soon bet your really excited 

sorry for the long post and hope your all doing well


----------



## Csunshine013

me jumping up and down clapping


Yeah Shawnie so glad little Kaylee is getting to go home!:thumbup: what an awesome feeling!

dmn wishing you a speedy recovery!

melsue yeah for the shower and loads of clothes!:thumbup:

Mrs N WOOO HOOOO for movement! It's my very favorite part of being pg!

Kelly hope you test went well today!:thumbup:

wannabe hope your doing well!

afm just sitting here at work getting the crap kicked out of me :dohh: he was so quiet the last couple of days he is defo making up for it now!:haha:

:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Exam went well! DONE AND DONE!!!! for now...

mrs n isn't it a crazy cool feeling? 

Get better dmn! I hope you heal fast!


----------



## shawnie

oh how I miss you all so much! Glad your ok DMN! Kaylee gets to come home Tuesday if shes a good girl which she is heehee my brother in law is gonna get his friend to drive the lemo to pick us up from the hospital! He is so funny. He said shes gonna go home with the whole family hahaha


----------



## Melsue129

Awe Shawnie thats sooo sweet of him...

DMN - thanks for the details - its always great to hear other experiences and to learn from others experiences too!! Scary but its wonderful that she is out and safe and healthy... and beautiful!!! So happy for you and thanks for sharing....

Csunshine - yay for getting the crap kicked out of you!! LOL

Mrs. N hope you are feeling more and more movement as the days go by.... :)

afm Im okay - very overtired... been going and going all week havent been to bed before midnight... uugh.. Im feeling it today - I have maternity shoot tomorrow at my photographers studio so I need to be well rested for that cant have bags under my eyes..... LOL Well hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## dmn1156

your welcome melsue i think it certainly makes you more aware as well cos sometimes you get so busy and forget to listen to your body and i was so pleased i was tuned in enough to my body and her movements to realise something was not right make sure you rest 

kelly glad your exam went well im getting there it is just slow going had the stitches taken out today but at least a lot of my other pregnancy symptoms have gone lol 

Shawnie really pleased your little girl is going home that will be such a relief 

hope everyone else is well


----------



## Csunshine013

So very happy happy to Shawnie! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Oh and to have her first ride in a Limo. :dohh: she'll never come down from that. LOL

Mel get some rest for your shoot.

kelly yeah for good marks!:thumbup:

dmn hope your doing well! 


afm just cruising along. not much to report. DH is being a arse this week, I think it's just because he gets bored from nothing to do. So he takes it out on me. ARGH!!!!


----------



## westbrja

Hi girls!

Feeling like crap right now. Doc gave me a antibiotic for sinus infection or strep. Not sure which one.
Shawnie - So glad to hear Kaylee is coming home.
Dmn - How's the baby and you?
Melsue - Boy you're getting close.
Kelly & Csunshine - How are you gals?
Mrs N - Yay for baby movements!

Sorry ladies, but I'm beat and going to bed now. Hopefully meds kick in soon. Goodnight!


----------



## Kelly9

I'm sad and worried, just found out my friend who is pg might be having a miscarriage, woke up to lots of blood etc so now she has to wait till tuesday for a scan. She just had a scan at 9 weeks and baby was fine, on the tuesday of her next scan she would be 10 weeks. I know the chances are lower for mc at 9 weeks especially since she saw the HB just a couple days ago so I hope her baby is fine but now I am all sad and worried for her.


----------



## meldmac

:hugs: Kelly sending lots of positive vibes her way that it's not a mc. All you can do is be there for her sweetie.

Hope everyone else is doing well. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: kelly hope your friend and baby are okay :hugs:

well I just got a little kick from baby - not a flutter of wriggle but a proper little kick! I'm made up, my heart just melted a little! :cloud9:


----------



## Kelly9

I've updated about her in my journal but long story short, I think she'll be ok, granted I am no doctor. I will be positive till tuesday at least!


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N yay for proper kicks they are the best 

Kelly hope your friend is ok 

west hope you feel better soon. We are doing ok im getting there trying to move about more


----------



## westbrja

Hey Ladies!

Where is everyone? I had to search forever for this thread.
Dmn - I'm sure you are busy with the new baby. How are you all?

AFM - Whoo Hoo for double digits today!!! I'm feeling much better. Had a hospital visit Monday night. I had a strong burning pain above my previous c-section incision. It happened about 3 times that day. Long story short doc said it was probably scar tissue that is being stretched by my growing belly lol. Baby was fine and no uterine tearing.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Kelly9

Hey I was wondering about the thread to. 

My friend is ok, her baby is safe inside her to and she is 11 weeks not 10 like they first thought.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hello ladies

I finally made it!! And naturally too . . . we were on the countdown to IVF . . . and well here we are. I've had a scan at 5w6d and it was great. Obviously have a way to go as will have the CVS at around 11 weeks for the genetic condition that took Mollie from us.

It's so good to hear you are all doing so well.

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

OMG butterfly :happydance: so so thrilled for you yippee!! :yipee:


----------



## Kelly9

BUTTERFLY! That is SO AMAZING! I am super happy and thrilled for you! There are a few of us miracle pregnancies out there!


----------



## westbrja

Congrats Butterfly and best wishes on your test results.

Kelly - Glad your friend is ok

I'm off to bed since I have to work tmw. As soon as I get out DF, his mom, and I are headed to Chicago for the nite. My OH is from there. It will be a short trip but I'm excited to get away and see his family.


----------



## Mrs_N

Have a lovely time west & I meant to say yay for double figures!!


----------



## wannabeamom

hi ladies how are you all??

congrats butterfly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i am now officially a lady of leisure :D

completed my uni course on wed so am now officially a fully qualified childrens nurse yipeeeeeeeee (although a unemployed one at that lol but at least i have time to look for a job when baby arrives!!)

new bathroom is finished and babies nursery is ready, we are now decorating the hall stairs and landing so once thats done we will be all ready for him to make his appearance!!

been having braxton hicks alot during the nights which have kept me awake grr at least its giving me a little taste of what to expect although im sure actual labour is alot worse!! sorted my birth plan on wed but feeling pretty open to all options as i have no idea how much pain there will be and how i will cope so im open to all options on pain relief
xxx


----------



## Kelly9

sounds like a good plan wanna, I"m going in with an open mind to. Figure its the best way to not freak out if things change!


----------



## Mrs_N

yay, getting close now wannabe! :happydance: 
I'm with you on being open minded, but I am soooo not keen on an epidural! still, never say never, but I'd love to do it without.


----------



## Mrs_N

we've been busy buying stuff recently - got our moses basket & bedding, and ordered a nursing chair yay! will pop some pics in my journal :)


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for shopping! We won't be getting anything besides the shower stuff for the most part till we get back at the end of may from our holidays so everything else will have to wait. Although I am looking forward to the shower and the rest of the shopping. Will try and find something cute and Nova Scotian for our baby boy.


----------



## dmn1156

wow had a few pages to read lol glad your all doing well 

Butterfly huge congratulations to you im really happy you made it here 

West glad your doing well were doing ok apart from i have a severe headache every day but hopefully that will go when my full blood count returns to normal it is still quite low apparently on iron tablets to help 

Mrs N yay for shopping will pop by your journal for the pics 

kelly how are things going with you have you slowed down yet 

wannabe dont do too much at once not long to go now 

all your tickers seem to be flying by lol. Well i finally got a home and figured out how to start a journal quite easy really when i looked at it properly lol hope your all having a realaxing weekend


----------



## Mrs_N

urgh I think I overdid it yesterday and I'm paying for it today!
we have been busy picking out paint colours for all our new rooms - work starts this weekend on Project B - that is building a wall in our spare room to separate off the bathroom, and doing the nursery up. We've got paint colours all over the walls to try and pick, it's so difficult! Love the challenge of doing 3 rooms at once too haha! 
All very exciting though. 

dmn off to check out your journal :thumbup:


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N just dont be doing to much lol with the paint cant you use a light sand or beige would look lovely with the furniture you have for nursery


----------



## Mrs_N

I won't be - sister and her partner are coming up to build the wall, and hubby will be assisting! 
I'll be making tea and directing from the sideline lol!
Yup we are planning on a neutral beige colour for the nursery, maybe with a green feature wall. then we also have to decide for the new bathroom and guestroom!


----------



## dmn1156

good tea duty is always better lol. good luck on choosing a colour for the bathroom and guestroom i still have tester pots from doing my living and dining room lol must have put 10 different colours on the wall


----------



## Mrs_N

even with great big patches on the wall it's so difficult to tell what it'll look like covering the entirity of the walls! 
still, we'll get there eventually and there's no desperate rush


----------



## dmn1156

no true but i got impatient lol once i started it i thought it will look so nice when it is finished lol


----------



## westbrja

Hey Girls!

Well we got in from Chicago around 10pm last night. Had a great time, just wish we could have stayed longer. We plan on going back one more time before baby comes, maybe around 4th of July. It's a 3 hour drive so I don't want to be too far from home too late in my pregnancy.

I have a OB appt tmw cuz they found protein in my urine and I have had some recent swelling. Anxious to hear what they say since I had PIH (Pregnancy Induced Hypertension) with my last pregnancy. I just hope everythings okay and this isn't the start of preeclampsia. We can't afford for me to go off on bedrest 14 weeks early :cry:. Sorry to go on about myself I'm just really worried.

Mrs N - I love the bedding and furniture.

Dmn - Hope the headache eases up for you.

Hope all is well with everyone else. I'll jump on tmw to update you about my appt.


----------



## dmn1156

West hope your appointment goes well and it is nothing to serious


----------



## westbrja

Just testing my new avatar pic :) I feel as big as I look lmao.


----------



## wannabeamom

Hi girlies, well didn't get as far as we hoped with the decorating as once we had took the wallpaper off the paint underneath started chipping so had to start stripping that off too!! So today's plan is to finish that then start undercoating everywhere, it wouldn't be so bad but dh wants to do all the banisters, doors dado rails and everywhere, it feels neverending!! 
Had more bh last night I'm convinced little one isn't gonna last another 6 weeks! Keep telling him he's gotta bake for at least another 3!! 

Mrs n hope your decorating is going well, it's so exciting buying all the stuff for the room!!

Xxxx


----------



## westbrja

Appt went fine. I have trace amts of protein and she's not concerned. The swelling is minimal and expected. I'm 26 1/2 weeks but measuring 29 lol. She thought the burning is muscles stretching and wants me to get a maternity belt. That will also help with the sciatic nerve pain too. Off to school now.


----------



## Mrs_N

love the new pic west! glad your appointment went well & they are not concerned that it's anything more serious, thats great news :thumbup:

wannabe I know what you mean with the decorating - doing all the prep and woodwork takes forever, the actual putting colour on the walls is like the finishing touch lol!


----------



## emzky90

Hi guys got my BFP on saturday! Did one fri afternoon and 1 sat morn! both bfp! Workd out i'm about 5/6 weeks eeeee!


----------



## Mrs_N

congrats on your bfp emzky90 :happydance: 

19 weeks today, yay! :happydance: only 1 more week until half way - wow it really is flying by! I never believed it would during 1st tri!


----------



## dmn1156

yay Mrs N nearly half way 

congrats emzky90

how is everyone doing today


----------



## Kelly9

I can't believe you're almost half way mrs n! 

I am 27 weeks today! Eek! Just posted my first third tri bump pic! 

Also going on holidays on friday!!!! Eeee, thats why I haven't been on lately I have been so busy between work, school and packing and cleaning the house!

As for renovations we have baseboards to put in the upstairs and the fence on one side to build but that will all be done when we get back. I am to busy to even think of it now! Got a midterm thursday for a class I just started yesterday. 256 pages to read! Got to get to it!


----------



## Mrs_N

Wow that's a lot of pages, better get Reading! 

Yeah I know it's mad how quickly the weeks go by - I can't believe you are in 3rd tri!


----------



## Kelly9

I still feel like I am not far along enough, I feel like I've been pg forever. When I get back from vacation I'll only be 30.5 weeks and that doesn't seem far along either even though I know it is. Weird.


----------



## Mrs_N

Lol I know what you mean - looking back it's gone fast but looking forwards there still seems an age to go! 
We are on the countdown to scan day here - 8 days to go! :happydance:


----------



## westbrja

Well girls, it looks like I have gestational diabetes. Never had it with either of the other 2 babies. Here I was worrying about my blood pressure and it ends up being something totally different. Guess that explains the headaches. Ugh!!!


----------



## westbrja

Kelly did we move another box? It looks like it but I can't remember.


----------



## Kelly9

Yes west we got our third tri box at 26+5. Sucks about the GD, whats the next step with that? You don't want to have a big baby!

mrs n that is so exciting! I remember being all giddy and nervous leading up to our gender scan. Are you finding out the gender?


----------



## dmn1156

Hi hope your all doing well Just put a new photo of Lucie in my journal and a little update on how we are getting on 

Hope everyone is having a great start to the weekend


----------



## Melsue129

hey ladies.. I could only go back sooo far... lots of action happening.. life's been soo crazy for me with work we are in our busy season so by the time I have a few minutes its time to go home and when i get home I avoid the computer because Im on it all day... But I do think about you all everyday... I hope everyones doing great..

West sorry to hear about the diabetes.. jsut make sure you eat all of the right things - i had a friend get told she had it and she changed it by just changing her diet... I hope they just watch it and make sure you are taken care of.... Big hugs..

Mrs. N and Kelly - you gals are coming along thats for sure.... time is flying... 

Wannabe - how are you??

DMN love the photo of Lucie in your journal.. !!! hope you are recovering okay....

Well Im getting bigger by the day - sooo excited to meet her... down to 4 weeks left.... yikes... I have come down with another nasty cold... Ive been sick for days yuck!! Im hoping to recouporate this weekend... On top of being sick Ive been exhausted alot of the time so I try to take naps when I can... sooo ready to meet my lil girl and get my body back to normal.... Ive reached that point already, is that bad?? we have been going to birthing classes which have been fun - my DH is actually the class clown, who would of known... he makes me laugh... soo funny... but he also gets involved to ask some good questions... 

I think we decided that on delivery day we want to do this on our own with the dr and nurses... Both of our Mom's have been wanting to be in the delivery room and pushing to be at the hospital and I feel bad but I really only want my DH there so we can concentrate on breathing and laboring, ect without having to entertain anyone or have to listen to their chatter... Then I also feel like we need some time to bond with Liana after she is born because Im going to breastfeed right after she comes out... soooo is it really bad to tell them they are going to have to wait?? I feel awful but its jsut how we want it to happen.... Im sure they wont be happy about it but they will have to wait and see her a few hours when we are done with our bonding... I need to be a lil selfish after this long pregnancy, right???

Well I hope everyone is doing great.. I'll check in this weekend!! promise....


----------



## westbrja

Hey girls, how's everyone? 

Melsue - Wow 4 weeks huh? Your birthing plan is just that "YOURS". Don't feel bad at all for making your day the way you and OH want it. This day will only happen once so enjoy it to the fullest. I'm sure ur mom and mil will understand.

Kelly - At this point my GDM is all diet controlled. Hopefully it doesn't get worse. I'm only at 10 lbs so far and hopefully this pregnancy is like the last 2. I only gained 15 with DD and less with DS. Cute bump pic too. I wouldn't worry abt ur weight too much at all. Ur bump is tiny and ur doing great. I kno 2 u it probably feels huge but ur not lol.

Dmn - Great to hear you and Lucie are doing well.

Mrs N - good luck on ur scan.


----------



## Kelly9

Melsue I would say there is nothing wrong with that. I am allowing my mil in the room with DH and I but she had to promise to leave if I asked and to stay waist up! :rofl: I don't need her seeing all that. 

I can't believe you have less then a month less. Thats scary cause once you and wanna deliver I'm next aren't I with west? EEk!!!!

Well we're winding down, waiting for our ride to the porter to catch our plane home. Baby shower tomorrow and i am so excited. Still waiting on the DH to finish his chores before we leave. I told him he's not coming if they're not done! 

My stomach has been bugging me today, been sore have had heartburn and a headache. Got some tums on hand they help as the heartburn isn't to bad just annoying. Baby kelly keeps moving! He has been super active, sometimes I find I am telling him to sleep and stay still!


----------



## wannabeamom

Hi ladies!!! 

Melsue good to hear from you!!! I'm very well thanks getting a bit scared now 5 weeks and 2 days to go and counting!!! I don't know about you but iseem to have got huge over the last couple of weeks!!!! 

Are you all ready for the baby coming? Lovely name by the way!!! I think both sets of parents will understand if you tell them to wait outside or at home till the baby has been delivered. My mum has been nagging me since the start cos she wants to be there but I told her no, i might change my mind at the time but not telling her that as don't wanna get her hopes up xxx


----------



## Melsue129

Thanks ladies.... Im sure the moms are just going to have to understand... Its time for me to be selfish thats for sure.....

Yes getting very excited about the "big" day - lol... I am really looking forward to the day of pain, because I cant wait to meet her!!! Sooo excited.... Nursery is a mess, still organizing and getting all of her clothes in the dressers... I need to put up some decals on the walls and some frames... and then we should be all set!!! Counting down the days....

DH is taking some classes on Saturday for future work projects and he was nervous leaving this morning.. telling me "you know you can call me when Im in class - if you start having contractions or if you need me - I'll leave I dont care" LOL.. I had to say honey dont worry - we will be fine... its too early... dont worry... so funny... He's worried about being an hour from home when something happens... 

Wannabe your right behind me - I wondering if either of us will go early.... Hmmm... 

Hey we got a few maternity photos back from our shoot with the photographer... Here they are... He did a wonderful job... Im sooo excited to see the rest of them... 

I hope everyones have a great weekend!!!!
 



Attached Files:







30744_120527691299197_118247084860591_225754_871246_n[1].jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 9









30744_120527944632505_118247084860591_225756_1568428_n[1].jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wannabeamom

Wow those pics are stunning!!!! I love love love them!!!!

Everyone seems to think I will be early, I'm not sure though?? I don't think you can tell with your first? X


----------



## westbrja

Happy Mother's Day Ladies! Even those first timers waiting 2 pop are still very deserving! Enjoy ur day girls!

Btw been having some BH's this morning. Its kinda funny to feel them. They don't hurt or anything just tightening.


----------



## dmn1156

not too much to catch up on lol 

Melsue it is not selfish to want it to be just you and DH i think those first moments with your baby are precious and are best done together i missed that so much this time round as i was not allowed to hold her straight away. I think your mums will understand that. Your pictures are fantastic they look great.

Wannabe hope your doing well it is hard to tell if your going to go early or late with your first there are always a few signs before labour starts tho cant believe you dont have long left to go now 

kelly hope your baby shower is great and have a great time 

melsue gotta love the BH i had them early on as well but i think you get them earlier with your 3rd altho mine got painful towards the end 

hope i have not missed anyone and that your all doing well and having a lovely weekend


----------



## Mrs_N

fab pics melsue! :thumbup: 

won't be long until we have a few more babies on this thread! 

20 weeks tomorrow for me :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Hey everyone! Shower was AMAZING! I hope the second smaller one goes so well to! I posted some pics in journal but will post more when I get more. We got tons of useful items and only one double! So pretty good already got it exchanged. Also did some baby clothes shopping at value village since almost everything was 99 cents! We didn't get very much clothing at all so I went a little nuts but hey it was cheap so why not? I love second hand stores!

West I keep getting the Bh's! WHen I walk a get a bunch of them and it makes me nervous but they aren't painful so I don't worry about them.

Melsue gorgeous pics! I wish we were getting some done.


----------



## Csunshine013

I just saw your photo's OMG they are beautiful!!!!!! Melsue!

Hope everybody is doing well! 

Happy 20 Weeks MrsN!

Kelly gald the shower went well!

Wannabe hope your well!

dmn hope you and Lucy are doing great!!!!!

afm headed to watch DD's final Elementary School concert. Next year she will be in Middle school :cry: growing up so very fast. Oh well the best mother helper I can ask for!:thumbup:

If I missed you it was not intentional! :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine were doing ok last night was awful all in my journal lol hope your having a great day


----------



## westbrja

Hey everyone!

Kelly - Congrats on a successful shower. Can't wait for mine.
Melsue - Lovely pics!
Csunshine - Have fun at the concert.
Dmn - Glad everythings going well. Sorry abt the bad nite tho.
Afm - Not much to say. Still moving along. Gonna be busy the next few weeks as both kids have end of school picnics and DD had 2 pre-k graduations. I'm probably gonna ball my eyes out lol. Baby's movin A LOT!! I love it tho. Up to 2 week visits now with the OB. Seems like times flying. I just wish it were warmer and drier here...ugh! Rain, rain go away!

Hope I didn't miss anyone! Goodnite ladies!


----------



## Kelly9

2 week visits so soon? I don't start those till 32 weeks and still not sure how I am going to manage, I am due for a 30 week visit but might not get it in till 32 weeks anyway.


----------



## dmn1156

i had only just made it down to fortnightly visits at 37 weeks and had her a week later lol glad your doing well tho west


----------



## Kelly9

Vacation is going well, time is flying by! I can't believe I'm 28 weeks already! I definitely am seeing why they say third trimester is the most uncomfortable though!


----------



## dmn1156

Happy Birthday Mrs N and hope your scan goes really well today x


----------



## Mrs_N

Scan was fab! 
Everything looks perfect :thumbup: 
we stayed team yellow as planned but we both think girl lol. 
Will post a pic in my journal later. 
So relieved & happy that sproglet is doing well :cloud9:


----------



## Csunshine013

dmn will go check out your journal. Sorry not a good night!

MrsN YEAH the scan was FAB!!!!! Happy Birthday!

Kelly just wait until your 36-40 weeks you think your uncomfortable now.:dohh: I remember waiting for DD to drop so I could eat again. LOL

afm wishin the rain would go away!


----------



## westbrja

Glad u had a good scan Mrs N and happy birthday.

Csunshine - how ya doin?

Kelly - Csunshine is right, you aint seen nothin yet lmao. I was talkin to a friend at work that's 29 weeks preggo with #3 and she said yeah we're down hill from here and I reminded her that this is the time when all hell breaks loose lol. Uncomfortable won't even be the word. But its worth every second. Glad you're having fun on vacation.

UGH...I wanna scream cuz its still raining here. Plus its been windy and chilly too. I wanna get my tomatoes planted. The kids planted me a green bean plant for mothers day and I need to get it outside.


----------



## Csunshine013

West I'm doing well! The sun came out today so it's headed your way! :thumbup:

I hope the weather holds as I'm having my rummage sale this weekend so fxd it'll be nice!

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well today!


:hugs:


----------



## brillbride

hi girls just joining in on the craic!! 5 weeks today..xx


----------



## Csunshine013

brillbride said:


> hi girls just joining in on the craic!! 5 weeks today..xx

Welcome and Congratulations!:thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

Welcome!!!

Hey all sorry not been around been a crazy couple days and a horrible day today, it's in my journal anyway but now I am exhausted from all the drama. Will try to pop back soon.


----------



## wannabeamom

hi ladies how are you all???

had my mw app yesterday and baby's head is now 3/5 engaged and she gave me her tens machine so im all ready for little man to make an appearence woo hoo also had a bit of milk from my boob yesterday i was a bit concerned as they havent grown at all since becoming pregnant so hopefully its gave me the reasurance that they are gonna do the job when he arrives!! 30 days to go now woo hooo!! 10 days till hes full term!!! eeeeek its gone sooo fast!


----------



## dmn1156

Csunshine hope your well and you get nice weather for the weekend 

kelly hope your well will check your journal in a mo 

wannabe he may put in an early appearance for you it is not unusual to get leaking milk later with you first just have breast pads to hand cos it may increase when you least expect it lol 


west hope your weather improves soon 

welcome and congratulations brillbride


----------



## wannabeamom

That's what everyone seems to think dh thought he might come befoe this weekend I've got my bets on another couple of weeks :) it's sooo exciting though!! X


----------



## Kelly9

that is exciting wanna! You must be getting so eager!


----------



## dmn1156

im going to say 37 and a half weeks no idea why lol but then they can stay engeged for a week or so before they come babies are so unpredictable they like to keep you on your toes lol


----------



## westbrja

Wannabe - Shouldn't be much longer for you now. What's a tens machine exactly? I've heard a lot about them but I'm not sure they are used as much in the states.
Csunshine - How's the weather there? It finally stopped raining and was nice yesterday. Today is partly cloudy and about 65.
Kelly - I'll have to go and read ur journal. Sorry ur having bad days tho.
Welcome and congrats brillbride!
Afm - I've been to a baby shower today and now headed to my cousins going away party. He's leaving for the Navy. Then my GF and her hubby are having a bonfire later. Busy day and I'm already getting kinda tired. Nuthin else to report here.
Have a good weekend ladies!


----------



## Kelly9

Hey everyone. What a day today has been to! I decide on a whim to check my home phone messages only to find 5 msg from the tenant saying they blew a breaker and don't have power to part of their home and they don't have access to the breaker room well needless to say she was getting bitchy in the msg's she left on our phone cause it's been 5 days without all power (like it's my fault) when I left her a letter with ALL the right contact info for how to get a hold of us and specifically said don't call our home number you won't reach us. She even said in one of the msg's that she read the letter!!!!!!! OMG HOW STUPID ARE YOU???!!!! In the messages she didn't even leave her cell number! I don't have her number here and my cell phone is dead and my charger is not with me either. In any case I am still working on getting our house sitter and cat sitter over there to pop the breaker back in place but the nerve of her to blame this on me when they obviously plugged to many things in to pop the breaker then to not contact us at the right numbers when we went out of our way to make sure they had them! This could have been dealt with days ago. Sigh.


----------



## brillbride

hi girls --thanks for all the welcomes---looking forward to having a glance over your journals.....some of you are so far on---you lucky things:):)xx


----------



## dmn1156

kelly certainly not your fault they obviously never read the letter or she would of gotten hold of you 

west glad your doing ok

everyone else hope your all doing great


----------



## wannabeamom

lol ive got my bets on the 31st may which will be 38 weeks!!

west a tens machine sends little electric pulses through your nerves you stick 4 pads on your back and when you get a contraction you press a button which activates the machine and kinda distracts you i think? then when they get stronger you turn them up, its ment to help with the first stages of labour so i figured its worth a try??

xx


----------



## Kelly9

I had a tens machine on my leg as part of physio after surgery I hated the feeling of it so it would definitely distract me!

Turns out the tenants are now just one tenant, they broke up so we have the better of thr two living there only now, makes the hassle worth it. We got the breaker fixed so all should be calm and I called her and told her to call the cell if it happens again. All should be well apt wise anyway.


----------



## westbrja

IT'S RAINING AGAIN...:growlmad: They only expect it to barely hit 60 degrees today. I guess I can't complain the rest of the week is gonna be 75-80 and sunny.
So I went to my OB appt yesterday and still measuring bigger...31 weeks :shock:. Doc doesn't expect me to last until my due date. He scheduled my c-section for July 29th. Guess we'll wait and see. Still having lots of BH's, some have even been a bit uncomfortable. 
Not much else exciting going on. DF started a new job today. We could use the extra money especially if I have to go on maternity leave early. So now I barely see him as he's working 2 jobs, but we'll be able to put some more savings aside. I'm a bit worried cuz I went off 2 months early with DS due to lots of early contractions.

How's everyone else doing? The thread has been soooo quiet. What's going on? :shrug:

BTW - We have decided to put our wedding on hold. It seemed to be causing too much stress on us emotionally and financially. Stay tuned we may just run off and elope and skip the whole "big wedding" thing lol.


----------



## wannabeamom

yeah i thought it was quiet lately!!

sorry to hear aout the wedding going on hold...at least you will be able to enjoy it more without the stress when you do tie the knot!!

sorry to hear about the BH's they are a right pain litrally!! fingers crossed you dont have to leave work early again!

xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

:hi:

It's been a few days since I posted. We have had sun, sun and more sun and OMG I'm loving it, except I'm sweating my arse off :dohh:

West it's coming your way! (sun I mean) It doesn't really matter if you have a big wedding, maybe you can go run off and then once the baby is here you can have a nice reception!:thumbup:

Kelly hope your visit is getting better and may the rest be drama free!

dmn hope you and the lo are getting along nicely!

Mel how are you?????

brillbride yeah most of us were from the 2ww section over in the ttc, but you don't have to be from there! We are a bunch of really caring nice ladies who will support you through out your entire pregnancy! :hugs:

AFM ladies I have 4 days until I get to go on vacation! :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

West thats nuts! Good thing you're having a c section! Just in case she comes out big. Hope the Bh's ease up for you.

Vacation is going well, still waiting on the final update about DH's opa, they are giving him hours to a few days and have moved him to the room where people are moved to when they are close to the end. So still waiting I guess.

I posted lots of pics in my journal.


----------



## brillbride

hi girls--so jealous of u all going on about the sun--I am freezing here in Ireland--im all wrapped up as our heating has broke and its too late 2 ring anyone!!! However there is a heat wave supposed to be coming!! mite even get up to 20 degrees!!! LOL


----------



## westbrja

Yeah Csunshine, weatherman says it's gonna be nice for the next several days. I'm excited cuz after work tomorrow I'm at least off for 2 days. I plan to get my basement cleaned out and sort thru toys. We have a finished basement so that's where our family room and toy room is but it's became more toy and less family. Stuff the kids don't even use, but I got news for them mommma's cleaning house lol. Have fun on your vacation. Anything exciting planned?

Kelly - Glad you're vacation is going well.

Brillbride - Sorry you're freezing. How long does it stay cold there? Do you ever get summer?

Wannabe - Anything new your way?

Well I'm almost out of work so I'll stop in later gals.


----------



## wannabeamom

Hi west nothing new with me... Had a rubbish nights sleep again!! Grr! And now woke up starving!! 

Brill our heatwave is due by the end of the weekso hopefully it should start warming up for you soon too :) I was outside onthe sunlounger yesterday for a bit it was lovely! Xx


----------



## dmn1156

Hi ladies how are you all doing 

West sorry your wedding has gone on hold but im sure you will have a great day no matter how you do it. As for the BH mine were really painful but then when i went in my contractions had started but Lucie would not of coped with the labour hope they ease up for you 

Kelly glad your vacation is going well

Csunshine glad you have nice weather and hope you have a great vacation we are doing great Lucie has gained weight nicely and slept through from midnight to 7.30am so i feel refreshed lol

Wannabe hope you doing well 

brillbride hope you get your heating fixed nothing worse than being cold 

will stop by your journals today have a great day


----------



## Mrs_N

hey girls :wave:

darn it I had loads of things to reply to and now I can't remember them :dohh: 
i really should write them down as i read - baby brain is starting to affect me pretty bad, and checking in from my phone makes it difficult to keep going back! 

anyway, hello to everyone, hope you are all well. 
the weather is finally picking up here, beautiful sunshine today :happydance:


----------



## dmn1156

Hey Mrs N glad your having nice weather it is quite nice here at the moment pregnancy brain does get to you in the end mind you not sure what my excuse is i cant keep anything in my head the other day i forgot my son at nursery and was 15 minutes late not good :blush::dohh:


----------



## Mrs_N

whoops! 
I guess it still counts as baby brain until baby isn't a baby anymore! I've read things saying it lasts on average for a year after the birth :wacko:


----------



## dmn1156

oh good i have an excuse then lol time just got away from me lol


----------



## westbrja

OMG between baby brain and stumbling all the time, I don't know which is worse :haha:

At work for a few more hours. Finally got the sunshine I've been waiting for. It's about 75 and full sun. Tomorrow and Friday are supposed to be around 80 degrees. Don't know what I'm gonna do yet something outside.


----------



## dmn1156

west glad you got some decent weather it cooled down here this afternoon


----------



## brillbride

hi westbrja---our summer months are may-june and july/august...but if it is a anything like last year it will be a wash out!! 

wannabeamom---yeeaaa--heatwave this weekend....cool,,,xxx

Dmn1156---still no heating :( turned out to be a big problem the man said!! water has gotten into the tank and mixed with the oil...so all the oil thats in it is now worthless....money down the drain...aww well--we are building a house and only renting here so not really our problem!!

i too have the dreaded preg/baby brain thing already!!xx


----------



## wannabeamom

aparently brill the sun is here to stay till sept at least :D yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! cant wait to be pushing my baby boy around in his pram in the sunshine :)

been doing a spot of gardening....i have decided i hate gardening!!! got a big area at the bottom that needs clearing so that we can turf it ive done about half in 2 days then collapsed on the sunlounger today instead...must go and do a bit more!!

hope everyone is well!! and i can totally relae to baby brain im having to write everything down!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Baby brain makes studying hard! So I can relate! I hope it doesn't last up to a year after that would suck.

Doc gave me some ranitidine for heartburn the other day, although I don't feel I have it but she thinks part of my pain under my ribs might be HB just felt in a different way so here's to trying anything.

Mrs N Do you know if muscles gels or ice would help a skin sensitization issue? When I touch the affected spot it feels like my skin is on fire, doc said it was a nerve thing.


----------



## westbrja

So we finally got the sun and warm weather I've been waiting for today, but I also had a really bad headache and took a 3 hour nap. I can't win for losing lol. At least I feel better now tho.

Kelly - Sorry about the pain. Does it seem like this week and last have been dragging?

We went for a long walk yesterday and I had uncomfortable BH the whole way home. I guess I was a bit ambitious lol.


----------



## Kelly9

The pain can make the time drag but honestly cause i am on vacation it has gone fast. I have a sinking feeling though that things are going to be tough from june on out with my clinicals. I am really going to have to push myself. 

West I get BH's from walking that are uncomfortable they don't hurt but it feels like baby is hanging in my vajayjay


----------



## westbrja

Same here with the BH's. They don't hurt just a bit uncomfortable.
I've decided to take the summer off of school tho. It would be different if I was having a vaginal delivery but to stop right in the middle of school to have a c-section and then to have to go back the next week is a bit much. I'll just enjoy summer as much as possible being huge and preggo then start back in the fall.


----------



## Mrs_N

Kelly nerve pain is horrid, I sympathise :hugs:
annoyingly it's also really awkward to treat. I've heard
of ice helping - to reduce any inflammation around the nerve ending. It won't be comfortable on that sensitive skin though so little & often, gradually build it up if you can. Not sure about a muscle rub but it won't do any harm so worth a try (avoid anything with anti-inflammatory medication in it though). 

Beautiful weather here yay! I got up at 5am & thought all our landing lights were on!


----------



## Melsue129

Hey ladies... Sounds like everyone is doing great.. its nice to hear...

We have been getting some great weather and Ive been trying to get out and walk as much as I can - but the siactic back/butt pain gets me when I walk too much cant win.. Another symptom Ive been having is my muscle/tenions that are attached to my pelvic area - not my actuall pelvis itself but the muscle hurt when I walk sometimes they feel like charlie horses/muscle spazisms. (spelling sorry).. anyways that and the heartburn has been killing me... Had to sleep with my bed inclined some nights its really horrorible waking me up out of a sound sleep...yuck...

Anyways been going to my weekly drs appts and she did an internal exam last week and said that Im not dialate but my cervix is softening so its getting ready.. Ive been having some BH contractions here and there but thats about it... Belly's getting huge and its just amazing to look in the mirror and say I never would of thought my body could actually form like that, eeekkkk... Ive gained 33 pounds so far so thats good i guess... Nursery is just about done jsut need to put decal stickers on the walls and hang some shelves and thats it.. Just waiting for lil Liana Grace to show her lil beautiful face... I cant wait... soooo excited.. These last two weeks are going to kill me and drag and drag by..... yikes....

Sorry I havent been on in a while work has been a mess especially seeing Im still trying to train this new girl for when Im on maternity leave and when I get home Im soooo tired that I dont even want to turn on the computer... lol.. 

Im wondering if Wannabe is going to go into labor before me... Hmmmmm.... Its your first too right Wannabe? We should have some more babies on this thread sooon... Soooo exciting.. Hugs to all of you ladies.... :hugs:


----------



## wannabeamom

Hey mel so good to hear from you!!!! Glad nursery is nearly ready for your lil girl!!! How's training up your replacement going? Do you think she will manage while you are off on mat leave?

Haha yeah it's my first you never know we could be in labour on the same day!!! How exciting is it!!! Bit scared though just don't like the unknown, if someone could tell me exactly what to expect I'd be fine lol!!

Xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh yes more babies soon!:thumbup:

Sounds like everybody is doing well! :hugs:

Mel if I walk a lot my pelvic area gets really tender, especially if it's on concrete. I get to sit at my job in the office so that's not bad. 

Hope you all have a wonderful week! I'm off to see my family for vacation! I leave bright and early, 5am tomorrow!:thumbup: so very excited!

:hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

wannabe its not too bad no one can tell you exactly what to expect cos evey birth story is different just remember to breath through the contractions and you will do great im sure

west it is good you have taken some time off no point in rushing yourself 

melsue glad your doing ok 

Csunshine hope you have a great vacation

kelly hope the pain eases soon

Mrs N how you doing hope your spd is not causing you too much discomfort i had it most of my pregnancy thankfully it has mostly eased now i was hoping as soon as i gave birth it would go but it takes a bit longer 

hope i have not missed anyone and that your all well and have a lovely weekend


----------



## Kelly9

Mrs n thanks for the advice, i will try ice. It's been sore but not as bad as it has been the last few weeks. I have been getting the odd leg cramp at night when I stretch but they don't last long. I guess over all I have had it pretty easy but am still finding it uncomfortable now. My belly feels like it's huge! I will measure circumference for my 30 weeks bump pic, should be interesting to see if I am bigger then 37.5 inches around (which was my measurement 2 weeks ago) 

We're attending DH's granddads funeral tomorrow, we'll get to see the whole family b/c of it. It's sad but wasn't unexpected so we'll just have to enjoy the silver lining of time with family. Not much else. Vacation is coming to an end, we go back thursday, I am already sad but looking forward to seeing my darling kitty!


----------



## westbrja

Kelly - Just went back and looked at your 29 week pic. I'm so embarrassed to say mine is 3 times as big lmao. I've only gained 10 pounds since I lost a pound again at my last visit but man is my belly huge. Maybe its baby #3 that's makin the difference. I hope she's not like 10 lbs or anything crazy lmao. Yours is so cute and compact lol. Love the cut and fabrics too. Sorry vacation is ending soon.

Yay for more babies on the thread!!! After you guys pop then Meldmac is due then its me and Kelly...oooh we're gettin close.
Hi Mrs N
Csunshine - You're moving right along there. Its hard to believe your just a couple weeks behind me and Kelly.


----------



## wannabeamom

Thanks dmn I know no one can tell me exactly what it will be like but it would be good if they could eh??

Dh got up early for work today so I am now very much wide awake :( 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## westbrja

Goodmorning Ladies!!!! Stuck at work but I'm not too sad since it's RAINING AGAIN. I give up on getting a tan this year lol. Actually it's supposed to be 85 and mostly sunny for the next 10 days except for next Friday. I can't beat that since DD has a graduation and a picnic this week. At least we'll have nice weather.

How's my girls today?


----------



## dmn1156

wannabe well my 2nd pregnancy was great no morning sickness not too many aches and pains and labour was quick 2 and a half hours the earlier contractions altho painful you can breath through them the later ones are more intense and hurt but i did manage on gas and air alone which i was glad about cos although it can make you a little light headed you are definitely more alert when baby arrives and those first moments are so precious and im sure your going to do great 

west sorry you have rain again that sucks 

kelly sorry about your DH grandad hope the funeral goes ok 

well afm doing quite well nearly there i think maybe im being a bit ambitious but i thought i would be able to do more than i can by now but i am back to my pre pregnancy weight now the weight loss bit need to fit back into my suit for my brotheres wedding lol as i never lost all my baby weight from DS


----------



## wannabeamom

Thanks dmn and congrats on getting back to pre preg weight :)

xx


----------



## Kelly9

I hope I can get back to pre preggo weight that fast to! I am up 14 pounds maybe 15 by now so I don't know, I expect to pile on another 10 pounds before I pop at least. 

West, I am all belly, maybe a pound in the boobies but my tummy is getting bigger daily! It's nuts! I can't believe we're almost up on the list for whose next to go into labour. Crazy. 2.5 months left! Not very long at all. 

csunshine i hope you're enjoying your vacation.


----------



## wannabeamom

hi girlies!!!

kelly i darent even find out how much weight ive gained might weigh myself this week!!

hows everyone doing? not slept well again was up most of the night with period like pains and lower back ache so im up again at the crack of dawn lol!!

on the plus side 37 weeks today!! wooo hoooo!!!


----------



## dmn1156

ooh wannabe it sound like your body is getting ready to go into labour 

kelly i never expected to get bk that quickly but i think between not really getting time to eat and running around after a 4 year old it all helped 

how is everyone doing 

afm doing ok the area where i had the c section is still numb and sometimes a little tender still other than that im doing ok it is my DS 4th birthday today so i better go hop to taking him to get his favourit dinner with his friend lol


----------



## Melsue129

wannabe sounds like you are having bh contractions or just plan ol contractions - how are you doing today anymore??? I hurt at night but its when I roll over, it sucks because my belly is so big... and then I wake up to BH contractions and have to run to the bathroom to pee at 3am because I feel like its contracting my bladder at the same time... lol

DMn congrats on your weight loss, that was quick... Im at 33 lbs right now and all belly so Im hoping I'll loose it quick too... planning on breast feeding so that should help I HOPE!!

Hope everyone else is doing okay... Just counting down the days 12 more days until due date... wild how the time flys... but I cant wait to see who she looks like and how much hair she is going to have, I heard if you have alot of heartburn (which I have!!) then baby is going to have lots of hair... lol.. We'll see if the theory holds true, I'll have to let you know....

Hugs to all!!! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Wannabe how exciting! 

I have heard the hair/heartburn myth but I have barely had any heartburn and I have a feeling our boy is gonna have lots. 

I am up 15 pounds with 10 weeks to go and would say I am all belly to, very little anywhere else so am hoping to get back into shape fast to! I want my body back.


----------



## Melsue129

Kelly I didnt have any heartburn until probably my 34 week and then it hit me like a truck... it is horrible.. I hope you dont get it.. I thought I was in clear but apparently not... Tums are in my pocketbook and on my night stand next to the bed... cant live without them...


----------



## wannabeamom

Hey they were just the lovely BH grr I hate them wish my body would either do something or stop with the bh!! Lol think baby is tricking me!!

How's everyone doing? The weather seems to have cooled down a bit today so might get out and do some gardening today xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

it's cooled down here today too. 
we had a stunner of a weekend, and yesterday was hot too. it's nice that there's a little breeze around today, but still warm enough to be outside & enoying the weather :thumbup:

ooh wannabe I got all excited thinking you were in labour then lol!
well done on the weight loss dmn. I'm pretty sure having an active toddler is the best way to lose weight!
I've heard to heartburn & hairy thing too. but I think most people suffer with heartburn at some point. sorry it's troubling you melsue, not long to go now though!

22 weeks today for me, 2 weeks til viability yippee!


----------



## maaybe2010

Is there anyone else newly pregnant here?? 

:flower:

xx


----------



## Lucky.M

I am newly pregnant :) xx


----------



## wannabeamom

Congrats maybe and lucky!!! Hope you both have a smooth ride with your pregnancy's any questions ask away everyone is really friendly here and always pleased to help!! 

Mrs n I know tell me about it, he keeps getting me all excited then turns out he's tricking me!!! I bet he even makes me wait past my due date!! Can't believe how quick your pregnancy seems to be going!!! 

Xxx


----------



## maaybe2010

Aww thanks wannabeamom! :hugs:

Lucky.M your only a day behind me! :flower:
Or on par your tickers are different lol
When did you get your :bfp: hun?

xx


----------



## Melsue129

Welcome newbies!!!! :flower:

Wannabe sorry you feel like you are being tricked... Im soo hoping to wait it out until June I always wanted a June baby...

Okay ladies this is gross but I just gotta say -- just went to the ladies room and made a discovery in my undies.. I think its part of my mucus plug... It was like a big snot and light green colored, any of you already momma's ever see your mucus plug... Was it green?? I was looking it up online and people do say its green sometimes... Should I notify my dr or just wait until Friday - my appt... I think I can wait, shouldnt be much of a big deal and it was only a little bit so Im sure Im about to see more of it... yuck but Yay!! at the same time... LOL>..

Hope everyone is having a great day!! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Sounds interesting melsue and promising! I myself am hoping for an on time delivery I have always wanted an august baby so I don't want him to be early! Plus if I go into labour before aug 1st my OB will be away and I'll have someone else for the delivery so here's to hoping he stays put, till his due date anyway.

Welcome newbies and congrats!


----------



## wannabeamom

ooooh mel it sounds promising!! sounds like the plug to me! 

ok...confession time for me...i really really cant stop going to the cupboard under the sink and sniffing the flash!!! im such a freak but it smells lush!!

oh mel are you on facebook? if so are you on the due in june group? x


----------



## westbrja

WoooHoooooo!!! Its sunny and almost 90 today.

We went to DD's graduation today and it was so cute. I think I was the only mom crying lmao. I didn't care tho. Now we're just running sum errands and then I'm headed back home to lay in the sun.

I've heard about the heartburn and hair myth, but both my kids came out with enough hair to cover 5 babies heads and I never had any heartburn the entire pregnancy. 

Kelly - I know what you mean cuz time is flyin by. I gotta go check ur journal and see ur bump pic.


----------



## Kelly9

wannabe what do you mean the flash smells good? Whats a flash?


----------



## dmn1156

Welcome to the new ladies

wannabe step away from the flash im sure it cant be good lol and facebook is my curse at the moment i cant stay off it so many applications to play on not that i have much time lol 

west glad your getting nicer weather and im not sure on the hair theory either i had a lot of heartburn but Lucie did not have a lot of hair just normal lol 

melsue the plug can be slightly green but sometimes can be slightly blood stained hope it happens soon for you but i lost my plug with my 2nd then had to be induced 10 days late lol 

kelly how you doing flash is a cleaning product they have different fragrences in the flash range but i never notice the difference sometimes lol 

Mrs N happy 22 weeks time really does seem to be flying by for you all

afm plodding along ok lucie is quite awake and alert during the day so im finding im not getting much done around the house and am quite tired but i am at the doctors next week as i have to have blood tests to see if my blood count is back to normal after the heamorrage i had in surgery having Lucie im betting i will be back on iron tablets soon lol

hope your all doing well and have a lovely day


----------



## wannabeamom

kelly the flash kitchen cleaner...i feel like freak!! dmn i know i think i may just dilute some and mop the kitchen floor with i again that way i get my fix and its not so strong lol!!

i know what you mean about facebook i cant stay off it!!

xxx


----------



## Kelly9

oh ok! I have been smelling grilled chicken pita with humus all morning!!!! Not sure where that is coming from but it's making me hungry!


----------



## meldmac

Hi ladies :hugs: 

dmn: :hugs: to you and your beautiful princess! 

Kelly: How are you hon? :hugs:

wanna: Step away from the flash :haha:

Melsue: Oooh sounds promising!! Hope it's a sign things start up soon for you :thumbup:

CSunshine: How are you hon? Hope you are doing well. :hugs:

How is everyone else? Welcome to the newbies :hugs:

Sorry ladies I haven't been around much. Been feeling pretty down and not up to doing much of anything but a little better now. Had bad food poisoning last friday and didn't start feeling 100% again until yesterday. Dr. said shouldn't be anything to worry about in regards to the baby. Don't want to ever do that again. :sick: I'm off now on mat leave thankfully as I was really struggling at work. Think nesting finally hit me yesterday as I spent almost all day getting stuff ready for the baby. I hope it's a good sign as I never did nest at all with Devin :cry:

:hugs: to you all.


----------



## Kelly9

I am sure it's great sign melmac! I have the nesting instinct now but am on holiday living out of a suitcase so can't really do anything about it now. Will work on in once i am home tomorrow. 

So sad to be leaving all our family but it will be nice to be home and all unpacked and the house will be spotless cause thats how we left it. Plus I get to hug and Maul my kitty!!!!!!


----------



## Melsue129

Hey ladies... thanks for the encouraging words but I have heard you can loose your mucus plug weeks before you ever go into labor, at least I know that the sac is pushing on my cervix and that made it loosen up, so that means she must be dropping into the right spot, dont ya think?? I hope I dont go late but really cant help it I guess... Im ready, we are having a 90 degree day today -its way too humid for me, I feel like I cant breathe out there and the hot nights are horrible, nothing like being naked with this huge belly because you just cant stand having any clothing on because it makes you sweat... cant wait to go home for a cool shower.... we have birthing class tonight, our last class finally and we are going to learn about postpartum care and newborn care, so the hubby needs to pay attention for sure...

Wannbe - I am on facebook but I havent joined any groups pretaining to pregnancy... I jsut cant seem to get on their enough, like here when life gets crazy I have a hard time sitting at the computer at home seeing that I do it all day at work..

kelly sorry you vacation is almost over, depressing but think of your lil kitty... lol.. soo cute... 

Meld - great to hear from you - not too far to go - just hang in there and take it one day at a time... you have this beautiful baby to look forward to and a huge break from work, good for you!!! I have to work up until I go into labor, fun fun... LOL

Csunshine - glad you are getting good weather too I cant stand the cold and love the summers but summers and pregnancy dont mix, Im gettin that feeling now... Bless you gals that have to be prego all summer... 

West - hope you are feeling okay...

DMN - glad to hear you are enjoying your lil Lucie.. she's so cute... I hope your drs appt goes good!!!

Sorry if I forgot anyone... I read thru quick quick... Im just trying to feel any changes in my body to report to everyone this is the fun part, the waiting is almost over...

Oh one thing I forgot to mention - I think Im getting BH contractions... My whole stomach tightens up into this really tight ball and its hard, it takes my breath away not from pain but from the pressure it puts on my lungs when it tihgtens... Does that happen to anyone else?? It really feels like someone is twisting a knot in my stomach to make it hard as a rock.. I feel bad for Liana that has to deal with it on the inside... eeekkkk... So thats all I have to report...

Have a great day!!!


----------



## westbrja

I'm posting this from the labor and delivery ward. I'm sittin on the monitor right now cuz baby wasn't movin around enough today. I did my kick counts for 2 hours and decided to cum on up. Better safe than sorry. I think I'll be heading down for a Biophysical Profile as her heartrate is not reacting. I had a tons of those with DS too so its nuthin too new. They just do an ultrasound to make sure baby is moving, practicing breathing, and sumthin else, I forget. 
Melsue - I thought I posted a comment about your plug but my phones been acting up lately. Sorry. I could be a good sign that something is happening. I never seen my plug with DD or DS even tho my water broke with DS. Yay for being naked in 90 degree weather. I stayed that way after I got home yesterday :)
Dmn - Glad u and Lucie are well.
Meldmac - Nice to hear from you. I wondered how u've been. Yay for early maternity leave, I so wish we could afford it.
Kelly - Boo for end of vacation but yay for hugging the kitty lol.
Sorry for the long post but I'm bored to death lol. I'll jump back on soon and keep you all posted.


----------



## westbrja

All is well, just got home. I'm headed to bed as I'm just exhausted. Thanks girls and goodnite.


----------



## wannabeamom

Hi there mel my bh are more like period type pains rather than my stomach going hard.

West hope you are both ok? My baby was a little on the quiet side yesterday so I got the Doppler out to have a little listen, oh said maybe he's been that hot over the last few days that it's worn him out :)

had a dream that I gave birth and it was a breeze, he weighed 8 lb 9 1/2 oz it was a lovely dream!!!

Xxx


----------



## Melsue129

wannabe thats a great dream...

West Im glad you made out okay..

I feel like the last few weeks she has decreased in movements alot but I soooo think its becuase she is all cramped in my stomach, there is no where to go, its like you feel my stomach and all you feel is a lil person under the skin its wild... I worry when she doesn move around then I try to eat or drink and even poke her and nudge her and she ends up moving around.. I feel so tired today and work has me in a tizzy, Im really done with working now... I just want to go home and go to bed, I was up 3 times last night just to pee and thats a record for me.. so she must be getting lower and really be sitting on my bladder...

Hope everyone is doing okay....


----------



## westbrja

She's already head down. I'd be really excited if I were having a vaginal delivery, but since they will be pulling her out butt first I guess it's not as much of a big deal lol.

Melsue & Wannabe - Are your babies head down?

Kelly - When do we move up a ticker box? Oh and I forgot I checked out your 30 week bump pic and Whoa Boobies :shock: lmao. You look super seductive with that new hair. Lovin it!!


----------



## wannabeamom

West yeah he's head down and a fortnight ago was 3/5 engaged got midwife again tomorrow so will see if he has moved down anymore!! So excited now can't wait to meet him!!! When's your section booked for? X


----------



## Melsue129

West yes.. Her head is down and has been since my 32nd week.. she's pointing the right way now just waiting for her to continue to drop some more... I have an appt with a nurse practioner tomorrow and then next week is my last appt before my due date on Saturday.... 

wannabe fill us in on what happens tomorrow with the midwife...!!! exciting exciting...


----------



## Kelly9

Wow lots of talk. 

West yes my boobies are big! Thanks about the hair, I like it but can't wait to make it blonder. 

Lots of exciting things happening with you melsue and wannabe! 

I am home with the DH and the kitty, got to hug and cuddle him lots. Baby was kicking my cervix the entire plane ride from the inside out obviously but it hurt so bad I thought for sure if he kept it up that he would pop his waters, well he's kept it up and nothing has popped which is good only it hurts darnit! He is making me cranky!

I have a scan sat, my boy's been head down since like 12 weeks but I think he might have changed position a little, will know for sure soon. Midterm monday and working the saturday before, busy busy me. 

Oh and I unpacked all the wonderful things from my baby shower back home and our boys closet it getting nicely full!


----------



## wannabeamom

Yay for the safe journey home Kelly and for getting cuddles with your cat!!

Will keep you upto date on what midwife says!

A not so exciting thing has happened though..... I have a big fat very very painful pile appear on my bum do you know if it is safe to use any creams or stuff during pregnancy or should I wait till after? Or I suppose I could ask the midwife later? Either way it is really sore :(

hope everyone is very well xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Not sure about the creams wannabe sorry!


----------



## westbrja

Wannabe - I had a hemorrhoid with DS and yes you can use Preparation H or Tucks Pads. I think its the witch hazel that helps. Also sitting in a bath might help too.

How did all the appts go today?


----------



## wannabeamom

Cheers I got some cream :) app went well thanks all is ok with baby still my bp was a little high for me but she wasn't overly worried how are you? Xxx


----------



## westbrja

I'm good, just tired. Work was long and busy the last 2 days and I'm glad to be off. My BFF and our kids are gonna spend the entire day at the lake tmw. No boys allowed over 3 years old lol. I'm so excited. We've packed beach chairs, umbrellas, food, and swimsuits. Except I gotta run to the store in the morn to buy a bathing suit top. My bottoms fit from last year but the top kept riding up over my bump lmao. It was fine in my backyard, but I don't think people are wanting to see all that lol. Well off to sleep, got a big day tmw. Nite ladies!


----------



## Kelly9

I have a slew of apts coming up to, had bloods done today, scan tomorrow, prenatal apt monday, midterm monday plus i work all this weekend! Ahhhh I am so sick of studying! It's no where near over either, I start my mental health clinical on thursday and my nursing research course on tuesday! These last 2 and some months are my power busy months to get all my school work done and up to date. 

Good news is I was going through the registry and there isn't a whole lot more we'll be needing right away for when baby is born. I just hope I get a few more items I need at my second smaller shower.


----------



## wannabeamom

Ooooh west have a great time at the lake!!! Sounds so much fun wish I was there!!

Kelly hope all your appointments go well keep us updated!

Had a rubbish nights sleep last night got up at 3 for the toilet then baby got hicups and was wriggling and squirming then I couldn't get to sleep so got up...on the plus side did all my cleaning before going to the stables so my house is spotless :) also whilst cleaning I felt really rough and ended up being sick twice :( might have a little nap now

take care ladies xxxx


----------



## Melsue129

Wannabe sorry you arent feeling so great but that is probably a sign of something happening real soon... Ive been suffering from the horrible nights too, I cant remember the last time I slept thru the night...

West sounds like you are going to have a great day... 

Kelly good luck at your scan, happy you are home with kitty and got just about everything for your lil boy... yayayayaya...

I hope everyone else is going okay...

I went to my appt yesterday - all day yesterday I serious felt like I do on the first day of my period... I felt like I was going to have a bleed from all of the cramps I was experiencing... and then I think I was having braxton hicks contractions along with the cramps.. I had a contraction before the nurse walked into the room and then I told her about the cramps and tightening of the belly and she measured my belly said my belly wasnt contracting then, which I knew... and then we sat down and were talking and I said can you feel my belly now and she said yup your contracting... I just have been going along with my days and keeping an eye on the clock... They were 15 minutes apart then 13 minutes apart at work, then I went food shopping afterwards and its tough to actually watch the clock while shopping ect... and last night and this morning Ive been continuing to get them but Ive been up and about the house doing things so Im not too sure how far apart they are now, I think Im getting less than yesterday unless Im just not noticing them because Ive been busy... and Oh i lost a huge chunk of my mucus plug yesterday but even the nurse said that regenerates and grows back, so I could still go another week or two....

so thats that, ladies... Im just going to continue with my day - going to the local zoo with a few friends so I can walk and enjoy the nice day and my girlfriend is going to take some maternity photos of me, before I pop... still havent see the rest from my photographer, they were done for free so I hate to bug them about them but IM sooooo curious on how they came out.... 

Hope everyone has a great day!! I'll check in tomorrow....


----------



## wannabeamom

Oooh sounds promising keep us updated!! Hope bubs stays put another couple of days though so you get you June baby :)

when that happens does your tummy just go tight for a bit then relax? Is it really noticable? Xx


----------



## Melsue129

yes I feel tightness like I cant breathe and then I touch my belly and its really tight - like its squeezing the baby, I feel bad for her when that happens...poor thing if its not fo the real thing then why have contractions and stress the baby out right.. LOL.. 

I am hoping for that June baby... but when ever she is ready to show, Im ready!! 

off to take a nap!!!


----------



## Kelly9

That does sound promising melsue. 

My scan went great, we're definately 100% having a boy! Saw the scrotum and 2 descended testicles. Got one good shot in 3d then he flipped over and refused to play ball and show us his face. 

I am tried from work and have to study all night tonight then work all day tomorrow. Sigh.


----------



## westbrja

Hey girls! We had so much fun at the beach today. It was sunny and 85.
Kelly - Good luck on ur exam. I have this week off for the Memorial Day holiday. My last class is next Monday. I've decided to take the summer off and spend time with my family and the new baby. It will be my first break in 2 and a half years. Its well needed lol.
Melsue - Hope something happens soon for you.
Wannabe - Have you been getting BH's? A lot of women don't notice them with their first.


----------



## Kelly9

I wish I could take time off. Want to push through though, although sometimes I think if I need bed rest it wouldn't be the worst thing. I have had BH's since early 2nd tri. Oh also I am not sure when our box moves up it's 31+ something I think. It's scary to think we'll be on the second last box soon! Bah! When people ask what my due date is and I say aug 3rd they're like whoa thats soon, which freaks me out!!!!! 

I posted a new pic of our man in my journal by the way, if anyone is interested.


----------



## dmn1156

west glad your getting some nice weather i have had rain for the last few days 

kelly posted in your journal your scan pic looks lovely 

hope your all doing great and having a lovely weekend

afm well the weather is on the cool side which is a shame as we have an air show on this weekend but can see a lot of it from the bedroom window lol. We are doing ok my scar has been hurting a bit over the last few days but think i did too much other than that things are ok


----------



## wannabeamom

West glad you had a great day!!!
Not sure if I have had bh or not, had alot of period pain like pains and parts of my stomach gies hard but not the whole thing so who knows!!

Kelly glad your boy is still a boy lol!!

Dmn hope the scar starts to hurt abit less soon xxx

not much to report from here 15 ish days to go woop woop xxx


----------



## meldmac

:hi: Ladies Sorry I've been mia for a bit. I am so rubbish with keeping up with anything lately. 

Kelly: Glad you had a great scan!!

dmn: how are you and that wonderful baby of yours?

wanna: Hope everything is well with you!

Melsue: Ooooh so exciting hope to hear that your baby has made an appearance soon!!

West: I'm so jealous wish we had a nice beach to go to, however hubby hates beaches so even if we did not likely lol.

Sorry if I've missed anyone :hugs:

I'm doing ok, just been up and down emotionally today as I went through all the shower stuff from last year that we got for Devin. I'm happy to use it for his brother but it makes me sad all the same. Sad because I should be using it for him. I'm getting more scared the closer I get to the time I lost him so been trying to focus on other stuff to keep my mind off of it. Doesn't help that the baby has had a quiet day today. 

Oh and we've decided on a name!! 100% going to be Colin, but not positive on the middle name. We've thought about using Devin as his middle name sort of in memory of his brother but not sure how I feel about it. But it's either going to be Colin Devin or Colin Patrick after my dad.


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all, taking a quick study break. Midterm will at least be over with by 1130am tomorrow! Very happy about that! Just in time to start my distance course along with my other courses at the university. 

Meldmac both of those names are great! DH and i liked patrick for a middle name to but we promised no family names and thats his dads name so we didn't go with it. As for using devin I think that would be nice but my only concern for you would be if it would be a happy reminder or a sad one? Give it lots of thought anyway. Do you mind me asking at what week you had lost devin? 

Everyone else HI!

Oh and west our tickers go up at 31+1 so only 2ish more days for me and 4 for you.


----------



## wannabeamom

Hi meldmac!! Nice to hear from you I agree they are bothlovely names, I can't even begin. To imagine how you are feeling but we are all here for you if you need to chat xxxx keep your chin up xxx


----------



## meldmac

Kelly I lost him at 36.4 weeks. It's beginning to be really hard as I'm fast approaching that time. I'm trying to stay really positive though.


----------



## westbrja

Meldmac - I'm sure things will turn out fine for you. It's completely normal to be worried though :hugs:. My OH doesn't like water or swimming either so that's why my best friend packed up our 4 kids and left the men at home. Her husband and my OH had to work 3rd shift the night before so they slept all day anyway.

Wannabe - Wow down to a couple of weeks! Are you more excited or nervous?

Dmn - Nice to hear from you. Hope all is well your way and try not to overdo it. I know it's easy cuz I had c-sections too, but remember your not even our of your 6 week post-partum period.

Kelly - Man we are getting close too.

AFM - At work today although I can't complain since I had the whole weekend off with beautiful weather.
We've finally decided to have our shower July 17th. Now let's just hope baby stays put until then lol. It was so hard picking a date as our mom's (who are throwing the shower) and us have so much going on this summer between family reunions, work, and holidays. Oh well I guess if baby comes early then our family and friends will be able to meet her, especially the out of towners. Well I'm off to do some work. I love the holidays cuz they are usually quiet and laid back.


----------



## Melsue129

hey ladies.... glad everyone is doing great...

Meld - I love both names... just hang in there you are going to pull thru just fine... I have seen a real decrease in movement with Liana... I have to poke her sometimes to wake her up so she moves around... very nerve raking... just keep an eye on it...

Kelly so glad your scan went well and you saw that little pee pee... lol..

Okay Im sick of BH contractions already - Ive been getting them everyday I start to time them and then they go away its like a total tease..... uuuuuugh.. I keep having wet undies but the dr told me that Im going to have lot of wet undies when her head drops because that cervical mucus has no where to go anymore... plus I keep getting pieces of my mucus plug... sorry for the tmi... I get crampies here and there with the BH contractions.. thats why it feels so much like a tease.... sooooo today we are going to finish up nursery stuff - I got my bedding yesterday soooo cute heres a pic... and then I'll at least pack my bag just in case... fun fun.... 

Just sitting, wishing, hoping ans waiting...... have a great day!!
 



Attached Files:







P1030947small.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 3









P1030946small.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 3









P1030943small.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 3


----------



## meldmac

Melsue: I love your bedding it's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## dmn1156

melsue the bedding is lovely 

meldmac hang in there were all here for you and they are both lovely names. We are both doing ok thank you i do post in my journal when and if i get 5 minutes lol 

west time seems to go by so quick i forget it is only 6 weeks and i have been doing stuff i probably shouldn't not thinking i picked my 4 year old up the other day and i ache a bit now the scar itself feels like it is tugging but i have taken it easy the last few days my post natel check got cancelled so im hoping they have a slot this week . Hope your doing great

kelly yay for taking a short break hope your doing well cant believe how quick time has gone and your all heading for the finish line so quickly 

hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Kelly9

Melsue the bedding is beautiful! 

Midterm done!!!!! Next exam in june 25th so I have a bit of time. Although I am starting a distance course tomorrow on top of my others. I don't want to fall behind on anything. Heading out to prenatal apt in a few mins, hoping doc will give the ok for induction date to be aug 8th. We'll see though. Other then that I am just getting big, bending is harder and shifting at night is harder and baby's kicks or rolly movements are stronger. Body in general is achy so what do I say? I say bring on these last two months that are going to be my busiest! Looking forward to sept when I have one less class to take cause I am busting my hump taking it now instead.


----------



## Mrs_N

hey girls, just popping on to say hi, we've been away for a long weekend and I am shattered! 
hope everyone is okay :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

3 hour GD test in just under 2 hours, hope I pass this one!


----------



## wannabeamom

Hi everyone hope you are all well!!! Just wondered if anyone knows when on the labour suite or the ward after if you say you don't want visitors do the midwives and nurses listen to this?? Reason I ask is mil said to my mum today that she will be waiting outside whilst I'm in labour and as soon as I've had him she will be coming in wether I like it or not and she doesn't care if I fall out with her! I want me and dh to have some time with our lil man first and be able to bond with him and enjoy abit of time the 3 of us before all the visitors am I being unreasonable?? Xxx
ps thought about not telling her when I go into labour but needed the fil to look after our dog for us


----------



## dmn1156

wannabe they keep you in the delivery for about an hour or so before they ward you so they wont let anyone in there if you have said no so any visitors you may have waiting will not be allowed to visit till your warded your not being unreasonable you both need time to adjust to being 3 

Mrs N hope your well and had a lovely weekend

kelly hope the test goes ok


----------



## Kelly9

Done the test but now feel sickly. Think it was all the sugar. 

Wannabe I don't think they'll let anyone in there unless you ask them to be there so I wouldn't worry. My mil will be in the room with us when we give birth at the head of the bed of course but I am thinking about asking her if she would mind stepping out once the baby is born so we can have some us time. My mil thankfully is awesome and i even told her at some point I may ask her to leave if I feel overwhelmed or need some space and she said it was ok with her.


----------



## westbrja

Hey all! How's everyone?
I'm fine, went to the OB today and everythings good. I dropped 3lbs since my last appt 2 weeks ago so I'm only up 7 or 8 lbs for the pregnancy. I'm not surprised tho since I did the same thing with the other 2. I'm measuring 33/34 weeks so docs not concerned. We went ahead and scheduled our c-section for Aug.2nd. Not only is it DF's bday but it also works better with his schedule at the new job. Altho he won't be eligible for any vacation time by then they still said they would give him a couple days off with no penalty.
Kelly - Off to check out ur 31 week pic.
Goodnight girlies!


----------



## Kelly9

Thats great news west! I so want an august baby cause I am one myself although just barely at aug 31! But still, I need the little one to stay put till the 1st at least then he can go anytime after that.


----------



## Mrs_N

wannabe could your dh not have a word with her? I think she's being totally out of order, I'd be fuming! It's totally your decision whether or not you want visitors right away, and she should respect that you want time as a family together. we aren't allowing any visitors for 48 hours, we want to spend those first couple of days as our own little family. I think dh's mum might have kicked up a fuss but luckily she lives in Spain so it's not like she could be there right away anyway. There was some mention at some point of her coming to sytay for a couple of weeks around my due date to which I promptly said no way! My parents understand and I know they'll be at the door as soon as we give the go ahead lol! Anyway, as far as I know all labour/postnatal wards have very strict visiting - ie. all the doors have strong security measures etc, so people can't just get in. I'm sure if you told the receptionist/midwives you want no visitors except for dh they would tell her she can't come in. 
Sorry this has turned into a bit of an essay, but it's got me all worked up lol! I think your dh needs to ahve words with her and tell her in no uncertain terms that he'll be stood there barring the door! Can't she just wait in the canteen and your dh can go get her when you are ready?

ooh west, exciting have the date booked! 
kelly fingers crossed for your test results


----------



## Kelly9

Still no results must call back tomorrow... ugh.


----------



## wannabeamom

thanks girlies
i dont think dh understands how much it has been worrying me, he just tells me not to worry, have decided to bite the bullet and have a word with her when i next see her and explain my wishes hoping she will take it on board?? either way i will def be telling the staff at hospital not to let anyone in without my sayso in fact i might just let eveyone else i know see him before she does just to prove a point :) (only joking!)

hows everyone doing? kelly you got the results yet?

had a leaky boob at breakfast this morning so got a bit excited shouting ive got milk ive got milk!! (my boobs havent grown at all during preg so was getting a bit worried they wouldnt work!)

xx


----------



## meldmac

wannabe I hope you can sort things out

Hope everyone else is doing well :hugs:

I'm just plodding along, not sleeping much so pretty tired but all worth it in the end.


----------



## westbrja

Wannabe - You stand your ground on your MIL. It's your baby and your wishes!
Meld - Glad your doing well :hugs:
Mrs N - You're moving right along. Time goes so fast when it's someone elses ticker :haha:

AFM - I'm feeling pretty crappy today. It started last night when my blood sugar was 53. By that time I was super nauseous, weak, and shaking. I ate a ton to try to bring it up and never really recovered. I'm exhausted today and my blood sugar today was still only 73 even after I ate breakfast. So now I'm stuck at work today and feeling shitty. Oh well we must push on...


----------



## meldmac

West hope you feel better soon hon :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Wannabe great news about the milk.
West you have your sugar measurements different then ours so I am not sure what the conversion is. 
So I got my GTT results today at lunch, I do have GD which sucks :( But it's borderline and just above so will continue to monitor bs levels and watch sugars and carbs till my next apt on the 14th and from there I will be referred to the DIP clinic which is diabetes in pregnancy. I am hoping to get an extra scan out of it hopefully with someone telling me how big this baby already is! I am still small with a weight gain of 18 pounds which is pretty darn good but I do notice my belly sticking out more each day. I am quiet in love with my belly it's so round and fun to watch.


----------



## wannabeamom

aw that sucks kelly, hope you manage to keep it under control with diet!

not much to report from here just plodding along 9 days to go and getting abit impatient wanna meet my lil man now!!!

xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I want to meet mine wannabe! So I can only imagine you and melsue, how is melsue? She hasn't posted in a bit... maybe she is in labour?


----------



## westbrja

I was just wondering about Melsue earlier. I thought the same thing that she may be in labor. Ooooh I hope so.

We've had some wicked storms here tonight so me and the kids hung out in the basement until they passed. I hate tornado warnings, especially when DF is at work. He called and said they were just sitting around at his work until they cleared the warnings.
Hope all is well everyone. I must go to bed now.


----------



## Kelly9

I don't like tornado warnings but we don't get much of them, I do love to sit in front of our big window and watch the lightening storms though.


----------



## westbrja

I like a nice storm too. It always makes for good sleeping weather. I just don't like being home alone with the kids while the sirens that are a block away are going off.
Something abt our city makes it hard for us to get tornados too but we do get the warnings.
Anyways, I got so much done today. I washed all the baby's clothes. Took the covers off the swing, bouncer, and bassinett and washed those. I rearranged DD's room to fit the crib in. I even filled the basket up under the bassinett with diapers, wipes, onesies, and a couple receiving blankets. I remember it was nice to have some extra necessities on the bassinett so I don't have to go up and down the stairs after my csection. This time around I have DD tho and I kno she will be a huge help. Yesterday the kids and I went thru their toys and consolidated 3 toy boxes down to 1 and donated tons. I figure I'd better get all this stuff done while I have some energy and its not too hot. Now just got to bathe the kids and study for my last exam tmw. Sorry for the long post. I was just proud of everything I got done and needed to share it with someone lol.
How was everyones weekend?


----------



## Kelly9

I like sharing that stuff to. Good luck with your exam, once again I wish I had some time off I got lots of assignments and exams in the last 2 months though.


----------



## wannabeamom

Yay for all the organising west, feels so good once it's finished!! I packed my bags again needed to double check I have everything!!

Went round to my sil on sat she invited me round for lunch, when I got there her and my mum had arranged a surprise baby shower for me it was lovely!! Baby got lots if gifts and we had some yummy food!!

7 days to go, feeling ok just so uncomfortable at night 
xxx


----------



## meldmac

Wannabe that's awesome about the surprise baby shower!! 

Hope everyone is doing well :hugs:

I'm just plodding along right now, wishing 3 weeks away so I can hold Colin finally. It seems unreal though that it's only about 3 weeks before I get induced.

Has anyone heard from Melsue yet?


----------



## westbrja

I kno you have to be super busy right now Kelly. I'm at a point where its my last chance to take a break. Once the actual clinicals and nursing rotation begins I would have to start over if I stopped. Good luck on all your upcoming work.
Meldmac - Glad you're hangin in there. Your day is coming soon, how exciting! I haven't heard anything from or abt Melsue. Hope no news is good news.
Wannabe - Hope you got everything you needed for baby at your shower. That was nice of them. My future MIL and mom are having one for us but not until July. Hopefully baby will wait that long cuz I'll be 37 weeks. Its calling it close but with everyones schedule that was the soonest we could do it. 
Well of to class to meet with my study group before our final exam. I'll check in later.


----------



## shawnie

awww wannabe how fun, I bet you can't wait for the LO =) Hope all is well for everyone..Hugs


----------



## wannabeamom

Not heard anything from melsue hope she is ok!!

Can't wait to hear if she's had the lo!!

Xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Meldmac they are inducing you? You're lucky I wish I was being induced at 37 weeks. 

West enjoy your break! 

wannabe your due date is fast approaching!

Hi shawnie!


----------



## meldmac

They are inducing me at 37 weeks because of what happened with Devin. Wont let me go past 38 weeks. I just wish they'd give me a concrete date soon so I'll know for sure when I go in. The closer I get to 36 weeks the more nervous I'm getting.


----------



## Kelly9

I am surprised that they haven't given you a date yet. Thats like 9 days away? I will find out on the 14th if I will be induced earlier due to my GD. If so then I am hoping that they will induce me aug 1 which is only 2 days sooner but it might be as early as 37 or 38 weeks except when I am around that time my doc will be on vacation so I would rather wait, also blood pressure is a factor it's been low so far but with GD you have a higher risk of developing pre eclampsia.


----------



## meldmac

It would be about 3 weeks from now. He said probably around June 28 but hasn't made the appointment yet as far as I know. I'm going to be seeing him tomorrow and I'm going to hopefully find out for sure then.


----------



## Kelly9

Good!


----------



## wannabeamom

Hehe meldmac I bet your lil bundle of joy arrives before mine does :) xx


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello my ladies! Sorry MIA been vacationing and had loads going on so sorry.

Hope you're all doing well!

:hugs:

Tiff you and me both already know we're in the same boat with GD.

West sounds great getting organized. I have the babies room full of crap so have decided that this weekend I will get started on it.

wannabe how lovely to have a surprise baby shower!:thumbup:

Melsue where oh where are you?????

dmn hope your doing well with Lucy!

Shawnie so glad to see you and Kayleigh hanging out here!:thumbup:

Meld sounds like you at least have an idea of when Colin will be showing up.

afm just cruising along doing the everyday thing. I added a bump pic in my journal yesterday so if you would like to take a peak it's there.

:hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

loads to catch up on

meldmac hope you got a date for induction 

wannabe i really thought you would of gone into labour by now lol

west hope your doing great 

kelly hope your ok and your studies are going well 

csunshine i did post in your journal glad your doing well and your bump is so neat and tiny lol

melsue hope your ok and your lo has arrived

afm well it is certainly been an up and down week weather is so sticky and clammy that it makes Lucie really irritable bless her even the thunderstormas we have had has not eased the clamminess other than that we are plodding along ok


----------



## Kelly9

We finally ordered our crib mattress and got a huge box of diapers and wipes. Feeling a bit more ready. Contemplating taking a trip out to babies r us after my last shower and just buying everything left that we need to get.

Also start prenatal classes tomorrow! Should probably find out where they are exactly lol.


----------



## meldmac

Hope everyone is well :hugs:

Well found out at my dr's appointment that I'm Group B Strep positive, so another thing to worry about :nope: Really want this pregnancy to be over now and have the baby safe in my arms.


----------



## Kelly9

They can take care of that meldmac so don't worry!


----------



## meldmac

Oh and still no date yet as dr said he books it only 24 hours before I go in. Ugh was hoping I'd know ahead so I can make arrangements. 

Ugh so after going to the dr's appointment yesterday all night last night and this morning I feel like I might be getting a bladder infection. Go figure it wouldn't come on before I had the appointment so I could mention it to him!! I have interstitial Cystitis so it sometimes mimics a bladder infection so I never really know if it's one or the other. I'll see how I feel today and if it doesn't go away I'll have to call and see if I can go in again. Blah! 

Hope everyone is doing well :hugs:

I wish we would hear from Melsue getting a little concerned.


----------



## dmn1156

meldmac sorry you have more stuff to worry about i hope you get everything sorted soon 

hope melsue is doing ok


----------



## westbrja

I didn't sleep worth crap last nite and work was long so just jumpin on to say hi. Hope everyone is well. Did great on my exam and scored a 98% in the class. Whoohoo let summer break begin!!!

Csunshine - Hope you get everything together this weekend.
Dmn - I know how Lucie feels. I don't like the high humidity either.
Meldmac - Hang in there! The group B is minor since you caught it early. Your LO will be here soon and a whole other set of worries will come along lol. You'll do fine.
Melsue - You got a LO yet chic?
Kelly - Have you signed up for the Pampers, Huggies, or Luvs coupons? I did at the beginning of all my pregnancies. The coupons save you a ton especially when you can catch them on sale too. We've already stacked up several boxes in different sizes. Hope ur prenatal classes go well.

Sorry if I missed anyone. Goodnight!


----------



## Kelly9

I have signed up for a ton of things for cupons and free formula and goodies and such.

Meldmac something like 80% of people test positive for group b. As for the bladder I hope it's not that. 

I am sure melsue is fine, although I am excited to hear from her.


----------



## Melsue129

Sorry ladies... Ive been busy... LOL... I havent been on the computer lately because Ive been exhausted.... Yes we had our Lil One - Liana Grace on June 1st at 3:16pm she was 7 lbs 6 oz. and 20 3/4 inches long... She is sooo precious and we are in love... I'll put up a few pics....

I was sooo hoping to have a June baby and I got one!! Barely... The weekend of the May 31st I was just so uncomfortable and on the 31st I said to my husband we have to put that bassinett together tonight because that is the only thing we will need right away... So we put the bassinett together at 11pm on the 31st I went to bed at midnight and my water broke at 1am.. I thought I peed myself because I was just drifting off to sleep and then I couldnt stop the flow and it keep happening, so I yelled for my husband to bring me a towel and got to the bathroom and noticed bloody show and I just sat on the toilet and he was in the shower, so I had to calm him down a bit, LOL... Told him all of the things we needed to get together because I had Liana's bag packed but not mine, dummy me... So I took a shower and then got a bunch of my stuff together and then was admitted to the hospital at 2:30 having mild contractions... Spacing 7-9 minutes apart... Needless to say they weren't regular so they let us sleep for an hour and a half and then put and IV in and started potocin to get the contractions going - and then they were going, she uped the dose every 20 minutes... when they started the pictocin I was 2cm and then I was yelling for the epidural by 1 and a half hour later because I was getting contractions 1 minute apart and sometimes 2 or 3 would come at the same time with no break in between, so they checked me and I was 5cm and they gave me and epidural which was HEAVEN... I dont under stand why anyone would stress their bodies out and the baby to do it all naturally.. maybe its not so bad if you have regular contractions on your own but when you get induced with pitocin its soo much more intense, from what they told me... So an hour and a half after I got the epidural I was fully dialated and started to push and I pushed for about an hour before the dr came in and I delivered her... It was an awesome surreal experience and I would do it all over again for this precious lil girl.... 

Anyways, Im really sore because I tore and have lots of stitches, the dr wouldnt tell me how many exactly, but I have them in the muscle and on the outside layer of skin... So ive been having to do all of these extra things like sit on a sitz bath and use numbing oitment.. and Ive been breastfeeding which is great but my nipples look like theyve been thru a war zone, she seems to be latching on great now but because in the beginning its so new, they got cracked and blisters, ect and I ended up with mastitis the other day 101F fever and pain and redness in the boobies and pain throughout my body, I went to the drs in tears and they gave me antibotics and more pain meds.... So its been a trial thats for sure but totally worth it.... I dont have time to read back at whats going on with everyone else, let me know if anyone else delivered.. I'll check back in soon... I hope everyone is doing well..... Hugs to you all!!
 



Attached Files:







232323232fp_7;_nu=3372_863_335_WSNRCG=337;5_44_9339nu0mrj[1].jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 7









232323232fp_83_nu=3372_863_335_WSNRCG=337;5_4343339nu0mrj[1].jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 6









P1030980small.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 7









P1040018small.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## westbrja

Oh Melsue she's beautiful! Sounds like your delivery went according to plans and all is well. Sorry about the mastitis...ouch! Congrats on the LO :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeamom

wow mel thats amazing huge congratulations to you and well done on having your june baby!! woo hooo!!! she is gorgeous!!!

i have had a really crappy day today haven't stopped crying for most of the day and have no idea why!! was trying to do some cleaning this morning and just have no energy left so burst out crying and have been like it for most of the day :(

hope lil man doesnt come today cos i dont think id have the energy to push him out!!

xxx


----------



## wannabeamom

lol west ive just seen your countdown ticker for your c section!! thats great! xxx


----------



## meldmac

Melsue I'm so happy for you!! She's gorgeous! 

Wannabe: Sorry you're having a down day. :hugs: Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## dmn1156

melsue she is gorgeous im really happy for you glad it all went well

wannabe sorry your having a down day it is probably hormones not long to go now


----------



## westbrja

wannabeamom said:


> lol west ive just seen your countdown ticker for your c section!! thats great! xxx

I keep wondering why I can't see it anymore. I can see it from my phone but not the computer :shrug:. Hope your day gets better and you can get off the hormonal rollercoaster lol. Just a little humor to hopefully make you smile. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats melsue! She's gorgeous! I can't wait for the groups first boy to be born! Wannabe you should be next!!!!!


----------



## Melsue129

Thanks ladies..... :hugs:

Wannabe - I feel your pain that is how I felt exactly before I delivered... I was cranky and emotional and sooooo ready to give birth because I was sooo uncomfortable... So hang in there and just sleep and get your rest, who cares about all the cleaning that needs to be done. It will be there another day, dont worry about it... Please SLEEP NOW!! because when your lil one comes out you will not get any sleep, believe me I know now... soooo tired right now.... So rest up... I gave birth at 39 weeks and 3 days so you could go anytime... Hang in there.!!! :hugs:


----------



## wannabeamom

thanks guys feel better this morning been up since 5 though with some period type pains but they have gone now, got my friend coming over at 9 then midwife at 12 and i plan to have a sleep this afteroon but doubt i will get it lol

kelly def cant wait for him to arrive but it seems like hes taking forever!

xxx


----------



## westbrja

:wave:


----------



## Kelly9

40 weeks is a long time to be pg


----------



## westbrja

Kelly9 said:


> 40 weeks is a long time to be pg

Amen to that sister...I'm having a crappy day today. My feet are swollen, my back hurts, and baby is so high up that I can't even breathe while standing up...UGH!!!


----------



## Kelly9

My guy is low! I haven't really had the breathing issues, no swelling issues either. I have been so lucky in most areas. 

I am also contemplating a box of godiva chocolates tomorrow... yum, I had a dream about them last night.


----------



## westbrja

Yeah well even tho I've only gained 7 lbs I feel like she must be 22 inches cuz she punches my bladder and kicks my ribs at the same time OWW!
I think I had swelling today cuz its over 80 degrees and humid as hell.
I'm not much of a chocolate person but I am trying to get up the energy to go cut up a watermelon and cantaloupe. It sounds so good but I'm exhausted from work.


----------



## Kelly9

I had another awesome nap to which I woke up to the smoke alarm going off, DH cooking! I think something spilled on the tray at the bottom of the oven so much change that tonight once it cools down some. 

Meant to get all sorts of reading done but got 5 pages! Sigh, will try again later tonight, wanted to get 65 pages done! The fact that most of the good tv is done now should make it easier.


----------



## wannabeamom

yup 40 weeks sure is a looonnnngggg time!!! got a feeling though it may end up being 41 or 42 weeks with this stubborn fella!!

in the process of trying to pick a name for him but its sooooo hard we havent got a clue, i guess still stick to the original plan of waiting till hes born :)


----------



## Kelly9

are you going in with any ideas before he is born? I wanted our name picked out cause I knew I would feel rushed to name him if I waited. I am so in love with our name though! Even though it took like 16 weeks to figure out.


----------



## dmn1156

hey how is everyone doing


----------



## Kelly9

I'm good! Got a huge post in my journal that you should all check out... lots of great news!!!!


----------



## westbrja

Hey everyone. How are you all? I'm relaxing for the most part today. Just doing the necessaries. Had an appt yesterday and I finally gained 2 lbs after losing for the past 6 weeks. I feel better abt that. I had +1 protein in my urine so we're keeping an eye on that. BP was fine. Nothin too major tho. Everything else is great. Baby's still head down which I don't think matters since I'm having a c-section. We got our instructions for the day of surgery too. YAY!!! Boy we're getting close Kelly.
Dmn - How ya doin?
Threads been quiet lately. Where is everyone?


----------



## Csunshine013

:happydance::happydance: Congratulations Melsue!!!!!:happydance::happydance: She is beautiful! So glad it all went well for you!

I feel horrible as I haven't been here forever :blush::dohh:

Hope your all doing well,,,,, wannab so very close!


----------



## Kelly9

It is close! I can't wait, we need wannabe to have her boy first though then we're next in line and thats NUTS!


----------



## westbrja

Kelly9 said:


> It is close! I can't wait, we need wannabe to have her boy first though then we're next in line and thats NUTS!

C'mon Wannabe and have that baby! :haha: Hey I just noticed she hasn't been on since the 13th...hmmm? Wonder if that means :baby:?

Oh don't forget Meldmac has to pop before us too.


----------



## Mrs_N

Congrats melsue, she's gorgeous! :happydance:

me and hubby have had a horrid cold so not been up to much apart from lying on the sofa & sleeping lol! 

:hugs: to everyone


----------



## meldmac

That's ok everyone forgets me :haha:

2 more weeks to go! I can't believe it's that close!

Hope everyone is doing well today. :hugs:

Sorry Mrs_N about the colds they really suck! Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## westbrja

Feel better Mrs. N :hugs:


----------



## westbrja

meldmac said:


> That's ok everyone forgets me :haha:
> 
> 2 more weeks to go! I can't believe it's that close!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today. :hugs:
> 
> Sorry Mrs_N about the colds they really suck! Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Sorry Meldmac, it's just that you're not on often :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

thanks girls

ooh meldmac almost single figures to go!! :happydance:


----------



## meldmac

westbrja said:


> meldmac said:
> 
> 
> That's ok everyone forgets me :haha:
> 
> 2 more weeks to go! I can't believe it's that close!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today. :hugs:
> 
> Sorry Mrs_N about the colds they really suck! Hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> Sorry Meldmac, it's just that you're not on often :hugs:Click to expand...

No worries I was only joking anyway :)


----------



## meldmac

Mrs_N said:


> thanks girls
> 
> ooh meldmac almost single figures to go!! :happydance:

Dr's hoping to induce on June 28, so hopefully he sticks to that date, if so only 12 days to go! :happydance:


----------



## westbrja

meldmac said:


> Mrs_N said:
> 
> 
> thanks girls
> 
> ooh meldmac almost single figures to go!! :happydance:
> 
> Dr's hoping to induce on June 28, so hopefully he sticks to that date, if so only 12 days to go! :happydance:Click to expand...

Oooh that's so exciting! :thumbup: You'll have a :baby: sooner than later.


----------



## dmn1156

meldmac not long to go then 

Mrs N hope you feel better soon colds suck especially when pregnant 

west how you doing 

im hoping as wannabe has gone quiet she has had her lo lol


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh 12 days! :happydance: exciting! 

we are almost down to double figures - single figures still feels a long long way away!


----------



## Kelly9

Oh meldmac! haha that was preggo brain for you! I would never forget about you for real but its true you're not on often so it slipped my mind! HURRAY FOR 12 MORE DAYS!!!!! OMG!!!!! YOu must be so excited.

I wonder if wannabe has had hers? Normally when they go quiet something is happening!


----------



## Kelly9

Mrs N You're almost down to double digits! NUTS!


----------



## westbrja

Dmn - I'm good thanks. How's ur family?


----------



## wannabeamom

I'm back girlies!!! And full of noise!!! Baby Oliver Samuel Was born on his due date at 10.10am and is just perfect came home the day after on the 15th and just settling in he is so well behaved!! Had to have suction cathetor to help him out as his heart rate kept dropping and then the cord was Lund his neck bu we are both very well and doing great.... The best thing I have ever done!!! It was wonderful!!!


Not long to go for you now ladies!!!!

Xxxx


----------



## Kelly9

CONGRATS WANNABE! So where are the pics? I love the name by the way and lucky you for him to come on his due date! How big was he?


----------



## meldmac

Congrats Wannabe!! So happy for you!


----------



## Mrs_N

yay congratulations wannabe! :happydance: 
gorgeous name :thumbup:


----------



## westbrja

Great job Wannabe! Now we just need some pics lol. 
I guess I'm gonna start getting my bag around pretty soon. With this being baby #3 who knows what can happen. Just my luck my water would break when I'm working and DF will have to get stuff from home. I'd rather have it all together. Are any of you on Facebook?


----------



## Csunshine013

Congratulations Wannab! :happydance::happydance: Well done! So great Oliver coming on his due date too!

Mrs N hope the cold goes away!

Meld WOO HOOO for induction date!

dmn hope you and your family are doing well!

west yeah for finally gaining weight!

Melsue hope you and baby are doing well!

Tiff hope your clinical is going well!

afm had a crap day yesterday, it's all in my journal if you care to read it. 

Hope your all doing well!:hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

congratulationa wannabe on little oliver 

Csunshine im doing ok thank you lucie is thriving i do update my journal when i get chance 

west best to be prepared im on facebook 

hope everyone else is well


----------



## Kelly9

I have FB pm your email and I'll add you. 

I have decided to live on the bold side and not pack my bag till somewhere between 35 and 37 weeks. I don't want it kicking around making a mess and I still need most of the items. I did however go out and make sure I bought anything that I will need so that all I have to do is put it in the bag and not make a trip out for anything. I just don't see this baby coming out anytime before his due date so not to concerned about it. I think we're covering what to bring to hospital and getting a check list in my next prenatal class anyway.


----------



## meldmac

Kelly9 said:


> I have FB pm your email and I'll add you.
> 
> I have decided to live on the bold side and not pack my bag till somewhere between 35 and 37 weeks. I don't want it kicking around making a mess and I still need most of the items. I did however go out and make sure I bought anything that I will need so that all I have to do is put it in the bag and not make a trip out for anything. I just don't see this baby coming out anytime before his due date so not to concerned about it. I think we're covering what to bring to hospital and getting a check list in my next prenatal class anyway.

:haha: I haven't even got mine done yet and I'm supposed to be having him in under 2 weeks. I think I need to get a move on just in case little man decides he wants out earlier!


----------



## Kelly9

Well you've got an earlier inducation date meld and theoretically you should be fine but you should get it done sooner rather then later.


----------



## Mrs_N

I have a 'hospital bag drawer' in my room - so everything is easily accessible for everyday use, but in an emergency the drawer can just be emptied into a bag lol! 

I'm on facebook too - Jen Naulls, if you search for me I think I'm the only one! Just let me know who you are!


----------



## wannabeamom

thnks guys hope you are well!! if anyone fancies adding me too im susan brunt was colley x


----------



## dmn1156

and im Donna Neale it will bring up loads but mine has a picture of my 2 boys on there trampoline just sticking there heads out lol and location of southend on sea essex 

how is everyone doing today


----------



## Kelly9

I don't have an extra drawer to do that. Plus the way I see it is if I pack it it means it might actually happen sooner so I am going to be stubborn and wait, well at least till I get the list from my prenatal classes on what to bring and then maybe some. 

Jen I think I Have you on FB already. I added you dmn and wannabe, west whats your FB info?


----------



## dmn1156

kelly after you telling me to have my bag ready lol mind you just as well i did after what happened


----------



## Kelly9

yes but I was telling you at like 36 or 37 weeks not 34, I have time still!


----------



## meldmac

Posted update in my journal if anyone's interested!


----------



## westbrja

My name is Jaylynn Westbrook. I'll search all of you but remember I don't have internet at home so I only get on from my Blackberry. All my friends complain that I'm never on lol. I just remembered my password last week.

Anyway, work was hell today. I ate cereal for breakfast and a donut for lunch. Real healthy huh? Plus its 90 degrees here.


----------



## Kelly9

Added you west, having the same pic for FB as BnB made it easy!


----------



## wannabeamom

Thanks for the facebook adds girlies, hope you are all doing well, had a lovely day yesterday we put a ban on visitors for the day and spent the day just me dh and ollie, had a lovely walk and went to the supermarket, although I have to admit I did end up crying whilst walking doing cos Oliver was screaming and I got in a fluster and didn't know what to do for him! Other than that had a lovely day! Back to truck loads of visitors today I bet!!
Any bf ladies out there is it normal to keep feeling faint?,I'm constantly starving and keep feeling faint?
Xxx


----------



## dmn1156

kelly very true lol it seems further on than it is hopefully your little man will surprise you and come on his due date 

wannabe you could be a little low in iron


----------



## Kelly9

I would love for my man to come o his aug 3 due date! It would be perfect!


----------



## westbrja

Wannabe try to eat several small meals throughout the day just like when you were preggo. BF'ing can take a lot out of you, nutrient wise, so its best to try and keep a balance. Also drink lots. Any other questions you may have about BF'ing please ask. I used to be involved with the LaLeche League (a BF'ing support group) and may be able to offer some tips. Good luck!
Kelly yeah I have to take a new pic. That one is so old now.
AFM - I have slept all day today. DD is at her grandmas so it was just DS and I. When DF came in from work this morning DS was already in our bed. We all stayed asleep until abt 9am. I got up and made breakfast and DS asked if we could lay back down. We got up at 2pm!
Yesterday I packed most of our hospital bag. My mom bought me new pj's and slippers for the hospital and some travel sized hygiene items (deodorant, toothpaste, soap, etc.). We swam at my moms all day yesterday too.


----------



## Kelly9

Sounds like a nice weekend west! 

I had my shower sat then worked today, now I am shattered. Just did some running around, should print off some stuff and should study and work on my distance course but I am just to tired. Might do some work tomorrow... I keep saying that though. Got to get off my ass! 

It was nice this weekend here, very sunny and warm but we're back to rain, its been 2 weeks of rain already with 2 days off in between and we're getting at least another 7 days of it according to the forcast (although that can change) there has been flooding in AB which never happens! Ah well I am stuck in clinical so I don't care if it rains.


----------



## meldmac

Morning ladies :hi:

West and Kelly sounds like you had a nice weekend! Kelly don't work yourself to hard there lady!

Well I'm going to the walk in clinic this morning, have been having pains in my bladder the last two days and my dr. is away today and tomorrow. I don't want to leave it if it's a bladder infection. Think it may just be that he's down low now but don't want to take any chances. Ugh I hate going to walk ins. 

Hope everyone has a great day :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I hope it's not a UTI meld, when did you say your induction was again?


----------



## dmn1156

meldmac hope it is nothing to serious for you and that it is just your lo waiting to come out 

west glad you had a lovely weekend 

kelly im sure you will get all the work done you need to your always so busy you need to relax lol

well it rained here most of the weekend and i got soaked on saturday and did not get changed straight away cos i got the children sorted first well i woke up with a nice cold today so not feeling to hot today hope you are all having a lovely day


----------



## meldmac

Awww dmn hope you feel better soon hon!

Kelly: Think it should be on June 28th, unless he changes his mind when I see him on Thursday.

Back from the dr. and he said doesn't look like an infection thankfully but he will send it away for a culture and should be able to let me know tomorrow. He thinks it is just the way baby is laying. He's decided now that my ribs are a nice kicking bag! Think he's going to be a long baby as I can still feel him punching my bladder. Oh well only 7 more days!!


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh meld, pleased it doesn't sound like an infection :thumbup: I can imagine getting rib kicks _and_ bladder kicks is pretty uncomfortable - at least at the moment when I get one it means the other gets a rest :haha:

hope you feel better soon dmn :hugs: 
we are just about shaking off this cold that we've had since last week, seems to have hung around for ages! 

well I had my 26 week appointment today and everything looks good, fundal height is 26 so bang on :thumbup:


----------



## dmn1156

glad it is not an infection meldmac

Mrs N glad everything is spot on for you 

just back from the docs DS had to have his pre school injections and Lucie had to have her first lot of injections as well she is all crabby now bless her


----------



## Kelly9

Glad it doesn't look like a UTI... I have been getting head butts to the bladder and kicks to the ribs simultaneously at times to. Lately it's been crotch shots on the inside which are the most painful though!
Hurray mrs n!
DMN get better soon, you've been sick so much in the last year.

Well back to clinical for an afternoon with the preceptor from hell.


----------



## dmn1156

thank you kelly i know lol apparently my fbc is still on the low side so im back on iron tablets i think this pregnancy and the recovery has really taken its toll on my body im normally quite healthy


----------



## Kelly9

Well hopefully everything goes back to normal fast


----------



## westbrja

Dmn - Feel better soon :hugs:. It seems like we are always hoping you get better. I know you will be glad when your body has returned to normal.

Kelly - Have fun with the preceptor lol

Meldmac - WOW only 7 more days!!

I'm down to 40 days I think :happydance:


----------



## Mrs_N

hoping you continue on the improve dmn :hugs:
hope your afternoon wasn't too bad kelly!
:happydance: woo for 40 days west!


----------



## westbrja

Hey Dmn, did you mention that you had spd? What is that exactly cuz I'm having the worst pain in my groin and its so hard to explain. It doesn't feel like stretching or pulling. This is PAIN :cry:. It's worse at night when I try to put my weight on one leg to flop my weight over to the other side. Plus it hurts under the fatty part of my va-jay-jay (TMI). :shrug:


----------



## dmn1156

spd is a pain literally you can get it in the groin your back and thighs earlier on i was in pain but i could live with it the further on i got some days i would walk like i was a 100 years old the only thing the physio dept did for me really was a support belt which did not help too much as towards the end the pain was in my back and groin makes walking hard it sounds like it could be try using a support pillow between your thighs at night that helps a little and a heat pack and baths helped


----------



## Mrs_N

west I have SPD too, had it since about 16 weeks, sounds like that is what you are describing. 
Have a look at this website - https://www.pelvicpartnership.org.uk/

I find it worst at night - turning over in bed is really hard, and when I have to get up it's agony, especially putting the weight through one side. 
I find water helpful (but getting in & out of the bath is difficult!), heat packs, try a pillow between your knees at night too. 
It's worth mentioning to your midwife & see if you can get a physio appointment - although saying that there's not much they can do. They gave me a support belt but I actually find it makes it worse. Some of the exercises have been helpful, and I find an exercise ball one of the most comfortable places to sit.


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh must mention to my PT friend and ask about this, my groin and back really hurt badly when turning over or trying to lift myself out of bed ARGH

Hope your all doing better today!

WOOO hoooo for 40 days!:thumbup:

dmn hope your feeling better, and the iron has kicked in!:thumbup:

afm going for my growth scan tomorrow so will update when I get back from my appt.


----------



## westbrja

At this late in my pregnancy its kinda pointless to do anything about it. I kept thinking it was just from being preggo and the nurse agreed. Its not so bad that I can't walk or live with it for 40 more days. I have a body pillow that I use at night. Thanks for the advice girls.

Well I'm off to bed. Goodnight all!


----------



## Kelly9

I just find it hard to get out of bed in general! I have to roll myself off the side to stand up now! :rofl: The belly seems to be growing exponentially now even though I haven't put weight on in like a month. I am back up to 20 pounds heavier which is where I topped out last time but sometimes it falls down to 18. I'm not complaining.

What I will complain about is this nagging sore throat I Have, I am still hoping it's dryness but it hasn't let up much all day so we'll see what tomorrow brings.

One more day with the preceptor! and it's a half day so just got to make it from 8 till 12! Wahoo!!!!


----------



## Starmoon

Hi all

I presume this is my new home! Got my BFP yesterday at approx 12dpo on my 5th cycle - yay!

This is the first time I have been pregnant and I must say, I am a little overwhelmed!

A little about my story. I spent the first 3 months actually getting quite obsessed and spending way too much time on the internet (and BnB in particular). I POAS quite a lot and got to the stage where I thought it would never happen, which I know is silly after 3 months but I am sure most of us felt this at some point.

I used a more relaxed approach the last couple of months by staying away from anything TTC related where possible, no POAS and no looking at dates (although I knew when I was ovulating because my body tell me!)

So, here I am, feeling a little bit out of my comfort zone in First Tri - somewhere I both surprised and pleased to be! It feels weird moving over here.

I am totally CLUELESS on being pregnant. I even rang the GP this morning to say that I had just found out I am pregnant - and did I need to make an appointment?

Hopefully I will pick it up as I go along!


----------



## meldmac

Welcome Starmoon and congrats!


----------



## Kelly9

Welcome. I had an apt to confirm pregnancy once i got a positive stick so it might be good to look into it?

Ladies my throat is killing me :( Not looking good.


----------



## dmn1156

welcome starmoon 

kelly sorry your throat is killing i tried gargling with a little warm salt water not nice but helped im feeling a bit better today

Csunshine hope your growth scan goes well


----------



## Kelly9

There was an Earthquake in Canada! How bizarre! It was in On, we never get those!


----------



## westbrja

Hello all!
Welcome starmoon! You will find that although this thread is in the first tri most of us are in our 3rd tri or just popped. A few of us including myself are preggo with our 2nd or 3rd babies. So there's lots of answers here if you need them.
Kelly & Dmn - Bah for sore throats. Hope you both feel better quickly. Hugs!

The kids and I are sitting in the basement once again due to tornado sirens going off. I always try to be honest with my children by explaining things to them as they are (in their language of course) but my DD is a "Worry Wart". Everytime that siren goes off she panics and says she doesn't want us to die. So I spend the majority of my time consoling her during a warning. 

Both DD and DS had annual doctors appts today. Yay for everyone being healthy but boo for 6 shots between the 2 of them. We made it tho. 
Yay for 34 weeks and 38 days til c-section tmw! Wow this turned into a long post lol. Nite girlies!


----------



## Kelly9

yeah the throat is annoying me I am getting whiny. I don't handle sore throats well. I am however enjoying all the sugary snacks I can tonight, my levels have been off a bit lately and before I am told 100% that I can't eat certain things I am going to have a night of enjoyment then become a good girl.


----------



## Mrs_N

ah hope your sore throat feels better soon kelly, it's the worst thing! :(

welsome starmoon. congrats on your bfp! when I got mine I booked in to see my GP - they don't check a pregnancy test here, but you need to see them to get referred to the midwife.


----------



## meldmac

Morning ladies :hi:

Kelly: Really hope that sore throat gets better for you soon!

west: Glad your appointments went well and wow so close for you too!

dmn and Mrs_N: how are you ladies today?

Well still not getting any sleep here :hissy: I'm so exhausted but baby is sitting on my bladder and it really hurts and makes me feel like I have to run to the bathroom every 15 minutes ugh! Oh well have to keep telling myself that I should have him in my arms kicking and screaming in a few days. I'm just so worried something will go wrong before then :nope:


----------



## westbrja

Oh Meld, please try not to worry too much. I'm sure everything will be fine and you will see :baby: soon. :hugs:

Well I woke up this morning feeling like my bump was a little different. I got to work and a few people already have mentioned that it looks like I have dropped. I'm peeing every 30 mins but just a tiny amount each time and I have the worst lower back pain. The nerve in the center of my back feels like its being pinched. Hopefully this baby lasts til August. My family keeps saying she's coming in July. Contractions are still frequent. :shrug:

How's everyone today?


----------



## Kelly9

Well maybe she will come in july west, based on what you're saying I'd say there is a good chance. My bubs gas gotten lower but only a little, I wouldn't say he's dropped quiet yet just making his way down there. Its my first though and they say that 92% of frist time pregnancies go over by as many as 8 days!!!! Crazy.

Gonna pack my hospital bag around week 37 I think.


----------



## meldmac

Update in my journal if anyone would like to read about my dr's appointment :hissy:


----------



## Kelly9

Well sore throat has gone however the congestion has moved in. Still it's better then a sore throat! I got a big update in my journal to about the diabetes thing, you can read it there if you like, I'm not typing it all out again. :)


----------



## meldmac

Well I'm apparently "on call" with the hospital now. Dr. sent in the form for the induction and said I could be called anytime between now and Monday and that if I don't hear from them by Monday morning I'm to call him and let him know. I'm so happy that at least we're getting somewhere now!


----------



## Kelly9

Oh wow thats crazy!!!! Just remember to post on BnB that you're off to hospital for induction so we know what happened to you!


----------



## Mrs_N

ooooh meld, how exciting! can't wait to meet little one!


----------



## westbrja

Yay for a baby Meldmac! How can you stand the wait? I would be looking at the phone every second lol.


----------



## meldmac

West: I am :haha: I am having an even hard time sleeping now because I keep expecting the phone to ring!


----------



## Kelly9

Meld want to hear something funny? You added me a while back on FB and I knew that you were form BnB so I added you but I just literally figured out yesterday that you're Mel Mac on FB! Every time i would see your profile come up on the side I'd be like, who the heck is she? Bahahaha. It was only when I saw your status stating you were "on call" and then saw it on here that my brain made the connection. :rofl: Oh god I want my wits back!


----------



## meldmac

Kelly sounds like you have the case of the pregnancy brain like I do! I'm so out of it half the time I'm surprised I even make sense. :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

I sure can relate. Being sick on top of it all doesn't help but back when I added you I wasn't sick so can't use that as an excuse.


----------



## meldmac

True! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Kelly9

God me to! day 5 of this and each day has been worse then the last!


----------



## meldmac

Ladies got a quick question, been having period type cramps for the last hour or so. They are pretty constant was going to try and time them because thought maybe something was happening but they are constant no space in between, they don't really feel like contractions either as my stomach isn't getting hard with them. They aren't super painful more just uncomfortable. Anyone have any idea what this could be?


----------



## meldmac

Ladies I got the call! Well she did say they want me to come in to get checked and if by that time they have room in L&D they would induce me but if not I'd get sent home. So hopefully I don't get sent home! If you don't hear from me again today probably means I've been induced! I hope so I hate all this bouncing around.


----------



## westbrja

Wishing you luck Meldmac! Hugs


----------



## Kelly9

Well I hope you're not sent home but if you are the period like cramps normally come before labour, not sure how long sometimes weeks sometimes days. Good luck!!!!! I wish you the best and easiest delivery cause you totally deserve it.


----------



## Mrs_N

oooh meldmac, hope you've not been sent home! good luck! :happydance:

totally feel you on the pregnancy brain - I have turned into a right dumbo lol! :haha:


----------



## dmn1156

it lasts after birth as well my brain is mush i got to do something and have completely forgotten what i went to do lol

hope your all having a lovely day


----------



## Melsue129

Hey ladies!!!

Meldmac - Good Luck looks like you are having a lil one today or did yesterday cant wait to hear more..

Wannabe - we want pics - Congrats on lil Oliver - we want to hear the labor story -- I love labor stories....

West - Ive been having the most stressful time breastfeeding.. I had mastitis and then thrush - then finally after I was done with all of the meds, I realized that I need to pump to build a milk supply for work (that I will be back to in 2 weeks) and then I was really stressing and noticing that she was feeding off of both boobs for 10 minutes each and still hungry - I havent been the happiest mom at all.. Ive had 4 days total in the last four weeks that I havent cried... I had the baby blues bad and then I thought it was turning into post partum depression then I realized that the BF'g was stressing me out so much with no sleep - she's up every 2 hours and sometimes every hour, its been nuts... So I feel sooo guilty for saying this or even feeling this way but I called the hospital over the weekend and asked about formula.. We have to start to suppliment because I know my milk supply is going to decrease when I go back to work because I can only pump 3 times a day there... sooooo all in all Ive been a mess... :( and totally exhausted... Just called her dr today and they said that first and foremost momma has to be stress free so supplimenting is perfectly fine - they said an unhappy mom makes an unhappy baby, so it felt good to hear it, because Ive been in tears just feeling so guilty because I want the best for her - so Im still BF'g her while Im home and I pump while she gets formula to build something of a supply... 

Sorry for the long explaination - Ive been trying to get on here for some support but havent had a chance at all... I just need to unload and get some good advice, so Im going to check out the breastfeeding forum as long as this lil one falls back to sleep she is starting to cry so I think she's hungry... Gotta go..

I hope everyone else is doing great - big hugs to all!!


----------



## Kelly9

I hope it gets easier melsue! I expect to have some of the same issues due to having to pump while I'll be in class. Should be interesting. I'll do whatever I can though to keep it up for as long as possible, I realize that anything else would be impossible. 

Yay meldmac! You didn't come back on so I am thinking you have had or are having your boy!

DMN don't tell me that! This course work's been hard enough with baby brain during pregnancy!


----------



## Mrs_N

melsue :hugs: don't beat yourself up over it, you can only do so much and at the end of the day baby getting enough to eat is the most important thing.


----------



## westbrja

Melsue - I remember these same feelings with my first and feeling like I failed her BF'ing doesn't make a better mom than a FF'ing one. A couple things maybe I could suggest. First your doc is right cuz you need to be sane. Secondly if baby is only nursing for 10 mins on each side she may only be getting foremilk which has less fat and does not hold baby as long. Plus it makes it hard for baby to gain weight if they don't get enough of the fatty hindmilk. Sometimes babies have tummy troubles or gassines with an abundance of foremilk. Try making her nurse on one side each session for at least 20 mins and then offer the other boob if she still seems hungry.
Thirdly, (which this is completely fine if you want to FF exclusively) but every bottle that is supplemented is one less time your bb's are stimulated to produce milk. Its a supply and demand thing so if you remove the demand the supply will decrease. I only recommend supplementing if baby is not gaining weight appropriately.
As far as pumping, a pump can never empty the breast like baby can. Try to get baby to the breast as often as she likes. I kno this can be a lot. I will have to pump like mad when I go back and school. I invested in a $300 pump bcuz of this but you can get them used too. Your supply will likely be okay with 3 pumps a day as long as you nurse on demand at home. Sorry this is so long but I really wanted to offer some advice to you. I honestly kno how you feel. Both my kids were small and nursed every 30-45 mins. Talk about someone being CRAZY!!! I wished I had the knowledge and info with DD that I did with DS. I was much more confident the 2nd time around. Either way FF or BF you are a great mommy and she loves you!!


----------



## dmn1156

sorry kelly lol but a classic example for me today i went to post a letter recorded delivery i had forgotten to put the address and return address on the envelope then i walked out out without my car keys until a lady tapped me on the shoulder saying i think these are yours lol 

melsue you can only do so much i had to go onto formula for Lucie she was so miserable because she was hungry and then she thrived on the formula and eventually my milk dried up 

meldmac im so hoping your busy with your baby to get on


----------



## Melsue129

Thanks ladies...

West - thanks for all of the great advice... Im trying my hardest right now and feel so guilty for feeling the way that I do... Im jsut in sooo much pain right now... These nipples dont like anything to touch them and when they get cold and the nipples go hard thats when the pain comes... Ouch!! When do you think this will let up?? I have a week and a half before I go back to work, Im dreading it...

Hope everyone else is doing great - cant wait to see more pics of lil ones...!!!


----------



## Melsue129

Hey one last question to all of your already mommas out there....

After a vaginal birth did you have abdominal pain - I have shooting pain to the left of my belly button.. I had the dr do an ultrasound to make sure there are no left over bits in the uterus and nothing is there... They ended up telling me that they think I had a pulled abdominal muscle it just hurts like hell if I stretch or turn or bend a certain way... Ouch, again....


----------



## westbrja

Sorry Melsue can't help with the mastitis or the vag delivery problems. I did have a bad case of thrush tho with DS and I literally cried everytime he wanted to nurse cuz my nips were raw. If you've gotten rid of the thrush they should start feelingf better soon. If they hurt for other reasons then you may want to be sure Liana is latched on properly. Be sure most of your areola is in her mouth too. I promise it does get easier and better. Pls pls pls try not to feel guilty but just kno that if you do want to continue BF'ing you can. Just hang in there.

Hi Dmn, Kelly, and Mrs N!
Hope you have a healthy baby at home Meldmac!


----------



## wannabeamom

West excellent advice there thanks, I've been struggling to feed ollie, was using a breast each feed but was then told to swap over when he let's go but this is only 10 mins into feed so prob why hea feeding so much!!!
Mel I have a horrid shooting pain but only when I'm having a poo not allthe time but it has me doubled over in pain!!
Quick question my nephew has chicken pox, I've not had them and cam in contact with him 13 days ago , his spots appeared on Thursday, I have banned my mum from visiting cos I don't want Oliver getting them this early as she looked after my nephew on the Monday am I being paranoid or would it be ok formum to come over? I know they are contagios 10 days before the spots cme out and until they scab over bu how do I stand with people carrying them?


----------



## westbrja

Wannabe and Melsue - The BF forum on BNB is very helpful too. Everyone talks about the benefits of BF'ing, which is true, but sometimes the hard times are not mentioned. It can def be tough but you can do it. Remember any BM is better than none. Also Melsue I wanted to mention you could try pumping for 10-15 mins directly after a feed to build up your freezer stash. 
Ok I'll get off my soapbox now lol.
I forgot to tell you all abt my appt yesterday. I've gained 11 lbs so far, she's still head down but hasn't dropped yet. My MW thinks its just my growing uterus making me pee more and more uncomfortable. She also said if I go into labor now they wouldn't stop it and I'd go in for my c-section. She would still like me to wait a couple weeks tho (not like I have a choice lol). I'm up to weekly visits now. The constant BH's and lost mucus plug was of no concern to her.
OMG I almost forgot, we had a bad roll over accident in front of our house the other nite. We live on a residential street and the speed limit is 25. People fly up and down all day tho which pisses me off cuz there is a park 2 blocks away and a school 1 block away. Anyways, DF and I jumped out of bed when we heard the crash and ran outside. Cars park on one side of the street so you have to give the right away. Well a car was doin 55mph or more and hit a lady head on when they couldn't squeeze thru. I think alcohol was involved cuz the passenger that was trapped in the car said the driver jumped out and ran. The ladies van was knocked into my yard right where my kids ride bikes. It was horrible. Everyone was ok tho. They took the idiot to the hospital but he was fine goin into the ambulance. Some people...UGH!!!


----------



## westbrja

When do we move to our last box Kelly? Happy 35 weeks!!


----------



## Kelly9

I believe we move at 35+5? So I should move up on one ticker for thursday? 

That BF'ing advice sounds great! I will be a pump machine to as I'll not be taking a break from school at all.

Still sick but getting over it now, only DH is super sick, poor guy I gave it to him!


----------



## westbrja

Glad ur feeling better but sorry abt DH. Hope he's on the mend soon. 
I just hope I can help someone get past the rough times of BF'ing cuz it does get better.
Oh I got a new profile pic! That was taken today 34+5.


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for new profile pic! My newest bump pic is in my journal like always. Every tuesday.


----------



## dmn1156

kelly your already on your last box yay for that i think it is either 35+2 or 35+4 hope you both feel better soon 


west nice bump pic glad your doing ok 

hope everyone else is doing great


----------



## Kelly9

I did go to my last box today! Well on my top ticker! 35+4! Thats crazy! OMG I'm running out of time! I got some annoying menstrual type cramps radiating down my legs and into my back... ouchy. Getting more uncomfortable every day!


----------



## wannabeamom

ok mel heres the labour story for ya ;)

sat down to watch a episode of lost at around 7.30pm on the sun night (13th) after telling the baby i did not want him to be born on the 13th and at around 8pm started getting so pain this hapened every 10 mins for a hour so i said to dh i think they are contractions!

this carried on till about 10pm then they started to get closer together till they were about 3mins apart by this time i was hooked up to the tens machine which took the edge off them.

at 1.00am on the 14th i went into hospital as had had paracetamol and the pain was still bad on arrival i got examined and was 2 cm!! they gave me some pain relief think it was something a bit stronger than paracetamol and sent me home at 3
as soon as i got to our front door i was sick and i sent dh to bed for a bit.
by 4.30 i couldnt cope any longer and went back to hospital where they ran me a hot bath, only the water was far too hot and little man wasnt happy and turned back to back...ouch!!!!
after the bath i had some diamorphine and carried on breathing through the contractions, the baby's heart rate kept ropping so they kept me on moniters and by about 10am they finally gave me gas and air and allowed me to push which i wanted to do a good while before that, as his hr kept dropping thy had to use vontous (sp?) and the cord was round his neck when he was born but he is perfect!!
how do you put pics on here?
xx


----------



## Kelly9

What is vontous? SO basically an ok experience minus the cord and back to back bit.


----------



## wannabeamom

It is a suction catheter so they attached it to his head and pulled as his heart rate kept dropping and they wanted him out fast the good part isvthey only has to give 1 pull so he only had a little bruise on his head which went the next day yeah it was really good, if he hadn't have gone back to back it would have been a little more comfortable but I'd def have another so it couldn't have been that bad lol xx


----------



## meldmac

Hi ladies, Thanks for all the well wishes! Don't have time to catch up properly but needless to say Colin is here by only a miracle will do a birth story soon but short version is we're lucky he's alive and that I truly do believe in miracles now and that Devin must have been watching out for his lil brother.


----------



## meldmac

Check out his birth story...bit traumatic.

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-announcements-birth-stories/361577-colin-devin-denis-our-miracle-baby-traumatic-birth.html#post5964482


----------



## wannabeamom

huge congrats hun :)

glad all was well in the end xxx


----------



## westbrja

I had an emergency c-section with DD due to fetal distress and a wrapped cord. I completely understand your feelings. So glad things worked out for you and baby. He's precious Meld!


----------



## Kelly9

Wannabe we call that a vacuum out here. 

Meld he is to cute. 

As for me, I am still effing sick. Now my ears are plugged. I just want to be healthy again, its really making me not enjoy the last month of my pregnancy so far.


----------



## wannabeamom

Ahh it has a few names here it's most recently known as a kiwi delivery as kiwi is the make that is now used x


----------



## Kelly9

lol what an odd name!


----------



## wannabeamom

i know when they kept saying id had a kiwi delivery i was like erm nope im sure it was a baby!!! x


----------



## dmn1156

kelly sorry your still feeling sick i can totally sympathise hope you feel better soon so you can enjoy the last few weeks of your pregnancy x

meld colin is so adorable

wannabe hope your doing well

west not long nowhope your doing great


----------



## meldmac

So sorry ladies I haven't had a chance to catch up with you all. Hope everyone is doing well!

We're doing well here just busy!! I'm so in love right now and so many emotions all over the place. I still can't believe this is real I keep expect to wake up and this be a dream.


----------



## Kelly9

I'ts not a dream meldmac so enjoy!
Wannabe I'd of said the same thing! lol.

West we're officially next! Likely you then me but still close enough! Did you guys pick out a name yet for your girl?


----------



## westbrja

Hi girls! Hope ur all okay. Went to L&D cuz I thought I had some fluid leaking. Turns out it was just extra wetness down there :shame: . MW did say my cervix is very soft and shortened but is not dilated and still has a ways to go.
Yup Kelly, we're next! We've had a name for awhile now. You girls gotta wait tho. Its a surprise lol ;)
Goin out of town for a family reunion Sat. Should be fun. I just hope baby stays put cuz with my insurance its expensive as hell to go to another hospital lol. 
Goodnite


----------



## Kelly9

I'm making everyone wait to so I understand. I can't wait for him to be here though so I can tell everyone! 

I get an internal done monday so we'll see how it all looks and feels. I am hoping he is engaged cause I've been in pain and had pressure the last week and some now. I want to hear the doc say, yup you're gonna go early! I'll give up my august baby to be comfortable again and healthy!


----------



## Mrs_N

hehe, we are also making everyone wait with the names - not telling a soul! 
ooh kelly you are on the last ticker box! :happydance: 
meld enjoy every moment - he's so cute!

we start out antenatal classes tomorrow, so excited!


----------



## meldmac

West: Glad it was nothing!

kelly Hope the dr says you're engaged! I know what you mean about being uncomfortable the last month, I could hardly walk when Colin engaged it hurt so bad because of pressure/pain on my pelvic area.

Mrs_N: hope the classes go well!

Not to long now and we should be seeing some more babies! I can't wait I'm so excited for you ladies :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I can't wait either! i Just hope I can make it through my 12 clinical shifts! and whatever work shifts get thrown my way. I think I might ask work for no more then 4 hour shifts from now till delivery. I am doing a 6 hour one today but am not sure how I'll feel after. Gonna wear some solid shoes for sure. 

Coughing seems to be finally letting up some, I don't want to jinx myself though cause whenever it seems like I am finally better it gets worse. 

DH and I are buying baseboards for our upstairs today! We got a surprise check in the mail from the government back pay for when DH was training with the RCMP and it's quiet the check! So on wards and upwards we're getting the last bit to the new floors done! Whoopee!

Last ticker box! Eeeek!


----------



## Mrs_N

yay fab news on the floors!
I think 4 hour shifts sounds sensible - don't know how you are still doing that even lol!

I'm so excited for you girls too, not long and it'll just be me left to pop :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

Yup it's scary being in the next set to go. When you have someone in front of you you get to wait for them to go first!


----------



## Mrs_N

It still feels like a long time to go for us, although antenatal classes today made it feel closer!


----------



## Kelly9

I still feel on the odd occasion that 4 weeks is a long time but I know in the back of my head it's not! I have moments of will he ever come out to OMG he's coming out soon! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs_N

and you are full term in 6 days! (or 9 days lol!) :happydance:
got your hospital bag packed yet??


----------



## Kelly9

Nope no bag packed, will work on it in a week to 10 days I think, once the baseboards are done (which we're working on now) I'll pack it and put it in the nursery so it's out of the way. I'm not to worried, I can always pack during contractions when it's to early to go to the hospital if he comes sooner.


----------



## westbrja

Kelly - Hopefully you have time to pack in between contractions. My best friend went from start to finish in 45 minutes with her 1st and barely had enough time to get to the hospital. Good thing she lives close. :haha:. It would be a blessing to work 6 hours right now. These 12 hour days are killing me :cry:. Oh well the show must go on right?
So obviously baby behaved while we were out of town. We had a good time but it was a long day sitting outside in the heat. I drank tons of water but was still exhausted by the end of the day. The kids and I fell right to sleep while DF drove. My family spent the whole day rubbing my belly :haha:.
Mrs. N - Wow you are moving right along huh? It will leave you and Csunshine after Kelly and I pop.
Well I'm off to raid the vending machine :haha:


----------



## dmn1156

west cant believe your managing 12 hour days not long now and then you will have to rest hope you managed to get what you wanted from the vending machine 

kelly hope your feeling better 

Csunshine hope your doing well

Mrs N hope the spd is not too painful and that your doing great


----------



## meldmac

I didn't do my bag until 2 days before I went in for induction and then I hardly used anything in it! Was to busy with Colin to be bothered with anything.

Hope everyone is doing well and had a nice day!

Took Colin out for his first outing today. He's such a good boy stayed asleep most of the time and only fussed when he got hungry in wal-mart. I'm so in love with him :cloud9:


----------



## Kelly9

I'm not to worried about the bag situation. I'm taking a laid back approach! 

Meld glad all is well with colin and you're enjoying him! 

csunshine is due about 2 weeks after me I think.

Had a prenatal apt today, details in journal, was very interesting. I am still trucking along, we've got about 80 feet of baseboards left out of about 240 so almost there! We'll have about 50 left as of tomorrow as I think we're waiting till DH's next set of days off before we do the master bedroom. I am so tired from filling and painting all the boards! My knees hurt from kneeling. I have to do an assignment and clinical prep by end of wednesday... should probably get a start on that. Just so busy getting the house ready!
Ugh I need ice cream.


----------



## westbrja

I was lucky enough to find some goodies in our breakroom leftover from yesterdays pot luck. One of the Dr's mother made homemade eggrolls. They were soooo good.
Yay for the 1st outing Meld.
Dmn - How are you and Lucie?
Melsue & Wannabe - How are you both getting on with nursing? Has it gotten any easier?


----------



## Melsue129

Meld and Wannabe - thanks for the birthing stories.... pretty incredible how things work out I do believe in angels thats for sure... Im not sure if I told you all but my DH's Step mom died unexpectedly within the same hour that Liana was born, his step mom was 44 years old, she has been battling cancer for a few months.. we called his dad when I was in labor and his step mom was so excited in the background couldnt wait for her grandbaby to be born then we called his dad right after she was born and he went up to the bedroom to tell his wife and she had already passed.. Very sad day for us but in the same it was the best day of our lives because Liana was born... so Bittersweet... So the drs heard a heart mumur in Liana and they said its not their regular ol murmur its one that needs to be seen by a cardiologist, so that scared the hell out of us.. The next morning the dr came in and said the murmur was gone, just like that completely gone.... We have been having her checked ever since and her heart is perfect... I believe that my daughters angel is our step mom - when she was born 44 yrs ago she had a bad heart murmur and was in the hospital for a month before she could come home... so we know for sure Sandy our step mom had a hand in keeping our lil girl healthy... We are so greatful....

I love the photos of the new babies and love the names... They are great!! Im happy that everything thing ended up just fine, very scary when you feel like your lil one is in trouble... Big hugs to you both..

West - BF is getting better for me... my nipples hurt only sometimes now and its after I nurse when they touch my shirt or breast pads... then my boobies only hurt when they are filling back up I think, usually starts 30 mins after I nurse... Im building a supply of milk pumping away and she is starting to actually take the bottle and like it, she was giving us some issues but we switch to the Advent bottles and nipples and she seems to like those....

I hope everyone else is doing great... Not long for you Kelly sooo excited and West you too!! Cant wait to hear more birth stories and see more babies...

HOws csunshine doing??? Mrs. N hope all is well... and DMN hows Lucie... 

Big hugs to all....


----------



## dmn1156

West Lucie and i are doing great i'm loving having a little girl glad you found some food lol

melsue glad Liana is doing well and the heart murmer has gone Lucie and i are doing great


----------



## Kelly9

Wow that is quiet the story melsue. Glad everything has worked out in the end and it's a shame that your DH's step mom passed before she could see or hold liana but you're right she's looking out for her! 

I'm still trucking along, sore from all the house stuff we've been doing. Need a big old break but my mind keeps telling me I'm running out of time. I think I'll be busy with all my projects for at least another 2 weeks. I hope at that point I can relax. It just seems when I've set a list of things I find more things to do so I add them so even though I am crossing things off my list it is taking for ever to get shorter.


----------



## westbrja

Hey ladies! How are we doing? I'm at work on my birthday :cake:. It's been nice cuz the girls have been bringing me all types of food :blush:. Except today I have a lot of pressure down below and I keep contracting. I called OH and told him he better not have jinxed me cuz he said this morning that he was ready for her to come. I've got major heartburn too. Wouldn't that be funny we are planning to have her on his birthday and she shows up on mine. Sorry for the complaining just uncomfortable today.


----------



## dmn1156

Happy birthday west hope you had a lovely day i suffered like that before ihad to go in for an e c sect

how is everyone else doing today


----------



## meldmac

Happy Birthday West!! OOOOH exciting could be something starting!


----------



## westbrja

MY CROTCH HURTS!!!!!!! :cry::cry::cry:

I know that was a TMI, but you ladies will understand. I can't stand the pressure. I don't wanna walk or even get out of my chair.


----------



## meldmac

Ohhh that's how I felt when Colin engaged. Maybe baby is getting ready!


----------



## Kelly9

I hope engaging doesn't hurt like that! If it does my boy can stay unengaged till labour starts! The hip and crotch hits are hurting enough.

How you feeling now west? Getting any contractions?


----------



## wannabeamom

wow melsue someone is def looking out for her! how bizare for it to totally disapear!!

feeding oliver is much better! he is getting himself into a routine he normally goes 2 hours in the day and sometimes 3 and then 3 hourly at night although last night he went 2 hourly once but i think that was because it was hot and he needed a drink and when we are out and about it is much better i bought a mamascarf so can feed discreatly and so far so good with that the only thing ive got to get better at is my timing when walking the dog i keep thinking ollie isnt due a feed until we get back then half way round the walk he screams for food!
also managing to express some, how much should they be taking at 4 weeks? i expressed 3oz yesterday for him and he drank the lot so not sure how much i need to express (the 3 oz was a bit of a chore!)
he seems to be taking to the bottle though which is good as i need him to have 1 next week when i have my graduation ceremony.
hope you are all well not long to go now before we have more babies :)

xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Glad things are working out wannabe! I am not sure how much they drink at 4 weeks. I do know they don't drink much when they are first born though. Oh you need to update your tickers! It's still saying you're pg and counting for you lol.


----------



## dmn1156

wannabe at around 4 weeks they should be on 4 ozs but it alldepends on the baby and how hungry they get. Lucie is still only on 4 ozs every 3 hrs but she goes all night so i always worry she is not having enough food but i have tried making her 5 but she never takes itbut boys do sometimestend to be hungrier babies glad your doing well. 

kelly happy 37 weekshope your doing well

hope everyone else is doing great im off to update my journal lol


----------



## meldmac

wannabeamom said:


> wow melsue someone is def looking out for her! how bizare for it to totally disapear!!
> 
> feeding oliver is much better! he is getting himself into a routine he normally goes 2 hours in the day and sometimes 3 and then 3 hourly at night although last night he went 2 hourly once but i think that was because it was hot and he needed a drink and when we are out and about it is much better i bought a mamascarf so can feed discreatly and so far so good with that the only thing ive got to get better at is my timing when walking the dog i keep thinking ollie isnt due a feed until we get back then half way round the walk he screams for food!
> also managing to express some, how much should they be taking at 4 weeks? i expressed 3oz yesterday for him and he drank the lot so not sure how much i need to express (the 3 oz was a bit of a chore!)
> he seems to be taking to the bottle though which is good as i need him to have 1 next week when i have my graduation ceremony.
> hope you are all well not long to go now before we have more babies :)
> 
> xxx

Not sure about 4 weeks but Colin is at 3 ozs now and sometimes still acts a bit hungrier. Maybe try giving him a little more than 3 ozs and see if he'll take it? Colin wont take more than 3 right now but I can see him taking 4 very soon. It does depend on the baby as I've been told at Colin's age it is normal for anything between 2 ozs and 4 ozs. Colin does tend to eat about every 2.5 hours and sometimes as long as 3 hours.


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for 37 weeks! Full term! I still think I'm not going anywhere for another 2 weeks at least and probably longer. Which is good. Got to get through clinical and get a bit more work done on my distance course before baby comes and life is at a stand still.


----------



## Mrs_N

woo, happy full term! :happydance: 

interesting fact from my antenatal classes kind of related to the feeding thing - at birth baby's stomach is the size of a malteaser, at 6 weeks it's still only about the size of a walnut!


----------



## dmn1156

kelly happy full term not long now 

how is everyone doing today


----------



## wannabeamom

Thanks guys trying to express more but he has now decided he won't touch the bottle! Little monkey!!! 
Yay for full term Kelly :)
mrs n did you find classes useful? Xx


----------



## Kelly9

Yes apparently a baby only takes 5 ml's a feeding for the first day or two! I couldn't believe how little that was! No wonder they need to feed every 2 hours! I am learning quiet a bit on my maternity rotation. 

Yup full term for me, kind of scary, didn't think this day would come so fast.


----------



## Mrs_N

kelly your pregnancy seems to have flown by! 

wannabe yes I found them really good, and dh did too - he came out buzzing with thoughts and questions each time! Definately helped us make some decisions about our birth plan, like staying mobile & using wer, and natural 3rd stage. I'm really excited now!


----------



## meldmac

Hope everyone is doing well!

Well had a big scare last night :cry: Was in the washroom and heard a big crash so I went running into the living room where hubby had been with the baby. Hubby was laying sideways on the floor with Colin in his arms :nope: He had tried to reach for the remotes and the chair fell off its base sideways. It scared me so bad thought for sure Colin was hurt but hubby had held onto him tightly when he felt himself falling and Colin luckily didn't get hurt but hubby banged his head on our balcony window. He's ok. I was not happy though because I've been trying to get him to get rid of the chair for a month now as it's been broke for a long time. I was so scared I just cried and cried. I told hubby that he is no longer allowed to hold Colin on that chair he has to sit somewhere else. My heart was beating so fast.


----------



## dmn1156

Meldmac i can imagine your heart was in your mouth id get rid of the chair regardless glad both Colin and your DH were ok


----------



## Kelly9

I hope hubby is getting rid of that chair now then! I would have cried to hun. Glad everything is ok though and hubby has a nice strong grip.

afm, well ladies I am 1 centimeter dilated, doc says I can go at anytime now or I could hang in another couple of weeks, time will tell. I also have a lousy sore hemorrhoid! It hurts and sucks but I got some bum meds for it so hopefully it helps. Doc says it will be worse after I deliver so getting it as small as possible now is ideal.


----------



## westbrja

How is everyone? I'm trying not to fall asleep here at work. I was so busy over the weekend and never really caught up. I did get my bedroom cleaned though. I washed walls, baseboards, moved the baby's bassinette in our room, and got everything set up. 
We had an appt yesterday and baby looks good so far. Just waiting now to see what happens. He did say he was not going to be doing any internal checks. :happydance:


----------



## Mrs_N

oh meldmac :hugs: I would have been in such a state! glad everything is okay

west yay sounds like everything is going well :thumbup: 

kelly ooh, seems like your body is starting to prepare! how exciting!


----------



## dmn1156

it has been quiet in here latelyhow areyou all doing

i have had a manic few weeks Lucie certainly keeps me busy but im loving it well firstly my computer broke and is still in the mendersbut going to phone them tomorrow and tell them not to worry as my car broke down and tuesday and has just cost me £282. ouch


----------



## Kelly9

I am still around just been tired, there's a big update in my journal had a bit of a worry over u/s from the other day. Otherwise just busy with clinical and school assingments, it's not going to get better from here on out.

Baby is putting my body through heck I am so sore and belly feels so big and full, can't wait to meet my special man!


----------



## dmn1156

not long now and hopefullyhe will come early for you i posted in your journal too try and get some rest the last few weeks can be really uncomfortable


----------



## meldmac

:hi: How is everyone?


----------



## westbrja

I'm here too. Just been busy and trying to make it thru work each day. 12 hours is so long. I'm about done for after lunch. I wish I knew how long I'll be off after the baby comes cuz I'd take off work now.
Baby is good but I'm in a lot of pain and uncomfortable. Doc says my pubic bone is seperating and its causing me excruciating pain. Also baby has gotten bigger and is on my sciatic nerve all the time. Some days I can't even stand up straight.
Sorry to be a crybaby, just needed to vent.
Good news is today is my baby shower. Gotta get everyone around. See ya later.


----------



## Kelly9

I have been trying to rest but it has been hard. My bump has finally dropped so last night was my first night of having to get up to pee once or twice! I can't complain I made it past 38 weeks without a crazy bladder. Getting uncomfortable in the pelvic area for me now to and my hips. I can't wait for baby to come, I just need him to hang on till july 30th. 

I have a hair apt tomorrow then prenatal on tuesday. I am interested to see if doc will say I have dropped even though I know I Have and to see if I am any further dilated.


----------



## dmn1156

west when i had Lucie they said not to expect to return to any kind or work for at least 12weeks how long did it take you before. Cant you cut your hrs a little

kelly have you a birthing ball they help and a warm bath the last few weeksare hard going

meldmac how you doing


----------



## Kelly9

I do have a ball I bought one a week ago and have been sitting on it lots. It also helps my hemorrhoid. I take warm baths to for my bum as well. 

My friend had a c section and was back to normal a week later, like able to clean house and do her old things. Out here they recommend you take off 4-6 weeks before heading back to work. If i have a c section though I won't be able to do that cause of clinical but I will be informing my instructor so that they don't expect me to lift anything heavy and that way I can sit as much as needed.


----------



## wannabeamom

hey girlies how are we all doing?

meldmac glad colin is ok after his ride with daddy and the chair!

kelly my haemorrhoid disappeared after i gave birth and was quite large befoe so hopefully it will go x

im doing well oliver is growing sooo fast though cant believe he will be 5 weeks old tomorrow :( its flying by! he now weighs 9.11lb!!

cant wait to hear about these new babies being born..hurry up!! xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Wannabe was your hemorrhoid an external one and did it bleed at all? (if you don't mind me asking)


----------



## westbrja

Dmn - I felt pretty good after about a week with DD and DS's c-sections. Things like stairs and getting in and out of bed were still pretty sore, but other than that I was good. They say each c-section gets tougher though so we'll see. Around here its standard to get 6 weeks leave for vaginal delivery and 8 for c-sections. I'll take my 8 and then we'll see where things stand at that point as far as if I'll stay off the full 12. I could cut my hrs but that means I would use up my vacation/personal hrs I have saved up. Only 6 days left to work.
Kelly - My DS blessed me with a hemorrhoid and after I delivered it never quite went away. Some do and some don't I guess. Either way it sucks and now that baby has dropped it will probably get more painful. Sorry :(
Wannabe - There's days I want her to come right now but then I really want her to wait. We've setup daycare for the other 2 kids and DF has his work schedule arranged. Both grandmas also have arranged their work schedules too.
So my baby shower was great. The only thing that worries me is we don't have a car seat yet. I waited cuz DF's brother and sis bought the whole travel system we wanted, but due to car issues they couldn't make the trip from Chicago today. So now they will be shipping the stroller. I think I will go out tmw and buy just a carseat for DF's car so just in case baby arrives early. We were gonna buy one anyways but weren't in a big hurry until now.
Wow, long post huh?


----------



## wannabeamom

kelly it was external but didnt bleed was very painful though i got some anusol which helped abit! then afer labour it just disappeared??

west could you buy a car seat and just save the reciept and return it when yours arrives?

ollie has been up since 4.30am yawn!! i fed him and he has been suffering with colic ever since not sure what to do when he gets like that ive tried infacol massage and the usual winding!

think most of it is up now he is just grunting rather than screaming xx


----------



## dmn1156

kelly i got a heamorroid and it bled which is really painful doctor gave me some stuff and said it can bepushed bk in but that did not appeal i still have it but not as big 

wannabe have you tried gripe water if the infacol is not working


----------



## Csunshine013

:hi:

So glad to see you're all still here! 

Wanna so sorry Ollie has colic!:hugs: Hope it gets better soon!

dmn hope your doing well!

Kelly sorry no advice on the roid issue.

West I get the whole taking time off as my back hurts and I just sit at my desk. ARGH


AFM just cruising along. I have another u/s tomorrow to see were I'm at 2 weeks ago baby measured 5lbs 13oz so looking at 9lbs at least EEEKKKKK!!


----------



## Kelly9

Csunshine whenever you call it a roid it makes me laugh cause i think of this wight lifting guy and steroids! 

I have pushed mine back in, it seems smaller, it only bleeds a little bit when I have a BM but is painful. I am thinking it will go away, am asking doc about external cream like anusol tomorrow as the suppositories weren't really doing anything, it's outside anyway not inside, so we'll see. I'll give it time after birth to go away and if it doesn't I'll have it ligated and removed. 

Well I've put off my 70 pages of reading long enough!


----------



## westbrja

Csunshine - I sit at the desk for as long as I can then I waddle down the hall in misery. The girls have been great tho. They take charts and filing up and down for me. I just have to endure the "What are you gonna sit here all day?" jokes. The hallway gets longer and longer each day.
Wannabe - My DS had colic, but it was 24-7 until he finally calmed down at 10 MONTHS!!! I feel for you honey. Hugs
Well my appt went well today. Pressure and urine looked good. Up 15 lbs total. My last appt is next Monday if we make it.


----------



## Kelly9

SOunds great west! It's crunch time for us!!!!!!


----------



## dmn1156

how is everyone doing


----------



## Kelly9

I am feeling distinctly weird.... I feel nauseous but at the same time my chest and abdomen ache a little I have a head ache and my eyes keep unfocusing on me. Could be the heat or the fact that I am uber tired but I am not liking it. Baby is also hitting a nerve in my crotch pretty hard to so maybe thats part of it. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## dmn1156

kelly sounds like your little man is getting ready to come they are all signs hope you feel more comfortable today tho


----------



## Kelly9

I feel a bit better today, I am actually thinking it could be high BP. I have a prenatal apt on tuesday so will find out then, I also noticed today that I can sometimes hear a wooshing or beating sound in my ears kind of like tinnitus but not sure if it's my heart beat or the blood flow i am hearing. Still thinking BP might be higher. 

Did I mentioned DH and I bought new washer/dryer set? Our washer broke down (it was super old) so told DH I wanted a new matching set (told him this 2.5 years ago when we knew it would break down sooner or later) anyway they are almost all set up, should have them fully operational tomorrow. There front loading energy and water efficient ones and the dryer is a steam dryer! We got such a great price on them! Anyway I was downstairs moving them around and hooking them up and such and I squished my belly! Poor baby k! He's still kicking around though so much be ok! 5 days to go!


----------



## dmn1156

i read your journal and saw your fb update on the washer dryer set you are so going to need good ones i seem to wash for fun now but if your lucky and dont get a pukey baby then you may get away with just 2 set of clothes a day lol. You be careful moving stuff around it is a lot harder to manouvre round stuff now lol


----------



## Kelly9

It for sure is! We have to lift the dryer shortly to stack them but DH will be doing most of the lifting, I'll be there to help support or balance, cause I don't want to lift to much, thankfully the dryer is pretty light.


----------



## dmn1156

ooh not long now till a few more babies make there apperance soo exciting are you both ready


----------



## Kelly9

I can't wait for him to get here. 

West how are you doing? You had your girl yet? Haven't been on in a while....


----------



## wannabeamom

come on babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sorry not been around much dont seem to get much time to get on the laptop, cant access the site from my phone :(

anyway hope everyone is well and cant wait to hear about the new arrivals :)

ps is this crazy or what but i really miss being pregnant and cant wait to do it all over again :) xxx


----------



## dmn1156

oh wannabe i dont miss being pregnant at all but i had a bad pregnancy and a lot of illness i could not do it again lol but im glad your thinking to the next one mind you according to your ticker your still pregnant lol 

west hope your ok not heard from you in a while 

kelly hope your little man comes soon for you only a day left wow where did time go lol you got your bag ready now


----------



## Melsue129

hey ladies... glad to hear everyone is doing okay oyher than some of those mean ol pregnancy symptoms... oh i remember them so well....


kelly - i cant believe u r so far along w that miracle baby of urs.... sorry typing w one hand...lol

west - love ur bump photo - cant wait to see pics of that baby..

Wannabe - hope that lil one is doing great!!

Csunshine and Mrs.N. how are you both doing?? any new updated scan photos??

DMN - how big is Lucie now, hope everything is going great!

As for me and Liana - I am healed up nice, thank god!! Liana was weighed in today at 11 lbs 1 oz.. WOW - cant believe it - she's 8 weeks already cant believe it... She has some eye infection they think, so we have some antibotics but if those dont work then that proves its actually a blocked tear duct which is common in newborns.. so now we are on the struggle to get these antibotics actually in her eye, not on her nose or forehead... LOL... she's okay though.. Smiling away - trying to giggle and talk back to us as we talk to her as if she is trying to have a conversation - and kicking those arms and legs all the time!!! HOlding up her head really well now and sleeping for more than 1 or 2 hours now, another THANK GOD... We got a 5 hr stretch last night.. that was soooo exciting for me... it was like a good nights rest.. LOL.,, She got her internal clock straightened out around 6 weeks so it was a rough road but we got there... Yay!!!

Well here are a few photos, none from this week or last week but here are a few from her at 1 month old... she will be 2 months next week, cant believe how the time goes by.....
 



Attached Files:







DSC_2440small.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 2









DSC_2488small.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 1









DSC_2571small.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## westbrja

Hey there girls! 
Just skimmed thru all the old post. Sorry can't comment on all of them. My phone was broken for awhile and that's how I get on bump. Don't remember if I mentioned that I did go off work. I'm only missing 4 scheduled days but it was time.
No baby yet for me. C-section still scheduled for Monday. DF is so excited. He just keeps talking about it. Bless him for working so hard so I can be off. The pain I was having has lessened but I know that's due to me being off work. Just sitting around waiting for Monday. I did have a rather strong contraction earlier. My whole belly tightened and it was longer than they usually are but I haven't had anymore since then. I do hope she waits a few more days. (TMI Alert) I got my first ever yeast infection...UGH!!! That sucks big time!
Melsue - Good job on the weigh in. That good ol breastmilk is doing its job.
Kelly - Were you dilated anymore at your appt this week?
Glad everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Kelly9

Still 1-2 dilated. Still hanging in there, I would like an aug baby so I don't mind so long as he comes promptly on aug 1 lol. I would even take july 31. I don't think it will be in the next week though. 

Csunshine had her baby 2 or 3 days ago, she's got pics in her journal if you wanna check it out!


----------



## wannabeamom

oh wow another baby!!! congrats sunshine!!!

kelly happy due date!! xxx

mel those pics are adorable!! how do you add pics? xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

congrats to csunshine! :happydance:
lovely pics mel

it's been a bit of a hectic couple of weeks here - I've been down to Devon &back twice as it was my Grampa's funeral on wednesday, so I'm exhausted & officially doing nothing today! 
Had a midwife appointment at the start of the week - baby is head down, but not engaged yet, and all is looking good :thumbup:
ooh, and I'm on the penultimate ticker box!


----------



## westbrja

Wow Mrs N, time is really flying for you. Not much longer.
Congrats to Csunshine!
Happy 1st Due Date Kelly!
AFM - I'm having the hardest time sleeping lately (Hence the 1am post). If I'm not up to go to the bathroom I'm awake just looking at DF sleep. He's been working six 12 days every week on 3rd shift.It seems as if my whole internal clock is screwed up along with his. Plus I have a double anxiety goin on. I know she'll be here Monday so I'm anxious for that but I'm also anxious to see if anything starts before then. Will my water break today or will I go into natural labor? I'm going crazy. This may sound silly but it almost feels like I have restless leg syndrome at night lol. My legs move constantly and twitch. Sometimes they itch too. WTF? Anyways I guess I'm gonna try to go back to bed now.


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N glad your doing ok and hope you had a relaxing day 

west hopefully it is just nerves kicking in and hope your lo holds out till monday for you 

kelly hope you go into labour soon 

wannabe how you and ollie doing has the colic eased up any


----------



## wannabeamom

hey dmn we are really good thanks his colic is loads better since i stopped eatng cheese! think he was trying to tell me this for a long time as everytime i ate cheese during pregnancy i was really sick (even more than usual!) but since stopping eating it he is loads better :)
how are you and lucie? i cant believe se is 3 months old now!! thats flown by!

xxx


----------



## Kelly9

West you're lucky you get a definite date if you're not in labour before, I am still hanging out waiting for baby k to not be lazy! I am ready for this, I wish he would agree and get the process going already!


----------



## dmn1156

Wannabe were doing great I can't believe she is 3 months old either she is growing so quickly wish she would slow down a bit I want to enjoy every minute of her I'd love her to stay at this stage I love it 

Kelly I hope baby puts in an appearance soon do you have a date to be induced yet if he decides to be stubborn

west hope your doing well


----------



## westbrja

So just got home from the hospital. It was obviously a false alarm. My cervix is still long, thick, and closed. The contractions were from sex lmao. I'm sure she'll wait until Monday now. If I wasn't having a c-section I might have gone overdue though. She has no plans to come out. So we're down to 30 hours unless on the off chance my water just breaks.


----------



## Kelly9

I won't have an official induction date till aug 3 but it should be aug 7 or 8. Been getting frequent bh's tonight but nothing feels like it is progressing, was helping a friend move so really over exerted myself hoping it would kick start something. No such luck, 

West you're lucky you know when your babe is coming!


----------



## westbrja

I'm going absolutely nuts!!! I can't sleep and its 2 hours before we have to head to the hospital. I have a massive headache and can't take anything for it. I'm so excited though! I'll update as soon as I can. Keep an eye out on FB for pics. Thanks girls for all your support.
Kelly - It is kinda cool knowing that you'll see your baby in so many days or hours. I still had the unknown of whether or not she'd come early. Plus remember this is my first scheduled c-section. The other two were chaos. Good luck for an early induction date.


----------



## dmn1156

hope your c section went well and your both doing great west


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh west can't wait to hear, good luck!


----------



## Kelly9

Awwww your baby is here!!!! I'm still PG! NOT FAIR! But huge congrats and can't wait to see pics and hear the name and details!


----------



## wannabeamom

hi girls west asked me to update you..............

Brooklynn Sanaai Buckner. born on dad's birthday Mon.Aug.2nd weighing 6lbs 2ozs and standing 18 3/4. 

both are doing well :)

sorry cant chat ollie is screaming at me :(

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Hurray for brooklyn... now can we all please pray that my boy GETS OUT OF ME ASAP! Mommy is going bonkers.


----------



## Mrs_N

aw congrats west :happydance:


----------



## wannabeamom

HURRY UP BABY BOY KELLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WE ARE ALL WAITING FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!

managed to stop ollie from sreaming eventually lol i dont know what was wrong with him!!

last night i felt like the meanist mummy alive!! he went to sleep at 5.45pm and then the dog woke him up a hour later barking and he wouldnt go back to sleep then at 8.30pm i took him upstairs to bed when he was still awake he gave me a right look and made me feel terrible! but he wasnt crying and within half an hour was fast asleep.

so i did the same today for his daytime nap and he settled himself to sleep again :D

im off to get ready for his 6-8 week check..thats flown by!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## westbrja

Hey everyone! How are you all? We're doing good. Came home from the hospital today and just trying to settle in. The kids are so excited to be with her. We had a problem with the doctors suggesting we supplement with formula as baby lost 8% of her birth weight. I refused to give formula and just nursed and pumped every ml of colostrum I could and it paid off. Today she gained an ounce. We showed them lol. Btw, my 3rd c-section was a BITCH!! I never hurt the way I did this time.
My gram stopped by to bring us dinner and we're so glad.
Kelly - Anything new with you?
Wannabe - Thanks for letting everyone know about us.
Hope you're all well.


----------



## dmn1156

west glad your all doing well i can sympathise with the csection mine was awful and im still in discomfort even now hopefully you will heal quickly 

wannabe hope ollie is having a better day he may of just been tired and there is nothing wrong in him settling himself to sleep trust me it will be better in the long run 6-8 week check already my son was cutting his 1st tooth at 8 weeks old lol 

kelly is your little man still hanging in there hope he comes soon for you 

Mrs N how you doing


----------



## westbrja

After Mrs N pops, where do we go from here? Back to TTC?!? Lmao! (That was a joke)
But seriously tho is there a "So I Guess This Is My 1st 18 Years"?


----------



## Kelly9

West where are the pics?

OMG baby is still INSIDE! I don't think he ever wants to come out! Lost a disgustingly huge amount of my mucus plug and had a bloody show so hopefully soon. I do need him to stay put till saturday though cause I have clinical bright and early tomorrow morning and sat. Walked 3 kms today had some sex and have a ton of pressure in pelvis and bum area but still no baby. It won't be long though. I am being induced on tuesday if he's not out by then, am really hoping to not need to be induced so here's to hoping baby comes on the weekend!


----------



## Mrs_N

it's sounding good kelly, i bet he comes during your clinical! 

west glad you are all home & well. sorry you are in so muhc pain though :hugs: 

love the idea of the first 18 years thread! :rofl: someone should start one in the parenting support groups forum.


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N you could start it and we will all come over and wait for you to join us lol i never have a clue lol only joking just tell me how and il go do it only a couple of weeks to your last box 

west saw the pics on facebook she is lovely 

kelly hope you get through clinical


----------



## Kelly9

Must check out west on FB I guess.
Clinical was hard to get through with baby being so low. But I did it, one more day then I am off till friday cause I am taking thursday clinical off incase I am induced on tuesday. Am hoping baby will come tomorrow though or sometime this weekend, I can't take much more of this!


----------



## wannabeamom

glad you are home and setled west :) and the thread sounds brill!! although i wanna go back to ttc ;)

hope everyones well :)

xxx


----------



## westbrja

Kelly - I haven't been to my moms to get all the pics she has from her camera. The couple I uploaded were from my phone and a pain in the ass to do. I'll get more soon. I promise!! Hope baby Kelly decides to show his face soon cuz you're right you don't wanna be induced if you can help it.
AFM - well tonite was my 1st nite alone with baby as DF had to go back to work and I'm struggling. Tonite I tried getting up out of bed and swear one of my staples tore. Then my uterus is sooooo sore. I moved and blood gushed outta me. I called DF, crying, saying we needed to have someone here for me tmw nite. UGH, this recovery sucks!! Sorry to whine and carry on.


----------



## Kelly9

West: Recovery with a c section gets harder after everyone you have. Although I would keep an eye on the bleeding and any clotting you might have. If you see clots try to look for tissue inside them, if you see tissue call your mw. Otherwise just take it as easy as you can.


----------



## Melsue129

Awe West congrats congrats congrats!!!

Sorry for being MIA ladies... it seems that when I am at home I dont get on the computer much.. but Im starting to work full time next week so I'll be back at it..

Cant wait for baby kelly - he's too comfy in there, doesnt want to come out... LOL..

I hope everyone else is good - love that some of you gals changed your profile pics, its great to put a face with the name... 

Liana is doing great - got her first vaccinations this week , that was rough, she had a hard time with the pain of the shots her legs were so sore.. I felt like a terrible mommy and she cried for hours... that was wednesday and by thursday pm she was alot better..

She weighed in at 11lbs 7 oz could not believe how fast she is growing, its crazy... Been shedding tears as I put some of the newborn and 0-3 months clothes away she is in alot fo 3 month clothes and she just turned 2 months on the 1st of August. How crazy.. Here is her 2 month photo.. my lil peanut!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_2774e.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kelly9

Super cute melsue! How much did she weigh when she was born? 

Baby K is way to comfy in me, the official eviction notice is tuesday at 730 am whether he likes it or not. I would prefer him to come out before or at least put me in labour before I am induced.


----------



## wannabeamom

ahhhhhhhhhh mel she is gorgeous!!!

ollie has his first jabs on wed and im dreading it!! did you give her some calpol before? and did it knock her routine out? 

we are going out for a meal tonight for dh mums 60h bd and im dreading it!! the meal is at 6 and from 4 till ollie goes to bed he screams so thats gonna be fun, i told dh i didnt want to go but he really wants me there :( just hope it goes ok!

COME ON BABY KELLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## wannabeamom

yay i finally figured out how to get a picture up :D...meet ollie :) xx


----------



## Kelly9

Lovely pic wannabe.

Guys I am getting seriously depressed here, I am so uncomfortable and in pain I just want him to come out already! Why is he doing this to me?


----------



## dmn1156

ohh kelly it sounds like the membrane sweep has not helped you i hope you go into labour soon tell him enough is enough and he has to come out you have housed him long enough 

wannabe Ollie is adorable


----------



## Kelly9

It was only a partial sweep, I am wishing now he had spent more time down there. I have been telling him, we'll see anyway!


----------



## westbrja

Just wanted to update you ladies. I came to the hospital last night cuz I was having horrible pain. After some blood work, an x-ray, ultrasound, and a urine sample they decided I had a bladder infection and was constipated. Their plan was to send me home with stool softeners and an enema. I fought with them to admit me due to the amt of pain I was in. Thank goodness I did because after having a CT scan I now have a large thrombus (blood clot) in my groin. I'm in the hospital in excrutiating pain as they cannot control it. Also if I walk this clot could move to my lung, heart, or brain. I'm on bedrest and miserable. Please pray for me.


----------



## Mrs_N

west big :hugs: thank goodness you fought them to stay in. hoping you make a quick recovery :hugs: 

just updating from kelly9's journal - she's in hospital, waters broke at home :happydance: looks like baby is on it's way! hope you don't mind me updating!

ooh and lovely pics of the little ones!


----------



## dmn1156

ooh thanks for the update Mrs N was just off to check her journal how you doing 

west it is a good job you fought to stay in hope you recover soon


----------



## Melsue129

Wannabe Ollie is adorable... How freakin cute... I didnt give her any meds prior to the shots I did after when she was so sore, but now the dr knows how she reacts to them and she said that we will give tylenol (generic kind) prior to her next shots to make it easier on her... Her schedule didnt get too messed up, she slept alot after she calmed down from the soreness, I checked her temp everytime we did a diaper change and just kept giving meds every 4 hrs and she pulled thru okay..

Mrs. N thanks for the update on Kelly - I was just going to tell her, the day that I had felt really really uncomfortable and miserable was the day my water broke so it happened and that lil one is on his way.. Yay!!

West - I hope they take good care of you in that hospital.. Im glad that you fought with them to make you stay, blood clots arent nice to have so I hope they take care of it right away.. Please try and stay in good spirits and spend some quality time with that lil one...

Liana's first full day on her own with Daddy... She's not liking the bottle from what I hear and will only drink an ouce at a time.. So he's trying but I feel bad by sitting here at work, I just feel like I need to be there for her... :cry:

I hope everyone else is having a good day..


----------



## wannabeamom

west i hope you make a very speedy recovery :) xxxxxx

yay baby kelly is on his way finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

mel glad liana was ok after them, im dreading tomorrow dh has put a half days holiday in at work so he can come with me id better get some calpol in!!


----------



## Mrs_N

we've been busy this week with getting the nursery sorted, which is all very exciting! 
well, I say we've been busy, we've had the decorators in to do it for us, but we've been busy sorting out carpets, picking colours etc etc. 
Loving how it's turning out, I am literally bursting with excitement now!


----------



## Melsue129

Oh Mrs. N soooo exciting... we want to see pics when its done... LIana came a week early and we still hadnt finished putting stuff on the walls and now 9 weeks later only a little bit was done since then we need to get her butterflies and shelves up on the walls so I can clean off her buearu.. its crazy how you cant find the time to do anything after the baby arrives so make sure you get as much done as you can while its still in the oven.. LOL

Gonna ahve to check Kelly's journal, did anyone hear anything??

Wanna - how did Ollie make out?? where the shots today??


----------



## Melsue129

west I hope you are doing better and I love your new photo you put up!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

there are some progress pics in my journal melsue :)


----------



## westbrja

I'm so bored and in so much pain still. I just wanna cry. I posted some more pics to Facebook if you guys wanna take a look.
How's everyone?
Mrs N - Yay for progress on the nursery.
Thanks everyone for all the well wishes.


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all! I had my baby boy as I am sure you all know! I got pics and my birth story which is quiet long all posted in my journal!


----------



## wannabeamom

congrats on the birth of skyler kelly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

melsue yeah he had his jabs yesterday :( he was crying before she did them then when he got jabbed he stopped crying!

we had a rough afternoon though he was very upset and clingy so we spent the afternoon having skin to skin until daddy got home from work then had bath and bed.
he is much better today though xx


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: west, really hope the pain eases off soon :hugs: 
just read your borth story tiff, congrats again!
aw wannabe, glad he's feeling better today

so, is it just me left????


----------



## Melsue129

Wanna - sooo glad the shots went well... that is funny how he cried before and then stopped when he got them... Im dreading Liana's 4 month shots... eeekkk..

Mrs. N I think your it!! Now we have to start the gender guessing for you... I say Girl because we just had a few boys born in this thread... I'll check out your nursery pics in the journal too...


Dmn - how Ms. Lucie doing? and momma?
West - so sorry you are hurting still.. Rest up - rest sometimes is the best cure... are you still in the hospital?

Kelly - loved your birth story and your LO's name... Awesome!!


----------



## westbrja

Yeah I'm home now Melsue. They wanted to transfer me to the University of Michigan hospital which is abt 45 mins away but I refused. It would have been too much on everyone. Plus my insurance would only pay 20% since I wasn't using the hospital I work at. I'm actually feeling a bit better today. 
Congrats again on the boy Tiff!


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N just you left and gumb but i dont think she has ventured over here yet 

Kelly loved your birth story i posted in your journal he is adorable 

wannabe hope Ollie is ok the jabs can knock them a little 

West glad your on the mend take it easy tho 

Melsue thanks for stopping by my journal i cant believe how much Liana has grown she is lovely how you both doing. We are doing ok i am loving having a little gorl but love my boys to bits too lol 

hope i have not missed anyone going to upload some pics to my computer and post an update in my journal have a lovely weekend


----------



## Kelly9

West you were back in hospital? But you're out now? Well thats great! 

Anyone else finding it hard to keep up on bnb? I sure am. ALthough I DO try.

Mrs N all eyes on you now!


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly your time certainly gets taken up and i find it hard to keep up but i try


----------



## Kelly9

I try to keep up to and honestly it would be a joke without my MIL here. She is the only reason why most things get done, it's all I can do to care for babe and get some food in my tummy and maybe a quick nap. I know I'll be faster and more efficient once I am all healed! I also look forward to having some independence back, I can't even drive at the moment.


----------



## dmn1156

i know how that feels it was 4 weeks till i could drive i was going insane you will get there it is just a case of trying to keep things organised which is no easy task. Try the salt water tho just a little in a bit of water it will sting but it will heal so much quicker when i had stitches in the hospital they ran me a salt bath to soak in


----------



## dmn1156

Well i posted a couple of pics on facebook of Lucie with her cousins and then my friend chirps up and calls her a pudding now i dont feel i can put pics in my face book as i dont want my daughter called chubby and a pudding i dont want to delete her as a friend as we have been friends a long time she has always resented the fact i was having a girl she was wishing boy all along as she wanted to be the one with 2 of each and me all boys i love my boys and Lucie with all my heart am i just being stupid and maybe a little sensitive. The photos are not the best of her and cos they are little themselves she is a bit hunched up in them but she is exactly where she should be for height and weight she only weighs 13lb5ozs and is nearly 4 months old well i guess some people just cant be happy for people 
sorry for the rant lol hope your all having a lovely weekend


----------



## wannabeamom

oh hun bless noone wants there babies being called names :(

there is a way round this frient though :) 

click on account...

click on privacy settings...

click on custom then customise settings...

click on edit album privacy...

then you can state who you dont want to see them :)


----------



## dmn1156

thanks wannabe that helps i wouldn't mind but she isn't podgy she is 4 months old and still in 0-3 months old clothes and they are still on the big side i think it is a jealousy thing


----------



## dmn1156

changed my settings she wont be calling my daughter chubby or a pudding again


----------



## Mrs_N

Aw that is such a cute photo! 
Seriously ignore her, it's totally out of order & not even true! :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Thanks Jen i think a lot of it is she never wanted me to have a little girl she was thrilled when i was told at the first scan he thought it was a boy


----------



## Mrs_N

urgh, the green eyed monster! 

I think baby might be starting to engage - I was up every 2 hours for the bathroom last night & the night before, compared with only once a night up til then! I also feel like I'm waddling!


----------



## Melsue129

dmn... ignore the beotch... thats jealousy for sure... let her be jealous because you have a beautiful family that you are in love with.. she's just insecure for sure... Lucie is gorgeous...!!!!

Mrs. N. --- yay for peeing all night... hahahaha... been there done that... girl, your NEXT!!! Cant wait to see how team yellow turns out!! LOL

Kelly - I felt sooo bad by not logging in and keeping up with everyone after LIana was born its just soooo hectic and I was soooo exausted, so we will understand if you take some time off, you have to take care of you and your lil boy first then worry about catching up with us... dont over do it.. and rest up as much as you can.. its great that your MIL is there to help.. my mom and MIL helped alot they were a god sent for sure...

Liana and I are doing okay... other than me not feeling like I caught up on the sleep I lost last week being my first week back to work... I feel exausted right now at work... my eyes want to close.. I had the opportunity to get to bed early last night and then my husband pulled out the voice recorder and reminded me that he had recorded my delivery.. I totally forgot about it.. so I listened to most of it and balled my eyes out when she was born and crying... I cried like a baby last night and Im sure I'll cry every time I hear it over and over again... If anyone has a chance to record the delivery I highly recommend it (mrs.N) because it is just something you will cherish for the rest of your life... beautiful...


----------



## dmn1156

Ooh Jen it does sound like baby is dropping down for you when is your next appointment as they start registering the engagement soon soo excited for you the spd can cause problems as well when baby drops so be sure to keep an eye open for everything cos what i thought was spd pain and baby sitting on a nerve wasn't counting kicks is a pain but worth it and going for a pee will increase im afraid lol but wont be for long and you will be holding your little one 

melsue glad you and Liana are doing ok i have given up on catching up on sleep and am making do on what i do get lol wish i had the opportunity to record it but it was not to be i bet it is lovely to listen too 

kelly how are you getting on hope your stitches are healing up and not causing you too much pain


----------



## dmn1156

I went to buy Lucie some new sleepsuits well she fits ok in the 0-3 months stuff but the feet bit always seem small so i bought the 3 to 6 months and they are so big on her it looks like i cant be bothered to buy her size lol well not much else i can do unless i can find anything in 2 to 4 mths not likely lol


----------



## Mrs_N

could you get some footless rompers dmn and add socks?? or H&M have strange sizes - I know I got a couple of sleepsuits from there that are sized 1-2 months!

My next appointment isn't for another 2 weeks yet at 36 weeks, which is the 31st August. Will be really interesting to see if baby is engaged by then!
I'm doing ym hospital bag today, I think I'll feel happier once everything is ready to go! The nursery carpet should be in by the end of next week, and the furniture is all sorted so we are very nearly there! The moses basket is set up in our room to air cos it stinks of maize or whatever the wicker stuff is! 

Melsue care to take a guess on how the team yellow is going to turn out??
Aw how lovely that you have recorded the delivery and Liana's first cry.


----------



## dmn1156

i dont think the smell ever goes of the wicker just gets lighter and thanks for the tip never thought of H&M always good to have your bag ready cos you never know when you may need it make sure you take a snack dont know what your hospital is like but they dont always offer you food afterwards and well if they dont you will be hungry after lol so your favourite snack is always a hospital bag must in my case i had my favourite snack and a pack of starburst which i never got to munch till the next day because of the surgery was not amused lol did i guess yet you need to start a guessing poll in your journal lol


----------



## Melsue129

Mrs. N. Im thinking team GIRL for you!! Dont know why but thats what I think.. Keep us updated on your appt...

How's West doing?? and everyone else??


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all! Quick post, very busy with baby and clinical, stitches healing finally can move and drive again! Having some BF'ing issues, nipples still sore, Skyler latches but maybe not 100% correctly so got some tips from an LC and lactation consultant and well hopefully will see some improvement. Will be on more in the next coming days as I am off! 

team :pink: is my vote mrs n!

DMN she is not chubby, very cute, probably just the position she is in. I think shes perfect! Skyler was weighed today and is 8 pounds 3.5 ounces but he still looks tiny! Go figure, he is wearing 1 month sized clothing the 0-3 is still to big for him.


----------



## westbrja

Melsue - Look at you over in the breastfeeding forum giving advice. You've really came along way and I'm so haooy for you. Glad to see you're getting on well.
Kelly - Yay for getting back to "normal". I just started driving a couple days ago. Hope you get your BF'ing issues straightened out. Feel free to ask me anything you need. I don't know everything but after successfully BF'ing 3 babes I know some lol. Don't forget about the BF forum on BnB. The women there are magnificent and know a ton. 
Mrs N - I'm thinking pink too!
Dmn - How are you and Lucie?
AFM - We are doing well. Brooklynn has gained double the average for BF babies. She now weighs 7lbs 7ozs. Just trying to get my oldest ready for school. Uniforms, backpacks, supplies, ugh!


----------



## Mrs_N

glad everyone seems to be doing okay :thumbup: 

well I think we might be off to the hospital this evening to get checked after a feeling of 'leaking' all day - it's probably nothing, just disharge or something, but I rang them and they said monitor it for another hour or so then go in if it continues. Seeing as it's been all day so far I guess we'll probably end up there.


----------



## Kelly9

Keep us updated mrs n!!!! I hope all is well. 

West, I had my public health nurse visit finally and she gave me some new positions which have been helping. I also talked to an LC at the hospital when I was on clinical and will see one where I live on tuesday if no improvement so at least I am finally getting somewhere, the nipples do seems to be getting a bit better. I will check out the BF forum just as soon as I have time lol. Still getting the hang of clinical and baby raising. I have fallen quiet behind in my distance course so am hoping to get my second assignment completed in the next week... that may be ambitious but I'll try.


----------



## westbrja

Hey Tiffany, I meant to tell you I was watching House Hunters on HGTV the other night and there was a couple from Alberta Canada on there. I know that was completely pointless but it just made me think of you lol.


----------



## westbrja

Hey Tiffany, I meant to tell you I was watching House Hunters on HGTV the other night and there was a couple from Alberta Canada on there. I know that was completely pointless but it just made me think of you lol.
BTW - I've finally posted a short post in the Birth Announcement section tonight if you guys have time to stop by and read it.


----------



## Kelly9

Good to know I am thought of even if it is completely random.


----------



## Mrs_N

Thanks, everything is fine - no rupture of membranes just discharge ++++ oh the joys of pregnancy! 
Glad we went though, it was very reassuring.


----------



## westbrja

Mrs N - So glad for you it was nothing serious. Tell that baby to sit still for a few more weeks at least lol.


----------



## Mrs_N

Thanks. 
Yes I've told baby that although I know I said I was very eager to meet him or her, they've still got a couple more weeks cooking to go!


----------



## dmn1156

Mrs N glad it was not fluid you can get a lot of discharge in the last weeks 

west how you doing were doing great 

kelly Skyler sounds like he is doing great im sure you will catch up it is a big adjustment motherhood


----------



## Kelly9

Good news mrs n! 

Skyler is doing well, we had our apt with the LC and it didn't hurt when we latched him so I hope i can keep up with what she showed me. I guess I've been to gentle with him and need to take charge and put him on my breast as opposed to letting him get on him self.


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh we've moved to groups & discussions! guess that makes sense - 1st tri wasn't really our area anymore lol!

that's great that you got some good advice & things seem to be more comfortable :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

I don't notice when threads move anymore now that I have user cp!


----------



## westbrja

What is user cp? I go all the way thru each section to find this thread everytime. Its a pain in the ass especially when its slow and I have to search thru several pages.


----------



## Kelly9

When you do your next post in this or any other thread at the bottom check the box that says subscribe to this thread or something like it. Then we you sign in next time or next time you come online click usercp (top left corner of BnB in the same line as search and quicklinks etc) and if there are new posts it will pop up there. I hope I explained that well enough.


----------



## Mrs_N

I didn't realise people don't use user cp :dohh: I've discovered that in another thread too! I've just always used it. So much easier, can't imagine having to trudge through & find threads all the time!

In your user cp you can also set so that any thread you post in automatically subscribes, rather than having to press subscribe on each one.


----------



## Melsue129

Hey ladies...

Kelly-I hope BFis going better for you.. it does take some time but once your nipples heal its the most wonderful rewarding experience ever... just keep hanging in there and working on your latch..

West - glad you are doing better and at home.. I hope all is well.. I have found thru the rough road of BF'g that there is a light at the end of the tunnel... :)

Mrs.N- ya for just leakage.. baby needs to stay put... I think there are a handful of ladies that thing you are team pink... Hmmmm...

I hope everyone else is doing great..

Liana is good other than giving daddy a hard time witht he bottle... she only drank 1.5 oz yesterday in the 6 hrs I was gone... uuugghhh... and last week she did good had a 10 ounce day and a 12 ounce day... what is going on??? and now I want to try and put her in her crib at night, IM thinking we are going to have issues...tried it lastnight... didnt go well, ended up in her bassenette again... blah.


----------



## westbrja

Oh I use that cuz it will send me an email when someone has posted. I just never used the user cp part to find threads. Thanks! How's BF'ing coming along? Hope its going better.
Afm - We're all ok here. Brooklynn is going thru her 3 week growth spurt right now and clusterfeeds from 8pm til midnight...UGH! At least she starts after the 2 oldest are in bed. I've found more on TV this week than I knew existed lol. I think growth spurts are one of the hardest things about BF'ing. Just as soon as they finish the 3 week its time for the 6 week. Savannah starts all day kindergarten on Monday. We took her to open house to meet her teacher and see her room. She's growing up so fast.
How's everyone doing?
Mrs N - How ya holding up?
Melsue - I was always told they'll eat when their hungry. Bottle strike can be rather annoying and worrysome though. Good luck with the whole crib thing. We co-sleep and co-sleeping is where we'll remain lol :)
Hopefully all is well with everyone. Anyone heard from Csunshine, Meldmac, or Wannabe? They're probably just enjoying their LO's.


----------



## Kelly9

Skyler is starting his 3 week cluster feeding a few days early, he wants boobs every 1.5 to 2 hours! Ahhh! The nips are bit better been using gentian violet on them so will continue to use it. The cracks are almost all gone just got one small one left on the right boob. 

Took skyler in the adult tub with me today, he just loves the water! It's so cute watching his little legs and bum float while I hold his head... until he farted that is, wow that stunk :rofl: Skyler is 50th percentile for weight and 97th percentile for height :shock:


----------



## dmn1156

hi ladies hope your all doing great just a quick stop by got a lot on at the mo update in my journal if anyone is interested lol but i need eyes in the back of my head at the moment. Lucie and i are doing great she rolls over all the time now will try and stop by your journals in a mo hopefully


----------



## wannabeamom

hey ladies sorry ive not been around lately but ive been soooo busy, just not enough hours in the day and havent had much time to get the lap top out! glad you are all doing well though!! i wonder if ollie is constantly having a spurt?? he is and always has been on the boob every 2 hours he is like clockwork...the only time he goes longer is at night...for the past 3 nights he has gone from 7pm till 5am (normally it 7 till 2ish) so i guess thats why he feeds frequently in the day?
glad im bf though otherwise it could be a pain to keep preparing and warming bottles every 2 hours

anyway big hugs to you all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabeamom

ps i always wondered what user cp was :) x


----------



## Kelly9

I would take 2 hour boobie feeds in the day is skyler slept 10 hours at night already! He is only 3 weeks but still I can't wait to eliminate the middle of the night feed.


----------



## westbrja

Hey everybody, how are you all? 
Wannabe - Nice to hear from you. Glad you and Ollie are doing well.
Dmn - Yay for Lucie rolling over!
Kelly - Yay for 10 hour sleep!
AFM - We are doing great! DD1 started kindergarten on Monday. She loves it! DF is on dayshift for the month and with me still being on leave I've been doing the stay at home mom thing. I don't know if I could do it full-time. I need adult interaction lol. At least the house has stayed clean tho lmao. LO is doing well. She really getting chunky. I'm almost ready for another one ;)


----------



## Melsue129

Hey ladies.. Hope everyone is doing well..


DMN - rolling over that sooo exciting, I cant wait for Liana to do that, Ive been trying to help her but thats the only way at the moment.. LOL

West - Another one already?!! Your a busy gal!! How do you fit in baby making with all of that Co-sleeping?? hee hee.. You go Girl! Glad you are doing better and baby is getting chunky... 

Kelly - Liana feeds almost every 2 hrs like clock work but lastnight she was every hour I was dying... but I think it also has alot to do with me being at work during the day and her catching up on her feedings when Im home..

I hope everyone else is doing great...

Liana gave us her first real giggle yesterday - it was soooo freakin cute!! She turned 3 months yesterday so I took some photos out in the back yard, I'll put them up once Ive downloaded them... All in all everythings going okay - Daddy is doing a little better with the bottle and he bought some Dr. Brown ones yesterday he wanted to try so we'll see... My milk production is a bit down because Ive only been pumping twice a day at work - I leave her at 7:30 right after a feeding and then I get home for 5pm go right into a feeding and Ive been pumping at 10am and 2pm so I hope thats okay I might pump one more time before leaving today to kick it up a notch but Im going to be home for the next four days so Im thinking that will help.. 

So we are getting ready to button down the hatches so to speak because Hurricane Earle is heading our way... oh joy, now to move the patio furniture into the basement by myself... :(


----------



## Kelly9

Earle is going to hit Halifax on sat thats where I'm from, my family is preparing for it as well. 

West I didn't sleep 10 hours, I was saying it would be nice if I could.

Melsue, I have been BF'ing on my two weeks off but also pumping one extra, I had an overactive milk supply at first but it has calmed down now and I am worried I won't have enough milk! It's picked up quiet a bit since i started doing that. When I had a lot I could pump as much as 8 ounces right after feeding Skyler now i get about 5-6 ounces.


----------



## westbrja

Melsue - No we're not even DTD yet. I just see Brooklynn getting so big already and it makes me want another one. The next one (if there is a next one) will be in a couple years. This 3rd c-section really took its toll on me. Plus I start back to school at the end of the month. I volunteer a lot at the kids preschool and now Savannah's kindergarten. I really enjoy doing it but it takes quite a bit of time. Another baby in the near future would not fit into our lifestyle lol. 

Hope the storm passes quickly without damage. Same for your family Tiff.


----------



## Kelly9

I wanna DTD again but am still having a bit of irritation with my episiotomy incision right up where my vagina is. I hope it heals all the way soon.


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: for those of you dealing with the hurricane - I'm so glad we don't have to deal with that over here! 
kelly hope you heal up soon, must be pretty uncomfortable :hugs: 
melsue wow I can't believe liana is 3 months! I love the giggling stage - it's so cute! 
west glad you are doing so great! 

we are still plodding along - not too long to go now hopefully! will get some pics up of the nursery soon as it's now finished :happydance: apart from curtains, which will hopefully come next week. Baby will be in with us initially anyway so it's not urgent. 
Spending this weekend with my mum as dh is off to a stag do until monday. will be nice to have a girly weekend!


----------



## westbrja

Wow you're right Mrs N, not much longer now. Can't wait to see your nursery.
Kelly - there have been a few times when I really wanted to dtd. I think OH really needs it too cuz he's been a tad bit grouchy lol. He's the one that said we were waiting the whole 6 weeks so its his fault lmao.


----------



## Kelly9

West your vagina is at least in tact :rofl: I do other things for DH to keep him happy. But it sucked cause I didn't get birthday or anniversary sex!!!! :(

I got some interesting news in my journal if you care to peek, it's under the title "bragging rights" or something like that.


----------



## westbrja

Kelly - Yeah my va-jay-jay is working but it also needs a damn plumber cuz its STILL leaking! With my other 2. c-sections I was done within 2-3 weeks. This is sum real bullshit lmao. (TMI) DF has been real horny lately and has even been running around the house shaking his "willy" at me...UGH boys.


----------



## Kelly9

:rofl: sounds like something my DH would do!


----------



## Melsue129

OMG I think all men are like that because mine does that too... wow.. :lmao:

Liana is in the crib and doing great!! Im so proud of her.. her bassinette got too small for her so the last morning she was in it I took a photo and from then on we had her in her crib... She learned now that when she is in it its sleepy time because she takes her naps in it too.. she's getting so big.. the crib used to look so huge around her but now she spreads out and it look kind of small... LOL.. 


Kelly - your va-ja-ja will heal just give it time - mine did and it was really bad.. and your milk supply is fine and it will be fine - your body knows when to increase it.. at 6 weeks my breast went down a size because they regulated and I still have the correct amount of milk for what she is eatting and gaining weight fine... So the only stressful part is starting your milk bank in the freezer while your home.. I had to pump in the mornings after her feeding or if she slept for an extra few hours during the day, to get a stash going and now I save the stash because I pump while Im at work and she eats the fresh stuff before the frozen but the frozen is there just in case we need it or when we have a babysitter and I dont pump.. So hang in there and dont get too stressed about it.. 
Mrs. N. keep us updated on any of your appts or pains!!! Its almost time for you - sooooo excited.... 

Anyway, I hope everyone is doing great!! - still havent downloaded her 3month pics yet but I will soon!!


----------



## Kelly9

I have a milk stash, when I had the over active milk supply I banked a ton of it, over 15 bags in the deep freeze with 6 or more ounces each in them. Plus i pump every day just to unload my breasts all the way and normally end up freezing that to unless I am running out over an eating period. 

The Hooha has healed more, feeling loads better. I hope I can avoid tearing or being cut the second time around.

We just started sleeping Skyler in his crib during nap time the last two days and it's going great, I don't think we'll have any issues moving him over there at night next week. I am starting class again so would prefer him to be in his own bed so I can sleep more. His little sleepy sounds keep me up at night sometimes. 

Woohoo! 1 month breast feeding milestone!


----------



## westbrja

Glad to hear things are going well for you gals. 
Kelly glad the BF'ing is working out and Skyler's been napping in his crib. Brooklynn has slept in her's for a few naps too. I don't plan to stop co-sleeping until she's sleeping thru the night anyway. She still gets up every 2 hours. I have a freezer full of milk for when I go back to work in October.I start back to school the end of Sept...ugh!
Well off to sleep again! Nite all


----------



## Kelly9

Lucky you west! I start on tuesday! By co sleeping do you mean in the same bed as you or in your room in a basinet?

Don't know if I mentioned but I switched to reuseable diapers and they are working well! I hope they continue to, day 2 right now with them. No leaks! Fingers crossed that keeps up! I put up more pics in my journal.


----------



## Mrs_N

well nothing much to report from me - just feeling very achy the last few days. 
feel a lot of pressure so I think baby has moved on down a bit more - have a mw appointment in the morning so we'll see. 
No sign of any plug yet, and not really getting Braxton Hicks either. 
I feel like I'm back in the tww all this symptom spotting!


----------



## Melsue129

Kelly glad breastfeeding is going well.. I wouldnt worry about running out of milk anytime soon.. Sounds like you are doing great!!! Gonna have to check out your jounal pics.. lol

West, hope you get some rest soon.. I remember those 2 hour stretches... Im soo happy I get a 4 or 5 hour stretch now.. THANK GOD!! I feel half human now finally!

Mrs. N.. Keep us informed...!! I just had pieces of my plug the last week and no symptoms other than feeling run down and tired... the last day I felt kind of weird, just plain weird and it was just hard to describe really, I just felt weird, not sick, not well, just not normal, couldnt really put my finger on it.


----------



## Kelly9

I had bloody show and lost lots of plug in my final 5 days, keep us updated! I am still saying girl for you.


----------



## wannabeamom

hi guys how are you all??
mrs n anysign of baby n yet??
gosh all these babies are getting so big now i cant believe ollie is 3 months old where has the time gone? still breastfeeding well and still very scrummy!!
just notie my ticker has gone back to the begining and says i am 1 week and 4 days old....makes me realise just how much i miss being pregnant!! :(
i know judging by what some of you have wrote that you havent dtd yet...but what are you guys doing about contraception? i have decided not to go on the pill or anything but instead am using a clearblue fertility monitor and avoiding the fertie times so to speak...not that its come up with any fertile times yet...dunno if thats cos im breastfeeding? but anyway i figured for how often we dtd its not really worth pumping my body full of hormones etc and we do plan to have more children we will prob start trying around may/june time

ps if anyone has dtd yet did it all feel normal? we have done it twice but it feels like they have put too many stitches in and is really tight...is this normal?


----------



## Mrs_N

Nope no sign yet, reckon I'll probably go overdue. Will keep you informed, I'm sure I'll be on here as soon as anything happens!


----------



## Kelly9

Hey wannabe! I haven't gotten the nerve up to dtd yet! It's been almost 6 weeks now but my 6 week check up isn't until 8 and a half weeks due to scheduling so not sure if I will be doing it before then or not. I have had some moments where I really wanted to though. BF'ing could be why you're not ovulating it happens. I haven't gotten a period yet either. I won't be going on the pill or anything either. We haven't officially announced anything yet but I believe we're going the NTNP route. Given his not so great sperm we figure that way if it does happen sooner it shouldn't be to soon... hopefully. Otherwise it will be condoms and temping again.

10 days mrs n!


----------



## Mrs_N

9 days :happydance: 
Very exciting to be down to single figures! 

We had a chat about contraception the other night but didn't really come to any conclusions, nothing seems quite right!


----------



## Kelly9

Mrs n you still got time to figure that out. DH and I are at 6 weeks post (which is how long they recommend you wait) not that you'll want to have sex right away anyway. Speaking of which I think I'll be seducing my husband tomorrow, I am starting to want it more now plus I want to know how it's going to feel and see if there is any discomfort so I'll give it a shot. and I say give it a shot because DH wanted to wait till my 6 week checkup at the docs before DTD but that won't be till 8.5 weeks due to scheduling.


----------



## Mrs_N

Our NCT teacher recommended dtd at least once before the 6 week check so that you can report back. Yeah I know we have loads of time to think it through, guess we'll have to keep thinking!


----------



## dmn1156

hey all it seems like your all doing great the midwife told me that your less fertile whilst breastfeeding but it is not impossible to get pregnant just reduces your fertility 

i should start to get more time back this week as DS has started school full time now miss him lots but it is far easier to get stuff done with just me and Lucie and i love spending that extra time with her altho i went bk to do my usual swimming group at school today it was strange being back after being away for so long


----------



## Kelly9

DMN I put Penaten on Skylers face (same as sudocream for the most part) and his skin has really improved so thank you for the suggestion!

We'll be trying to DTD again sometime this weekend, going to use lube and lots of it this time and hope for the best. I hope it goes better then it did when we tried at 6 weeks. I have some extra time cause my 6 week check up isn't till almost 9 weeks!


----------



## wannabeamom

kelly why is your check that late? good luck with dtd..it gets better every time!! :D

mrs n hurry up and have that baby!! :D xx


----------



## Kelly9

My doc is on vacation and I didn't want to book with one I didn't know so I'm waiting. Plus it's hard to get apts with him all the time anyway.

I sure hope it gets better. We tried again last night, got a bit further in before we stopped. I just wanna enjoy it again already! How will we ever have another baby if I can't have sex!


----------



## Melsue129

hey ladies... hope everyone is well

Whats going on with Mrs. N??? anyone know? Im soo excited..

Kelly the DTD was tough for me too. but the first time I almost called it quits but pushed thru and it was only painful for a min or two and then everything felt better, just try to push thru it if you can and use lube for sure... Wannabe's right it gets better everytime. and I have to get on top so I can control it, so try that if you havent..

Wannabe how are you?? 

Has anyone heard from Csunshine, is she still without internet?

How is everyone else??? I think about you all, its just hard to get online these days... 

We are doing great.. Liana is 14 lbs now.. WOW, cant even believe it.. she is sleeping thru the night mostly.. Lastnight I put her down at 9:30 and she slept until 6:30 I woke up twice to go check on her, I get nervous... so I still have broken sleep.. LOL.. But she is doing great.. we have her 4 month check up next week, more shots.... eeekkk.. we are not looking forward to it.. I think I might take a vacation day because she had such a horrible time last time with her shots... Im dreading it...


----------



## Mrs_N

I'm still here & still pregnant! Due tomorrow!
Having lots of period cramps and tightenings tonight, but no other signs - I haven't had a show or anything yet so I think I'll be here for several days yet!


----------



## Kelly9

Mrs N You don't always get a show before labour so it could happen anytime now. 

We tried DTD the next night and we pushed through! I am so happy. I think we're going to again tonight. It actually started feeling good near the end. 

Skyler is going 8 hours in between feeds now to last night he did 9 hours! I was shocked. It was so nice but I had to pump after I fed him at 7 cause he didn't come close to draining me. Still working on my freezer stash got about 24 bags in the freezer at 6 ounces. Not to bad. I try to add one bag a week or two. It will be easier to do now that he is going so long at night. 

I have Skyler's 2 month needles on oct 14. Will be interesting. He's not a crier so I hope that holds up. He did have his first tears yesterday though. Bonked his head and with being sick it was to much for him. We're all sick but getting better. The MIL leaves tomorrow AM as well. So it's Chris' first day on the job by himself.


----------



## wannabeamom

hey ladies kelly glad you have dtd and it is going ok! after a fw goes it feels like nothing ever happened!!
ollie has his final jabs on the 14th too hope both babies are ok xx
hope all of you ladies are well xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Things are going well here, Skyler smiles all the time now and laughed for the first time just 2 days ago. I almost cried when I heard it! My eyes are welling up now lol. I love him so much and now I really can't wait to be pg agian!


----------



## Melsue129

Hmmm wonder if Mrs N had her baby. I bet she did! Anyone hear anything yet? I had period cramping and tightening for 2 full days before I gave birth. Sooo exciting.
I hope everyones doing good! Kelly yay for dtd! Woo Hoo!
We r good. Going to Lianas dr appt tomorrow for more shots, yikes. :-( Last time we ended up in the ER soooooo not looking forward to it. She's 4 months now can't believe it!


----------



## Kelly9

Why did you end up in the ER? Fever?

She hasn't updated her journal, I think she might be having her baby!


----------



## Mrs_N

nope, no baby yet :(
now 8 days overdue :hissy:
had period pains with tightenings yesterday for about 6 hours 7-10 minutes apart and then it all died down overnight - shouldn't have gone to bed! hoping to try and get things moving again today but I don't want to get my hopes up again.


----------



## Kelly9

Awww I was so excited! Baby come out!


----------



## Melsue129

Mrs N maybe today is the day!

Kelly she went to the ER cuz she was crying for hours unconsolable crying and from being so upset she was breathing weird. By the time we got there and saw the dr she was fine. It was horrible. But she had her shots yesterday and0did great. Just cried when they gave them to her but was talking by the time we left the office. She did awesome for the rest of the day lil fussy but no crying.


----------



## westbrja

Damn I have been looking for you ladies!!!! I haven't had much time to get on but i missed you all. I HAVE to work out this damn user cp thing. Thanks Kelly for the link. How is everyone???? We are all doing well.

Wannabe - Is your ticker true??? Are you expecting again????

Mrs N - Good I haven't missed your delivery.

Dmn - How is Lucie?

Wow I'll have to jump back on when I have more time between class. I'll be back to work finally next week so I can be on all the time.


----------



## Kelly9

West I believe wannabe is not expecting again, she just left her ticker up and it eventually reset.

Skyler had his "6" week check up today at almost 9 weeks! He is 11 pounds 6 ounces, so not to bad, went from 50th percentile to 47th but otherwise doing great! Sleeping 8-12 hours at night and doesn't cry much. He is the light of my life! I can't even imagine what my life was like before he came. Can't wait to have another one on board! Just need the mysterious witch to come back now!


----------



## Melsue129

hey ladies.. no word from Mrs.N yet?? I bet she has a bouncing baby.... lol

West nice to see you are back on...

Kelly those are good percentiles... and your soooo lucky he's sleeping at night, thats awesome... 

DMN are you around, how is everything... 

Okay ladies we are good, my lil one almost rolled over this weekend..so any day now.. I miss her so much today I hate coming back to work on MOnday it sucks... She is starting to do rasberries.. you know making a funny face and persing her lips together and blowing so spit goes everywhere and makes a funny sound... lol.. so we did that for an hour last night, who would of known we would have such a good time spitting at eachother... hee hee... so funny.. we are having sooo much fun with her I just love the 4 month stage... its pretty cool.. splashes everywhere in the tube, so I end up soaked but its a blast... lol...

Anyway I have a question for ya. anyone on birthcontrol pill? Im on the mini pill and I got my period right before i started it and then two weeks after I started it and then I havent gotten my period again at all.. im getting paranoid now, I dont think Im prego but could I be... eeekk... hmmm.... I think Im just paranoid..


----------



## wannabeamom

hey guys...glad liana's jabs went well, oliver has his last ones on wed and im dreading them but youve made me feel a tad better if theyre not as bad as people make out! she sounds like shes coming on well :) oliver learnt to blow spit bubbles the other day!! we have mastered rolling front to back but still not quite got back to front lol i applied for a couple of jobs last week so sat with my fingers crossed and legs for that matter!!

lol no im not preg west i wish i was though i miss my bump and miss being preg and cant wait to get preg again!! i just left my ticker and it reset like kelly said! i must get aroung to taking it off!!
mrs n i hope you and little one are getting on well cant wait to see the pics of you both.. im dying to give it away the name and stuff lol but i will let you do it!! xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Yes mrs n had her baby!!! Hopefully she'll be on with her birth story soon.

Melsue, sorry can't help you with the pill question as DH and I are ttc again once my period shows. Although if you're still Bf'ing/pumping that could cause the irregularity and I know people whose periods didn't normalize till 7 months plus after they stopped bf'ing. If you're worried take a test. I have a bunch in the mail coming to me, opks and pg tests cause if by some miracle I get pg again before getting my period i need to know so I'll be testing before I drink or do something I wouldn't be able to do while being pg just to cover my butt.

Did any of you get copious amounts are discharge while bf'ing? I keep thinking its ovulation goo but my temps don't reflect that.


----------



## dmn1156

Hi all im still around Lucie is certainly keeping me on my toes and busy glad to see your all doing great Lucie reall is quick off the mark she can roll right over is trying to sit herself up i feel she is growing up far too quickly lol. 

Melsue im on the pill i wouldn't think you would be pregnant if you have taken it correctly but it can happen so id test in case just to check 

Another huge congratulations to Mrs N cant wait to read her birth story and pictures


----------



## Kelly9

Did I tell you guys that Skyler rolled over at 3.5 weeks?! He's been doing it ever since (thats tummy to back) it's taking him longer to figure out back to tummy. I actually can't wait till he is sitting more, it will make things easier. His head control is great though we've had him in the jolly jumper once or twice already.


----------



## Melsue129

wow everyones doing great with rolling over... my Liana seems to be lagging behind a bit but the dr said he son didnt even roll over until he was 7 months so i guess all babies are different...

I did test and it came back negative, ppffeeewwww... DH keeps talking about trying for another one to get it out of the way but he is still hurt out of work and cant go back to his regular job so we dont know what is going to happen to his financial situation... thats the scarey part but I do miss being pregnant sooo much...

Cant wait to hear Mrs. N. birth story.... !!!!!


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly yay for rolling over im sure it wont take skyler long to roll back to he sounds like he is doing great 

melsue Liana will roll over soon some babies just like to off and about Lucie sure gets in some carpet coverage lol. I have to say after the pregnancy i had i certainly dont miss being pregnant but i have been advised to not get pregnant for at least a year but as the result would be premature labour again i just dont want another c section but cant wait to keep up with your next pregnancy lol 


i think Mrs N may still be in hospital but im sure she will update us all as soon as she has a minute

hope everyone else is doing great


----------



## Kelly9

I'm great, will be till tomorrow morning when we get Skylers first set of vaccinations. I am already worried over them poor guy.


----------



## Melsue129

Kelly good luck with the shots.. poor Liana had a tough time, they advised us to give her generic tylenol before we went in for her last ones.. an hour before we gave her a dose and it worked she was happy all day.. It was the total opposite with the first shots she wouldnt stop crying I think it was because we couldnt say ahead of the pain with the meds.. ask your dr if you can give meds before so your lil guy isnt in any pain... hang in there it only lasts a day or a few hours of discomfort.... and right after she got jabbed I put her on the boob to console her, it works... 

Cant wait to hear from Mrs. N.


----------



## Kelly9

We're back! I had Skyler on the boob during. He cried after each needle stick, so he would eat then got stuck cried, then ate pretty quick after then got stuck cried some more then ate some more then after the third shot he just cried for a while, he did eventually go back on the boob though. No fever as of yet and he's sleeping. Hasn't cried since being at the clinic. I hope it stays that way! I cried to. Felt so bad for the poor little guy.


----------



## Melsue129

awe poor lil guy.. he will be okay, i would def give tylenol though because his lil thighs are going to be soooo sore... Liana's were red and a lil swollen and sore to the touch and when she moved them she would cry... :(


----------



## Kelly9

I was told not to give him anything unless he had a fever or swelling and he doesn't have either right now. Plus he is still sleeping. I'll keep an eye on him and if his legs get red or swollen I'll give it right away.

They gave me my flu shot to so my arm hurts as well!


----------



## Mrs_N

Hey girls sorry to keep you waiting! 
Our son baby Benjamin was born on 10/10/10 at 10:27pm weighing 9lb 14! 
I was due to go for induction at 10am thatmorning but went into labour naturally at 5am. I used just TENs, a little gas & air and the birth pool. Benjamin's head was born in the pool but his shoulder got stuck so I was heaved onto the bed at high speed - he needed a couple puffs of oxygen & then let out a good cry - best sound ever! 
We had to stay in hospital for a couple of days as I had a tear that needed theatre. We came home Tuesday & aredoing great. 
I'll update with some pics soon - on my phone rightnow.


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats again mean. Wish they did water birth here


----------



## Melsue129

Congrats Mrs.N a BOY!!! How cool... Cant believe he was born on 10/10/10 that was incredible.. Water birth sounds great, wish they did that at my hospital. Cant wait to see photos... Finally your lil bouncy baby is here, yay!!!!! Another miracle... 

Kelly hows Skyler? Off to get my flu shot on Wednesday...

Girls Im alittle bit scared.. Off to get another pregnancy test soon, Ive been having weird dreams lots and lots and the only time I had those weird dreams is when I was pregnant.. and still no period and I have that weird lil bump in my low low abdomen right above my hair line that is when i first saw any change when i was pregnant with Liana, and I havent been feeling 100%... I took a dollar store test last week and it showed negative... but now Im still wondering... whoa... not sure what the deal is... We would love another child but at this moment hubby is still hurt and doesnt know what he will be doing for work when he is all set, cant go back to building bridges that will just break his back... eekkkk... going to the pharmacy afterwork, who would of known I would of needed all of those pregnancy tests I gave away... LOL


----------



## Kelly9

Wow melsue! Good luck? Let us know how it goes! 

Skyler is ok now, he was only bothered for a day or so with the shots but now it seems like he is hungry all the time! Either he is growing or my milk has gone to crap. I'll know tomorrow when I pump at school whether I am still producing. If I am, growth spurt it is.


----------



## littlecandyra

hey girls! im happy to be joining you!!

im in my first tri

baby number *1*



Iv had 2 patches of light spotting i had one last nite and one tonite have enny of you had this around week 5?? iv never had this before and i have lost 3 babys is it normal??xx


----------



## Kelly9

sorry littlecandya not sure, I have never had spotting but I would get checkout out by the doc to be sure everything is ok. Good luck.


----------



## wannabeamom

hey all how are all mummy's and babies?
guess we are all a tad busy now we have our bundles of joy? cant believe ollie will be 6 months old next week wow the time has flown!! still breastfeeding him and its still going well, we introduced solids last week we are doing baby led weaning and so far is going well, he has 2 little teath just poking through im sure gonna miss his gummy smile!! had my first af this week after over a year :( man i hate af!! feeling so broody cant wait to start ttc xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Skyler is doing well, gearing up for his 4 month vaccines, he's 4 months old today! No teeth yet but I think he is starting to teeth otherwise just practicing for when he is with the amount of chewing he's been doing lately. 

We're home for the holidays so he's met some of the family now which is exciting! 

We're ttc now, just ovulated. I have had one cycle so far the other should be here shortly unless I am preggers.


----------



## Csunshine013

It seems like ages since I've been here sorry to have missed so much! :hugs:


congratulations to all you lovely ladies that have had babies and are now preggers or TTC wow I'm finished! We have our 2 lovely children and will not be having any more. 

Oaklee goes for his shots on Monday and I will be giving him some tylenol prior cause last time he was a bear!

Tonight DD and I are putting the Christmas tree up. 

Oaklee is eating cereal and veggies and fruit and he sometimes gets apple juice but the juice is about once every 2 weeks. He is wearing 9 month clothes and the 6 month ones are snug. LOL He is defo a big boy!

Hope you all are doing well!:hugs:
Have missed you all!


----------



## wannabeamom

hey sunshine hows things? oaklee is such a lovely name!! gosh 9 month clothes? oliver is still in 3-6 months lol!
is everyone ready for christmas eeeek its so close!!!
tiff any news wth the ttc?
xxx


----------



## Kelly9

No news yet witch just left so bring on cycle two! I got some clomid to help rungs along to but am waiting to take it till skyler is 6 months old cause it can dry up your milk supply. 

I'm pretty much ready for Christmas! And Skylers newborn pants still fit hi
in the waist! But his legs are to long but three months is to big in the waist and tO short so we have him in 3-6 month pants cause they fit length by they're massive in the waist. There's no winning with a long skinny child! Were working on fattening him up some :)


----------



## wannabeamom

Hey ladies just thought I'd stop by to see how you are all doing? Xxxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Hey :) things are good here I am waiting to start treatment for baby number two hopefully I will get the magic call in Aug! Other then that just gearing up for Skylers first birthday!!!! Can't believe he's almost 1.


----------

